# Der große "Mein Desktop" Thread!



## TaZz (30. Januar 2007)

*Hallo buffed.de Community!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte einfach mal einen Thread beginnen in dem jeder einen Screenshot von seinem Desktop posten kann. Dann könnt ihr die Desktops der anderen bewerten oder über die Art der Modifizierungen diskutieren.

*Wie mache ich einen Screenshot?*

*-* Gehe auf den Desktop und drücke "Druck" auf deiner Tastatur.
*-* Öffne Paint oder Photoshop und drücke "Shift+Einfg"
*- *Speichere diese Datei als .JPG ab.
*
Wie lade ich den Screenshot hoch?*

*-* gehe auf *Imagehack.com*, *Abload.de* oder *Photobucket.com* und lade dort deinen Screenshot hoch.
*-* Kopiere die angezeigte URL.
*-* Poste den Link zu deinem Screenhot in diesen Thread.

Fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So hier habt ihr einen Screenshot von meinem Desktop:

Screenshot von TaZz's Desktop

Gruß, TaZz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,

womit haste das Design hinbekommen? Kenne einige Programme, habe aber noch nie solch einen Skin hinbekommen wie du in hast, gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Squishee (30. Januar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> womit haste das Design hinbekommen? Kenne einige Programme, habe aber noch nie solch einen Skin hinbekommen wie du in hast, gefällt mir
> 
> ...



Is ne GUI von Alienware, frisst speicher wie blöd...

Hier meinz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2007)

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/3272/deskng9.jpg

An den zahlreichen Excelfiles und Textdateien sieht man locker welche Klasse ich spiele


----------



## TaZz (30. Januar 2007)

Wofür ist WoW-Reader? PS: Ich habe 2 GB Speicher also macht das nicht sooo viel her das Prog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Wofür ist WoW-Reader?



Sowas wie Blasc, bloss für die Konkurrenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Allakhazam)


----------



## Jackie Boy (30. Januar 2007)

http://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktophm3.jpg

hier ist meins bis Vista drauf ist ^^


----------



## Pfotenhauer (31. Januar 2007)

Ich mach euch mal ein von mein PC in der Firma:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niku (2. Februar 2007)

bitte schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



screen!

Gruß Niku


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Nice Hintergrundbild^^ Sagmal hast du keine Icons auf dem Desktop oder finde ich die grad nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut aufgepasst und danke für das Lob zum Bild. 

Da ich bei meinen Bildern immer die volle Ansicht schätze und mir nicht die Mühe machen möchte jedes Mal die Icons so zu verschieben, dass nichts verdeckt ist, habe ich sie einfach in die Taskleiste verbannt. Unten rechts, neben dem System Tray kannst du klein das Wort "Desktop" sehen, klickst du da drauf, öffnet sich ein Menu und du siehst alle Icons die normalerweise auf dem Desktop wären und dir die Sicht versperren würden. ^^

Und wie geht's? 

1. Mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine freie Stelle im Desktop klicken
2. "Symbole anordnen nach" -> den Haken bei "Desktopsymbole anzeigen" wegnehmen
3. Mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine freie Stelle der Taskleiste klicken
4. "Symbolleisten" -> den Haken bei "Desktop" setzen


----------



## TaZz (3. Februar 2007)

Hey cool danke! Habe ich auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht nett aus und ist trotzdem noch schnell zu bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echtor2k3 (6. Februar 2007)

http://www.echtor2oo3.de/gallery.php 
Ich hasse Augenkreps...
Werde es die tage mal schöner gestalten -_-


----------



## Shagya (6. Februar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Ich mach euch mal ein von mein PC in der Firma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice nice^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. Februar 2007)

Ich habe nach längerem mal wieder meinen Desktop geändert. 

Heute mal etwas aus Naruto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marmos (12. Februar 2007)

tjo dann will ich auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo c:\ is zurzeit verbuggt... wird morgen behoben und in d:\ is grad keine cd eingelegt aber sonst isses net schlecht xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hplraid (12. Februar 2007)

Habt ja recht Interessent Desktops ^^ hier mal meins schlicht und einfach wie es sich gehört ^^

http://jinroh1.ji.funpic.de/Eigenes/Quandor%20Desktop.JPG


----------



## Pfotenhauer (14. Februar 2007)

Ich poste hier noch mal mein Phonedesk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (14. Februar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Ich poste hier noch mal mein Phonedesk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo gibts das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (14. Februar 2007)

Kaaper schrieb:


> wo gibts das denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das gibts hier. Und kostet nix.


----------



## Kaaper (14. Februar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Das gibts hier. Und kostet nix.



super thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (14. Februar 2007)

Meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (14. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Wallpaper find ich absolut stilvoll, hat was entspannendes an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was aber durchaus interessanter ist, was haste denn da wegretuschiert? hrhrhrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (14. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Dein Wallpaper find ich absolut stilvoll, hat was entspannendes an sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke!



len schrieb:


> Was aber durchaus interessanter ist, was haste denn da wegretuschiert? hrhrhrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe natürlich nur einen Teil meiner Schulsachen weggemacht, welche euch ja sowieso nicht interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (14. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich habe natürlich nur einen Teil meiner Schulsachen weggemacht, welche euch ja sowieso nicht interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Muss ne interessante Schule sein die du besuchst wo man zB Adobe Audition, Saw 3 und Scary Movie 4 (?) für braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (14. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Muss ne interessante Schule sein die du besuchst wo man zB Adobe Audition, Saw 3 und Scary Movie 4 (?) für braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo hast du das denn entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (14. Februar 2007)

Kaaper schrieb:


> wo hast du das denn entdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hinter dem einen oder anderem weißen Fleck ^.-


----------



## Monolith (14. Februar 2007)

Das war auch ironisch gemeint mit dem Schulkram   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, Audiotion brauch ich echt für die Schule    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (14. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Hinter dem einen oder anderem weißen Fleck ^.-



ich konnt da nich durch gucken ^^


----------



## Len (14. Februar 2007)

Kaaper schrieb:


> ich konnt da nich durch gucken ^^




Ich hab ja auch Röngtenaugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (15. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch Röngtenaugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss ich mir auch besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (15. Februar 2007)

^^ musste mal nen Gobliningi fragen ob er dir röntgen brille macht hehe


----------



## Len (15. Februar 2007)

Kaaper schrieb:


> muss ich mir auch besorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh da würd ich mir Vorsicht rangehen. Wennste dir Röngtenaugen machen lässt, kannste nur mehr im Dunkeln sitzen, weil bei Tageslicht siehste ohnehin alles weiß... kA obste Pitch Black gesehen hast... *lach*
Ne, wir schweifen zu sehr vom Thema ab ^^


----------



## Kaaper (15. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Oh da würd ich mir Vorsicht rangehen. Wennste dir Röngtenaugen machen lässt, kannste nur mehr im Dunkeln sitzen, weil bei Tageslicht siehste ohnehin alles weiß... kA obste Pitch Black gesehen hast... *lach*
> Ne, wir schweifen zu sehr vom Thema ab ^^



klar hab ich den gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber das waren ehr augen für den nacht aktiven als für den Röntgenblick ^^

zum Thema hm mein screen ist nich wirklich gut sitze im mom ja auch nich zuhaus ^^

aber hoffe ma das wird n ich so ernst genommen farum hißt ja gott und die welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (15. Februar 2007)

Kaaper schrieb:


> klar hab ich den gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jau, der konnte inner Nacht gut sehen... bezogs ja eher auf die Art wie dus dann siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




On Topic: Meine Desktops sind auch alle langweilig, paar Icons, 2k Oberfläche unter XP und fertisch ^^


----------



## Kaaper (15. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Jau, der konnte inner Nacht gut sehen... bezogs ja eher auf die Art wie dus dann siehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok dann lass ichs erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na aber mal im ernst jetzt wie konntest das durch die weißen flecken sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kannst mir ja auch per PN schicken falls du es hei nich schreiben willst ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (17. Februar 2007)

wie kann man seinen hintergrund als link zeigen???


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2007)

So hier mein Neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und wegen meinem Vorredner. 

Gehe auf Image Shack und lade da dein Bild hoch, dann den Link einfach ins Forum posten und Meldung abschicken. Isse fertig, isse einfach, isse nicht?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (18. Februar 2007)

ah danke

isse mein^^: http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wuuuuuhawj1.jpg


----------



## Monolith (19. Februar 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> ah danke
> 
> isse mein^^: http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wuuuuuhawj1.jpg



Schick, da kann ich nur soviel zu sagen, wie Desktops-Icons da sind ;>


----------



## Simyo (20. Februar 2007)

hier ist mein desktop wie ihr bestimmt merkt träume ich den traum eines mac osx betriebssystems *wein*


----------



## Griffith (20. Februar 2007)

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8631/loldesktf5.jpg

selfmade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Na, dann will ich auch mal nachziehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassisches Windows XP Design, Leiste unten blendet automatisch aus. Ich arbeite hauptsächlich darauf und er läuft absolut schnell und gut. Und ich liebe es aufgeräumt. Nicht nur zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (20. Februar 2007)

So ich poste auch. Umgedrehtes Layout aber mehr funktionalen aspekten als optischen unterworfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griffith (21. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> So ich poste auch. Umgedrehtes Layout aber mehr funktionalen aspekten als optischen unterworfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer den gnom auf dem Bild findet gewinnt ein Preis!
...ne tschuldige konnte mir den witz nicht verkneifen ^^


----------



## Monolith (21. Februar 2007)

Griffith schrieb:


> Wer den gnom auf dem Bild findet gewinnt ein Preis!
> ...ne tschuldige konnte mir den witz nicht verkneifen ^^



War nicht lustig.


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

Meins :-)


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2007)

Und wieder ein Neues. Ich wechsel meinen Desktop immer öfter.... -_-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohmi1993 (22. Februar 2007)

Da ist mein Desktop

Korn xDD


----------



## Thoa (22. Februar 2007)

Zum Glück habe ich die Korn Phase vor 3 Jahren bereits beendet.. Sah bei mir auch ca so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohmi1993 (22. Februar 2007)

^^ ich schäte mal das du auch älter als ich bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambushador (22. Februar 2007)

http://www.pic-upload.de/22.02.07/uqejao.png


----------



## Galika (25. Februar 2007)

sehen gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und hier kommt der erste MacUser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein desk --> http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meindeskst3.png
geht steil bergab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps : die smilies sind kuhl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2007)

Auf der Arbeit...
http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asdf1234cd9.jpg


----------



## Flapp (25. Februar 2007)

ich hoffe mal ich habs so richtig gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




alle die meinen e ist nen normal es pic und kein desktop da sag ich NEIN ich ahbe nur icons versteckt und taskbar  weggemacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (25. Februar 2007)

Hier is mal mein Desktop!

http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/7895/desktopno9.jpg


----------



## Monolith (25. Februar 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Hier is mal mein Desktop!
> 
> http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/7895/desktopno9.jpg




Very sächsy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  I Like it!


----------



## Saintsfield (4. März 2007)

meins... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



extra... sauber gemacht... und... so... jaa...


----------



## Michelchen (4. März 2007)

Ich merk schon^^ Der thread bewegt die Leute ihren desktop ENDLICh mal wieder aufzuräumen xD


----------



## Simyo (7. März 2007)

> und hier kommt der erste MacUser




*neid* aber in 1 jahr bekomme ich entlich auch einen mac solange mus ich mich noch mit windows rumkwällen
*heul*


----------



## Noxiel (7. März 2007)

Mein neuer Desktop, hübsch, gell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (8. März 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mein neuer Desktop, hübsch, gell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht schlecht!


----------



## TaZz (14. März 2007)

Hey super Desktops habt ihr da alle! Freut mich das mein Thread doch noch so gut ankommt auch wenn ich lange nicht aktiv war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Guardian (16. März 2007)

Mein DT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich weiß, dass ich toll bin!


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2007)

Da wandere ich so durch den Schergrad, tappse durch Drachenend und frage mich die ganze Zeit warum der Bereich bloß so heißt. Ein paar Oger hier, ein paar größere Echsen dort, aber Drachen....wo sind bitte die Drachen, die den Namen rechtfertigen und plötzlich schaue ich mal in den Himmel und mir klappt die Kinnlade runter. Daher stammt auch mein aktueller Desktop.

Großes Lob an Blizzard für das schöne Ambiente. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (18. März 2007)

Das du ein Screenshot als Hintergrund genommen hast gefällt mir. Ich mache mich auch mal auf die Suche nach ner schönen Location. Aber warum haste keine Icons aufm Desktop?^^


----------



## D!sAstA (18. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön aufgeräumt, ein schöner Miranda-skin und Wetterinformationen falls man mal nicht den Rolladen aufmachen will um nach dem Wetter zu schauen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Das du ein Screenshot als Hintergrund genommen hast gefällt mir. Ich mache mich auch mal auf die Suche nach ner schönen Location. Aber warum haste keine Icons aufm Desktop?^^



Schwaches Gedächtnis, wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frage hast du mir schonmal gestellt und ich habe brav geantwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier nochmal die Antwort:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...ost&p=36791


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Ah verdammt sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bitte nicht schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe jetzt auch neuen Desktop..ein Screen findet ihr in meiner mybuffed Bildergalerie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. März 2007)

Mein Desktop sieht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yeah 100er beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Hast du keine Startmenüleiste undsowas? Oder ist das nur dein Wallpaper? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. März 2007)

habe auch leisten.

Habe halt nur das bild hochgeladen ^^


----------



## Licanin (21. März 2007)

So hab mir heute gedacht das es mal nach langer Zeit soweit wäre das ich mal wieder meinen Desktophintergrund ändere und das kam dann raus: 

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/8337/unbenanntpn7.jpg


Verschönert mir gleich den Tag^^


----------



## Fuse (22. März 2007)

Dann kommt auch mal mein Desktop ^^

Türlich mit Vista [Nur Skin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Vista Skin Fetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2007)

@Fuse
Tut das Not, dass das Bild so groß ist? Bisschen kleiner machen, wäre toll.

Und hier mal wieder mein neuer. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuse (22. März 2007)

@Noxiel

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist Geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zauberkuh1337 (22. März 2007)

Hiho

Hier mal mein Desktop 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja, das sind 2 Monitore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg Zauberkuh


----------



## TaZz (24. März 2007)

Hast du 2 Ansichten auf einem Bild oder hast du grad die 2 Desktop von deinen 2 PC's hochgeladen?^^


----------



## phinix (24. März 2007)

*Hiho *
erstmall nette idee mit den Desk srceens  so jetzt geb ich auch noch meine Sempf dazu
*also hir mein Desk Srceen

Mfg Phinix
*


----------



## TaZz (25. März 2007)

Lol Phinix! Da würde ich mich ja garnicht zurechtfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du soein Spaß am Quellcodes und Programmiersprachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (25. März 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Lol Phinix! Da würde ich mich ja garnicht zurechtfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find das Wallpaper geil =)


----------



## Fuse (26. März 2007)

ALso ich habe mal wieder Mein Desktop Neu gemacht und so ist des Fresh, Das Wallppaper auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragen Zum Desktop? 

Einfach Posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (29. März 2007)

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopig9.jpg

mein desk

is dat so richtig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (30. März 2007)

hier der desk von meinem freund=D

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktoprj9.jpg

hat er selbst gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2007)

Cilméron schrieb:


> [...]aber hey.. *macht doch was ihr wollt*.. beweist euch doch selbst wie hässlich eure Bildschirmhintergründe sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke für diese Einsicht und jetzt scher' Dich aus dem Thread wenn du nichts anderes vorzubringen hast.

P.S.: Mein Neuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bisschen Furry kann nie schaden. ^^


----------



## Ash1983 (30. März 2007)

http://mitglied.lycos.de/iwhrelerlghio/desktop.jpg

mein desktop.


vista rockt, wollt ich mal sagen


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2007)

Liegt das an mir oder ist der Tiger irgendwie unscharf am Kopf?


----------



## Ash1983 (30. März 2007)

naja, wollte genau das bild, gabs aber nicht in so groß, durch das strecken wurde er etwas unscharf


----------



## PommesOmma (31. März 2007)

Meiner:

(Folgender Screen wird als "Thumbnail" dargestellt und kann durch einen Klick in Orginalgröße dargestellt werden)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phinix (1. April 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Lol Phinix! Da würde ich mich ja garnicht zurechtfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ich habe spaß am programieren 8-)




Monolith schrieb:


> Ich find das Wallpaper geil =)



Willst du das Wallpaper haben


----------



## Wolfcatcher (1. April 2007)

Hier mal mein bescheiderner Desktop ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und so siehts aus wenn ich im I-net bin ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (15. April 2007)

Wolfcatcher schrieb:


> Hier mal mein bescheiderner Desktop ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL xD was is das den fürn Programm?


----------



## Wolfcatcher (15. April 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> LOL xD was is das den fürn Programm?




WoW Desktop habe aber kA wo ich das nochmal geladen hab^^


----------



## gold-9 (15. April 2007)

Wolfcatcher schrieb:


> WoW Desktop habe aber kA wo ich das nochmal geladen hab^^


schade ok aber thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (16. April 2007)

Hier vielleicht??

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/o...-downloads.html

Habs grad geladen,und meinen desktop umgestellt:-)


----------



## Wolfcatcher (18. April 2007)

Damiane schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht??
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/o...-downloads.html
> 
> Habs grad geladen,und meinen desktop umgestellt:-)




jo genau das ist es^^


----------



## Peggy Sue (18. April 2007)

http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotix6.jpg

mí desktop


----------



## Crisis (21. April 2007)

Joa hier ist meins, da mir Desktop-Icons als Informatiker relativ egal sind, hab ich die komplett ausgeblendet, da gehts mir dann eher um den Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1039/rVPD9pND_jpg.htm


----------



## HostileRecords (22. April 2007)

Meiner :>

Klick


----------



## blacknet (26. April 2007)

[ Hier ] 

mfg
Hexenkessel


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2007)

Ist zwar net wirklich der Desktop... aber da sieht man eh nicht viel :>

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1995/zw...ablage01ut0.jpg

(2 Bildschirme rocken einfach *G* )


----------



## Nawk (28. April 2007)

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/9674/desktoprk6.jpg


----------



## Peggy Sue (1. Mai 2007)

Nawk schrieb:


> http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/9674/desktoprk6.jpg




das ist echt schön.

woher?


----------



## Nawk (2. Mai 2007)

Peggy schrieb:


> das ist echt schön.
> 
> woher?


Original:
http://www.akpro.net/v3/downloads/wallpape...destination.jpg
Meine Bearbeitung:
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/5904/he...tinationdy7.jpg


----------



## TaZz (2. Mai 2007)

ISt das jetzt nur dein Wallpaper? (@Nawk) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawk (2. Mai 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> ISt das jetzt nur dein Wallpaper? (@Nawk)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guck ma paar posts drüber da is mein ganzer desktop.
Oder willst du wissen was das für ein theme ist :?
Windows XP Media Center Theme
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhan...for-WinXP.shtml


----------



## Nikz (2. Mai 2007)

sehr schöne desktops bis jezt will ich auch ma 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (3. Mai 2007)

Niku schrieb:


> bitte schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo gibt es dieses suesse bildchen? ^^
mag das fuers buero haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slowpinger (3. Mai 2007)

Mein Desktop....ich mag es durchsichtig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willey (3. Mai 2007)

Hier mein Desktop. Nix besonderes da ich vor kurzen erst Windows neu raufgekloppt und die Festplatte formatiert hab^^ Die Skin is von Apple und heißt *Flyakite* und is meiner Meinung nach sehr cool. Ich mag es so schlicht und einfach ^^ von daher   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyadriel (4. Mai 2007)

ich find meinen immer noch am besten ^^ 

btw wenn ich die desktop symbole wegmach wird mein hintergrund bild unscharf, auflösung hat sich allerdings nicht geändert.. kein plan, vllt weiß ja jemand was?

hier jedenfalls mein desk bin zwar w finds aber sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sexy <3


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (5. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Philippo (5. Mai 2007)

ich mun ganz aleige in usgang ich chönt hülä aber so lern ich neui Nachtelfine kenne.


Cooler Desktop neeed


----------



## Ceilyn (6. Mai 2007)

das ist mal mein hintergrundbildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://ffxi.onlinewelten.com/pics/Unbenannt-1.jpg


----------



## alexmm (7. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Mai 2007)

So hier mal wieder meiner. Hat ja lang genug gedauert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (14. Mai 2007)

hier ist mein bescheidener Desktop :-)

hab jetzt grade nix zur hand um mein desktop aufzunehmen aber diese 2  Video zeigen was mein Desktop so alles kann

Video 1
Video 2


----------



## Simyo (14. Mai 2007)

sry wegen doppel post verklickt :-(


----------



## Snowrain (14. Mai 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> sry wegen doppel post verklickt :-(




Intressant ^^



Guckst du 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castaneda (14. Mai 2007)

Hier mal der aus der Arbeit^^

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopbq6.png


----------



## Simyo (14. Mai 2007)

Castaneda schrieb:


> Hier mal der aus der Arbeit^^
> 
> http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopbq6.png




lol nice wallpaper und dann noch auf xp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castaneda (16. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich in der Arbeit schon mit XP arbeiten muss dann will ich ja wenigstens zeigen das es mir nicht taugt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (16. Mai 2007)

Castaneda schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Arbeit schon mit XP arbeiten muss dann will ich ja wenigstens zeigen das es mir nicht taugt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind die selben Leute die in Mc Donalds zum essen gehen aber immer rumschreien wie scheisse das zeugs schmeckt. Gratz sehr Konsequent ^^.


----------



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Hier, so sieht mom. mein Desktop aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (17. Mai 2007)

Zeno schrieb:


> Das sind die selben Leute die in Mc Donalds zum essen gehen aber immer rumschreien wie scheisse das zeugs schmeckt. Gratz sehr Konsequent ^^.



Ich denke dass er sich auf der Arbeit sein Betriebssystem nicht aussuchen kann


----------



## Pordylox (17. Mai 2007)

Bla...bla...bla...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castaneda (21. Mai 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> Ich denke dass er sich auf der Arbeit sein Betriebssystem nicht aussuchen kann



Wie recht du hast! Und ich hab XP nur in der Arbeit...


----------



## TaZz (21. Mai 2007)

Und was besitzt du im RL für ein Betriebssystem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Windows 95?


----------



## Simyo (4. Juni 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Und was besitzt du im RL für ein Betriebssystem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr Wahrscheinlich Linux


Hier mein neuer Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (5. Juni 2007)

Eure Desktops sind wirklich nice.

Ich zeige mal meinen her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Desktop ohne Symbole
Mein Desktop mit Symbolen

Wie man sehen kann bin ich ein Illidan-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich überlege mal ob ich meinen Desktop auch mit nem neuen Style für Taskleiste und co. bearbeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ergebnis poste ich dann hier


----------



## Anderoth (5. Juni 2007)

So hab meinen Desktop grade überarbeitet und ich finde es schaut geil aus.

Mein desktop New Style mit Symbolen
Mein desktop New Style ohne Symbole


----------



## gold-9 (5. Juni 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Eure Desktops sind wirklich nice.
> 
> Ich zeige mal meinen her
> 
> ...


Genu wie meiner!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parnelli (8. Juni 2007)

hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr nice was ihr da habt!! 

war auch ma so frei^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (8. Juni 2007)

Hey Anderoth. Wie hast du deine Taskleiste so hinbekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (8. Juni 2007)

Damiane schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht??
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/o...-downloads.html
> 
> Habs grad geladen,und meinen desktop umgestellt:-)



Da WoW Desktop von Stardog heisst der glaube ich downloaden und installen dann kannst du beliebig zwischen XP-Style und WoW-Style switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Safed (8. Juni 2007)

moin,

hier ma meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juni 2007)

Hallöööle,

hier is mal meiner :


http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=z...ablage01hn2.png


----------



## Lymandia (14. Juni 2007)

Meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (14. Juni 2007)

Desktop. Mörderauflösung, weil zwei Monitore nebeneinander.


----------



## crankworx (17. Juni 2007)

xxx


----------



## Treenael (19. Juni 2007)

Auch wenn das Thema schon älter ist....
Hier mal mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr, hm, schlicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (21. Juni 2007)

Jo meiner ^^. Is ne alienware-GUI.

Klick


----------



## Jazira (22. Juni 2007)

Hier ist mein Desktop(irgendwie bunter als bei den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (27. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (28. Juni 2007)

Absolut geiles pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (28. Juni 2007)

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ch-check it out


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (3. Juli 2007)

Gut mach ich auch mal mit. Ich änder zwar meinen Hintergrund wie die Unterhosen aber was solls xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist also mein Hintergrund.


----------



## Snowrain (3. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute ^^

also hier wurden ma 2 oder 3 videos gepostet (finde sie nich mehr)

wo es um linux desks ging (da hat der sich irgendwie aus dem einem desktop rausgedereht und dan in nen anderen wieder rein)

kann man das mit windos auch ?


----------



## Otty Peek (3. Juli 2007)

Ja das würde mich auch sehr intresieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powed (3. Juli 2007)

Hier ist auch mal meiner: http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mydesktopyk2.jpg


----------



## Snowrain (3. Juli 2007)

1. wie haste die sidebar gemacht ?

2. wie haste die eingabe liste da hinein gefügt ?


----------



## Shagya (4. Juli 2007)

sexy desktops gibts hier^^ *grins*


----------



## Powed (4. Juli 2007)

Snowrain schrieb:


> 1. wie haste die sidebar gemacht ?
> 
> 2. wie haste die eingabe liste da hinein gefügt ?






Du kannst die die Rechteleiste machen, indem du einen beliebigen Ordner einfach nach link - recht, oben - unten ziehst.  Die Adressleiste kannst du einstellen, wenn du rechtklick auf die " Taskleiste " machst, dann  Symbolleisten.. und ein Hacken in Adresse..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (5. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klicken für Vergrösserung


----------



## Himpi (8. Juli 2007)

Hier mal meines...

Meine Screen


----------



## MiCrO²XiD (8. Juli 2007)

Jackie schrieb:


> http://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktophm3.jpg
> 
> hier ist meins bis Vista drauf ist ^^





woher haste denn das wallpaper, finde das hat echt was....


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (10. Juli 2007)

Ich sag ja ich änder meins dauernd:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein neues.


----------



## oli1306 (8. August 2007)

hier is auch mal meins =)


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2007)

Nach Monaten des eintönigen gleichen Hintergrundbildes habe ich mich Anfang der Woche mal wieder für ein Neues entschieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwarze Balken muß aufgrund der Altersbegrenzung im Forum sein. Aber ihr habt ja Fantasie....


----------



## fanarell (8. August 2007)

So mein Desktop:

3Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wen's intressiert:

ist unter linux (ubuntu) mit beryl-manager
beryl.org
und ja: ich spiel auch wow unter linux. nur für hdro ist noch die win-partition drauf.

Gruß
Fanarell


----------



## mccord (9. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mags aufgeräumt aufm desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red(eye) (9. August 2007)

Mein Desktop sieht man hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]BäM[/url]


----------



## ApoY2k (10. August 2007)

http://www.apoy2k.de/misc/desktop.jpg

Nennt mich freak, aber ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elazaar (10. August 2007)

Hab einfach mal einen Screen gemacht wie es genau jetz gerade aussieht, hab nicht wirklich Lust jetzt ne große Aufräumaktion zu starten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mancher mag es als Chaos bezeichnen, ich würde es aber ein "geordnetes" Chaos nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (10. August 2007)

@ApoY2k Hey wo haste das her? Ich will das auch :/

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meins.

Gruß:
Dirrty


----------



## Cope22 (1. September 2007)

meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (1. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CemY (1. September 2007)

bin zwar nich zu hause, aber trotzdem mein aktueller desktop:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (1. September 2007)

So hab ja n paar echt goile Dektop´s gesehen will ich mal meins zeigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das pic hab ich selber gemacht.Den Ordener hab ich nur aufgemacht um den hübschen Grafikeffekt anzuzeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Sonst hab ich auch keine Icon.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samael666 (3. September 2007)

Also hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jez mal alle ihr icq zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. September 2007)

Das isser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meiner!!!


----------



## Jokkerino (11. September 2007)

*diesen thread lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cope22 (7. Oktober 2007)

moins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Safed (8. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

kann mich einfach von meiner "Why so alone" Puppe nicht trennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (8. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hier mein desktop =)


bitte sagt mir eure meinung, oder verbesserungsvorschläge etc. ^^


----------



## Avyn (8. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilzype (9. Oktober 2007)

http://i22.tinypic.com/14dzu5l.jpg

Das ist mein, kleiner Zangar Desktop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veasha (9. Oktober 2007)

echt geilo Bilderz dabei!! Am Besten gefallen mir die von Metallica und Disturbed *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (11. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt will ich aber auch mal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




METALLICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cu


----------



## Destilatus (12. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenns voll Freak is aber ich finde es geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is schön warm und passt zum schreibtisch und zimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommentare wären toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy1991 (12. Oktober 2007)

hier is mein desktop


----------



## goofy1991 (12. Oktober 2007)

hier is mein desktop

der kommt demnächst hat iwie grad nich geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hantorihanzo (13. Oktober 2007)

Dat is meiner.....bzw beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  links der linke Monitor, rechts der rechte Monitor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ^Mike.S (13. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatJ (14. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maha47 (14. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Paar aus meiner Gilde. Gilde heißt "ist festgetackert".


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pixelgewitter ^^


----------



## drummen (14. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer braucht schon einen Desktophintergrund


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2007)

wies aussieht fast jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist eig jedermanns sache scheint aber fast allen zu gefallen,das man ein bild immer für sich sichtbar hinstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. November 2007)

Mein Arbeits-Notebook: Zugemüllt wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foofo (1. November 2007)

hab 2 screens desshalb so ein bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (1. November 2007)

Hier ist meiner...meine Cursor sind auch im Southpark-look  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (1. November 2007)

ich find den desktop toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MEIN DESKTOP


----------



## mccord (2. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag keine icons aufm dekstop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalin (3. November 2007)

Meins Meins Meins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opteron (3. November 2007)

Da möchte ich auch mal gerne meinen Desktop zeigen auf den ich schon sehr Stolz bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/9425/un...nt1kopievk3.jpg

2 tools reichen da aus....
Desktop Side Bar, für die nette Leiste rechts..... 
Vista Inspirat 2 für den Vista Look und die kleine Schnellstartleiste Links....


----------



## Vulshok (3. November 2007)

Hier mein Desktop
Er besteht aus zwei Bildschirmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (3. November 2007)

So meiner.
Schlicht und einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aavid (4. November 2007)

hi Community bin gaanz neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier erstmal mein Desktop: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (4. November 2007)

Mein Desktopvom Latop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Datei mal angehängt weil die zu faul bin den ftp anzuschmeißen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Foto von dem Konzert wo ich am Montag (29.10.)war.
Der Desktop vom großen PC hatsgleiche Bild,nur eben in 19zoll und nicht ganz so breit *g*


----------



## Darkslaver (4. November 2007)

ha lauter windows user die wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich bisher der einzigste in diesem thread der mit linux 
wow spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *freut*

hier mein desk.

mein desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal gespannt obs hier doch noch mehr linux user gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (4. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meins eins.^^


----------



## Littleheroe (4. November 2007)

hier clean:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier dirty:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brico pack visa inspirat. nettes prog^^


----------



## Ninjafutzi (4. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Holydemon (4. November 2007)

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2394/desktopnt0.jpg


----------



## chiccolo (4. November 2007)

hi 
hier mein desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Major Toht (5. November 2007)

Hier mal ein Screenshot von meinem Laptop mit Wallpaper einer meiner Fave-Bands "Denial Fiend"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zonky (5. November 2007)

hier mal mein Desktop =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2007)

Hier ist mein Desktop schlicht & einfach meine Familie vorher echt alle woche den desktop neugemacht aber seid der kleine schatz da ist nur noch diese bild und denke da könnt ihr alle net mit halten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2007)

Ich habe mich mal wieder für etwas Neues entschieden. Abwechslung muß sein....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal wieder für etwas Neues entschieden. Abwechslung muß sein....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice nice^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2007)

Nicht wahr? Ich hasse nämlich unaufgeräumte Desktops die mir die Aussicht verderben ^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. November 2007)

Darkslaver schrieb:


> ha lauter windows user die wow zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





*offtopic:* ich bin noch mit linux verschweisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , windows gibts nur wegen beruflichen gründen und da ich zu faul war meinen Linux-Rechner anzuschmeissen habe ich den von dem system genommen wo ich gerade war. Reiche ich aber noch nach, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (6. November 2007)

dÄr bÄste dÄsktop dAr wÄlt....

http://s6.directupload.net/images/071106/x7lvq3mw.jpg

;p   ... naja... gibt schönere Desktops, aber wie heißt es doch so schön; Jazz ist anders.


----------



## Ripperjack (6. November 2007)

Hi ihrs,

habe viele geile Desktops gesehen. Hier ist jetzt mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stegie99 (6. November 2007)

-


----------



## Darkslaver (6. November 2007)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> *offtopic:* ich bin noch mit linux verschweisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hätte ich ma gesagt! die wow linux player werden zu hauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders weil ja derzeit auf linux
JEDES game geht^^, muss nur schlau genug sein es zum laufen zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

njah.. solong.

dark^^


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht wahr? Ich hasse nämlich unaufgeräumte Desktops die mir die Aussicht verderben ^^


hrhr xD

hey wer enteckt auf meinem desktop einen verbotenen wow ordner ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkslaver (6. November 2007)

ich ich *meld*
POWERLEVEL *grinz* du schlingel!


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2007)

hihi, joa hab einen powerlevelguide^^(wenn dieser satz einem admin stickt dann löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

ich schlage vor, das wir es hier wie beim signaturen thread machen, und den desktop obendran bewerten.


----------



## SeRuM (9. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok vorschlag angenommen ich wär dafür


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2007)

8/10 da mir die band super gut gefällt
schlicht & einfach^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibob (9. November 2007)

Darkslaver schrieb:


> ha lauter windows user die wow zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(more info about saudek: http://www.saudek.com/)


----------



## nalcarya (9. November 2007)

@SuperPePE: an sich ganz schick, aber dieses elektronisch angehauchte Interface-Zeug passt so überhaupt nicht zu dem eher grungigen Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (5/10)


So sieht's momentan bei mir aus:
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...gendwohier2.jpg

Unter dem PopUp vom Windoof Media Player befindet sich der Spieleexplorer und das Wallpaper ist 100% selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2007)

pure funktionalität mit einem hauch ästhetik 
(- auslastung des netzes - cpu last - prozesse - uhr - aufschlüsselung des cpu last - mondphase - speicherauslastung - netzqualität)
^^

more info about fluxbox: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Trambolin (10. November 2007)

ajo hier is mein Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/503/pmownedku0.png


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2007)

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe welchen Desktop kann man eher nehmen für die kommende weihnachtszeit....man bedenke das ich vater bin und dies eben nur für meinen kleinen wonneproppen mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (27. November 2007)

> ich brauch mal eure Hilfe welchen Desktop kann man eher nehmen für die kommende weihnachtszeit....man bedenke das ich vater bin und dies eben nur für meinen kleinen wonneproppen mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erste..erste..DAS ERSTE!!
Simpsons ftw.!


----------



## GreatJ (27. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (28. November 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @SuperPePE: an sich ganz schick, aber dieses elektronisch angehauchte Interface-Zeug passt so überhaupt nicht zu dem eher grungigen Wallpaper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Magst du dein Wallpaper mal hochladen? =)
Sieht klasse aus...


----------



## D4mn 1t (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (28. November 2007)

Meins ich auch recht unspektakulär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/463/mydeskii0.jpg


----------



## mccord (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (28. November 2007)

Ich find meinen ok:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2007)

Hier hab mich entschieden.....dies ist der Weihnachtsdesktop für meinen Sohn dank helfender Unterstützung von Szyslak

Dank dir Großer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

dann mach ich auch mal mit,
hier mein momentaner desktop (wechsel ziiieemlich oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2007)

du sau du das finde ich jetzt aber nicht gut dein desktop hat pronographische hintergründe bitte entferne diesen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SSSSpppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Oo Ähm, nochmal ganz ruhig und für normal Sterbliche, bitte!
Ich kann dir wirklich nicht folgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls du dich über AntiVir beschwerst:
Das war wirklich ein Versehen, sowas Schlimmes
kommt echt nicht mehr vor! Habs schon gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2007)

bin zwar bekennender AntiVir hasser meinte aber mehr dein geiles anime girl das sich am kreuz räckelt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> bin zwar bekennender AntiVir hasser meinte aber mehr dein geiles anime girl das sich am kreuz räckelt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Editiert von Lurock: Hier stand nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonyu (1. Dezember 2007)

Hier meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Dezember 2007)

na dann möchte ich auch noch ma meinen beisteuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man sieht ich hänge an mienem druiden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier der Link zu meinem....

Hab ihn grade erst formatiert und neu gemacht.
Das ist ein XP nur mit einem Vista Skin da mir der Skin von Vista besser gefällt.

http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=m...ydesktopbf3.png


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal mein neuer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowblade (3. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meiner <3 Eva undso ^^


----------



## Littleheroe (4. Dezember 2007)

Serran schrieb:


> Hier der Link zu meinem....
> 
> Hab ihn grade erst formatiert und neu gemacht.
> Das ist ein XP nur mit einem Vista Skin da mir der Skin von Vista besser gefällt.
> ...



was ist das runde oben links? ne uhr? und wenn ja, was is das für ein prog, das die uhr macht. die leiste in der mitte oben hab ich auch, wista inspirat.

ps: geiler wallpaper!^^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr schickes Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Koloss: Slayer!!!!!111111einself 

@chopi:
Was für ein Skin ist das den du da drauf hast? Wo bekomm ic und wie benutze ich sowas? Ich finde zwar den Standard Vistaskin in schwarz (mit entsprechendem Wallpaper versteht sich^^) schon ziemlich schick, aber ein bisschen rumspielen würd ich schon gern mal.


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2007)

@nalcarya :
hab ich aus dem thead in den du auch gepostet hast^^
such ma bei google "windowblinds" das ist ne 30-tage test version kp was ich nach dem monat mache... (das programm hat schon n paar aber auf der seite gibts noch über 500)


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> @nalcarya :
> hab ich aus dem thead in den du auch gepostet hast^^
> such ma bei google "windowblinds" das ist ne 30-tage test version kp was ich nach dem monat mache... (das programm hat schon n paar aber auf der seite gibts noch über 500)


*hüstel* ups. Ich Trottel :>


----------



## Serran (4. Dezember 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> was ist das runde oben links? ne uhr? und wenn ja, was is das für ein prog, das die uhr macht. die leiste in der mitte oben hab ich auch, wista inspirat.
> 
> ps: geiler wallpaper!^^




Erstmal danke...

Nein das ist keine Uhr das ist eine CPU leistungs anzeige =)

Die gibt es mit zusammen mit vielen anderen Widgets bei Yahoo kosteblos zu downloaden..

Da gibt es tolle Uhren schau doch einfach mal vllt is das für dich ya was dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://widgets.yahoo.com/


----------



## GreatJ (27. Dezember 2007)

der ultimative freak skin :>

obwohl da noch der wow-hintergrund fehlt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

GreatJ schrieb:


> der ultimative freak skin :>
> 
> obwohl da noch der wow-hintergrund fehlt^^
> 
> ...




ist das vista/gibts das auch für vista?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatJ (27. Dezember 2007)

also ich benutze XP...
aber guck doch einfach mal hier  ---> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/o...-downloads.html

schon komisch das es das nur auf der .com seite gibt...


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Dezember 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Isse mein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nice xD

das ist meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

Dies ist mein neuer Desktop

Und ja:

*ICH LIEBE DICH MEIN SOHN* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja einen schöneren Desktop werdet Ihr nicht mehr finden!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2008)

Heute mal wieder etwas aus der Martial Arts Ecke.

Tengo Tenge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Hier, so sieht meins im moment aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meins 
Mein Desktop 

Vista style ist mit vista inspirat 2 gemacht ;D (freeware)

und die 2 die ich im msn durchgestrichen haben gehen niemanden was an ;D


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




der kleine schaut echt süss aus ;d 

da kann mein hintergrund ned mithalten ;D


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder etwas aus der Martial Arts Ecke.
> 
> Tengo Tenge
> 
> ...



schöner desktop im allgemeinem gefallen mir die =)

Nunja bei mir ändern die sich immer gestern noch Ikki Tousen  heute  Shadow Heart Convenant...kennen vllt nicht alle das spiel  aber mein standard ist  Garfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ikki Tousen kommt morgen ^_°


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> .....
> Nunja bei mir ändern die sich immer gestern noch *Ikki Tousen*..
> ...


Sag mal, jeder kennt Bilder davon,
die Oberweite zwar etwas übertrieben,
aber ganz nett. Dennoch, worum gehts
eigentlich in der Serie oder whatever das
ist?


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Naja mit der oberweite hast du recht, jedoch passiert das öfters in Mangas / Animes     Die Story in Ikki Tousen ( Dragon) ist eigentlich ziemlich banal sie spielt in Japan und und es herrrscht sozusagen krie zwischen 7 Oberschulen. Um genau zu sein im Raum Tokio  die Schüler sind Reinkanationen von den damligen legendären Helden und kämpfen nun wieder um die Vorherrschaft in der Region.
Eines Tages kommt halt die Hauptperson Sonsaku Hakufu an eine Privat schule und es scheint das sie die ausrewähltr ist.

Ich beziehe mich hier mal auf die anime version  ist aber auch shon etwas he das ich den gsehen habe muss ich gestehen  jedenfalls bezieht sich die ganze story auf   Die Geschcihte der 3 Reiche -->http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Geschichte_der_Drei_Reiche   alle Figuren beziehen auf die damligen.
Eigentlich sind in dem Manga nur die Situationskomik under die Kämpfe gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Naja mit der oberweite hast du recht, jedoch passiert das öfters in Mangas / Animes     Die Story in Ikki Tousen ( Dragon) ist eigentlich ziemlich banal sie spielt in Japan und und es herrrscht sozusagen krie zwischen 7 Oberschulen. Um genau zu sein im Raum Tokio  die Schüler sind Reinkanationen von den damligen legendären Helden und kämpfen nun wieder um die Vorherrschaft in der Region.
> Eines Tages kommt halt die Hauptperson Sonsaku Hakufu an eine Privat schule und es scheint das sie die ausrewähltr ist.
> 
> Ich beziehe mich hier mal auf die anime version  ist aber auch shon etwas he das ich den gsehen habe muss ich gestehen  jedenfalls bezieht sich die ganze story auf   Die Geschcihte der 3 Reiche -->http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Geschichte_der_Drei_Reiche   alle Figuren beziehen auf die damligen.
> ...


Aha, danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (11. Januar 2008)

Hm...habe meinen Desktop wieder geändert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hm...habe meinen Desktop wieder geändert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FireFoxy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen stell ich rein, wenn
ich ihn geändert hab und 
darauf habch keine Lust... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

Hier meiner...naja man sieht wovon ich Fan bin^^ Da ich vorgestern nen neuen PC bekommen hab ist noch nicht soviel drauf naja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG Jacks


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Januar 2008)

Tjoa...hier mal mein neuer. Auch nicht wirklich schwer zu sehn, was ich so höre...sowohl am Hintergrund als auch am Winamp...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Ich nehme eure sieben Sachen
Werde sie zunichte machen
Zersägen zerlegen
Nicht fragen zerschlagen
Und jetzt die Königsdisziplin
Ein Köpfchen von der Puppe ziehen
Verletzten zerfetzen zersetzen
Zerstören
Doch es darf nicht mir gehören
Ich muß zerstören
Doch es darf nicht mir gehören_


----------



## LittleFay (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 2 Tagen meinen Rechner neu eingerichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Desktop also auch noch jungfräulich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgetnwie gruselig


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> *Irgetnwie* gruselig


Ja, ziemlich gruselig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Hintergrund von Littlefay find ich aber cool!


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

nein,der wirkt so düster... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Der sieht aus, als wäre es ein Bild einer Wasserliche.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der sieht aus, als wäre es ein Bild einer Wasserliche.


...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2008)

Jop...

hier meiner, nichts großes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (12. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo hast du dir den Hintergrund geholt? *auch will*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonith (12. Januar 2008)

hier is meiner bissl vollgestopft^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (12. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> nein,der wirkt so düster...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So soll's auch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zu dem anderen: Eine Wasserleiche ist sicher nicht so schön und vor allem nicht so lebendig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> So soll's auch sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was?Das ist doch doof,du machst morgens deinen PC an und das erste was du siehst ist so n vieh^^
Da ist der Tag doch schon gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Was?Das ist doch doof,du machst morgens deinen PC an und das erste was du siehst ist so n vieh^^
> Da ist der Tag doch schon gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vieh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das sieht doch cool aus.
Außerdem sind Menschen kein Vieh.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Januar 2008)

Ich find das "Vieh" auch schick. Mein eigener Desktop ist auch immer recht düster gehalten, will heißen so viel schwarz wie möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin grad am Laptop meines Freundes und da sieht's so aus:
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc..._starcraft2.jpg

Ziemlich unaufgeräumt :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Vieh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh doch. Schon fast mehr Vieh als Kuh und Schwein zusammen.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Oh doch. Schon fast mehr Vieh als Kuh und Schwein zusammen.


Du misanthropisches Vieh, du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Und? Bin ich....schau dir doch an, was die Menschheit macht, dann verstehst du es vielleicht...


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und? Bin ich....schau dir doch an, was die Menschheit macht, dann verstehst du es vielleicht...


Stimmt schon, normal ist das nicht, aber wayne, solange ich nicht direkt betroffen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Bin dann auch mal weg bis heut Abend....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (12. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Was?Das ist doch doof,du machst morgens deinen PC an und das erste was du siehst ist so n vieh^^
> Da ist der Tag doch schon gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß ja nicht, wovon du redest. Ich habe eine sehr schöne Frau auf meinem Desktop und kein Vieh... Leute gibt's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Emoooo!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne Scherz, sieht schick aus und basta! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Hier kommt meiner.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> na dann möchte ich auch noch ma meinen beisteuern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wo ist der WIndows-Skin her?
Habern_will!


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wo ist der WIndows-Skin her?
> Habern_will!


Das is net WoW, das is son Fantasy-Lülü...


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Otty schrieb:


> Jo meiner ^^. Is ne alienware-GUI.
> 
> Klick




Jetzt frisst Cartman gleich eine ganze Schatztruhe auf.



Lurock schrieb:


> Das is net WoW, das is son Fantasy-Lülü...




Wayne, ich will ihn trotzdem!!


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wo ist der WIndows-Skin her?
> Habern_will!



der ist bei dem teil gleich dabei... (windowblinds bei gooooogle)
habs leider nicht mehr da der monat der testversion abgelaufen ist,find den vista nu aber auch umso schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Edit: Jup changed.


Alt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                             Neu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mal wieder den Hintergrund ändern. Und nein, ich benutze kein Vista, but XP mit den VistaMize Skins.


----------



## grege (13. Januar 2008)

schön schlicht und was für musik ich höre seht ihr ja^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (13. Januar 2008)

@über mir: Sehr schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (13. Januar 2008)

Welcher Skin/ welche Tool ist das eigt. das ihr benutzt um den Vista-Look zu haben und woher kriegt ihr des?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Hier mein Aktueller (vom 3. PC):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich mag sie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (13. Januar 2008)

Die spielt doch die Rolle der Arwen im Herrn der Ringe, oder?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Die spielt doch die Rolle der Arwen im Herrn der Ringe, oder?


Jo...


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Welcher Skin/ welche Tool ist das eigt. das ihr benutzt um den Vista-Look zu haben und woher kriegt ihr des?



Nennt sich VistaMizer

VistaMize Download bei chip


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

*gleich zupack und saug* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ttttsss, n4ps, ich hab Vista Home Premium!
Sogar *legal* erworben!


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ttttsss, n4ps, ich hab Vista Home Premium!
> Sogar *legal* erworben!



Wer's glaubt, wird selig...

Aber Schluß mit dem gespamme hier. Wir wolle Desktops sehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Sry, ich würd meinen ja zeigen, aber bei mir funzt "Strg+Alt+Druck" nicht.

So zumindest ist die Tastencombie, die mir ein Kumpel mitteilte.

PS: Vista-Style sieht Hammer aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sry, ich würd meinen ja zeigen, aber bei mir funzt "Strg+Alt+Druck" nicht.
> 
> So zumindest ist die Tastencombie, die mir ein Kumpel mitteilte.
> 
> ...



Kannst dafür auch das Prog Bo-Shot benutzen...kannste screenshots sogar aus dem Spiel heraus machen, indem du einfach die taste DRUCk drückst..
Bo-Shot Link zur exe


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kannst dafür auch das Prog Bo-Shot benutzen...kannste screenshots sogar aus dem Spiel heraus machen, indem du einfach die taste DRUCk drückst..
> Bo-Shot Link zur exe


Hab ich jetzt was nicht verstanden? Man kann Screens doch auch ohne jegliches Programm einfach mit der Taste Druck machen! Ich jedenfalls... In WoW werden sie automatisch im Ordner gespeichert; nen Desktop Screen einfach in ein Bildbearbeitungsproggi einfügen...
Ich hab bestimmt was nicht verstanden. ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Tja wie gesagt. Bei mir nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich ein Laptop habe und dort die Tastatur anders "verwaltet" wird. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Januar 2008)

im anhang ist meiner - isn screenshot aus hdro

salut^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hachja, ich würd auch gern mal HdrO spielen. Aber das hält meine Krücke wahrscheinlich nicht aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (14. Januar 2008)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Ich mach euch mal ein von mein PC in der Firma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ne frage, was für ne Firma lässt denn seine Mitarbeiter MIRC installieren und sonsitges Zeug? Sag mir pls, dass du WoW ned auf dem Rechner in der FIrma hast.....


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, was für ne Firma lässt denn seine Mitarbeiter MIRC installieren und sonsitges Zeug? Sag mir pls, dass du WoW ned auf dem Rechner in der FIrma hast.....


kann ja auch sein dass er ne ich-ag ist und sein firmen pc somit individuell benützt werden kann^^
firma ist nicht gleich firma ;P


----------



## Xairon (14. Januar 2008)

hehe ok schon,öglich oder er arbeitet bei Blizz und is GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber davon war ich bei der betitelung von "FIRMA" ned ausgegangen =) Gibt sicher solche Leute, die das obengenannte in die Tat umsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (14. Januar 2008)

Soo hier ist mal meiner ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt was nicht verstanden? Man kann Screens doch auch ohne jegliches Programm einfach mit der Taste Druck machen! Ich jedenfalls... In WoW werden sie automatisch im Ordner gespeichert; nen Desktop Screen einfach in ein Bildbearbeitungsproggi einfügen...
> Ich hab bestimmt was nicht verstanden. ^^




Recht hast im endeffekt kannst du per druck taste in wow en screnn machen udn auch auf dem desktop.........aber es gibt ja noch andere games wo des net funzt..udn dafür ist BoShot ne gute alternative i benutze es âuch


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Januar 2008)

Hab nun endlich meinen 19"er aus der Reparatur wieder und hab dann gleich mal an meinem Desktop rumgebastelt.

Wallpaper ist diesmal nciht von mir selbst, aber ich find's echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen müsste ich dann auch meinen neuen 22" Widescreen Monitor bekommen, dann muss ich nochmal etwas basteln und etwas passendes für 2 Monitore finden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (15. Januar 2008)

Hier meinse, schön beruhigend wie ich finde, aber fragt mich nicht was das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Hier meinse, schön beruhigend wie ich finde, aber fragt mich nicht was das is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das bild ist cool ;D kannste mir mal sagen von wo du das hast? ;D mal kuken obs bei mir passen würde


----------



## Michelchen (16. Januar 2008)

ne sorry hab jetzt nomma gesucht im net aber nimmer gefunden. Ich werd aber mal den typen fragen der mir damals von der seite den link geschickt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Soo hier ist mal meiner ;>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das zuffälig n widget mit der musik da oben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja könntest du sagen wie des heisst oder nen link posten?


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Update

Nun mit 2 Monitoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

ach dann zeig ich meinen auch mal^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Hui... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

ääm ja... hab eben einen ausgefallen geschmack


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

die anderen darf ich hier glaub ich nicht posten *hust* 
bei dem hab ich schon gewissenbisse


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Schick mal per PM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2008)

ich will auch posten wie mache ich einen scren??

**schnell desktop aufraum**


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

druck drücken auf taste und dann in bildbearbeitung einfügen,
so mach ich das^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Das funzt bei mir nicht..... aber auf meinem Desktop sind eh keine Programme, nur Verknüpfungen zum Arbeitsplatz, Eigene Datein, Papierkorb, Internet und Browser.

Das heißt, ich könnte genausogut mein Hintergrundbild posten.^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kannst dafür auch das Prog Bo-Shot benutzen...kannste screenshots sogar aus dem Spiel heraus machen, indem du einfach die taste DRUCk drückst..
> Bo-Shot Link zur exe




Da gibt es ein prog zum erstellen von screenshots...aus spielen und von deinem desktop halt komplett das was auf deinem bildschrim angezeigt wird mit hilfe der "DRUCK" taste

viel spaß mit dem Prog


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

So wollte mal neunen hintergrund ;D

bald neuer pc und dann wieder neuer warscheindlich ;D aber bis dann hab ich den hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einer der geilste Momente ever in meiner Wow Karriere bsiher aufn Desktop ;P


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

sowas hatt ich auch ma ;D

ony down
1 am leben (me ;D)

aber hab das photo dann irgendwie verloren ;(

edit;


> die anderen darf ich hier glaub ich nicht posten *hust*
> bei dem hab ich schon gewissenbisse[/qoute]
> 
> das bild ist doch harmlos .. naja .. gibt soviele coole bilder aber die darf man hier eh ned posten ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Das hab ich momentan als Hintergrund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Gefällt mir net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da bleib ich lieber bei Liv!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gefällt mir net...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß...du stehst auf totes weißes Fleisch...


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich weiß...du stehst auf totes weißes Fleisch...


..

also mir gefällt das bild ;D (wer mein letztes bild kennen würde ... ^^ aber das darf ich nedma posten ;( hehe)

edit meint: post ma deins lurock


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

@ Minas
Damit musst du dich für erste zufrieden geben, 
mein momentanes poste ich nicht, dass verstößt gegen die Netiquette.


Lurock schrieb:


> Hier mein Aktueller (vom 3. PC):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ Minas
> Damit musst du dich für erste zufrieden geben, das von hier dem PC verstößt gegen die Netiquette.


warum eigentlich? wenns um die nackte haut geht kann man sagen dass die liv für heutige verhältnisse eh sehr bedeckt ist ^^

salut


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> warum eigentlich? wenns um die nackte haut geht kann man sagen dass die liv für heutige verhältnisse eh sehr bedeckt ist ^^
> 
> salut


Ich meinte nicht das dieses Bild gegen die Netiquette verstößt, sondern das von dem PC den ich grad benutze,
also Nr.2, das Bild von liv ist von Nr.3....


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht das dieses Bild gegen die Netiquette verstößt, sondern das von dem PC den ich grad benutze,
> also Nr.2, das Bild von liv ist von Nr.3....



ahso, okay, jetzt versteh ich auch den satz oben richtig, sry ^^
salut


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ahso, okay, jetzt versteh ich auch den satz oben richtig, sry ^^
> salut


Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

hmm find die von völligbuffed besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm find die von völligbuffed besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du hast Geschmack!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

wie heisst die?nimmt mich irgendwie wunter ;D
 naja mein hintergrundbild sonst ist carmen electra ;d (naja aber das ist ned jugendfrei ;D)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie heisst die?nimmt mich irgendwie wunter ;D




Das hübsche Stück heißt Hayden Panattiere. 17 Jahre und spielt in Heroes auf RTL2 mit.

Ich hab noch ein paar andere schicke Bilder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das hübsche Stück heißt Hayden Panattiere. 17 Jahre und spielt in Heroes auf RTL2 mit.
> 
> Ich hab noch ein paar andere schicke Bilder.
> 
> ...


Such dir ne Freundinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

die ist vorallem hässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> die ist vorallem hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da geb ich dir mal Recht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Such dir ne Freundinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Bock auf quatschen...zumindest nicht mit einer Frau....

*blabla...und dies und das...die frau hat das getragen...rot....geht doch garnicht...blablub*

KOTZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

OT: die deutsche Synchro von Heroes ist soo schlecht -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ausserdem, was geht Euch mein Privatleben an?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kein Bock auf quatschen...zumindest nicht mit einer Frau....
> 
> *blabla...und dies und das...die frau hat das getragen...rot....geht doch garnicht...blablub*
> 
> ...


Huhu wenn sowas kommt dann denk ich mir immer "omg ein standart mädel".Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere die nicht >>>nur<<< über "blabla die hat dies und das getragen".


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Huhu wenn sowas kommt dann denk ich mir immer "omg ein standart mädel".Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere die nicht >>>nur<<< über "blabla die hat dies und das getragen".



Arr, das Thema ist zu weitläufig...dafür braucht man einen neuen Thread...oder Nachtschwärmer..


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

sprich mal mit einem admin über eine umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Was soll der Inhalt der Umfrage sein? o_O


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was soll der Inhalt der Umfrage sein? o_O




welches girl besser aussiet? ...

naja ist alles geschmacksache ;D der eine mag pircings und der andere tattoos .. also ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Hier der von PC Nr.1, jetzt fehlt nur noch der von Nr.2.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier der von PC Nr.1, jetzt fehlt nur noch der von Nr.2....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok du hast geschmack ;D
solche bilder hab ich auch noch genug aber .. naja mutter freut sich da ned so glaubs ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja zensiert. -.-


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (17. Januar 2008)

Meins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist ja zensiert. -.-


Hier im Forum geht das Gerücht von Minderjährigen rum.... Also mal lieber Vorsichtsmaßnahmen setzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier im Forum geht das Gerücht von Minderjährigen rum.... Also mal lieber Vorsichtsmaßnahmen setzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne wartet wie war thronts alte sig?
"Später kann ich sagen:YouPorn Beta...ich war dabei!" xD


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ne wartet wie war thronts alte sig?
> "Später kann ich sagen:YouPorn Beta...ich war dabei!" xD


Das könnte ich auch schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: wie lange soll das denn noch Beta sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch schon verdammt lange so....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier im Forum geht das Gerücht von Minderjährigen rum.... Also mal lieber Vorsichtsmaßnahmen setzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammtes Deutschland! Da darf ich nichts sehen, weil hier Minderjährige rumlaufen. Husch Husch, ab zu Mutti!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier im Forum geht das Gerücht von Minderjährigen rum.... Also mal lieber Vorsichtsmaßnahmen setzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willst du mich beleidigen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Verdammtes Deutschland! Da darf ich nichts sehen, weil hier Minderjährige rumlaufen. Husch Husch, ab zu Mutti!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Wer mehr nackte haut will schaut ab 1uhr fernseher...wer noch mehr nackte haut will geht ins internet".


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Willst du mich beleidigen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du wüsstest... VB weiß es, und wenn ers sagt muss ich ihn wieder mal umbringen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> "Wer mehr nackte haut will schaut ab 1uhr fernseher...wer noch mehr nackte haut will geht ins internet".



Ich bin im Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und denkste, was ich schon alles auf dem PC habe.

Volljährigkeit ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest... VB weiß es, und wenn ers sagt muss ich ihn wieder mal umbringen...


Ich wills garnicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich wills garnicht wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


K, ich sehe du hast keinen Plan, gut so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

wer war da ned dabei ;D

ahja und im forum ist ja nur der juli oder wie der spammer heist minderjärig oder? ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bin im Internet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Um solche sachen auf dem rechner zu haben,braucht man nur internet und muss net volljährig sein xD


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bin im Internet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


O.o VB...es gibt doch genug Partnerbörsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer war da ned dabei ;D
> 
> ahja und im forum ist ja nur der juli oder wie der spammer heist minderjärig oder? ;D


Nö, ich net, aber wie alt ich bin werdet ihr eh nie erraten, muhahahaha!

Edit meint VB solle ja den Mund halten!


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> O.o VB...es gibt doch genug Partnerbörsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Privatkonflikte bitte per PM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Um solche sachen auf dem rechner zu haben,braucht man nur internet und muss net volljährig sein xD



nedmal internet braucht man ;d nur nen kolegen dem langweilig ist und dir seine hd gibt zum filme ankuken gibt .. 

naja wenn er ordner NICH ÖFFNEN heisst .. ^^
aber mit internet reicht schon google aus ..

edit meint: ich bin uach 17 na und? .. sowas sit man ja mit 14 schon überall ..18 muss man nur sein zum legal wodka kaufen und auto zu fahren ;D


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

@ lurock
17!!!


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Ich will euch ALLE mal daran erinnern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> @ lurock
> 17!!!


He, du solltest nicht raten!

Mmmh, vllt ist es wahr, vllt auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

so bitte nicht mehr hier rumspammen ;D

oder wenn ihr alle msn habt können wir da sonst wird der thrad hier noch gesperrt ;D


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

msn?Kein problem aber ich schreibe meine adresse jetzt hier mal nicht einfach so rein^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

*BRÜLL*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Hier mein neuer Hintergrund, selbstgemacht (in 3 Minuten)!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aktuelles, und ja, ich find Silent Hill geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der hintergrund find ich sehr toll...

woher hast den? selber gemacht? wenn ja, wie? und wenn nein, von wo?

meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn er in betrieb ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (20. Januar 2008)

Selber gemacht mit Photoshop, mach des öfteren Wallpapers usw. selber und da ich kein Problem damit habe, das andere sie bekommen haste ne PM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Januar 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> der hintergrund find ich sehr toll...
> 
> woher hast den? selber gemacht? wenn ja, wie? und wenn nein, von wo?
> 
> ...



wie macht man die leiste oben am rand? sieht praktisch aus ^^

chicker desktop^^

salut


----------



## Popash (20. Januar 2008)

ObjectDock ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> ObjectDock ist das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und was ist ojectdock? ein thirdparty programm oder bei vista dabei?

salut


----------



## Jácks (20. Januar 2008)

Mein Aktueller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie macht ihr das mit den kleinen ImageShack Bildern,die man anklicken muss wie z.B.


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ist das zuffälig n widget mit der musik da oben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ne, das is der ganz normale Winamp Player ^^


----------



## Popash (20. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> und was ist ojectdock? ein thirdparty programm oder bei vista dabei?
> 
> salut



Third-Party ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich habe nur ein Vista-Skin, Vista an sich mag ich nicht.


----------



## GreatJ (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade selbst gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (25. Januar 2008)

@GreatJ wie has du das gemacht das Windows rot ist @-@


----------



## Snowrain (26. Januar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> @GreatJ wie has du das gemacht das Windows rot ist @-@


das is bestimmt mit wondows blinds gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (27. Januar 2008)

hat da jemand mal n Link zu?derbes NEEEEED!


----------



## Kangrim (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein bescheidener Desktop.
Ich mags aufgeräumt. Naja zumindest im PC^^


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (28. Januar 2008)

Meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (28. Januar 2008)

Nichts besonderes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Meiner! Mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

anti afk skript ... pfui !

ahja und das bild gibts hier ;D
http://www.wyndforge.com/ da hats noch menge cooler bilder ;D


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie macht man die leiste oben am rand? sieht praktisch aus ^^
> 
> chicker desktop^^
> 
> salut



rocket dock (oder zusammengeschrieben, ka)



Popash schrieb:


> ObjectDock ist das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man keine ahnung hat...^^

ne, du warst aber nah drann


----------



## Popash (29. Januar 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> rocket dock (oder zusammengeschrieben, ka)
> wenn man keine ahnung hat...^^
> 
> ne, du warst aber nah drann



Hrm, naja, schade nur das RocketDock einfach nur die kostenlose alternative zu StarDocks ObjectDock ist... Aber egal, "wenn man keine Ahnung hat..."


----------



## Schlupp (30. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meiner :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Schlupp schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich find den nicht so schön...aber jedem das seine


----------



## Thrawns (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phinix (1. Februar 2008)

HiHo
so jetzt geb ich mein Senf auch dazu
1. von meinem NoteBock 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Design ist von Alinware 

2. von meinem Stationären Rechner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Design nennt sich VistaMizer (Windows Xp im Vista Design)

Die obere leiste nennt sich RocketDock

mfg Phinix

P.s. wen noch fragen schreibt mir ne PM


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

Also das Firefox-Zeichen beim oberen Bild ist ja geil. Wo hast denn das her?


----------



## Alanium (3. Februar 2008)

Das ist meiner, anders ging's leider net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh' grad das von GreatJ!! &#9829;&#9829; Last Nightmare Before Christmas &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habt ihr meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Wie heist das tool bei dir ciliu? Schaut fast besser aus als das Vista Skin Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


evtl mit link wo man das laden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danköö


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Februar 2008)

SuperTux rockt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (4. Februar 2008)

*dekstop aufräum*
*screenshot mach*
*entscheid ob den rechten oder den linken monitor nehm*
*sich für den rechten entscheid*
*hochlad*

tadaaaa *gg* Find den Screenie so hübsch :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie machst du das mit dem mediaplayer da unten in der taskleiste???


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

@Ciliu: Nena - Leuchtturm? :>

@Ikku: find ich schön, aber ganz ohne Symbole und Schnickschnack wär mir mein Desktop dann doch zu leer ^^ mach doch nen Screen von beiden und poste beide - hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Qonix (4. Februar 2008)

einfach mal die neueste Version runter laden und sobald du es minimierst kommt einen meldung wie du es machen kannt. Und zwar muss du nur rechtsklick auf die Lesite, dann Symbolleiste und dort bei Windows Media Player ein hacken machen.


----------



## Ikku (4. Februar 2008)

@Jacks: Jo öhm.. die Vistaversion macht des automatisch wenn ich den MediaPlayer minimiere xD

@nalcarya: Der andere Monitor schaut genauso aus, nur halt mit paar überflüssigen Desktop-Icons, dafür halt ohne Taskleiste, etc. Also ziemlich fad :>  Und 90% der Zeit is da nur WoW zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> @Jacks: Jo öhm.. die Vistaversion macht des automatisch wenn ich den MediaPlayer minimiere xD


geht das auch per XP???


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> geht das auch per XP???


Ja. Aber frag mich nciht wo man das einstellt - ich hab am alten PC von meinem Freund mal verzweifelt versucht es wieder auszumachen es aber nicht gefunden. :>


----------



## Qonix (4. Februar 2008)

siehe meinen Beitrag nur etwas weiter oben


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> @Ciliu: Nena - Leuchtturm? :>



Jo, ich mag das Lied!
is doch ned schlimm ^.^


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Jo, ich mag das Lied!
> is doch ned schlimm ^.^


Ne - nur unerwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

^.^


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ^.^



/report


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> /report


hä? Oo


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> hä? Oo


Willst du auch wegen sinnlosen, viel zu kurzen posts reported werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuja, eigentlich war mir nur langweilig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst du auch wegen sinnlosen, viel zu kurzen posts reported werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach soo - ich hab nur einfach überhaupt nicht verstanden wie du von dem Smiley zu nem /report kamst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (5. Februar 2008)

lol


----------



## Shadlight (5. Februar 2008)

klassisch


----------



## Snowrain (5. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> geht das auch per XP???


rechtsklick auf die startleiste -> Taskleiste -> Windows Media Player -> Haken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

ist aber relativ nerfig beim zocken so ;D
ich zock ja fenstermodus und wmp kommt nach jedem lied der name .. naja


----------



## Gamerhenne (5. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein nagelneuer Tauren-Desktop.
Das schmalhüftige Kühchen ist mein Char Qadishta *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2008)

Die Abwechslung machts und daher mal wieder was Neues von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Abwechslung machts und daher mal wieder was Neues von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hatte ich bis gestern auch!


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Abwechslung machts und daher mal wieder was Neues von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die zensierung ist ja mal ausgefallener als einfach nur ein fetter schwarzer balken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

solche Bildchen sind GB weise auf meiner externen Festplatte

seit ich eine Freundin habe ist es mit verboten worden die als Bildschirmschoner zu benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> solche Bildchen sind GB weise auf meiner externen Festplatte
> 
> seit ich eine Freundin habe ist es mit verboten worden die als Bildschirmschoner zu benutzen
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Freundin hat selber Hentais als Desktophintergrund...


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Meine Freundin hat selber Hentais als Desktophintergrund...


Aha und daraus folgern wir...


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aha und daraus folgern wir...


...das deine Freundin nicht meine ist?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock hat ne bessere freundin? xD

NE die bilder gibts ja auf jeder homepage ^^ ok ned auf ganz jeder aber mit etwas suchen findet man sehr viele .. 

Ich hab da prob das ich mitlerweile keins find das mir gefällt und da noch was angezogen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja desktop von meinem laptop ist crap aber is ja zum arbeiten = hintergrund bild = doofes banner von firma .. (weis ned wer das entworfen hat -.-)


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ...das deine Freundin nicht meine ist?


Ganz genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Februar 2008)

Wo ihr grad bei dem Thema seid... kann es sein dass ein Mann der ein PC- und Internetfreak ist überhaupt gar keine Pornos hat? Ich hab in den fast 3 Jahren die ich mit meinem Freund zusammen bin noch nix gefunden - ne externe Festplatte hat er auch net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er macht immer Witze drüber, aber letztendlich sagt er nix konkretes ^^


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

Der hat ganz bestimmt was^^  Wahrscheinlich hat er seine Sachen gut versteckt  zeischen musik dokumenten spielen was auch immer und natürlich  ordner verstecken^^


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wo ihr grad bei dem Thema seid... kann es sein dass ein Mann der ein PC- und Internetfreak ist überhaupt gar keine Pornos hat? Ich hab in den fast 3 Jahren die ich mit meinem Freund zusammen bin noch nix gefunden - ne externe Festplatte hat er auch net.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt genug Seiten wo man auch Ausschnitte einfach so gucken kann ohne was runter zu laden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wo ihr grad bei dem Thema seid... kann es sein dass ein Mann der ein PC- und Internetfreak ist überhaupt gar keine Pornos hat? Ich hab in den fast 3 Jahren die ich mit meinem Freund zusammen bin noch nix gefunden - ne externe Festplatte hat er auch net.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja ist ja nicht zwangsläufig so...ist ja schön,zeigt das ihr eine gute beziehung habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (7. Februar 2008)

In Zeiten von redtube und youp.. braucht man sich nicht in die Gefahr zu begeben seinen Rechner mit "belastendem"Material vollzuladen^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2008)

Hehe, hier sprechen alle aus Erfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wo ihr grad bei dem Thema seid... kann es sein dass ein Mann der ein PC- und Internetfreak ist überhaupt gar keine Pornos hat? Ich hab in den fast 3 Jahren die ich mit meinem Freund zusammen bin noch nix gefunden - ne externe Festplatte hat er auch net.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du wüsstest -.-

Mach mal im explorer - tools - folder options - view -  do show hidden folders
und dann suchen nach .jpg .. wenn da nix ist dann hat er es auf nem memory stick oder so

edit meint: kuk sonst in der chronik der letzt besuchten seiten ..
und wenn da nix ist löscht er es und versteht sein handwerk *im warsten sinne des wortes* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (8. Februar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Hier mal mein nagelneuer Tauren-Desktop.
> Das schmalhüftige Kühchen ist mein Char Qadishta *G*
> 
> 
> ...


ich glaub du musst dein bild nochmal ne machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tauren heist auf english Tauran


----------



## nalcarya (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest -.-
> 
> Mach mal im explorer - tools - folder options - view -  do show hidden folders
> und dann suchen nach .jpg .. wenn da nix ist dann hat er es auf nem memory stick oder so
> ...


Du hast das "fast 3 Jahre" überlesen, ich hatte wahrlich genug Zeit um den alten Rechner (seit Weihnachten hat er nen neuen) mal zu durchforsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja, ich werd ihn einfach mal weiterhin piesacken und fragen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Du hast das "fast 3 Jahre" überlesen, ich hatte wahrlich genug Zeit um den alten Rechner (seit Weihnachten hat er nen neuen) mal zu durchforsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenns seit 3 jahren ist kanns auch sein das er keine hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er hat ja dich dafür *nid persöndlich nehmen ;D*

Neuer desktop ist heute abend fertig und ich posts dann ma ;d tools installieren war mir bisle wichtiger als style .. und hier am laptop hab ich immer noch standart + crap bild von firma


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

soo neues bild (ja hab paar daten kopiert um zu kuken wie es voll ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pc ist neu darum noch fast nix drauf ^^

bild is selbst bearbeitet ;D (und das gehört mir ;DDD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

dein ps symbol sieht ziemlich komisch aus...


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ist ne version zum mitnehmen ;D
muss man ned installieren = gut für arbeit ect wenn ich mal bisle basteln will


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (10. Februar 2008)

Mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

hab auch nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hab auch nen neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der text ist hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Hintergrund. Und auf dem Zweitschirm ist es momentan recht leer, ja :>


----------



## Nevad (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




It's me,Mario!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (11. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




It's me,Mario!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

who is stinking? (XD)
it´s me mario!


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Mario / wario oder luigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach n64 war doch geil xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2008)

@Minas

sag mal aus welchem Anime ist denn deine Figur in der Sig oder ist das einfach ein einmaliges Bild?

Ich warte ja schon sehnsüchtig auf das neue Smash Bros. für die Wii.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Das bild hab ich mal von ner ehm ... seite ^^ und kein spezifisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wii hab ich nicht darum find ich n64 emulator + gamepad und am pc smash bros und mario kart zocken (evlt auch über lan mit 4 anderen) einfach nur geil


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2008)

hehe  ja diese niedliechen Katzenmädchen, davon hab ich Tonnen auf dem PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

DU KATZEN EINSPERRER DU !! die muss man frei rumlaufen lassen *g*
z.b. bei mir hats viel platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 700/2000gb frei atm ;D 

So nun fertig gespammt hier pm if ya wana chat .. oder msn
my desktop aufer arbeit hab ich ja oben gepostet und den neunen zuhause auch ;D vlt hab ich bald neues bild


----------



## nalcarya (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Mario / wario oder luigi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr schicker Hintergrund, sowas mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

ging nur 3min suchen bei google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber danke ^^


----------



## Jácks (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der text ist hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vom inhalt oder design her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> vom inhalt oder design her?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


inhalt -.- design hats ned so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> inhalt -.- design hats ned so viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso...ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alufolie (17. Februar 2008)

Meiner:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0wned159 (18. Februar 2008)

ja das ist mein desktop^^

http://i29.tinypic.com/x6akjq.jpg

Info: Ich habe kein Windows Vista. Ich mag Vista nicht aber der Style ist geil^^


----------



## nalcarya (18. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> ja das ist mein desktop^^
> 
> http://i29.tinypic.com/x6akjq.jpg
> 
> Info: Ich habe kein Windows Vista. Ich mag Vista nicht aber der Style ist geil^^


Wenn du deinen Desktop so sehr auf Vista "tunst", was magst du denn dann an Vista nicht? :>


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

ich find vista auch doof aber skin gefällt mir ;D
und skin braucht weniger auslastung als vista ;d viel weniger^^


----------



## nalcarya (18. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich find vista auch doof aber skin gefällt mir ;D
> und skin braucht weniger auslastung als vista ;d viel weniger^^


Die Auslastung die Vista im Normalbetrieb hat ist sowas von irrelevant bei nem aktuellen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

Lass aber 5 programme + game laufen und es schaut schon anders aus ;D
und sowas hab ich standart an ;d will nicht weniger als 102fps im fenstermodus haben Xd


----------



## nalcarya (18. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Lass aber 5 programme + game laufen und es schaut schon anders aus ;D
> und sowas hab ich standart an ;d will nicht weniger als 102fps im fenstermodus haben Xd


Auch das sollte einen aktuellen PC (und da geh ich von 2GB RAM mindestens aus ^^) mit Vista lang nicht in die Knie zwingen.

Mein Standard an Programmen: Photoshop CS 3, Firefox, WMP + lastfm, Steam, ICQ, Teamspeak.

Das ändert an der Game-Framerate alles nix was auch nur ansatzweise auffallen würde - ob und wie stark der Unterschied in Zahlen tatsächlich aussieht hab ich noch nie überprüft, aber optisch fällt da definitiv nichts auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0wned159 (19. Februar 2008)

> Wenn du deinen Desktop so sehr auf Vista "tunst", was magst du denn dann an Vista nicht? :>



ganz einfach^^

vista hat mehr bugs als XP und ich mags einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der style ist eifnasch nur geil aber sonst nö^^


----------



## Lurock (19. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> ganz einfach^^
> 
> vista hat mehr bugs als XP und ich mags einfach nicht
> 
> ...


Unsinn, ich benutze Vista jetzt seit mehreren Monaten und ich hatte noch keinen einzigen bug, geschweige denn überhaupt ein Problem. Das läuft echt prima!


----------



## Yozoshura (19. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Unsinn, ich benutze Vista jetzt seit mehreren Monaten und ich hatte noch keinen einzigen bug, geschweige denn überhaupt ein Problem. Das läuft echt prima!


Ja der Doppelklick aufs WoW-Symbol funktioniert noch immer wie in XP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber versuch einmal ein paar ältere Games zu installieren oder ähnliches, da läuft nichts wie es sollte ohne das man die dinger patcht oder was weiss ich. Soundsysteme etc. auch furchtbar...ich wechsle bald wieder auf xp.


----------



## Lurock (19. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ja der Doppelklick aufs WoW-Symbol funktioniert noch immer wie in XP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Soundsystem läuft super. Und andere Spiele spiel ich nur wenige, davon kaum alte, zumindest keins was älter ist als 10 Jahre, (mein Ältestes ist von '98) und die klappen alle.


----------



## 0wned159 (19. Februar 2008)

> Unsinn, ich benutze Vista jetzt seit mehreren Monaten und ich hatte noch keinen einzigen bug, geschweige denn überhaupt ein Problem. Das läuft echt prima!



dnan hst du NICH NIE einen pc teil gewecheslt oder hast du nicht gewusst das man wenn man z.B. graka wechselt 30 euro bezahlne muss damit dein Vista es akzeptiert? denn alle hardware teile werden an picrosoft geschickt also die nummern und so und wenn vista dann eine andere nummer sieht ist es stur und dickköpfig und startet einfahc nicht -.-  dann musst du bei microsoft anrufen die machen irgendwas was 30€ kostet und dann gehts wieder = vista letzter dreck  windows = windoof^^


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz simpel selbst gemacht, nicht viel dran, aber mir gefällts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> dnan hst du NICH NIE einen pc teil gewecheslt oder hast du nicht gewusst das man wenn man z.B. graka wechselt 30 euro bezahlne muss damit dein Vista es akzeptiert? denn alle hardware teile werden an picrosoft geschickt also die nummern und so und wenn vista dann eine andere nummer sieht ist es stur und dickköpfig und startet einfahc nicht -.-  dann musst du bei microsoft anrufen die machen irgendwas was 30€ kostet und dann gehts wieder = vista letzter dreck  windows = windoof^^


Das ist Blödsinn. Wenn du das wirklich machen musstest liegt es daran wo du deinen PC gekauft hast... also am PC von meinem Freund musste nix bezahlt werden um Komponenten zu tauschen und es hat problemlos geklappt, an meinem eigenen wurden noch keine Komponenten getauscht.

Und das


Yozoshura schrieb:


> Aber versuch einmal ein paar ältere Games zu installieren oder ähnliches, da läuft nichts wie es sollte ohne das man die dinger patcht oder was weiss ich. Soundsysteme etc. auch furchtbar...ich wechsle bald wieder auf xp.


war unter XP auch schon nicht anders. Windoof 95/98 Spiele machen unter neueren Betriebssystemen einfach Probleme, alles andere läuft unter Vista genauso wie unter XP. Wenn nicht dann ist meistens der DAU dran schuld und nicht Vista -.- glaub mir, ich hab da nen jüngeren Bruder der sein System schon auf sehr fantasievolle Art und Weise geschrottet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Sound hab ich keine Ahnung was du meinst. Und bezüglich der Bugs kann ich mich nur Lurock anschließen, Vista ist das vom Start weg bugfreiste Windows dass ich je erlebt habe - und ich hab von Windows 3.1 (auch wenn ich da noch sehr jung war und anfangs nciht mal wusste was ein Bug ist^^) bis eben Vista alles mal benutzt.


@K0l0ss
Wenn da nur das Bild in der Mitte wäre fänd ich's ganz nett, aber der Text ist von der Anordnung her irgendwie Gulasch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @K0l0ss
> Wenn da nur das Bild in der Mitte wäre fänd ich's ganz nett, aber der Text ist von der Anordnung her irgendwie Gulasch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey...Gulasch rockt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso? Links die Strophen, rechts der Refrain...


----------



## nalcarya (19. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hey...Gulasch rockt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf Strophe/Refrain hab cih nciht geachtet, ich kenn das Lied ja nicht mal. Aber der Text flattert da so haltlos durch die Gegend, das meine ich - typographisch ist das ne Katastrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Auf Strophe/Refrain hab cih nciht geachtet, ich kenn das Lied ja nicht mal. Aber der Text flattert da so haltlos durch die Gegend, das meine ich - typographisch ist das ne Katastrophe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht ist es gerade das, was mir dran gefällt, ich weiß es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0wned159 (19. Februar 2008)

> Das ist Blödsinn. Wenn du das wirklich machen musstest liegt es daran wo du deinen PC gekauft hast... also am PC von meinem Freund musste nix bezahlt werden um Komponenten zu tauschen und es hat problemlos geklappt, an meinem eigenen wurden noch keine Komponenten getauscht.



hat sie internet oder seit dem austausch ein update gemacht? ode rwurde der austausch bei nem pc händler gemacht?


----------



## nalcarya (19. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> hat sie internet oder seit dem austausch ein update gemacht? ode rwurde der austausch bei nem pc händler gemacht?


Wie kommst du auf "sie"? Oo

Internet ja, Austausch beim Händler nein, er ist nicht umsonst Infomratiker und kann da selbst basteln^^ Aber soll das mit'm Internetzugang zu tun haben?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blub. An nem RC-Wallpaper n bissel rumgespielt. Und aufgrund der Drehfunktion seekrank geworden. 8[


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein frischer Desktop. Große Hupen und Musik....coole Sache! ^_^


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Hier meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Februar 2008)

lol 2 shortcurts 

wow und papierkorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find ich ja mal ziemlich geil


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why sind da keine shortcuts drauf???xD


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

nur das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich hier am buero-rechner sitze ist da nur firmenlogo drauf


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> why sind da keine shortcuts drauf???xD



Wird mal einen Blick auf die Taskleiste. Rechte Ecke steht "Desktop" mit zwei Pfeilen. Da sind meine Shortcuts, denn schließlich will ich meinen Desktop genießen.


----------



## nalcarya (29. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich bist du mir ja sehr sympathisch so wie du im Forum rüberkommst Noxiel, aber dieser Desktop macht das irgendwie wieder kaputt |D


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

warum?
weil er auf dicke dinger steht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Eigentlich bist du mir ja sehr sympathisch so wie du im Forum rüberkommst Noxiel, aber dieser Desktop macht das irgendwie wieder kaputt |D


Das nicht sein erster mit solchem Inhalt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibts noch ganz andere von ihm... 
Und mir gefallen sie. Warum ist er dir dadurch denn unsympathisch?


----------



## nalcarya (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das nicht sein erster mit solchem Inhalt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab das aber jetzt erst gesehn, ich guck ja nciht dauernd in den Thread hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil mir Männer die sich (halb)nackte Frauen als Poster aufhängen oder eben als Desktophintergrund einstellen unsympathisch sind - ist einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

das waeren dann geschaetzte 75% aller heterosexuellen maenner im alter zwischen 18 und 40
vorrausgesetzt sie wissen wo es solche desktops gibt und wie man das aendert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich hab das aber jetzt erst gesehn, ich guck ja nciht dauernd in den Thread hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wär es dir lieber wenn wir uns 'Hello Kitty'-Poster aufhängen?


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich hab das aber jetzt erst gesehn, ich guck ja nciht dauernd in den Thread hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was?! Es gibt auch halbnackte Frauen?...bitte Link, vorher glaub ichs nicht.


----------



## Gehli-1991 (29. Februar 2008)

So sieht mein Desktop momentan aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noxiel muss echt sagen du hast geile bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst mir ja mal nen link geben wende magst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub viele mögen halbnakte anime frauen .. kommt mir jedenfalls so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Habe meins mal geändert, keine lust mehr auf das alte :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ja ich ändere _sehr_ oft meinen hintergrund :> ich mag abwehslung!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

woher haste daspic? such auch grad sowas in der art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

hier mal meiner, der schon viel zu lange so aussieht aber ich find einfach kein gutes pic

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/56yc-a.jpg


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> woher haste daspic? such auch grad sowas in der art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, mom ich schaue mal bei den links (oh gott, weiß jemand wie man links löschen kann? muss hier mal aufräumen...)

*nach langer suche und ohne erfolg die sufu funktion im wow forum benutzt*

Ah, gefunden so habe ich es damals gefunden:



> Deviantart.com, einfach in die Suchleiste Grim Reaper eingeben. Dort gibts außerdem zu so ziemlich jedem Thema sehr geniale Bilder.



Hofe das es dir hilft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (29. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich glaub viele mögen halbnakte anime frauen .. kommt mir jedenfalls so vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn wir gerade dabei sind. Kannst du mir mal den Link zum Bild aus deiner Signatur per PN schreiben?
Wäre echt toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

jep hinter dem link verbergen sich sehr schöne bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Gern geschen!

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie man in seine "Lesezeichen" löscht? <,<

edit: mama ist grade nachhause gekommen und hats erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem danke


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Gern geschen!
> 
> Kann mir mal einer sagen wie man in seine "Lesezeichen" löscht? <,<


rechtsklick -> löschen


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rechtsklick -> löschen


nein bei mir geht das so nicht :-/


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> nein bei mir geht das so nicht :-/


haste firefox?


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> haste firefox?


nein opera, habs schon rausgefunden und habe grade alles aufgeräumt auf dem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 so bin dann erstmal weiter "Chobits" schauen


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

dank sweenys seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

schick! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Desch is meiner...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock, die ist ja süß! ^-^

Ahja, ENDLICh habe ich mich für einen Desktop entschieden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich glaube den behalte ich jetzt für ca. 2 wochen...jo...


----------



## Ollav (29. Februar 2008)

bäääh alle haben dieses komische Vista drauf *würg*


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

atm hab ich den:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich der einzige der seine Desktops IMMER selbstmacht?^^


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein kleiner beim frühstück auch gleichzeitig mein Wallpaper^^ i habe nur meine taskleiste ausgeblendet^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Februar 2008)

Jetzt sieht er genau so aus, wie es das Bild zeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (2. März 2008)

Soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das is meins^^

Hab Taskleiste ausgeblendet und die buttons auf taskleiste gezogen ^^

MfG STL


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Hab einen von meinen alten wieder rausgesucht...:


Lurock schrieb:


> Hier der von PC Nr.1, jetzt fehlt nur noch der von Nr.2....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## 4Key (2. März 2008)

hier meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (2. März 2008)

lol ^^ deine ICQgruppen find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## 4Key (2. März 2008)

hehe danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wär es dir lieber wenn wir uns 'Hello Kitty'-Poster aufhängen?


Jetzt nehm das doch mal nicht so bierernst Oo


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Mein Neuer...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (3. März 2008)

Jo hier mal meiner..ein wenig Chaotisch aber das passt schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. März 2008)

sehr geile perspektive von dem bild finde ich


----------



## Fornix (5. März 2008)

@ 4Key: Was ist das für ein ICQ Skin?


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

Fornix schrieb:


> @ 4Key: Was ist das für ein ICQ Skin?



würd mich au interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ohne werbung .. naja ok bei mir ist anderes hintergrund bild aber werbung ist immer noch da. gieV answer plx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (5. März 2008)

hab nen werbeblogger für icq 6 gegoogelt und ihn auch gefunden, hat blödeweise nur einen tag gehalten, werd zu haus nochmal gucken^^
Skin is apple, wobei der auch nur für dne Screen gehalten hat, alles nen bisschen bescheiden imo^^


----------



## Gradeo (5. März 2008)

Griffith schrieb:


> Wer den gnom auf dem Bild findet gewinnt ein Preis!
> ...ne tschuldige konnte mir den witz nicht verkneifen ^^





das war nen echt cooler witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . yea man du hast es drauf wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. März 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> hab nen werbeblogger für icq 6 gegoogelt und ihn auch gefunden, hat blödeweise nur einen tag gehalten, werd zu haus nochmal gucken^^
> Skin is apple, wobei der auch nur für dne Screen gehalten hat, alles nen bisschen bescheiden imo^^


Also ich kann dir *Pidgin* empfehlen!

Nutze ich selbst seit letzter Woche statt ICQ und ich find's prima. Man kann mit einem Klick alle Sounds stumm- und die Smilies ausschalten (ok, kann man bei ICQ auch ;>) und es ist 100% werbefrei. Außerdem kann man es für so ziemlich jdes bekanntere Messenger-Script benutzen, so hab ich auch mal meinen MSN-Account wieder in Benutzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design ist recht schlicht und weiß gehalten, aber dafür ist direkt ein optionales PlugIn dabei mit dem man die Transparenz der Fenster einstellen kann - das macht sich sehr schick find ich. Ob es auch Extra-Skins dafür gibt weiß ich nciht, hab ich mcih aber auch noch nicht drum gekümmert.

So sieht das ganze bei mir aus:

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...shot_pidgin.jpg

Ist allerdings auf meinem zweitbildschirm und ich hab im Moment nix anderes geöffnet, deswegen ist es da ansonsten recht leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (5. März 2008)

Programme der art gibts viele, bei den meisten ist halt das problem das die irgendwelche icq6 funktionen nicht unterstützen, die letzten beiden haben das senden und empfangen von datein an/von icq6 nicht untersützt, das davor hatte keinen spamfilter und so weiter^^


----------



## nalcarya (5. März 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> Programme der art gibts viele, bei den meisten ist halt das problem das die irgendwelche icq6 funktionen nicht unterstützen, die letzten beiden haben das senden und empfangen von datein an/von icq6 nicht untersützt, das davor hatte keinen spamfilter und so weiter^^


Also mit Pidgin hab ich bisher keine derlei Probleme gehabt, das Senden ging prima und Spam... keine Ahnung, krieg ich sowieso kaum, weiß nciht ob's einen Filter hat oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer dem ab un an senden von Dateien gebrauch ich keinerlei Funktionen in nem Messenger, von daher brauch ich auch nix anderes.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Also mit Pidgin hab ich bisher keine derlei Probleme gehabt, das Senden ging prima und Spam... keine Ahnung, krieg ich sowieso kaum, weiß nciht ob's einen Filter hat oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



funkt das ding auch mit msn? weil trilian irgendwie doof ist .. naja gut eigentlich schon nur funkt das mit senden so selten
edit meint: lesen - denken posten und nicht posten - lesen und denken mal vergessen -.-

Steht ja da das msön auch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brauch nur noch s8xy anime bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ab besten eines wo sie noch etwas anhant .(nicht zuviel abe rimmerhin xD))


----------



## 4Key (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> brauch nur noch s8xy anime bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer nimmt denn als Hintergrundbild bilder wo sie nix mehr anhat? das gehört in nen andren Ordner *g


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Can't touch this.


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't touch this.



weltklasse !!! 
einfach nur geil !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> Wer nimmt denn als Hintergrundbild bilder wo sie nix mehr anhat? das gehört in nen andren Ordner *g



eben darum such ich welche wo sie noch was anhat (das ist erheblich schwerer zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## 4Key (5. März 2008)

kenn ich ^.^


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

Will aber neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer nen guten link hat wo sie "fast" nix mehr anhaben ehm pm plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein hintergrund gefällt mir nimmer sooo gut (das "kätzchen" in der sig in gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## razaik (6. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Das ist meiner bei der Arbeit. Ach ja, 2 Bildschirme somit gleich in doppelter Pracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (7. März 2008)

Der hier im moment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. März 2008)

Heut meinen Sohn wieder geknipst und dabei ist mein neuer Hintergrund enstanden^^ Ein richtiger Profi was das posen für Fotos angeht könnt ja fast en Fotomodell sein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

wie alt istn der schon oô du warst doch letztens erst so stolz @ geburt


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie alt istn der schon oô du warst doch letztens erst so stolz @ geburt


schon mal in die sig geschaut?


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

ja,danach...


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. März 2008)

8 Monate wer es genauer haben will auf die sig schauen (aber das hast du ja schon getan^^)


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 8 Monate wer es genauer haben will auf die sig schauen (aber das hast du ja schon getan^^)


Kaum zu glauben, dass das schon 8 Monate her ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wär kuhl wenn wir ihm bald zum lvl-up gratulieren könnten.


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

wie wird er denn geskillt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

Hoffentlich auf Bier holen und packung chips aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



go kleiner nur noch 4 monate bis zum lvl up !!


----------



## b1ubb (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie wird er denn geskillt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe er wird shamy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das ist meiner bei der Arbeit. Ach ja, 2 Bildschirme somit gleich in doppelter Pracht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gief Rohfassung pliies!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gief Rohfassung pliies!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Google --> Anime Girls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Google --> Anime Girls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du weist schon das du da erstma 10000 seiten durchsuchen kannst und es trozdem nicht da ist ...


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du weist schon das du da erstma 10000 seiten durchsuchen kannst und es trozdem nicht da ist ...


bei mir ist es auf Seite 1 wenn man auf grosse Bilder geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Google --> Anime Girls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thx, habs. *lechz*


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2008)

Dann wünsch ich mal viel Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> bei mir ist es auf Seite 1 wenn man auf grosse Bilder geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok hab nix gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir ist das meiste auf seite 20 oder so das mir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2008)

Natürlich hatte es noch "bessere" aber die wären dann für einen Arbeitscomputer etwas zu freizügig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

nur schon das währe 100 mal zuweit .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) egal dafür hab ich die zuhause XD


----------



## Sweny (11. März 2008)

Neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde den Anime einfach Genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was isn des für einer? Ich merk dass ich mich da gar nicht mehr auskenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag den Zeichenstil.


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2008)

Hier der Desktop von meinem anderen PC bei der Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (11. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was isn des für einer? Ich merk dass ich mich da gar nicht mehr auskenne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ heißt der :>
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=4273


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



böö die haben ja noch so viel an -.-


meiner: (Ja hab noch paar h.. auf desktop bin aber zu faul die wegzuediten

Edit meint so poste sprengt den thread nacht rechts -.-^^ hab halt neu 2 bildschiurme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/Buffed/hitnergrund.JPG


----------



## lars1988 (11. März 2008)

so ein Saustall mein Desktop xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (11. März 2008)

Ich hab mir mein Desktop ziemlich verändert... aber wenn ich Vista draufmach, wirds anders... ^^

Mein WoW Desktop


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mein Desktop ziemlich verändert... aber wenn ich Vista draufmach, wirds anders... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schaut cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das simbol links würd mich stören da du ja mit 2 leisten eingestellt hast und es nicht auf beiden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Bäh das ist doch dieses "Ich ändere den Style von Windows komplett und dafür hab ich 50% weniger Performance" Programm....


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Na, denn mal was einfaches (Auf 800x600 runtergetrimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/7640/unbenanntma6.png


----------



## Magicphacia (12. März 2008)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Meins :-)


 Den selben Hintergrund hab ich auch ;D nur die Icons natürlich anders.. aber SUPER


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Bäh das ist doch dieses "Ich ändere den Style von Windows komplett und dafür hab ich 50% weniger Performance" Programm....



hmm xp mit vista skin und hab ca 0.5% weniger performance .. richtig einstellen 4tw^^
und wenn auch hab immer noch meine 100fps und crsis läfut auch flüssig also wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (12. März 2008)

Mein desktop 

Zur Zeit auf Ulver-Trip bin^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

Hier ist meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (12. März 2008)

tja der titel des bildes heisst ihrgendwas mit hölle...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hui, wo haste denn das her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

Internet ^^, wenn du willst kann ich ihn dir ja schicken


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Internet ^^, wenn du willst kann ich ihn dir ja schicken



Jo, tu das mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

VöBu, du hast doch sicher kein Problem damit mir das Bild, sobald du es hast, zukommen zu lassen oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> VöBu, du hast doch sicher kein Problem damit mir das Bild, sobald du es hast, zukommen zu lassen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jojo, klar doch.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

das wurd mal in nem thread her gePoSteeeT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab das auch irgendwo aufm desktop^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

Echt? ich habe im weiten des Inet gefunden.


----------



## Noxiel (12. März 2008)

Erinnert mich vom Zeichenstil irgendwie an diese WoW Serie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Erinnert mich vom Zeichenstil irgendwie an diese WoW Serie
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wo haste denn die her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gief Link pls! xD

BTT: Was soll ich nehmen?

Das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder doch das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

ich würde letzteres nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

ups doppelpost


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Erinnert mich vom Zeichenstil irgendwie an diese WoW Serie
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannste vielleicht noch sagen, von wem die gezeichnet wurden?


----------



## Jácks (12. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kannste vielleicht noch sagen, von wem die gezeichnet wurden?


würde mich auf interessieren*google tächel*


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

VDB hat Noxiel dir den Link von den Bilden schon geschickt? Fals ja gib mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. März 2008)

Ich hoffe mal ihr seid alle schon mindestens 16, ungeduldiges Pack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weg editiert vom Nox. Hätte nicht gedacht, das damit soviel Schindluder getrieben wird. -_-


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

sogar älter ^^ danke


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal ihr seid alle schon mindestens 16, ungeduldiges Pack!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin 20 Jahre alt und Rapidshare Premium User

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

echt? ^^ währe ich auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ich mach's kurz: Neuer Hintergrund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schmacht*


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal ihr seid alle schon mindestens 16, ungeduldiges Pack!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

ist das n man oder ne frau? oO seh ich nicht...

lurock,hate nicht mal gesagt,dass du "nicht auf pixeltitten stehst" ?


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Deine Sig is ja ma geil. XD

Meinte Lurock.^^

Und chopi: Es ist ein Kerl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock,hate nicht mal gesagt,dass du "nicht auf pixeltitten stehst" ?


Titten an denen man die Pixel zählen kann!
Aber die hier sind doch ganz nett...

Edit: Danke Alanium.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Bitte, gern geschehen.^^


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Titten an denen man die Pixel zählen kann!
> Aber die hier sind doch ganz nett...
> 
> Edit: Danke Alanium.


ausrede! aso...


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Der Teufel tötete seine Großmutter, weil er irgendwann keine Ausreden mehr hatte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

So, mal wieder ein Neuer....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke, Noxiel!


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Oh-mein-Gott!!!

How pervert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh-mein-Gott!!!
> How pervert!


Tzzz, wenn du wüsstest.... siehst du den Ordner "Filme"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, mal wieder ein Neuer....
> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/9496/ca...08164430fm5.jpg
> Danke, Noxiel!



N1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich nehm vlt auch was von dem netten noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tzzz, wenn du wüsstest.... siehst du den Ordner "Filme"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der sollte wohl eher filmchen heißen^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tzzz, wenn du wüsstest.... siehst du den Ordner "Filme"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.. willst mal meine nscreen ankuken? und dann oben rechts die 2 filme lesen .. (war zu faul zum versorgen XD)


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. willst mal meine nscreen ankuken? und dann oben rechts die 2 filme lesen .. (war zu faul zum versorgen XD)


Lol, 2 Hentais... Ich hab glaube ich 30 oder so, moment ich schau mal nach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hoppala, verzählt... Es sind 39....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ehm das sind die die ich noch nicht verschoben hab .. rest ist schön sortiert und im alphabet geordnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für was gibts 80gb externe hd .. genau damit man alles absichern kann ^^


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Hilfe!^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. März 2008)

Noxiel, Lieferer feinster Hintergrundbilder. Garantiert ungespritzt. 

Öffnungszeiten:
Mo - Fr. 06:00 - 07.00 / 16:00 - 24:00 Uhr
Sa, So: Ruhetage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Das ist ma funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

noxiel 4 president 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn noch paar von denen hast einfach schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast immer so schöne ^^

Giev Bildddar wobei mir mein jetztiges hintegrund bild auch gfällt (seite 31 oder so^^)
edit meint: das hier .. auf link hat eh keiner geglickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Ich geb Minas recht, Noxiel hatte bis jetzt immer die coolsten Wallpaper...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Kaffee mit Milch?


Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ihr seid pervers...


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid pervers...


Wenn du denkst, das wäre pervers, gehörst du glaube ich noch nicht ins Internet...
Es gibt Sachen... gibt es sie? *Tab wechsel* Ja es gibt sie, Sachen, von denen du nicht weißt, dass es sie gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Da bin ich aber froh drüber.^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

Ja da kannste froh drüber sein, als ich mal für meine für einen 90 Min, Vortrag über Pornographie im Inet machen musst hab ich mich mehrmals übergeben, da sind so kranke sachen drinne ein ne, da sind diese Bilder alle Harmlos und ab 6Jahren


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Schon gut, schon gut, ich sag nix mehr.^^ Aber ich hab auch schon verdammt ekliges gesehen... BAH!


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

Mein neuer (danke an Noxiel)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Oha, Succubus inc.^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

Joa ^^, ich habe ein Fabel für Demonisches und Außerirdisches ^^, und nur so neben bei mein lieblings Spruch  
"Mit einer Dämonin hat man höllisch guten Sex" (selbst erfunden und net die Schweiz)


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

xD Naja, ich hab' auch was neues, Pic folgt gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

was ?^^


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

So hier isses (das von Winamp hab' ich absichtlich mit draufgebracht, das passt da so schön zu <3):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

nice


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Mal ne Frage.

Viele habe ja keine Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop sondern in der Startleiste unter Desktop. Aber wenn ich jetzt die Verknupfung auf dem Desktop lösche verschwindet es auch aus dem Desktop in der Startleiste. Wie bekomme ich jetzt die Verknüpfungen weg aber das alles in der Startleiste bleibt?


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alanium, du hast mein SigZitat Zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geiler Satz, naja, hab mein Desk auch ma geändert ^^

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/1364/unbenanntfl2.png

PS: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Wie süüüüß!! <3
Das Eichhörnchen aus Ice Age! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand den Spruch so toll.^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. März 2008)

1. Mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine freie Stelle im Desktop klicken
2. "Symbole anordnen nach" -> den Haken bei "Desktopsymbole anzeigen" wegnehmen
3. Mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine freie Stelle der Taskleiste klicken
4. "Symbolleisten" -> den Haken bei "Desktop" setzen


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ok noxiel nun Frag ich mich auhc nimmer wiso du admin bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Noxiel, wir lieben dich!^^


----------



## Andî39 (12. März 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber der will die nicht hochladen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Hm? Irgendwie seh ich nix...


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok noxiel nun Frag ich mich auhc nimmer wiso du admin bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mod &#8800; Admin ;>

Ich kann mich im Moment nciht entscheiden was ich als Wallpaper nehmen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (12. März 2008)

Hier mal meiner :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (12. März 2008)

Das nennt man einen netten Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinen Desktop kann ich immer noch net hochladen x(


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Du Armer....

Ich hab' schon wieder einen neuen... Aber den zeig ich besser nicht, ist dann so ausm Zusammenhang gegriffen.^^

Hier der Link zu Bild samt Text unten drunter, den ich so Klasse finde: http://thesinisterpenguin.deviantart.com/a...t-Last-17911550


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2008)

@Andî39: 
wie nennt sich das Dings unten am rand und wo bekomm ich das her?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

und wie viel speicher frisst das ding?


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und wie viel speicher frisst das ding?


Kann ja nciht mehr sein als die Sidebar... wenn's ordentlich programmiert ist :>


----------



## Snowrain (12. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @Andî39:
> wie nennt sich das Dings unten am rand und wo bekomm ich das her?


Das ist ObjecktDock ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Andî39 wie heist dein ICQ skin und das Hintergrundbild?


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

hmm ich weis garnicht,wozu man son "ObjecktDock" braucht,der desktop ist doch zum anbringen von icons,was bringts,wenn die da so usammen sind und der rest leer ist?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm ich weis garnicht,wozu man son "ObjecktDock" braucht,der desktop ist doch zum anbringen von icons,was bringts,wenn die da so usammen sind und der rest leer ist?


wozu gibts dann den thread hier wenns nur darum geht n paar icons aufn desktop zu klatschen??


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

um den hintegrund und nützliche tools,ich hab ja nichts gegen des teil nur versteh ich nich,wieso leute *nichts* aufm desktop haben wollen oO


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> um den hintegrund und nützliche tools,ich hab ja nichts gegen des teil nur versteh ich nich,wieso leute *nichts* aufm desktop haben wollen oO


Um die gesamte Pracht des Bildes zu geniessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

ok,dass argument fällt bei DEM bild wohl weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei dem viel schwarz^^


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok,dass argument fällt bei DEM bild wohl weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Find ich nciht - das Bild wirkt doch allein dadurch das da so viel freiraum ist. Würden da lauter Icons draufliegen würd es das Bild voll kaputt machen.

Außerdem hat man mit so ner Leiste ja nicht "nichts" auf'm Desktop, man hat alles was man haben will, nur übersichtlich und geordnet.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

hmm ich suags mir mal und sag euch,was ich davon halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meins^^ habe noch kein gutes in der schnelle finden können xD


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Gar nicht so schlecht, ist mal was anderes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Eine Sukkubus in volle Pracht. Hach das sieht man doch gerne als Hexer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. März 2008)

Auch wieder nen neues Wallpaper. Ich würd dieses ObjectDock ja gern mal ausprobieren, aber ich bin grad zu faul & zu müde dazu :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Ich hab' auch wieder was neues, find' das Bild so schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Also ich finde es eher krank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (13. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich finde es eher krank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist daran krank wenn man sich etwas auf den Rücken schreibt? Oo


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich finde es eher krank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bissel Emo ist es schon...


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Stimmt, es ist wirklich emotional. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber deswegen finde ich es ja so schön... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was ist daran krank wenn man sich etwas auf den Rücken schreibt? Oo


Das sieht mir eher nach geritzt als nach geschrieben aus.

Warum, naja ich will doch nicht sehen wie ein schöner Frauenkörper geschändet wird.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Ne, das ist nicht geritzt.^^


----------



## nalcarya (13. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das sieht mir eher nach geritzt als nach geschrieben aus.
> 
> Warum, naja ich will doch nicht sehen wie ein schöner Frauenkörper geschändet wird.


Wenn das geritzt wär säh es blutiger/krustiger aus ;>


----------



## Noxiel (13. März 2008)

Qonix dein Postfach ist voll.


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

LOL

Ach darum bekomme ich keine PMs mehr. Hab mich schon gewundert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (13. März 2008)

Aktualisierung - nun mit ObjectDock. Wuii, das mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur irgendwie wundere ich mich gerade was mit meinem CoD4 passiert ist, ich find's net mehr - bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass ich es auf diesem PC installiert hatte Oo

In der _sonderzeichen.txt_ hab ich sowas drin: &#8368; &#9788; &#9824; &#9827; &#9829; &#9830; &#9834;  usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

Find das mac teil da unten nicht sooo toll naja ^^ und vista find ich auch plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber inhaltlich passt alles schön zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Ganz nett, nalcarya. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

so hier ist auch mal meiner...der mal ne nen neuen Hintergrund bekommen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mhm hätte doch mal aufräumen sollen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Hrhrhr Razer > all. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

noch ein Razer Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal sehen wie lange meine neue Lycosa hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Ne. Tastatur hab ich die G15. Ich hab aber die Razer Copperhead in Rot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (13. März 2008)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Hintergrundbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich spiele Poker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktuelles Hintergrundbild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tzz n läppischer vierling^^


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

na was hat er denn da vertuscht?^^ spiele auch sehr gerne texas und wirklich en schöner desktop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (13. März 2008)

Mein neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (13. März 2008)

ich bin der meinung, der treatherstller wollte nur angeben mit seinem deskop


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

naja hier mal meiner ^^

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/9136/desktophs4.jpg


etwas zugemüllt aber naja was solls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Besser als die ganzen Manga-Tussis.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Besser als die ganzen Manga-Tussis.^^


Anime! Nicht Manga!!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Verzeihung, ich habe mich vertan!^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

Hey nix gegen Manga/Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Nee, die sind cool, aber diese Riesenbilder, wo die nix anhaben, find ich doof.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nee, die sind cool, aber diese Riesenbilder, wo die nix anhaben, find ich doof.^^


Es gibt auch kleine Bilder auf denen sie nichts anhaben, keine Sorge!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Oder fast nix, mein Gott!^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

Auch Ecchi/Hentai genant ^^

edit: arg zu spät


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Auch Ecchi/Hentai genant ^^


Jep, Hentai hats einfach drauf!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Mein Lieblingsmanga ist "In The End".

*seufz*


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

Hmm ich kenn ja vieles aber das irgendwie net ^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Aber BTT!

Edith: Musste dir ma reinziehen, der ist geil!


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Hmm ich kenn ja vieles aber das irgendwie net ^^


Geht garantiert um Emo-Zeugs...


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Visual Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

da muss dann erstma wieder kohle inne kasse kommen damit ich wieder was bestellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> da muss dann erstma wieder kohle inne kasse kommen damit ich wieder was bestellen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du zahlst für sowas? Junge, wir sind im Iiiiinteeeerneeet!


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

<- Sammler

bestelle es mir lieber und habs dann fein im schrank stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mangas die gut sind haben es verdient auch gefördert zu werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> <- Sammler
> 
> bestelle es mir lieber und habs dann fein im schrank stehen
> 
> ...


Ja, klar! Aber bevor ich was für in den Schrank kaufe,
will erst mal wissen was ich kaufen und ob es das wert ist
in meinem Schrank zu stehen!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*schnell neuen Desktop post*

Will keinen Bann.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

hmm ja dann wird halt einfach erstmal 1 band bestellt wenns gut is dann hop hop mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Kein Kommentar zu meinem Hintergrund?

/push


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

hmm nunja sieht eig ganz nett aus wenn auch etwas merkwürdig

edit hier neue version von meinem desktop frisch aufgeräumt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/7844/desktopez7.jpg


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *schnell neuen Desktop post*
> 
> Will keinen Bann.^^
> 
> ...



find den mit der schrift auf dem rücken von dem mädel immer noch am besten


S.E.Lain schrieb:


> hmm nunja sieht eig ganz nett aus wenn auch etwas merkwürdig
> 
> edit hier neue version von meinem desktop frisch aufgeräumt
> 
> ...


steh net so auf anime girls


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

hmm naja jedem das seine hab auch noch andere sachen aber naja ändere das eig nich so oft ^^

kannst ja mal deinen desktop linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=399049


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

sry hab die seiten davor net so durchgeguckt 19 warn mir dann doch zu viel ^^

*com zum desktop: hmm naja da fällt mir nix zu ein xD


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Find das mac teil da unten nicht sooo toll naja ^^ und vista find ich auch plöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vista ist gar kein bisschen "plöd". Langsam geht mir diese vorurteilsbeladene Anti-Vista-Stimmung ziemlich auf den Keks. Welche Gründe hast du denn die Vista als blöd oder schlecht klassifizieren? Hast du's überhaupt schon selbst benutzt? :>

Ansonsten dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

so das is meiner!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich wechsel öfter meinen Desktophintergrund als meine Kleidung.^^

(2x pro Tag ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Villanos ist cool.

My new one: (ist doch so richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (14. März 2008)

Wieder ein neuer Hintergrund:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> hmm nunja sieht eig ganz nett aus wenn auch etwas merkwürdig
> 
> edit hier neue version von meinem desktop frisch aufgeräumt
> 
> ...


Die Brüste sind unterschiedlich groß Oo


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Wie ich mal wieder übergangen werde...^^

Swenys ist wohl ganz nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie ich mal wieder übergangen werde...^^


deiner is auch nice!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> so das is meiner!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yeehah anti-flag rocken!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jazz.mazz (14. März 2008)

hier mal mein desktop aus dem büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jazz.mazz (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Des is aber schön!
War mal ein Tattoo Gedanke von mir... aber dann hätt ich lieber den Violinschlüssel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

hier mal meiner mit dem neu gedownloadeten objectdock,das mir doch gefält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2008)

Die Bilder funktionieren net chopi^^ da steht zwar IPB Bild, aber es liegt kein Link dahinter.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

nu geht´s,imagehack dauert zwar länger,aber wnigstens geht´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (14. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Die Brüste sind unterschiedlich groß Oo



Mann muss ja nicht immer auf die titten schaun xD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Mann muss ja nicht immer auf die titten schaun xD


Da muss ich dir recht geben! Es gibt schließlich noch 2 andere Aussichtspunkte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (14. März 2008)

Tada, mein Desk, immer schön aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Mann muss ja nicht immer auf die titten schaun xD


Mach ich ja nicht - ich hab immerhin selbst welche, die seh ich oft genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@chopi: sehr, sehr schöner Hintergrund. Sowas wollt ich auch mal fotografieren, aber mir fehlt die Geduld dafür. Außerdem ist mein Stativ auf geheimnisvolle Weise verschwunden Oo


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

jazz.mazz schrieb:


> Des is aber schön!
> War mal ein Tattoo Gedanke von mir... aber dann hätt ich lieber den Violinschlüssel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich wenn dann Violaschlüssel.^^ Viola > all

Guter Spruch, Nimmue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner! (Omg ne MacUserin! ;D)
Man sieht auf welches Spiel ich mich dieses Jahr besonders freue.^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Schick.^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> hmm nunja sieht eig ganz nett aus wenn auch etwas merkwürdig
> 
> edit hier neue version von meinem desktop frisch aufgeräumt
> 
> ...



wiso funkt der linkt nicht -.-^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

und schon wieder neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. März 2008)

Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

sehr geiles bild,aber hast du echt nichts aufm desktop?


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

respekt an den der das hintergrundbild gemalt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei deviantart gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. März 2008)

Ne hab nur mein Papierkorb aufm Desktop, meine Spiele start ich alle über Steam und die andern Programme start ich mit den "G-Tasten" von meiner G15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein Desktop ist aber auch extrem geil


----------



## K0l0ss (15. März 2008)

chopi, der sieht mal hammer aus.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

hab leider aber nicht ich gemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was man aber alles so auf deviantart findet,wie gesagt grosses gz an den zeichner^^


----------



## K0l0ss (15. März 2008)

deviantart? Oder wie heißt die Seite?


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## K0l0ss (15. März 2008)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

na das ist doch np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

chopi hört eminem! flame on!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee aber sehr geiler desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

eminem ist doch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich höre nichts deutsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solage das so ist ises doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> chopi hört eminem! flame on!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein Lieblingstroll ist wieder da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Neuer Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Meine kommen ausschließlich von deviantart.^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Wie oft wechselst du deinen hintergrund .. Oo .. 1mal am tag?


----------



## nalcarya (15. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> http://www.deviantart.com/


Die erste Anlaufstelle für irgendwelche grafischen/künstlerischen Sachen. Immer.

Da gibt's so viele verschiedene Kategorien mit wirklich hochqualitativen Sachen. Einfach top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch die ganzen Symbole für mei ObjectDock von da.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Schon wieder geändert...ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden <_>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Anime ist wirklich GENIAL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phytos (15. März 2008)

Ich ändere mein Hintergrundbild auch ziemlich oft. Ich muss nach einiger Zeit einfach mal wieder was anderes sehen. So sieht mein Dsktop momentan aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ich wechsle auch stänig momentan bleach^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Neuer, mal ohne Titten...


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Wieder neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Habs ein bisschen zensiert, nicht dass sich Kirchen-Fanboys noch beschweren...
Desktop


----------



## Rifaen (16. März 2008)

Oha.^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Wieder neu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Find deine immer so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich liebe dieses Zeichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

lurock dein desktop ist ja mal etwas gewagter^^ aber schon...nice o.0


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock dein desktop ist ja mal etwas gewagter^^ aber schon...nice o.0


Ich hab doch extra das "Fuck" zensiert!


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab doch extra das "Fuck" zensiert!


*ROFL*

btw komm ins irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Find deine immer so lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag einfach lustiges Zeug! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. März 2008)

@ Sweny : Kannste den Bleach hintergrund mal so als Bild posten oder mir schicken ?  wäre wirklich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> @ Sweny : Kannste den Bleach hintergrund mal so als Bild posten oder mir schicken ?  wäre wirklich nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier freie auswahl: http://www.anisearch.de/?page=wallpapers&a...ite=6#wallpaper


----------



## Bankchar (16. März 2008)

Danköö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2008)

Dies ist im mom meiner^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schaun wer diese Band erkennt


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mal schaun wer diese Band erkennt


Pink Floyd.
Ist ja wohl einfach ;>


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Pink Floyd.
> Ist ja wohl einfach ;>




Eigentlich ja aber net jeder (schämt euch ) kennt diese einfach nur grandiose Band^^


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja aber net jeder (schämt euch ) kennt diese einfach nur grandiose Band^^


Ich würde mal behaupten die meisten hier sind einfach zu jung dafür. Okay, ich eigentlich auch, aber ich beschäftige mich eben auch gerne mal mit der Musik die meine Eltern noch so auf Schallplatte haben (da ist genug grässlicher Kram dabei^^) und so bin ich irgendwann auch zu Pink Floyd gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und um beim Thema zu bleiben hier ein Screenshot vom PC meines Freundes, an dem ich im Moment sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2008)

cool wassn des .. um erklärung bittet^^


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

wie soll man denn da icon´s finden? oO


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> cool wassn des .. um erklärung bittet^^



Karte von Warhammer 40.000. Hättest du auch selber googeln können.


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie soll man denn da icon´s finden? oO


Es sind doch nur am unteren Rand Icons, mehr wird vermutlich in absehbarer Zeit auch nciht hinzukommen, selbst wenn, der untere Rand ist ja noch breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jau, incomtemtio hat Recht. Er is ein sehr eingefleischter Warhammer-Fan (also mein Freund) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Jau, incomtemtio hat Recht. Er is ein sehr eingefleischter Warhammer-Fan (also mein Freund)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dein Freund und Warhammer-Fan?


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Du hast recht
(ihr freund) ist wh fan ..

btw  find die map geil nur schade das sie nicht ganz vollständig ist (seite fehlt bisle -.-)


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dies ist im mom meiner^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's just another brick in the wall .. dass das pink floid ist weis man doch ..

mussten/durften den film kuken .. lieder find ich teilweise gut aber der film war nunja .. bescheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dies ist im mom meiner^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo so you think you can teeeeell heaven from hell  *sing*
DAS lerne ich grade auf der Gitarre (mein Freund ist so gnädig)
Pink Floyd ist eine der tollsten Bands der Welt! 
Kaum eine erlebt, die so viel Emotionen transportiert mit Ihrer Musik. (man kann ganz toll dazu knutschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: "Sehr schöner Desktophintergrund!"


----------



## Sweny (17. März 2008)

Wieder neu: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2008)

herrgott, warum nehmt ihr alle imageshack zum hosten? versuchst doch mal mit abload.de, das ist net so überlastet und geht mal um einiges schneller als der verdammte ammy-shit.


----------



## nalcarya (17. März 2008)

photobucket ftw ^^


----------



## Sweny (17. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> photobucket ftw ^^


So?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. März 2008)

Deutlich schnellere Ladezeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings vermisse ich bei photobucket so ne eingebaute Thumbnail Funktion.. naja ich mach mir die Thumbs halt selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist das für'n Viech?


----------



## Darko~ (17. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> it's just another brick in the wall .. dass das pink floid ist weis man doch ..
> 
> mussten/durften den film kuken .. lieder find ich teilweise gut aber der film war nunja .. bescheiden
> 
> ...




Hey der Film war / ist einfach nur genial . naja bin halt sehr vor eingenommen da ich Pink Floyd fan bin^^

aber passt schon^^


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muss mal wieder sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Deutlich schnellere Ladezeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deswegen ja auch mein vorschlag mit abload.de -.-


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Jo hier mal meiner..ein wenig Chaotisch aber das passt schon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir plZ das Bild schicken?


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Neu: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

shonen jump ist doch diese zeitschrift mit mangas oder?
na der manga sieht funny aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> deswegen ja auch mein vorschlag mit abload.de -.-


abload kenn ich bisher nicht und ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust jetzt zu wechseln - mein photobucket Album ist nämlich recht riesig und außerdem läuft das schnell und stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shonen Jump ist eins der größten Manga-Magazine Japans (wenn nciht sogar das größte, aber keine Ahnung^^), wird aber mittlerweile wohl auch in den USA veröffentlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Kannst du mir plZ das Bild schicken?


http://www.riseagainst.com/_assets/shared/..._wallpaper6.jpg
*hust* google *hust*


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> shonen jump ist doch diese zeitschrift mit mangas oder?
> na der manga sieht funny aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schaue mir erst die Anime Serie an mit Eng Sub
Ist wirklich genial gemacht! <3

Ahja neuer Hintergrund (mal wieder):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist von Zero no Tsukaima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

SO jetzt aber richtiger! (wieder geändert hab)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2008)

Sweny ich weiß ja das du deine Desktop Screenies magst, aber ist es nicht auch für dich möglich die bei einem Imagehoster in ein Thumbnail Format zu pressen?

Übergroße Bilder welche die Forenbreite sprengen sind etwas störend.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

So fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miricle78 (18. März 2008)

So nun is hierauch mal meiner ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Oh ja, Asuka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JUHU fünfhundertster Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

immer diese frauen als hintergrund -.- schlimm 

wobei die bei mir weniger anhat (hihi)
btw gz an 500er post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Asuka ist einfach zu geil. Wuhu die frau hätte ich gerne in echt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, hehe bei dir werdens ja bald 3'000.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Asuka ist einfach zu geil. Wuhu die frau hätte ich gerne in echt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte immer nami von one piece  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Einer der Wichtigsten Gründe wiso ich es geschaut hab)

3k is ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine crits sind ja höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Oh ja, Nami und Robin deren Titten von Staffel zu Staffel grösser werden und immer freizügiger gekleidet sind. Die neue find Staffel die jetzt leuft find ich einfach genial. Bin mal gespannt was Ruffy so neues gelernt hat, weil das Opening ja schon einiges zeigt.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh ja, Nami und Robin deren Titten von Staffel zu Staffel grösser werden und immer freizügiger gekleidet sind. Die neue find Staffel die jetzt leuft find ich einfach genial. Bin mal gespannt was Ruffy so neues gelernt hat, weil das Opening ja schon einiges zeigt.



Wann kommt die? -.-

Naja nami war auch schon in der ersten staffel geil .. robin najo 
btw <3 den kampf da in der wüste in der sie die hälfte verliert .. 

hmm ich such mal wieder geiles onepiece hintergrund bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

new hintergrundbild need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

kommt irgend wann am Nachmittag so um 16 Uhr auf RTL2

sie stürmen gerade das Marine Gerichtsgebäude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   also Ruffy ist einfach losgedrescht und schon viel weiter als die anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> kommt irgend wann am Nachmittag so um 16 Uhr auf RTL2
> 
> sie stürmen gerade das Marine Gerichtsgebäude
> 
> ...



wie soll ich um 16.00 zuhause sein WTF ?!?
da bin ich nochnichtma fertig mit arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss ich halt hd recorder laufen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ruffy imemr vorausmuss war klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zorro sollte eigentlich auch irgendwie sonst wo sein (wie immer halt) und der koch (senji sanji oder so) baggert wieder die frauen an ..

*bild such*


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Hehe  ich hab 2 HD Recorder,  einer der mir gehört und einer von Cablecom.

Zorro hat sich nur noch nicht verlaufen weil alle zusammen sind. Aber er bekam ganz klar die Anweisung, dass er nicht vorne laufen dürfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

hehe

so hab neues bild  .. das wird zuhause mein hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild wegnehm so dass man selber klicken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DO NOT PUSH THE BUTTON if u are to jung to open 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
http://img.animemanga.de/wallpaper/106889/big/269763.jpg


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

WUHU

GEIL  

*lechz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Hab mal link draus gemacht da ein bild vlt gegen die richtiglinien verstössen kann und ein zu kleiner bilder mit sexistischem inhalt findet xD


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

So schon wieder neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

LOL  genial

aber sag mal hat dein Bildschirm nur ne Auflösung von 800x600  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> LOL  genial
> 
> aber sag mal hat dein Bildschirm nur ne Auflösung von 800x600
> 
> ...



Nö, 1024x768 oder so...auf jedenfall nicht so klein


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Aber alle deine bilder haben die auflösung ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du die dann immer in der mitte oder gestreckt(schaut ja grässlich aus)


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Aber alle deine bilder haben die auflösung ca
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die haben diese Auflösung weil ich das auf http://img1.imageshack.us/ so eingestellt habe

So ist es normal groß
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...Unbenannt-4.jpg


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

hab endlich n neuen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

immer schön zensieren jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab endlich n neuen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist da zensiert?Ich wills wissen!Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

ich hab da einfach nur n paar namen zensiert und n prog, das eigtl nich soo schlimm is woraus mir aber vllt n strick gedreht werden könnte. zufrieden?


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

Ich will namen schick mir ne pm pls^^


----------



## Noxiel (20. März 2008)

So frisch zu Ostern mal etwas völlig anzügliches. Ein nettes Lächeln und der Blick nach vorne gerichtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

Hmm nicht schelcht, der Ansatz der Titten lässt auf was grosses erahnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

OmG wieder neu, ich halte es einfach nicht aus mit ein und dem selben Bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

@sweny

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Wallpaper4U_13014242.html

viel spass damit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Toller Blickwinkel, schöne Kurven(nicht zu verwechseln mit den Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig, motiviert, einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Dankeschön Kindgenius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Und du kapierst auch , wie das Teil funzt?

Ich hab übrigens ziemlich lange dafür gebraucht mit den vielen Optionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du Fragen schreib einfach rein, ich denke die anderen werden es schon verstehen.


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Also, verstehen tu ich es noch nicht aber was ich drüber gelesen habe gefällt mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für das Angebot, ich frage dich dann! Aber erst nach dem WE, fahre heute nämlich weg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Hier mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Selbst gemacht)


----------



## nalcarya (24. März 2008)

Da hat wohl einer ein Matrix-Tutorial ausprobiert *fg* macht sich schon schick als Hintergrund, wär mir auf Dauer allerdings zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Matrix tutorial????


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Denke mal das PS-Tutorial. Hat ne Freundin gestern auch versucht.


----------



## nalcarya (24. März 2008)

Diesen Effekt nennt man doch im Allgemeinen "Matrix-Effekt" weil's halt aussieht wie die laufenden Matrixzeichen (http://www.nerdland.de/img_bg/images/matrix.JPG).
Deswegen nennt sich das Tutorial für den entsprechenden Effekt (Beispiel: http://www.psdtuts.de/tutorials/Matrix%20T...ekt/matrix.jpg) meist "Matrix-Tutorial". Meistens halt für Photoshop, gibt's aber sicher auch für andere gängige Bildbearbeitungsprogramme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Ahso, naja ich hatte langeweile und einfach mal rungeklickt ^^ purer zufall


----------



## Nevad (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder geändert.

Daft Punk, je t'aime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Joah schön, aber nicht mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

HrHr wieder neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3
http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...Unbenannt-7.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

ha sweny schaut auch auf die halb nakten girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ein grund wiso firefox gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder besser gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: von wo is das bild?


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Lol, hat die 2m langes, rotes Schamhaar, oder was soll das sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, hat die 2m langes, rotes Schamhaar, oder was soll das sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein schwanz .. is so ein halb fuchs halb anime girl -.-


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

AH, hab nun auch einen neuen Desktophintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> AH, hab nun auch einen neuen Desktophintergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




```
[url=http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1378/48qndjjq_jpg.htm] <img src="http://s6.directupload.net/images/080325/temp/48qndjjq.jpg" border="0" alt="IPB Bild" />[/url
```

dein code 

den den du brauchst

```
[img]http://s6.directupload.net/images/080325/temp/48qndjjq.jpg[/img]
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder .. mit verlinkung

```
[url=http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1378/48qndjjq_jpg.htm][img]http://s6.directupload.net/images/080325/temp/48qndjjq.jpg[/img][/url]
```
was das ergibt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur so ... ^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

UPS ^^ sorry, habe nebenbei mit jemand telefoniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ha sweny schaut auch auf die halb nakten girls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm...von wo...hm...keine Ahnung, suche mal einfach in Google Bilder nach "firefox" oder "firefox girl" oder so...


Ahja Lurock ist BLIND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg das man nicht erkennt das es der Schwanz von dem Foxgirl sein soll...tztztz...traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Öhm...von wo...hm...keine Ahnung, suche mal einfach in Google Bilder nach "firefox" oder "firefox girl" oder so...
> Ahja Lurock ist BLIND
> 
> 
> ...



ach der lurock mag lange haare  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach der lurock mag lange haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf weibl. Köpfen, ja.


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...Unbenannt-8.jpg


----------



## Sweny (26. März 2008)

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...Unbenannt-9.jpg
Der Anime ist SUPER MEGA GENIAL! <3
und der manga erst :-*


----------



## Creenshaw (26. März 2008)

So hier dann mal mein Desktop...Bitte keine Flames darüber wie unaufgeräumt er ist..bin schon lange net mehr dazu gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/8595/desktopnq8.jpg


----------



## LónêWòlf (26. März 2008)

Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (26. März 2008)

Hab auch mal wieder ein neuen Background^^

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/626/desktop23vk2.jpg


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Sieht gut aus, Bankchar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' auch wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ooh, The Used!

*kreisch* *in Ohnmacht fall*


----------



## Sweny (26. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will auch so einen :O wo her haste denn?


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Das würd' mich auch mal interessieren... Wobei mir mein aktueller doch schon gut gefällt: x]


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Gestört? Wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Ich? Ich doch nicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

http://www.theused.net/sites/theused/files.../Wallpaper1.jpg

am ende einfach mal die zahl austauschen. gibts ne ganze menge geile wallpaper von the used


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Gut zu wissen. <3


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Die Hexe aus Tsubasa - Reservoir Chronicle und...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die Hexe aus Tsubasa - Reservoir Chronicle und...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


???


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Dein Desktopbild ist aus nem Anime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dein Desktopbild ist aus nem Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meistens, dieser ist aus "xxxHolic"
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=38


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Wieder neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

wie oft wechselst du das -.- ^^

ich jede 2 wochen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja schaut cool aus


----------



## Qonix (28. März 2008)

genau xxxHolic

mir ist der Name nicht mehr in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

*G*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (28. März 2008)

So jetzt hab ich wieder "Windoof Fisten" drauf und somit n neuen Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

habe auch einen neuen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. März 2008)

Hab das Prinzip des alten anders verarbeitet, weil wo Disturbed steht darf das Grinsen nicht fehlen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (29. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pon FTW !


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

*neuen Desktop hat*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *neuen Desktop hat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me² find einen aber kuhler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Ich find', die sind hässlich. x]


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich find', die sind hässlich. x]


das steht hier nich zur debatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

Ich habe mal wieder einen neuen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (29. März 2008)

Ich hab auch nen neuen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

und ein neuer. der von gestern hat nich lange gehalten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuma86 (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

Auch mal wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@riesentrolli: mwaaah, den ZSK Sänger hab ich schonmal nackisch gesehen... das ruft Erinnerungen wach. Omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. mein beileid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder was neues:
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...ewide_thumb.jpg http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...ide02_thumb.jpg
> 
> ...


looool
gief link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich stell mir das lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

Nix Link, das war live auf nem Konzert - der hat sich mittendrin einfach ausgezogen und is in den Pogo gehüpft. War im Juli 2004 glaub ich ;>


----------



## riesentrolli (31. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nix Link, das war live auf nem Konzert - der hat sich mittendrin einfach ausgezogen und is in den Pogo gehüpft. War im Juli 2004 glaub ich ;>


k thx für die info. muss sofort nach bildmaterial suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich hab n quiz gefunden, mit nem nacktbild von ihm als belohnung xD http://punkrockmaerchen.de/


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw das is bora bora :>

/edit: und ja ,ich hör so ziemlich alles


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2008)

ach mist nur 8 richtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ist aber ne böse bonusseite...trägt der 2 paar socken...*schnell wegklick*


----------



## TaZz (31. März 2008)

Hey nalcarya! Ich find dein Desktop echt Top! Vielleicht könnste mir mal ein paar Tipps geben?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an euch alle das ihr meinen Thread so ausgiebig nutzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Hey nalcarya! Ich find dein Desktop echt Top! Vielleicht könnste mir mal ein paar Tipps geben?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohhhhh,dieses eigenlob stinkt ja zum himmel^^ könntest btw in dem ersten post dein *imagehack* in *abload.de* abändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> könntest btw in dem ersten post dein *imagehack* in *abload.de* abändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum sollte er? Außerdem ist imageshack.us sowieso die beste Seite!


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

imagehack braucht 10xlänger um das pic zu laden...


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *imagehack* braucht 10xlänger um das pic zu laden...


Ich rede nicht von imagehack.com sondern von imageshack.us! Lesen ftw!


----------



## TaZz (31. März 2008)

Nein ich werde es nicht ersetzen, aber noch hinzufügen. Ich mache es morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, TaZz!


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

Dann füg bitte auch gleich photobucket.com noch hinzu. Abload kenn ich nciht, aber photobucket ist meiner Erfahrung wirklich durchweg schneller als imageshack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipps, hm, was für Tisps? Also die Leiste unten ist halt ObjectDock mit nem WoW-Skin, Betriebssystem ist Vista und das Wallpaper hab ich von deviantart.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Rest ist nur Anordnungssache. 

Ach ja und danke ^^


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

wo wir grad dabei sind,ich hätte mal 2 fragen zum objectdock
1)kann man den auch an eine ecke vom desktop schieben? also das er auch nicht gerade ist,sondern nen geraden winkel beinhaltet

2)haste den link zu dem wow-skin?


----------



## K0l0ss (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal nen Skin geladen und nen recht schönen Hintergrund gefunden.


----------



## nalcarya (31. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wo wir grad dabei sind,ich hätte mal 2 fragen zum objectdock
> 1)kann man den auch an eine ecke vom desktop schieben? also das er auch nicht gerade ist,sondern nen geraden winkel beinhaltet
> 
> 2)haste den link zu dem wow-skin?


1.) Die kann man verschieben wie man lustig ist. Mann kann sie zB auch (wie beim Mac halt) an den linken oder rechten Bildschirmrand andocken. Aber wie meinst du das mit dem Winkel? Dass es im rechten Winkel an einer Ecke im Desktop liegt oder wie?
Ginge theoretisch wenn man 2 von den leisten einrichtet aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.

2.) http://wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=14028&libid=29




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

ich will es halt so haben (weis desktop | schwarz objeckt dock)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist aber nicht zwingend,da es mit dem wowskin sowieso lächerlich aussehn würde :> (thx)


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

hier mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hier mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..^^ das ist a) bleech oder b) naruto .. welches weis ich nimmer xD (ich kuk nur die spannenden bilder an *g*)


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

b)  Sakura und die Andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (1. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe nun die Links die mir chopi und nalcarya vorgeschlagen haben noch dem ersten Post beigefügt.

@nalcarya: Alles klar werde das Programm mal ausprobieren und gucken ob es mir zusagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer, TaZz!


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> b)  Sakura und die Andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah genau die machen so tolle ehm .. turnübungen wo man so ehm .. wenig siet genau xD

<-- Official fan of (h)aruto .. (der teil ab 18 ^^)


----------



## chopi (4. April 2008)

ok,hier nun fast fertig,finde ihn nun aber fast schon zu leer :/
habe noch ein problem,ich suche eine uhr (digital),die man frei auf den desktop legen kann (immer oben bleiben und transparenz sind wichtig)
sie soll aber ohne widgets bzw. der windowssidebar funktionieren :>

winamp wird mit shortcuts gesteuert und taskleiste ist dauerhaft ausgeblendet
und hier mein desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nach langem hinundher getausche vom hintergrund nu wieder der alte^^)


----------



## Betrunkener (4. April 2008)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Ich mach euch mal ein von mein PC in der Firma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woher ist denn der geile skin? xD neeed


----------



## 4Key (5. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok,hier nun fast fertig,finde ihn nun aber fast schon zu leer :/
> habe noch ein problem,ich suche eine uhr (digital),die man frei auf den desktop legen kann (immer oben bleiben und transparenz sind wichtig)
> sie soll aber ohne widgets bzw. der windowssidebar funktionieren :>
> 
> ...


vista, sieht aber wie mac aus, dank der leiste daunten?
wo gibts die?^^


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

Als ich das Bild zuerstmal sah,lag ich aufm Boden vor lachen,dass musste mein neuer Hintergrund werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. April 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> vista, sieht aber wie mac aus, dank der leiste daunten?
> wo gibts die?^^


ähm also es ist vista,nur ich habe die taskleiste vollkommen ausgeblendet und das teil da ist "objektdock" mit dem wowskin (hier im thread)


----------



## Clamev (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein neuer Desktop is von deviant


----------



## nalcarya (5. April 2008)

ObjectDock rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.stardock.com/products/ObjectDock/

Und den Link zum WoW-Skin hab ich ja weiter oben schonmal gepostet. Ich hab nun auch die Sidebar deaktiviert, irgendwie benutz ich das Zeug ja doch nie :>
Nur die Anzeige der Systemauslastung fehlt mir ein bisschen.


----------



## maggus (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht so komfortabel wie Terminal-Emulatoren unter Linux, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mag keine desktop icons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (5. April 2008)

Meiner:
http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...nbenannt-11.jpg


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2008)

Sooo und nu auch mal mein Werk *pöser Vista user is*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ hi markus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (steht zumindest im cmd)

ich hab immer noch das fory of the sunwell .. gefällt mir irgendwie auch wenn ich es nur beim aufstarten seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (6. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^ hi markus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du mieser Hacker! Dabei hatte ich mir doch einen Usernamen zugelegt, bei dem man garantiert nicht erkennen kann, wie ich heiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sooo und nu auch mal mein Werk *pöser Vista user is*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errinert mich an diese seniorenhandys mit 3mal größeren tasten xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2008)

Ist die "Mittelgroß" Einstellung bei Vista und ich laufe im moment eh, dank meines etwas älteren tfts, auf 1024x768 daher ist das alles arg groß ^^"


----------



## maggus (6. April 2008)

Hat auch seine Vorteile. Man trifft alle Icons recht fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (6. April 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OO ich will die taskleiste ! wie haste die gemacht?


----------



## maggus (6. April 2008)

Dürfte unter Windoof schwer zu machen sein..

Welche Desktopumgebung verwendes du denn, Mccord?


----------



## mccord (6. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Dürfte unter Windoof schwer zu machen sein..
> 
> Welche Desktopumgebung verwendes du denn, Mccord?


fluxbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für windows gibt's wohl blackbox als alternative shell, aber keine ahnung wie stabil das ist. test auf eigene gefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (6. April 2008)

und wieder neu^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...nbenannt-12.jpg


----------



## TaZz (6. April 2008)

Hast du keine Taskleiste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

TaZz schrieb:


> Hast du keine Taskleiste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm ... die kann man ausblenden ...


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. April 2008)

Wie stellt man seinen Desktop nochmal rein? (Sorry)


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Wie stellt man seinen Desktop nochmal rein? (Sorry)


Bei nem Uploader (z.B.: imageshack.us ) hochladen und die Adresse folgendermaßen einfügen:

```
[img]Adresse[/img]
```
Am besten verkleinerst du das Bild vorher noch.

Oder du kopierst den Link mit Bildvorschau von dem Uploader, das ist einfacher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei nem Uploader (z.B.: imageshack.us ) hochladen und die Adresse folgendermaßen einfügen:
> 
> ```
> [img]Adresse[/img]
> ...



Naja, aber wie krieg ich den Hintergrund in ein Bild? (Sorry, wenn ich hier was nicht verstehe.^^

Das mit uploader und co kenn ich schon, aber... wie krieg ich den Desktop wie z.b die Fahne in meiner Sig so her, dass ich ihn Uploaden kann?


----------



## Noxiel (9. April 2008)

@Schurkissimo
Du wirst aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einen Button "Druck S-Abf" auf deiner Tastatur haben. Direkt neben der F12-Taste. Damit kopierst den aktuellen Bildschirmauschnitt in die Zwischenablage und kannst ihn dann in jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mittels "Strg" + "V" einfügen.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. April 2008)

Probier ich.. Danke

Edit: Hmm... wo sollte es das speichern?
Bei mir steht nur "Druck"... liegt es an meiner G15?
Funzen tut jedenfalls nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

bist du so doof oder ... syr^^

also auf dem desktop z.b. 
oder in einem ordner abspeichern

danach auf imghack oder so gehen 
dort auf browse .. bild such ..
upload

link post


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Probier ich.. Danke
> 
> Edit: Hmm... wo sollte es das speichern?
> Bei mir steht nur "Druck"... liegt es an meiner G15?
> ...



ja druck -> paint aufmachen
ctrl + v
speichern unter ..


----------



## Redis (9. April 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Probier ich.. Danke
> 
> Edit: Hmm... wo sollte es das speichern?
> Bei mir steht nur "Druck"... liegt es an meiner G15?
> ...



den witz mit der G15 find ich gut xD rofl.... hat er tatsächlich die beste Tastatur und fragt noch xD
Wie schon gesagt.... 

STRG + C
STRG + V
SPEICHERN UNTER
UND HOCHLADEN


----------



## Minati (9. April 2008)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=desktophsw.bmp

Meine und sehr stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. April 2008)

Update:

Windoof Vista Sidebar rausgeschmissen, dafür Yahoo!Widgets rein - braucht mit dem bisschen was ich ha udn will insgesamt weniger Speicher und sieht dazu noch schicker aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So.. mal schaun
Endlich^^
(Man kanns leider nicht so gut lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## nalcarya (9. April 2008)

haha, toller Comic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. April 2008)

Ist immer schön, wenn dann von nem miesen Schultag heimkommst und dann den Compi startest und den Comic liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

das comic is mal geil^^

hier meiner hab mal das vom Noxiel mit dem desktop ausblenden probiert sieht schick aus^^
aber irgendwie sind meine wowscreens zu klein für meinen desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




find den anderen besser^^

schurke
kuk ich bin dmg erster
tu dmg meter weg oder du wirrst gekickt
.. ok ist weg
was machst du?
kuk bin im aggro meter erster 

nur halt in english 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find den anderen besser^^
> 
> schurke
> kuk ich bin dmg erster
> ...


Also so ähnlich wie der?


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Also so ähnlich wie der?



von den gleichen typen^^ nur vlt 10 seiten weiter


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. April 2008)

Hab ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss mal schaun, ob ich vllt beide zusammentun kann, und dann halt 2 im desktop^^
bzw... der hier?  http://www.darklegacycomics.com/46.jpg

Edit: darklegacycomics.com Hier sind lauter solche comics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Hab ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das meinte ich ..
und die comics kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (9. April 2008)

So hier mal meiner : 

http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopder3rq0.jpg


----------



## Snowrain (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok,hier nun fast fertig,finde ihn nun aber fast schon zu leer :/
> habe noch ein problem,ich suche eine uhr (digital),die man frei auf den desktop legen kann (immer oben bleiben und transparenz sind wichtig)
> sie soll aber ohne widgets bzw. der windowssidebar funktionieren :>
> 
> ...


wo haste den HG gefunden?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Ich hab auch einen Neuen, ist aber nichts besonderes...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

lol, die comics sind ja geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> wo haste den HG gefunden?


einfach dei deviantart "orgrimmar" eingegeben


----------



## Andî39 (9. April 2008)

Habe auch einen neuen Desktop ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, habe es jetzt auf 60% heruntergeschraubt^^


----------



## maggus (10. April 2008)

So, hab noch ein wenig rumgetweaked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

schönes speet painting


----------



## nalcarya (11. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> aber irgendwie sind meine wowscreens zu klein für meinen desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann eigentlich nur daran liegen dass du WoW auf einer kleineren Auflösung spielst als du sie auf dem Desktop benutzt, was natürlich durchaus vorkommen kann.

Wenn du einen genau passenden Screen haben willst würd ich einfach mal nur für ein, zwei Screenshots die Auflösung auf deine Bildschirmauflösung ändern (evtl auch mal alle Einstellungen auf Max setzen, auch wenn's ruckelt^^ der Screenshot soll als Wallpaper ja schick aussehen) und nach dem Screenshot schießen wieder zurücksetzen auf deine Standardeinstellung(en) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Andî39
Jau, wirklich schönes Speedpainting... ich mag dieses leicht skizzenhafte Aussehen sehr gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2008)

Ich könnte meinen desktop posten,tu ich aber nicht,weil ich da drauf bin und ihr euch dann erschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich könnte meinen desktop posten,tu ich aber nicht,weil ich da drauf bin und ihr euch dann erschreckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und meiner ist gegen die itte beachte die Netiquette: <-- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Hentai wa?


----------



## Sweny (12. April 2008)

Meiner: 
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...nbenannt-13.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

rrrrrrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (12. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

Wenn der von sweny geht dann solte meiner auch gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit meint: da lurock meint der verstöst vlt dagegen tu ich den helt weg ^^
wobei ich ja find man siet ned viel ..


----------



## Klunker (13. April 2008)

hehe ich denke mal der verstößt doch dagegen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hehe ich denke mal der verstößt doch dagegen^^


Denke ich auch, siehe Nippel, die wollen hier nicht gesehen werden, glaube ich...


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hehe ich denke mal der verstößt doch dagegen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo wowszene buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!!!!


----------



## Klunker (13. April 2008)

ich bin nicht registriert oder bei der wow szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich besuch die nur weil sie meine a startseite bei firefox ist und b ich mal anch allimania guckne wollte^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. April 2008)

mein Desktop 
so bitte


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> mein Desktop
> so bitte


sieht irgentwie aus wie der zune style,aber da ist das start dingne orange...was ist das für ein style?Will auch!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

ich präsentiere meinen vista skin (in teilen xD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> sieht irgentwie aus wie der zune style,aber da ist das start dingne orange...was ist das für ein style?Will auch!!!


das ist Zune-Usmanistan


----------



## Jácks (14. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> das ist Zune-Usmanistan


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isse mir.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hörst du den für einen Sch***?^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Hier meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. April 2008)

Büssch'n vollgepackt, nech? 
Und Jacks, was mein Webradio dudelt kann ich nicht beinflussen. Für etwaige Beschwerden richte deine Empörung bitte an: 
http://www.radio7.de/contact.php


----------



## chopi (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist das i.ein album von ner band,ist das ne band oder so?


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ist das i.ein album von ner band,ist das ne band oder so?


Öhm nein, den hab ich selbst gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vor 2 Stunden oder so...)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, haste wieder ne Pornoseite offen, oder warum verschwärzt du Firefox?^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na, haste wieder ne Pornoseite offen, oder warum verschwärzt du Firefox?^^


So ähnlich, ist mir aber erst später aufgefallen, deswegen hab ichs einfach verschwärzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na, haste wieder ne Pornoseite offen, oder warum verschwärzt du Firefox?^^


ne,das würde er nicht zensieren

ach selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja die idee ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Und auchnoch irgend sone Sex-Flashgames auf dem Desktop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und auchnoch irgend sone Sex-Flashgames auf dem Desktop.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, es sind zwar Spiele, aber keine Sex-Flashgames!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, es sind zwar Spiele, aber keine Sex-Flashgames!



Jaja, warum sind die Symbole dann verschwärzt?^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaja, warum sind die Symbole dann verschwärzt?^^


Weil es verboten ist, Besitz strafrechtlich verfolgt wird (?!) und die Symbolzeichen....

Edit: Paragraph rauseditiert, muss ja niemand wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit 2: Der Rest auch wegeditiert...


----------



## chopi (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaja, warum sind die Symbole dann verschwärzt?^^


er muste gestern oft reloggen und dann hatte er auf einmal neue spiele


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Aha, Kriegsspiele.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der noxiel darf sowas aber bei mir heist ist gegen netiquette nur weil man den nippel halb siet -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2008)

Von wegen halber Nippel, ich habe das genauestens geprüft und für gut befunden. Da sieht man heutzutage ja schon mehr Nacktheit in der Tagesschau.


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Von wegen halber Nippel, ich habe das genauestens geprüft und für gut befunden. Da sieht man heutzutage ja schon mehr Nacktheit in der Tagesschau.



<3 u  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja egal dein hintergrund gefällt mir auch .. hab nun die andere version davon genommen mit anderem hintergrund (war irgendwo in meinem ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

morgen wenn server down sind such ich ma wieder bisle rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (15. April 2008)

>>klick0rn<<


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (15. April 2008)

-(sry für doppelpost, bin draufgekommen -_-")-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> >>klick0rn<<



Wo ihr immer diese Bilder herbekommt. Gief Links pls!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wo ihr immer diese Bilder herbekommt. Gief Links pls!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sie haben post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (fallst es noch nicht bemerkt hast)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> Sie haben post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Jep, ich bedank mich auch!


----------



## Bzerka (16. April 2008)

ich mach auch mal mit...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. April 2008)

Bzerka schrieb:


> ich mach auch mal mit...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe dieses Bild.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst hab zur Zeit den hier : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Winamp Skin: Aero, wurd heute bei Winamp hochgeladen oder so ich find den Skin echt geil weil er halb transparent ist und sowas von Apple hat ( I <3 Apple Designs! )


- 19" Monitor mit ner 1280x1024 Auflösung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. April 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/oimuixmn/Desktop.jpg
> Winamp Skin: Aero, wurd heute bei Winamp hochgeladen oder so ich find den Skin echt geil weil er halb transparent ist und sowas von Apple hat ( I <3 Apple Designs! )


Ähm, das ist exakt das Aussehen vom Windoof Media Player 11 (siehe hier: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...versewide02.jpg) und Aero ist der Name der Vista Oberfläche :>


----------



## derpainkiller (19. April 2008)

Ist aber Winamp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und den Vistastyle hab ich mit Absicht übernommen nur hab ich Windows XP!


Hab vorhin mal was neues gemacht



 Bild


----------



## nalcarya (19. April 2008)

Du hast aber davon geschwärmt, dass es so nach Apple aussähe, da wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen dass es sich nicht um ein Apple, sondern um ein Microsoft Design handelt ;>


----------



## 4Key (19. April 2008)

auchmal nen neuer desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. April 2008)

Hier mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lemminge ftw!


----------



## Jácks (20. April 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> Sie haben post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (20. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


me2


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> me2


²


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

ich nich


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Ihr Spam00rs!! PM reicht doch -.-'

1280x800 ftw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Ihr Spam00rs!! PM reicht doch -.-'
> 1280x800 ftw!



wieso haste 2mal wow aufm desktop?


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso haste 2mal wow aufm desktop?



Doubleboxing


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

achso


----------



## Sweny (20. April 2008)

Meins ganz neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Meins ganz neu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist nicht deathnote,oder?
//editk,nach genauem hinsehn ist es ganz bestimmt nicht deathnote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (20. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das ist nicht deathnote,oder?
> //editk,nach genauem hinsehn ist es ganz bestimmt nicht deathnote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö das ist das hier:
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=3253


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

hier ist mal mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (20. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hier ist mal mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


woher?


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (20. April 2008)

*Auch mal wieder ihr Desktop zeigt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das voll süß x3 Wurde extra für mich gezeichnet.

Gruß,
Dirrty a.k.a Anubris, Der Mithrilorden


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> woher?


deviant,wenn du es haben willst der link führt zu abload 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (21. April 2008)

WoW o_o  

wusste garnich das meine Werke so gut bei anderen ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier -  Viel spaß mit ^^  


http://motoko91.mo.funpic.de/Bilder/schrot...d11_wp_beta.jpg


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> WoW o_o
> 
> wusste garnich das meine Werke so gut bei anderen ankommen
> 
> ...


selbst gemacht?  dann echt WOW   nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. April 2008)

Ich bin so unstet....nie kann ich ein Bild mal länger auf dem Desktop lassen. Schlimm!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin so unstet....nie kann ich ein Bild mal länger auf dem Desktop lassen. Schlimm!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das bild hab ich als HG auf meiner PSP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (21. April 2008)

So auch mal ein neuer ^^


http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/3964/desktopeaa1.jpg


----------



## Ollav (21. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin so unstet....nie kann ich ein Bild mal länger auf dem Desktop lassen. Schlimm!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woa! Nice!
Noxiel kannst du mir mal bitte den Link zum original schicken bitte?
<3 One Piece  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DING DING  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin so unstet....nie kann ich ein Bild mal länger auf dem Desktop lassen. Schlimm!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noxiel gefällt mir mehr und mehr ..

vote nix 4 mod .. ah mist isser schon ..

one piece 4tw .. hatte das bild auch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich soeben durch 65 Seiten Wallpaper auf deviantart gebuddelt und meinen Wallpaper-Sammelordner dabei um einige MB vergrößert... da musste ich eins von den vielen natürlich auch gleich einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (22. April 2008)

hab auch mal wieder ein neues wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (22. April 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> woa! Nice!
> Noxiel kannst du mir mal bitte den Link zum original schicken bitte?
> <3 One Piece
> 
> ...


mir bitte auch!!! *-*


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich es gerade ma poste, war ich nämlich auch scharf drauf^^

Oh geht so nicht. Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.anisearch.de/?page=wallpapers&a...3333&site=4


----------



## Sweny (22. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich es gerade ma poste, war ich nämlich auch scharf drauf^^
> 
> Oh geht so nicht. Moment
> 
> ...


oh geil danke!


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Soo. Habe nochmal ein wenig umgemodelt..irgendwann wirds auch langweilig..^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

hab mal wieder n neuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab mal wieder n neuen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das bild gefällt mir,aber nicht als HG. auf solchen bildern findet man die icons nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl,bei dir...


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das bild gefällt mir,aber nicht als HG. auf solchen bildern findet man die icons nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dafür hab ich objectdock


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dafür hab ich objectdock


und wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

da stell ich auch mal meinen hoch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei der taskleiste. mouseover 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


CharlySteven schrieb:


> da stell ich auch mal meinen hoch....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*hust* wo? hier? bei uns? *hust*


----------



## CharlySteven (26. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *hust* wo? hier? bei uns? *hust*



ja das ist ein sehr utopischer desktop XD


----------



## Dargun (26. April 2008)

na hier mal meiner....mit meiner lieblingswaffe in CSS


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja....ich hab gerne chaos aufem desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> und ja....ich hab gerne chaos aufem desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nicht ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (26. April 2008)

Was ist das für ein seltsames ICQ Fenster Oo?


----------



## Nevad (26. April 2008)

Das scheint nicht ICQ sondern "Taysal" zu sein.


----------



## Sweny (26. April 2008)

Neu <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Das scheint nicht ICQ sondern "Taysal" zu sein.


taysal schein mir eher ein user zu sein.

@ nalcarya: bleibt das fenster immer so transparent?? ich würd mich ja schwer tun da was zu erkennen


----------



## nalcarya (26. April 2008)

Blubb. Das ist nicht ICQ, das ist Pidgin (und Taysal ein User^^), damit kann man so ziemlich alle verbreiteten Messenger-Dienste nutzen, inklusive ICQ und MSN. Und zwar vollkommen ohne Werbung, nervige Töne und/oder Smileys.

Transparent ist das Fenster nur, solange es nicht ausgewählt ist - das kann man aber einstellen wie man will, auch ganz ohne Transparenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Blubb. Das ist nicht ICQ, das ist Pidgin (und Taysal ein User^^), damit kann man so ziemlich alle verbreiteten Messenger-Dienste nutzen, inklusive ICQ und MSN. Und zwar vollkommen ohne Werbung, nervige Töne und/oder Smileys.
> 
> Transparent ist das Fenster nur, solange es nicht ausgewählt ist - das kann man aber einstellen wie man will, auch ganz ohne Transparenz
> 
> ...


ich find ja die icq smilies haben was. dieser rofl smilie is einfach nur godlike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. April 2008)

Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. April 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Neu:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Wallpaper find ich schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. April 2008)

Wieder was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner :> sehr sauber oder ? =D


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (1. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sehr vollgestellt^^

ach ja im hintergrund, das bin ich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

1. das nächste mal als thumbnail, link oder sonstwas plx
2. icq ohne werbeblocker??? ein graus!!


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 2. icq ohne werbeblocker??? ein graus!!


wohl war^^


----------



## chopi (1. Mai 2008)

so ich hab auch mal nen neuen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so ich hab auch mal nen neuen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie süüüß


----------



## chopi (1. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie süüüß


xD,aber ich glaube der wird nicht lange halten...naja,mal sehn^^


----------



## Nevad (1. Mai 2008)

Da hab ich gleich mal die neuen Wallpaper ausgenutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mein neuer:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




passt irgendwie zu dir


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> passt irgendwie zu dir


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: War das jetzt ein Kompliment? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wirst du nie erfahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das wirst du nie erfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh nein! Ich werde unwissend sterben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (2. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh nein! Ich werde unwissend sterben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das sowieso


----------



## nalcarya (3. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mein neuer:
> http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/9020/ca...08194221im2.jpg


Irgendwie erinnert dieser Odin stark an Gandalf aus dem Herr der Ringe Film, also ich würd mir Odin irgendwie "männlicher" im Sinne von stärker vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert dieser Odin stark an Gandalf aus dem Herr der Ringe Film, also ich würd mir Odin irgendwie "männlicher" im Sinne von stärker vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier, extra für dich einen alten muskulösen Mann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist dir dieser Odin stark genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. Mai 2008)

Jau, der entspricht shcon eher meiner Vorstellung xD


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (5. Mai 2008)

Hab mir ma n Zweit bildschirm zugelegt :>

>>>klick0rn<<<


----------



## Klunker (5. Mai 2008)

pass auf, dass linke bild verstößt meiner Meinung nach gegen Regeln *g* aber egal, ds gabs in diesem thread schon so oft einer mehr sit da net schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (5. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> pass auf, dass linke bild verstößt meiner Meinung nach gegen Regeln *g* aber egal, ds gabs in diesem thread schon so oft einer mehr sit da net schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh, entschuldigung - soll ich n Balken drüber schmeisen? x]


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Ach was, hatten wir alle auch schon mal und gepostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Ich würds wegmachen, hab wegen diesem Bild schon 20% dazu bekommen....


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage...hab nun auch 2 Monitore. Was ich allerdings noch nicht geblickt habe ist, wie ich auf beiden verschiedene Hintergründe hinbekomme. Wenn ich zur Zeit einen neuen einstelle übernimmt mein 2ter Monitor den auch.


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Ist bei mir auch so, würd mich auch mal intressieren.


----------



## Sweny (5. Mai 2008)

Mein neuer:

Sweeney Todd als Furry <3
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...nbenannt-14.jpg


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (6. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage...hab nun auch 2 Monitore. Was ich allerdings noch nicht geblickt habe ist, wie ich auf beiden verschiedene Hintergründe hinbekomme. Wenn ich zur Zeit einen neuen einstelle übernimmt mein 2ter Monitor den auch.






Qonix schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so, würd mich auch mal intressieren.



Das könnt ihr mit euren Graka Traiber einstellen.
Bei Nvidia zb ist des das nView Control Panel, aber das ist bei jeder Graka anderst.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Mein neua!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. Mai 2008)

kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte den nciht troli letztens erst?


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

maggus hat aufgeräumt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte den nciht troli letztens erst?


Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein neua!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


emos wie wir^^ <3

hab mir dann auch ma n neuen genacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Jaja, die eingefleischten The Used-Fans hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh Ja CHILDREN OF BODOM 4 LIFE


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

Ups, sry, siehe unten.


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

schicksal wer will kann auch noch welche von inflames und rise against haebn boa ich muss mal wieder den pc entmüllen


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

WTF. Wieso postet der jetzt, obwohl ich nicht auf abschicken geklickt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

Hier mal mein neuer bei der Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Wieder ein neuer, gerade frisch gebacken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr mit euren Graka Traiber einstellen.
> Bei Nvidia zb ist des das nView Control Panel, aber das ist bei jeder Graka anderst.



kannst ma sagen wo in etwa das da ist? in der nvidia systemsteuerung? find das ned
hab hmm geforce 8800gtx vlt ist da ja anders oder so kp ^^ aber find den punkt nicht -.- <-- blind irgendwie

edit meint: habs mit googlen gefunden (auf seite 10 ca)
damit ihr euch nicht auch die mühe machen müsst

1. Left click "Nvidia Settings" in the tray icons.
2. Go to "Nview Desktop Manager, arrow over to "Nview Properties"
3. Under "nView Desktop Manager, Click on the "Enable" button.
4. Now click on the "desktops" tab
5. Click on the "Properties" tab
6. Check the "Allow different backgrounds per display" box.
7. Click on one of the two black boxes, they correspond to either of your monitors. Click on one of them, and click on "CHange Background" - and browse for your desktop file picture thing that you want. Do this for the other one as well. You should have both of the (different or same) pictures next to eachother near the top of the window as a preview, showing what it should look like. If you like what you see, click "Apply" - and you're done.

auf deutsch

1. rechtsklick oder linksklick auf das nvidia knopf unten rechts(bei der zeit)^^
2. nview desktop manager -> properties 
3. auf akt drücken
4. desktops -> eigenschaften
6. erlaube mehrere hintergrund bilder. 
7. bildschrim zum ändern anklicken -> bildsuchen ok klicken

hf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (9. Mai 2008)

sagt ma bin ich blöd oder warum kan ich hier keine screens anschaun? 
jeder screen wo IPG BILD steht kan ich net abrufen -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

markieren --> rechstklick --> eigenschaften  --> da dann die bild url hernehmen
oder das firefox addon open image in new tab benutzen

so hab mal wieder nen neuen. der alte hat nicht so lange gehalten wie ich gedacht hatte. und ich glaub auch der hier muss bald weichen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuer bei der Arbeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kansnt du mir per pm, den lik der seite zu schicken wo du es herhast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da hätte ich auch nichts gegen, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

ich frag mich ja mehr als was er arbeitet ^^ ich hätt arge probs wenn ich sowas als hintergrund bild hätt XD


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Wieder ein neuer, der alte hat nicht gehalten.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wieder ein neuer, der alte hat nicht gehalten.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gefällt mir,obwohl ich lieber ein verzerrtes bild als streifen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der hier hat zum glück keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2008)

... mein derzeitiger Desktop...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

ist es möglich nen button ins object dock zu bekommen um das startmenü anzuzeigen?


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ist es möglich nen button ins object dock zu bekommen um das startmenü anzuzeigen?


dachte ich mir auch schon,hab aber nichts gefunden,benute dazu halt die taste zwischen strg und alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

stimmt ja gar nich mehr dran gedacht xD


----------



## Qonix (11. Mai 2008)

Also, wie man zu meinem Desktop kommt.

google.ch -> Bilder -> Suchbegriff: Hentai -> grosse Bilder -> 8tes Bild auf der 1 Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und so lange ich meine arbeit mache, ist doch egal wie mein Desktop aussieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Achtung an alle PC benutzer. Am Freitag kurz vor Feierabend ist in meinem PC was durchgebrannt und er hat den Geist aufgegeben. Ob echt das Bild zu "heiss" war. ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Mai 2008)

*blablabla*

//deleted 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hier is mal meiner.
> War heut Morgen sehr früh wach und mir war etwas langweilig
> 
> 
> ...


Da fehlt ein Bild... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Mai 2008)

Hier is mal meiner.
War heut Morgen sehr früh wach und mir war etwas langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaaa, ich weiss. Das Genre trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber das ist mir spontan eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Mai 2008)

Oh lol ... Ich hatte bloß auf aktualisieren geklickt und der hat den Post ohne Bild abgeschickt xD

Nja, jetz is ja da ^^

Tante Edith meldet sich nochmal:

Mir spukt da gerade eine Frage durch den Kopf, weil gestern Abend n Kumpel drüber gesprochen hat.
Der meinte, wenn man nen Perso hat, auf dem man 16 ist, gilt die Einschränkung zum draussen aufhalten nur für Clubs, Bars etc und wenn man auf der Strasse oder so auch noch um 1 geht, is es wurscht ?
Soweit ich weiss, stimmt das nicht so ganz und man darf erst wenn man volljährig ist, also mit 18, tun und lassen "was man will". Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Topic, aber weiss da wer was drüber? (von mir aus auch per PM um Spam vorzubeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## nalcarya (11. Mai 2008)

Scream, Aim, Fire? Ist das ne Band oder steht das da nur weil's lustig aussieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Mai 2008)

Die neue Platte von Bullet... Nich mehr so emomässig.
Aber ich fands da auch relativ passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




augenkrebs, lol


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Woohoooo, ein Psychodesktop!


----------



## nalcarya (12. Mai 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Die neue Platte von Bullet... Nich mehr so emomässig.
> Aber ich fands da auch relativ passend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bulet heißt wahrscheinlich Bullet for my Valentine? Habsch noch nie gehört ;>


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> augenkrebs, lol


boah hast den echt? länger als 2 sec?^^


----------



## razaik (12. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Mai 2008)

> boah hast den echt? länger als 2 sec?^^



Ja, ungefähr einen Tag lang^^

mach ich immer auf lans rein um die reaktionen zu sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ja, ungefähr einen Tag lang^^
> 
> mach ich immer auf lans rein um die reaktionen zu sehn
> 
> ...



mein beileid ^^
ich such mal neues hintergrund bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2008)

sodele mein neuer nach bisle suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Schizo und die andern


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (20. Mai 2008)

Bin zurzeit auf nem Anime trip 

>> Klick0rn<<


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Hier mein neuer alter Desktop (klicken für größeres Bild):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (21. Mai 2008)

Lurock, benutzt du das Original-Vista oder nur den Skin? Wenn ja kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Desktop in den Vista Skin bekommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2008)

TaZz schrieb:


> Lurock, benutzt du das Original-Vista oder nur den Skin? Wenn ja kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Desktop in den Vista Skin bekommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



www.google.com
vista skin
..

..
..


----------



## Lurock (22. Mai 2008)

TaZz schrieb:


> Lurock, benutzt du das Original-Vista oder nur den Skin? Wenn ja kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Desktop in den Vista Skin bekommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich benutze Vista und ich stehe dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich benutze Vista und ich stehe dazu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ebenfalls. Ich mag Vista sogar sehr gern ;>


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

This is my mighty desktop. EAT THIS PERSIANS!!!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Bzw. mein Wallpaper   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

TaZz schrieb:


> Lurock, benutzt du das Original-Vista oder nur den Skin? Wenn ja kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Desktop in den Vista Skin bekommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=37325


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (22. Mai 2008)

Tjo, mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Mai 2008)

Mein neuer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Entfernt auf Carcha's Hinweis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (24. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Da ist mir wohl jemand zuvor gekommen!


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

meeeiner, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und die Nacht noch nicht zu weit forgeschritten ist, müsste das Nickelback sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und die Nacht noch nicht zu weit forgeschritten ist, müsste das Nickelback sein, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa das sind Nickelback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

rictisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Puuuuuh... *erleichtert sei* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das Wallpaper total toll und hätt gern des Spiel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Mai 2008)

Hah! Disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was isn das fürn Game? Sagt mir gerade nichts...


----------



## nalcarya (26. Mai 2008)

Nennt sich *No more Heroes*
http://www.amazon.de/EIDOS-GmbH-No-More-Heroes/dp/B0011V7ELK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

no more heroes...das war mir zu sehr an bewege das schwert nach oben kampf... (auf der wii jedenfalls)


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

waaaa ich such seit ner stunde ein cat girl bild das nicht nakt ist oder so unter ca 18 jährige hat -.- ^^ gott ist das internet versaut *cry* need wallpaper


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> waaaa ich such seit ner stunde ein cat girl bild das nicht nakt ist oder so unter ca 18 jährige hat -.- ^^ gott ist das internet versaut *cry* need wallpaper


Need Übersetzer!


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

Soo...hier ist mal mein Desktop. Hab den Seit Sonntag, also gestern so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Need Übersetzer!



Ich suche ein Anime Cat Girl Wallpaper
ABER das teil darf nicht nakt sein und kein so 12 järiges mädchen (anime) 

Kapische?


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

waaaaaah ich suche seit eienr stunde gute Cat girl Bilder die nciht nackt und unter 18 Jahre sind...mensch sit das Internet versaut-.-  



http://www.wh-gallerie.de/system/user/catt...ture/4392.pjpeg


http://www.wh-gallerie.de/system.php?benutzer=catty

das este find ich gut und da sind noch mher =)  


hey das spice & wolf hatte ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

Hab meinen Desi gerade wieder geändert...poste ich später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@ Mina: Wie wäre es mit dem? http://www.anisearch.de/wallpaper.php?vid=21329

Musst nur auf das Bild oben links klicken, dann wird es vergrößert.
Kenne nicht allzu viele Animes mit CatGirls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Anime Cat Girl Wallpaper
> ABER das teil darf nicht nakt sein und kein so 12 järiges mädchen (anime)
> 
> Kapische?


Du willst also ein Anime "Cat-Girl", dass weder nackt noch jung ist...?




LOOOOOOL! Was bist du denn für einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

ist auch nid das darunter das ich suche -.- hab so ein bild im kopf das ich mal gesehen hab .. irgendwo .. hmm mal ne seite durchsuchen wo man sich anmelden muss aber die leute da zu doof sind um den server zu schützen -.-^^ kannst einfach scripts deaktiveren und musst ned anmelden *g*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du willst also ein Anime "Cat-Girl", dass weder nackt noch jung ist...?
> LOOOOOOL! Was bist du denn für einer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soll mein wallpaper werden nicht für meine porno sammlung du -.-^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wohl beste cat..Fox?^^ girl überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

Hihi, stimme ich dir zu, Horo ist wirklich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hab meins ja eben editiert : Hier die neue Version




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grege (26. Mai 2008)

Muss auch mal wieder meinen posten:


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

Der ist ja ziemlich eintönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. Mai 2008)

Sowas ähnliches wollt ich auch grad sagen :>


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

so,ich hab mal was weniger animemäßiges,ist aber nur provisorisch,muss mir bald einen richtigen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Mai 2008)

Ist doch sehr schick, wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2008)

Des Moderators neue Kleider...erm Desktop. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

she is doing it wrong!


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so,ich hab mal was weniger animemäßiges,ist aber nur provisorisch,muss mir bald einen richtigen suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wo kommt das Hintergrundbild her? is das nen game ne serie oder nur fun pic ?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Des Moderators neue Kleider...erm Desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gefällt mir sehr gut , kannst du mir das bild zukommen lassen? bzw mir die quelle verraten`?


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> wo kommt das Hintergrundbild her? is das nen game ne serie oder nur fun pic ?


nach der pc formatierung ohne vorheriges speichern kam mir die idee,mir sone dunkelgrüne "radarweltkarte" als desktop zu nehmen
bei deviant gabs nichts gutes und bei google(bilder) fand ich dann das da,fand die idee an sich gut
daher kann ich dir das nicht beantworten


Noxiel schrieb:


> Des Moderators neue Kleider...erm Desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie kommt man auf die idee,das so zu zensieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

oO zensiert -.- llo

http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...arge/sample.jpg
mein linker der rechte is noch so wie immer. muss noch bisle ändern mit ganzen buttons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damnnn lad ich ma hoch


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



men neuer plop


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Lori..Jetzt wissen alle,dass du in der WAR-Beta bist..wie findest sie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edituffed jetzt vollkommen im Animewahn?!


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

fällt dir aber früh ein.. die ganze welt is in nehm "wahn"...aber wieso denn wahn?


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

>>>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<<<

MEINER


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meiner auf dem neuen Computer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

wtf 3.8 x 1024 wasn das für ein bildschirm .. oder sinds 2?


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wtf 3.8 x 1024 wasn das für ein bildschirm .. oder sinds 2?


3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

wtf?

naja egal, wo steht ihr denn da? ^^ kommt mir so bekommnt vor xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3? -.-^^ ich frag mich ja was du für ne fps hast ..
mit 2 und nebenbei film kuken hab ich ja nur noch 120 ca^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

@Vania: Terron Blutschatten

@Minas: egal wo und wann immer die 60 da man bei 60Hz gar nicht mehr braucht. Im Fred "Wo spielst du" oder so kannst dir meine Zockerecke mal angucken ^^


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

es passt aber auch alles auf einen desktop... einen grooooßen^^


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

aaaaah jez weiß ich xD noaja ich weiß nur wies mit dem kerlchen aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


13 % whipe...
*cry*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Vania: Terron Blutschatten
> 
> @Minas: egal wo und wann immer die 60 da man bei 60Hz gar nicht mehr braucht. Im Fred "Wo spielst du" oder so kannst dir meine Zockerecke mal angucken ^^



man kann auch mehr erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 v-sync raus^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

ach wir sind an Siedeblut. am ersten Abend auf 19% aber ab da nie mehr nen ordentlichen Raid am Dienstag zusammen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

kenn ich... aber 13 % und dann waren 20 geister im raid O.o aber ich hab as feral 1.2k dps gefahren... ich fands geil, auch wenn ich 40 g rep kosten hat ;d


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Dann haben aber eure Leute übelst versagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

ja, es waresn alles frauen dies net gebacken bekommen ham *duck*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

so hier is meiner


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

*miau* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

hrrrrrrrrr *purr* sexy
klunker, kanste mir das bild mal schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

So, das ist dann mal meiner...
Hoffe ja, dass ich nicht gegen irgendwas verstoße, wenn ich den hier zeige... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist auch gleich der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dazu.


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

David schrieb:


> [...]
> meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch größer ging's nicht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ma meiner :>


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Noch größer ging's nicht, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann doch auch nix für meinen 24 Zoll Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atMAster (29. Mai 2008)

so und das ist meiner, mal was "normaleres"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

an sich ganz cool , aber ich kann , seit ich bei buffed bin ,  keine Katzen mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (29. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> >>>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sieht einfach nur geil aus ^^ gefällt mir...1000 mal besser als diese halbnackten anime babes die jeder
0 8 15 kerl hat ^^


----------



## Fornix (29. Mai 2008)

@ David: Ist der Film aufm Desktop Absicht? Andere zensiren sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Fornix schrieb:


> @ David: Ist der Film aufm Desktop Absicht? Andere zensiren sowas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

ich denke eher das es ein lied ist oder? 

Ich meine wer schaut sich schon Orgis Pörnchen an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornix (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich denke eher das es ein lied ist oder?
> 
> Ich meine wer schaut sich schon Orgis Pörnchen an?
> 
> ...



Vertreidige ihn nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Datei heißt .avi, das Icon besagt AVI und im Dateinamen steht XVID.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

hmpf nagut ^^

aber isses nich eig total wayne was er fürn film guckt? ^^


----------



## Fornix (29. Mai 2008)

Menno, lass' mich doch auf was rumreiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Genau. Er hat sonst nichts zum reiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (29. Mai 2008)

Wechselt bei mir alle Zeit lang, aber atm der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

//döppler


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Wechselt bei mir alle Zeit lang, aber atm der hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich könnte keine männer aufm desktop haben...


----------



## Sinizae (30. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich könnte keine männer aufm desktop haben...




Och das is gar nich so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Mai 2008)

so sieht´s bei mir grad aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (30. Mai 2008)

cerna schrieb:


> so sieht´s bei mir grad aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sororitas ftw!

Meine Lieblings-WH40k-Armee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Sororitas ftw!
> 
> Meine Lieblings-WH40k-Armee
> 
> ...




japp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich bau mir gerade meine Armee auf..muss nur noch bisschen Geld sparen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is mein neuer. nichmehr so dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich glaub da wär mir alles zu hell^^

meiner atm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird aber nich lang halten is nur zum übergang


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sowas könnte ich garnicht haben,ich würde glaub ich lieber mit gimp weiter son grünes muster malen,nur damit es den ganzen bildschirm füllt xD


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal ein neuer von mir.


----------



## Sinizae (1. Juni 2008)

Musste einfach nen neuen machen, weil ich jetzt meines neues Baby (Porno-Monitor =D) hab und der so ein geiles Kontrastverhältnis hat ^^

Auch wenn ich Allis net mag... aber das Bild ist SO der Hammer (Danke nochmal für das Posten im "WoW Wallpaper" Thread!). Weil ich meinen alten Monitor auch noch angeschlossen habe sähe es doof auf, wenn ich den Screen reinsetz (2 mal das gleiche Bild in anderem Format ôO), nehm ich mal das Original Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalmonster2 (1. Juni 2008)

ok hier is dannn mal mein desktop da ich 2 bildschirme hab gibts auch nen doppel pic^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (1. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juni 2008)

sehr schick, schönes motiv!


----------



## Oonâgh (2. Juni 2008)

Hey, Dim! Deins gefällt mir .. Nich so zugepfropft, aber auch nicht total schlicht!
Ich persönlich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach was gutem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juni 2008)

Ich wurde genötigt meinen Desktop zu ändern. Das ist dabei rausgekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

@Vania: Herzlichen Dank!

@Oonâgh: Dir auch danke! Schwarz ist einfach "geil", damit hat man so viel möglichkeiten und es verschafft leicht auch Übersicht!
Wie du das machen kannst das die Symbole vom Desktop verschwinden wurde weiter vorne erklärt, dass hab ich gleich mal übernommen um das es nicht so zugestopft ist =)

Damit du nicht nach der Erklärung suchen muss hier noch einmal wie es funktioniert:

1. Rechtsklick auf den Desktop.
2. Unter Symbole ordnen nach, das Häckchen vor Desktopsymbole anzeigen wegmachen.
3. Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste.
4. Unter Symbolleisten, bei Desktop ein Häckchen machen.

Tolle Wallaper gibts unter: http://www.wallpaper-area.to/

Mfg Dim


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wurde genötigt meinen Desktop zu ändern. Das ist dabei rausgekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noxiel the hentai king xD

lad heute auch mal eins von meinem neuen hoch ^^ muss bisle desktop aufärumen .. 80 knöpfe oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

habe auch mal wieder en neuen =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> habe auch mal wieder en neuen =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht bisschen verschwommen aus^^ liegt aber denk ich am Bild. Ganz nett!


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> habe auch mal wieder en neuen =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könntest du mir das Bild schicken, bzw. die Seite verlinken auf der du das gefunden hast?


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

ich poste den link heir mal rein =)

http://animegallery.ranma-kun.de/

und da auf den ordner Anime Babes klicken   und es bissel runter scrollen  da sind noch ganz viele andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

pew pew

hier ma meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den rechten (mit athas) tu ich vlt noch ändern .. mal kuken


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

syr f5 hat doppel post gemacht ^^


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Rechts sieht gut aus, die auf dem linke sehen aus wie Kiddies, is nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

find beide ganz ok, recht is aber deutlich besser


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> find beide ganz ok, recht is aber deutlich besser



nur weil ich das rechte nicht selber gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*cry*

naja muss ja nur mir gefallen ..


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur weil ich das rechte nicht selber gemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da haste recht^^



Wird jetzt der mein Desktop Thread zum Mein Hintergrundbild Thread?
(wir wollen nicht nur Bilder! Wir wollen Desktops mit Stil und Design!)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> Da haste recht^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darum poste ich auch immer alles ..
nur ein bild hat kein style ..
naja gibt halt leute die ihre pornos und co aufm desktop verstecken wollne *g*

naja mache vlt neues hintergrund bild weils nimmer zu meinem design von windoof xp passt hmm

edit meint: lawl bei meinem bild hats oben und unten black feld hinzugefügt -.- .... naja mein 2nd is bisle kleiner .. war ja auch gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (3. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Epische Kampf des Imperators gegen den Großen Verräter hach da werden erinnerungen wach^^


----------



## nalcarya (3. Juni 2008)

Quote doch bitte so ein riesiges Bild nicht auch noch -.-

Mal wieder neues Wallpaper und die Widgets hab ich komplett rausgeschmissen (klicken für Originalgröße).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

@nalcarya: Jo, isn bißchen zu Groß geworden. Sorry, beim nächsten mal denk ich extra an Sensibelchen wie dich, wenn ich so ein Bild reinstell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@clamev: Hehe, jupp! Kann das echt nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (3. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> @nalcarya: Jo, isn bißchen zu Groß geworden. Sorry, beim nächsten mal denk ich extra an Sensibelchen wie dich, wenn ich so ein Bild reinstell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hat nix mit Sensibelchen, sondern viel mehr mit Wahrung der Übersichtlich- und Lesbarkeit zu tun. Ich mach ja auch extra immer 'n Thumbnail wenn ich was großes poste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw bin ich ja eigentlich ein Riesenfan der Warhammer-Illustrationen, aber bei dem Bild... ich weiß nicht das müsste eher in ~2m Breite an ner Wand hängen, durch die vielen Details sieht das auf nem Bildschirm arg wuselig aus ;>


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

@nalcarya: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmm, die Idee mit dem Poster is gar net mal so übel. Oder als Stoff-Banner müsste das auch sehr nice seien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig Schick fand ich das damals im Comic "Horus Heresy". Da hab ich es zum ersten mal gesehen.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Quote doch bitte so ein riesiges Bild nicht auch noch -.-
> 
> Mal wieder neues Wallpaper und die Widgets hab ich komplett rausgeschmissen (klicken für Originalgröße).
> 
> ...




s8xy bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von wo ist das? 
irgendwie frag ich mich aber wiso eine frau ein bild von ner frau als wallpaper hat *hmmm*


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich das grad im Kopf habe, hab ich des auf deviantart gefunden. Muss zuhause nachher mal nach dem Dateinamen schauen, der verrät bei deviantart ja meist Bildtitel und Künstler.

Why not? Ich mag X-Men, ich find diesen Zeichenstil absolut klasse und warum sollte eine Frau bitte keine Frau auf dem Bildschirm haben? Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir ist, aber ich benutz meinen Desktop nicht als Leinwand für meine sexuelle Orientierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Soweit ich das grad im Kopf habe, hab ich des auf deviantart gefunden. Muss zuhause nachher mal nach dem Dateinamen schauen, der verrät bei deviantart ja meist Bildtitel und Künstler.
> 
> Why not? Ich mag X-Men, ich find diesen Zeichenstil absolut klasse und warum sollte eine Frau bitte keine Frau auf dem Bildschirm haben? Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir ist, aber ich benutz meinen Desktop nicht als Leinwand für meine sexuelle Orientierung
> 
> ...



war eigentlich nicht so gemeint -.-
naja ich hatte bis jetzt 3 männer auf meinem desktop und 2 davon sind halb dämonen und einer ist arthas(auch so bisle pöse) ^^
DMC ROXX + Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dachte ist einfach nur ne schöne frau aber dabei isses ja x-men -.- wie konnt ich depp sowas nur übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja hab immer die anime verfilmungen gekukt und da war die quali am anfang noch nid so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär nett wenn du mir den posten kannst .. 

naja mir muss das bild nur gefallen aber ich würd ja nie vin diesel (auch wenn seine filme cool sind) als hg benutzen *lacht*


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

.dachte der proxy server postet nicht ... syr


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (4. Juni 2008)

Als ich das Bild zuerst gesehn hab, musste ich spontan an die Naga-Hexe aus WC3 denken *lol*


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

so,hier mal mein neuer,auch ziemlich ordentlich gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(draufklicken für normale größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (4. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pew pew
> 
> hier ma meiner
> 
> ...


kannst du mir das linke bild bitte als pm schicken plxplx
das meiner atm:
http://img.pulseone.at/thumb/fN8fjyOp8BA.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

hmm kukste
http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/kittenwallpaper.jpg
und nein ich mach kein jpg davor weils sonst thread sprengen würd xD


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

@Minastirit: http://litio.deviantart.com/art/X-23-WALLPAPER-79738108

Mein Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @Minastirit: http://litio.deviantart.com/art/X-23-WALLPAPER-79738108
> 
> Mein Wallpaper
> 
> ...



dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gz zu deinem fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Juni 2008)

*hust* das steht Original so in der Shoutbox auf der Startseite unserer Gildenpage... ich hab mich wortwörtlich "geroflt" als ich das gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (4. Juni 2008)

dank dir @Minastirit


----------



## Vanía (5. Juni 2008)

Mein Neuer desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Katze is mein Katerchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (7. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasenkeks (7. Juni 2008)

Das ist meins: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

hier mal meine

[IMG=http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/509/unbenanntlb6.th.png]

[img=http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/4259/unbenannt2qg8.th.png]


----------



## maggus (11. Juni 2008)

maggus' ultimate WoW Fandesktop auf 2 Monitoren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Vorsicht groß) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

ich hab mir 2 neue besorgt, ich muss gestehn das ich bezweifle das ich sie hier posten dürfte aber mal sehn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Juni 2008)

? die bilder wiedersprechen keiner Regel, guck mal was Nox oder so posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juni 2008)

Soo... hab meinen mal nach gut 2 Wochen aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlicht & Einfach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Habs nach n paar Wochen dann doch mal abgeändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Neuer...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

hey lurock sehr geil kann ich da nur sagen,

aber eins stört mich und zwar dieses "since 30.000 years" soweit ich des englischen mächtig bin bedeutet das doch dann "seit 30.000 jahren" oder?


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Whats wrong da dran?


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

Afaik müsste es Grammatikalisch richtig heißen

for 30.000 Years.

for steht für eine Zeitspanne. since verwendet man bei sachen wie "since jesu geburt, since 10:00 usw"

also for = Zeitspanne; since = ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

bitte misch kein englisch und deutsch das ist grauenhaft

und dann zeig mir mal wann bitte vor 30.000 jahren menschen wegen religion umgebracht wurden.

PS:ich weis davon nix und bin schlicht und ergreifend daran interessiert also ncih böse gemeint


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bitte misch kein englisch und deutsch das ist grauenhaft


Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir ist nur nix eingefallen^^
Ich hatte heute von der Firma aus nen Englisch krus, und hab mein Pulver schon verschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

ich meinte eig Lurock mit seinem "whats wrong da dran"


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

xD
achso

naja. 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

@picollo0071
Danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LoD
"Die Vertreter der Gattung Homo sapiens zu der wir gehören laufen schon seit rund 200.000 Jahren auf dieser Welt herum. Grundlage dafür ist die Alterdatierung von Skeletten. Direkte Überlieferungen gibt es da natürlich nicht, man hat aber diverse künstlerische Objekte gefunden, deren Alter bis zu 100.000 Jahre beträgt."

Und seitjeher haben die Menschen irgendetwas verehrt.
Sogar in der Zwischeneiszeit um 230 000 vor Christi Geburt:
Glaube an Geister, Beschwörungsformen der Zauberer,Welt der Magie, Ahnenkult


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @picollo0071
> Danke...
> 
> 
> ...


verdammt daran hät ich auch mal selber denken können ich hirni!


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Mein neuer BioShock Desktop:

Klick


----------



## nalcarya (19. Juni 2008)

Alternativ wäre auch "since xxx years *ago*" richtig. Grammatik is doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vanias Wallpaper find ich ziemlich schick : )


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

> Alternativ wäre auch "since xxx years ago" richtig. Grammatik is doof!



Ich möchste jetzt nicht beurteilen wie das klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann sich auch mit der rechten Hand an der Linken Hüfte kratzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## nalcarya (19. Juni 2008)

Deswegen sag ich ja, Grammatik ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

hier mal mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist denn das für ein Monitor? Hilfe ...


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

das sind 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

netharsturm suxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi

ich muss auch mal neues wallpaper suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Das ist nicht Nethersturm


----------



## Totemwächter (19. Juni 2008)

Hier ist meiner,
Natürlich als Alenware nutze ich auch die überaus stylischen Desktop Wallpaper!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Nethersturm


nagrand? da schauts auch so aus -.- hmm dachte in netharstum hats auch so geschissenes violett ^^


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Neiiiin das is auf keinen Fall Nagrand....
Das is Schergrat..oder Blade Edges Mountain


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

echt etzt? omg ich schau zu wenig in den himmel -.- achte mehr auf pvp rang und eq der gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beim farmen ist film kuken eh spannender ..


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

ich auch net, hab grade mal im WoWModeviewer nachgeguckt^^


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Doch ist Nagrand ^^


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Hä? dann sieht der Himmer im Schergrat aber genauso aus^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

ha pwnd ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



and the winner is: ... the fucking minAZ


----------



## 4Key (20. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Hä? dann sieht der Himmer im Schergrat aber genauso aus^^


ne schergrat und nethersturm haben keine wolken, nethersturm ist komplett violett, mit blitzen und nicht nur sone violetten ströme.
Schergrat ist eher schwarzer hintergrund mit gelbroten tönen


----------



## chopi (21. Juni 2008)

ich weis nicht was ihr habt,für mich ist das ganz klar nagrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. Juni 2008)

Fornix schrieb:


> @ David: Ist der Film aufm Desktop Absicht? Andere zensiren sowas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich denke eher das es ein lied ist oder?
> 
> Ich meine wer schaut sich schon Orgis Pörnchen an?
> 
> ...






Fornix schrieb:


> Vertreidige ihn nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hab ich als "Easter Egg" eingebaut, wollte mal sehen ob sich die Leute genauer auf meinem Desk umschauen wuerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Juni 2008)

Die Stellungnahme kam aber späääät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. Juni 2008)

Bin auch im Urlaub ^^


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (21. Juni 2008)

Alle mal >>Klick0rn<<^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

School rumble ist einfach föllig durchgeknallt und zum tot lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

Dann gibts hier meinen neuen.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (23. Juni 2008)

http://www.abload.de/img/desktopci6.jpg


meiner


----------



## Whissi (23. Juni 2008)

Simpel aber schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3452:hintergrundbild.JPG]

mein neuster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

Mein Neuer bei der Arbeit *sabber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

n1 bildschirm .. ich frag mich nur wiso immer alle mit 2 tft's 2mal das selbe bild haben ... find das langweilig *g*


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

linkes bild für Linkes Auge und rechtes Bild für rechtes Auge (wenn es verschieden Bilder sind geht das nicht so gut)

doppelte Geilheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Bei der Arbeit? wtf?!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

hmmm
naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab lieber 2 .. und oft ist das schönere links (rechts sind immer programme offen)

aber hier bei arbeit hab ich rammstein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas dürfte ich glaubs nid :O


----------



## Nevad (24. Juni 2008)

Sag mal..wieso habt ihr keine echten Frauen auf dem Desktop sondern nur gezeichnete?!


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

weil hier alle Manga Fans sind und Manga Frauen nunmal gezeichnet sind und gut aussehen! ^^


----------



## Svkkvbvs (24. Juni 2008)

warum frauen auf dem desktop?
wenn ich nen kerl wäre hätte ich lieber eine zuhause im bett liegen als aufm desktop^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Die Lady macht mir jeden Morgen Gute Laune =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (25. Juni 2008)

Svkkvbvs schrieb:


> warum frauen auf dem desktop?
> wenn ich nen kerl wäre hätte ich lieber eine zuhause im bett liegen als aufm desktop^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da haste vollkommen recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aso meiner
http://4key.4k.funpic.de/screenis/desktop%202.jpg


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

@Zez: Yeah Morrowind^^


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Klar, ud kannst sogar GTA2 finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Die Lady macht mir jeden Morgen Gute Laune =)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hatt ich auch ne weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mittlerweile starte ich den pc erst am abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (28. Juni 2008)

Mal fix meinen Desktop aktualisiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

xD
Meiner (heute aktualisiert: :>)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Ich muss euch was geschtehen *mit Fuß auf Boden scharr*: Ich hab Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt9iy.jpg


----------



## nalcarya (28. Juni 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich muss euch was geschtehen *mit Fuß auf Boden scharr*: Ich hab Vista
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich auch. Was ist daran peinlich? Vista ist alles andere als so schlecht wie sein Ruf.


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Weiß ich natürlich, bin auch sehr zufrieden mit Vista nur man zerreist sich ja halt das Maul darüber und über die, die es benutzen.^^


----------



## nalcarya (28. Juni 2008)

Lass die Ahnungslosen reden. Die meisten haben's ja noch nicht mal selbst benutzt und bauen auf Informationen, die sie entweder irgendwo aufgeschnappt oder "von einem Bekannten der IT-Mensch ist und sich damit auskennt" gehört haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Depeche Mode Wallpaper find ich übigens ziemlich schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Jo nicht wahr? Bin gerade mal 18 und kenne die schon ein Lebenlang!(Von meinen Eltern) War die 1. Band die ich kannte und bin seit Jahren selber Leidenschaftlicher Fan von denen^^


----------



## Snowrain (29. Juni 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> da haste vollkommen recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


neeeed icq skin und die bar an der leiste .. und wie haste deinen ordner zu diesem symbol hinbekommen (ich meine dieses symbol nicht die art wie man es macht)


----------



## nalcarya (29. Juni 2008)

Die Leiste an der Seite ist ObjectDock, hab ich bei mir ja auch, nur dass ich den Hintergrund transparent und die Seite am unteren Rand habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit dem Ordner... ähm er wird sich wohl einfach ein Symbol seiner Wahl gesucht und es es dem Ordner verpasst haben. Mit "der Art wie man es macht" meinst du doch dass du weißt wie man Ordnersymbole ändert, oder versteh ich das falsch? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juni 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> neeeed icq skin und die bar an der leiste .. und wie haste deinen ordner zu diesem symbol hinbekommen (ich meine *dieses symbol* nicht die art wie man es macht)



ist im normalfall ein icon das kannst du dann anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind oft bei programmen dabei oder vlt findest im inernet welche 

wollte mir auch erst diablo backgorund machen aber das hat so jeder -.-


----------



## nalcarya (29. Juni 2008)

Bei Wallpapern ist es ja wohl sowas von egal was "jeder hat". Oo


----------



## Vanía (29. Juni 2008)

Mein neuer... zwar kein anime, aber dafür rechts ne slideshow mit meinen schönen bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (29. Juni 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> neeeed icq skin und die bar an der leiste .. und wie haste deinen ordner zu diesem symbol hinbekommen (ich meine dieses symbol nicht die art wie man es macht)


das ist trillian, und das symbol ist von F.E.A.R.:Extraction Point
die bar anner seite ist RocketDock, wesentlich übersichtlicher als ObjektDock, http://rocketdock.com/


----------



## Winn (29. Juni 2008)

Und hier mein Zuhause..äh Desktop...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schaut bissl Chaotisch aus^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

ich hab leider immer noch meinen alten weil ich kein vernünftiges wallpaper von enter sikari finde -.-
wer eins hat möge sich bitte bei mir melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (29. Juni 2008)

Winn hat einen sehr sehr guten musikgeschmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Follow the Reaper.... sag mal warum ordnest du deinen desktop net mal? xD


----------



## Zez (29. Juni 2008)

im Vergleich zu meinem alten Desktop IST der aufgeräumt xD

Joa, CoB ist nice, auch wenn ich mehr In Flames liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (29. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich bin zu faul zum ordnen.. o.O hab ich des jetzt laut gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja werde mich wohl mal drübersetzten^^


----------



## Vanía (29. Juni 2008)

@ ZeZ:

In Flames kann man nur LIEBEN

is ja auch die beste band der welt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will garnet wissen, wie dein alter desktop aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (29. Juni 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> die bar anner seite ist RocketDock, wesentlich übersichtlicher als ObjektDock, http://rocketdock.com/


Erklär mir wie man eine Leiste mit Symbolen übersichtlicher machen kann Oo
Oder meinste die Menüführung?


btw need CoB Deutschland-Tour mit dem neuen Album (Wacken ist zwar schon prima, aber ein hallenkonzert ist dann doch wieder was ganz anderes) <3


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Neuer beim anderen Arbeitsplatz ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

als was arbeitest du eigentlich Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- pc im kurs ^^ haben hier 5^^
pc's 3 sind testumgebung einer ist für mails und internet und einer ist server ... aber die anderen 4 sehen kake aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (windoof standart)


----------



## Dæmøn (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pc's 3 sind testumgebung einer ist für mails und internet und einer ist server ... aber die anderen 4 sehen kake aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol, du bist sicher macuser, windowsuser benutzen dieses wort nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal mein desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach der leopard standart hintergrund... hole mir gleich noch ein Diablo 3 Wallpaper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

nein bin windows system admin (informatiker)^^ und gibt so gewisse sachen da ist windows ziemlich am rumsucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besonders die firewall ist relativ störend bei der installation und der isa server -.-^^ blockt zeugs wenn du alles erlaubst .. <-- lawl
ich mag windows aber zwischendruch frag ich mich (vista mit abfrage ob mans wirklich installieren will u.s.w)


----------



## Dæmøn (30. Juni 2008)

Cool, beginne im Sommer meine Ausbildung als Informatiker. Wir arbeiten (leider^^) mit Vista.
Obwohl, mein Kumpel hat Vista Home Premium und hat bisher nur gutes berichtet...


----------



## nalcarya (30. Juni 2008)

Dæmøn schrieb:


> lol, du bist sicher macuser, windowsuser benutzen dieses wort nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Hab seit eh und je Windoof und trotzdem benutz ich dieses Wort und da bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht die einzige :>


----------



## 4Key (30. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Erklär mir wie man eine Leiste mit Symbolen übersichtlicher machen kann Oo
> Oder meinste die Menüführung?


Ich mein vorallem die Menüführung, außerdem kannst du ne art strcih einfügen mit dem du bereiche quasi voneinander abtrennen kannst, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob man mehrer striche einfügen kann.


----------



## nalcarya (30. Juni 2008)

Die Striche gehen bei ObjectDock auch und zwar so viele man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> als was arbeitest du eigentlich Oo


tja, das ist ein Geheimnis


----------



## Oonâgh (30. Juni 2008)

Hach ja .. Ich hab letztens auch mal wieder was gebastelt. Bin zwar nicht wirklich zufrieden damit, aber im Nachhinein hatte ich keine Lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Dæmøn schrieb:


> Cool, beginne im Sommer meine Ausbildung als Informatiker. Wir arbeiten (leider^^) mit Vista.
> Obwohl, mein Kumpel hat Vista Home Premium und hat bisher nur gutes berichtet...



Vista ist für standartuser ganz i/o aber mich regen halt die sogenannten "deppen hilfen" auf. 
Bei installation muss man als Admin ausführen und halt sonst so achtung bla bla bla .. Naja windows ist für amis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so einfach das man auch mit sinnlosem klicken weiter kommen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (da mag ich linux besser .. tut was man ihm sagt egal was passiert.. )

Kleines Beispiel:
Format C (löscht die kompleten daten auf dem C)

Windows
Sind sie sicher?
Achtung sie könnten Daten verlieren! Wollen sie wirklich?
Kann nicht gelöscht werden da windows dieses Drive benötigt!

Linux
...... black screen .. huch? *g*



Ot my new one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahja der linke screen hat kein oben und unten der ist nur kleiner als mein rechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalesus (1. Juli 2008)

Meiner einer

Schlicht und aufgeräumt, zum spielen echt toll =)


----------



## nalcarya (1. Juli 2008)

Thalesus schrieb:


> Schlicht und aufgeräumt, zum spielen echt toll =)


Beim spielen sieht mn seinen Desktop doch eh nicht? Oder was spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper ist schick ,)


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

mariokart 64 am emulator dann siet man ihn ;D naja ich seh immer nur den linken beim zocken (wow /cs etc) darum hab ich beim linklen auch alle buttons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw kara + n64 ist richtig spannend ^^ kara marken runs sind so öde^^


----------



## Thalesus (1. Juli 2008)

Streiche "spielen", setze "Arbeiten" ein (das wollte ich eigentlich schreiben)


----------



## 4Key (1. Juli 2008)

wer arbeitet denn freiwillig?


----------



## Mondryx (1. Juli 2008)

@4key: Also ich arbeite freiwillig wenn ich Geld dafür bekomme xD

Hab meine mal aktualisiert... .  Habs sonst immer ein wenig bunter, aber der gefällt mir auch recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so musste mal wieder das Bildsche ändern ^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------
Now playing: Tanzwut - Meer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

so,endlich ein geiler mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...obwohl,so toll ist der nicht,vllt tausch ich den wieder um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Juli 2008)

Ich mag das Motiv an sich, allerdings würd ich des Wallpaper dann doch nicht benutzen, da ich dieses plastikhafte Aussehen von gerendertem Wasser auf den Tod nicht ausstehen kann. Auch insgesamt sieht man dem Bild auf den ersten Blick an, dass es 100% digital entstanden ist und das mag ich generell nicht.

Bei mir immer noch Diablo3-Wallpaper, die werden auch erst mal ne Weile bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Juli 2008)

Thalesus schrieb:


> Meiner einer
> 
> Schlicht und aufgeräumt, zum spielen echt toll =)



Gief Wallpaper plx plx


----------



## nalcarya (6. Juli 2008)

/edit: Ups, Doppelpost. Bitte diesen hier löschen wenn möglich. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

hier meiner

edit: mann das funktioniert ja wiede rmal super

edit2: dann halt so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gief Wallpaper plx plx


http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/wallpapers.xml

^^ edit meint: und nun brav danke sagen carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigotchie (6. Juli 2008)

Mein Desktop
Nichts besonderes aber meins^^


----------



## Giillian (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist mein Desktop, momentan sehr einfallslos >.<


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

Nalcarya,ich verfluche dich!
hab mir gestern gedacht
"hmm,sie hat schon recht,suchste dir mal nen anderen,kannst ja dann wieder den nehmen."
Nur ich hatte ihn gleich ausm internet als HG genommen und hab heute den ganzen tag daach gesucht...und nichts gefunden...
das ist mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Juli 2008)

xD

Der's auch schick. Weiß nciht ob cih dir den nciht schonmal gpostet hatte, aber schau dir mal das hier an: http://uribaani.deviantart.com/art/The-Portal-73764791

Find ich persönlich absolut klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Malador von Harogath (7. Juli 2008)

hi , 
hiermal ein gamerwallpaper von mir selbst erstellt^^

[attachment=3642:Gamer_s.jpg]


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch einen Neuen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Erinnert mich vom Zeichenstil irgendwie an diese WoW Serie
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähhm bitte schickt mir das auch nochmal per pm also jedes einzeln wenns geht danke^^


----------



## Cybersquall (7. Juli 2008)

So das ist meiner hab ich heute erst gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

wieso erinnert das mich an meine gaaanz alten desktop? xD


----------



## Sinizae (8. Juli 2008)

Öhm mal blöde Frage: Gibts ne Möglichkeit, dass man bei 2 Monitoren auf jeweils einem ein anderes Bild hat?

[EDIT] Hab mir die blöde Frage selber beantwortet und auch gleich mal den Desk geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner ATM:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2008)

von was sind den die Typen?
Naja ich frag mich nur wiso es nicht fuulscreen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persöndlich mag es überhaupt nicht wenn es nebendrann einen rand hat


----------



## Sinizae (8. Juli 2008)

Die Charas sind aus Vampire Knight =)

Nun muss ich doch nochmal fragen wie ich das mit dem 2 Deskhintergünden hinbekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Prog was ich mir geholt hab hat meine kompletten Grafikeinstellungen geschrottet. Musste grad erst mal ne gute Stunde rum tun bis ich wieder nen Treiber hatte ôO

Zwecks Fullscreen: Hab 2 unterschiedlich große Monis die nicht mal direkt nebeneinander stehen ^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (15. Juli 2008)

Hier meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in Vollerpracht


und hier Standart



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Cybersquall Kannst du mir mal deinen Hintergrund schicken???


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Mein Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edith: merke gerade, das ich den BuffedCast 97 noch nicht in eigene Musik verschoben hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Juli 2008)

rofl

Als ich heut deine Sig im Interface-Thread gelesen habe, musste ich an genau dieses Wallpaper denken (fliegt bei mir auch noch auf der Platte rum). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (16. Juli 2008)

Servus

ich hab ne kleine Frage.. Ich komm grad nimmer dahinter, wie ich diesen doofen Hintergrund hinter den Namen wegmach :S Brauch da eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ich hab ne kleine Frage.. Ich komm grad nimmer dahinter, wie ich diesen doofen Hintergrund hinter den Namen wegmach :S Brauch da eure Hilfe
> 
> ...



Ich glaub ich weis was du meinst ...das war bei mir auch mal so ...wechsel mal deinen Hintergrund ...auf irgend ne standart sache von Windows ...dann schau mal obs weg is (war bei mir so, da es sich über die einstelllungen ned regeln lassen wollte)

Lag wohl am Hintergrund naja ...teste es mal ...


----------



## STL (16. Juli 2008)

neja das klappt schon.. nur sieht der hintergrund scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will meinen ohne Hintergründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (16. Juli 2008)

Mein Desk ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich liebe solche Thread! harhar


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Mein Desk ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uh, der is schön ..ist das FF?


----------



## BabyMilk (16. Juli 2008)

http://na.square-enix.com/valkyrieprofile/index2.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

ah, okay danke...kannte ich garnich ...Aber Square Enix...daher wohl mein Verdacht auf FF schaut stark danach aus ...wobei hier ja nicht nur SE dran arbeitet...schaut aber auch interessant aus :>


----------



## Andi2682 (16. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop.....

Hier


----------



## mccord (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Juli 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommt auf nem grossem plasma fernsehen richtig geil.


----------



## STL (16. Juli 2008)

Cool... wie hast du das mit der durchsichtigen Taskbar geschafft? Sieht super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich hab immernoch keine Ahnung, wie ich den Hintergrund da bei den Texten raus bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Need help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte!


----------



## k3ks (18. Juli 2008)

Slowpinger schrieb:


> Mein Desktop....ich mag es durchsichtig^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need den Wallpaper  der is übelst geil


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

sacht ma wo kriege ich denn diese alienware themes her?
edit schon gut


----------



## mccord (18. Juli 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Cool... wie hast du das mit der durchsichtigen Taskbar geschafft? Sieht super aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist die kde taskbar (linux), die transparenz lässt sich ganz einfach im menu einstellen
wie das ganze in windows funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht, sollte aber auch irgendwie möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





STL schrieb:


> aber ich hab immernoch keine Ahnung, wie ich den Hintergrund da bei den Texten raus bekomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der link sollte weiter helfen http://www.mvps.org/marksxp/WindowsXP/boarders.php 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (19. Juli 2008)

coole sache vielen Dank!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal meiner.. Ist nix besonderes.. Hab 15.4" und 15" Screen nebeneinander.. Joa.. nix besonderes, aber mir gefällts iwie.. Lenkt ned ab und wirkt beruhigend finde ich..


----------



## Asur (19. Juli 2008)

da is meiner, nichts besonderes. wollte nur kucken welche id ich hab ;P


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Das mein süßer kleiner Desk ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hab gesehen da oben spielt noch wer RO ^^ Loki oder Chaos ?


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## chopi (20. Juli 2008)

Slowpinger schrieb:


> Mein Desktop....ich mag es durchsichtig^^


Was ist das fürn player? bzw wenn es winamp ist,wie bekomm ich den so hin?


mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bekomm ich den wallpaper? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Bekomm ich den wallpaper?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh ja hä t ich auch gern^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn player? bzw wenn es winamp ist,wie bekomm ich den so hin?
> 
> Bekomm ich den wallpaper?
> 
> ...



player ist winamp das erkennt man an der leiste .. aber ich frag mich ja wie der skin heisst .. grml
und wie man das andere durchsichtig bekomm .. wär nett wenn du das sagen kannst
find den skin einfach nid


----------



## mccord (20. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Bekomm ich den wallpaper?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/de...d_minarets.html
interfacelift is nen bookmark wert, da gibt's immer wieder gute wallpaper und regelmässige updates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (20. Juli 2008)

Cool danke für den Link!

Kann mir wer n Programm sagen, mit dem ich auf 2 Screens 2 verschiedene Backgrounds haben kann? am allerliebsten Freeware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Erinnert mich vom Zeichenstil irgendwie an diese WoW Serie
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähhm bitte schickt mir das auch nochmal per pm also jedes einzeln wenns geht danke^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Cool danke für den Link!
> 
> Kann mir wer n Programm sagen, mit dem ich auf 2 Screens 2 verschiedene Backgrounds haben kann? am allerliebsten Freeware
> 
> ...


wenn du ne nvidia hast dann hat minas das glaub ich schon irgendwo mal erklärt


----------



## papill0n (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein schöner Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

papill0n schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sry aber imao ist schön was anderes^^


----------



## Serran (20. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähhm bitte schickt mir das auch nochmal per pm also jedes einzeln wenns geht danke^^




Diese Bilder sind .... Anders kann mans nicht sagen... geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin es jetzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

jungs in nem forum kein wunder das noxx es entfernen musste *g*
zum schutz der minderjäigen und aus faulheit post ich es ma nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Juli 2008)

Da ich immer noch den tollen Diablo 3 Hintergrund hab und den auch erst mal nicht wechseln möchte, post ich jetzt einfach mal wie mein Desktop mit Browser und/oder Messenger (Pidgin) aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Originalauflösung is 1680x1050 .)


----------



## irtool (22. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Da ich immer noch den tollen Diablo 3 Hintergrund hab und den auch erst mal nicht wechseln möchte, post ich jetzt einfach mal wie mein Desktop mit Browser und/oder Messenger (Pidgin) aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie heißt das Firefox-Theme?


----------



## nalcarya (22. Juli 2008)

Bin grad auf der Arbeit und kann somit nicht nachschauen, aber ich glaub NASA Nightlaunch oder so ähnlich.


----------



## irtool (22. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bin grad auf der Arbeit und kann somit nicht nachschauen, aber ich glaub NASA Nightlaunch oder so ähnlich.



Danke - genau so heißt es ;-)


----------



## nalcarya (22. Juli 2008)

hehe, gern geschehen .D


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du ne nvidia hast dann hat minas das glaub ich schon irgendwo mal erklärt


irgendwo in meinem blog oder hier im thread sollte es stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint
http://my.buffed.de/user/191348/blog/view/3115878 <-- hier (dachte das ist weiter hinten als nur seite 2 unten Oo .. muss mal mehr schreiben)


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> hehe, gern geschehen .D


hmm früher sah das theme schlechter aus. jetz muss ich das doch noch mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## nalcarya (22. Juli 2008)

Ich benutz das jetzt schon, seit ich den PC hab, also seit April 2007 *_*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich benutz das jetzt schon, seit ich den PC hab, also seit April 2007 *_*



Arrr. Nal!

Nicht nur dein Musikgeschmack trifft meinen kritisch, wir haben auch den gleichen Desktop. xD


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

ich glaube da gibt es einige damit^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich glaube da gibt es einige damit^^



Naja, wenn Nal den Desktop wegen dem Bild und nicht wegen Diablo3 drin hat, dann mache ich mir Sorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Juli 2008)

<3 die Illustration! Düstere Farben & Atmosphäre, toller Zeichenstil, nicht zu viele Kontraste/Schnickschnack... was will man mehr? Das Diablo3-Logo ist nur ein netter Bonus :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> <3 die Illustration! Düstere Farben & Atmosphäre, toller Zeichenstil, nicht zu viele Kontraste/Schnickschnack... was will man mehr? Das Diablo3-Logo ist nur ein netter Bonus :O



Joar, wie erwartet. Genau wie bei mir.^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

nur wegen diablo nem ich liebe das andere ^^ aber nur wegen dem bild das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab das wo nur diablo ist und rot herum auf meinem linken desktop .. einfach weil ich da rundherum meine icons hinsetzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (22. Juli 2008)

Meiner =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

Immer bei sonem bild freu ich mich wieder das ich 2 bildschirme hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ohne meine 40 shortcuts und die 10 ordner aufm desktop nicht gut umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die machen immer die coolen bilder futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: von dir hätt ich aber nen anderen hg erwartet^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (23. Juli 2008)

Sieht grad so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin jedoch auf der Suche nach nem anderen Hintergrund, aber ich find einfach nichts passendes. Das springt zumindest nicht so ins Gesicht wie der letzte. -.-


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juli 2008)

Was für ne Art Hintergrudn suchst du denn Fermi? Beschreib mal ein bisschen, ich hab so viele auf der Festplatte, da könnte ja was dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

bei den x millionen im internet sollte auch ein passenderr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw nalcarya noch 1 post dann hast 1.5k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gz


----------



## FermiParadoxon (23. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich hab nix bestimmtes im Sinn.^^
Soll einfach so.. ääh.... BÄM.. und passen und nicht nerven und toll sein.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

das macht die suche sehr ... einfach ? ^^ 

naja ok kenne das ich geh alle durch und auf einmal dieser hmm dat will ich effekt.
aber dabei kann dir keiner helfen ausser seiten posten mit wallpapers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juli 2008)

Was hältst du z.B. davon: http://uribaani.deviantart.com/art/The-Portal-73764791 ?


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt zur jahreszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

geiles bild klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst mir das per pn senden plx ?^^ oda im msn am abend


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2008)

kann ich gerne macenkan ich gerne machen =)

msn ist schelcht..bin hetue abend net da =)

Oo meine Razer lycosa ahtte gerade nen Anffal die ganzen Tasten ahben geflimmert und es wurde nurnoch jeder dritte Buchstabe registriert-.-
wo war ich..achja köntne schwer werden..kann sigar sein das ichd as bild net mehr habe^^ sosnt schick ich dir des oer mail wenn du willst^^

ich durchforste mal eben die weiten meines bidler ordners


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

wenn du ein bild als hintergrund hast dann musst du das bild noch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2008)

manchmal nehme ich die direckt aus dem entz..oder werden die irgentwi gespeichert?^^

das finde ich auch gut^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

jo die werden auch gespeichert^^ oder meinst dein pc geht immer ins internet und ladet das bild runter? xD


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2008)

dann sag mir mal wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann ich dir das auch schicken^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

normal isses hier
C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper 

oder hier
C:\Documents and Settings\"deine name von pc"\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
deutsch
C:\dokumente und einstellungen\dein name\lokale einstellungen\anwendungsdaten\microsoft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder wie der eine meinte

-----------------
Allen gemeinsam ist aber, daß unter "Eigenschaften von Anzeige", ( am Desktop rechte Maustaste ) 
das aktuell eingestellte aufgeführt sein muß. 

Dort steht wie es heisst, mit diesem Begriff dann die Windowssuche beauftragen. 

eines davon sollte funken :O
genau darum speicher ich alle auf dem desktop in nem ordner damit ich schön wechseln kann


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2008)

habs gefunden..in der dunkelsten und düstersten Ecke meines Rechners^^


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Hier ist mal meiner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab das bild eben gefeunden und gleich mal als hintergrund gesetzt


----------



## Flainebaine (27. Juli 2008)

meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hir mal meiner (oder meine beiden Monitore) und zwar mal unaufgeräumt^^


----------



## Blacktempel (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das is meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Taskleiste verschwindet von selber aber ohne säh das bild doch n bisschen leer aus, hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Black

btw 2 Bildschirme ftw!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (27. Juli 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> btw 2 Bildschirme ftw!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau wüsste gar nich mehr wie ich ohne auskommen söllte hat man ja gar keinen Platz^^


----------



## Tan (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin verwundert, wie viele Vista nutzen, ich bin der einzige, der es in meinem Freundeskreis nutzt...


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Hab mir ein programm rausgesucht,das mir den Hintergrund alle 15minuten wechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


atm ist es der hier (alle eingespeicherten sind diese "mottobilder")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab kein vista. das sieht nur so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hab mir ein programm rausgesucht,das mir den Hintergrund alle 15minuten wechselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



name bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Solangsam merk ich,das das progie icht funktioniert.
"wallpaperchanger" heisst es,bei wem es funktioniert,der möge mir seine vorgehensweise sagen.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

aso das programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   das lag doch mal vor urzeiten der screenfun nebenbei...hat schon damals nie funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (28. Juli 2008)

new one
http://i35.tinypic.com/2aka1jr.jpg


----------



## Squarg (28. Juli 2008)

Hier mein Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (29. Juli 2008)

Ich suche nen schönes Wallpaper für meinen 1440x900 Bildschirm^^

Am schönsten fänd ich ja nen Wasserwaran oder vllt. auch irgendeine andere Echse.
Kennt ihr da ne Seite oder hab selber Bilder, die da geegnet wären??

Ich weiß das buffed Forum ist vllt. nicht gerade das geeignetste aber ich habe sonst keinen Account und bevor ich woanders einen erstelle dachte ich mir gucke ich mal ob hier vllt. auch jemand zufällig sowas kennt oder besitzt^^

danke im vorraus^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## Kofineas (29. Juli 2008)

habe ich, die ergebnisse waren ernüchternd oder einfach zu klein...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> habe ich, die ergebnisse waren ernüchternd oder einfach zu klein...



Und dann sollen WIR dir Bilder besorgen, die deinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen, wenn es nichtmal Google kann? o.O


----------



## ApoY2k (29. Juli 2008)

There you are... Der linke Bildschirm hat das gleiche Bild - bin zu faul, einen Desktopsplitter einzubauen, da er eh (wie man sieht) nicht zu sehen ist.

Auf dem rechten läuft natürlich normalerweise WoW, aber sonst würde man ja garnix vom Bildschirm sehen.

[attachment=3989:desktop_screen.jpg]


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm....lizard.arp.jpg


der sit doch schön...groß


sorry aber es muss sein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

warum suchst DU ihm das raus der soll selber suchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2008)

na toll,ich hab genau den selben rausgesucht und ihn sogar auf 1440**900 gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Hier mein Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab den selben :X aber sagmal was isn das für ne box rechts??


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2008)

Mich interesiert eher,ob "Musik" "Bilder" "Filme" links sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

wär schon möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt so tools dafür aber ich finds nid soo schön


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

ich find die box toll :>


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2008)

Ich find sie total hässlich...
(ok,die frau sieht akzeptabel aus)


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

fuck die box! objectdock 4tw!


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2008)

Objecktdock mit wowskin ftw!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

ja gibt bestimmt dann auch so skins für die box weiß niemand wie die heißt ? :X


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Objecktdock mit wowskin ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is nich so meins. ich hab den schwarzen standard skin. der gefällt mir eigtl ziemlich gut


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

ich hab rocketdock is doch eigentlich genau das gleiche ^^ halt mit diesem schwarzen vistaskin oder was das is ^^ standard

p.s. auf meine frage mit miranda hat auch niemand ne antwort oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

syr hab pigdin sonst hätt ich für dich gern geantworet .)

ich mag object dok u.s.w nicht .. ich zock im fenster modus da will ich nicht noch mehr haben das rein kommt ;P
reicht mir wenn das mein winamp macht xD


----------



## Einsam (30. Juli 2008)

ausnamsweise zeig ich hir auch mal meinen desk.... viel spass


mfg
einsam

ps.:nicht wundern ich nehme diesen rechner auch zum arbeiten her und... für wow breucht ich lang nicht so nen rechner ^^


----------



## TiiKey (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Design for Desire  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

soo hier mal meiner ^.^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (31. Juli 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> ausnamsweise zeig ich hir auch mal meinen desk.... viel spass
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...


du benutzt sone hochleistungsmaschiene zum arbeiten? das tut einem ja in der seele weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ja gibt bestimmt dann auch so skins für die box weiß niemand wie die heißt ? :X



Das Tool dafür heisst Talisman

Da gibts aber mehrere Designs. Man kann aus seinem Desktop auch eine Pure Steuerzentrale machen.
Das genialste ist aber: Man kann wenn man ein Design ausgewählt hat, so wie ich zum Beispiel die Box gewählt habe,
das Design vollkommen auf seinen Geschmack und Verwendungszweck anpassen. Das heisst wenn dir meine
Box nicht gefällt kannst du sie in der Breite, Höhe und Position verändern. Du kannst die Farbe ändern, die Transparenz,
das Hintergrundbild etc. etc.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Das Tool dafür heisst Talisman
> 
> Da gibts aber mehrere Designs. Man kann aus seinem Desktop auch eine Pure Steuerzentrale machen.
> Das genialste ist aber: Man kann wenn man ein Design ausgewählt hat, so wie ich zum Beispiel die Box gewählt habe,
> ...


Ahh das is ja super, werd ich gleich mal testen vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hm das is iwie merkwürdig hab jetz hier alles ersetzt bekommen tastleiste usw hab talisman 3 geladen, wie mach ich denn jetzt den desktop ganz normal nur mit soner box ??


----------



## Squarg (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> Ahh das is ja super, werd ich gleich mal testen vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja du musst Rechtsklick machen, Dann auf Themen und dann kannst du schon andere Designs auswählen.
Davon gibts dann zwei Sorten, entweder Fullscreen Themes oder was halt nur an der Seite is.
Probier einfach mal durch ^^ welche dir gefallen.

Vor allem frisst Talisman nicht so viel wie Objectdock


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Ja du musst Rechtsklick machen, Dann auf Themen und dann kannst du schon andere Designs auswählen.
> Davon gibts dann zwei Sorten, entweder Fullscreen Themes oder was halt nur an der Seite is.
> Probier einfach mal durch ^^ welche dir gefallen.
> 
> Vor allem frisst Talisman nicht so viel wie Objectdock


aber da find ich net so ne box =(


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Talisman sieht zwar ganz nett aus, aber das kostet ja... :O Bleib ich bei RocketDock!


----------



## Badwitch22 (31. Juli 2008)

nix gut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mein pc is voll der schrott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Talisman sieht zwar ganz nett aus, aber das kostet ja... :O Bleib ich bei RocketDock!


oO kostet nix bei mir...


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> oO kostet nix bei mir...


Ich hab nur ne 30 Tage Trial-Version gefunden...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne 30 Tage Trial-Version gefunden...


hmmm...meine rar datei heißt talisman3beta oO und bei mir stand auch nix von 30 tage trial...naja mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (31. Juli 2008)

4Key schrieb:


> du benutzt sone hochleistungsmaschiene zum arbeiten? das tut einem ja in der seele weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie meinst du das ? *schmunzel*


----------



## lollercoaster (31. Juli 2008)

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/5187/desktopuv2.jpg

Det is meiner

Das Wallpaper is aus Sin city (www.moviemaze.de)


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

was hatten das außer frank miller mit sin city zu tun?


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2008)

Wer hat denn da cryptload aufm pc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich gelesen hab "ist aus sincity" dachte ich mir,das wäre son richtig geiler selektiv gefärbter auschnit aus dem Film... Ich sag dir,das wärs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja,und billytalent im ordner,yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (31. Juli 2008)

hey cryptload is ne ganz legale sache^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

das programm ja
runterladen nur in  schweiz 100t legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich finds immer lustig wenn man 1 oder 2 oderner zensiert xD


----------



## Einsam (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das programm ja
> runterladen nur in  schweiz 100t legal
> 
> 
> ...


darum findest auf meinem desk nichts ^^... auser das kleine bildchen in der schnellstartleiste das zu load gehört.... aber ich nutze es ausschlieslich für legale dinge....


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht meiner zur Zeit aus. Nach langer Zeit musste mal was neues her.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (4. August 2008)

So ihr ist mal Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix Besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Ihr noch Eins mit meiner Game list


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






EDIT: noch was Ich finde Vista super^^ Alle die was gegen Vista haben.   haben Ein problem mit<---------------------------------MIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Lighthelios (4. August 2008)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=desktopmitinfosn6j.png

Mit Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

schon wieder n neuer hintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (4. August 2008)

*angst* ^^ Der tüb auf dem Bild macht mir Angst Mit Den leuchten Augen *g*


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2008)

So hier mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (4. August 2008)

Meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze sieht aktuell so aus.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ganze sieht aktuell so aus.


Hehe, das Motiv hab ich auf nem T-Shirt, nur dass es bei mir Spiegelverkehrt ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (4. August 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> Hab mir ma n Zweit bildschirm zugelegt :>
> 
> >>>klick0rn<<<




Die Blutelfe auf dem Rechten Desktop hab ich Alles Großes Poster an der Wand!^'^


----------



## Klunker (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schon wieder n neuer hintergrund
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo hast du den her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, das Motiv hab ich auf nem T-Shirt, nur dass es bei mir Spiegelverkehrt ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ka aber ich hab ihn mal geupped http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3484/offspring2jm1.jpg


----------



## Klunker (4. August 2008)

Dankö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (4. August 2008)

Meiner ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Main neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

mein neuer =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mein neuer =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeeeha Seras Victoria ftw!!!!!!


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

Isse neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Isse neu
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



krieg ich en tipp wo du die immer findest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fande den mit dem snes schon so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Isse neu
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


den tip will ich auch du hast einfahc immer die besten Dessis


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

kann es sein das es diese seite ist 

http://karbo.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kann es sein das es diese seite ist
> 
> http://karbo.deviantart.com/gallery/



Na wer hat denn da auf meine Taskleiste geschielt?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schaue immer mal wieder auf Hongfire nach, da gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit echte Juwelen was Desktophintergründe angeht.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na wer hat denn da auf meine Taskleiste geschielt?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohh die firma dankt das kommt erst mal zu meinen anderen 1,6 milliarden favouriten^^


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

auch von mir ein danke^^


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> So hier mal meiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verabscheue ja diese doppelten taskleisten,meine sist sogar ganz durch objectdock ersetzt,aber das hintergrundbild ist echt geil,woher ist das?


----------



## SLIM02 (10. August 2008)

Ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner Neuer Desktop Auf dem Neusten Stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass  Hintergrundbild Gehört zu der CTU<------------------- Wehr Die 24 stunden Serie Kennt Weiß was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

Yea. Mit selbstgemachten Hintergrund[wenn auch sehr schlicht und ned dolles] vom kommenden Animal Crossing. Jo ich  oute mich! bin totaler fan/Freak ;P

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/111/unbenanntoh2.png


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

so sieht meiner atm aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (11. August 2008)

>>klick0rn<<

Ja, ich mag das Kätzchen xD


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> >>klick0rn<<
> 
> Ja, ich mag das Kätzchen xD


Kann mit Mangas nichts anfangen, auserdem wäre mir der Man der die Feder hält lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (11. August 2008)

Dann Poste ich meine Desktop auch mal hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle Anime-Freaks hätte ich dann noch diese hier im Angebot und hoffe das kann ich hier Posten.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (11. August 2008)

Sieht ziemlich Böse aus Oo
Was ist das für ein Anime/Manga?


----------



## Nanimo (11. August 2008)

Das ist *Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni*!

Den Wallpaper dazu findest du *hier*.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (11. August 2008)

Ich hätte drauf kommen sollen >>"
btw, der Anime is verdammt Krank -hust-

Aber danke dir ^^


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

[attachment=4265:desk.JPG]
mein desk ^^


----------



## SLIM02 (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> so sieht meiner atm aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cooles Hintergrund Bild Besonders Wen man Versteht was draufsteht !!!!^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Für alle Anime-Freaks hätte ich dann noch diese hier im Angebot und hoffe das kann ich hier Posten.^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will ich ich ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find das Bild cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Cooles Hintergrund Bild Besonders Wen man Versteht was draufsteht !!!!^^


und den film dazu kennt!


----------



## Shaxul (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und den film dazu kennt!



Sehr guter Film, auch wenn ich ihn leider auf deutsch kucken musste mangels Französischkenntnissen.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Sehr guter Film, auch wenn ich ihn leider auf deutsch kucken musste mangels Französischkenntnissen.


jo ich auch. bin latein nerd^^


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

moins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

CocoSylt schrieb:


> moins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh da ist einer Fan der Natur ^^ *gg* spielst du bei WoW nen Dudu XD ?
Ne mal im ernst, MIR persönlich ist das 1.zu bunt und 2. dementsprechend zu fröhlich.
Ich bin da eher der dunkle Typ. Aber dieser eine Hintergrund mit dem Manga-Weib was so zernarbt ist, is mir schon wieder ZU dunkel xD


liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## chopi (11. August 2008)

Tu mir einen Gefallen,sag niewieder dudu,thx

Also das motiv ist mir vllt auch nen tick zu bunt,aber ich muss sagen,ich mag irgendwie wallpaper,die "nach hinten offen" sind,also z.b. ein imer schmaler werdender weg oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Tu mir einen Gefallen,sag niewieder dudu,thx
> 
> Also das motiv ist mir vllt auch nen tick zu bunt,aber ich muss sagen,ich mag irgendwie wallpaper,die "nach innen offen" sind,also z.b. ein imer schmaler werdender weg oder so
> 
> ...


dudu dudu dudu dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich mag das wallpaper nich. natur von mir aus aber das is nich mein geschmack


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Oh da ist einer Fan der Natur ^^ *gg* spielst du bei WoW nen Dudu XD ?
> Ne mal im ernst, MIR persönlich ist das 1.zu bunt und 2. dementsprechend zu fröhlich.
> Ich bin da eher der dunkle Typ. Aber dieser eine Hintergrund mit dem Manga-Weib was so zernarbt ist, is mir schon wieder ZU dunkel xD
> 
> ...



Ja nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiele shadowpriest und furykriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is eigentlich eher an Psy angelegt der hintergrund, hehe! hätte ja meinen halloween oder the devils rejects hintergund nehmen können! aber dann wär ich ja gleich ne freakin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
baba, lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

omg natur omFG! !!! 
dududududududu <-- *g* wallpaper

btw gestern einer so
/2 lfg dudu+pala für mein 3er
/2 ach und wie heisst das team? gaga .. und ihr macht baba?

hab nun auf dem arbeitspc das diablo 3 wallpaper mit dem komischen ding ... also nicht der friedhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: ich weis ich habs gut aufgeräumt xD naja eigentlich nid .. mach ich auch nie und alles neue mal auf desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reila (12. August 2008)

mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d...rundbildya4.png


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

Ihr ist Wieder mal meiner Bischen verändert ^^ [attachment=4288la.jpg] 



Wehr Eine Seit hat Mit Halo Wallpaper für die auflösung 1680x1050 Wehr ich danke par wen er sie posten würde oder eine PM <---------- Nachricht  mir sendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

@Minastirit.
Man is deiner zugemüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [meiner war mal noch voller ôo]

naja hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> @Minastirit.
> Man is deiner zugemüllt
> 
> 
> ...



is der für arbeit .. wie oft ich was bekomme und dann keine zeit/lust ... mehr lust .. hab das aufzuräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dein bild is von lucky star oda?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Post ich mein auch ma^^

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=mydesktop5o9.bmp


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2008)

mags beim desktop eher schlicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Post ich mein auch ma^^
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=mydesktop5o9.bmp


Meine fresse oOBenutzt du auch alles?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

wiso meinst? ich hab die games zu 95% auch einfach games sind bei mir alle schön versorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelie (15. August 2008)

[attachment=4327:WoWScrnS...8_224817.jpg][attachment=4327:WoWScrnS...8_224817.jp
g]
huhu und liebe Grüße Adelinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Hä? Warum postest du dein Charakterbildschirm?... manche sind echt verwirrt..


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

Vllt hat er/sie seinen/ihren charachterbildschirm als desktop,dafür aber keine icons und die taskleiste ausgeblendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelie (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stelle ich mich ebend blöd an,, aber was anderes konnte ich net runterladen..

muss auch blöde geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

Nelie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> stelle ich mich ebend blöd an,, aber was anderes konnte ich net runterladen..
> ...


runterladen?


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Im moment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. August 2008)

Das hier ist atm meiner,nachdem ich heute meinen Laptop zurückbekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Ich bin beeindruckt, chopi. Ein solch geschmackvolles Wallpaper sah man selten hierzulande.

*_*


----------



## superfunk (19. August 2008)

huhu und hier mein Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orkfluch (19. August 2008)

Hier ist meiner, aber nicht viel drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schade, dass das Festival nur drüben in Ami-Land tourt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vulshok (29. August 2008)

XP mit Vista-Style
[attachment=4497:desktop2.jpg]


----------



## chopi (29. August 2008)

*lach* Geniale Idee,muss mich auch mal nach sowas umsehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kannste mir den hintergrund irgendwie rüberfaxen oder so?)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. August 2008)

hey sry, aber hab mal ne frage: undzwar hab ich mal nen desktop gesehen wo dieser erzengel tyrael aus diablo (3?) so in der luft schwebt^^ nur find ich das net mehr kann mir wer helfen? :> wenn ich das bild aus der blizzard galerie nehme dann is das unscharf weil das ja mehr in die länge gezogen is :/


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

tja ratet mal was für ein desktop hintergrund ich wohl habe ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja ratet mal was für ein desktop hintergrund ich wohl habe ^^


hmm irgendwas strawberry panic ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß wirklich keiner was ich meine? mit diesem tyrael ? :> need =(


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hmm irgendwas strawberry panic ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



strawberry panic hab ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das ist mein hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> strawberry panic hab ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


death note !!!!! :>


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> death note !!!!! :>



udn sieht noch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

da mag ich meinen dante mehr ...
halb dämon > typ mit buch xD

wenn dann würd ich mir misa misa als hintergrund machen .. kira/jagami light .. nunja .. eher nicht


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da mag ich meinen dante mehr ...
> halb dämon > typ mit buch xD
> 
> wenn dann würd ich mir misa misa als hintergrund machen .. kira/jagami light .. nunja .. eher nicht



am besten noch halbnackt mit einer stange wo sie strippt oder was? tz tz tz


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

wie kann ich meinen desktop posten?
oder soll ich einfach das bild verlinken ordner und so ist ja eh wayne oder?


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

wär was ja .. also so in etwa wie mein jetziges wallpaper ..


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

So hab mal wieder nen neues Bildl


----------



## mccord (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vulshok (29. August 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Fenster rechts unten neben dem Buffedfenster in der Tastleiste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mein Laptop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (29. August 2008)

Vulshok schrieb:


> Das Fenster rechts unten neben dem Buffedfenster in der Tastleiste...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein p0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.discogs.com/artist/Lesbian+Mouseclicks


----------



## Vulshok (30. August 2008)

Menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch mal Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (1. September 2008)

Ihr meiner mein neuer Bischen verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Welche beiden Gadgets nutzt du für CPU und Memory? *interessiert ist*


----------



## Pc-freak (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Welche beiden Gadgets nutzt du für CPU und Memory? *interessiert ist*



Die hab ich von der Seite http://sidebar-gadget.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Under Cpu und Hardware


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Büdde! Lich King Ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Die hab ich von der Seite http://sidebar-gadget.de/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen dank :-)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Die hab ich von der Seite http://sidebar-gadget.de/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm sry wenn ich jetz doof frage aber wie kann ich diese .gadget datei öffnen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Mit der Windows Vista Sidebar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (2. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (2. September 2008)

lol Die Notiz finde ich Gut XD


----------



## Einsam (2. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (2. September 2008)

Welches Gadgets Benutz du für die festplatten? *g* ^^


----------



## VuLIoM (2. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> lol Die Notiz finde ich Gut XD



xD


----------



## Einsam (2. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Welches Gadgets Benutz du für die festplatten? *g* ^^


wenn du mich meinst.... "drive informant 2" und das drüber ist "everest" eigens gestalltet


----------



## Pc-freak (2. September 2008)

Ich Dich meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo hast den drive informant 2 Runtergeladen finde es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (2. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich Dich meinte ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DriveInformant v2.5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (2. September 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (2. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein tema... und spam dan mal deinen desk hir rein wen fertig bist ^^


----------



## Raqill (2. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein es ist kein Vista da ich dafür kein Geld hab.
Es ist einfach nur "Vista Xp".
Und ich weiß das der Hintergrund ne niedrige Auflösung hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (2. September 2008)

> Nein es ist kein Vista da ich dafür kein Geld hab.


Spar garnicht erst drauf,bringt keine Vorteile,nur verschlechterte Performance und mehr Hardwarehunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. September 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Spar garnicht erst drauf,bringt keine Vorteile,nur verschlechterte Performance und mehr Hardwarehunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag vista....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich mag vista....



dann magst du bestimmt auch erdbeer mit sch....


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Ich auch, komme gut damit zurecht und hatte bis auf das eine Problem sonst immer nur freuden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh, Ren randaliert auch hier :->


----------



## chopi (2. September 2008)

Ich hatte mit meinem Vista auch noch keine Probleme,was gefällt dir denn nicht so daran ren?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. September 2008)

naja was mir grad so einfällt: ich finds n bissl blöd dass vista und objectdock sich nich so gut leiden können


----------



## chopi (2. September 2008)

Was meinste damit?
Ich hab schon vor ewigkeiten meine taskleiste ausgeblendet und benutze objecktdock als selbige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. September 2008)

vista sagt recht oft, dass objectdock nich mehr funzt, nach ner lösung sucht und das programm dann schließt. hab btw home prem 64bit.


----------



## Lurock (2. September 2008)

Ich hab auch Vista und ich benutze ObjectDock seit ein paar Monaten... noch keine Probleme gehabt... oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Ich behaupte grad einfach mal das Minas, Lurock und ich alle die 32bit Version benutzen...
Vielleicht gibt es dahingehend Probleme mit der 64bit Variante


----------



## Pc-freak (2. September 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> kein tema... und spam dan mal deinen desk hir rein wen fertig bist ^^




SPAM SPAM ^^ XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So da ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich behaupte grad einfach mal das Minas, Lurock und ich alle die 32bit Version benutzen...
> Vielleicht gibt es dahingehend Probleme mit der 64bit Variante


ey aufpassen ich hab kein vista .. nunja nicht auf mienem normalen pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat mir zuviele bugs ,, ich hab ne xp version mit fixes von ein paar seiten welchen ich mehr vertraue als microsoft .. (pro hacker > script kiddys)

vista installier ich mir erst sobald das auch alle games unterstüzt welche ich noch habe und häufig zocke.

e meint @pc-freak .. was ist bei dem ram das blaue? die 6.2gb? .. ich hab nur einmal ram 4gb .. (also die grünen 3gb bei dir)


----------



## Einsam (2. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> SPAM SPAM ^^ XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na aber hallo schaut net schlecht aus ^^


> e meint @pc-freak .. was ist bei dem ram das blaue? die 6.2gb? .. ich hab nur einmal ram 4gb .. (also die grünen 3gb bei dir)


ich denke mal es istn flashspeicher zum schneller booten


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vista installier ich mir erst sobald das auch alle games unterstüzt welche ich noch habe und häufig zocke.



Ich konnte selbst Fallout 2 ohne Probleme spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die einzigen Spiele die rumzicken haben es aber auch schon unter XP getan ^^

Edit: Jetzt seh ich auch grad erst... net Minas sondern Chopi! Diese Milchtüte macht mich kirre...


----------



## Pc-freak (2. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ey aufpassen ich hab kein vista .. nunja nicht auf mienem normalen pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab ihr den Text Raus Kopiert von der Seite wo ich es er hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin zu faul dass alles Noch selber zu schreiben XD 

Dieses Gadget zeigt die Auslastung von physikalischem und virtuellem Speicheran.
Der Grüne Balken steht dabei für den physikalischen Speicher und der blaue Balken zeigt die Auslastung des Pagefiles an. 


Was aber ein Pagefiles sein sol weiss ich auch nicht ^^ hab mich auch schon Die Ganze zeit Gefragt Vleicht ist dass eben dass Blaue bei mir der  virtueller Speicher oder so XD ^^


----------



## Trollmastere (3. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Desktop...ich hoffe es kommt nix peinliches zum Vorschein  :rolleyes
 [attachment=4583:Unbenannt.GIF]


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

aha was peinliches Was sehe ich den da Por**** ^^ XD mhhhhmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Ich finden du Soltes mal aufräumen!^^ und ja Design na ja Steh ich Nichts so drauf XD


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

ich finde diese farben immer so toll  @ nox.
dein letztes bild war auch schon so gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Ja manchmal mag ich es zwar auch quietschbunt, aber im Großen und Ganzen brauche ich Hintergründe, bei denen auch nach dem zehnten Mal draufschauen, keine akute Augenkrebs Gefahr droht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Ich weiß ich kanns nicht lassen ^^ noch mal desk Spam^^XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOMG!!! Ein Desktop...und sonst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Sprich Freund Und Tritt ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf elbisch pedo mellon a minnoXD


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

Jup...ist aber nicht mein Passwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hat mir zuviele bugs ,, ich hab ne xp version mit fixes von ein paar seiten welchen ich mehr vertraue als microsoft .. (pro hacker > script kiddys)
> 
> vista installier ich mir erst sobald das auch alle games unterstüzt welche ich noch habe und häufig zocke.


Aha, von welchen Bugs und Games sprichst du? Ich kenn keine. Vista ist mir noch *nie* abgeschmiert, im Gegensatz zu XP. Und bei Spielen hatte ich wirklich nur mit Win 95/98 Games Probleme, die halt auch schon unter XP rumzickten (Discworld Noir *schnief*). O_o

Mein Desktop hat sich btw immer nocht nicht geändert... das Diablo 3 Wallpaper is zu gut <3


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Jup...ist aber nicht mein Passwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


shit ^^ XD Ich wollte schon dein Bank Konto Knacken ''


----------



## Renkin (4. September 2008)

ach wos hier grad um desktops geht mir fällt grad ein das ich meinen pc mal "aufräumen" muss


----------



## mccord (4. September 2008)

auch mal wieder den hintergrund gewechselt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. September 2008)

Jetzt frag ich mich aber,wie du diese taskleiste hinbekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> auch mal wieder den hintergrund gewechselt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Awwwww~! <3


----------



## chopi (4. September 2008)

So,hier mal mein neuer.
Weis jemand,ob der aus nem Film/Spiel ist?
Oder weis jemand wie ich meine Taskleiste in die Form hinbekomme wie sie der vorpoter hat? Oder ist das mit Vista garnicht möglich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (4. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich aber,wie du diese taskleiste hinbekommen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die taskleiste gehört zum fluxbox windowmanager und hat eine transparenz option.
wie eine transparenten taskleiste unter windows umzusetzen ist weiss ich leider nicht :/


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Hier auch mal ein Neues von mir^^

War ja jetzt ne gaaaanz lange Zeit mal wieder net da^^..Aber wieder hier bei euch^^...

egal Back to Topic:

Also hier mein neuer^^

Das sind *Holundurus, Jonovila, Grogan, Galagtica & Poohbär* vom Realm *Madmortem* aus der Gilde *Force of eXire*

Nachdem wir in SW angekommen sind und kurz bevor wir Onyxia in der Burg angetroffen haben^^(Wir sind nämlich dabei, die Pre Quest von Onyxias Hort zu machen^^)

Nun ja wir haben uns halt so vorm König aufgestellt und ich dachte mir dies is ein Screen wert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

und wieder ein neues von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein Neues von mir^^
> 
> War ja jetzt ne gaaaanz lange Zeit mal wieder net da^^..Aber wieder hier bei euch^^...
> 
> ...



hmm fand das wallpaper mit dem sohn irgendwie knufiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber welcome back 
piiink floyyyyd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. September 2008)

Hmm,Dracun wieder da? Ich sag doch,irgendwann zeigen sich alle wieder *g*


----------



## Serran (5. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit meinem Vista auch noch keine Probleme,was gefällt dir denn nicht so daran ren?



Das ist nur der Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir vista-user haben es halt schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich kanns nicht lassen ^^ noch mal desk Spam^^XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich find den klasse


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich find den klasse





Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

HA HIER KOMMT MEINER ASSASSINS CREED FOR THE WIN !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2008)

> und wieder ein neues von mir
> Bildgröße verringert: 50% der Originalgröße [ 1680 x 1050 ]


Was ist das für ein hammergeiles Sidebar-Tool, das die Temperatur und so anzeigt? Neeed :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So,hier mal mein neuer.
> Weis jemand,ob der aus nem Film/Spiel ist?
> Oder weis jemand wie ich meine Taskleiste in die Form hinbekomme wie sie der vorpoter hat? Oder ist das mit Vista garnicht möglich?
> 
> ...


schick schick, giev wallpaper plx ! :> was isn das für nen internet browser den du da bei objectdock hast? wenn das überhaupt einer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

Dass ist Mozilla Firefox mit einem andren Icon dass hab ich auch muss mal Mein Foto an Kucken ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

asooo, hm schade, dachte gibt noch nen andern guten browser ^^


----------



## Einsam (6. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein hammergeiles Sidebar-Tool, das die Temperatur und so anzeigt? Neeed :>


EVEREST
ich kanns net lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> asooo, hm schade, dachte gibt noch nen andern guten browser ^^


Wozu braucht man einen anderen, wenn man Firefox haben kann? :O


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> EVEREST
> ich kanns net lassen:
> 
> 
> ...


whä? ich kenn everest nur als so nen prog was man startet in nem fenster unso, aber als sidebar? klär mich mal auf pls, sieht richtig gut aus ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> whä? ich kenn everest nur als so nen prog was man startet in nem fenster unso, aber als sidebar? klär mich mal auf pls, sieht richtig gut aus ^^


ich hab gegooglet. da brauchste wohl everest ultimate für


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

hah wie gut das ich Everest Ultimate hab^^

Weiß aber trotzdem net wie man des hinkriegt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Zauberer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hah wie gut das ich Everest Ultimate hab^^
> 
> Weiß aber trotzdem net wie man des hinkriegt^^
> 
> ...


http://www.os-informer.de/?article_id=615279


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Thx aber hab nur das böse Wort lesen müssen dann war mir der Artikel auch schon driss ejal^^


und bevor du fragst i mein Vista^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Herz aus Eis
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

narf man braucht ja dann die vollversion ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> narf man braucht ja dann die vollversion ^^




meinst du mich??? und wenn ja die Vollversion von Everest hab ich^^ aber i mag einfach von Natur aus kein Vista^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Phoenix
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> meinst du mich??? und wenn ja die Vollversion von Everest hab ich^^ aber i mag einfach von Natur aus kein Vista^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich mein für die sidebar ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

aso^^

naja egal back to topic bevor ich noch die 2te verwarnung bekomem wegen spammens^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Horizont
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Einsam (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> whä? ich kenn everest nur als so nen prog was man startet in nem fenster unso, aber als sidebar? klär mich mal auf pls, sieht richtig gut aus ^^



*1:*
everest starten und auf einstellungen gehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_________________________________________________________________________*
*2:*
in den einstellungen auf "Vista Sidebar" gehen und sie dort activieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_________________________________________________________________________*
*3:*
in den "Sidebar Elemente" kann man dan farbe position und das aussehen einstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_________________________________________________________________________*
*4:*
nachdem man schrit 2 gespeichert hatt kann man mit hilfe "Minianwendungen hinzufügen...." fortfahren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_________________________________________________________________________*
*5:*
"Minianwendung EVEREST" auswählen und activieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_________________________________________________________________________*

*viel spass und guten erfolg!!*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

danke, aber is kagge weil ich kein vista hab -.- xD


----------



## Einsam (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> danke, aber is kagge weil ich kein vista hab -.- xD


alda.... wilkommen auf meiner ignorr....
für was mach ich mir die arbeit....


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> alda.... wilkommen auf meiner ignorr....
> für was mach ich mir die arbeit....


na sry man :X  jetz wisst ihr ja alle das ich kein vista hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und außerdem falls es noch wer wissen wollte, der weiß es ja jetzt ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

wer braucht schon Vista wenn Goggle doch schon alles sammelt was denen in die Finger kommt^^


I bin richtig froh bei meinem Neuen PC kommt Linux druff ... Nie wieder M$ Driss^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Menschenherz
via FoxyTunes


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

Wo wir grad bei der Sidebar sind,wie bekomm ich es so hin,das die einzelnen dinger immer im vordergreund sind,die sidebar an sich aber vollkommen transparent ist?


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei der Sidebar sind,wie bekomm ich es so hin,das die einzelnen dinger immer im vordergreund sind,die sidebar an sich aber vollkommen transparent ist?




Du Nimmst die Gag.... aus der sied...... und dann dort auf Rechts klick Sieber Schlissen und Wolla sie ist weg^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> alda.... wilkommen auf meiner ignorr....
> für was mach ich mir die arbeit....



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs mir mal gespeichert fals ich gezwungen werde vista zu usen bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Du Nimmst die Gag.... aus der sied...... und dann dort auf Rechts klick Sieber Schlissen und Wolla sie ist weg^^


Das geht solange gut,bis ich z.b. firefox offen hab und das überdecke,da kann ich auch 20 mal auf im vordergrund anzeigen drücken,hilft nichts >.<


----------



## Pc-freak (8. September 2008)

hast du Rechst klick auf dass Gag.... Gemacht und auf immer im Vor....... ? komisch wenn du alles Richitg gemacht hast mhhhhmm ja dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter sry^^


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab den gorilla auf meine ignorr gehaun, nicht dich ^^.... viel spass beim nachbauen wende vista hast ... wenigstens bringts doch was


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

ja nur find ich vista mist..
hat meiner meinung nach noch zuviele fehler und einige unstimmigkeiten .. 90% von dem was vista neu hat würd ich abstellen. 

nunja die sidebar + design ist einzige was ich wirklich toll find atm .. funktionen wie "möchten sie als admin bla bla bla" ist mir zu doof/unnütz. 

Und weis das du nicht mich gemeint hast nur den anderen thread zu qouten mit deinen bildern würde das forum unnötig sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja nur find ich vista mist..
> hat meiner meinung nach noch zuviele fehler und einige unstimmigkeiten .. 90% von dem was vista neu hat würd ich abstellen.
> 
> nunja die sidebar + design ist einzige was ich wirklich toll find atm .. funktionen wie "möchten sie als admin bla bla bla" ist mir zu doof/unnütz.
> ...


hehe ^^
vista hat keine fehler ^^ nur wenn man was falsch macht kann es zu fehlern kommen^^
auserdem muss auch der passende rechner dahinter sein sonst ist vista echt mist (


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

|||Motherboard:GigaByte GA-X48T-DQ6|||CPU:Intel® Core 2 Quad Q9450||| -> Dualcore @3.00Ghz
|||RAM:OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (OCZ3RPR13334GK, Reaper)||| -> Auch 4Gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Max von XP)
|||Grafikkarten:Sapphire Radeon 1950 XTX Crossfire edition||| -> Hast du 2? .. naja 1 mal geforce 8800gtx
|||HD RAID:Western Digital Raptor 10000udm 150 GB x2||| <- hmm hab 1Terra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need space und so
|||Soundkarte:Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series|||Headset:Sennheiser PC 161||| -> sound .. kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> headset hab ich auch <3 it
|||Tastatur:G15 (old version)|||Maus:Microsoft SideWinder Gaming Mouse||| -> g15 old + g5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also schlecht is mein pc nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und solang ich in schatt meine 150fps hab behalt ich den auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: und doch vista hat fehler. Nunja mittlerweile sind meisten behoben .. aber bis ich vista brauch wechsel ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows Vista Bugs (As Of 3 July 2006)  

 Active	
5,743  

 Closed	
20,176 

 Resolved	
1,020 

 Total	
27,479


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja nur find ich vista mist..
> hat meiner meinung nach noch zuviele fehler und einige unstimmigkeiten .. 90% von dem was vista neu hat würd ich abstellen.
> 
> nunja die sidebar + design ist einzige was ich wirklich toll find atm .. funktionen wie "möchten sie als admin bla bla bla" ist mir zu doof/unnütz.
> ...




Dass mit dem admin bla bla ^^ ist Gewönungs sache !^^ Zu Drauf Klicken brauch ich nur noch 2 sec omg  so schlim ist dass auch nicht ^^


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Windows Vista Bugs (As Of 3 July 2006)


Du ziehst ernsthaft eine 2 Jahre alte Meldung heran, um Vista schlecht zu machen? O_o

Selbst vor 2 Jahren hab ich persönlich an meinem Privatrechner übrigens nicht gemerkt wo all diese Bugs versteckt sein sollen. Der Treibermangel für nicht topaktuelle Sachen war natürlich erst mal etwas doof, aber das ist ja wohl normal und da müssen die Hersteller nachrüsten, nicht Microdoof. 
Aber generell wurde da viel mehr verbessert, als man auf den ersten Blick sieht. Beispielsweise die Suche läuft schneller und effizienter, die automatische Treibersuche möcht ich nicht mehr missen (bei halbwegs aktuellen Sachen funktioniert das richtig gut) und der aktuelle Windoof-Bildbetrachter ist auch besser denn je (exif-Daten Anzeige & RAW-Plugin <3). Das sind jetzt die 3 Dinge die mir so auf Anhieb einfallen. Die schicke neue Optik kommt natürlich noch hinzu ^.^

Die Sicherheitsabfragen kann man übrigens auch deaktivieren. Allerdings find ich die schon irgendwo sinnvoll. Aber wenn man 1-2 mal mehr klicken muss, ist das natürlich eine unheimliche Anstrengung und Anstrengung ist ja bekanntlich oftmals = schlecht :*

Mein Desktop sieht immer noch gleich aus, von daher immer noch kein neue Screen von meiner Seite.


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

ja ich weis hab grad keine neue gefunden :/
Ja vista ist seit dem patch besser. Jedoch fehlt mir immer noch ein wirklicher grund soviel geld für etwas zu bezahlen das ich ansich habe.
Design -> pack
Autosuche (Das schnellere) kann man durch ein toll auch haben. (hab ich)
soo  autotreiber .. es geht nicht auf hackerseiten und seiten für übertakten <-- nur offizielle seiten werden durchsucht
windoof betrachter .. ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deskbar rechts

sind 2 sachen dafür soviel geld zu zahlen .. uff


----------



## nalcarya (9. September 2008)

Wieso so viel Geld bezahlen? Sich Vista extra zu kaufen ist doch Blödsinn. Würd ich generell nur machen, wenn man sich sowieso nen neuen PC zulegt und es im Paket bekommt ;P


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur mein pc behalt ich für next 1-2 jahre sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dann bisle upgraden wenn ich muss aber komplet neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 no way <3 my geforce 8800 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja ich weis hab grad keine neue gefunden :/
> Ja vista ist seit dem patch besser. Jedoch fehlt mir immer noch ein wirklicher grund soviel geld für etwas zu bezahlen das ich ansich habe.
> Design -> pack
> Autosuche (Das schnellere) kann man durch ein toll auch haben. (hab ich)
> ...



Ich hab noch was 3 es Ich finde Vista Kann Z.B Schneller Groß Daten auf ne Externe Felsplatte kopieren bei XP Geht dass länger Finde ich Jeden Falls


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

Ich habe mir am freitag Vista Home Premium geholt - für 80€ - und gestern habe ich mir wieder XP Pro draufgeklatscht? warum? das ist in der PC-Technik abteilung nachzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sage nur : Grafikartentreiber der GeForce 9800x2 SLI .... *sigh*

Achja - mein desktop kommt wenn ich von der arbeit zurück bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

Bin schon Gespannt auf deinen Desktop *sabber* XD


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was 3 es Ich finde Vista Kann Z.B Schneller Groß Daten auf ne Externe Felsplatte kopieren bei XP Geht dass länger Finde ich Jeden Falls



hmm meine terra platte geht ganz schnell .. und wenn ich viele daten kopier mach ich kopy paste und geh was trinken oder zock weiter ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 laggen tut pc ja sowiso nid


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

Sodele  , hier sind sie , kann mich leider nicht für einen entscheiden  darum wechsle ich den Hintergrund jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7ikv-4-jpg.html 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7ikv-5-jpg.html 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7ikv-6-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7ikv-7-jpg.html    <= doof , weils jeder hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. September 2008)

Naja mein Vater hat Vista auf seinem Laptop und das funktioniert praktisch kaum ein Programm das ich brauche wie zumbeispiel converter.

Aber naja @topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

^^ Ich wolte mal fragen ob mal ZAM oder einer Von Buffed Sein Desk mal Posten würde ^^ Wehr sicher  Intre........ ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

hier sind meine beiden aktuellen desktophintergründe. kann mich iwie net so recht entscheidn uund darum switche ich je nach lust und laune hin und her^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ja sind nur grafiken bin im mom zu faul um extra n screen zu machn^^


----------



## nalcarya (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7ikv-7-jpg.html    <= doof , weils jeder hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt also sogar Leute die bei eigentlich ganz privaten Sachen auf den "Trend" bzw "was jeder hat" achten. Oo

@Manoroth: das erste find ich richtig, richtig gut. Wo kommt das her? Und ich meine nciht nur wo du's hegunden hast, sondern ob du evtl auch weißt ob das zu irgendeinem Comic gehört / wer's gezeichnet hat? Der Zeichen- und Colorationsstil gefällt mir unheimlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Relativ schlicht.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Es gibt also sogar Leute die bei eigentlich ganz privaten Sachen auf den "Trend" bzw "was jeder hat" achten. Oo
> 
> @Manoroth: das erste find ich richtig, richtig gut. Wo kommt das her? Und ich meine nciht nur wo du's hegunden hast, sondern ob du evtl auch weißt ob das zu irgendeinem Comic gehört / wer's gezeichnet hat? Der Zeichen- und Colorationsstil gefällt mir unheimlich gut
> 
> ...



das bild ist von www.deviantart.com und is aus nem comic (witchblade) der zeichner macht öfters covers etc dafür^^

hier ist der link auf sein profil kannst dir ja ma noch seine anderen "werke" anschaun Nebezial


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Es sieht aber auch verdammt nach _The Darkness_ aus , allerdings ein wenig umgeändert.


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

wow @Manoroth@ dass 2 Bild find ich gut hast du die auch für die auflösung 1680x1050? oder 1680x1200 ^^ aber am besten...... in1680x1050 


Danke schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> wow @Manoroth@ dass 2 Bild find ich gut hast du die auch für die auflösung 1680x1050? oder 1680x1200 ^^ aber am besten...... in1680x1050
> 
> 
> Danke schon mal
> ...



ne sry hab sie nur wie sie da sind... vor allem das 2te finde ich schade da es bei meinem bildschirm(21 zoll) doch ein bischen verpixelt ist....


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

Mhhhmm schade aber ja da kann man nichts machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (10. September 2008)

So ich stell wieder mal mein desk rein ^^<------------mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

mein jetziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versucht gar nicht erst das devil may cry bild zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mein jetziger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Find den DMC Wallpaper jetzt nicht so prall.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenigstens kann ich sagen ich hab ihn selber gemacht *g*


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Hab' auch mal wieder 'nen neuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch wieder wahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab' auch mal wieder 'nen neuen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oha das nenn ich alpträume ^^


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Dachte es is mal Zeit für en neuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

das deine frau da nid einversüchtig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nettes bild


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dachte es is mal Zeit für en neuen



wow absolut geiles Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das eine bestimmte Figur oder nur aus der Fantasie entstanden?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2008)

netter windows skin dracun


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

thx @ trolli^^....den skin hab ich vom TuneUp 208


(benutz dat ding eigentlich nur dafür^^)

und das bild hab ich net selbst gemacht sondern hab des von ner Wall-Paper Sammlung eines Kumpels^^

und my frau findet des auch gut^^


----------



## Kaaper (12. September 2008)

auf jedenfall super bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> thx @ trolli^^....den skin hab ich vom TuneUp 208
> 
> 
> (benutz dat ding eigentlich nur dafür^^)
> ...



dann is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dachte es is mal Zeit für en neuen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir einer sagen? Wie man seine Taskleiste einfäreben kann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

tune up.


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

tune up...dann musst du dich mal durch blättern^^


kannst dir dann ganz viele styles auswählen^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> tune up...dann musst du dich mal durch blättern^^
> 
> 
> kannst dir dann ganz viele styles auswählen^^



Ist das ne Internetseite? wenn ja, könnte mir bitte jemand den Link geben?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2008)

das is n prog. tune up utilities


----------



## Kangrim (12. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is n prog. tune up utilities



Oh naja 40€ ist es mir nicht wert.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

ich hab tune up 2006 . war mal bei ner pc zeitschrift dabei (also 5 €)


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Oh naja 40€ ist es mir nicht wert.^^


meine güte kannst auch die demo benutzen^^


oder einfach mal en kollegen deines vertrauens fragen^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> meine güte kannst auch die demo benutzen^^
> 
> 
> oder einfach mal en kollegen deines vertrauens fragen^^



Naja die demo ist doch nach 30 tagen weg oder? Und meine kollegen haben das nicht soweit ich weiß.^^


----------



## chopi (13. September 2008)

So,hab mich nu dazu etschieden,objectdock ganz wegzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So,hier der neue.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

schaut gut aus^^


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Mein Problem is das ihr hier alle da noch eure Icons im weg habt^^

macht die weg und die Bilder kommen mehr als nur gut zu Geltung^^

Mache mal für die die es net wissen ne kleine Anleitung ..wie man die Icons weg macht vom Desktop und wo die am besten (meiner Meinung nach) hingehören^^


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

wahh... ohne meine schicken Icons kommt ich nimma kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. September 2008)

Naja,es geht ja darum seinen Desktop und nicht sein hintergrundbild zu zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mein Problem is das ihr hier alle da noch eure Icons im weg habt^^
> 
> macht die weg und die Bilder kommen mehr als nur gut zu Geltung^^
> 
> Mache mal für die die es net wissen ne kleine Anleitung ..wie man die Icons weg macht vom Desktop und wo die am besten (meiner Meinung nach) hingehören^^



Naja man macht einen neuen Ordner. Da macht man dann alles was man braucht rein. Dann rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste->Symbolleisten->Neue Symbolleiste. Da dann den Ordner auswählen. Dann rechtsklick auf den Desktop->Symbole anordnen nach-> Desktop Symbole anzeigen das häkchen wegmachen und fertig.^^


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

wie umständlich^^
wozu en neuen Ordner machen^^

und bei neuer Symbolleiste einfach Desktop auswählen reicht auch^^

i wollt aber ne schöne Anleitung machen mit Bildchen...nur durchs ausschneiden erkennt man nix mehr^^..schade..egal^^

Also Aufm Desktop  Rechtsklick --->Symbole anordnen nach-----> Desktopsymbole anzeigen (haken weg)
Auf Taskleiste Rechtsklick -->Symbolleiste--->HAken hinmachen bei Desktop

Dann sieht es so aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie umständlich^^
> wozu en neuen Ordner machen^^
> 
> und bei neuer Symbolleiste einfach Desktop auswählen reicht auch^^
> ...



Naja ich mach ein extra ordner weil ich den ganzen schmarn den ich aufn desktop hab da nicht drinnen haben will.^^


----------



## chopi (13. September 2008)

Ich finde es sieht einfach nur schlecht aus,da hab ich meine Icons lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was bringt schon ein leerer Desktop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Chopi du ei^^.....dann sieht man das bild besser^^


Naja jedem wie beliebt @ kangrimm

i habs so lieber^^ weil so öffnet sich nur ein Fenster^^
also i bin froh das i mein Desktop bild ohne irgendwelche störenden Icons sehen kann^^


----------



## chopi (13. September 2008)

Ja ok toll,man kann das Bild sehn,trotzdem sollte der Desktop auch seiner Aufgabe gerecht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

mal ehrlich...hasi^^..wird er doch .... nur das die Icon net mehr zu sehen sind und nur als liste zusehen ist wie die Schnellstartleiste^^
Außerdem is dat ja auch nur für Leutz gedacht die dat machen wollen^^

Alsoooo. ...bäääh*zungerausstreck*


----------



## Kangrim (13. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mal ehrlich...hasi^^..wird er doch nur das die Icon net mehr zu sehen sind und nur als liste zusehen ist wie die Schnellstartleiste^^
> Außerdem is dat ja auch nur für Leutz gedacht die dat machen wollen^^
> 
> Alsoooo. ...bäääh*zungerausstreck*



Ich mag meine Backgroundbilder auch lieber ohne das gedönz^^


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa ich steh mehr auf übersichtliche und simple Desktops ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

mhhhmm du musst noch die andren Sachen Farbig aus Malen !  nicht nur die pflanze ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

i bin der meinug das sieht klasse aus...und der farn sticht dadurch extremst hervor^^
sieht klasse aus^^ gefällt mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

Wieder mal meiner -_- mir ist so Langweilig [attachment=4798:Unbenannt.jpg]


Hat echt noch einer Tipps um den noch Besser Zu stylen ?


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meins


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Wollte eigentlich einen anderen Screen posten...hab den aber erstmal im Design Thread gepackt..da i mal die Meinung der Bild Bastler haben möchte^^

Deswegen hier mal en neuer^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

emo engel der flügel rizzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schaut ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

bevor du fragst den hab ich mir nur  als Desktop gemacht...da waren meine finger net im spiel^(was ja klar ist^^)


----------------
Now playing: Rosenstolz-Live aus Berlin-CD1-02-Bastard
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

da hätt ich gern meine finger im spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grr*


----------



## aseari (14. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mööp


----------



## chopi (14. September 2008)

Hehe,sieht nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur dieser Winkel ist komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (14. September 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> *IMG*
> 
> Joa ich steh mehr auf übersichtliche und simple Desktops ^^




Wo haste den her? *auch will!!*


----------



## Ebon (14. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So hier mein Neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhh da läuft es mir irgendwie immer wieder eiskalt den Rücken runter, jetzt noch der Glockenschlag im Hintergrund ablaufen lassen und man ist eigentlich immer Traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfacher, aber unheimlich schönes Screen! Auch wenn der  Post schon über ein Jahr alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider darf ich nicht meine Desks reinhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (14. September 2008)

und wie so Darfst du dass nicht?


----------



## Ebon (14. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> und wie so Darfst du dass nicht?




Sagen wir's so es sind etwas freizügige Bilder ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (14. September 2008)

oh GRRR *sabber* ^^XD kannst ja die Stellen Mit einem Schwarzen Balken Belgen ^^ XD


----------



## Oonâgh (14. September 2008)

Aber dann is doch langweilig.. n Schwarzes Rechteck kann man sich auch vorstellen =P


----------



## Minastirit (14. September 2008)

Hmm 1280 x 1024 pixel in schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stell ich mir spannend vor^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mal ein neues.. Na is das Geil oder is das geil^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. September 2008)

Dracun,haste den auch in ohne taskleiste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

klar willste haben???


Dann mach doch mal klick da unten^^
[attachment=4943:186.jpg]


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

hatte ich ma so vor 4 jahren^^


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Vllt gefällt dir der hier auch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So,hab mich nu dazu etschieden,objectdock ganz wegzumachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ieeh, Vista. Das hätt ich nicht von Dir gedacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na dracun auch fleißig Spellforce gezockt oder nur den dessi geholt^^

btw. ich kann meinen grad nicht posten weil ja nippel und so verboten sind schade eigendlich^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Schon wieder geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na dracun auch fleißig Spellforce gezockt oder nur den dessi geholt^^
> 
> btw. ich kann meinen grad nicht posten weil ja *nippel und so verboten sind *schade eigendlich^^


nixe spellforce...is nur in meiner  WP sammlung dabei gewesen^^ und i find den drachen und die elfin nur geil^^

seit wann sind die denn verboten worden????


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na dracun auch fleißig Spellforce gezockt oder nur den dessi geholt^^
> 
> btw. ich kann meinen grad nicht posten weil ja nippel und so verboten sind schade eigendlich^^




Mach einen schwarzen Balken drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mods Posten sogar Nippel siehe erste Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mach einen schwarzen Balken drüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne glaub mir mein bild is n zacken härter aber ich such was hamrloses versprochen


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (21. September 2008)

*1.* Ja das sind meine Chars...
*2.* Nein keine Fotobearbeitung einfach nur in WoW ein Screen gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh wie ich mich freue 5x WotLK zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> *1.* Ja das sind meine Chars...
> *2.* Nein keine Fotobearbeitung einfach nur in WoW ein Screen gemacht...
> 
> 
> ...



sach ma aufwelchem server spielste?


----------



## nalcarya (21. September 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> *2.* Nein keine Fotobearbeitung einfach nur in WoW ein Screen gemacht...


Du hast 5 Accounts? Ernsthaft? Warum schmeißt du dafür so viel Geld raus? O_o


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> /push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gief wallpaper plx !!! :>


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/downloads.xml


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/downloads.xml


ja nee, ich will schon den selben wie cracki (XD) hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnGa.AriX (21. September 2008)

So hier ist mal meiner

Klicken


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

holla das sieht ma hamemr aus^^

kann man immer wider was entdecken


----------



## chopi (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schon wieder geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das bild hät ich auch gerne *g*
Und danke Dracun für deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnGa.AriX (21. September 2008)

Nachdem Chopi schon gefrgat hat ob´s meins auch ohne Taskleiste gibt hier der Link.


----------



## mccord (21. September 2008)

^ schickes hintergrundbild! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein momentanes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> ^ schickes hintergrundbild!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schon wieder so verdammt nice

*mccord tollfind*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

sry 4 dbl post aber ich war grad eben n bissl auf deviantart wildern. das heißt ich werd mein hintergrund wohl in nächster zeit des öfteren mal wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is mein desktop zur zeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (21. September 2008)

Den hab ich auch in meinem Wallpaper-Ordner riesentrolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (21. September 2008)

Meinz... leider verursacht Rocket Dock Websitelags bei mir -.-

Und nein, nicht Vista!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

also den hintergrund find ich mal hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also den hintergrund find ich mal hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls du meinen meinst: http://desktopography.net/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Falls du meinen meinst: http://desktopography.net/


vielen dank für den link. kannte die seite noch nicht, aber da sind echt n paar klasse sachen dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaW120 (22. September 2008)

Hia is meina  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Desktop :>


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2008)

so siehts bei mir atm aus. leider hab ich bei dem hintegrund so unschöne balken. plöde widescreen bilder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. September 2008)

Genau den selben hatt ich auch ma *g*
Chopi hat ja auch nen Bildschirm mit 1440*900 piksöl


----------



## werbaer (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unglaublich kreativ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

igitt, cs:source ^^


----------



## Astrad (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Desk :>


----------



## werbaer (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> igitt, cs:source ^^


hab ja auch 1.6, man muss ja alles mal ausprobiert haben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

werbaer schrieb:


> hab ja auch 1.6, man muss ja alles mal ausprobiert haben^^


naja, auch source hat 1 gute seite: ZOMBIE MOD^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tjoa, bisschen leer, aber bei dem hintrgrund würde mehr wsl nur stören *g*


----------



## Astrad (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa, bisschen leer, aber bei dem hintrgrund würde mehr wsl nur stören *g*




Richtig,alles andere wie WoW,Steam etc. liegt auf Makro´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Hatte auch n marko für Papierkorb leeren,aber das löscht nicht den Inhalt,sondern den Korb....und das ist dann doof xD.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

papierkorb löschen? das icon kannst nicht löschen -.- unmöglich ! wenn doch .. sag wie ^^ nimmt mich wunder


----------



## Astrad (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> papierkorb löschen? das icon kannst nicht löschen -.- unmöglich ! wenn doch .. sag wie ^^ nimmt mich wunder




Ob man es wirklich löschen kann,weiss ich net.Bei mir isses nur so,wenn ich das Papierkorb makro drücke,fragt er mich ob ich mir sicher bin das ich den Papierkorb löschen will. Ob das nu n Bug is oder was auch immer,weiss ich net, wills auch net ausprobieren.... ich mag mein papiekörbchen :/,


----------



## chopi (23. September 2008)

Der Papierkorb isja sozusagen eine Verknüpfung oder?
Ich jedenfalls kanns ohne Probleme löschen,um es wieder herzuholen muss ich dann in irgendwelche Optionen.


----------



## nalcarya (24. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> papierkorb löschen? das icon kannst nicht löschen -.- unmöglich ! wenn doch .. sag wie ^^ nimmt mich wunder


Also irgendwie machst du was falsch... auch ich kann den einfach ganz normal löschen :>


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> papierkorb löschen? das icon kannst nicht löschen -.- unmöglich ! wenn doch .. sag wie ^^ nimmt mich wunder




Unter Vista kannst du das Icon löschen, was mir pro Woche ca. 2 mal passiert. Macht sich bemerkbar, wenn ich mal wieder etwas in den Papierkorb schieben möchte und das Icon nicht da ist.


----------



## nalcarya (24. September 2008)

Ah okay, dann liegt's an Vista, dass ich es löschen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaW120 (24. September 2008)

So hab meins jetz auch ma gleich zu anschaun gepostet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. September 2008)

Hast du auf der vorherigen Seite doch auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab eig immer n schicken Screen von meinem Krieger hintendrin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Unter Vista kannst du das Icon löschen, was mir pro Woche ca. 2 mal passiert. Macht sich bemerkbar, wenn ich mal wieder etwas in den Papierkorb schieben möchte und das Icon nicht da ist.


Manchmal kommt es mir so vor,als ob ich der einzige wäre,der [entf] drückt wenn er was löschen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@den da über mir mit dem wowscreen - Sieht genial aus wie der Netherdrache da auf seinen Hinterpfoten steht,aber wieso nennt man sich W4RR10CK666 ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (24. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> papierkorb löschen? das icon kannst nicht löschen -.- unmöglich ! wenn doch .. sag wie ^^ nimmt mich wunder



Papierkorb löschen ist ganz einfach:

WIN+R
Regedit
ENTER
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ Software\ Microsoft\ Windows\ CurrentVersion\ explorer\ Desktop\ NameSpace\
{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} löschen


voilà

Will man den Papierkorb wieder haben, erstellt man den Schlüssel einfach unter oben angegebenem Pfad neu, doppelklickt auf (Standard) und schreibt als Wert *Recycle Bin* hinein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. September 2008)

Oder einfach bei Desktopsymboleinstellungen, den Haken bei Papierkorb wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor,als ob ich der einzige wäre,der [entf] drückt wenn er was löschen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum zur hölle sollte man es anders machen? óÒ


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum zur hölle sollte man es anders machen? óÒ


Immer wen ich jemanden an nem Pc sehe,zieht er die sachen in das Icon,so wie der,den ich zitierst hab o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Immer wen ich jemanden an nem Pc sehe,zieht er die sachen in das Icon,so wie der,den ich zitierst hab o.O


jojo is mir schon klar^^
naja jedem das seine. auch wenn ichs extremst komisch und unsinnig finde

mein desktop atm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (24. September 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Oder einfach bei Desktopsymboleinstellungen, den Haken bei Papierkorb wegmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Haken ist bei mir nicht vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich hab den Papierkorb aufm Desktop... und nicht als Verknüpfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Jemand der SeeeD hört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin erstaunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das Bild will mir nicht gefallen xD


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (24. September 2008)

Da einige Herren hier halbnackte Frauen auf dem Desktop haben, werde ich jetzt mal meinen Teil für die Damenwelt beisteuern! So sieht mein Desktop aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> @den da über mir mit dem wowscreen - Sieht genial aus wie der Netherdrache da auf seinen Hinterpfoten steht,aber wieso nennt man sich W4RR10CK666 ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yop mein Lieblingsscreen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier wer den auch haben will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heiße W4R10CK 666 in CSS... nicht das ich Satanist wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



riesentrolli schrieb:


> mein desktop atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Emo" ... wasn das fürn Ordner? nur so aus interresse   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... verdächtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

nur n ordner mit fotos mehr nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Der Haken ist bei mir nicht vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag doch gleich das du so ein komischer XP user bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (25. September 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich das du so ein komischer XP user bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dann bitte "User eines komischen XPs" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Papierkorb löschen ist ganz einfach:
> 
> WIN+R
> Regedit
> ...



weis ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abr mit <Delete> bringt man es unter xp nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will das teil auch nicht weghaben .. wie oft musst ich da schon rein und was retten *g*


----------



## _Miche_ (26. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weis ich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ Kontte ich deinem Post ja nicht entnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um hier was beizusteuern... ein kleines Update... nur ObjectDock drauf und die Icons ausgeblendet... sonst nix weiter gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (26. September 2008)

das ist mein neuer.. ja auch ich als frau mag solche bilder


----------



## chopi (26. September 2008)

Oha,badcatha ist ja wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welcome back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (26. September 2008)

*kichert* bin ab und an immer malwieder da. schreib nur seltener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

schön das du wieder da bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
netter hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir *g*


----------



## badhcatha (26. September 2008)

danke dir mina, finde das bild auch sehr nett


----------



## Painhawk (26. September 2008)

Hier mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XP-User aus Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Desin von Vista ist einfach nice


----------



## chopi (26. September 2008)

Geiler Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Danke ^-^

Ich liebe solche skandinavisch angehauchten Landschaften (Nadelbäume so weit das Auge reicht)


----------



## Dracun (27. September 2008)

Was ich viel Lustiger finde du hörst grad track nummer 2345???...dein armer winamp^^
aber wie kriegst du den vista style hin?? mit ner zusatz software?? rein interesse halber^^


----------



## Sjukdom (27. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(KLICKEN ZUM VERGRÖSSERN)

Naja, nichts besonderes...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

Was hast den du alls hintergrund deinen Boden  oder was?


----------



## Sjukdom (27. September 2008)

Ja Boden, sieht man doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

eXeiZ schrieb:


> Ja Boden, sieht man doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja Weiss ich ist dass Deiner oder ein von net ? ^^ Wen ja hast schöner boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (27. September 2008)

@ Todesschleicher: Cooler Hintergrund! Kennst jemand eine Seite, auf der man solche Desktophintergründe (wenn möglich im HD-Format) runterladen kann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. September 2008)

http://desktopography.net/

kannst ja mal gucken, ob hier was für dich dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne andere seite kenn ich atm leider nicht


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (27. September 2008)

Bingo! Genau das, was ich gesucht habe ^^ Danke Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. September 2008)

np, hab die website auch über den thread hier bekommen, und mein aktuelles hintergrundbild ist daher^^


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

die seite is ja der hammer^^ hab auch glaich n paar in meine eigenen dateien gepackt


----------



## riesentrolli (27. September 2008)

bei deviantart kamm man auch n paar sehr nice bilder finden.


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

ja da hab ich die meisten meiner desktops her


----------



## _Miche_ (27. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Was ich viel Lustiger finde du hörst grad track nummer 2345???...dein armer winamp^^
> aber wie kriegst du den vista style hin?? mit ner zusatz software?? rein interesse halber^^



Soweit ich das beurteilen kann bzw. weil ich auch so einen Style habe... schau mal hier: CrystalXP (Da dürfte es dann Vista Inspirat 2 sein)


----------



## Pathorì (27. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausnahmsweise mal aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

Ja Geile Blutelfin  *sabber* O.o 



aber mir ist was Aufgefallen kein wow Icon auf dem desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (27. September 2008)

Pathorì schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute, wenn ihr euch Frauen auf den Desktop ladet, dann bitte "echte" - also Fotos und nicht gezeichnete xD

BTW: Weil ich hier sehe, dass sehr viele die XP-Styles nutzen (Oder es sind nur 2-3 die des Öfteren Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hat von jemand schon eine Möglichkeit gefunden, für ObjectDock oder RocketDock eigene Docklets zu schreiben? Vorzugsweise in VB .NET 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathorì (27. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr euch Frauen auf den Desktop ladet, dann bitte "echte" - also Fotos und nicht gezeichnete xD
> 
> BTW: Weil ich hier sehe, dass sehr viele die XP-Styles nutzen (Oder es sind nur 2-3 die des Öfteren Posten
> 
> ...



öhm ich bin selber weiblich und halt nicht so viel von (halb)nackten "echten" Frauen auf meinem Desktop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab das Bild einfach nur schön gfunden und den Hintergrund bissl bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

Pathorì schrieb:


> öhm ich bin selber weiblich und halt nicht so viel von (halb)nackten "echten" Frauen auf meinem Desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




XD XD XD ich find dass Bild auch schön hab eins mit der Elfe drauf alls poster in meinen Zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (27. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (27. September 2008)

http://www.***/pic,13456352/desk2.jpg


/ edit  : Sry 4 double post


----------



## Pathorì (27. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ja Geile Blutelfin  *sabber* O.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verdammt, erwischt ^^
naja der screenshot is ca 1/2 monat alt und da hatt ich wengam umziehn noch kein internet

ich weiß, ich weiß, trotzdem keine entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> http://www.***/pic,13456352/desk2.jpg


Der ist ja mal echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> http://www.***/pic,13456352/desk2.jpg



schickt mal echt wie e sau^^

ich hab immernoch diese graslandschaft mit wolken unso...kA hab keinen drang irgendwas zu verändern.mein desktop style interessiert mich mal so ziemlich garnich

aber den von anderen schon^^


----------



## Shizuh (28. September 2008)

Windows xp, 94 Style, schätze die komplette Ansicht meines Dekstops

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2267/unbenanntsy0.png


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

So wurd zeit für en neuen und hier is er^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

ohne worte :>


----------



## chopi (28. September 2008)

Haha,guckt euch die Katze da ganz rechts an,der Gesichtsausdruck...ahja,und die Frau o.0


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Haha,guckt euch die Katze da ganz rechts an,der Gesichtsausdruck...ahja,und die Frau o.0


naja, wems gefällt.....
(mir^^)


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> http://www.***/pic,13456352/desk2.jpg
> 
> 
> / edit  : Sry 4 double post


Haben will! o.o wo kriegt man das? xD

Nackte Weiber braucht keiner (aufm Desktop)...Landschaften ftw! xD


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

Hier auch mal mein Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

nice... aber hey du arbeitest bei ner auflösung von 800/600... wuuuah^^


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

Naja habe nen 17" Monitor und wenn ich dort auf 1024 x 768 stelle, sind mir die Icons und die Schrift von manchen Programmen zu klein, deswegen nehme ich lieber die 800 x 600 dort kann man wenigstens noch alles lesen.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

hab auch en 17 zoller( glaub ich^^) und i wills klein haben^^
meine Auflösung liegt bei 1280 * 1024^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

17" 1024x768

Ich glaub dein Bildschirm skaliert blöd Bloody-Shadow

ich glaub ich stell auch mal auf 1.280x1.024^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> 17" 1024x768
> 
> Ich glaub dein Bildschirm skaliert blöd Bloody-Shadow
> 
> ich glaub ich stell auch mal auf 1.280x1.024^^



is cool^^ also mir gefällts^^


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> 17" 1024x768
> 
> Ich glaub dein Bildschirm skaliert blöd Bloody-Shadow
> 
> ich glaub ich stell auch mal auf 1.280x1.024^^



Naja ich weiß nicht, es gibt doch so eine Art "Richtline" von wegen 17" sollte doch normal 1024 x 768 sein für optimales Bild, aber wenn ich es so einstelle sind meine Icons wirklich arg klein, aber das ist nicht das tragische, die Schrift egal wo ist sehr sehr klein und es ist jetzt nicht so das ich eine Sehschwäche habe, schon möglich das mein Bildschirm im Eimer ist :-(


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Gott ist das winzig...

Gott hab ich viel Platz jetzt

Gott ist das geil xD


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

sach ich doch^^


----------



## Belty (28. September 2008)

Habe auch mal 1280 x 1024 gemacht, aber nur für ein paar Sekunden, mein alter Desktop passt da in eine kleine Ecke oben links und oh mein Gott flimmert das. 

Geil, naja geil finde ich ist alles andere :-)


----------



## t_AK_47 (28. September 2008)

bei mir habndelt es sich um Windows Xp bloß mit samurize, könnt ja danach googlen. Ist ziemlich schwer alles zu konfigurieren. 

Mfg


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

also mein TFT packt dat ohne probs und  mir gefällts^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lalala <3 sein 24zoll teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soo geil


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mein neuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da komm ich mir mit meinem 21 zoller klein vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

das ding is auch grösser als ich dachte^^
naja nun hab ich nen 19er und nen 24er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den 17er hab ich nun mal vorerst weggetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigentlich nur weil meine geforce nur 2 ausgänge hat^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mein neuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Duuuude!

Need auf 24Zöller!

Naja wenn ich ne 4870 hab kann ich auch dadran denken^^


----------



## Strongy (29. September 2008)

hier mal meiner: >>KLICK<<


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Duuuude!
> 
> Need auf 24Zöller!
> 
> Naja wenn ich ne 4870 hab kann ich auch dadran denken^^



geforce 8800gtx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kanns ganz gut. nun nur noch kuken wies zu zum zocken ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow auf wide .. mist ui neu bauen :/


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Lol Nice Strongy!


----------



## Strongy (29. September 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Lol Nice Strongy!



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja und für alle die wissen wollen woher der ist: http://www.real-desktop.de/index.php

es gibt auch noch einige andere solcher programme... ich finde sie voll lustig...


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

welche denn und wo ?


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Hab auch wieder ma nen Neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder ma nen Neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Bild hab ich auchnoch irgendwo in meinem Wallpaper Ordner. Ich werd mir jetzt mal einen neuen machen und ihn euch dann zeigen.^^


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Ich würde mein Desktop ja gerne Posten, aber ist leider FSK 18.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also lassen wir das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Kannst ruhig Posten  das is au net grad jugendfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dracun schrieb:


> So wurd zeit für en neuen und hier is er^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Kannst ruhig Posten  das is au net grad jugendfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber es hat style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (30. September 2008)

Hier meiner, nach langem suchen endlich was passendes gefunden...


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

[attachment=5096:desktop300908.jpg] Wahnsinnig sexy


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

Hier is meins, is nicht gerade sehr aufgeräumt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. September 2008)

So hier ist wie versprochen mein neuer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Dude, nice Dude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mir schon wieder zu leer :/ Also ganz ohne Icons käm ich nicht aus.


----------



## Klunker (30. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So hier ist wie versprochen mein neuer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




krig ich die seite wo du den her hast Oo willd ena uch ahben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

klunker
du hast eine Tastatur .. Die kann man auch mit den Fingern Bedienen ..
willd ena uch ahben <-- ... 

Naja lade grad bilder runter und such mal neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem jetzigen bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden


----------



## Kangrim (30. September 2008)

Und nochmal für alle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und nochmal für alle


danke für mein neues hintergrundbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

bild ist geil leider nicht ganz meine grösse :/
und mein 2nd screen hat alle icons will ja das bild nicht zerstören


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Meine neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

der heiligenschein ist doch aufgeklebt !


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Rofl


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neustes

btw crack du kuken mail an plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit grüne brille hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kenn ich noch von gestern *g* so heilig war sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*neidisch sei* wegen 24 zoller :'(

das linke bild find ich nit so pralle.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

is aber blöd zum bilder suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt sowenig gute wallpapers für die grösse leider :/


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Omg ich hab mail bekommen?^^
Schon wieder geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

du änderst auch alle 2min? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die schaut nett aus *ja peitsch mich aus* und ja du hast mail von mir .. damit die beiden sigs mal gleich gross sind .--.- is ja doof so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du änderst auch alle 2min?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also für so nen hintergrundbild würde ich auch wechseln.
hintregrundbild trift augen over 9000!


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

hach wenn ich meine anime sammlung als hg hätte würde zam kommen und sagen ich darf solche bilder nicht posten *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hach wenn ich meine anime sammlung als hg hätte würde zam kommen und sagen ich darf solche bilder nicht posten *g*


ach find ich schrott.
auf genug seiten gibts genauso zeug, und hier ists ja dann noch für einen guten zweck (anderen nette hintergrundbilder zu bescheren)


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg ich hab meil bekommen?^^
> Schon wieder geändert
> 
> 
> ...



waa will auch pls per pm schickn^^


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Hab hier grad nen neuen,aber ich bin eh grad am ändern,also bleibt der nicht lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

ich kann mir schon denken, was du da für websites mit paint rausgemacht hast :>


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

manoroth .. schonma was von internet gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sufu spuckt viele bilder aus..
naja ich hab selten selbes wie sonst jemand .. mags einfach nid wenn alle selbes haben


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann mir schon denken, was du da für websites mit paint rausgemacht hast :>


Ne,das wars diesmal wirklich nicht^^
Waren mehr die Seiten,die meine Schwester offen hatte,bevor sie noch was auszusetzen hat

//edit - So,hier noch einer,der nicht lange bleiben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Chopi woher sind die beiden Bilder?


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Idee, Milchtüte (frag mich nicht, wie ich gerade auf den Namen komme, keine Ahnung :blink), muss ich dir schon lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hier ist meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

mein alter neuer =)

hatte den vor jahren schonmla jetzt wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier ist meins


----------



## Aldaria (1. Oktober 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Chopi woher sind die beiden Bilder?



Ich weis zwar nicht, woher er es hat, erinnert mich aber ein bisschen an. "I am Legend"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob es wohl auf einer DVD dazu ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm dieses real desktop is irgendwie doof wenn man nur die kostenlose version hat ^^ naja mein desktop:

http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopeu2.jpg


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm gorilla ich hab dich überholt <.<


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm gorilla ich hab dich überholt <.<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Oho, Renn mit weissen Flügel. Echt nice.

Ich muss mir auch endlich mal einen basteln aber bin immer zu faul 3 Bilder mit 1280x1024 zu einem Bild zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Die beiden Dinger sind von ner ganz normalen Wallpaperseite,aber frag mich jetzt nicht von welcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oho, Renn mit weissen Flügel. Echt nice.
> 
> Ich muss mir auch endlich mal einen basteln aber bin immer zu faul 3 Bilder mit 1280x1024 zu einem Bild zu machen.
> 
> ...



angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnte auch noch meinen alten 17zoll hinstellen aber das macht kein sinn ..
2 so schöne bildschirme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

mal wieder antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ist meiner 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn ich mich frage was das sein soll .. Pinker Drache der Striptease macht? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der ist net pink, der ist lila/blau o0


----------



## chopi (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Drache hat keine Nippel o.O
Naja,buffed gefällts *g*


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich würde auch sagen lila und blau ^^
soll ich link zur quelle jeben?


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

dafür aht er den ansatz der weiblichkeit unten rum  ich steh aj nicht so auf die art von künstlerischer freiheit aber naja jdem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

ok lila/blau .. aber macht immer noch kein sinn für mich ... syr seh selten nen lila drachen der stript ohne nippel *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok lila/blau .. aber macht immer noch kein sinn für mich ... syr seh selten nen lila drachen der stript ohne nippel *g*


dafür hat er untenrum mehr weibliche merkmale, wenn ich das recht seh.


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

@klunker, der Ansatz, wird zu meist von meiner Taskleite verdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sieht da noch ein bissien mehr,


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> @klunker, der Ansatz, wird zu meist von meiner Taskleite verdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sowas sieht man ja auch nich alle tage :\ ^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

wie meinst du das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?


nun, bisher hatte ich noch nicht das glück nen strippenden drachen zu sehen ohne nippel, dafür mit ner mumu


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ^^ es ist auch unlogisch das sie überhaupt Brüste hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drache legen ja normaler Weise Eier, aber man will ja ein bissien Erotik haben


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmm hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie nen Drachen gesehen aber .. ok .. sie legen eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja kleine frage.. wie hast du es gemacht das der Papierkorb irgendwie dünkler ist ? liegt das einfach an vista bar da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

Richtig, der Papierkorb ist dahinter versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ist das einzige element das ich nicht rausnehmen kann, sonst währe der auch wech, stört ein bissien das gesamt bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wie du hast noch keinen Drachen gesehen ^^.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hmm hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie nen Drachen gesehen aber .. ok .. sie legen eier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



minas was sit los mit euch schweitzern? Oo jeder weiß das drachen eier legen, das war schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben. in wow musst du doch auch dracheneie sammeln und mal en beispiel zu amchen, oder prinzessis bla blub finde das ei von xlflgldfkd den allmächtigen fdfj on dkdfjkf vom bösen zauberer jkdfkjfgjk beschworen^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

so im rl .. weis nicht .. wo gibts die? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sonst schauen drachen auch auf jeder seite anders aus ..
naja papierkorb bekommt man unter vista afaik weg ... notfalls mit registry

klunkter .. ja genau wow ist der richtwert für alle drachen .. genau .. wie konnt ich das nur vergessen ... NOT


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> minas was sit los mit euch schweitzern? Oo jeder weiß das drachen eier legen, das war schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben. in wow musst du doch auch dracheneie sammeln und mal en beispiel zu amchen, oder prinzessis bla blub finde das ei von xlflgldfkd den allmächtigen fdfj on dkdfjkf vom bösen zauberer jkdfkjfgjk beschworen^^


für die q fkdkfjjdkjfkd?

ach, kann man den papierkorb bei vista nit löschen? o0


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Drachen Eier legen ist eigentlich in jeder Geschichte, aber um ehrlich zu sein mag ich nur die Europäischen Drachen.

@Minastirit ich habe sogar ein Buch über Drachen ^^


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

ich wolte dir nur ein beispiel geben wie etwas was seid ewigkeiten festgelegt wurde einzug in unser modernes leben gefunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker es gibt ja auch noch Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

die schweiz hat nen eigenen drachen cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der drache von breno^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

jup haben wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber eben schaut jeder drache anders aus ..

naja legen drachen halt einer .. nur weis ich nicht wer die legt.. dachte immer die männer legen sie und die frauen halten sie warm .. oder irgendwie so .. naja hat ja keinen drachen den man einfach so fragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und büchern glaub ich seit der bibel nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Klunker es gibt ja auch noch Bücher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kennst dud as  Buch Drachen Meer? ist echt gut =) aber eher was für jüngere *staub wegblas*


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Klunker es gibt ja auch noch Bücher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kennst dud as  Buch Drachen Meer? ist echt gut =) aber eher was für jüngere *staub wegblas*


oder Eragon  sagt wohl eher jemanden was^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (1. Oktober 2008)

Drachen Meer? nein, mal gleich Kritik lesen ^^


Eragon mag ich nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ich wollte den Link reinsetzen für dS Bild Selbst. damit die anderen das sich auch nehmen können ( wer es will) aber ich weis jetzt nicht wegen des Jugendschutzes ^^


----------



## nalcarya (2. Oktober 2008)

Drachen sind Echsen. Echsen legen Eier. So einfach ist das


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Drachen sind Echsen. Echsen legen Eier. So einfach ist das



meeep falsch^^  die Gürtelschweife zum beispiel sind lebendgebärende echsen

aber bei den meisten stimmts^^


----------



## nalcarya (2. Oktober 2008)

Es bleibt eine Ausnahme. Von daher ist es verständlich wo die Ableitung "Drachen legen Eier" herkommt ;>


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

okay .. hmm aber ich bekomme angst .. hab ich irgendwann 2 drachen dabei? *g*

naja muss nun neues wallpaper für arbeit finden .. andere das ich hatte mag ich nimmer .. bild das nicht sexistisch ist oder so -.- bäh
hasse regeln


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Da mein Monitor dieses Wochenende abgeraucht ist und der Aldi gerade einen günstigen TFT im Angebot hatte, mußte ich neue Wallpaper organisieren. 1440x900 Pixel ist aber auch ein unmögliches Format. ;(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal was gebastelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Hause werde ich wohl noch einen machen aber darf ich hier dann wohl nicht posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurzeit mein desktop hintergrund ^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> So ich hab mir jetzt mal was gebastelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch mir darfst du den per pm posten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@nox nettes bild aber wie du selbst sagst .. format ist bisle naja^^
edit meint: die rechts kuken irgendwie böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch mir darfst du den per pm posten !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok, kann ich machen

wie würdest du reagieren wenn einfach so jemand kommt und dich am Strand zeichnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

kommt draufan wie diejenige ausschuat
wenns ein "derjeniger" ist .. ok würd auch blöd kuken ^^


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @nox nettes bild aber wie du selbst sagst .. format ist bisle naja^^



Ich meinte eigentlich, dass es schwer ist überhaupt Bilder in 1440x900 zu finden. Mein momentanes hat aber genau diese Abmessungen. ^^


----------



## chopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab letztens "wallpaper 1440*900" bei google eingegeben und ich hatte die volle auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Oktober 2008)

*Wer sowas ähnliches in besserer Qualität vorliegen hat,möge sich bitte melden!! (Vorzugsweise 1440*900,alles andere geht natürlich auch,hauptsache bessere Quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).*
So,hier mal mein neuer - 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

könnte mir denken, dass du da evtl was findest http://www.shorpy.com/


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2008)

musste meinen Desktop wieder mal ändern^^

also hier mein neuer^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aja und Trolli.... i bin froh das wir "vereint" wurden^^

Sonst hätte ich niemals meine Frau kennen lernen können also finde ich is dies schon ein Tag zum Feiern^^*


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

darum gehts ja auch gar net.



> Hart Backbord! – Für etwas Besseres als die Nation!
> 3. Oktober: Kein Grund zum Feiern!
> 
> Vom 3. bis 5. Oktober finden in Hamburg die offiziellen Feierlichkeiten zum Tag der deutschen Einheit unter dem Motto „Kulturnation Deutschland“ statt. Geboten werden soll ein „Bürgerfest“ mit Wurstbude, Deutschpop, Klassik, Boot und einer seichten Brise politischer Agitation. Zusammen mit mehreren 100 000 Besucher_innen soll hier patriotische Begeisterung gepflegt und als Event inszeniert werden „Hamburg möchte mit dem Kulturfest in der HafenCity und der Speicherstadt ein Zeichen setzen und demonstrieren, dass der Tag der Deutschen Einheit ein ganz besonderes Ereignis ist, das man fröhlich und dennoch anspruchsvoll feiern kann.“ so der Geschäftsführer der Hamburg Marketing GmbH. Wenn an diesem Tag die selbsternannte Elbmetropole die Gelegenheit nutzen möchte, um ihr elitäres Protzprojekt Hafencity in Szene zu setzen, und das offizielle Deutschland sich anschickt, sich in leitkultureller Vielfalt zu präsentieren, wollen wir das nicht umkommentiert lassen und unseren ganz eigene Vorstellung von „anspruchsvoll feiern“ ins Spiel bringen. Dem reaktionären Einheitstaumel im Gewand kultureller Vielfalt setzen wir unsere Unversöhnlichkeit mit der Nation und den herrschenden Verhältnissen von Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung entgegen.
> ...


http://antifahamburg.blogsport.de/aufrufe/


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Lasst nie euren PC allein,wenn nur Frauen im Haus sind,die euer Pw kennen...
Sonst habt ihr am Ende sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja,bin ma das Bild von gestern suchen,ist ja zum Glück auf der ersten Googleseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2008)

loool chopi^^

tja  armes tuck tuck...aber wer weiß was deine frau dir damit sagen will^^


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> loool chopi^^
> 
> tja  armes tuck tuck...aber wer weiß was deine frau dir damit sagen will^^


Frau? o.Ô
Ich meinte damit eher meine Mutter und meine Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

schick mir das bild ma pls chpi


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schick mir das bild ma pls chpi


Habs nicht mehr,die haben das wohl irgendwo gefunden und "als hintergrundbild einstellen" genommen. Hab nu wieder das Americansectorschild.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

trolli? waaaa
chopi .. das bild ist sowas von ihhhh
wenns nun freundin gewesen wär die dir was damit sagen will so halb ok
aber sis?mutta? xD jetzt weis ich wiso ich ein 14stelliges pw hab xD


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Habs nicht mehr,die haben das wohl irgendwo gefunden und "als hintergrundbild einstellen" genommen. Hab nu wieder das Americansectorschild.


trotzdem hättest du es noch finden können. minas hat mal i-wo gesagt wo die hintergründe gespeichert werden. ich will das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin dann ma googlen^^


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> trotzdem hättest du es noch finden können. minas hat mal i-wo gesagt wo die hintergründe gespeichert werden. ich will das bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn mir minas sagt wie,mach ichs gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst wenn ich ein 14stelliges hätte,müsste ich es verraten -.-


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> darum gehts ja auch gar net.
> 
> 
> > *Gegen Rassismus, Antisemitismus, Kapitalismus und Nation*!
> ...




So hab mal einen Teil deines Zitats mit gequotet^^
und diesen fett markierten Teil wollt ich mal ansprechen^^

1.: Sehe icha uch so
2.:Ebenso auch dagegen bin
3.: Gehöhrt dazu und wir alle brauchen Geld....denn ohne können wir net leben und zurück in die Steinzeit will ich net^^
4.: was bitteschön dagegen einzuwenden wenn man sich als Nation fühlen will??
Es gibt einige Dinge die auch mich ankotzen, gar keine frage, aber i fühle mich mit Deutschland verbunden und ich bin stolz auf mein land net auf die politik aber auf mein land  also verstehe ich net wie man gegen die Nation sein kann...aber egal jeder wie ihm/ihr beliebt^^


Das war nur meine kleine eigene Meinung^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenn mir minas sagt wie,mach ichs gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Minastirit schrieb:


> normal isses hier
> C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper
> 
> oder hier
> ...



aber wenn du n neues hast bringt das denk ich mal auch nix mehr


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

teilweise wird es aber gepsichert da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab dort ca 12 bilder gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok 10 davon wollt ich eigntlich nimmer sehen aber egal


----------



## Ps3 (4. Oktober 2008)

Vyolet schrieb:


> Hier is meins, is nicht gerade sehr aufgeräumt xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





omg ^^ man man ^^ Sieht der Rest der Wohnung auch so aus oder nur der pc=desk ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Oktober 2008)

Nach langer Zeit mit (immer noch absolut tollem, aber ich brauch mal was anderes *g*) Diablo3-Wallpaper, hab ich auf unserer gestrigen LAN endlich mal mein Wallpaper gewechselt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(anklicken für volle Größe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (4. Oktober 2008)

i like turtles! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

So, mein Neuer... Ja, es hat mich wiedergepackt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2008)

Ui, Crysis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner sieht aktuell so aus : (über das Bild rechts nicht wundern, ich hab meinen alten Monitor als zweiten angeschlossen und der ist eben n bissl kleiner als der neue^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo ich hie gerade so durchblättere, wie kriegt man es denn hin dass auf dem zweiten Monitor ein anderer Hintergrund ist?


----------



## chopi (6. Oktober 2008)

Sie hats schon wieder getan o.O Ich änder heute das Passwort!
Riesentrolli,du wolltest das Pic?
Dieser Link ist nur für den user Riesentrolli gedacht,jedem anderen wird davon abgeraten,sich dieses Bild anzusehn


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ui, Crysis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt auf grafik karte an .. irgendwo in meinem blog .. seite kp steht wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich dir suchen erspare .. man bin ich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://my.buffed.de/user/191348/blog/view/3115878
chopi mach das weg bitte! is eklig -.-


----------



## Mondryx (7. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meiner... . Etwas aufgeräumt und neuer Hintergrund sowie Vista Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner... . Etwas aufgeräumt und neuer Hintergrund sowie Vista Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





AAAAh wo hast du den Wallpaper her? oO


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kommt auf grafik karte an .. irgendwo in meinem blog .. seite kp steht wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ui, danke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist nämlich irgendwie blöd, wenn ein 1680x1050 Wallpaper auf einem 1024x768 Bildschirm landet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Oktober 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> AAAAh wo hast du den Wallpaper her? oO



Von meiner Lieblingsanime Wallpaper Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (7. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Von meiner Lieblingsanime Wallpaper Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und die heißt wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Oktober 2008)

http://www.animepaper.net/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (7. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> http://www.animepaper.net/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahh thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Oktober 2008)

Little Big Planet soll verdammt nochma für die Wii rauskommen >.<
Oder wenigstens für die Psp,da soll es ja auch kommen.


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab Little Big Planet auf der GC getestet. Echt lustig.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab übrigens einen Betakey und das Spiel ist extrem geil!Und auf der Wii wär das garnicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Oktober 2008)

Das wäre auf der Wii allein schon unmöglich,weil es von Sony kommt >.>
Aber ich hab was von ner Pspversion gehört,we will see

//Ich sag ma Bäm,100 Seite eröffnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ui, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop
1900x1200 und 1024x768 -.- passen beide nid soo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


24 + 19 zoll 

genau darum hab ich ja was gesucht
aber ist echt geil. siet man 1-3 seiten weiter hinten wie meiner ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mache heute abend neuen screen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Sie hats schon wieder getan o.O Ich änder heute das Passwort!
> Riesentrolli,du wolltest das Pic?
> Dieser Link ist nur für den user Riesentrolli gedacht,jedem anderen wird davon abgeraten,sich dieses Bild anzusehn


dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, mal was neues von mir.


----------



## chopi (7. Oktober 2008)

Den will ich aber SOFORT haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

soo hab ma n neuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

was isn in dem ordner emo?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was isn in dem ordner emo?^^





riesentrolli schrieb:


> Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


----------



## chopi (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was isn in dem ordner emo?^^





riesentrolli schrieb:


> nur n ordner mit fotos mehr nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//Zu lange gesucht -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schicke frisur... xD



btw, wieso haste solche pics? x_X


----------



## Chrither (7. Oktober 2008)

hior ist mal meiner ^^

MfG Chrither

EDIT : Whuuups ! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du weißt ja auch net was für pics das sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Chrither schrieb:


> hior ist mal meiner ^^
> 
> MfG Chrither


ähm nein isser net XD


----------



## WestIce (9. Oktober 2008)

also das hier is mein desktop, selber gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (10. Oktober 2008)

Hiiiiier meines kleines Desktopchen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> Hiiiiier meines kleines Desktopchen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

hab mal wieder n neuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2008)

Mach lieber über den Emo Ordnern nen schwarzen Balken drüber als über den illegalen Download, der eh keinen juckt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Oktober 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> Hiiiiier meines kleines Desktopchen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist das Wallpaper her?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch wieder n neuen Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein neuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Oktober 2008)

Der alte war doof, er hatte nicht das richtige Format also habe ich noch etwas gesucht und prompt einen schöneren in 1440x900 gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

Aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich meinen Dsktop mal erneuert^^

Und ja dies is wirklich mein Desktophintergrund Bild^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Mach lieber über den Emo Ordnern nen schwarzen Balken drüber als über den illegalen Download, der eh keinen juckt hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


niemals!!


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich Zeig mal mein desk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  EDIT.hab ein anders foto rein gemacht! 
[attachment=5323:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## mccord (11. Oktober 2008)

endlich ein nettes firefox theme gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + neuer hintergrund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

waaah der hintergrund vom hintergrundbild... augenkrebs inc


----------



## Damiane (12. Oktober 2008)

das ist meiner...... Ich liebe die Zamonien-Romane von Walter Moers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein deski


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy sag ich da mal^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sexy sag ich da mal^^


Ich glaub ich sollte die Icons lieber nach rechts verschieben oder so,damit das bild frei ist,das ist richtig geil^^

CHRISTINA I LOVE YOU ICH WILL EIN KIND VON DIR WUHUHUHHUUHHUHUHUU!!!!!


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. Oktober 2008)

Mein Neuer Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




den davor habe ich aus Jugenschutz nicht gepostet ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sollte die Icons lieber nach rechts verschieben oder so,damit das bild frei ist,das ist richtig geil^^
> 
> CHRISTINA I LOVE YOU ICH WILL EIN KIND VON DIR WUHUHUHHUUHHUHUHUU!!!!!




du kannst ja so wie ich die Icons unten links rein tun dass sieht man schön den desk!  

wehr nur ein kleiner Tipp.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Mein Neuer Desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sieht sau geilv aus!


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> du kannst ja so wie ich die Icons unten links rein tun dass sieht man schön den desk!
> 
> wehr nur ein kleiner Tipp.
> 
> ...


wo links rein?


----------



## Dracun (12. Oktober 2008)

Unten in deine Taskleiste.....muss nur mal hier im fred suchen da gibt es ne kleine Anleitung zu^^

weil dann sieht es ungefähr so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wo links rein?


[attachment=5346:Unbenannt.jpg]  DA ^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Oktober 2008)

Tupac das is die Schnellstartleiste..du kannst aber auch deine gesamten Desktopsymbole unten Rechts in die Taskleiste packen ..... dann musste nur uff Desktop drupp klicken und dann öffnet sich ne liste^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ach so k aber ja ich finde es besser so wie ichs hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ihr noch mal mein Desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ach so k aber ja ich finde es besser so wie ichs hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bitte einmal zum mitnehmen oder anders gesagt NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED, könntest du mri den bitt per PM schicken^^


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> [attachment=5346:Unbenannt.jpg]  DA ^^



kannste mir bitte den namen von dem hintergrundbild oder das hintergrundbild ansich posten neeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> kannste mir bitte den namen von dem hintergrundbild oder das hintergrundbild ansich posten neeed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hoffe du nimmst es auch von mir an^^

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpapervip67w.bmp


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hoffe du nimmst es auch von mir an^^
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpapervip67w.bmp



na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielen dank! kannst du mir verraten wo der her ist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

http://desktopography.net/

da ist er glaub ich auch dabei

exhibition 4 "blue moon"


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://desktopography.net/
> 
> da ist er glaub ich auch dabei
> 
> exhibition 4 "blue moon"


oder aber von deviantart. ich weiß es nimmer


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hoffe du nimmst es auch von mir an^^
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpapervip67w.bmp




hey ^^ er hat mich Gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> hey ^^ er hat mich Gefragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ach so k aber ja ich finde es besser so wie ichs hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





hey Jungs sagt doch mal was zu meinem neu Desk Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

ich find meinen neuen besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Wer errät was mein Desktophintergrund ist (ist nicht als Desktophintergrund gedacht) bekommt nen ... Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

nen haschkeks oder was? XD
vll gartenkräuter? :S


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

n halbes kilo tee *hust*


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

Mhhh Nutzpflanzen? :>


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

höh? ich mein den den ich gepostet hab mom ich hängs nochmal an... also das ist nen foto ^^ was isses ... ihr tappt (noch) im dunklen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rastas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achso joa gibt spacecookies mit smarties  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnt was abham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

alice im drogenland?


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_Enforcement_Administration

?? öö


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_Enforcement_Administration
> 
> ?? öö



k ... das foto ist von der dea... aber was stellt es dar? ^^ wie leicht man die leute beschäftigen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ach so k aber ja ich finde es besser so wie ichs hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber irgendwie immer wenn ich solche frauen als hintergrund bild hab kommt 
a) freundin die dann rummeckert wiso ich so ein bild hab -.-
b) oma oder sowas die imemr genau zufällig dann vorbeikommen muss und umbedingt was wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum bleib ich normal und hab einfach 2 normale bilder da die nix aussagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Weil ich noch kein geiles 1920x1280 bild gefunden habe das mir wirklich zusagt. dmc/wow oder so)


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> k ... das foto ist von der dea... aber was stellt es dar? ^^ wie leicht man die leute beschäftigen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man zuviel kekse isst schaut man scheisse aus
und man hat keine zeit?

Kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind amis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die muss man nicht verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie immer wenn ich solche frauen als hintergrund bild hab kommt
> a) freundin die dann rummeckert wiso ich so ein bild hab -.-
> b) oma oder sowas die imemr genau zufällig dann vorbeikommen muss und umbedingt was wissen will
> 
> ...


Omg, wenn deine Freundin meckert und deine Oma dagegen ist, dass du 3 komplett angezogene Frauen
aufm Desktop hast... tust du mir richtig, richtig, richtig heftig leid! oO


----------



## Tupac 2 (13. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Find ich geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhhhm Dass Kenne ich XD aber ja meiner Freundin ist es in zwischen egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und meine Mutter benutz den Selben pc wie ich (meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und sagt dann immer "man hast du ne sexy mutter" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (13. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn man zuviel kekse isst schaut man scheisse aus
> und man hat keine zeit?
> 
> Kp
> ...



möpmöp... falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also LSD wurde auf 2Weisen konsumiert: 1)Flüssig auf Zucker getropft 2)Es war in Pulverform auf solche Papierbögen gepresst... diese waren dann immer lustig bedruckt und hatten "rillen" zum einreisen (sieht man auf dem Bild auch),sodass die Papierform schnell den Beinamne "stamps" (dt. Stempel oder (hier passender) Briefmarke) erhielt... that's it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Rastas


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> möpmöp... falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



umgangsprachlich auch ,,pappen,, genannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (13. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> umgangsprachlich auch ,,pappen,, genannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rüschtüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> mhhhm Dass Kenne ich XD aber ja meiner Freundin ist es in zwischen egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja meine hab ich noch nid so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sie meinte auch weniger ih sondern mehr so: wiso hast du eine mit nem bikini aufm desktop wenn du mich nakt hast (gut da konnt ich nix sinvolles mehr sagen)

und gegen mutter .. die stört das nid .. nur halt grosmutter xD
@rastas.. kenn mich nicht soo mit drogen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir egal wo sie herkommen und wo sie hingehen. Mehr als alk+sweets + joint hatt ich noch nie und will auch nie damit anfangen.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Oktober 2008)

Drogen sind schlimm, mkay?


----------



## Yelan (13. Oktober 2008)

Meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Theme hab ich hier im Froum gefunden. Fand ich gut und hab ihn ausprobiert. Und der frisst gar kein CPU bzw. Ram. Keine spürbare Auslastung.


----------



## Shizuh (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse das XP Design. good old 2000 und selfmade ftw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (17. Oktober 2008)

Glaubst aber auch nur du!


----------



## Zorkal (17. Oktober 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Ich hasse das XP Design. good old 2000 und selfmade ftw


Tu dir mal selbst einen gefallen und pass in den Englischstunden besser auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

ihr ist wieder mal meiner


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja ich weiß er ist nicht Aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## drummen (20. Oktober 2008)

Seit 2 Jahren wieder einen Desktophintergrund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe seit letzter Woche auch wieder einen Neuen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Oktober 2008)

Schon seit geraumer Zeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach deine leiste unten schwarz und dann schauts passender aus *G*


@nox das ist bleech oder? *glauben nicht wissen sein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @nox das ist bleech oder? *glauben nicht wissen sein*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut erkannt, war aber auch nicht so schwer, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

nid wirklich aber war mir nicht ganz sicher.
Lang issez her :/

Könnte auch von nem anderen sein animes sehen sich ja oft ändlich xD
muss auch wieder neues wallpaper suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja das Bild von Noxiel hat die klassische anfangsszene aus Bleach also hab ichs sofort erkannt.^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

intro hab ich so selten gekukt weil mit der sound nicht gefallen hat.
*vermisst sailormoon intro* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bis ich kein neues 1920x1280 gefunden hab das mir wirklich zusagt änder ich es nicht ^^


----------



## airace (21. Oktober 2008)

hier ist mein Hässlicher Völlig überladener und Zweckmässig eingerichteter Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S Programme und Datein die naja nicht so legal oder anderswertig "besonders" sind habe ich mal Verschwommen gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (21. Oktober 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn mach bitte dass Bild weg tut ja einem Richtig leid der desk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe dein Pc ist nicht so zu gemüllt wie dein Desk


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2008)

omg jmd der volbeat hört XD


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier,bitte schön.


----------



## Dextra17 (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner: Schlicht und einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr ist wieder mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


da ja so wenig los ist



P.s


FOR THE SITH!


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal selbst gemacht^^.....Wie man sicherlich erraten kann es is mein Sohn^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

find ich super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber halt net, wegen dem design, sondern wegen dem klasse inhalt.


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

ja am endschliff muss ich noch arbeiten^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was Sehe ich da ? µTorrent ich ruf die Bullen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch wiedermal einen neuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Schöner Desk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nur wer Torrent nutzt weis wies aussieht nä^^


----------



## aseari (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist mein Wallpaper...

Die Icons zeig ich euch mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=5588:Artworkz...0_x_1024.jpg]


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nur wer Torrent nutzt weis wies aussieht nä^^




nö ich doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin gott ich bin all Wissend darum weiß ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So neu gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayén (26. Oktober 2008)

Habn schlichtes Desktop mit meinem Hundi drauf ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ihr ist mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal meiner


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Scyphus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dies doch hübsch,nicht so aufgepumpt und künstlich wie die von tupac xD


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> dies doch hübsch,nicht so aufgepumpt und künstlich wie die von tupac xD


ja ich weiss nach 5 miunten fand ichs auch doof hab in wieder anders XD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich hoffe du Findens die Besser XD


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ja ich weiss nach 5 miunten fand ichs auch doof hab in wieder anders XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


besser als das vorher ja aber sieth auch nach künstlich aus aber ist doch egal ist doch dein geschmack xD


----------



## Scyphus (26. Oktober 2008)

wo hastn du eig dein pic her mit der christina a. glaub is das..^^ sieht auch hot aus @saytan


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Scyphus schrieb:


> wo hastn du eig dein pic her mit der christina a. glaub is das..^^ sieht auch hot aus @saytan


habn ganzen wallpaper ordner mit so sexy fotos von der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> habn ganzen wallpaper ordner mit so sexy fotos von der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




^^ oh bist voll Verliebt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hier mal meiner


----------



## Lurock (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ja ich weiss nach 5 miunten fand ichs auch doof hab in wieder anders XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besser als der Rest, fast so gut, dass es auf meinen Desktop könnte...


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ^^ oh bist voll Verliebt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö sieht nur geil aus ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Besser als der Rest, fast so gut, dass es auf meinen Desktop könnte...




Möchtes du dass Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab in von der seit ihr http://www.loonder.net/


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Schöner Desk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




RUF DOCH RUF DOCH^^

MEin mächtiger Imperator wird mich mit dem Todessternstrahl schon raus hauen...oder brutzeln je nachdem wie gut gelaunt wer ist^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> RUF DOCH RUF DOCH^^
> 
> MEin mächtiger Imperator wird mich mit dem Todessternstrahl schon raus hauen...oder brutzeln je nachdem wie gut gelaunt wer ist^^


Ja mein schüler,bald bist du soweit jeden selbst zu bruzeln !


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> RUF DOCH RUF DOCH^^
> 
> MEin mächtiger Imperator wird mich mit dem Todessternstrahl schon raus hauen...oder brutzeln je nachdem wie gut gelaunt wer ist^^




Mhhhmm ja hast dir Woll  gerade ein Stars wars Film angekuckt ^^ XD


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Mhhhmm ja hast dir Voll gerade ein Stars wars Film angekuckt ^^ XD


Nein er meint mich !Der im star wars film ist fake :>


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

neee 1. Kenn i die alle Auswendig^^
2. Gehöre ich dem PHÖSEN Imperium an unter der Herrlichen Führung von Imperator Saytan & Meister Manoroth ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

*Kopfverneig* Mein MEister^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein er meint mich !Der im star wars film ist fake :>


hey hast mein TODESSTERN geklaut von der Signatur GRRRR Stirb durch mein Blut rotes Lichtschwert


----------



## Lurock (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Möchtes du dass Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mmmh, danke, mal schaun was sich auf der Seite so findet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

muss ich mir jetz auch wie ihr ne stark überproportionierte BIATCH aufn Desktop knalln und dann hier posten?


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muss ich mir jetz auch wie ihr ne stark überproportionierte BIATCH aufn Desktop knalln und dann hier posten?


Aber nur wen du auf Frauen stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muss ich mir jetz auch wie ihr ne stark überproportionierte BIATCH aufn Desktop knalln und dann hier posten?



geht doch mal auf meinen desktop ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> geht doch mal auf meinen desktop ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 weiber gehen vor anime^^ oder godzilla^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Aber nur wen du auf Frauen stehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sowieso


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> geht doch mal auf meinen desktop ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n klassiker halt


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> hey hast mein TODESSTERN geklaut von der Signatur GRRRR Stirb durch mein Blut rotes Lichtschwert


korrigiere ich hab ihn im nachtschwärmer gebaut du hast ihn geklaut!

spür meinwe machtblitze


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

So ihr noch mal meiner fertig (Lacher) wolte frage wie ihr dass Gadgets dings da Rechst findet ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> So ihr noch mal meiner fertig (Lacher) wolte frage wie ihr dass Gadgets dings da Rechst findet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja n kalender und ne uhr wären nützlicher


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja n kalender und ne uhr wären nützlicher




für die Zeit hab mich meine Gefälschte Rolex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und Kalender ^^ Brauch ich nicht XD ^^ 





P.s


brauch wehr einen Gefälschten amy pass`? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> brauch wehr einen Gefälschten amy pass`?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wasn das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> brauch wehr einen Gefälschten amy pass`?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit deiner visage drauf oder wa =P


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit deiner visage drauf oder wa =P




nö mit der von Bush XD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> nö mit der von Bush XD


was ist das??


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wasn das?




Ein gefälschter Pass Dass ich amerikanischer bürge bin Noch nie einen Film gesehen? ^^



musst halt mal nach Teil land die verkaufen Rolex für 10 Euro  (gefälscht oder halt auch Pass Z.b Schweizer etc oder amy ab 100)


war so gar mal was über .............. in Galileo ! die haben den Test gemacht mit einem Gefälschten aus weiss und der war so gut dass sie es am Flughafen nicht Bemerkt haben dass es ein Falscher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> So ihr noch mal meiner fertig (Lacher) wolte frage wie ihr dass Gadgets dings da Rechst findet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schaut echt doof rein die tussi -.-^^
gibt 1000 bessere bilder..
use them 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mein jetziges darf ich nicht posten weil ich sonst arge probs mit zam und meiner freundin bekomm ...
udn 2teres wird schlimmer enden..


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> geht doch mal auf meinen desktop ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein wallpaper > godzilla > die komische tussi von 2pac

also ich mag godzilla
WRAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. Oktober 2008)

nimm doch deine freundin als wallpaper da hat sie dann freude dran^^ und du wohl auch^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

genau darum darf ich es ja nicht posten ...
ich sag nur nettidingens (einziges foto von ihr das ich hab xD)
und ich glaub sie wird ziemlich sauer ..
und ich will sie nicht verlieren .. man findet selten eine die die ex mag und für die es ok ist wenn ich mit beiden ausgeh ..


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Was sie nicht weis,macht sie nich heiss nää?

Hab ich mal mit meiner ollen auch gemacht,nur die hats rasugefunden :<


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

sowas hochladen?
du spinnst ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sowas hochladen?
> du spinnst ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja nicht so schlimm,die sah zwar gut aus hat aber rumgezickt dauernd.kensnte das das passt ihr nicht das nicth das nciht und balblalba xD


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> naja nicht so schlimm,die sah zwar gut aus hat aber rumgezickt dauernd.kensnte das das passt ihr nicht das nicth das nciht und balblalba xD




Kein Wunder wenn du Sachen von ihr hochlädst, lol.


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Kein Wunder wenn du Sachen von ihr hochlädst, lol.


sie war schon vorher zickig^^,habs nicht hochgeladen sondern paar kumpels geschickt^^und die habens weiter geschickt


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> naja nicht so schlimm,die sah zwar gut aus hat aber rumgezickt dauernd.kensnte das das passt ihr nicht das nicth das nciht und balblalba xD



ne kenn ich nid da ich mich nicht auf zicken einlasse .. oder nur ne nacht .. 
aber hochladen oder an kolegen .. naja mein schönes bild das schick ich doch keinem damit er vulkan spielen darf .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Die ganzen frutten sind doch so :>^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2008)

So... da mal hier wieder was anderes als halbnackte, billige, aufgepumpte und aufgetakelte Dirnen oder gespräche darüber von nöten ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens irgendwo in British Columbia aufgenommen worden xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

schönes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider zuuu viele icons ;P

<3 winter zeit. Schneee schnee alles ist weiss .. apre ski
geschenke
geburtstag .. was gibts schöneres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

k ihr NOCH MAL MEIN DESK WEIL ALLE MEINE TUSSI HASSEN XD

wen ihr was gegen die hübsche.......... habt dann bekommt ihr Probleme und zwar mit mir XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2008)

Zuviel Schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd das Foto irgendwo einarbeiten... so sieht es ziemlich doof aus, alles schwarz und dann ein kleiner bunter Steifen... ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zuviel Schwarz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja hab Leider Kein Bereiters von ihr XD ist auch mit dem Handy gemacht XD


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> k ihr NOCH MAL MEIN DESK WEIL ALLE MEINE TUSSI HASSEN XD
> 
> wen ihr was gegen die hübsche.......... habt dann bekommt ihr Probleme und zwar mit mir XD
> 
> ...


die sieht doch ganz brauchbar ähhh passabel ich mein natürlich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

Edith meint falscher Post zum falschen Thema >.<


----------



## Ayén (27. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> k ihr NOCH MAL MEIN DESK WEIL ALLE MEINE TUSSI HASSEN XD
> 
> wen ihr was gegen die hübsche.......... habt dann bekommt ihr Probleme und zwar mit mir XD
> 
> ...



Wo kann man die downloaden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Oktober 2008)

Ayén schrieb:


> Wo kann man die downloaden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

LOL,bin ich nicht talentiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Oktober 2008)

mag die olle immer noch nich. obwohl der wald bonus gewaltig is^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> LOL,bin ich nicht talentiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DANKE man XD




Ayén schrieb:


> Wo kann man die downloaden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weiss nicht hab sie in der Disco gefunden vor einem jahr ääääääää ja sie steht gerde neben mir XD und findet dass Foto von chopi super XD


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mag die olle immer noch nich. obwohl der wald bonus gewaltig is^^



dass ist meine freundin oh na warte zeig doch mal dein Freundin du fjaghfjkahgaghjkghjahgaghlahglaha ghljshghshglshghsdlg XD


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Du nimmst das wirklich als Hintergrund?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie geil xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

tupac seine freundin willst du sehen?
www.freewallpapergirls.com <-- da sind alle seine freundinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Najo schaut ganz nett aus .. bisle alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja bin erst 18 und mag halt freundinnen die jünger sind ..)

aber sonst ganz n1 .. auch wenn ich die chopi version irgendwie naja .. lol find ^^
besser als die vollgepumpte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das bild ist eindeutig schlechter als meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tupac seine freundin willst du sehen?
> www.freewallpapergirls.com <-- da sind alle seine freundinnen
> 
> 
> ...


Ja sie ist 18 ich 17 also so ein großer Unterschied ist es auch wieder nicht wegen einem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s

auf der seite kannst du sie noch lange suchen dass ist ech meine Freundin XD



chopi schrieb:


> Du nimmst das wirklich als Hintergrund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so ein geiles foto muss ich alls desk Hintergrund haben XD


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Zum 200 mal  mein desk aber nun finde ich den desk Perfekt XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Hätt ich gewusst,dass du den wirklich als Desktop nimmst,hätt ich mir vllt bissl mehr mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hätt ich gewusst,dass du den wirklich als Desktop nimmst,hätt ich mir vllt bissl mehr mühe gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, es geht ja um die freundin, und nicht um den wald, daher finde ich, sticht sie genug hervor^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, es geht ja um die freundin, und nicht um den wald, daher finde ich, sticht sie genug hervor^^


Stimmt finde ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Chopi ist der beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ja sie ist 18 ich 17 also so ein großer Unterschied ist es auch wieder nicht wegen einem Jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene falsch verstanden junge.. du meinstest 
"dass ist meine freundin oh na warte zeig doch mal dein Freundin du fjaghfjkahgaghjkghjahgaghlahglaha ghljshghshglshghsdlg XD"
und ich sage dort sind seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt? die ist 18 .. upps ..syr ging von 20 aus ...*duck*


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nene falsch verstanden junge.. du meinstest
> "dass ist meine freundin oh na warte zeig doch mal dein Freundin du fjaghfjkahgaghjkghjahgaghlahglaha ghljshghshglshghsdlg XD"
> und ich sage dort sind seine
> 
> ...


die sieht doch nie wie 20 aus ich hät eher 17 getippt


----------



## Zaruk (27. Oktober 2008)

hätt sie auch auf 17-18 geschätzt ^^

so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schaut mein desktop aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin zwar eigtl überzeugter hordler, aber finde mal n gutes bild von nem chilligen trolljäger im netz ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (28. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die sieht doch nie wie 20 aus ich hät eher 17 getippt


20 Finde ich auch über Trieben XD


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

ist sie halt 18 ..
sehen doch eh imer alle gleich aus -.- doofes schminkzeugs ..
naja kenne eine die fast gleich ausschaut und die ist 21 .. darum meinte ich

wie auch imma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2008)

Tüdelü 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

wieder typisch nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir gefällts ja .. auch wenn ich deinen desktop so hmm leer find^^
könnt ich nicht haben ohne icons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo ist denn da der -> buffed link aufm desktop *G*


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wieder typisch nox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll ich sagen, ich mag diese Unordnung auf dem Desktop nicht. Icons gehören sortiert in die bereitgestellte Leiste. So kann ich mich voll auf mein schönes Bild konzentrieren ohne von störenden Pixelhaufen abgelenkt zu werden.

Gut dieser Desktop ist natürlich sehr steril. Viel weiß und die einzige Abwechslung spielt sich auch noch in der Mitte ab, aber ich mag's trotzdem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (28. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, ich mag diese Unordnung auf dem Desktop nicht. Icons gehören sortiert in die bereitgestellte Leiste. So kann ich mich voll auf mein schönes Bild konzentrieren ohne von störenden Pixelhaufen abgelenkt zu werden.
> 
> Gut dieser Desktop ist natürlich sehr steril. Viel weiß und die einzige Abwechslung spielt sich auch noch in der Mitte ab, aber ich mag's trotzdem.
> 
> ...



Könntest du das Bild auch ohne Taskleiste posten Nox?^^

Und zum Thema Icons: Meine Icons sind immer ausgeblendet und durch den kleinen Feil unten in meiner Taskleiste aufrufbar.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Könntest du das Bild auch ohne Taskleiste posten Nox?^^
> 
> Und zum Thema Icons: Meine Icons sind immer ausgeblendet und durch den kleinen Feil unten in meiner Taskleiste aufrufbar.



 Erledigt! Achja und wenn du mein Screenie anschaust, siehst du die selbe Leiste mit den Symbolen unten rechts an der Taskleiste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Oktober 2008)

Hm, schick, Nox. Ich mag den Manga und diesen Chrakter besonders... *g*

Habe gestern Abend etwas auf der Blizzardpage herumgeschaut und nach langer Zeit meinen Hello-Kitty-Destop hiergegen ausgetauscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht. *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tüdelü
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rsd > jdownloader *duck*


----------



## chopi (28. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rsd > jdownloader *duck*


Da hast Riesentrolli allerdings recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Oktober 2008)

hier mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja es kommt noch n besserer


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2008)

IIIH ich hasse diese Blonde Tanya! Die muss SCHWARZE Haare haben! SCHWAHAAARZ!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> IIIH ich hasse diese Blonde Tanya! Die muss SCHWARZE Haare haben! SCHWAHAAARZ!


ne tanya kann auch blond sein aber die russin die muss schwarz sein obwohl die andere tanya .... hrrhrr ähh egal


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

biddedschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Da hast Riesentrolli allerdings recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


CryptLoad FTW!


----------



## mccord (29. Oktober 2008)

clean:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dirty:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> clean:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will dieses Bild haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auflösung passt,könntest mir das vllt per Pm übergeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (29. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Bild haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/de...of_the_sky.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wer irgendwas schickes von One Piece , Naruto oder Okami (Gott ich liebe das Spiel)?
Sonst schicke Bilder hier.


----------



## Klunker (30. Oktober 2008)

auf www.anisearch.de findest du sehr schöne Wallpaper zu allen möglichen Serien oder Themen =)

zu Okami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist mein aktueller <3

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/de...of_the_sky.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wurde es mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir siehts so aus jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal wieder was geändert und das uralte LCARS Beta System gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja auf dem letzten bild ist die Windows bubble zu sehen ^^ Liegt daran, dass das Programm so alt ist und natürlich nicht Vistakompatibel (Kompatibiltätmodus ftw!)


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke @ Klunker

Und Selor Kiith was ist das genau? Ich peil da gar nix^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Oktober 2008)

ich auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur so übertrieben grosse buttons waaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eine LCARS Oberfläche und besonders Hintergrund für den gemeinen Windows XP PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2008)

Oh Gott diese Farben.....nix für ungut ich würde nicht mir klarkommen. Wobei ich das Design an sich eigentlich ganz kuhl finde.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



the boondock saints fan halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (2monitore system)


----------



## Chiril (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der noch Windows XP benutzt? :-)


----------



## Gumja (5. November 2008)

Chiril schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der noch Windows XP benutzt? :-)



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2008)

Und wieder ein Neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wieder meine Standart Frage

Giev plox?^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und wieder meine Standart Frage
> 
> Giev plox?^^



plox? Eine Kombination aus Please und Nox?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Ihr ist Wieder mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> plox? Eine Kombination aus Please und Nox?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar. Heutzutage hat jeder Mod sein eigenes Wort.^^
Danke für das Bild.



Und hier mein neuer Wallpaper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint ich hab das Bild punkt 17.00 gemacht xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2008)

so hier mal meiner  (Ecchi oder wie ihr das Im Manga Threat genannt habt Etchi Oo nie gehört so aber egal)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




beschwerden weil ich nur halbnackte Frauen als Hintergründe nehm bitte an www.interessiert-mich.net

MFG
LoD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Ich Beschwer mich aber dass die halb Nackt TUSSI nicht echt ist ^^ mach ne echt Hin und nicht Bleischtift   Titten sonder SILIKON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ich Beschwer mich aber dass die halb Nackt TUSSI nicht echt ist ^^ mach ne echt Hin und nicht Bleischtift   Titten sonder SILIKON
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.- soll ich jetzt echt?

naja wenn dann morgen^^


----------



## Gornakosh/Furro (6. November 2008)

so hier mal mein desktop
[attachment=5742:meindesk.jpg]


----------



## Pheselo (6. November 2008)

So hier jetzt mal meiner : Nach langer Zeit ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

öhm rechts brushes für PS ^^ (wer sich wundern sollte...)

MfG Pheselo


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Neuer Hintergrund,der nicht von dem neuen genialen AddOn für Winampt verdeckt wird,dass für leute,die sich die Texte nicht merken können (wie mich *g* )
Vllt wirds noch geändert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (8. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Neuer Hintergrund,der nicht von dem neuen genialen AddOn für Winampt verdeckt wird,dass für leute,die sich die Texte nicht merken können (wie mich *g* )
> Vllt wirds noch geändert...
> 
> 
> ...



lol genau das gleiche wallpaper hab ich gestern auch runtergeladen weiß nur nimmer wo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was sieht besser aus?^^


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Oha,die sind beide goil. Haste vllt den Link zu der Seite,von der du die hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (8. November 2008)

hehe gute frage hab seit paar tagen meinen 22 zöller und gestern mal nach passenden wallpapern gesucht ich durchforste grad mal meinen verlauf

soo hab se gefunden:

auf InterfaceLift hab ich den wallpaper da gibts auch noch viele andere coole wallpaper.
Sonst kann ich für wallpaper noch eWallpapers empfehlen und halt deviant art^^

hier nur die direkt links zu den beiden

"Nature"
"Falling Star"

EDIT:
Auf eWallpapers hab ich übrigens auch deinen Dead End wallpaper gefunden^^


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Gearloose schrieb:


> soo hab se gefunden:


Vielen dank,sehr geile Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

So,hier mein neuer.
Den Link zu dem Bild hab ich auf irgend so einem zweitklassigem Forum für Mmo´s gefunden.
Jetzt neu,mit der Obama-Zensur!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (8. November 2008)

ich glaube von diesem drittklassigen forum hab ich schonmal gehört...

aber
wieso zensierst du den ordner "demowandel" ?^^

edit:
hab wieder nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Gearloose schrieb:


> ich glaube von diesem drittklassigen forum hab ich schonmal gehört...
> 
> aber
> wieso zensierst du den ordner "demowandel" ?^^


Ich wollte eigentlich auch mein altes Bild austauschen,aber du hattest mich ja schon zitiert,also hätte es keinen Sinn gemacht... Und den Obama hatt ich dann schon im Bild,also hab ichs so gelassen,wie es nun ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

Ich hab einen voll geilen desktop


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ich hab einen voll geilen desktop


zeig ihn uns doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

http://www.npshare.de/files/6a54646d/Unbenannt.PNG


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Nachdem ich die ersten 19 Seiten der ersten Seite durchgestöbert hab...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

Und ihr ist wieder mal meiner  ^^ Tupacs desk is the Best !!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

dass Bild Finde ich Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für was hast du ne uhr in der Siedbar ??? wen du eine unten Rechs hast dann mach die weg und Behallt die siedbar uhr XD aber doch nicht 2 Uhren auf dem desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> dass Bild Finde ich Gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


seitdem ich die grosse Uhr hab schau ich net mehr auf die kleine xD


----------



## mccord (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (10. November 2008)

So hier erst mal mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise ist die Startleiste auch noch ausgeblendet für volle Sicht auf mein Wallpaper was sich meist wöchentlich ändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Desktop hab ich auch in der Startleiste weil ich den immer hoffnungslos überfülle und ich vom Hintergrundbild nix mehr mitbekomme^^

UND DANN NOCH EINE WICHTIGE FRAGE: 
Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Programm oder was-auch-immer, dass das Design der Startleiste, Fenster, usw verändert. So was in der Art von Alienware fänd ich echt cool, aber dummerweise funtzt das nur auf XP und ich hab Vista. Kennt jemand etwas ähnliches für Vista?? Bitte um Antwort, THX! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. November 2008)

Kennt jemand ne gute Alternative zu Aston Shell und LiteStep? Und am besten dazu noch ne Seite mit passenden Themes ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne gute Alternative zu Aston Shell und LiteStep? Und am besten dazu noch ne Seite mit passenden Themes ^^




Ja den Normale Vista/XP desk Benutzen ^^


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> UND DANN NOCH EINE WICHTIGE FRAGE:
> Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Programm oder was-auch-immer, dass das Design der Startleiste, Fenster, usw verändert. So was in der Art von Alienware fänd ich echt cool, aber dummerweise funtzt das nur auf XP und ich hab Vista. Kennt jemand etwas ähnliches für Vista?? Bitte um Antwort, THX!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TuneUp,aber frag mich nicht,wieviel das kostet.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> TuneUp,aber frag mich nicht,wieviel das kostet.




am 11 kommt dass 2009 er ^^


----------



## Haxxler (10. November 2008)

TuneUp kackt im vergleich zu anderen wie z.B. WindowBlinds total ab. Für "komplexere" Themes kann man TuneUp nich gebrauchen.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (11. November 2008)

wie siehts mit freeware aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder ist das Freeware?


----------



## Sinizae (11. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. November 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Leute zeigt Wieder Fleißig Euer desk 



so Wieder mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






P.s


vista Frisch aufgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> so Wieder mal meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


War Kino.to nicht voll mit Viren?


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> War Kino.to nicht voll mit Viren?




Nein die Seite Wurde hackt sie haben die Seit aber Wieder Unterkontorlle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also Sie Gehackt Wurde Kamm ne Meldung dass man Programm Runterladen müsste um Die Serien Etc Zu kucken dass war der Virus Aber ja wehr so Dumm ist ^^  so was Runter Zuladen O.o 



Aber ja die Seite geht nun Wieder und Mein GDATA hat mich noch nie im ..... Gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst wen Vieren Gefahr wär würde mein GDATA die Seite Block 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Nein die Seite Wurde hackt sie haben die Seit aber Wieder Unterkontorlle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


german plz...
Ok,das wusste ich nicht,muss ma wieder auf die Seite *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (16. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. November 2008)

Cool es Design aber sich nur für XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2008)

Ihr ist mein Desk sonst Stirb der Thread noch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Würde mich freuen Wen mir Einer Ne Gute Seite Zeigen kann wo ich Wallpaper für die Auflösung 1680x1050 finden kann.  Danke!


----------



## K0l0ss (23. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ihr ist mein Desk sonst Stirb der Thread noch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau auf der Seite, wo du den her hast, gibts gute WP. Aber ob es die da in der Auflösung gibt, weiß ich gerade nicht ausem Kopf.


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Genau auf der Seite, wo du den her hast, gibts gute WP. Aber ob es die da in der Auflösung gibt, weiß ich gerade nicht ausem Kopf.




Ja Gibt es...... aber ja Gibt sicher noch Andere Seiten..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. November 2008)

Gearloose schrieb:


> auf InterfaceLift hab ich den wallpaper da gibts auch noch viele andere coole wallpaper.
> Sonst kann ich für wallpaper noch eWallpapers empfehlen und halt deviant art^^


^
|


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2008)

Danke für Die Seite hab nun Super Wallpaper auf Desk =


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein Unaufgeräumter Screen >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Hab mal ein neues Bildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

schickes fallout 3 bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die ganzen alten fallout sachen hastde ja auch aufm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Klar aber natürlich nur Englische Originalversionen... nicht der zensierte Scheiß ^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab mal ein neues Bildchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cooles Bilde Aber für meinen Geschmack Zu Viel Icons auf Dem Desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Und Die Felsplatte mit Games Voll Stopfen XD *hust* aber ja Jeder dass Sein XD


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. November 2008)

Hier ist meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (24. November 2008)

Will auch mal... ist aber eher zweckmäßig eingerichtet (Zur Zeit)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>> KLICK << zum Vergrößern


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

/push Man Leute ich Möchte Mehr Desk Sehen ^^  Dass Ich was Gutes Kopieren kann XD


----------



## mccord (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Das Bild will ich haben o_o


Meiner : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







_


----------



## mccord (24. November 2008)

painschkes: http://djborap.deviantart.com/art/Loneliness-89295341


----------



## K0l0ss (24. November 2008)

Ja, der sieht echt gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das meiner.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> painschkes: http://djborap.deviantart.com/art/Loneliness-89295341



_Danke dir!


Gibts das auch in verschiedenen Grössen? Denn irgendwie ist es bei mir verschwommen :-/ 

----

Edit : Habs gefunden , danke nochmal!

_


----------



## LiangZhou (25. November 2008)

Hier meiner gefunden auf interfacelift (Tolle Seite übrigens!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeigt her eure, will mehr sehn :]


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. November 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure, will mehr sehn :]




So Ihr Kannst Mehr sehen XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Hier mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

omg wieviel arbeitsspeicher du verschwendest^^


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2008)

Schapfotoändy auch 'nen neuen Wallpaper...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

OMG WAS für ne mega ram Verschwendung ^^


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Wieso? Wenn man genug hat, machts nix...


----------



## mccord (26. November 2008)

^ so sieht's aus
ungenutzer speicher ist verschwendeter speicher!
-> superfetch
ungenutzten speicher mit buffers & caches auszunutzen ist unter linux/unix gang und gäbe und hat mit vista endlich auch in die windows welt einzug gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn man genug hat, machts nix...




Wielst mir sagen du hast 8GB ram oder sagt nicht du hast nur 4 oder 
3XD


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Da ich nur ein 32Bit-Vista habe kann ich mit mehr als 3,xx GB eh nix anfangen... ergo reichen mir 4GB
Aber da habe ich auch einige Progs laufen OHNE Leistungseinbußen....

Mehr als 4 GB sind nur bei einem 64Bit-System sinnvoll (zumindest unter Windows)


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Da ich nur ein 32Bit-Vista habe kann ich mit mehr als 3,xx GB eh nix anfangen... ergo reichen mir 4GB
> Aber da habe ich auch einige Progs laufen OHNE Leistungseinbußen....
> 
> Mehr als 4 GB sind nur bei einem 64Bit-System sinnvoll (zumindest unter Windows)




Ach mach was du möchtest XD ^^ Jeder dass seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> omg wieviel arbeitsspeicher du verschwendest^^



Was wieso?


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was wieso?




Ich nehem mal an weil Du Blasc,msn,ICQ Etc so viel sachen an hast XD


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neuer^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

DU kannst von deinem Sohn ja nicht genug Bekommen ? 





P.s


Was Lädst du den Runter netter Film für Erwachsene?


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2008)

_Süßer der Kleine.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie alt ist er?

Btw , es heisst lädst @ Shady 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mein neuer^^



Wollte grad' flamen dass du mir dein Bald 20 mal unter die Nase reibst, dann ist mir aufgefallen dass du scheinbar Männlich bist...

Von daher, Glückwunsch zum Sohn


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

er is 17 monate^^ und in knapp 24 h 18 monate^^

und i bin mehr als nur stolz auf den kleinen racker^^


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Wollte grad' flamen dass du mir dein Bald 20 mal unter die Nase reibst, dann ist mir aufgefallen dass du scheinbar Männlich bist...
> 
> Von daher, Glückwunsch zum Sohn



häh???muss ich dat verstehen??^^

bitte erkläre mich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------------
Now playing: Enya - Stars and Midnight Blue
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> bitte erkläre mich^^



Mag keine Frauen die mir ihr Balg auf die Nase binden, ist ja schön für sie.. wirklich super.

Väter die stolz auf ihre Kinder sind sind wiederrum irgendwie toll, ich hab' keine nähere Erklärung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

ahjo xD


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Mag keine Frauen die mir ihr Balg auf die Nase binden, ist ja schön für sie.. wirklich super.
> 
> Väter die stolz auf ihre Kinder sind sind wiederum irgendwie toll, ich hab' keine nähere Erklärung.


lool^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry aber des is aber mehr als nur sexistisch und widersprüchlich^^
meinste net auch^^
aber trotzdem danke^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Mag keine Frauen die mir ihr Balg auf die Nase binden, ist ja schön für sie.. wirklich super.


ok das ist wirklich sinnlos


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> sry aber des is aber mehr als nur sexistisch und widersprüchlich^^



Mh, ja. Seh' ich aber kein Problem drann.

Widersprüchlich, naja, wieso?


Opinions, opinions...


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

nun widersprüchlich bei Männer is des gut und bei Frauen nervt dich das??^^

Mal ehrlich wenn du selbst ein bissel über diese Aussage nachdenkst wirst du auch merken ..das dies eine unsinnige und widersprüchliche Aussage war^^

Ich versteh des einfach net..erklär mir des doch einfach^^ Ich versuche ja gerne meine Mitmenschen zu verstehen^^


----------------
Now playing: Gregorian - 02 Silent Night
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nun widersprüchlich bei Männer is des gut und bei Frauen nervt dich das??^^




Mh, ja.
Die meisten Frauen die mir bis jetzt von ihrem "bundle of joy" erzählt haben, waren irgendwelche ungewaschenen Emanzen.

Nichts gegen Emanzen.. naja.. doch. Ich mag sie nicht.


Persönliche Erfahrung halt, ich assoziiere wohl Leute die von ihrem Kind erzählen gerne mit naiven Müttern oder Emanzen und kann nicht sagen dass ich eines der beiden mag.


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

so jetzt würd i gern noch wissen:
woher willst du wissen das die Damen 
1. ungewaschen waren
2. Emanzen
3. Naive Mütter

wie gesagt deine Argumentation is mehr als nur fraglich bzw. net vernünftig dargelegt^^

abe rjeder Mensch is anders und manche Menschen haben halt eine sehr verdrehte Ansicht..(manchmal.. teilweise.. eventuell^^)


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so jetzt würd i gern noch wissen:
> woher willst du wissen das die Damen
> 1. ungewaschen waren
> 2. Emanzen
> ...



Warum eigl. nicht per PM? Mag den Thread nicht zumüllen, meh. Aber von mir aus..

Sicher sollte man Menschen nicht vom Aussehen her beurteilen, klappt aber doch ganz gut. Vor allem wenn der Stereotyp einer Emanze schlechthin auf dich einredet, du weißt schon.. kurze Haare, 'interessanter' Kleidungsstil all das Zeug halt... Sag' mir nicht zu weißt nicht wovon ich rede. Ich weiß nicht aber.. jede hatte doch damals so eine in der Schulklasse, ich auf jeden Fall, meh.
Manchmal verstehe ich nicht was mit euch Männern los ist, schon klar dass der westliche Mann immer den kürzeren zieht, mhm.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Warum eigl. nicht per PM? Mag den Thread nicht zumüllen, meh. Aber von mir aus..
> 
> Sicher sollte man Menschen nicht vom Aussehen her beurteilen, klappt aber doch ganz gut. Vor allem wenn der Stereotyp einer Emanze schlechthin auf dich einredet, du weißt schon.. kurze Haare, 'interessanter' Kleidungsstil all das Zeug halt... Sag' mir nicht zu weißt nicht wovon ich rede. Ich weiß nicht aber.. jede hatte doch damals so eine in der Schulklasse, ich auf jeden Fall, meh.
> Manchmal verstehe ich nicht was mit euch Männern los ist, schon klar dass der westliche Mann immer den kürzeren zieht, mhm.


wenn ich schon in der Schulklasse lesen herrgott die ganzen mädels die jedem noch so beknackten trend hinterherlaufen kannste nicht als representatives beispiel hernehmen


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich schon in der Schulklasse lesen herrgott die ganzen mädels die jedem noch so beknackten trend hinterherlaufen kannste nicht als representatives beispiel hernehmen



Wenn es nur nicht so viele davon gäbe...


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

hey wen ich schon Lappert Zeigt Euer Desk!


----------



## hacker007 (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Pls Komments Danke.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

warum zur hölle hast du deine externe nich auf ntfs formatiert?

meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (28. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum zur hölle hast du deine externe nich auf ntfs formatiert?
> 
> meiner:
> 
> ...




Nicht Schlecht aber was ist den in dem Ordner Blubb? würde mich brennend interessieren, und die Externe ist nicht meine! die hat mal früher meinem Vater gehört.



EDIT: darum ist die nicht ntfs der hat halt.......


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hey da unten im object dock is n ordner der heißt shit.....


----------



## hacker007 (28. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sag ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aha und was ist da im shit ordner? lass mich raten scheisse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Ja die gleiche Figur wie in meiner Signatur (Reime ftw)


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2008)

Hab mal wieder einen neuen gefunden: Ähnelt ein bisschen dem alten, aber der ist noch cooler finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

Fucking nice!!!einseinself
Gief link zu der Seite,hoffentlich haben die den auch in 1440*900


----------



## Haxxler (1. Dezember 2008)

Da ich nen DreamScene Hintergrund hab und man auf nem Screen ja nich sieht wie der sich bewegt zeig ich den mal auf Youtube.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

verballert sowas nicht abartig viel auslastung für fast nix?
kommt mir fast vor wie ein "kleiner film" und ob ich mit oder ohne film nebenbei zocke ist ein unterschied von ca 40fps ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der schwarze balken da unten gibts bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2nd bildschirm ist halt klein .. nur 19


----------



## Haxxler (1. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> verballert sowas nicht abartig viel auslastung für fast nix?
> kommt mir fast vor wie ein "kleiner film" und ob ich mit oder ohne film nebenbei zocke ist ein unterschied von ca 40fps ..


Sobald etwas in den Vollbildmodus übergeht, also wenn z.B. ein Spiel gestartet wird, wird der Hintergrund angehalten. Und wieso für nix? Ich finde das sieht einfach schön aus und darauf kommts ja wohl bei nem Hintergrundbild an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Fucking nice!!!einseinself
> Gief link zu der Seite,hoffentlich haben die den auch in 1440*900


Haben sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.ewallpapers.eu/Nature/Space/Infinity.html


----------



## Alcasim (1. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nicht spezielles - Würd ich euch den Screen meines richtigen PC's zeigen würden wieder alle rumheulen wegen den pöösen Leuten die illegal Musik, Filme und Games downloaden. Deswegen lass ichs.


Edit: Die Mac Leiste unter Vista ist ja echt roflig, selten son scheiss gesehn


----------



## mccord (1. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nette seite mit wallpapers: http://www.zixpk.com/2008/04/picture-of-meaning.html


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2008)

> Nicht spezielles - Würd ich euch den Screen meines richtigen PC's zeigen würden wieder alle rumheulen wegen den pöösen Leuten die illegal Musik, Filme und Games downloaden. Deswegen lass ichs.


Nur wenn dus dazu schreibst... Man kann auch legale Filme/Musik aufm Rechner haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Sobald etwas in den Vollbildmodus übergeht, also wenn z.B. ein Spiel gestartet wird, wird der Hintergrund angehalten. Und wieso für nix? Ich finde das sieht einfach schön aus und darauf kommts ja wohl bei nem Hintergrundbild an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo stimmt .. naja ich zock halt immer mit 2 ^^ wenn bei einem immer effekt läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. Dezember 2008)

na dann werde ich auch mein Desktop zeigen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (3. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=5967:mydesk.jpg]

joa des is meiner^^


----------



## Fetus (4. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man beachte die Ecke rechts unten. Den Key den sie mir einst selbst gesendet haben, haben sie gebannt.

Pf.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das verpixelte ist gewollt


----------



## Asoriel (5. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe - aber da find ich einen ganz gewissen Ordner auf deinem Desktop doch interessanter als den Key von Microsoft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Pornographie. so schön geschrieben auch noch^^


----------



## Raheema (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




einmal mit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und einmal ohne


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



krasser bildschrim Oo
was ist das 30'' ?

p0rn ordner find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenistens einer der da nicht ein ich hab gar nix zensurstrich macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hehe - aber da find ich einen ganz gewissen Ordner auf deinem Desktop doch interessanter als den Key von Microsoft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum verstecken? Wer sollte es sehen..




Kamui schrieb:


> Pornographie. so schön geschrieben auch noch^^




Kritisierst du nun dass ich ihn nicht Urlaubsbilder oder lolpr0nz genannt habe? :S


Edit;

2x 19''

Hoffe bald kommt der Dritte dazu.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

aso okay dachte ist einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann hab ich mehr XD 24+19 und brauch keinen 2ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fetus die meinen eher das du es nicht versucht hat unaufällig zu zensieren ... ^^


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fetus die meinen eher das du es nicht versucht hat unaufällig zu zensieren ... ^^




Ich glaub' mir juckt der Schlumpf, für wen denn?

Warum sollte sich jemand die Mühe machen sowas zu Zensieren, brauch halt schneller Zugriff auf meine Herrenfilme.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag mittlerweile einfache helle Bilder mehr als das Farbengedöns was ich sonst hab.


----------



## mccord (6. Dezember 2008)

^ schickes hintergrundbild
auf http://depthcore.com/ gibts auch ne menge solcher abstrakter wallpapers! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein momentanes: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryl (8. Dezember 2008)

Dann bin ich auch dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



full metal panic! <3


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> full metal panic! <3



Aufnahmeprüfung für B.L.A.C.K bestanden.^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Aufnahmeprüfung für B.L.A.C.K bestanden.^^



*freu*^^


----------



## Itachisan (14. Dezember 2008)

FMP !!!!! ftw!!!11einself


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Wie hast du den TB Player da rein gekriegt? Will auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Itachisan (14. Dezember 2008)

Ist eign. ganz einfach.

Gehst auf Neues Gadget hinzufügen und suchst dann im Internet nach dem Radio, oder klickst einfach auf den Link
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.asp...59-f1371514ce91

HF


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich endlich mal den WMP auslassen ^_^_


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

ddas ist wirklich geil der webradio sender danke dir !!!!


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ryl schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch dabei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wie kriegt man diese Ordner da unten hin ?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

bei dem windwos screen isses objectdock


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

wo kriegt man das her ?


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Hier!


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

hier


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist mein Post nicht mehr so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eine geile Seite.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

danek danke an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit 

trotzdem dankechopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber vl kanst du mir helfen welchen programm nimmst du für diene bilder die du immer machst ? 

also wie in der Sign ?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mein Post nicht mehr so toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damits aber nich ganz zum spam verkommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Wo findet ihr denn immer eure tollen Bilder? :/

Ich such eher so Abstrakt / Horrfilm mässige Sachen , aber bis jetzt keine gute Seite gefunden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

bei guten adressen für wallpaper fallen mir zu erst http://www.deviantart.com/ und http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/ ein


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Mein neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

gib es auch dieses Objectdoc auf deutsch? 

mein egnlisch iost vol kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> gib es auch dieses Objectdoc auf deutsch?
> 
> mein egnlisch iost vol kacke
> 
> ...


in den optionen geht das.....


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Dann will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen.

Ist aber nichts besonderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

muss ich das mädel da kennen?


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

hat ssdsabcdefgqwert gewonnen,letztens einen Metallicasong gecovert.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muss ich das mädel da kennen?




eigenlich ja ^^ wenn du RL oder radio hörst/hast


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> eigenlich ja ^^ wenn du RL oder radio hörst/hast


ich habe rl, und höre radio... und kenn sie trotzdem net.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> eigenlich ja ^^ wenn du RL oder radio hörst/hast


im radio kommt eigtl nix an musik was ich höre. hör nur ab un zu radio wenn mich n kollege mit zur schule nimmt.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

dann beantworte ich dir mal die Frage: Ja. kann man muss man aber nicht.Die heißt Stefanie Heinzmann und kommt aus der Schweiz. Macht eigentlich gute Musik, kommt aberauf den Geschmack an. Hat bei Stefan Raab in der Castingshow SSDSDSDWEMUGABRTLAD gewonnen(was für nen Scheiß Name...).


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

aso okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute erklärung ^^ 


aber im Radio kommt das immer -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> aber im Radio kommt das immer -.-


kann sein, dass ichs gehört habe, aber halt net bewusst, dass sies war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> dann beantworte ich dir mal die Frage: Ja. kann man muss man aber nicht.Die heißt Stefanie Heinzmann und kommt aus der Schweiz. Macht eigentlich gute Musik, kommt aberauf den Geschmack an. Hat bei Stefan Raab in der Castingshow SSDSDSDWEMUGABRTLAD gewonnen(was für nen Scheiß Name...).


Macht aber recht ansehnliche Musik die Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

kurz ma youtube duchstöbert --> ich mag die mukke von der ollen nich


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

wo sind denn die Optionen bei Objectdock ?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

aufs dock rechstklicken, dann gibts n menü.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aufs dock rechstklicken, dann gibts n menü.




und wo da ?? da gib es verschidene sachen


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Dezember 2008)

wie überlebst du denn bitte schön im internet? settings is englisch für einstellungen/optionen.....


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag´s zensiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

ne hab das falsch verstanden sry ^^


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich mag´s zensiert
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie haste das mit dem Songtext gemacht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Winamp hat ein plugin "lyrik" einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

LEARN SKILL MOTHERF****R
http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipowerpt3.png
WATCH THIS SHIT!


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> LEARN SKILL MOTHERF****R
> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipowerpt3.png
> WATCH THIS SHIT!



Ist da nicht was verkehrt? Müsste nich die frau obenrum frei sein?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein this is FURIOUS!! der muss so!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2008)

beachtet mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haxxler (15. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> LEARN SKILL MOTHERF****R
> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipowerpt3.png
> WATCH THIS SHIT!


Oh Gott, mach es weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Oh Gott, mach es weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach und um Trolli zu trösten :
Nett, wenn ich auch Vista net mag, obwohl der Desktopstil genial davon ist.
Gibts davon nen Skinpackage für xP?^^


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2008)

Öfter mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo ich das gerade so sehe, frag ich mich wie oft sich das Vista-Nachrichtengadget eigentlich aktualisiert... Diese "Brand im Porno-Kino"-News steht da jetzt dann doch schon ein paar Monate, hm^^


Kamui schrieb:


> LEARN SKILL MOTHERF****R
> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ipowerpt3.png
> WATCH THIS SHIT!


THE 1337 KING! Gäbs das Teil unverpixelt für 1680x1050, ich hätte schneller einen Athene-Wallpaper als er "SCHWF 'round the corner" sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo wir beim Thema sind: Das Athene-Soundboard, aus dem offiziellen Atheneforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Athene > all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2008)

@ razyl: dankee <33
ja gibts: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...hl=vista++theme


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja hab eins bei chip.de gefunden geht auch^^
Nur ich stell kein Pic on, könnte für mich mitten Bann kommen ne dank^^


----------



## Mondryx (15. Dezember 2008)

Hab meinen Desktop auch mal ein wenig aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (16. Dezember 2008)

Mein Desktop ist schwarz, Icons sind ausgeblendet und alles wichtige in die Schnellstartleiste verbannt. Da lohnt sich ein SS kaum. Wann seh ich auch schon mal meinen Desktop?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Danke ESPcap kann ich gut fürs Radio brauchen die soundfile^^


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (17. Dezember 2008)

ihr meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taskbar ist eigentlich ausgeblendet (;


----------



## mccord (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich irgendwann mal in irgendeinem Forum gesehn,scrollt garnicht erst hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Och Chopi, du musst doch net andere screens ähem auch mitbenutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eins ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zwei^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fünf 

also das sind die bilder die meistens benutze nicht das ihr denk das ich 5 bildschirme habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :victory


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Update von mir , ja ich weiss das das Bild hier schon zu sehen war ^_^


Klick mich!_


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (18. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> also das sind die bilder die meistens benutze nicht das ihr denk das ich 5 bildschirme habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn ich 5 Bildschirme hätte, dann würde ich mir so ne Panoramaaufnahme über die 5 bildschirme machen.

Strand, im Hintergrund Meer und Palmen und im Vordergrund ne braungebrannte Blondine mit ganz laaangen Beinen (5 Bildschirme) und 2 prallen Kokosnüssen


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

bissl schlicht chopi, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir xD


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2008)

da neu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Was bedeuten die vielen Zahlen da unten in der Taskleiste o.O


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was bedeuten die vielen Zahlen da unten in der Taskleiste o.O



CPU Auslastung und die CPU Auslastung vom Kern 1 & Kern 2,  Temp Motherboard, Temp CPU, Tem CPU Kern 1 & 2, Temp GPU & Temp GPU Umgebung^^

Und aufgrund der ersten beiden genannten weiß ich das sich mein PC bald verabschieden wird^^

Is aber net schlimm neue Teile werden bald gekauft^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> CPU Auslastung und die CPU Auslastung vom Kern 1 & Kern 2,  Temp Motherboard, Temp CPU, Tem CPU Kern 1 & 2, Temp GPU & Temp GPU Umgebung^^


Achso,sehen aus wie Kalendertage xD


----------



## Haxxler (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ons (18. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (18. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist den das für ein Gagedet? rechts ram etc 



Dracun schrieb:


> da neu^^


 Findest du das bild nicht bisschen zu privat? weil ja *hust* ^^


----------



## Haxxler (18. Dezember 2008)

Samurize und die Config als der Skin is von DeviantArt.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke=)



und ihr wieder mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiss einer wie ich das symbol weg bekomme was ich weiss um... hab? weil löschen kann ich es nicht und auch nicht in einen Ordner verschieben O.o


und ihr noch mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Findest du das bild nicht bisschen zu privat? weil ja *hust* ^^



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dracun kennt kein Privat xD
Warum nutzt ihr eigentl. alle Vista o.O


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dracun kennt kein Privat xD
> Warum nutzt ihr eigentl. alle Vista o.O



Weil ich Vista Testen wollte als ich vor einem Jahre den Pc Beil dell Gekauft hab!^^ und ja dann hab ich mich in Vista Verliebt XD


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]Warum nutzt ihr eigentl. alle Vista o.O


cuz it's geil


----------



## G3nGeN (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> cuz it's geil


Designmäßig: Ja
Andersweitig: Nein, und ja ich hatte es 3 Monate drauf sogar nach Vista SP1... das Ding ist Sch***, nutze weiterhin XP und hoffe auf einen Beta Invite für Windows seven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. Dezember 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> wenn ich 5 Bildschirme hätte, dann würde ich mir so ne Panoramaaufnahme über die 5 bildschirme machen.
> 
> Strand, im Hintergrund Meer und Palmen und im Vordergrund ne braungebrannte Blondine mit ganz laaangen Beinen (5 Bildschirme) und 2 prallen Kokosnüssen




lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornakosh/Furro (19. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Danke=)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice, kannst du vom 2. bild mal den link posten bitte ? ^^ Hätte das auch gerne


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (19. Dezember 2008)

Gornakosh/Furro schrieb:


> nice, kannst du vom 2. bild mal den link posten bitte ? ^^ Hätte das auch gerne


http://www.ewallpapers.eu/3D/Abstract/Inte...-3d-shapes.html ihr ``


----------



## Forderz (19. Dezember 2008)

hier meiner 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

wieder neu ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler du gönnst deinem pc ja keine pause lauf dauer 1 tag und 5 stunden O.o  Ich Glaub du Solltes echt deinem Liebe pc ne pause gönnen ^^ XD


So ihr mein neuer!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Der war auch schon mehrere Wochen am Stück an. Die werden für sowas gebaut das macht nix ^^


----------



## Biggus (20. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage :>


mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab jetzt schon mehrere Screens mit den Leisten gesehen und wollte fragen ob das ein Betriebssystem ist, was mir entgangen ist (Linux oder sowas cO),
oder irgendein Windows-Style O.O

Sieht richtig geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Der war auch schon mehrere Wochen am Stück an. Die werden für sowas gebaut das macht nix ^^




Mehre Wochen O.o oh man da möchtet ich aber nicht die Strom Rechnung sehen!


----------



## mccord (20. Dezember 2008)

@biggus: ja das ist linux mit dem awesome window manager und conky zum auslesen der systemdaten

weiss jetz leider nicht in wieweit das theming bzw. die transparenz der taskbar unter windows möglich ist.
eventuell mit windowblinds oder den object* programmen von stardock
es gibt aber auch komplette shellreplacements wie z.b. litestep
schau doch einfach mal auf http://www.wincustomize.com/gallery.aspx, vielleicht findest du da was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuffDuck (20. Dezember 2008)

iCH SAG MAL NIX DAZU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

mann kan auch nix sagen wen der Link nicht geht-_-^^



EDIT: OMG HEILIGE SCHEIßE GOTTES! ich hoffe du altes deine Feldspalte besser aufgeräumt als dein desk ! so was macht mich Traurig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuffDuck (20. Dezember 2008)

Jetz aber, der Uploader hatte Server Probleme...

Allso ich finde alles, und aufgeräumt naja, wen es mir zu unübersichtlich wird ist /format f:


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Hackerprogramme soso :>


----------



## DuffDuck (20. Dezember 2008)

Das sind Add Ons...
Naja mir macht das austesten von Spielen mehr Spaß alls das Spielen selbst.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich ma wieder ans gestalten gemacht,jetzt such ich mir addons für Winamp raus *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

DuffDuck schrieb:


> Das sind Add Ons...
> Naja mir macht das austesten von Spielen mehr Spaß alls das Spielen selbst.


jaja klar sicher das sind deine cheats!



EDIT:


ihr noch mal meiner! 
[attachment=6157:Unbenannt.jpg]




p.s


Chopi vielleicht hast du ja Interessse  an dem skins was ich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

Das nicht,aber ich suche z.Z. einen ganz speziellen.
Und zwar hat man da auf dem Bildschirm das Cover ziemlich groß (so 200px*200px) gesehn,sah ziemlich cool aus. Ich kanns nicht wirklich beschreiben,da ich es schon lange her ist,dass ich es gesehen hab,aber wenn jemandem ein licht aufgeht,eine Antwort wäre nice.


----------



## Biggus (20. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank mccord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (20. Dezember 2008)

neu seit heute, fands einfach geil^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2008)

Den "Bot" ordner hätte ich aber zensiert *g*


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2008)

löööl^^

cheater an die wand^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu is'

Edit: 
Keine fünf Minuten nach dem obigen, habe ich sogar noch einen besseren gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (21. Dezember 2008)

aso lol wegen bot.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das nen Flaschensammler für Pennergame


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Weiss einer wo es gute The Game wallpaper gibt ?  in der auflösung 1680x1050 finde ich nix-_-^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (23. Dezember 2008)

So siehts bei mir aus..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ihr wieder mal meiner =) 


[attachment=6194:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

mach die desktop icons kleiner.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

ne dann sind die mir Zu Klein =) ^^ xD


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> ne dann sind die mir Zu Klein =) ^^ xD


omg

btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nox also der erste gefällt mir total gut, kannste mir vllt die seite sagen, wo du den her hast?


----------



## Noxiel (24. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Ich will den Screen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Quelle?)
2) Meine Quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1) Ich will den Screen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erstmal Danke =)

http://www.globalgalaxy.de/wallpapers/anime/index8.htm    musste erstmal wieder suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde da gibs serh schöne Bilder. btw nicht von der Bild-unterschrift irritieren lassen.

Achja hab en neuen =) hier finde ich aber nur den Hintergrund toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2008)

ich hab schon verdammt lang nix mehr hier gepostet also kommt jetzt mal mein neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2008)

@LoD ...danke jetzt muss ich den Beitrag nochmal auf die nächste Seite hohlen^^



Noxiel schrieb:


> 1) Ich will den Screen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erstmal Danke =)

http://www.globalgalaxy.de/wallpapers/anime/index8.htm    musste erstmal wieder suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde da gibs serh schöne Bilder. btw nicht von der Bild-unterschrift irritieren lassen.

Achja hab en neuen =) hier finde ich aber nur den Hintergrund toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdisi (27. Dezember 2008)

Klick mich gaaanz hart dan siehst du mich auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist DAS?

Achja und hier mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (27. Dezember 2008)

Und wehr sollte das sein du? XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Ein Süßes Model in Trek-Uniform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab ich bei http://cello78.deviantart.com gefunden und das Model mit ihrer Kollegin hier http://chonastock.deviantart.com/


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Süßes Model in Trek-Uniform
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nerd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Und das mit Stolz!
Aber den Rahmen sprenge ich wohl wenn ich verrate das dieses Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch besser ist aber keine Wallpaperversion davon existiert und ich erst dran rumbasteln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Dezember 2008)

Igitt, diese Ohren(?) oO


----------



## Virolac (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[URL=http://g.image

hier mal meins


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Igitt, diese Ohren(?) oO



Fühler! Andorianerinnen sind sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

ein sehr mürrisches volk diese andorianer^^

und selor i verstehe dich voll & ganz Star Trek is absolut genial und dat seit Jahrzehnten^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch besser ist aber keine Wallpaperversion davon existiert und ich erst dran rumbasteln muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg Blau wen schon so.... Ich hab Viel Die Sexy .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sabber* XD


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasst euch net von den Hintergrund täuschen, passt nur grad noch zur Jahreszeit und war eigentlich nur als Testmuster für den Windows 7 Skin gedacht, der aber irgendwie doch net geklappt hat^^


----------



## Tan (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag den Hintergrund ;D


----------



## Ich Buch (29. Dezember 2008)

http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/3971/miyavitz2.png


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo haste das her? will auch =)


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

Gute Frage, auf der offziellen Homepage finde ich den auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabbit. (29. Dezember 2008)

so, hier mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktoprt4.jpg


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gute Frage, auf der offziellen Homepage finde ich den auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hatte halt kein bock zu gucken^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

trolli gehste am 13.2.2009 zum konzert in hambug?^^ oder wohnst du gar ent in der nähe davon xD


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Dezember 2008)

hamburg is nich weit weg (wohn inner nähe von hannover). aaaber kein geld und es würd wohl auch sonst niemand mitkommen^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hamburg is nich weit weg (wohn inner nähe von hannover). aaaber kein geld und es würd wohl auch sonst niemand mitkommen^^



hab auch kein Geld *schluchz* Kumpel hat seine Karte schon en anderer wollte mit mir hin, naja mal schauen, vllt wird das ja noch was, aber flogging molly war geil in hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. Dezember 2008)

da mein neuer^^
Und nein i hab nur den Vista Look kein Vista^^ bin immer noch bekennender XP Pro User^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Sieht mal gleich An der Zeit Rechst unten xD^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder mal was neues, passend zu Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.abload.de/img/new6962.jpg


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und wieder mal was neues, passend zu Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da fehlt ne Taurin!


----------



## Livethief (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich weiß da is papier im korb


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2008)

Eben gefunden
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Da fehlt ne Taurin!


Sie ist nicht da - aber fehlen? Find ich nicht^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ihr wieder mal meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues hintergrund Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polxx (1. Januar 2009)

meiner ownt alles weg


----------



## SäD (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So siehts bei mir aus.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt zeig ich Euch mal meinen Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich mein neues Spielzeug hier, eine Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital Edition, ich hoff, Euch platzt der Monitor nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

so, anderer Bilderupload, jetzt könnt Ihr es in der vollen Pracht genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: Im Tray hab ich so viel wie möglich ausgeblendet.

btw: Ich denke, man merkt dass Grün mir gefällt. Siehe Sig, Avatar&Wallpaper


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Hier mal "meiner":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja ich, sitz ja auf Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
WTF, wieso is das Bild auf 800x600 geschrumpft? xD

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Gumja (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schors (1. Januar 2009)

das dann meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> So, jetzt zeig ich Euch mal meinen Desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




geiles bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich steh ja auf solche bilder irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 3 bildschirme sind halt schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mir reichen 2 vollkommen
nochmal sonen 24zoll Uff hab ich ja gar nid soviele icons zum ablagern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (2. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

hast du nen 17"-Monitor? Das wär mir n bischen, naja, klein *hüstel*, mein Desktop kannste weiter oben betrachten, der ist ein wenig, nunja, ich sag mal erweitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (2. Januar 2009)

IHR WIEDER MAL SUPER GEILEN DESK! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PLS KOMMENTS!


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

Jopp, sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, muss man sagen. Gefällt mir gut, nur bin ich persönlich ein Freund des aufgeräumten. Auf meinem Desktop ist nur die Taskleiste zu sehen.

Kleine Frage, du hast das schon öfters geschrieben: Meinst du damit "hier" oder soll das wirklich "ihr" heißen? Irgendwie erkenn ich da nicht so ganz den Sinn.

Ach ja: Das Graffiti unten links sieht kacke aus, ansonsten aber top. Was benutzt du? WindowBlinds?


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (2. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jopp, sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, muss man sagen. Gefällt mir gut, nur bin ich persönlich ein Freund des aufgeräumten. Auf meinem Desktop ist nur die Taskleiste zu sehen.
> 
> Kleine Frage, du hast das schon öfters geschrieben: Meinst du damit "hier" oder soll das wirklich "ihr" heißen? Irgendwie erkenn ich da nicht so ganz den Sinn.
> 
> Ach ja: Das Graffiti unten links sieht kacke aus, ansonsten aber top. Was benutzt du? WindowBlinds?



ne ich mein schon hier Dummer Tipp Fehler beim pc was ich mit angewohnt habe!


Das Grafit ist kack aber ganz viel die fotos Sind Selber gemacht! bin Großer Grafit fän ! Ja für die sachen rechts da Benute ich Objeckt tool Dings 

fürs wetter etc halt Standard Vista sidebar..... und wie man Sieht ein Anders Vista Design! da benutz ich Vagia's G Revolution FINAL von der Seite ihr http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&sect...s+V+Vista+Style 

Wehr Tuneup hat kann das ganz Einfach ändern ohne weiss ich nicht wie es geht!


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

jopp, danke. Ich hab TuneUp '09. Außerdem noch WindowBlinds6, aber ich find den Standart-Look nichtmal schlecht.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Was ist DAS?*
> 
> Achja und hier mein neuer:
> 
> ...



Irgent ne art dos style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Mein Aktueller hol mir nächste woche aber ein 22zoll monitor da wirds bischen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

Mein aktueller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vor einer minute (3. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6347:buffed.JPG]
dies hier ist meiner ein sehr ordentlicher und auch farblich angepasster desktop so ist es am schönsten !!!
ja ich produziere musik http://djbloxxx.dj.funpic.de/ und http://www.myspace.com/bloxxxmusikkingchaos

Viel spaß


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Mein Aktueller hol mir nächste woche aber ein 22zoll monitor da wirds bischen besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Nette CPU-Auslastung °_°

----

Mein "neuer" : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## vor einer minute (3. Januar 2009)

das sieht ja mal total mies aus xD hat was ^^


----------



## Macta (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist meiner

Was sagt Ihr dazu, Ihr müsst wissen, das ist mein erster^^


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Das ist meiner
> 
> Was sagt Ihr dazu, Ihr müsst wissen, das ist mein erster^^



Toter Link sage ich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




painschkes schrieb:


> Nette CPU-Auslastung °_°
> Mein "neuer" :


Womit machst du denn diese Mac-Like Leiste da über der Taskleiste? Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





vor schrieb:


> dies hier ist meiner ein sehr ordentlicher und auch farblich angepasster desktop so ist es am schönsten !!!
> ja ich produziere musik http://djbloxxx.dj.funpic.de/ und http://www.myspace.com/bloxxxmusikkingchaos
> 
> Viel spaß


Safari! oO


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2009)

objectdock


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nette CPU-Auslastung °_°
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Jo is mir auch grade aufgefall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is sonst nie so hoch.

Hab aber noch ne frage ich finde die Vista sidebar wo ich da hab nicht unbedingt schön und brauchen tu ich sie nur wegen der CPU und Ramauslastung. Giebt es ein Tool das mir nur die CPU und Ram auslastung anzeigt? Hab schon gegoogelt aber nix unbedingt brauchbares gefunden und ein gescheites suchwort fällt mir auch nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_Der TaskManager zB.? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt mehrere Programme zB : Sandra / Everest ?



@EspCap : Objectdock wie riesentrolli schon meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der TaskManager zB.?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein ich meine nur so 2 kleine Balken wie bei der side bar


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> @EspCap : Objectdock wie riesentrolli schon meinte
> 
> 
> ...


Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann ich auch endlich mal den Desktop entmüllen und die ganzen Programme in die Leiste schieben :>


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nein ich meine nur so 2 kleine Balken wie bei der side bar



gadget aufn desktop ziehn und sidebar dann ausblenden?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gadget aufn desktop ziehn und sidebar dann ausblenden?



Genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach auf den Desktop ziehen, Sidebar beenden und aus dem Autostart rausnehmen und fertig


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gadget aufn desktop ziehn und sidebar dann ausblenden?



_Oder so.. hab ich auch , nur fürn Screen ausgemacht _


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2009)

sooo denn ma wieder meiner. nix besonderes. das wallpaper gabs hier schon öfter^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist meiner!

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

PS.: Ist mein erster^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2009)

i say
updaten du musst^^
i <3 dnb
i </3 die ische


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_ICH WILL DIE ALTE!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo hastn das Bildchen her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Macta (3. Januar 2009)

Einfach mal bei Google eingeben:

i heart dnb

findest Du gleich^^


----------



## mccord (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei Google eingeben:
> 
> i heart dnb
> 
> findest Du gleich^^



_Ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So , nu hab ich´s auch!_


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Thx warum bin ich nicht drauf gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhhmmm funzt aber net was habt ihr den für ne sidebar? Ich hab thoosje-sidebar.
Oder geht das nur bei Vista?


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

vorhin mal schnell selbst gebastelt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (3. Januar 2009)

Sry, gefällt mir garnicht.

Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich
nicht auf sowas Verspieltes stehe.^^



Edit:  Hat jemand für meinen Desktop Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Sry, gefällt mir garnicht.
> 
> Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich
> nicht auf sowas Verspieltes stehe.^^
> ...


Dan zeige ihn doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (3. Januar 2009)

Einfach nach oben scrollen^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (3. Januar 2009)

Mein Desktop
bidde sehr^^

EDIT: hmm screen is wohl zu groß, der linke rand ist jedenfalls normal bei meinem desktop und die taskleiste unten ist auch normal


----------



## S.E.Lain (3. Januar 2009)

Mein aktueller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Mein aktueller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab auch Fallout3^^


----------



## Stivi (5. Januar 2009)

so hier mal meiner ist schon nen bischen älter das bild muss das mal austauschen^^
ach ja der dock ist Rocketdock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Einfach nach oben scrollen^^


Nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (5. Januar 2009)

http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/7125/mydesktopvw4.jpg

bitte bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (6. Januar 2009)

Ein zwei Desktop-Skin oder einzeln bewerten?

Einzeln:
der linke Teil sieht gut aus, wobei Du wirklich kein
einziges Icon auf dem Desktop hast. (das Bild kenn ich iwo her).

Da macht der rechte Teil deutlich mehr her.
Voralle, die RAM / CPU - Leiste gefällt mir äußerst gut.
Doch  - wie ich finde - passen die Icons rechts oben nicht wirklich 
hin.


Zusammen ergeben die beiden einen erheblichen
Kontrast, was mich persönlich jetzt extrem stören würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ist natürlich meine Meinung und entspricht nicht der der Allgemeinheit.





Zu Neo:

Hier mein Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider hab ich kA wie man diese Miniaturansichten hinbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




mfg Macta





Danke Riesentrolli


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Januar 2009)

guck mal unter dem bild

_Kopieren Sie folgenden Code auf die Zielseite um das Bild mit einer Vorschau einzubinden
In einem Forum-Beitrag zeigen (BB-Code):
_


```
[url=http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5x5m-6-jpg-rc.html][img]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/5x5m-6.jpg[/img][/url]
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/7125/mydesktopvw4.jpg
> 
> bitte bewerten
> 
> ...




VOLLLLL GEIILLLOOO 


Was für ein Programm Benutz du für RAM etc ? Ist ja voll cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> VOLLLLL GEIILLLOOO
> 
> 
> *Was für ein Programm Benutz du für RAM etc ? Ist ja voll cool
> ...


NEED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt geil zwar bischen klein aber cool respeckt.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> VOLLLLL GEIILLLOOO
> 
> 
> *Was für ein Programm Benutz du für RAM etc ? Ist ja voll cool
> ...


NEED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt geil zwar bischen klein aber cool respeckt.


----------



## Littleheroe (6. Januar 2009)

@Macta:
Links habe ich kein icon, weil ich vollbildanwendungen immer da am laufen hab. so habe ich zugriff auf alle icons, ohne dass ich das fenster minimieren muss. folgendermassen habe ich gar kein bedürfnis nach icons auf dem linken schirm. was findest du an den icons verbesserungsbedürftig? bin froh um jeden vorschlag und jede anregung!
Zum kontrast sei folgendes gesagt: Ich benutze zwei völlig verschiedene monitore. der linke hat eine 24' diagonale und 1920x1200 pixel. der rechte ist ein alter, 19'er mit 1280x1024. er hat auch eine leicht kleinere pixelanzahl pro quadratcm (keine "hochzwei"-taste auf schweizer tastaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). zwischen den beiden ist auch noch ein lautsprecher. das macht vom einen bildrand zum anderen etwa 12 cm abstand. ausserdem ist es gerade praktisch, dass ich links einen rötlichen und rechts einen blauen hintergrund habe, da mein neuer, linker schirm einen sehr leicht warmen farbton hat, der rechte jedoch einen (insbesondere im vergleich) recht starken kalten farbton hat. rechts würde ein rötlicher wallpaper einfach scheusslich aussehen (kann ich euch leider nicht per screenie zeigen ^^).

@Pc is my life und Neo1986:
das programm ist ein widget für die yahoobar (oder wie auch immer das heisst), genau wie die uhr und datumsanzeige.
link: http://widgets.yahoo.com/
das widget für die anzeige heisst glaubich neongauge. Farbe ist beliebig wählbar. auch die art der daten, die angezeigt werden soll (zb kann man auch down und upload anzeigen lassen).

die icons oben rechts sind einfach ein (unbewegliches, unanimiertes) rocketdock.

wie gesagt: fragen, vorschläge und anregungen sehr gerne gesehen!


----------



## Fr34z0r (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle,

ich schließ mich mal allen hier an...

Ist zwar ein langweiliger Desktop, aber ich bin damit zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> @Macta:
> Links habe ich kein icon, weil ich vollbildanwendungen immer da am laufen hab. so habe ich zugriff auf alle icons, ohne dass ich das fenster minimieren muss. folgendermassen habe ich gar kein bedürfnis nach icons auf dem linken schirm. was findest du an den icons verbesserungsbedürftig? bin froh um jeden vorschlag und jede anregung!
> Zum kontrast sei folgendes gesagt: Ich benutze zwei völlig verschiedene monitore. der linke hat eine 24' diagonale und 1920x1200 pixel. der rechte ist ein alter, 19'er mit 1280x1024. er hat auch eine leicht kleinere pixelanzahl pro quadratcm (keine "hochzwei"-taste auf schweizer tastaturen
> 
> ...




THX und nochmal riesen lob dein desktop is echt super.
Wie packst du den so sauber zu halten? Auf meinem fliegen immer dokumente bilder.... rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ah und hier is der genaue link zu der Ram.. anzeige: http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info


----------



## Macta (6. Januar 2009)

An den Icons hab ich folgendes "auszusetzen":
Ich finde ganz einfach, dass die Icons mit ihrem 
Gloss-Effekt nicht gänzlich in das Wallpaper übergehen/passen.
Der Rahme trägt zu diesem Effekt bei.

Aber muss nicht schlecht sein, denn ich habe einen sehr
ausgefallenen Geschmack was Desktops angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich stehe mit meiner Meinung wahrscheinlich eh alleine da.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Irgentwie funktioniert das ding nicht was brauch ich noh dafür? Die Internet Yahoobar?? Für Firefox?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Du wirst wohl die Yahoo Desktopbar brauchen... dürfte das selbe wie die Vista Sidebar sein, nur eben von Yahoo


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl die Yahoo Desktopbar brauchen... dürfte das selbe wie die Vista Sidebar sein, nur eben von Yahoo


Ja ich finde die aber net wen ich sie google kommt nur die Firefox bar.


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl die Yahoo Desktopbar brauchen... dürfte das selbe wie die Vista Sidebar sein, nur eben von Yahoo




ich hab es drauf aber wen ich das Ram teil Instal.....

ist nix da.^^


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> ich hab es drauf aber wen ich das Ram teil Instal.....
> 
> ist nix da.^^


Bei mir genau so und ne desktop bar find ich auch nicht nur ne deskbar und die kostet 20$

MHHH müssen wir mal auf den Schöpfer warten.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mine


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hier sieht man nicht alle meine spiele die meisten sind unter start zu finden


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uff was hast den du für ne Auflösung?


----------



## Fr34z0r (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Uff was hast den du für ne Auflösung?



Dem Bild nach scheinen es 1024 x 768 zu sein.

Die Icons sind aber ein wenig arg groß :/


----------



## Littleheroe (6. Januar 2009)

Das ist einfach die grösste Einstellung unter Vista. würd ich nicht machen, bei so nem kleinen schirm.

also. zu der frage mit der yahoobar:
die seite bietet das programm yahoo-installer an. ich würde es installieren, da es vieles auf der seite einfacher macht. um dieses prog zu installieren, wähle bei einem beliebigen widget einfach rechts get it. die seite sollte dich dann fragen, ob du den installer haben möchtest. installiere ihn.
nun gehe auf diese seite: http://widgets.yahoo.com/upgrade/ dort rechts auf upgrade now oder ein wenig unterhalb auf manual download: windows/mac. so solltest du dir die bar holen können (du hast wohl nichts gefunden, da das ganze nie als Bar genannt wird. das ganze heisst einfach nur yahoo widgets.).
wenn du den anfangs genannten installer hast, dann kannst du nun die angebotenen widgets mit einem (oder auch 2) klicks installieren.

hoffe, das war hilfreich. bis später, ich geh mal icons basteln (experimantieren schadet nie, ausserdem hab ich zeit und mir ist langweilig).


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Thx ich habs nun Zeig dann wen Du Fertig bist mit Bastel Weil du kannst das echt super!


----------



## Littleheroe (6. Januar 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (6. Januar 2009)

Et voila:

http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/6316/mydesktopnh4.jpg

neue icons!
gefallen mir auch gut, hat sich glaubich gelohnt. wie findet ihrs? 

(edit: argh... sorry, doppelpost)


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

so meiner =)


[attachment=6412:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Littleheroe (6. Januar 2009)

ich sehe, du bist wohl auch schweizer^^

schöner deskt. mir gefallen nur die uhr (wegen der farbe und position, sonst gut) und das dock rechts oben nicht so gut. das dock passt gar nicht in das gesammtbild. such mal im web nach passenderen icon, findeste sicher was schönes!


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Von wo hast den du deine Icons ?


----------



## Littleheroe (6. Januar 2009)

...basteln... hab ich doch gesagt. photoshop machts möglich.


----------



## Redis (7. Januar 2009)

... --> meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

Redis schrieb:


> ... --> meins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie Ich Sehe auch halo fän ^^




Littleheroe schrieb:


> ich sehe, du bist wohl auch schweizer^^


Jop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Littleheroe schrieb:


> ...basteln... hab ich doch gesagt. photoshop machts möglich.


Puhhh in solchen sachen bin ich nicht si gut aber ich hab Passende Icons Gefunden.

hier noch mal meiner!
[attachment=6420:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder neu....


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> Das ist einfach die grösste Einstellung unter Vista. würd ich nicht machen, bei so nem kleinen schirm.
> 
> also. zu der frage mit der yahoobar:
> die seite bietet das programm yahoo-installer an. ich würde es installieren, da es vieles auf der seite einfacher macht. um dieses prog zu installieren, wähle bei einem beliebigen widget einfach rechts get it. die seite sollte dich dann fragen, ob du den installer haben möchtest. installiere ihn.
> ...


Vielen vielen dank funktioniert jetzt auch bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*

Pic kommt bald hab heut auch mein 22Zoller geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *doppelt freu*


----------



## Skrolk (7. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein desktop (schnell noch bissel aufgeräumt *g)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

So meiner in seiner vollendeten form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was heißt vollendet vollendet giebts bei mir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (7. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meiner:


----------



## Fr34z0r (7. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du scheinst gering Bekleidete Anime Mädchen zu mögen.....verständlich..sieht gut aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Du scheinst gering Bekleidete Anime Mädchen zu mögen.....verständlich..sieht gut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Suzumia + leicht bekleidet = Top


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2009)

@ Nox Yeah Sommer^^ finde ich aber en bissel zu bunt, meine Wallpaper müssen immer etwas dunkler sein, k.a weshalb aber hab das lieber, leider findet man selten gute Wallpaper mit den gesuchten Kriterien >.< und dann noch die richtige Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja wegen dem leicht bekleidet...wieso killt man meine Signatur? habe das bis heute noch nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein momentaner
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bild davor
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wird wohl morgen mein hintergrund sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Littleheroe,vieleicht weisst du ja sowas.
Gibt es für das Yahooding vllt ein einglaublich dummes aber süchtigmachendes spiel? *g*


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> @ Nox Yeah Sommer^^ finde ich aber en bissel zu bunt, meine Wallpaper müssen immer etwas dunkler sein, k.a weshalb aber hab das lieber, leider findet man selten gute Wallpaper mit den gesuchten Kriterien >.< und dann noch die richtige Größe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dunkler....hm-mh....dunkler......dunkler *in Wallpaper Kiste kramt*....sollte machbar sein.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (7. Januar 2009)

ah.. du bist einer von den leuten, die solche spiele mögen.

ich liebe solche spiele!

ich kenne gerade keines... müsste man mal suchen^^

achja: hier einige solche dummen spiele:
http://www.kongregate.com/games/GoatMaster/kill-boe-2
http://www.kongregate.com/games/nutcasenightmare/the-game


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> ah.. du bist einer von den leuten, die solche spiele mögen.
> 
> ich liebe solche spiele!
> 
> ich kenne gerade keines... müsste man mal suchen^^


Wenn du was findest,lad ich mir das Ding,wenn nicht,gibbet keine Sidebar! xD


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dunkler....hm-mh....dunkler......dunkler *in Wallpaper Kiste kramt*....sollte machbar sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das dritte gefällt mir besonders gut, schön zentral und doch viel Freiraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (7. Januar 2009)

meinst du nicht eher freizügigkeit anstatt freiraum?^^


----------



## Frink (7. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein bescheidener Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Thema is klar: Still loving Rock'n'Roll....xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dunkler....hm-mh....dunkler......dunkler *in Wallpaper Kiste kramt*....sollte machbar sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noxx hast sowas auch für 1900x1200? ;P
mein juna pic muss ich irgendwann tauschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint besonders das letzte^^


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Dann mal meiner.
Ich bitte um Kritk bzw Anmerkungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Frink schrieb:


> Hier mal mein bescheidener Desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hier ist ein Rocker der es unbedingt haben möchte! Könntest du es bitte als Original posten? Ich, mein Desktop und meine E-Gitarre währen dir sehr dankbar.^^


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Dann mal meiner.
> Ich bitte um Kritk bzw Anmerkungen.
> 
> 
> ...


Was is das?


----------



## M_of_D (7. Januar 2009)

So hier ist mal meiner. Kritik und Anregungen sind erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

Ich post meinen auch wiedermal^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Bengel wird ja immer größer.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Bengel wird ja immer größer.^^


na schrumpfen wird der bestimmt nicht xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich post meinen auch wiedermal^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sowas bei dir Crack? nenenene^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

Ich darf <.<


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich darf <.<


Quatsch die Firma heißt "Du darfst" also...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm post ihc meinen mit den neuen Bild oder lass ich das lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm post ihc meinen mit den neuen Bild oder lass ich das lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


post


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

mach


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> post


Ne,ich lass das...


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

post verdammt <.<


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> post verdammt <.<


Nein verdammt.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein verdammt.



Wenns was versautes ist will ichs auch sehen!


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wenns was versautes ist will ichs auch sehen!


Ich post das zu 100% net hier ok?


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich post das zu 100% net hier ok?



Pn?


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

Genau PM's an ganz buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Pn?


Nö, ist auch egal macht weiter mit euren Dekstops^^
@ über mir: ja genau o das sitz ich morgen ja noch hier xD


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Och sind ja nur 2 Nippel drauf^^
Ich dachte jetzt kommen Razyls dunkelsten Geheimnisse ans Tageslicht und dann sowas. xP


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Och sind ja nur 2 Nippel drauf^^
> Ich dachte jetzt kommen Chopis dunkelsten Geheimnisse ans Tageslicht und dann sowas. xP


Ich weiß net ob sowas hier gern gesehen ist. Und im November war nen anderes Bild von der..... ah egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob sowas hier gern gesehen ist. Und im November war nen anderes Bild von der..... ah egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt wieso hab ich eigentlich Chopi geschriebenw enn ich eigentlich Ralzyl meine? xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Verdammt wieso hab ich eigentlich Chopi geschriebenw enn ich eigentlich Ralzyl meine? xD


Das weißt nur du, und chopi...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob sowas hier gern gesehen ist. Und im November war nen anderes Bild von der..... ah egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kannst ja zensieren. bestes bespiel dafür: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=589591 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kannst ja zensieren. bestes bespiel dafür: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=589591
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das zerstört dann aber bei mir das gesamte Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

jaja wie er danach gesucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist eigendlich das geilste projekt eine ganze community kann deinem sohn beim wachsen zusehn das ist wirklich fantastisch


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

sollte i vllt mal en blog starten^^....alle 2 wochen en neues pic von ihm rein^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> sollte i vllt mal en blog starten^^....alle 2 wochen en neues pic von ihm rein^^


geile idee /vote for !


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> sollte i vllt mal en blog starten^^....alle 2 wochen en neues pic von ihm rein^^



Ich find ihn cool. Hoffentlich wird er kein Hiphop hören.^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich find ihn cool. Hoffentlich wird er kein Hiphop hören.^^



Naja zu Sylvester hat er im Rhytmus von Highway to Hell geklatscht im Refrain....dabei sollte er eigentlich einschlafen...meine Frau musste sich tierisch zusammen reißen net laut los zu brüllen vor Lachen...(Anmerkung des Redakteurs: Waren zu Sylv. ungeplant auf einmal in DO und meine Frau hat dann sich zum kleinen ins Bett gelegt bei ner Bekannten bis er eingeschlafen war)

Das war genial als sie mir dat gesagt hat^^


----------



## Klunker (7. Januar 2009)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> meinst du nicht eher freizügigkeit anstatt freiraum?^^




nene die Freizügigkeit ist wenn schon nur en netter Bonus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Hier stand mist!


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> sollte i vllt mal en blog starten^^....alle 2 wochen en neues pic von ihm rein^^


Man schauen was dein sohn dazu sagt wenn er 14 oder 15 ist und die ganze buffed comunity ihn kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob dan noch jemand von euch hier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich werde bis zum ende von buffed da bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aktueller


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Wow Cooler Hintergrund den brauch ich,^^

wen du so Lieb wehrst ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Moment is eigentlich der Windows 7 hintergrund aber ich lade mal meine bearbeitete version hoch. Original

Tada


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Mein neuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wolltst es auf die neue seite holen oder hats 30 mins gelaggt und du hast dann nochma auf senden geklickt? *g*

ansonten: o_O die waffe ist ja auf nem laster positioniert zum ausrichten


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wolltst es auf die neue seite holen oder hats 30 mins gelaggt und du hast dann nochma auf senden geklickt? *g*
> 
> ansonten: o_O die waffe ist ja auf nem laster positioniert zum ausrichten



wollte es auf die neue seite hohlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: und? o0


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

mein hintergrund:
Allerdings ohne den Text dort



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube der kennt NGE nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich glaube der kennt NGE nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL!


NGE muss man kennen....das ist wie bei Death note......jeder anime schauer der würde besitzt muss das kennen o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Hab auch grad was neues gebastelt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> NGE muss man kennen....das ist wie bei Death note......jeder anime schauer der würde besitzt muss das kennen o0




Ich besitz Würde, aber mag keine Mechas. Ich hasse sie eher. Immer größere Roboter oh wie toll...^^


----------



## chopi (8. Januar 2009)

So,der Chopi hat auch nen neuen...der gefällt ihm aber nicht >_>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> NGE muss man kennen....das ist wie bei Death note......jeder anime schauer der würde besitzt muss das kennen o0


 

das selbe könnte man auch über leute sagen die bleach nich schauen ^^

hier mal mein desktop da ich hier schon was poste 

windows erst frisch neuinstalliert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Januar 2009)

Hm,das haste nicht zufällig in 1440*900 oder? ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hm,das haste nicht zufällig in 1440*900 oder? ^^



das bild ist ursprünglich in 1600x1200..ich habe aber selbst nur 1280x1024..das hat sich halt dann einfach angepasst

ich denke es würde sich auch auf 1440x900 anpassen..kA


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich besitz Würde, aber mag keine Mechas. Ich hasse sie eher. Immer größere Roboter oh wie toll...^^



Das sind keine Roboter .....wenn du die Geschichte von NGE verstehst dann weiß du das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Windows  7





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ist nicht windows 7 nur das..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Januar 2009)

So,hab die 2 Wallpaperseiten gesucht und gefunden (Seite 110 -.-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich find ihn cool. Hoffentlich wird er kein Hiphop hören.^^


hoffentlich wird der nich son idiot wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> Hallo Windows  7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur das Wallpaper. Keine ahnung obs stimmt habs selbst nur gegooglet.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte das Designs nicht das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Weis einer wie ich mein desk top über 2 monitore bekomme das also auch das wallpaper drüber geht und nicht auf jedem Bildschirm ein neues ist?


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2009)

so hier ist mal wieder meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Hey Du Schuldest mir auch noch 158.10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was bitte schön ist wow sorrund ?


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2009)

hehe  ^^

das ist WoW auf 3840x1024  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2009)

*OffTopic*




Dracun schrieb:


> sollte i vllt mal en blog starten^^....alle 2 wochen en neues pic von ihm rein^^






LordofDemons schrieb:


> geile idee /vote for !






Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich find ihn cool. Hoffentlich wird er kein Hiphop hören.^^






neo1986 schrieb:


> Man schauen was dein sohn dazu sagt wenn er 14 oder 15 ist und die ganze buffed comunity ihn kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hier is er Daemien´s Blog ...nur für die die es wissen wollen^^

http://my.buffed.de/user/439726/


----------



## neo1986 (8. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> *OffTopic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Hoffe auch das er mal kein Hip Hop hören wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Weis einer wie ich mein desk top über 2 monitore bekomme das also auch das wallpaper drüber geht und nicht auf jedem Bildschirm ein neues ist?


"Ultramon"


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hier is er Daemien´s Blog ...nur für die die es wissen wollen^^
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/user/439726/




lulz


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> "Ultramon"


Ultramon digietiert zu...Ultroroxxormoooooon O.O

...Oder einfach ein langes Bild nehmen und in 2 Hälften schneiden.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> "Ultramon"



thx werd ich mal ausprobieren. Danke hat super geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chopi schrieb:


> Ultramon digietiert zu...Ultroroxxormoooooon O.O
> 
> ...Oder einfach ein langes Bild nehmen und in 2 Hälften schneiden.


 Hatt ich mir auch schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomwalker (9. Januar 2009)

so, das is mein hintergrund, zumindest im moment xD ändert sich dauernd


----------



## M_of_D (10. Januar 2009)

meiner mal wieder , kleinere updates:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

comments?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> comments?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal halt nicht viel verändert.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Normal halt nicht viel verändert.


ich wollt eigtl nur hören, dass ihr das wallpaper auch so cool findet wie ich XD


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

das is sowas von cool


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich wollt eigtl nur hören, dass ihr das wallpaper auch so coole findet wie ich XD


Naja mag zwar keine schnecken und is nicht unbedingt mein geschmack und ist auch nicht unbedingt der hintergrund den ich mir bei dir vorgestellt habe aber ist ganz ok und passt zum gesamtbild ist also gut.


----------



## chopi (11. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir aber nicht >_>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (11. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gefällt mir aber nicht >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir auch nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mme (11. Januar 2009)

aufgeräumt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (12. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neues wallpaper.... GELB! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Januar 2009)

Das Bild ist mir ins Auge gestochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Das Bild ist mir ins Auge gestochen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das bild ist echt nice danke dir!


----------



## mccord (12. Januar 2009)

der spiele wegen mal windows installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin ich nur zu blöd dazu oder gibt es in vista keine möglichkeit die schriftart der taskleiste zu verändern?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

einfach so glaub ich nich.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Januar 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> der spiele wegen mal windows installiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Probiers mal so:

Rechtsklick auf'S Desktop > Anpassen > Fensterfarbe und -darstellung > Eigenschaften für klassische Darstellung 

Hab zwar kein Vista aber Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (13. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Probiers mal so:
> 
> Rechtsklick auf'S Desktop > Anpassen > Fensterfarbe und -darstellung > Eigenschaften für klassische Darstellung
> 
> ...


in den optionen hatte ich schon alle schriftarten geändert...
wenn's nur so einfach wär' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Dubdidub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Januar 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> in den optionen hatte ich schon alle schriftarten geändert...
> wenn's nur so einfach wär'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mhh da kann ich dir auch net weiter helfen sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin kein Fan von Vista


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hintergrund gefällt mir kannste mal ein link von dem posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. Januar 2009)

bitte bitte bitte bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte poste den link vom dem Bild sowas suche ich seit langem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kk hier kommt er.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er beinhaltet alles was ich mag.
Dunkle stimmung, Gitarre und Haruhi.^^


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kk hier kommt er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (20. Januar 2009)

meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muh! Dazu noch ein eher "privates" Foto im Switcher und den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meins.

[attachment=6540:Unbenannt.jpg]

Und wie man sieht hab ich anime bild hals hintergrund!


draum wollte ich fragen ob einer ne gute anime serie kennt die in der schule spielt!


mfg Spartaner!


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Hier mal meins.
> 
> [attachment=6540:Unbenannt.jpg]
> 
> ...



Das bild is nice kenne leider keinen anime der in der Schule spielt frag mal im Animefanthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (20. Januar 2009)

Hier ist mein Chaos. Seit langer Zeit nicht überarbeitet worden, aber irgendwie habe ich mich an die Icons gewöhnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=6541:175751.jpg]


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

Servon schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Chaos. Seit langer Zeit nicht überarbeitet worden, aber irgendwie habe ich mich an die Icons gewöhnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ziemlich voll xD


----------



## neo1986 (20. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Hier mal meins.
> 
> [attachment=6540:Unbenannt.jpg]
> 
> ...


Schöner hintergrund aber was haste den da schwarz angemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Ach ja Das schwarze angemalte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das bleibt mein geheimnis!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

kennt das wer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist der geheime Missingnocheat.
Die Festplatte an 6 Stelle hat 129 mal so viel Speicher,wenn das an ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

wtf?n pokemon emulator? google...


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Wie er editet!


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

doch^^

luk at tihhsss!!

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...eat&spell=1


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

nanana nich hier die fails editen^^


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

muaha? das war schneller editet als du posten konntest!


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2009)

Servon schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Chaos. Seit langer Zeit nicht überarbeitet worden, aber irgendwie habe ich mich an die Icons gewöhnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





würg voll voll is ja eklig^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Also Ich geb es zu was das ist ! 


Ich bin Geheimer CIA Agent und das ist ein Programm wo ich Gerade Daten von Buffed Runterladen von Zams Pc wir haben den Verdacht das er mit Terroristen zusammen arbeitet!

aber pssst sagt es niemanden weiter.




P.s

Ich hoffe Zam ist mir nicht böse. =) XD


----------



## Mishua (20. Januar 2009)

warum über buffed an zams pc, wenn du doch theoretisch sofort auf zam zugreifen könntest?:>


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Januar 2009)

Hat jmd düstere WoW-Artworks oder schlichte Animewallpaper (Naruto oder One Piece falls geht)? Wenn möglich widescreen.
Alles was ich finde, sind die selben Bilder nur 100x in einer anderen version :-/

Zurzeit:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hat jmd düstere WoW-Artworks oder schlichte Animewallpaper (Naruto oder One Piece falls geht)? Wenn möglich widescreen.
> Alles was ich finde, sind die selben Bilder nur 100x in einer anderen version :-/
> 
> Zurzeit:
> ...



Vieleicht findest du hier eines http://anisearch.de/?page=wallpapers&i...ite=1#wallpaper


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Vieleicht findest du hier eines http://anisearch.de/?page=wallpapers&i...ite=1#wallpaper



Woah, danke! 

&#8364;: Leider nix in meiner Auflösung gefunden (1680x1050)


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

mhm eigentlich müsstest du da einiges unter der Auflösung finden^^

Meiner neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (22. Januar 2009)

Ich poste auch mal meinen Desktop mit dem Vista Standarddesign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> kennt das wer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal an ein Key logger gedacht der sich als Pokemon dings ausgiebt? Is ne standart masche meistens geben die sich als explorer.exe aus.


EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich poste auch mal meinen Desktop mit dem Vista Standarddesign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr interresant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (22. Januar 2009)

Hier kommen meine Beiden,

zum einen mein Vista



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum andern meinen Ubuntu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Januar 2009)

@Klunker

Ne, da gabs keine passenden :-/


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (22. Januar 2009)

http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=darknightfi4.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Meins , alles meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Klunker
> 
> Ne, da gabs keine passenden :-/




mhm was willst du denn genau haben? wenn ich zufällig was finde merke ich mir das und sage dir dann bescheid =)


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das durchgestrichene solltet ihr nicht sehen,zwar keine pornos aber trotzdem^^
tipp:das unten rechts ist ein pferde artiges tier,bzw dessen kopf^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Januar 2009)

*angst bekomm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (22. Januar 2009)

Seit langer Zeit auch mal ein Update von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (22. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hat jmd düstere WoW-Artworks oder schlichte Animewallpaper (Naruto oder One Piece falls geht)? Wenn möglich widescreen.
> Alles was ich finde, sind die selben Bilder nur 100x in einer anderen version :-/


Düster?
Wallpaper Abyss


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> das durchgestrichene solltet ihr nicht sehen,zwar keine pornos aber trotzdem^^


Ja klar Ich wette das sind so Fetisch pornos wen man deinen Hintergrund Betrachtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Ja klar Ich wette das sind so Fetisch pornos wen man deinen Hintergrund Betrachtet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne um ehrlich zu sein 3dl.am und emu*hust* ja porno!


----------



## Biggus (22. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Schon mal an ein Key logger gedacht der sich als Pokemon dings ausgiebt?



made my year O.O


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> ne um ehrlich zu sein 3dl.am und emu*hust* ja porno!



war ja kalr besonders die special dvd von Blair Witch Project der crew Xander


jaja du illegaler du^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (23. Januar 2009)

Das sagt gerade der Richtige jaja wir wissen alle dein dunkles geheimnis.


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

IIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCH???? Nein ich mach sowas net^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (23. Januar 2009)

Nene du machst so was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So wieder mal meiner.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> war ja kalr besonders die special dvd von Blair Witch Project der crew Xander
> 
> 
> jaja du illegaler du^^


blair witch porject fand ich gut den film,aber da fehlt nochn teil das klappt net ist sone scheiß datei,geht nich auf


----------



## neo1986 (23. Januar 2009)

Mein Aktueller hat sich aber net viel geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Schicke Uhr! Ist das nur nen anderes Windoof skin oder nen Extra programm?


----------



## neo1986 (23. Januar 2009)

Neues Programm Free desktop clock.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Januar 2009)

@Klunker

Hat sich erledigt dank Gnaarg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber danke fürs Angebot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr habt alle so hammer Skins, wo krieg ich sowas her? Oder sind es Skins von anderen Betriebssystemen? (Hab Vista)


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

meistens isses xp + skin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (23. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle so hammer Skins, wo krieg ich sowas her? Oder sind es Skins von anderen Betriebssystemen? (Hab Vista)


Es Gibt auch skins für vista! Z.b http://giannisgx89.deviantart.com/art/Wind...Vista-102269037

Und so sieht es dann aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab es Mit TuneUp Utilities 2009 Geändert frag bloß nicht wie man das Manuel macht kp. ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meistens isses xp + skin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heißt für mich Vista-User im klartext? :]


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Heißt für mich Vista-User im klartext? :]


Gut kombiniert Liang Holmes.Vielleicht haben wir den fall bald gelöst!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Heißt für mich Vista-User im klartext? :]


das es für vista weniger skins gibt als für xp
aber es gibt auch für vista welche musst halt suchen google ist auch dein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das es für vista weniger skins gibt als für xp
> aber es gibt auch für vista welche musst halt suchen google ist auch dein freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sagen mir auch alle,aber google mag mich eindeutig nicht.
Was hastn so für schöne Vista Skins?


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Gut kombiniert Liang Holmes.Vielleicht haben wir den fall bald gelöst!



Hab den anderen Post nicht gesehn, aber ja ich bin auch der Meinung Dr.Watson.


----------



## Kronas (23. Januar 2009)

soo mal bissl aufgeräumt:
-bild unterwegs hab was vergessen-


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Das sagen mir auch alle,aber google mag mich eindeutig nicht.
> Was hastn so für schöne Vista Skins?


http://vista-styles.net/index.php/Vista-Style/

.. waren btw nur 1min google suchen xD


----------



## Kronas (23. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> soo mal bissl aufgeräumt:
> -bild unterwegs hab was vergessen-


so hier das bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://vista-styles.net/index.php/Vista-Style/
> 
> .. waren btw nur 1min google suchen xD


Google spuckt immer so achen aus wie:Hurensohn und so und wikipedia links dazu.Kp


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

musst auch nid nach hurensohn suchen *g*


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> musst auch nid nach hurensohn suchen *g*


tuh ich gar nicht *gg*
öhm und was mach ich mit dem skin?Hab gedownloaded wat schickes und entpackt,was jetzt?


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

auch du hast internet ...
lies doch selber nach -.-^^


----------



## neo1986 (23. Januar 2009)

Weis einer wie ich den Mülleimer vom Desktop bekomme.

Ich kenne nur die methode über die red edit. Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Programm wo das kann?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

bei vista sys steuerung ~> anpassung ~> desktop symbole.
da müsstest du beim papierkorb das häkchen entfernen können.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Januar 2009)

sorry hab XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab den immer weggekriegt in dem ich den Mülleimer markiert habe und dann [Shift]+[Entf] gedrückt habe, also direktes löschen ohne über den Eimer zu gehen *gg*
Aber ich glaub irgendwie nicht, dass es das ist was du wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Januar 2009)

Funzt leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bin jetzt aber zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir einfach ein Schwarzes icon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt steht da nur noch müll wenn ich jetzt die schrift noch schwarz mache is er unsichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal wieder meins, nur diesmal wieder mit normalen XP Style


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Skatero ist zu uns Soul Eater Fans übergewechselt! Juhu!


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Juhu^^Ein Hoch auf ihn!


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Bin ich aber schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte ja auch eine Soul Eater Signatur, aber leider kann ich die selber nicht machen. 
Ich könnte mir zwar eine googeln, das finde ich aber scheisse und so ähnlich wie Diebstahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin ich aber schon lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag doch was. Ich mach dir gerne eine. Welcher Char soll drauf?


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

So wieder mal meiner hab nicht viel Geändert. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Selbst auf 1440*900 gebracht *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Selbst auf 1440*900 gebracht *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


komm gefälligst in den nachtschwärmer brauchen mehr leute^^


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Tolles Feedback xD


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Tolles Feedback xD


jaja ganz klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (25. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

ahahaha Sehr lustig das mit dem Porno Ordner!


----------



## Yadiz (25. Januar 2009)

Ich musste den Ordner dann doch noch öffnen, sonst wäre ich hier in Verruf gekommen ;> 
wenngleich es mit geöffneten Ordner leider ein wenig zu auffällig ist =/


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Wie so? 

das verstehe ich nicht was soll an einem Porno Ordner was schlimmes sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Selbst auf 1440*900 gebracht *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



syr wenn ich frag aber das lied ist nid von korn Oo just another brick in the wall ist von pink floid .. 
@yadiz dein grosser porno ordner ist aber klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2009)

_Naja , dahinter steht aber auch noch was in Klammern _


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2009)

(par ... und was heist das?^^


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> syr wenn ich frag aber das lied ist nid von korn Oo just another brick in the wall ist von pink floid ..


Das nennt sich "Coverversion" und die ist auf jedenfall von Korn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> syr wenn ich frag aber das lied ist nid von korn Oo just another brick in the wall ist von pink *floid *..
> @yadiz dein grosser porno ordner ist aber klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du noch einmal bei dem Namen Pink Floyd en Tippfehler drin hast gibt es haue^^

I kenne die Version von Korn net und ehrlich gesagt will ich Sie auch net kennen...denn die haben dieses Mega Geile Stück bestimmt extremst versaut...wenn PF Mukke dann nur von PF .keine coverkagge^^


----------



## neo1986 (26. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Selbst auf 1440*900 gebracht *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht grade sehr ausgefallen oder kann man nicht viel sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut schlicht, einfach und sehr sehr sehr aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Januar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So siehts nach ner woche bei mir auch immer auf überall Photos und anderen kram aufem desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nicht grade sehr ausgefallen oder kann man nicht viel sagen
> ...


Links sind atm noch 4 Ordner,aber die hab ich sicherheitshalber einfach alle übermalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist übrigens aus dem selben Spiel wie meine Sig.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Links sind atm noch 4 Ordner,aber die hab ich sicherheitshalber einfach alle übermalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich seh keine ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich seh keine ordner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





chopi schrieb:


> *übermalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Pheselo (27. Januar 2009)

So hier mal meiner^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Januar 2009)

chopi ich finde Deinen Desktop super! Schön schlicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal wieder etwas anderes als CoD und WoW gezockt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Januar 2009)

Das bin ich gerade am zocken. Das Spiel ist einfach geil.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Der wallpaper auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (28. Januar 2009)

Hier auch mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrO nOOb (29. Januar 2009)

Ich trau mich auch mal, meinen zu posten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



x)


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das bin ich gerade am zocken. Das Spiel ist einfach geil.


 
Jep, aber die Abwechslung fehlt finde ich.Hinrennen, Mob killen, Lichtkeime Suchen,hinnrennen,Mob killen......

Kennt jmd. noch andere Wallpaper zu Prince of persia in der passenden Größe? Hab nur noch eins gefunden mit einer übelst hässlichen Elika


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sag doch was. Ich mach dir gerne eine. Welcher Char soll drauf?


Sorry. War gerade eine Woche in den Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sage es dir später (muss noch überlegen ).


----------



## Shourijo (31. Januar 2009)

mein desktop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (31. Januar 2009)

So, hab jetzt meinem Desktop in ein neues Outfit gehaucht. Neues Vista Theme, sowie ein Vector Wallpaper. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Januar 2009)

Shourijo schrieb:


> mein desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


interresant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (31. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> interresant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab bisschen mit Litestep rumgebastelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (31. Januar 2009)

[img=http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/5595/pic20090131008or5.th.jpg]


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

so, hier mal meiner:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> [img=http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/5595/pic20090131008or5.th.jpg]


Hast du das mit dem Fotoapparat gemacht? oO

Editiere gleich mein Desktop hier rein.
Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eigentlich zu klein für mein Bildschirm


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> [img=http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/5595/pic20090131008or5.th.jpg]





schonmal was von der [Drucken]/[Print] Taste gehört?


----------



## Plato0n (1. Februar 2009)

so nach 2 Jahren hab ich den thread dann auch mal gefunden xD
und hier auch gleich mal mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

dein desktop is lolig...


----------



## Plato0n (2. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch nen paar lustige bilder auf lager, wenn ich ih  mal wieder ändere xD


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

wo sind die den her?


----------



## nokx (3. Februar 2009)

home
http://www.file-upload.net/view-1168032/desk.jpg.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



office



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Dank der netten Antwort von Plato0n:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

muhar ich fühle mich geehrt...
@Hunter: naja bin schüler, dh. ich bin ab 1400 zuhause und da ich weder wow noch CS oä. spiele, sport wenn dann abends ist und ich keine freundin habe findet sich so einiges im inet....


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> @Hunter: naja bin schüler, dh. ich bin ab 14:00 zuhause und da ich weder wow noch CS oä. spiele, sport wenn dann abends ist und ich keine freundin habe findet sich so einiges im inet....


wenn du kein mmo spiels, warum biste dan hier?
Naja, thx...


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 Jahre WoW gespielt...bruder is noch aktivst dabei, und naja dann tummel ich mich halt hier in den foren, sonst wäre es noch langweiliger....


----------



## Gearloose (3. Februar 2009)

Nochmal mein Desktop find das Bild irgendwie genial^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

wirklich cooles bild, aber wieso BMW, wenn du als ava und als sig VW hast?

erinnert mich iwie hier ran: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA9cFW3hXMM


----------



## Macta (5. Februar 2009)

Hier mein Desktop:
Mein Desk

Was saht Ihr dazu, was kann ich verbessern?


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Februar 2009)

Meiner, bräuchte mal nen neuen aber finds noch gut.. :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Februar 2009)

mein windows 7^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neues Wallpaper. Soul Eater ist einfach zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (6. Februar 2009)

Hoi Hoi,
hier meiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

Wer is Karu?


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Mein eigentlicher Nick name.


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

achso


----------



## Merturion (6. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze schon seit Jahren den Windows eigenen "Präriewind" weil er sehr Augenschonend ist und gut die Icons hervorhebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (7. Februar 2009)

Kleines Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2009)

Auch wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin durch dich auf Soul Eater gekommen und es rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur wo schaust du? Finde nur die ersten beiden Folgen!


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bin durch dich auf Soul Eater gekommen und es rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schick dir einen Link du mitsüchtiger. Muhaha skatero wir werden immer mehr!!


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich schick dir einen Link du mitsüchtiger. Muhaha skatero wir werden immer mehr!!



Waaaah, ich würd dich knutschen wenn ich könnte! Danke!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Juhu^^noch ein Soul Eater Fan mehr^^Vergisst mich nicht^^ich guck auch immer wenn mehr rauskommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastianic (11. Februar 2009)

so hier kommt mal meiner meiner:

Im Tray: AdAdware, AVG Free, ATi, Yodm 3D, Zone Alarm, Realtek, Razer Maus, Blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Soundausgang switcher, Lautstärke, Winamp
Geöffnet: Winamp, Firefox, FileZilla
Vista Style: Visamizer + Vista Transformation Pack + Object Dock


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

So hier ist mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (12. Februar 2009)

Mein neuer Desktop

Bitte um Comments!


Kann mir mal jemand genauer erklären, wie
genau ich ein Bild als Miniaturansicht anbringe/ einfüge?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Meiner ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat sich zwar schon wieder verändert ... aber naja ^^ faulheit siegt ...

So long 

Aero


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Mein neuer Desktop
> 
> Bitte um Comments!
> 
> ...





Schick


Einfach auf BILD EINFÜGEN statt auf LINK EINFÜGEN is direkt nebendrann.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> 
> Einfach auf BILD EINFÜGEN statt auf LINK EINFÜGEN is direkt nebendrann.


möp. fail.

da würde ne meldung kommen dass dynamische seiten nich in img tags dürfen. der link is nämlich keine bild url.

für n thumbnail musst du, Macta, einfach mal n bissl bei deinem link runterscrollen...


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neues WP. Mal was helles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Februar 2009)

Aero deins ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



chopi, ich will daaaaiiiins!


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> möp. fail.
> 
> da würde ne meldung kommen dass dynamische seiten nich in img tags dürfen. der link is nämlich keine bild url.
> 
> für n thumbnail musst du, Macta, einfach mal n bissl bei deinem link runterscrollen...


Kann ich das wissen das der es anders macht als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichts besonderes, aber meins ^^


----------



## Aero_one (13. Februar 2009)

Aloha,


so nun das wirklich aktuelle ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long ...

Aero


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2009)

Irgendwas gefällt mir noch nicht,aber das bekomm ich auch noch weg *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Februar 2009)

Links oben in der Ecke, da hockt Batman das wirds sein. ^^

Meiner kommt heute nachmittag, den hab ich jetzt seid 5 bald 6 Jahren und er wird mir einfach nicht langweilig ^^


----------



## StarBlight (17. Februar 2009)

mein neuer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Hier mein neuer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mondryx ist Moondoggy fan?^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> 
> so nun das wirklich aktuelle ...
> ...



can u send me? plx plx plx ^^ das schaut geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (17. Februar 2009)

so des mein bildschirm 
taskleiste is normaler weise zurückgezogen

oh hmm zu groß 
mom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so long


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Februar 2009)

Hier meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab beide im automatischen wechsel.

/Edit Ich seh grad, das beim Blauen die Icons noch net geordnet sind. Der is schon n bissl älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2009)

mein jetztiges




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (19. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mein jetztiges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das nenne ich mal nen Icon Meer


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2009)

jap aber ich hatte es schon immer soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich hab ja platz

nur leider musst ich das kooh wallpaper bisle verändern -.- doofe auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

Da Neu^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naoto (19. Februar 2009)

Meins, Litestep halt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> chopi, ich will daaaaiiiins!


Dat Ninjading?
Dank geht an den Typen,der den vor mir hier im Thread hatte *g*


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dat Ninjading?
> Dank geht an den Typen,der den vor mir hier im Thread hatte *g*



Nain das davor, aber danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Meinzzzzzzz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (21. Februar 2009)

Hat was find ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt Ihr dazu?
Verbessrungsvorschläge?


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Hat was find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht gut aus. Jetzt nurnoch auf eine leere fläche linksklick->aymbole anordnen nach-> Desktopsymbole anzeigen



Hier mein neuer.
Eureka 7 4tw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (21. Februar 2009)

Ich find die Taskleiste hässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ist ja Geschmackssache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wallpaper ist geil!



Übrigens, meine Desktopsymbole sind auf einblenden,
ich hab bloß keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Ich find die Taskleiste hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was ist das dann da ganz unten über der taskleiste?


----------



## Macta (21. Februar 2009)

Mein Dock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Mein Dock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso.^^
Mit der beschreibung die ich gegeben hab wollte ich eigentlich das du die ausblendest aber so ist das auch cool.^^
Ich finds super. Kann man so lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (21. Februar 2009)

Danke


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Danke


Was is den das für eins?


----------



## Deanne (21. Februar 2009)

Mein momentaner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (21. Februar 2009)

AION  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur schade, dass es erst im Herbst, also im 4. Quartal erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Neo:  Was das für ein Dock ist?
           Ist das RocketDock
           Die Icons sind von Hier.
           einfach unter Customization-->Icons-->Dock Icons--> und Lucid eingeben,
           dann solltest Du es finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> AION
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




OK Thx das kenn ich


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Februar 2009)

das is da wo meins ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eureka Seven Fan ^^


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> das is da wo meins ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find meins besser. Ich mag keine Chibi Eureka.^^
Siehe meins weiter oben


----------



## CharlySteven (22. Februar 2009)

so, meiner


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Februar 2009)

Republic Commando fand ich toll ;]

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt noch alle den Film "Der König der Löwen" oder? Hakuna Matata und so *schwärm*
Nu such ich ein Wallpaper (1680x1050) vom Sonnenaufgang am Anfang.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Das vielleicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Februar 2009)

Haste das auch ohne die Silhouetten? Aber danke dir trotzdem!


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Mein neuer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedar01 (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Desktop, vielleicht en bischen voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Sedar01 schrieb:


> Mein Desktop, vielleicht en bischen voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nix böses aber wi get das hab das bei mir noch nie hinbekommen so viele Icons aufem Desktop zu haben....... an den Programmen liegt es nicht....

P.S. Findest du dich da überhaupt nich zurecht?


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Meine neueste spielerei: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D desktop. 4 Desktops in einem Würfel...... 

Video  leider echt beschissene qualli


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zu meinem passenden neuen Style natürlich auch ein neuen Desktop^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedar01 (23. Februar 2009)

> P.S. Findest du dich da überhaupt nich zurecht?



Ich finde immer alles was ich suche. Auch wenns manchmal ein bischen länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hab lieber alles en bischen unordentlich vor mir als in irgendwelchen Unterordner in denen ich dann Stundenlang suchen muss.

Das mit den 4 Desktops in einem Würfel is hammer, das Programm hatte ich auch mal ^^.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Sedar01 schrieb:


> Ich finde immer alles was ich suche. Auch wenns manchmal ein bischen länger dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein geordnetes Kaos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja Killzone 2 morgen ist es so weit!


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich auch mal wieder für einen neuen Hintergrund entschieden.


----------



## Max der Orc (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich suche mal ein neues Desktop Themes, kennt ihr da ein gutes?
Und dann wollte ich noch fragen welcher von den beiden der bessere Dock ist RocketDock oder ObjectDock?
Danke


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich finde ObjectDock besser!


----------



## HGVermillion (2. März 2009)

Ich hab ihn jetzt seid ca 5 bald 6 Jahren durchgehend und er wird einfach nich langweilig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist einfach nur der Hintergrund, wenn ichs nicht vergesse stelle ich heute nachmittag mal den Daheim rein.


----------



## Tassy (2. März 2009)

HGVermillion Das sieht mal n1 aus :]
Poste meinen auch glaich mal.


----------



## Tassy (2. März 2009)

Mein Desktop vom Netbook ;]
[attachment=6915:meindesktop.JPG]
Mein Zocker-Pc-Desktop sieht da nen bissl anders aus :]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. März 2009)

mal wieder ein neuer desktop ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TanyLein (2. März 2009)

hmmm... meiner, sogar mal aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (2. März 2009)

bin momentan noch am umstellen, wird aber so bleiben.


----------



## chopi (2. März 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> bin momentan noch am umstellen, wird aber so bleiben.


Ich erkenne mein Bild wieder *g*


----------



## whenlightbreaks (2. März 2009)

bitte,mr chop chop, nicht das du traurig wirst.


----------



## neo1986 (2. März 2009)

Tassy schrieb:


> Mein Desktop vom Netbook ;]
> [attachment=6915:meindesktop.JPG]
> Mein Zocker-Pc-Desktop sieht da nen bissl anders aus :]


Sehe ich das richtig oder is dein arbeitspeicher zu 50% voll???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. März 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> bitte,mr chop chop, nicht das du traurig wirst.


hast da ma nen link zu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig oder is dein arbeitspeicher zu 50% voll????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja und Hab ich auch meistens und ich hab 4GB drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. März 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> bitte,mr chop chop, nicht das du traurig wirst.


Und was hattest du jetzt wieder für ein Problem? o.0


----------



## Mefisthor (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yay ^^


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

Das Bild kenne ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (4. März 2009)

Der Thread war ja schon auf Seite 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Macht mal ein bisschen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also hier ist meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> whenlightbreaks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bitte,mr chop chop, nicht das du traurig wirst.
> ...


push
und ja ich bin zu faul das zu googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Tage der tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (5. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na was lädst denn da schönes?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

pöh roman du IE "Nutzer", schande !

Aromat, es is ned so gut wenn man ein Bild veröffentlicht auf dem man Azuerus aufm Desktop ist und unten noch Youload.com steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

Wie so Also Azuerus wen man das hat eins das nicht Gleich das ich Illegale Sachen Runterlade! sry das mach ich überhaupt nicht!  2ens Online Streaming kucken ist in der schweiz legal als darf ich das! ^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bin ich wieder auf den NGE Trichter gekommen. 

_Freude schöner Götterfunken..._


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(klick für Originalgröße)

Nachdem ich mein System gestern geplättet und neu aufgesetzt habe, wollte ich styletechnisch mal was neues ausprobieren ^.^


----------



## Haxxler (6. März 2009)

Wie heißt der Style? Ist das zufällig Mongoose? und hast du nen Link zum Wallpaper?


----------



## chopi (6. März 2009)

Nach längerer Zeit ma wieder nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Style? Ist das zufällig Mongoose? und hast du nen Link zum Wallpaper?


Ja, den hätte ich auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und der Style sieht imba aus, verrätst uns wie er heisst bzw. wo man ihn herbekommt?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

hach ich steh auf detailierte bilder, die sind so "scharf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

http://uribaani.deviantart.com/art/The-Portal-73764791
Gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, der Style ist Mongoose Orange, Haxxler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt würd mich nurnoch interessieren was das für ein Dock ist, das sieht nicht aus wie mein Rocketdock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2009)

Die deviantart-links wollt ich grad raussuchen, aber das hat EspCap ja schon gemacht, danke ;> das Dock ist ObjectDock mit ebenfalls auf deviantart zusammengesuchten Customicons (und einem auf 0% Deckkraft gestellten Hintergrund):

Adobeicons: http://prax-08.deviantart.com/art/Qure-for...Suite-102159022
Die schwarzen Icons links: http://enkera-2005.deviantart.com/art/WRMZ-for-PC-61886840

Und die Gameicons halt aus diversen Game Packs dort rausgesucht (ich bastel mir so ein rundes noch selbst für Audiosurf, damit es besser reinpasst) ^.^


@Mefisthor: wen/was meinst du jetzt? *verwirrtsei* Oo


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Dein desktophintergrund. ich find so detailierte wallpaper ja schön und gut aber ich find nie gute Bilder die auch ein gutes motiv zeigen :/

lg


----------



## nalcarya (6. März 2009)

Hm, Geschmackssache. Ich find so Weltraummotive immer toll ;>


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

Und diese Wolke passt perfekt zum Orange des Sytlepacs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Mir war mal wieder langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najeh (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taskleiste "versteckt" sich.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. März 2009)

so nen helles bild?
Da bekomme ich ja augenprobleme^^


----------



## Syane (7. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> so nen helles bild?
> Da bekomme ich ja augenprobleme^^



Dann gug weg ...und du musst es auch nicht benutzen.


----------



## Tony B. (7. März 2009)

Mein Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/9025/screend.jpg


----------



## nalcarya (8. März 2009)

Najeh schrieb:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/1rx89t.jpg
> 
> Taskleiste "versteckt" sich.


Das Bild ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. März 2009)

hehe Ich hab mal meinen Hochgeladen^^

Selbstgemalt O.o


Desktop Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (8. März 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> hehe Ich hab mal meinen Hochgeladen^^
> 
> Selbstgemalt O.o
> 
> ...


hmm ein wahrer Picasso -.-


----------



## Assari (8. März 2009)

ich weiß hehe xD


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Wie mach ich nen Desktop-screenshot mitnem Mac?
Na egal, hier das Original-Bild^^Ich hab dem Designthreat aufgetragen, mir eins zu basteln. Und ich bin echt zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Hat die Mactastatur keine Printscreentaste?


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Ich hab keine Taste, die so aussieht...aber ich kilcke einfach mal alle Tasten durch...


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Ok, habs rausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apfel + Shift + 3 

http://www.sebastian-heinisch.de/mac-os-x-...hen/2008-03-16/


----------



## neo1986 (8. März 2009)

Wieder neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Hey, vielen Dank^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Hier mein richtiger Hintergrund^^Hab ihn vor kurzem Aufgeräumt mit einem "Für alles"-ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2009)

Meiner, allerdings noch in Bearbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. März 2009)

Seit heute Ubuntu User ( juhuuu^) udn nun präsentiere ich euch erstmal mein vorläufigen Desktop^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (11. März 2009)

So, nachdem ich meine 125 Folgen die Drei Fragezeichen endlich mal gerippt hab... meiner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nichts großes, aber naja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (11. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig oder is dein arbeitspeicher zu 50% voll????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denk bitte daran das das mein Netbook-Screen war ;P


----------



## neo1986 (11. März 2009)

Tassy schrieb:


> Denk bitte daran das das mein Netbook-Screen war ;P


Ja war mir danach auch anufgefallen war bloß zu faul zum editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (11. März 2009)

Mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=destop2.jpg



ps. nicht wundern wieso ich so wenig auf dem destop hab ich brauche nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. März 2009)

Mein Desktop.. kommentare bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.abload.de/img/deskij65i.jpg


und hört gottverdammt noch einmal damit auf Bilder bei imageshack hochzuladen.. das ist ein einziger Krampf die Seite zu öffnen.. das daaaaauert.. wenn ich mir Bilder ansehen möchte, möchte ich nicht erstmal ne halbe minute vor nem Weißen Bildschirm sitzen...


----------



## Aromat05 (11. März 2009)

Kommentar ? 

Was hast du für kein Bildschirm und er ist mir zu voll gemüllt ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. März 2009)

ich kann damit leben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Desktop muss kein Kunstwerk sein.. genau wie manche WOW interfaces bei denen alles versteckt und komplett leer ist..  als Heiler brauche ich nun mal den halben Bildschirm voller Balken um effizient zu Heilen.. na und? seh ich halt nix von der Instanz aber hauptsach man kommt durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau wie Beim desktop.. seh ich halt nich viel vom Hintergrundbild.. hauptsach ich komm überall schnell dran ohne viel in irgendwelchen Ordnern suchen zu müssen weil ichs icht aufm desktop haben möchte


----------



## Palasch1994 (13. März 2009)

könnt ihr meins auch bewerten?


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2009)

Palasch1994 schrieb:


> könnt ihr meins auch bewerten?


Hm... Evaluierungskopie? Wieso das denn Oo 
Ansonsten gefällts mir, kein zugemüllter Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (13. März 2009)

hab mir servis pack 2 gehollt da kamm das ka xDD


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2009)

Eine Evaluierungskopie ist eigentlich ne Version die nicht ewig hält sozusagen, sondern irgendwann abläuft - mich würde dass doch leicht irritieren^^


----------



## Palasch1994 (13. März 2009)

hab schon nachgehen die servis pack2 die ich mir gehollt hab is eine beta die irgend wan abläuft ich würde gern das weg machen aber weis ned iwe -.-


----------



## Aromat05 (13. März 2009)

Klar ist SP 2 für vista ne beta weil es noch in der beta fasse ist O.o 


Ihr ist meiner (wieder mal)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (13. März 2009)

d


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Mein Desktop.. kommentare bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast zwei WoW-Verknüpfungen, Firefox am Desk und benutzt trotzdem IE .. Mein Kommentar soweit.. Achja, und es ist mir definitiv zu voll ;D


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





meins^^


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidFantasy (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Windows Vista, eine unglaublich süße Desktopuhr und WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was will man mehr?


----------



## Ciclon (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auchmal meiner altes windows xp mit nem netten style und nem schönen hintergrundbild ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Klar ist SP 2 für vista ne beta weil es noch in der beta fasse ist O.o
> 
> 
> Ihr ist meiner (wieder mal)
> ...


jap den mach ich mir auch^^


----------



## Fendrin (14. März 2009)

Das hier ist meiner... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

meins klein aber fein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Neo, irgendwie wird dein Desktop immer leerer - die nächste Stufe wäre dann komplett schwarz?^^
Mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, kein Ubuntu, aber ich mag den Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

schade i dacht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hier mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

<3 den Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf mein Laptop kommt aber Ubuntu (wenn das irgendwann noch mal geliefert wird ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

probier mal linux mint aus....auch sehr gut neutste version auch grad draussen


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

Ich hab ne besser Version die hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (15. März 2009)

so hier mein Desktop also : die beiden Ordner und dateien unten kommen Weg... und ich such noch 2 schöhne Button Skins für CS und WC3 tft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

dann zeige ich meinen auch mal =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne besser Version die hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha und mit welchen fachlichen  & rechtschreib- konformen Argumenten kannst du die belegen?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aha und mit welchen fachlichen  & rechtschreib- konformen Argumenten kannst du die belegen?


ja... einfach mal sagen ist schlecht, hat er wahrscheinlich nie getestet


----------



## airace (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja... einfach mal sagen ist schlecht, hat er wahrscheinlich nie getestet



kann sein, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist mir Linux zu kompliziert... ;-)

hier nochmal mein Desktop : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> probier mal linux mint aus....auch sehr gut neutste version auch grad draussen


Hab ich zwar noch nie gehört, werd ich machen - nur hab ich auf dem PC hier eh viel zu wenig Festplattenspeicher, sowas mach ich dann aufm Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (4 Wochen Lieferzeit *sigh*)
@Aromat, Linux ist ein geniales OS, gerade Knoppix hat mir schon oft viel Zeit gespart und auch die "normalen" Linux Distributionen sind eine echte Alternative zu Windows.
Edit: Mint hat ja mal echt coole Effekte : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhpUsoWFTOw...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, Dracun: Benutzt du WINE oder gibt es da in der zwischenzeit schon was anderes/besseres? Ich hatte schon ne Weile nicht mehr mit Linux zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (16. März 2009)

mhh naja ich werd mir mal dieses "Linux Mint" auf meine alten Desktop ziehen... 
von dem was ich gesehen hab schaut es ja echt cool aus!

mfg airace


----------



## El Homer (16. März 2009)

Moin Moin,
Ich habe letztens bei youtube n bissl rumgestöbert und ein Video gesehen wo bei 0:25 ein Bild auftaucht was ich unbedingt als Wallpaper haben möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten am Rand des Bildes ist etwas in blauer Schrift geschrieben allerdings kann ich das net erkennen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen bei der Suche nach dem Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfg


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

Mhhh mal schauen ob ich was finde.

Aber wenn du so ähnliche haben willst google mal sci fi wallpaper.

Bitteschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Mhhh mal schauen ob ich was finde.
> 
> Aber wenn du so ähnliche haben willst google mal sci fi wallpaper.
> 
> ...


Geil danke dir vielmahls !
Nur schade das sie nicht einfach den echten GrandCanyon genommen ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

sry fehlpost.


----------



## chopi (21. März 2009)

Jetzt neu,mit Ubuntu (Seit heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. März 2009)

mir kommt der gedanke i hab die leutz hier mit dem ubuntu virus angesteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mir kommt der gedanke i hab die leutz hier mit dem ubuntu virus angesteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wollt schon länger Ubuntu haben und als ich dann dein Pic gesehn hab,dacht ich "komm,machste dir dat ding auch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Dracun (21. März 2009)

löl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (21. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt neu,mit Ubuntu (Seit heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:O kannste mir das bild zukommenlassen ? plspls <3


----------



## LiangZhou (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich fragen was Ubuntu ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2009)

ab in ecke schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ubuntu 8.10 ist eine Linux-Distribution... weiteres kannst im Link nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu


----------



## Dany_ (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts besonderes aber mir gefällts


----------



## Macta (23. März 2009)

Find ich persönlich schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An die Ubuntu-User,
Ubuntu gefällt mir mal garnicht...
Ich mag aber eh kein Linux, bin und bleibe
Microsoft treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer wenns um die XBox 360 geht. PS3 rulezz


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann ich den bitte per PM haben?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. März 2009)

Danke @ Dracun

Und Gauloises24, dein Avatar war der Höhepunkt meines Tages


----------



## neo1986 (26. März 2009)

Wird wirklich immer spartanischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2009)

Zielst du drauf dass du irgendwann n Desktop hast für den man keinen Monitor mehr braucht?^^


----------



## neo1986 (26. März 2009)

Nee das wäre ja ein rückgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich kann ichs Presentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

BESTEN DANK AN KARUUUUUUUUU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mal ein wenig spartanischer.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

hier mein neuer Desktop jaa ich verwende nun Linux Mint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Net wundern musste die Größe skalieren standard größe is in der regel 1280*1024 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

ich raff das nicht... <.<


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

hmm hast wohl den link falsch kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i mach des mal für dich 
*Hier der Desktop von Anduris:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

np np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (30. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und "aufgeklappt":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Da es langsam wieder wärmer wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das steigert meine Stimmung schon ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Da es langsam wieder wärmer wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ha das kenn ich doch irgendwoher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ha das kenn ich doch irgendwoher
> ...



Woher denn?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Woher denn?


-.- hättest du doch nur nen Smiley dahinter gemacht jetzt sieht mein Post so doof aus
Von dirrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- hättest du doch nur nen Smiley dahinter gemacht jetzt sieht mein Post so doof aus
> Von dirrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte ich dir auch den ganzen Ordner geschickt?^^

Edit: Achso dir hatte ich ja die sommer wallpaper rausgesucht^^ wenn du den ganzen ordner wilst musst du es nur sagen^^


----------



## glacios (30. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Da es langsam wieder wärmer wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber auch nur wenn man leicht pädophil veranlagt ist...


----------



## chopi (30. März 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> aber auch nur wenn man leicht pädophil veranlagt ist...


Ein ganz klein wenig.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

animes sind imer 18! sie sehen nur jünger aus .. tse tse tse
und wer sich vor so einem bild ... nc ..


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Ihr müsst. bedenken das die Japaner auch ultra-klein sind! Also sind auch die Animes, die sie machn, die Leute auch immer mega klein^^


----------



## LiangZhou (30. März 2009)

Adeptus Sororitas <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> aber auch nur wenn man leicht pädophil veranlagt ist...



Wow und der war jetzt nötig?
Eigentlich meine ich die Sommerstimmung aber naja kann ja jeder interpretieren wie er will.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

schickst du mir die mal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


need nen sommerpic


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schickst du mir die mal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm soll ich dir speziell Sommerbackgrounds raussuchen oder willst du den ganzen Ordner mit 395 Wallpapern?


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

giev alles ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> giev alles ma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haste Icq? Dann einfach die nummer per PN zukommen lassen.^^

Edit: cooles Hintergrundbild Palasch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (30. März 2009)

danke habs am anfang total ins falsche thema gepostet ; /


----------



## Aitaro (31. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meins


----------



## riesentrolli (31. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> http://img4.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotoxbyi.png
> 
> Auch mal ein wenig spartanischer.


wie heiß du bei urban terror?
wenn ich zocke (kann grad, mittelfinger gebrochen) bin ich als [np]redical unterwegs


----------



## chopi (31. März 2009)

Osterzone,mag diese ganzen egoshooternamen mit ordentlich klammern nicht *g*
Bin aber ein ziemlicher Noob in sachen Egoshuta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Osterzone,mag diese ganzen egoshooternamen mit ordentlich klammern nicht *g*
> Bin aber ein ziemlicher Noob in sachen Egoshuta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab das [np] auch nur damit mich gewisse leute erkennen^^ und besonders gut bin ich auch nich

btt: mein unspektakulärer desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hintergrundonss.jpg

Schlicht


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> http://f.666kb.com/i/b7vzk44g9jrndptwa.jpg
> 
> Schlicht



Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /i/b7vzk44g9jrndptwa.jpg on this server.
Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny2 with Suhosin-Patch Server at f.666kb.com Port 80

Stimmt schlichter gehts nicht.^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /i/b7vzk44g9jrndptwa.jpg on this server.
> Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny2 with Suhosin-Patch Server at f.666kb.com Port 80
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Zorkal (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was istn das für ein Bild?


----------



## Zorkal (7. April 2009)

Ist aus dem unfassbar gutem PSP-Spiel Patapon 2:http://patapon-game.com/


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ist aus dem unfassbar gutem PSP-Spiel Patapon 2:http://patapon-game.com/



Oh, habs auf dem Bild übersehen, trotzde, Danke oO


----------



## c25xe (8. April 2009)

mein arbeitsdesktop

nix aufregendes ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

c25xe schrieb:


> mein arbeitsdesktop
> 
> nix aufregendes ^^
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn da rechts oben in der ecke???? Charakters SQL?


----------



## loraywow2 (8. April 2009)

Kein Bock gehabt aufzuräumen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

mein neuster. Danke Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (8. April 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Was ist das denn da rechts oben in der ecke???? Charakters SQL?



datenbankbackup von wow-achievement.de *BETA* bin da grad bei ... mal sehn ob ich das script über ostern fertig bekomme.


----------



## skyline930 (8. April 2009)

Da is meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt2pvx.jpg

Ein bisschen unordentlich, sogar noch unordentlicher als mein Zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. April 2009)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen neuen gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (8. April 2009)

Schlicht, einfach, ergreifend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Der Link zum Bild, falls der Thumbnail i-wie nicht funktionieren sollte -> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntx5xx.jpg )


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bevor wieder jemand fragt - die Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand nennt sich "RocketDock" und ist Freeware --> GOOGLE


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Schlicht, einfach, ergreifend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Geiler Wallpaper. Wo hast du den her?


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Geiler Wallpaper. Wo hast du den her?


http://desk08.customize.org/wallpaper/121



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ordner Zacken enthält alle mögliche Sachen die ich oft nutze , zB. Verknüpfungen zu Games, Bilder usw. Wieso der so heißt? Pure Willkür trifft es am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (9. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat Style!


----------



## chopi (9. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Das hat Style!


Ein schädel,das Hordelogo und Pikass,das ist wirklich sehr geil!
Leider kein 1440*900,sonst hätte ich es ihm geklaut


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woah.. Das sieht so genial aus

Ich hab das Bild ein bisschen bearbeitet


----------



## Kaldreth (10. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Wallpaper! Magst du sagen wo du es her hast?


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Schönes Wallpaper! Magst du sagen wo du es her hast?



Selbst gemacht ;D

@chopi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal was ganz normales!!!!!!1111einseinself Am Laptop


----------



## Einsam (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DreamScene hintergrund
Normaler hintergrund

viel spass damit


----------



## .noaH## (13. April 2009)

Dann komm mal meiner :>
Unkreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Jo, hier mal mein Desk ^,^
Hab bis auf Papierkorb nix aufn Desktop, alles rechts in der Taskleiste die btw Mousover ist.
D.h sie blendet aus, solang man nicht mit der Maus drüber is^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und normalerweise hab ich noch nen 2. Bildschirm an, aber das is nur stressig hier aufn Screenshot^^ da sieht man auch nicht mehr!

mfg Hori


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. April 2009)

Papierkorb kannste btw auch noch ausblenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. April 2009)

Hier ist meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. April 2009)

mein neuer, diesmla aber net so toll und nur en übetgangslösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

So, der vom neuen Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich mag den Mac-Wallpaper irgendwie ^^


----------



## Dietrich (18. April 2009)

Hier ist mal meiner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desktop

MfG


----------



## BaNi0 (18. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hier ist mal meiner!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Da hast du Recht, das sieht schon ziemlich nett aus. 


Mal ne Frage, welches Spiel (oder Programm) ist das neben WoW?


----------



## Dietrich (18. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, welches Spiel (oder Programm) ist das neben WoW?



*hust*
Runes of Magic

MfG


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Und woher hast du das Bildchen? Need :/



/Edit : Und natürlich TB.fm..super so! :]_


----------



## BaNi0 (18. April 2009)

Ah okay ;-)

Hab den RoM Download irgendwann abgebrochen weil ich dann doch keine Lust mehr drauf hatte ;-)


----------



## Gored (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orkfluch (19. April 2009)

Hier einmal meiner ... ist aber sehr schlicht gehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (19. April 2009)

Hi,

ich hab ein paar PMs bekommen, bezüglich meines Hintergrundes. 
Leider bekomme ich von Buffed immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich euch antworten möchte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deshalb mach ich das mal hier.

Künstler : Alexiuss
Direkt zum Bild: Neurotic Indisposition

Einfach nochmal auf das kleine Bild klicken, es öffnet sich dann das große.


MfG


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2009)

Hier is meiner! 
ich sag nur....IMA FIRIN MA LAZER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shoopu.jpg


----------



## Harloww (20. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hier is meiner!
> ich sag nur....IMA FIRIN MA LAZER!
> 
> 
> ...



-yves*1993*
-zu jung um auf der Ursprungsseite dieses Memes zu surfen
-unglaublich pixelig
-"IMA FIRIN MA LAZER!"
-overuse des Worts "epic"

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Preachergirl (20. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab ein paar PMs bekommen, bezüglich meines Hintergrundes.
> Leider bekomme ich von Buffed immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich euch antworten möchte!
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (20. April 2009)

Hier mal der Desktop von meinem Netbook




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der vom Pc wird nachgeliefert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hier ist mal meiner!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist das obere widget in deiner Windowssidebar, welches dir Datum usw. anzeigt für eins?


----------



## Dietrich (21. April 2009)

Eztok schrieb:


> Hier mal der Desktop von meinem Netbook
> 
> Der vom Pc wird nachgeliefert.
> 
> ...



Das Bild hat was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kaldreth schrieb:


> Was ist das obere widget in deiner Windowssidebar, welches dir Datum usw. anzeigt für eins?



Das ist "ctcontrol". Findest du hier: "WindowsLive"

MfG


----------



## neo1986 (21. April 2009)

mein aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hier is meiner!
> ich sag nur....IMA FIRIN MA LAZER!
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lach mich tod ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (22. April 2009)

Eztok schrieb:


> Hier mal der Desktop von meinem Netbook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und nu das was ich nachliefern wollte vom PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie hat das Blaue was, aber ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher obs bleiben soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (24. April 2009)

Mein Desktop :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

Eztok schrieb:


> Und nu das was ich nachliefern wollte vom PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bild mag ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

http://matlev.deviantart.com/art/Taros-65050154


----------



## FermiParadoxon (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie gefällts mir aber immer noch nicht...


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://matlev.deviantart.com/art/Taros-65050154



danke^^


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

Chopi du hast ein polnisches/russisches OS? o,0


----------



## jeef (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jorr


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Mein neuer Desktop von mir selbst mit der Digi im Zoo geschossen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Fala nein das is nur Ubuntu mit Polnischer Spracheinstellung mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

@Dracun:  Wie groß ist dein Bildschirm  (Hab ich grad rausgefunden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
                Und kannst du mir das Bild schicken?


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Chopi du hast ein polnisches/russisches OS? o,0


Polnisches Ubuntu,jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg ich liebe diesen Manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klunker den brauch ich unbedingt wo haste den her??


----------



## Preachergirl (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




etwas über 5 Stund rumgefriemelt, aber endlich ist es jetzt mal aufgeräumt nach ca. 4 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Hintergrund, leider komme ich inmom nicht an meinen FTP ran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst hätte ich einen Screenshot hochgeladen.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klunker den brauch ich unbedingt wo haste den her??



gegoogelt^^ schicke ihn dir nacher per icq =) bin gerade totl im Fairy Tail fieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen krass grossen Bildschirm hast du da..

Sieht hübsch aus


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

so nochmal geändert. entspannt =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nen krass grossen Bildschirm hast du da..
> 
> Sieht hübsch aus



24 zoll^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

@Celdaro: Ein gleichgildschirmiger 
@Klunker: Bist du pedophil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

was issn daran pedo Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur weil die keine xxl hupen haben. ?   fine das bild schön und ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Frag ich mich auch :O


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laufen alle Teenager in Japan/china/whatever mit Miniröcken rum?
Ausserdem kuscheln da 2 

Aber eigentlich wars ursprünglich ein Witz.. ._.


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Das ist doch in jedem Anime/Manga so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

schuluniform sommer, geh aml aus deinem keller *zwinker* mhm wenn ich schlafe und ein nickerchen mache lehne ich mich auch an. können doch freundinnen sein, die laufen auch hand und hand und sind nicht lesisch und was hat yuri überhaupt mit pedo zu tun?? ^^


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Celdaro: Ein gleichgildschirmiger
> @Klunker: Bist du pedophil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hä?^^


----------



## Macta (27. April 2009)

Hier mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> hä?^^



Gleichbildschirmiger*

Wir haben die selbe Bildschirm-Größe

@Macta:

Sieht echt prima aus.. 
Bin ich der Einzige der nicht auf halbnackte Frauen am Desktop steht?


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der nicht auf halbnackte Frauen am Desktop steht?




Ja^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja^^



Warum zieht man sich nicht gleich nen Porno?


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

meine sind auch ent halb nackt^^


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum zieht man sich nicht gleich nen Porno?



weil sich die elute einen hentai ansehen^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> weil sich die elute einen hentai ansehen^^



Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum zieht man sich nicht gleich nen Porno?



Man muss sich doch nicht immer gleich einen runter holen x.x
Es ist einfach das Esthätische was gefällt und die Augen umschmeichelt.^^


----------



## Macta (27. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nicht immer gleich einen runter holen x.x
> Es ist einfach das Esthätische was gefällt und die Augen umschmeichelt.^^



Dem stimm ich voll und ganz zu,
man möchte auch einen netten Anblick
haben, wenn der Rechner an ist
und wie schafft man das am besten?

Ganz einfach! Halbnackte Frauen aufm Desktop ^.^
Und wenn es dann auch noch schwarz - weiß ist, kann ich
nichts dagegen sagen, nur das es kein Anime sein sollte
(nicht böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also hat wer noch Wallpaper, die auf diese Beschreibung
passen, dann immer Links her! =P


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Hier mein Desktop:
> Was haltet Ihr davon?



Wie heisst das Coverplugin?


----------



## Macta (28. April 2009)

@chopi

Das "Plugin" ist keines, es nennt sich
CAD oder auch CD Art Display,
dies kann man mit allen gängigen Musikplayern,
a iTunes und WMP, verwenden.
Die Cover sind natürlich nicht gleich drauf,
die musst Du schon selbst haben.

Den Skin kann man auch verändern.
Hier findest Du neue:
Klick!
Übrigens im Allgemeinen eine Hammer-Seite für Modder!

Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der nicht auf halbnackte Frauen am Desktop steht?


nein aber ich darf meine nicht posten weil die an anderen stellen halbnackt sind :>


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> was issn daran pedo Oo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



find das auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn das pedo ist ui .. ich glaub ich sollt dir da ma nen pic senden xD

muss ma kurz pc aufräumen dann zeig ich ma mein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@lod schick ma per pm nimmt mich wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2009)

Auch wieder was Neues.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rechte bild musst ich bisle quali runter tun original wars 9000x8000 ca mit 16mb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. April 2009)

Wenns wenigstens echte Frauen wären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

find mir so ein bild dann nehm ich das auch .. aber die meisten frauen im militär sehen leider nicht wirklich ehm toll aus ..


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wenns wenigstens echte Frauen wären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!DAS! wäre pädophil

@Nox Yeah NGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> !DAS! wäre pädophil


Als ob das ganze Manga zeug nicht pädophil ist lol


----------



## Spectrales (28. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Als ob das ganze Manga zeug nicht pädophil ist lol



Endlich mal einer mit der selben Meinung.. /sign


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Naja jedem seine meinung xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. April 2009)

Man kann es echt mit den Manga/Anime Babes übertreiben..


----------



## Manoroth (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

geiles bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider total falsche masse für mein desktop :<


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geiles bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Außerdem du Ferkel. Was spielst du hier H-Games und präsentierst das Icon auch noch frechdreist auf dem Desktop.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

find die lustig :<
aber komisch das du sowas weist hmm .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find die lustig :<
> aber komisch das du sowas weist hmm ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Hmm minas desktop such*

Ich hab auch eines probiert. Sind mir aber zu wenig entscheidungsfreiheiten drinn^^


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find die lustig :<
> aber komisch das du sowas weist hmm ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur wer es kennt, kann es bekämpfen. Schließlich muß ich wissen, wann und wieweit die User gegen die Netiquette verstößen könnten. *hüstel*


----------



## Mefisthor (28. April 2009)

"hentai wallpaper" find ich au passend ^^

lg


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

ich hab immerhin ordnung da sind alle die etwas freizügiger sind drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@nox glaub ich dir aufs wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Klunker (28. April 2009)

mhm hentai games so ne sache. wie heißen nochmal dei klick siele mit nami nico robin doer so?^^ diese activen wo man noch was amchen muss, dann gibs natürlich die rollen spiele wie brave soul <-- sehr genial wenn auch gar kein hentai,bzw so gut wie nicht, dann die Bücher wo man nur klicken muss und natürlich die taktischen wie j-girl fight, ach ganz lustig, natürlich gibs auch noch vieloe flash games usw. 

Daher Nox zustimm =)


----------



## LiangZhou (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Manoroth

 Hammerbild!


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> *bild*


Gefällt.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gefällt.



Wie bitte?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas überfüllt... muss mal wieder aufräumen!


----------



## Fauzi (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

[attachment=7431:Space_Tits.jpg]


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

ihh die sieht beim oberkörper irgendwie dünn aus ab dem bauch dick (tanga sieht ja ecklig aus ^^) und die füße wieder irre dünn Oo

Aber der tanga sieht wirklich eklig aus ^^

lg


----------



## LiangZhou (30. April 2009)

/sign

Der Tanga ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



toll wa?
muss mal wieder ein neues machen ._.'


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

lol Fauzi den Gleich hintergrund habe ich auch zwar grade nicht als hintergrund aber aufem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Recht Ordentlich Find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G3nGeN (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tadaah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

sry gengen, aber das ist total langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chaotisch wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (2. Mai 2009)

@ stereotype 
das nennt man minimal ^^

MNML > ALL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal neuer ground 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> @ stereotype
> das nennt man minimal ^^
> 
> MNML > ALL
> ...


warum sehen alle emo-weiber die ich sehe immer dick und "naja" aus und nicht wie die oO


----------



## Haxxler (2. Mai 2009)

evtl. weil das kein emo-weib is? oO den selben hintergrund habe ich übrigens auch ^^


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

stimmt auffallend ^^ beim kleinen bild sas noch in etwa so aus, bei betrachtung der vergrößerten version wirkte es dann doch anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

wofür is eigentlich dieses tune up


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. Mai 2009)

http://www.tuneup.de/products/tuneup-utilities/


Mein Desk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> wofür is eigentlich dieses tune up



Damit kannst du deine taskleisen umfärben, einen anderen start und ladebildschrim einstellen usw. Hab ich auch


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

frage bleibt alles so eingestellt wne die testzeit vorbei is oder wird dan wieder alles zum standart geändert


----------



## Dracun (2. Mai 2009)

bleibt wie eingestellt


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Damit kannst du deine taskleisen umfärben, einen anderen start und ladebildschrim einstellen usw. Hab ich auch


Eigentlich machts ja Defragmentierungen, löscht alte Registry Einträge etc. pp ...
Ich denke du meinst was anderes (oder ich hab noch nicht alle Features von dem Teil gefunden ^^)


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Hey wieder frage Celdaro hat ja sein start Button geändert ich weiß jetz nich ob dasn neuer stil is oder ob man den manuel ändern kann kann mir das einer sagen ?


----------



## Kangrim (2. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eigentlich machts ja Defragmentierungen, löscht alte Registry Einträge etc. pp ...
> Ich denke du meinst was anderes (oder ich hab noch nicht alle Features von dem Teil gefunden ^^)



Du machst das Teil auf-> Gehst dann auf Windows anpassen -> TuneUp Styler -> und da kannst du dann anmelde Bildschirm und so weiter einstellen


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Mai 2009)

was is überhaupt dieses Fs (ned Ps) und das SD ??

hab mir den Wallpaper geklaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Dolle jetz hab ich mir in Tune up das so versemmelt das in meine Browser nich mehr alle Bilder avatare Signaturen usw. angezeigt werden ned help will wieder alles sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja das PS steht für Photoshop da sind alle render psd's Stocks Fertige sachen und all die anderne dinge die man so brauch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das SD steht für Stardock da sind Verknüpfungen für die Leiste oben drine und anderes Zeug


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was is überhaupt dieses Fs (ned Ps) und das SD ??
> 
> hab mir den Wallpaper geklaut
> 
> ...



das is schick, gell? ^^


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Zu meinem Problem mit den Bildenr ich habe jetz einfach auf google Crome gewechselt und muss sagen "So etwas schnelles habe ich noch nie zuvor gesehen außerdem hat das ding auch noch ne schreib Kontrolle die alle Wörter makiert so das man sie berichtigen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2009)

Und Google weiß noch mehr über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber is ja nur 'n Detail.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Mai 2009)

ich meinte Fs ... wenn ich ned wüsste was Ps is wie sollte ich dann mein photoshop öffnen ^^

lg


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

@Chopi das kann man zufällig jetzt abstellen das die mitschreiben welche seiten du besuchst und ob du Fehlermeldungen zu den schicken willst und ich denke mal das die das dann auch nicht machen wenn man das nicht will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> warum sehen alle emo-weiber die ich sehe immer dick und "naja" aus und nicht wie die oO



Weil es Models sind bzw ausgesuchte Mädchen.
Klar ist es das sich keine 200 Kg schwere fotografiert
und sich dann so ins I-net reinstellt.

Außerdem finde ich es scheiße wenn Leute als
Avatar ,Signatur etc immer diese halbnackten/nackten 
Frauen haben. Da sieht man wie oberflächlich die meisten sind.


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> @Chopi das kann man zufällig jetzt abstellen das die mitschreiben welche seiten du besuchst und ob du Fehlermeldungen zu den schicken willst und ich denke mal das die das dann auch nicht machen wenn man das nicht will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hihi,wie naiv :>


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Ähhhhh ?

Ich hab nichts zu verbergen und wen doch greif ich auf Firefox oder sonst nen Browser zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es scheiße wenn Leute als
> Avatar ,Signatur etc immer diese halbnackten/nackten
> Frauen haben. Da sieht man wie oberflächlich die meisten sind.


Wenn man es schön findet, warum nicht?



chopi schrieb:


> Hihi,wie naiv :>



Kann man wirklich abschalten, aber ich bleibe bei FF.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. Mai 2009)

FF bleibt nur mal der beste Browser^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

So mein neuer Desktop 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So mein neuer Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht das nur so aus oder ist das ein VERDAMMT KRASSER Unterbiss.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus oder ist das ein VERDAMMT KRASSER Unterbiss.


Ja,es sieht nicht nur so aus... Suche derzeit noch ein anderes WP was zum VS passt den ich mir ausgesucht habe


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2009)

auf was manche leute achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier mal mein desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Mai 2009)

tonygt irgendwas hast du verpeilt ^^ man kanns nid anklicken und so klein najo xD


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tonygt irgendwas hast du verpeilt ^^ man kanns nid anklicken und so klein najo xD



fixed xD


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,es sieht nicht nur so aus... Suche derzeit noch ein anderes WP was zum VS passt den ich mir ausgesucht habe



Das Bild ist so krass bearbeitet..
Die Haut sieht aus wie Plastik und die Haare sind einfach nur eingefügt worden..


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das Bild ist so krass bearbeitet..
> Die Haut sieht aus wie Plastik und die Haare sind einfach nur eingefügt worden..


Und dann sind da noch solch goldene Pflanzen,eine Unferschämtheit!


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand vllt. ein Left4Dead WP? Alles was ich finde sind entweder Screenshots (Was meiner Meinung nach eine Todsünde als WP ist) oder die offiziellen :-/

@Spectracles

Ich finds besser so wenns digitaler wirkt, aber jedem das seine. Und ich hätte den unterbiss gar nicht bemerkt Oo


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




klein aber fein ^^


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was isn das für ne minianwendung die du fürs radio hast ?


----------



## Meriane (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier meiner ^^ relativ leer, weil ich für die meisten Verknüpfungen Ordner gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hat jemand vllt. ein Left4Dead WP? Alles was ich finde sind entweder Screenshots (Was meiner Meinung nach eine Todsünde als WP ist) oder die offiziellen :-/


Hab mal einen schnell zusammengebastelt .. gibt leider nur weinige Cut-outs für L4D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zoey und Louis, meine Lieblings Survivors <3 
Tolles Bild und vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

np hab ich eh im März ma gemacht ^^ 

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

so dann darf ich mal meines präsentieren^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> so dann darf ich mal meines präsentieren^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAS Bild kenn ihc auch anders^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

kann mir jmd sagen warum so verdammt viele leute bei vista die desktop icons auf dieser riesigen standard grüße lassen?
das war das erste was ich geändert hab^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Omfg.. Noch so ein Pedo.. >.>


----------



## Meriane (11. Mai 2009)

Kann man das Pedo nennen, wenn die Riesentitten hat?


----------



## Meriane (11. Mai 2009)

doppelpost, sry


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Schon ein bissi jung....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

In Hentais sind doch nur.. sehr junge.. Mädchen mit Riesen Titten..
Ich werd mir doch auch kein 14-Jähriges nacktes Mädchen auf den Desktop ziehen..



Noxiel schrieb:


> Schon ein bissi jung....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schütz meine rechte Flanke!
.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noxiel, kommst du aus Österreich?
Oder sagt man auch anderswo "bissi"?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

ach das is gezeichnet alles halb so wild


----------



## Meriane (11. Mai 2009)

Wenn eine 14-jährige Riesentitten hat und gar nicht den Anschein hat, dass sei so jung ist?
Aber lassen wir das ^^


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Noxiel, kommst du aus Österreich?
> Oder sagt man auch anderswo "bissi"?



Nö, das ist kein österreichisches Unikum. Im Badischen wird das auch verwendet.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nö, das ist kein österreichisches Unikum. Im Badischen wird das auch verwendet.



Das deutsche Baden..? ~.~


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Gibts auch ein's in Österreich? 

Natürlich das Badener Land.


----------



## tonygt (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann mir jmd sagen warum so verdammt viele leute bei vista die desktop icons auf dieser riesigen standard grüße lassen?
> das war das erste was ich geändert hab^^


 bis jetzt hab ich die option nocht nicht gefunden um die größe zu verändern xD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

*mal mtispam* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tonygt schrieb:


> bis jetzt hab ich die option nocht nicht gefunden um die größe zu verändern xD



strg + mausrad oder zb recktsklick -> ansicht -> klassische symbole


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gibts auch ein's in Österreich?
> 
> Natürlich das Badener Land.



Ja, wir haben auch eins, außerhalb von Wien.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Dürfen wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dürfen wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen? ^^
> 
> -Bild-



Oh.. Mein..Gott..

Ist dir die Funktion von Ordner bekannt?
Wärs nicht irgendwie einfacher, wenn du z.B. für Spiele einen eigenen Ordner hast..? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Ich mag es meine Spiele alle direkt sehen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist es dann so scheiße leer... und das Hasse ich... wenn ich Bilder gucken will, geh ich ins Museum aber nicht an meinen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag es meine Spiele alle direkt sehen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm.. Ich würd durchdrehen, wenn nicht alles schön sortiert ist ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Es IST sortiert... zmd. nach meiner Ordnung, ich weiß sofort wo alles ist ^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Wüsste auch gerne, wie man die Icons kleiner macht oO
Ich wusste mal wo die Option ist!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Rechtsklick -> Ansicht -> Da die größe Auswählen...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wüsste auch gerne, wie man die Icons kleiner macht oO
> Ich wusste mal wo die Option ist!!
> 
> 
> ...


hab oben geeditet

meiner unaufgeräumt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg.. Noch so ein Pedo.. >.>



...spielst du wieder auf mich an? ganz ehrlich wo ist diese bild bitte pedo, es ist noch nichtmal freizügig, was zur hölle ist dein problem damit Oo 

desktop ist imer noch gleich, finde die atmo sehr schön und die landschaft, die figuren sidn vllt nicht perfekt gezeichnet udn ahben auch keine gesichter wie in den meisten mangas, denoch finde ich das bild sehr schön anzusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ...spielst du wieder auf mich an?



Omfg.. paranoia?

Ich hab dich nicht einmal erwähnt!


----------



## Klunker (11. Mai 2009)

du noch so ein pdeo, gesagt und ich meien bis jetzt ahst du nur mich als pedo bezeichnet, oder haste damit noch andere beschuldigt, eigentlich sollte die Netiquette sowas verbieten.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> du noch so ein pdeo, gesagt und ich meien bis jetzt ahst du nur mich als pedo bezeichnet, oder haste damit noch andere beschuldigt, eigentlich sollte die Netiquette sowas verbieten.



Sogar Noxiel findest das Bild doooof :s


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2009)

Der Drache ist übrgens 14 und hast jetzt schon sonen Schwanz Hals...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps.Der Drache ist übrigens nicht 14 Jahre alt...glaub ich.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Lol.. Hab rechts oben in der Leiste Pornography gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht nice aus, aber bissl zu düster für meinen Geschmack


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2009)

Tückisch,die polnische Sprache.
Und ich mags düster auf dem Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Düster und aufgeräumt.

Ps.Weiß jemand,wie ich unter Ubuntu die Ordnericons ändern kann?


----------



## Klunker (11. Mai 2009)

Das mag sein, jeder hat eine andere Aufassung  von Kunst, die einen mögen sie die anderen nicht. Wenn du sein Bild, zu beachten ist, dass es gezeichnet ist, so bezichtige LoD doch des Lolicon liebhabens, ihm zu unterstellen er wäre pädophil geht weit über die Netiquette hinaus, der unterschied zwischenKunst und Realität ist in diesem Falle sehr groß, und Lod eben ein bildes wegens als pädophil zu bezichtigen ist dermaßen unsozial..ach langsam reichts.

Egal auch wenn es vllt als Scherz gemeint war und einen hauch Sakasmus reingestzt hast, so würde ich dich doch bitten dies zu unterlassen.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Tückisch,die polnische Sprache.
> Und ich mags düster auf dem Desktop
> 
> 
> ...


so? http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Auss...ns_installieren


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Waaaas? Wo ist in dem Bild Sarkasmus?


----------



## Klunker (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Waaaas? Wo ist in dem Bild Sarkasmus?



Tut mir Leid, habe auversehen einen Buchstaben ausgelassen, das bezog sich alles auf dich und deine aussage. naja ist ja eigentlich auch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (11. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller Desktop:


----------



## Kangrim (11. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> bis jetzt ahst du nur mich als pedo bezeichnet



Nein mich auch. Aber who cares. Dieses Left 4 Dead wallpaper schließt eindeutig auf Amokläufer hin! Warum sollte man sonst so ein Wallpaper haben? Doch nicht wegen der atmosphäre oderso.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

So ... mal wieder endlich ein neues gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Heyho, wie kann ich Bildergallerien posten? Bin es satt jedes mal nei zu posten wenn ich etwas aus meiner Sammlung benutz :-/


----------



## chopi (14. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bin es satt



Es zwingt dich doch keiner o.ö
Btw,mein neuer Desktophintergrund ist dieses nicht fertig gemalte Büro,das ich schon ein paar mal hatte.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TADA


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Es zwingt dich doch keiner o.ö
> Btw,mein neuer Desktophintergrund ist dieses nicht fertig gemalte Büro,das ich schon ein paar mal hatte.



Ganz ehrlich ich hab kein Plan woher du das gequoted hast :> Und das Büro ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich hab kein Plan woher du das gequoted hast :> Und das Büro ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vergiss es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Erledigt .D


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2009)

Edit :jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab letztens etwas aufgeraumt deshalb ist es im moment etwas leer ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

mal wieder en schönes atmo bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2009)

warum wier dmein bild so klein angezeigt??

will es größer-.-


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Edit :jetzt aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist denn ashampoo? wenn ich fragen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

weil du sonst buffed sprengen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

Neuer Wallaper, viel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Was ist denn ashampoo? wenn ich fragen darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Damit kanne man video´s von youtube myvideo und die anderen platformen runterladen is freewere
und 100% legal^^*


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts bei mir momentan aus.
(Hab 2 Monitore)


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mal wieder en schönes atmo bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gief plz >.<
Ps.Das andere auch,wenns geht 

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

2ma selbes pic Oo öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ma mein neues .. seit paar min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahja und winamp update bin ich halt grad dran ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Minastirit: Das Linke bild sieht Hammer aus O.O Is das Shakugan no shana?


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

so hier die links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://konachan.com/post/show/49499/original-tagme

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@minas
yay Nero und Dante


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sexy girl mit schwertchen und roten haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

@Minastirit :  Wie kann man 2 verschiedene Bilder verwenden? Hab da echt keine Ahnung.  Wenn ich ein Hintergrundbild auswähle übernimmt Windows das gleiche für beide Monitore.


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Danke Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Minastirit, haste nen Link zum Bild? ich finds per google ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> @Minastirit :  Wie kann man 2 verschiedene Bilder verwenden? Hab da echt keine Ahnung.  Wenn ich ein Hintergrundbild auswähle übernimmt Windows das gleiche für beide Monitore.


 kommt auf deine grafikkarte an .. ich hab ne nvidia und das hat so nen manager dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 windoof selber kanns nid ^^

das bild uff .. kp das hab ich glaubs ma von klunker oder so bekommen afaik ;D


----------



## Kangrim (17. Mai 2009)

Kann euch das bild gleich mal raussuchen.


Hier erstmal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

habs nochmal geuploaded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel pass damit^^

Yay ich bin in Kangrims wallaper^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *Damit kanne man video´s von youtube myvideo und die anderen platformen runterladen is freewere
> und 100% legal^^*



Ach so.

Und hier ist meiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> habs nochmal geuploaded
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf die neue seite hohl, vllt hat er das bild noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kommt auf deine grafikkarte an ..



ich besitze eine Nvidia Geforce 9800 Gtx +
Das einzige Programm, dass ich von Nvidia sehe ist Nvidia PhysX Properties


----------



## Dracun (17. Mai 2009)

Mein Neuer da i seit kurzem Vista user bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> @Minastirit :  Wie kann man 2 verschiedene Bilder verwenden? Hab da echt keine Ahnung.  Wenn ich ein Hintergrundbild auswähle übernimmt Windows das gleiche für beide Monitore.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *Damit kanne man video´s von youtube myvideo und die anderen platformen runterladen is freewere
> und 100% legal^^*


oder wenn man firefox benutzt lieber das addon downloadhelper installieren


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal aufgeräumt... aber irgendwie siehts so leer und mistig aus... außerdem kann ich die Icons gar nimmer direkt sehen... arme Kunst... das ist als wenn ich die Mona Lisa  zusammen mit dem Schrei und anderen in eine Kiste packe und im Museum ausstelle... ^^


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2009)

Das nennst du aufgeräumt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Dracun du hattest dochmal ein Ubuntu Wp gehabt nicht? Ich finds per Google nicht, kannste sagen woher du es hast?


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein aktuelles^^ Wallpaper hat Minas mir gebastelt^^ =))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Heroes oder?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Das Zeichen muss wohl aus "Heroes" stammen... Bist du nicht der, der mal gefragt hat, ob jemand das BIld mit der Farbe eines anderes Bildes kombinierne kann? *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das Zeichen muss wohl aus "Heroes" stammen... Bist du nicht *der*, der mal gefragt hat, ob jemand das BIld mit der Farbe eines anderes Bildes kombinierne kann? *g*


I loled

lt. buffed profil weiblich^^


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Heroes oder?


Ja^^


Benji9 schrieb:


> Das Zeichen muss wohl aus "Heroes" stammen... Bist du nicht der, der mal gefragt hat, ob jemand das BIld mit der Farbe eines anderes Bildes kombinierne kann? *g*


Jain ^^ eher die^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Das war ein Versehen^^

Mögest du mir verzeihen, Mylady *verbeug*


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dracun du hattest dochmal ein Ubuntu Wp gehabt nicht? Ich finds per Google nicht, kannste sagen woher du es hast?


ja aus google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welches meinst du?? das mit dem pinguin und dem tetrapak oder das wo der pinguin aus dem standard vista wp rausguckt??


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

meines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich schon eigenes wallpaper mach will ich das auch als bg haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder was neues ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2009)

Mein neuer mit neuem BG udn neuen Gadgets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doujinshi in ner rar Datei hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (btw was is das für einer?^^)


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Doujinshi in ner rar Datein hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die sind nunmal in ner rar datei wenn du die runterladest ;D
afaik war das bleach aber kp mehr genau ist alles brav sortiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. Mai 2009)

Das das ist bleach ist war soooooo klar xD

auch en neuen (danke nochmal an kangrim für die vergrößerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/need sehr gute fairy tail wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

*Hab etwas umgeschoben hat sich abe nicht viel geandert
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

@ Dracun

Keins von beiden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das WP aus dem Bild. Oder war das am Ende jemand anderes? :-O


----------



## poTTo (19. Mai 2009)

mal was neues aus eigenproduktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (20. Mai 2009)

Hier wieder mal was neues von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> mal was neues aus eigenproduktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



find ich bisle arg dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst .. hab ich mir immer gedacht das die pöse ist ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Hier wieder mal was neues von mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Urgs, ich finde die Ur-Charakter Entwürfe dermaßen hässlich. Allein schon Francis...bäh


----------



## chopi (20. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @ Dracun
> 
> Keins von beiden
> Das WP aus dem Bild. Oder war das am Ende jemand anderes? :-O



Das ist der Standartwp,ich such ihn dir schnell raus.
//Edit - Doch nicht,hab den Wp nicht mehr =/


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Hab mitlerweile auch rausgefunden das das ein Stantard WP ist doch Google hasst mich und gibt nichts her :-O Und Ubuntu kann ich mir nicht holen :-/


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (20. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Urgs, ich finde die Ur-Charakter Entwürfe dermaßen hässlich. Allein schon Francis...bäh



Wie Heisst der Spruch Schon wieder ? ach ja früher war doch alles besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Und wieder ein neuer Desktop Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieder ein neuer Desktop Hintergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie heißt pls das desktop gadget bwz wo kriegt man solche her?? hat da jmd ne idee??


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (22. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie heißt pls das desktop gadget bwz wo kriegt man solche her?? hat da jmd ne idee??



was meinst du das unten ? objectdock ?


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie heißt pls das desktop gadget bwz wo kriegt man solche her?? hat da jmd ne idee??


http://www.chip.de/downloads/RocketDock-1.3.5_15891099.html
Bitte sehr. Meine hat zudem noch Stack Docklet integriert (muss man sich extra laden) um die Ordner so einzufügen das sie sich öffnen und die Unterordner angezeigt werden.


----------



## EXclaw (22. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(:


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Auch schon wieder was neues ... irgendwie gefallen mir meine Wp´s nicht mehr so. Muss mal neue suche ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (22. Mai 2009)

@Razyl und Aero_One

Könnt ihr eure Bilder bitte irgendwie zum DL anbieten? *liebguck*

MfG


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> @Razyl und Aero_One
> 
> Könnt ihr eure Bilder bitte irgendwie zum DL anbieten? *liebguck*


http://www.diablo-3.net/wp-content/gallery..._art_barbar.jpg
Einfach nur das Bild abspeichern =)


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Hmm ... ich hab ca. 5 Gb an Wallpapern wird schwer die alle zum DL freizugeben ^^ aber ich pack mal die letzen rein die ich hier hatte ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wenn du noch mehr haben möchstest Pn an mich 

So long

Aero


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meiner

*Entfernt ! Sicher ist sicher*

Edit: Ka wieso der so groß geworden ist Oo


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner


Ich glaub mir wird gleich schlecht o_O 
Wer schauten sich  gerne Draenei T***** und m**** an o_O


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaub mir wird gleich schlecht o_O
> Wer schauten sich  gerne Draenei T***** und m**** an o_O



Sind Brüste überhaupt erlaubt bei Buffed (also nackte Tatsachen)... ?


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaub mir wird gleich schlecht o_O
> Wer schauten sich  gerne Draenei T***** und m**** an o_O


anscheinend du, sonst wüsstest ja nicht, was drauf ist *fg*
edit: das gerne hat dir doch der teufel dazueditiert!


Aero_one schrieb:


> Sind Brüste überhaupt erlaubt bei Buffed (also die volle Wahrheit zu sehen sozusagen)... ?


nein. und es sind ja nicht nur die brüste


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> bla


Ich muss ehrlich zugestehen das mir 2-5 richtig gut gefällt, besonders die grafischen effekte und der Schärfe ... eins der wenigen Animebildchen die ich für gut halte .. muss mir ernsthaft überlegen ob ich mir einen davon als BG mach, obwohl ich anime eigentlich hass ^^

lg

und wegen dem draenai ... PR0N !!!


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein. und es sind ja nicht nur die brüste



WTF! Das wusst ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Sind Brüste überhaupt erlaubt bei Buffed (also nackte Tatsachen)... ?


Nicht direkt,sind sie zensiert ist es noch an der Grenze. Aber das ist ja bei weitem nicht alles^^



Der schrieb:


> Ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Merkt man o_O



Grüne schrieb:


> anscheinend du, sonst wüsstest ja nicht, was drauf ist *fg*


Ich hab mir den Desktop nur angeschaut,du hast mir eben im ICQ noch weiteres gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Sind Brüste überhaupt erlaubt bei Buffed (also nackte Tatsachen)... ?


Ich denk schon, sind immerhin im fernsehn auch erlaubt (nein nicht nur in der nacht, den ganzen tag über könnten se titten zeigen, war in galileo usw schon oft genug zu sehn)

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich denk schon, sind immerhin im fernsehn auch erlaubt (nein nicht nur in der nacht, den ganzen tag über könnten se titten zeigen, war in galileo usw schon oft genug zu sehn)
> 
> lg


nein, es sine KEINE brüste erlaubt...
erinnert mich an die ellenlange diskussio wegen des männchens mit brüsten :S


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich denk schon, sind immerhin im fernsehn auch erlaubt (nein nicht nur in der nacht, den ganzen tag über könnten se titten zeigen, war in galileo usw schon oft genug zu sehn)



Ich mein mich dunkel zu erinnern das es mal riesen Palaver hier gab wegen Nippeln in ner Sig ... aber naja kann mich auch im Forum täuschen ^^ . I like em ... so weiter an der Sig basteln.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, es sine KEINE brüste erlaubt...
> erinnert mich an die ellenlange diskussio wegen des männchens mit brüsten :S


Nur die Nippel sind nicht erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Niemand hat etwas gesehen ! Damit is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, es sine KEINE brüste erlaubt...
> erinnert mich an die ellenlange diskussio wegen des männchens mit brüsten :S


Hier nich erlaubt aber im fernsehn schon ? klingt für mich etwas unlogisch ^^

vll darf man ja brüste ja zu wissensfördernden zwecken zeigen (wie damals wegen dem Saunatest da)

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nur die Nippel sind nicht erlaubt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm hast recht :>



Der schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gesehen ! Damit is gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aaah meine augen


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gesehen ! Damit is gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mods können den Ursprungspost trotzdem lesen - edit hilft da nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mods können den Ursprungspost trotzdem lesen - edit hilft da nicht viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIIIIIN! War es echt so schlimm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> NEIIIIIN! War es echt so schlimm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da es ja jetzt wieder weg ist, wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber man weiß nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... so ich hör mal lieber auf hier zu schreiben bevor das hier zum Spamgequatsche wird


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aber nicht verboten oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie lang das wohl dauert, sowas zu machen ^^

lg


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Is das normal das dass bei mir so Riesig ist? Sieht gut aus

Edit: Schon ok das mit dem Riesig ^^


----------



## Dietrich (23. Mai 2009)

Mist, da guckt man mal nicht 5min in den Beitrag und dann sind da mal Titten und 30sek später sind sie wieder wech! *argh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch kein Freund von so "offenherzigen" Bildern (hm. passt das wort?), aber was spricht gegen ein paar hübsche Brüste?

@Razyl und Aero_One

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!^^
(Das hat nix mit der oberen Frage zu tuen!!^^)

MfG


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Pr0n
> 
> Das ist aber nicht verboten oder?
> 
> ...


hmm ka aber mich wundert was an Draenai so anregend ist um sie halbnackt als hintergrund zu benutzen ... naja es gibt ja auch WoW Pr0n Oo

lg


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm ka aber mich wundert was an Draenai so anregend ist um sie halbnackt als hintergrund zu benutzen ... naja es gibt ja auch WoW Pr0n Oo
> 
> lg



Mag Draenei (weibliche Die Männlichen möchte ich nicht Halbnackt auf meinen Desktop oder sonstwo Oo) find sie Hübsch und toll .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist Natürlich nicht jedem sein geschmack^^


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wolfe sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/9hzyqs15/15_1210152648.jpg
> 
> Wie lang das wohl dauert, sowas zu machen ^^
> 
> lg



wenn ich von meinem bild auf das gehe .. hmm wid wohl nid unter 8h fertig gewesen sein jenachdem wieviel er kopieren konnte ..
hat aber doofes format 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7708:Unbenannt.jpg]

Hier ist meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (23. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich Brauch das Hintergrund bitte Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ich Brauch das Hintergrund bitte Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War das ernst gemeint? 

wenn ja dann hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (23. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> War das ernst gemeint?
> 
> wenn ja dann hier
> 
> ...



Danke !


----------



## Shohet (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so siehts bei mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Arland (23. Mai 2009)

Und so bei mir...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper wechselt allerdings alle 5 Minuten.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (23. Mai 2009)

danke für deine IP auf desk nun Hacke ich dich, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spass bei Seite was ist das für komisch tüb oder alien oder was das sein soll auf dem Bild ?


----------



## Doomsta (23. Mai 2009)

http://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopu.jpg

oben links in der ecke läuft ne diashow mit SC2 bildern


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (23. Mai 2009)

Cool aber ich würde noch oben die Vista leiste auf Automatisch aus Blenden stellen!


----------



## Doomsta (23. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Cool aber ich würde noch oben die Vista leiste auf Automatisch aus Blenden stellen!


stimmt^^...dann hats noch nen bissl mehr style, danke!


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (23. Mai 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> stimmt^^...dann hats noch nen bissl mehr style, danke!



Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Hier vier Bilder ich sehr schick finde und abwechselnd benutz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Danke LiangZhou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find Scharfe und detailierte Bilder so geil, egal was drauf is, obs nur ne wiese oder ein schlachtefeld is, scheißegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts da vll sogar ne eigene seite ? Scharfebilder.de oder so xD Gibt ja für alles mögliche ne seite

lg


----------



## Arland (23. Mai 2009)

Den mit dem Tiger und den vielen Blättern sieht wirklich schick aus in groß, hab ich auch als Hintergrund

und



> was ist das für komisch tüb oder alien oder was das sein soll auf dem Bild ?



Keine Ahnung, hab ich mal auf deviantart gesehn und gedacht dass es sich gut als Wallpaper macht. Kommen nicht aus irgend nem Spiel / Film / Serie.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Danke LiangZhou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich geb einfach "1680 1050 wallpaper" ein und finde dann sowas ;D

Probiers mal hier

Oder hier

&#8364;: Halt bei google geb ichs ein


----------



## Shohet (23. Mai 2009)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/do...?promo=disabled     Bessere Wallpaper für zig Geräte und Auflösungen hab ich bisher noch nirgends gefunden, ich find die Seite TOP !


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Die Seite hab ich auf meinem Rechner als Favorit aber auf dem hier nicht und ich wusste den Namen nimmer.
 Die Seite ist top


----------



## Dracun (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


en neues altes Bild mri pers gefällt das so gut, weil der kleene sich mit seinen Büchern schön allein beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2009)

_Daemien <3

Dracun <3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Oder hier


Die Seite mach bei mir im Opera WAHNSINNIGEN Lag und im Firefox kommt das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hattest du die Seite schön Länger oder war das jetzt ein Google-Ergebniss ?

lg


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Mai 2009)

Oo google Ergebnis


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Oo google Ergebnis


Gut für dich, schlecht für mich :/

lg


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn die Seite halt schon länger, aber als ich e-wallpapers eingegeben habe kam die falsche raus, also hab ich gegoogelt und dann den Link gepostet.

Google Ergebniss


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

mein desk aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

new




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

GIVE PICTURE!!!

(btw. der avatar is auch nice^^)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> GIVE PICTURE!!!
> 
> (btw. der avatar is auch nice^^)



Das kannst du doch nicht einfach so hier reinschreiben, ohne zu sagen, auf wen das bezogen ist^^


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Doch, Anduris weiß, dass er gemeint ist^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Doch, Anduris weiß, dass er gemeint ist^^


Aber die anderen nicht.
Und Anduris Desktop mag ich auch :>


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Wayne die anderen? Solange er es weiß, reicht es doch.


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier das Bild: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke, aber ich glaube, ich hätte zu große Angst davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

danke anduris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madmagé (26. Mai 2009)

hir is mal mal mein desktop... und nicht wunder wenns Anduris seinem ähnlich sieht (wir sind rl freunde und hocken grad in einem zimmer) er wollte das selbe bild wie ich aber jetzt hatt er es ja geändert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

jo gz zu deinem ersten post bei buffed.de! welcome! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jo gz zu deinem ersten post bei buffed.de! welcome!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Auja, ne Willkommensfete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *dance*

Aber hallo sagen muss man doch in nem anderen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madmagé (26. Mai 2009)

hiho
und danke für die tolle begrüßung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2009)

\Doppelpost/


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Der ist so geil, nur finde ich den Dinosaurier (?) rechts sehr gruselig


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch nur sein Hausdino,der "Stöckchen" bringt *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist Niedlich :->


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Ich finde er sieht so...dick und....irgendwie "schlammig" aus Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

Miau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

Und hier wieder mal was von meiner Front! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alex Cherry <3 

lg


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

omfg gief!!11einself


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> omfg gief!!11einself



All seine veröffentlichten werke:
http://vhm-alex.deviantart.com/gallery/

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt hübsche Bilder


----------



## Yadiz (28. Mai 2009)

Das ist meiner atm =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

Der ist auch hpbsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder was neues ... extra zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> kommen jetzt wieder die "pedo" rufe? =))



Natürlich ... und gleichzeitig kommt dann per /pm " Psst, kannste mir das auch mal schicken" ^^


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

kommen jetzt wieder die "pedo" rufe? =))


----------



## Kangrim (28. Mai 2009)

Nice Sukkubienen. Kannste mir vieleicht die unzensierte Version schicken plox?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nice Sukkubienen. Kannste mir vieleicht die unzensierte Version schicken plox?^^


für mich auch zum mitnehmen bitte :>

ich such noch zeug was ich dann zu ner sigi umarbeiten kann (oder lassen kann) XD


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

Huhu Wieder Mein Neuer Desk am Start! ^^


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich seit gestern wieder ~ 6 GB + an neuen Wallpapern habe ... mal wieder ein aktuelles 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juni 2009)

Hier ist mal mein Desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (2. Juni 2009)

Guter Hintergrund und gibt es denn auch in 1680x1050?


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juni 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Benrok (2. Juni 2009)

So, mein jetziger :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Sonst steh ich mehr auf weite Aussichten, aber im Moment bekenne ich mich zu meiner Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das Bild so göttlich


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



triffts gut ^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

ich brauche denn Hintergrund danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal wieder was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxx_94 (5. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor gibts den auch in 1680x1050 ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Maxx_94 schrieb:


> Mefisthor gibts den auch in 1680x1050 ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


12:8 is doch das selbe verhältnis wie 16:10 oder ? In photoshop sahs so aus ^^ müsste aber gehen, bei mir aufn 16:10 Bildschirm gehts au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder soll ichs dir jetzt extra in Photoshop langziehn ? ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Hier !

*Extrawurscht.jpg*

Man beachte den Filename !!


----------



## Maxx_94 (5. Juni 2009)

DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin gerührt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiferio (6. Juni 2009)

so hier mal mein desktop^^:
http://s8b.directupload.net/file/d/1817/hlrvfk8c_jpg.htm


----------



## Fuuton (6. Juni 2009)

Meins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Mio!!! Ich finds immernoch heiß das sie Bass spielt


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

*Hi weis einer eventuel ob es moglich ist das desktop verknüpfungs symbol zu entfernen??nammlcih wne man viele verknupfungen auf dem desktop hat nervt das etwas


MFG Rexo*


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

JA GANZ EINFACH  RECHTS KLICK "LÖSCHEN"


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

*haha sehr witzig-.-

*


----------



## Nimmue (7. Juni 2009)

wieso witzig? is doch richtig ^^ verknüpfungen kannst doch ohne weiteres einfach löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

_*meinte damit will die programme auf dem desktop haben aber ohne das komische verknupfungs symbol oben an der ecke*_


----------



## Fuuton (7. Juni 2009)

poste mal  dein Desktop..weiß nicht was du genau meinst


----------



## Nimmue (7. Juni 2009)

Er will zum Beispiel das Photoshop Symbol auf dem Desktop haben, aber ohne das kleine Verknüpfungssymbol (dieser Pfeil)^^
Ich hab ka, wie das geht ^^ Evtl das Symbol einfach ändern iwie? ^^


----------



## Haxxler (7. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*meinte damit will die programme auf dem desktop haben aber ohne das komische verknupfungs symbol oben an der ecke*_


Du kannst mit TuneUp Utilities die Verknüpfungspfeile löschen. Hab ich bei mir auch gemacht. Also das nur die Icons dann aufm Desktop sind ohne jegliche Verknüpfungssymbole.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juni 2009)

ich hab einfach ein desktop design drüber dann isses kien pfeil sondern so nen kreis dir mir irgendwie gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Du kannst mit TuneUp Utilities die Verknüpfungspfeile löschen. Hab ich bei mir auch gemacht. Also das nur die Icons dann aufm Desktop sind ohne jegliche Verknüpfungssymbole.


_*
Thx gefahlt mier jetzt schon besser*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Hier dann mal meines :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4550/unbenannt1imr.jpg

Mfg Vamp xD


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

Hier wieder mal was von mir am Start!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (7. Juni 2009)

So, hier dann auch mal meins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2009)

Hach,ich weiß noch,wie ich in der ersten Klasse Pokemon Blau gespielt hab...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Juni 2009)

_*Mein neuer desktop gefählt mier besser als der alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Mein neuer desktop gefählt mier besser als der alte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Furry ftw xD 

So ... nach erneutem zuwachs von ca. 10 Gb Wallpapern wieder mal was neues ... (wahrscheinlich ändert sich das eh wieder in 1 nem Tag aber egal)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Meinen muss ich nicht zeigen ... alles sauber aufgeräumt, ordentlich und übersichtlich ! So wie es sein muss ... ich wollte nur sagen

/super Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir


----------



## Tzeentch (9. Juni 2009)

meiner: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. Juni 2009)

hoi hoi 
wollte kurz fragen ob jemand gute Seiten kennt die !schöne! Autos so wie diesen Klassiker als Wallpaper haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_Mein neuer ^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

Mein derzeitiger Desktop ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ El Homer

Wegen Wallpapers zu Autos kannst Du ja mal -> *hier* schauen, wenn Du die Sammlung noch nicht kennst.
Evtl. wirst Du da ja fündig.

greetz


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand Seiten mit Wallpapern außer Wallpaper-Area?


----------



## DanB (11. Juni 2009)

Ja gibt es, http://www.ewallpapers.eu/ zB. Die Seite hat nie ziemlich große Auswahl und eine gute Qualität.


----------



## chopi (11. Juni 2009)

Einfach mal deine Desktopgröße + "wallpaper" bei google eingeben,da kommt schon einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich nur irgendeinen Wallpaper haben wollte,dann würde ich Paint anschmeißen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danhino (11. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7934:blub.jpg]

Todo: Symbole - Da will ich noch was drann ändern vom Aussehen her und so..

Und das in der Mitte im Fernseher ist eine Echtzeitanzeige und nicht im Hintergrund intigriert. Nur ma so, weil ich danach gefragt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feedback? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (15. Juni 2009)

Meiner! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Tzeentch schrieb:


> meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie heist diesen Teil in der Sidebar wo die ganzen Programme drinne sind? 
würde das gerne haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_App Launcher v3_


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

das is voll schwer zu Programmieren ... geht nicht so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
doofes ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

So siehts bei mir Momentan aus:
Dank Minastirit endlich mit 2 verschiedenen Bildern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Neuer, gestern gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Der AppLauncher ist ja ein klasse Ding.


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

jo glaube ich auch 
aber das is voll Scheiße zu Programmieren!


----------



## Tzeentch (16. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo glaube ich auch
> aber das is voll Scheiße zu Programmieren!



sarkasmus ?


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_Drauf klatschen 
Sidebar anmachen programm auswahlen und deine fav programme rein ziehen fertig

was um gottes willen soll da dran so schwer sein_


----------



## Tzeentch (16. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Drauf klatschen
> Sidebar anmachen programm auswahlen und deine fav programme rein ziehen fertig
> 
> was um gottes willen soll da dran so schwer sein_



das frage ich mich auch. dachte das sollte ein scherz sein.


----------



## mccord (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Juni 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, dürfte ich fragen welches Betriebssystem das ist?


----------



## mccord (16. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Hey, dürfte ich fragen welches Betriebssystem das ist?


archlinux mit kde4.2 oberfläche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Juni 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> archlinux mit kde4.2 oberfläche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schönen Dank!


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





da ist bei mir <>!


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_Dan ist glaube ich der Verknupfungs pfad defekt_


----------



## Tzeentch (16. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> da ist bei mir <>!



nicht die verknüpfung rein ziehen sondern die zb exe datei.


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_bei mier reicht es wne ich die verknupfung rein ziehe ^^_


----------



## Gallowmere (16. Juni 2009)

mein desktop ich mags schlicht ^^ und mein desktop wechselt alle 3 tage ^^

Mein Desktop...der aber immer wieder wechselt^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_a ne simpsons version von Navy CIS

_


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

ich kann da einfügen was ich will geht einfach nicht ... 



naja dann mal bissen weiter probieren^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ist etwas voll ändere das aber demnext weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DanB (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auchn kleines Programm in Sachen Desktop.

Ich möchte die Standartdesktopbilder aus meiner Liste löschen, dies geht aber nicht, da man sie weder mit Rechtsklick-Löschen noch mit der Entf-Taste löschen kann.
Was kann ich machen(?), ich habe sogar schon die Bilder unter C:\WINDOWS\Web gelöscht, ich kann sie aber trotzdem weiter benutzen.


Danke im Voraus

P.S.: Gibt es auch irgendeine Möglichkeit das Fenster zu vergrößern, wo man das Hintergrundbild aussuchen kann?


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Ich habe auchn kleines Programm in Sachen Desktop.
> 
> Ich möchte die Standartdesktopbilder aus meiner Liste löschen, dies geht aber nicht, da man sie weder mit Rechtsklick-Löschen noch mit der Entf-Taste löschen kann.
> Was kann ich machen(?), ich habe sogar schon die Bilder unter C:\WINDOWS\Web gelöscht, ich kann sie aber trotzdem weiter benutzen.
> ...



C:\WINDOWS\

Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, du kannst auch einfach in jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das aktuelle Bild aufn Desk packen.


----------



## DanB (18. Juni 2009)

Schon klar, ich will einfach nur, das wenn ich auf Eigenschaft Und dann auf Desktop geh, das dort nur meine Bilder angezeigt werden und ich mir da eins direkt rauspicken kann, ohne erst das Bild suchen zu müssen und dann als Hintergrundbild zu machen.


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ist etwas voll ändere das aber demnext weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist das Mac OS X mit Vista-Ordernerskin oder Vista mit Mac OS X Startleistenskin (schätze ich mal eher)? Wenn es das zweite ist, wie heisst es?^^


----------



## Aero_one (18. Juni 2009)

Nachdem ich mal wieder lange diverse Seiten durchforstet hab auch mal wieder ein neues Wallpaper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist das Mac OS X mit Vista-Ordernerskin oder *Vista mit Mac OS X Startleistenskin* (schätze ich mal eher)? Wenn es das zweite ist, wie heisst es?^^



_

TuneUp Utilities 2008

die 2009 version glaube ich kostet was ka _


----------



## Dietrich (19. Juni 2009)

Total faszinierend. Suche ich direkt bei Windows Live, kann kein "App Launcher v3" gefunden werden. 
Suche ich über google nach "App Launcher v3" führt mich gleich der erste Link auf Windows Live zum App Launcher.
Sachen gibts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand ein tool mit dem ich die Auslastung der CPU und die Temperaturen von Grafikkarte und CPU auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen kann!?


----------



## Tzeentch (19. Juni 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Total faszinierend. Suche ich direkt bei Windows Live, kann kein "App Launcher v3" gefunden werden.
> Suche ich über google nach "App Launcher v3" führt mich gleich der erste Link auf Windows Live zum App Launcher.
> Sachen gibts!
> 
> ...




ja ging mir genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (19. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein tool mit dem ich die Auslastung der CPU und die Temperaturen von Grafikkarte und CPU auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen kann!?



Sicher Warte Klick mal HIER Bitte Klicken danke


----------



## Geoff23 (19. Juni 2009)

Für Windows gibts ein HWmonitor plugin für die Sidebar mit du dir alle möglichen Temperaturen und sonstiges Zeug anzeigen lassen kannst.

Hier mal ein link wo die installation beschrieben wird : http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/24076...adget-hwmonitor

Aber keine Ahnung ob das die beste Lösung ist, verwende schon länger kein Windows mehr.

Unter Linux dürfte Conky das sein was du suchst, bzw. gibts da auch dutzende Desklets die in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Langsam wirds so wie ichs machen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2009)

Windows mit Mac-Skin oder andersherum?


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juni 2009)

WIndows mit RocketDock...danach siehts zumindest aus^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Windows mit (unter anderem) Rocket Dock, japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch nicht ganz perfekt, ich arbeite noch dran ^^


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das Apple Desings super Von wo hast du den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Das ist mit vielen verschiedenen Tools gemacht...
Der Hauptskin ist dieser hier. Da sind auch Cursor dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Symbole sind mit IconPackager gemacht, das Mac OS X Symbolpack gibt es hier.
Der Loginscreen hat bei mir den gleichen Hintergrund wie der Wallpaper, das geht mit VistaVisualMaster, damit kannst du auch den Bootscreen ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Dock ist wie schon gesagt wurde Rocketdock  mit neuen Symbolen.
Ansonsten hab ich noch Switcher 2.0 drauf, das ist vergleichbar mit Exposé bei Mac OS X und sehr praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du die Minimieren - Maximinieren - Schliessen Symbole links haben möchtest wie bei OS X gibts dafür Leftsider, hab ich aber nicht drauf, da müsste man sich erstmal umgewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

So ich hab mal was Selber zusammen Gebastelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (25. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^_^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juni 2009)

Experimentier grad ein wenig herum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (25. Juni 2009)

Puh Finde ich besser sonst ist deinen Desk voller Game Icons Und Sonstiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Ist das eine Star Trek - Symbol Theme? Nice ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2009)

hab endlich mal n bissl aufgeräumt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

So HIER ist wieder mal mein desk am Start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (27. Juni 2009)

auch mal wieder ein neues bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (27. Juni 2009)

@ Tzeenth das Bild is ja mal endgeil woher hast du das ?


----------



## m1chel (27. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand den fachbegriff für die Bilder wie Tzeentch es da hat? ich find sowas nicht wenn ich danach suche xD


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den fachbegriff für die Bilder wie Tzeentch es da hat? ich find sowas nicht wenn ich danach suche xD


motivational posters?
geht zumindest in die richtung von dem wallpaper


----------



## Tzeentch (27. Juni 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> @ Tzeenth das Bild is ja mal endgeil woher hast du das ?




hmm das hab ich schon ewig, ka mehr wo ich das gefunden hatte, sorry.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maatero (27. Juni 2009)

so  das meiner
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/6348/unbenanntnkq.jpg


----------



## El Homer (28. Juni 2009)

Maatero schrieb:


> so  das meiner
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/6348/unbenanntnkq.jpg


Also das Auto finde ich nicht so pralle aber die schönen Frauen....sehr nice


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

Maatero schrieb:


> so  das meiner
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/6348/unbenanntnkq.jpg


nippel!!!

ich hab inzwischen wieder nen neuen. wieder mal was von banksy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

Ob man oder frau ist doch egal aber ja ich finde das bild bisschen schwul ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juni 2009)

Riesentrolli ist eine Frau.


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2009)

_nope männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lesen bildet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

meiner etwas rumgeschoben gelöscht und anderes bild mehr nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Neuer OS X Snow Leopard Server Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Was für ein Icon ist da denn ausradiert?^^


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was für ein Icon ist da denn ausradiert?^^



Programm was man nicht sehen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder Vielleicht auch was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jeder hat doch seine Kleine Geheimnis auf dem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Die packt man für gewöhnlich aber nicht aufn Desktop.. jetzt hast mich neugierig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die packt man für gewöhnlich aber nicht aufn Desktop.. jetzt hast mich neugierig gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne es ist nicht das was du denkst das hab ich auf der Extrernen und 256bit verschlüsselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich sag dir aber nicht was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

Wir wissen doch alle ganz genau was es ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle ganz genau was es ist.





chopi schrieb:


> Tittön! Tittön ohne Nippöl!


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2009)

Brille,sonen tollen Beitrag von mir ausbuddeln,du bist doch fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist übrigens mein aktueller Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2009)

_killer kaninchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

So Wieder Meiner ^^ 

Hab gerade den Hintergrund gefunden und fand in super !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Auch mal wieder was neues ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juni 2009)

schönes Kreuz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

gleich kommt wieder irgend son pfosten und schreit pedo -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juni 2009)

ich weiss nicht was bei solchen bildern so reizvoll ist?
sind echte frauen nicht schöner?!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was bei solchen bildern so reizvoll ist?
> sind echte frauen nicht schöner?!


jo klar aber warum nicht sowas als desi is doch nett


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was bei solchen bildern so reizvoll ist?



Weil man Nippel sehen kann ! Nippel !!!

Aber mal ernsthaft ...
Ich glaube du interpretierst da einfach zu viel rein, es ist ein Wallpaper mit nem hübschen Mädel, mehr nicht... 
Ausserdem mag ich Ecchi und wenns um Wallpaper geht ziehe ich solche Bilder jeder "echten" Frau vor ...



bkeleanor schrieb:


> sind echte frauen nicht schöner?!



Klar finde ich meine Freundin schöner als das Mädel auf dem Wallpaper.
 Aber darüber hab ich auch nicht nachgedacht als ich das Bild ausgewählt habe sondern ... 
"Hey, die Effekte sind ganz nett und das passt sogar ganz gut zu deiner Taskbar". Ich dachte weder "oi oi oi geil ... Brüste gnihihihi" o. " WTF *fap fap fap*". 

Aber um generell was zu deiner Frage zu sagen...

Schönheit liegt wie Kunst im Auge des Betrachters...



> gleich kommt wieder irgend son pfosten und schreit pedo -.-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33QyChrm0Qo...feature=related


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aiooon! ;D


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal mein aktueller!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juni 2009)

genau das gleiche Wallpetar habe ich auch nur in Blau/weiß

@LiangZhou


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

aha und du stehst auf Domina spiele oder was?


----------



## Kangrim (29. Juni 2009)

Woa hier darf man echt nichts posten ohne angst zu haben, das aus irgendeiner Ecke doofe kommentare kommen oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Woa hier darf man echt nichts posten ohne angst zu haben, das aus irgendeiner Ecke doofe kommentare kommen oder?


guck dir die restlichen comments von ihm an, den kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> aha und du stehst auf Domina spiele oder was?



aha und du hastn problem damit wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BtW. Sowas heisst nicht Dominaspiel,sondern Session.Damit du nicht unwissend bleibst...


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Rebotic schrieb:


> aha und du hastn problem damit wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne so lange du mich nicht auspeitscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

edit: flame selber gelöscht


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Öhm hat ich nicht vor,ist auch nicht ganz meine Art ^^

Naja es ging aber nicht darum aus meinem Desktop mich heraus zu analysieren


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

War auch nicht böse war ja nur spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ja keinen Angegriffen.Nur deine Frage beantwortet!
Ausserdem was mir noch fürn Grund dagegen einfällt du bist höchstwahrscheinlich weder weiblich noch in meinm Beuteschema!


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> genau das gleiche Wallpetar habe ich auch nur in Blau/weiß
> 
> @LiangZhou



Blau..so...hell und bunt....


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FAAAAAAAAAAAAKE! ^^

Der Heino-Ordner ist ein Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Juni 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omgz, mim IE im internet ... SCHÄM DICH !!


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

und dann dieses eklige luna design schema....


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

Normalerweise hatte ich immer etwas leichter bekleidete Damen als Desktop. Aber da ich auf der Kieler Woche eine hübsche und nette Frau kennen lernen durfte, versuch ich davon runter zu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: ist vll. ein bissl groß das bild, aber sollte noch in Ordnung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps. Klunker,ich hab wieder 'n paar,ich schick sie dir dann...später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

keine hektik chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wo hast du die nur her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (30. Juni 2009)

Mein Prachtstück:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ein paar kleinen Maßnahmen hab ich ihn noch auf 1680x1050 gebracht.


----------



## chopi (1. Juli 2009)

Nach reichlichem Zuwachs an neuen Wallpapern hier mein aktueller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Nach reichlichem Zuwachs an neuen Wallpapern hier mein aktueller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


den hätt ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den hätt ich gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juli 2009)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin hab ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

So das mein aktueller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Moins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juli 2009)

Sry :/ war iwie ein lagg


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juli 2009)

So sieht meins zur zeit aus (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Nicht meine musik, aber sieht hammer aus!


----------



## chopi (2. Juli 2009)

Nur passt dieser Xp-skin sowas von garnicht *g*
Etwas,das z.b. so grau-braun ist und als "highlight" (z.b. wenn du mit der Maus über etwas fährst) etwas orangenes hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß leider nicht was für ein programm/wie das geht wo ich das saugen kann mit den skins da unten an der taskleiste :/

mfg


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Wie kann ich ältere Posts von mir suchen? Will nämlich eins meiner älteren benutzen :-O


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gibs so eine funktion überhaupt auf buffed?


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ältere Posts von mir suchen? Will nämlich eins meiner älteren benutzen :-O


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...sult_type=posts
Viel spaß beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben will....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8167:desktop.JPG]

*Komplett* unspektakulär. Wobei ich in meinen Desktop auch wenig Mühe investiere, da ich den von allem wohl am Wenigsten sehe. 

Nur ein kleines Bild als Andenken an meine beiden Bartagamen habe ich als Hintergrund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is mein aktueller


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2009)

ein nazipanzer \o


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Juli 2009)

*@Gored:* Einen Jagdpanther der Wehrmacht als Hintergrund und "MSN.com" als _'Nachrichten'_ verlinkt. Du bist in meinem Ansehen gerade rapide abgerutscht.


----------



## Gored (2. Juli 2009)

@wowneuling : lol, ich kenn dich ja net mal , mir doch egal was du über mich denkst

aber bevor hier noch mehr intolerante nicht-denker kommen :

ich halte von der braunen scheissbrut genau so viel wie vom roten zeckenpack, nämlich gar nichts. den hintergrund habe ich weil ich mich gern mit panzern beschäftige in meiner freizeit, ich finde sie sehr interresant und speziell die deutschen panzer des zweiten weltkrieges waren sehr beachtenswerte maschinen mit denen es sich lohnt sich sich als technik-interessierter auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Made my day

@Razyl

Danke ich such mich durch^^


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Juli 2009)

Panzer der Neuzeit sind ebenfalls sehr interessant. Vorallem wurden Sie nicht von Nazis gebaut. Wenn du für Panzer etwas über hast, komm doch mal hier vorbei.

Selbst wenn ich der absolute WKII - Panzerfan wäre; ich würde nicht im Traum daran denken, mir einen Nazipanzer _(danke riesentrolli für dieses Wort) _ als Hintergrund zu wählen.

PS.: Mir ist klar, und ebenso egal, dass du nichts auf meiner Meinung zu dir gibst. Es war auch eher als...hmm, Anregung gedacht, ob das, was du da als Hitlergrund....uff, sorry...HINTERgrund gewählt hast, wirklich zeigenswert ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juli 2009)

Hab mein WP gefunden *freu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Gored wenn schon Hintergrund was mit Krieg Zu tun lieber so was wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder amy Panzer das wäre wenigstens Panzer von den Guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und LiangZhou ja cooles hintergrund *schaut ganz lieb* könnte ich den link haben oder könntest du in mir uploaden?


----------



## Gored (2. Juli 2009)

das museum in münster is echt geil, war da schon en paar mal , aber trotzdem danke für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und naja au wenns jetzt zu arg off-topic wird : meiner meinung nach gabs da keine guten oder bösen...und ob ich jetzt en bild von nem jagdpanther, nem Sherman oder nem T-72 drin hab is egal, das wechselt eh alle paar wochen und ich hab net nur deutsche panzer...der vorgänger desktop war ein I.D.F M60A1 Blazer , fall dne wer kennt... aber jetzt genug davon , weiss gar net was ihr wirklich habt wenn einem sein desktop hintergrund gefällt brauch man sich doch au nicht dafür schämen...


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach gabs da keine guten oder bösen



ja *hust*  darüber kann man sich nun Streiten.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> ja *hust*  darüber kann man sich nun Streiten.



... aber nicht in diesem Thread. Oder in anderen Worten:

Schluß mit dem Offtopic!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab mein WP gefunden *freu*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibs den auch als hd wallpaper? 

hier ist zuseit mein zusammengefuschter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Bin auf dem Internet auf den Hintergrund gestoßen!! http://media.photobucket.com/image/Logitec...aper5-28-09.jpg

Kann mir da weiter helfen ? wo ich den finde kann?


----------



## Haxxler (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Bin auf dem Internet auf den Hintergrund gestoßen!! http://media.photobucket.com/image/Logitec...aper5-28-09.jpg
> 
> Kann mir da weiter helfen ? wo ich den finde kann?


Mich würde eher interessieren wie ich so ne tolle Leiste herkriege


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren wie ich so ne tolle Leiste herkriege


windows 7 haben denk ich mal^^


----------



## 3viL (3. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren wie ich so ne tolle Leiste herkriege




Dem Bild nach zu urteilen is des RC1 von Win7...ich teste des auch gerade...is ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Leiste ist glaub die Standard OrdnerSchnellstart Symbolleiste (noch nicht getestet)

greatz 3viL


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab das Hintergrund gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Leiste ist glaub die Standard OrdnerSchnellstart Symbolleiste (noch nicht getestet) *<---------- wo kann man das einstellen unter windows 7 ? *


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05, ich hab leider kein Plan woher i9ch den habe, deswegen musste ich auch meine eigenen posts durchsuchen.
H2OTest, für meine Größe (1680x1050) ist der gestochen scharf


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> H2OTest, für meine Größe (1680x1050) ist der gestochen scharf



hmm ich hab leider 1920 x 1080


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

Hm, sorry :-(


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

weiß nun einer wie man die leiste von dem foto was ich gepostet habe bekommt?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

probier mal den ordner an die obere ecke vom desktop zu ziehen udn dann loszulassen


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> probier mal den ordner an die obere ecke vom desktop zu ziehen udn dann loszulassen



Passiert leider nichts ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

schade. unter vista bekommt man so den ordner als symbolleiste aufn desktop^^
aber kannst ja mal im pc forum fragen. da gibs n win7 thread.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Frisch aufgeräumt :3


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

da ich momentan an meinem alten pc hock wollt ich dem auh mal was schönes geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



miar gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da ich momentan an meinem alten pc hock wollt ich dem auh mal was schönes geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch haben will.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch haben will.



Ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch haben will.



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

gibts bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste nun nur kurz meinen game pc fertig aufsetzten und den anderen wieder am tv anhängen .. nur noch rüber kopieren und dann lad ichs hoch xD


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gibts bald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

sodele da ich nun wieder nen tool hab für 2 desktops .. freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das bild das ich extra für den lieben nox hochlade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Super danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Merci


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

bidöö


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

So mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[attachment=8177esktop.JPG]


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> So mein neuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wiso zensierst du die symbole?
-.- tse


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso zensierst du die symbole?
> -.- tse



das sind meine hacker Programme muss ja net jeder sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso zensierst du die symbole?
> -.- tse


besser als auf imageshack zu hosten -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Ab in die Nörgelhöhle mit Euch !!


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> besser als auf imageshack zu hosten -.-


Aber er macht beides.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und das bild das ich extra für den lieben nox hochlade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da beiß ich mir doch in den Arsch das ich n Widescreen Bildschir hab...

Kennt wer gute _Hd_ Black Lagoon Wallpaper?


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Sry Ich hab 1680x1050 und es sieht super aus Probier es einfach mal nur weil es nicht deine auflösung ist heisst das nicht gleich das es unscharf aussieht oder verzehrt


----------



## H2OTest (5. Juli 2009)

Hmm nein sieht leider *piep* aus.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> das sind meine hacker Programme muss ja net jeder sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso nur hab ich mir das irgendwie schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm nein sieht leider *piep* aus.


hab pc einfach gesagt er soll oben und unten das schwarze entfernen und schon schauts wieder doll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnupfen770 (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist kein Vista, sollte es jemanden interessieren.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

schnupfen770 schrieb:


> Ist kein Vista, sollte es jemanden interessieren.



Das es kein Vista ist sieht man sofort am Papierkorb und ordner icons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Das es kein Vista ist sieht man sofort am Papierkorb und ordner icons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die kann man ja ändern. aber an dem vista start button sieht mans immer.

@ schnupfen: warum isn deine taskleiste nich fixiert?


----------



## schnupfen770 (5. Juli 2009)

Gute Frage. Irgendwie mag ich es nicht, wenn ich an Dingen ziehe, und keine Reaktion kommt. Meine Schranktüren schliesse ich auch nie zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat also keinen richtigen Grund.


----------



## Briefklammer (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist meiner Nachdem ich mich mal überwunden habe ihn aufzuräumen x)
ich habe ne frage kann ich irgend wie meine standard vista leiste verändern?


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Das hier ist meiner Nachdem ich mich mal überwunden habe ihn aufzuräumen x)
> ich habe ne frage kann ich irgend wie meine standard vista leiste verändern?


Mit Style Themes für Win Vista wird das sicherlich klappen:
http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customi...les&order=9


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

IE Alarm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und aufgeräumt finde ich das nicht besonders ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was willste denn machen?


----------



## Briefklammer (6. Juli 2009)

> was willste denn machen?


naja ein anderes aussehen halt andere symbole usw...

@stress05
vom gefühl her finde ich IE besser und schneller als FF^^
achja und wieso findest du das nicht aufgeräumt?...


----------



## schnupfen770 (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mein System /rerolled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand einen netten Bildschirmhintergrund im Angebot hat (ohne halbnackte Frauen mit Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) würd ich mich über Vorschläge freuen =)


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> naja ein anderes aussehen halt andere symbole usw...
> 
> @stress05
> vom gefühl her finde ich IE besser und schneller als FF^^
> achja und wieso findest du das nicht aufgeräumt?...


dann hast du wohl noch nie speed test gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja weiss nicht ich finde das einfach doof in allen ecken icons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

schnupfen770 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schau mal auf Interfacelift, da gibs immer gute Sachen


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

schnupfen770 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen netten Bildschirmhintergrund im Angebot hat (ohne halbnackte Frauen mit Waffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customi...per&order=9
Kannst ja dort mal schauen,da gibts ne menge Wallpaper =) Unterschiedliche Kategorien etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customi...per&order=9
> Kannst ja dort mal schauen,da gibts ne menge Wallpaper =) Unterschiedliche Kategorien etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da steht überall "Buy this" Print, muss man das erst kaufen? Wenn ja: schade.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Da steht überall "Buy this" Print, muss man das erst kaufen? Wenn ja: schade.


Überall? Nö,du kannst auch den großteil downloaden. Wenn an der Seite "Download" steht,einfach draufdrücken und das Bild speichern OO


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Da steht überall "Buy this" Print, muss man das erst kaufen? Wenn ja: schade.



Ne es ist Graties O.o


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Juli 2009)

hmmm
johnsen jorden? kp^^
@stress05
deswegen hab ich ja hingeschrieben vom gefühl her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Juli 2009)

Naja hab ihn jetz nochmal ein bisschen verändert
weniger icons hab die taskbar usw. grünlich gemacht wegen dem hintergrundbild^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja gibt es ein programm womit man die icosn noch kleiner machen kann?


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Sieht besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Juli 2009)

> Sieht besser aus


was könnt ich denn noch verbessern?^^


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> was könnt ich denn noch verbessern?^^



Weiss nicht kannst ja Vielleicht noch die Vista bar da an machen wenn du das gut findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ja weiss net ^^ 

hier wieder meiner^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








da du e dein pc Stylen willst den lieben Fuchs Borwser laden kannst du so Cool Styles auswählen Z.b wie bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2009)

da find ich meine opera style schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnupfen770 (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> ..




Verrätst du mir, welchem Theme die Taskleiste angehört? Und welcher Firefoxskin das ist? Danke!


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

das ist kein Design das ist windows 7 RC  

und den lieben fuchs zu Stylen brauchst du das addon https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/10900 


Kannst zwischen ganz viele auswählen oder selber eins machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Juli 2009)

@stress05 hmm hab nochmal ff ausprobiert und auf zich seiten ist er langsamer als der ie^^..also ich bleib lieber bei meinem geliebten internetexplorer
wenn ich mich nicht irre gabs/gibts doch eine beta zu windows 7 haste die beta version runtergeladen oder nur das design?


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Also zum IE der IE ist langsamer als FF weiss nicht was du hast ^^ das du den schneller findest bist du der einzige der das sagt kenne keine sau der den IE benutz und auch noch schneller findet. 

aber ja ^^ mir auch egal 


So nein es ist keine beta wie ich geschrieben haben ist  eine RC 

Ein _Release Candidate_ (RC) (auf Deutsch: _Freigabekandidat_), gelegentlich auch als _Prerelease_ (auf Deutsch etwa: _Vorabveröffentlichung_) bezeichnet, ist eine abschließende Testversion einer Software. Darin sind alle Funktionen, die die endgültige Version der Software enthalten soll, schon verfügbar (sogenannter _feature complete_), alle bis dahin _bekannten_ Fehler sind behoben. Der Release Candidate wird vor der Veröffentlichung der endgültigen Version erstellt, um einen abschließenden Produkttest oder Systemtest durchzuführen. Dabei wird die Qualität der Software überprüft und nach verbleibenden Programmfehlern gesucht.

wer noch mehr wissen will oder es nicht Steckt was der unterschied ist kann ja Googlen


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Juli 2009)

auf gut deutsch gesagt ne Beta version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weis auch nich woran das liegt das er bei mir schneller ist z.b bei buffed brauch der ie ne sekunde oder so aber beim ff braucht er mind. 3-4 sek. um alle bilder usw. zuladen


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> auf gut deutsch gesagt ne Beta version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein ist es eben nicht da zwischen liegen Welten  zwischen einer BETA UND EINER RC


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Juli 2009)

liegt im auge des betrachters^^ so wie du es erklärt hast klingt es für mich wie ne finale betaversion wo alle inhalte enthalten aber noch nicht alle fehler behoben sind
naja wie auch immer jeder sieht es halt anderst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> nein ist es eben nicht da zwischen liegen Welten  zwischen einer BETA UND EINER RC



wie der Name ja auch schon sagt! Ne Beta ist nicht die fertige Version, es wird noch was dran geändert! Release Client auf deutsch die Version die auf den Markt gegeben wird


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> [...]
> achja gibt es ein programm womit man die icosn noch kleiner machen kann?


strg+mausrad


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich ca. 3 Std. mal wieder neue Wallpaper gesammelt habe =P 
Auch mal wieder ein Update ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Juli 2009)

So hab ihn jetz nocheinmal verändert^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

banksy mal wieder^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

*Thread rauskram* 
Auch mal wieder was neues ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butathyst (10. Juli 2009)

Der von Aero_one ist cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. Juli 2009)

butathyst schrieb:


> Der von Aero_one ist cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist von dem Spiel Touhou. Ein Anime Arcade Spiel.
Gibt massig Wallpaper von den. musst mich nur anschreiben wenn du welche willst.


----------



## Xondor (11. Juli 2009)

Nichts besonderes, aber ich halte nur einfache Wallpaper auf lange Zeit aus. Oft hab ich den Standard Vista background oder ne einfache Farbe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Juli 2009)

_Hier mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2009)

Mal was ganz neues und völlig anderes!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BÄM! 
Vista neuinstalliert, noch komplett unverändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schaun wie lang es dauert bis ichs wieder so hab wie vorher..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Vista neuinstalliert, noch komplett unverändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL wann hast du in neue aufesetzt? musst geade windows 7 neue drauf hauen weil ich mir böse Malware eingefangen habe-_-


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2009)

Gerade eben erst, war einfach mal wieder an der Zeit, war schon seit nem Jahr drauf... Und ausserdem haben LibUSB und Readydriver doch wieder ziemlich was zerschossen, da hab ich also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gerade eben erst, war einfach mal wieder an der Zeit, war schon seit nem Jahr drauf... Und ausserdem haben LibUSB und Readydriver doch wieder ziemlich was zerschossen, da hab ich also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich musst gezwungener masse neu.... na ja auf jeden fall bin nun fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier mein desk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

warum sind denn k:\ und m:\ nicht auf ntfs formatiert?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

M und k sind externer Festplatten m hatte ich so bekommen schon halb voll mit wichtig Sachen drauf, und k ja hatte ich vergessen und alles es mir ein fiel war es zu spät hat sich zu viel Daten angesammelt das würde zu lange gehe die alle zu sicher-_-^


----------



## 2boon4you (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2009)

@2boon4you Den Hintergrund mag ich The Prodigy sind einfach zu geil.


----------



## Monzel (13. Juli 2009)

Mein derzeitiger Desktop: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Juli 2009)

moin ihr wilden so hab ma nen neuen ja sind wenige ordner drauf hab erst vor 4 tagen meinen laptop aus repereatur gekriegt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (14. Juli 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> @2boon4you Den Hintergrund mag ich The Prodigy sind einfach zu geil.


Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. Juli 2009)

Hier habts meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

lol  meine mutter war nach dem spiel zuma total süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als es raus kam.


----------



## El Homer (14. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> lol  meine mutter war nach dem spiel zuma total süchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe ja ich muss zu geben nach dem ersten lvl war ich auch rattig drauf xD

besonders geil find ich an dem Spiel, dass wenn du auf den letzten Stein zurast alles Slowmo wird und Freude schöner Götterfunke ertönt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (14. Juli 2009)

Hi,
schöner Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Desktop

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## chopi (15. Juli 2009)

Aus Langeweile wieder Ubuntu draufgepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Aus Langeweile wieder Ubuntu draufgepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Need Hintergrund!

Ps: Ich bitte darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Juli 2009)

Bitte schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img2.abload.de/img/1247354996008iunf.png

Ps. Auf Anfrage kannste auch meinen ganzen Wallpaperordner haben mit all den minimalistischen Walls,dann allerdings bitte per Pm und...morgen...


----------



## 2boon4you (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rawr ganz neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

So, langsam hab ichs dann wieder so wie ichs haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taktischBESSERlol (15. Juli 2009)

Darf ich mal fragen, ich man so'n Skin Instalieret? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

auf welches bild beziehst du dich denn?


----------



## taktischBESSERlol (15. Juli 2009)

Allgemein. Ich hab mir ein Skin runtergeladen ( Und ich hab Vista ).
Ich hab die Datei entpackt, und hab jetzt 4 Ordner. Blos, kein schimmer wie man das Disign instaliert.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

taktischBESSERlol schrieb:


> Allgemein. Ich hab mir ein Skin runtergeladen ( Und ich hab Vista ).
> Ich hab die Datei entpackt, und hab jetzt 4 Ordner. Blos, kein schimmer wie man das Disign instaliert.


gib mal n link wo dus her hast


----------



## taktischBESSERlol (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gib mal n link wo dus her hast



blub


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

also zb bei dem style hier steht das recht ausführlich dabei: http://giannisgx89.deviantart.com/art/Wind...Vista-102269037


----------



## taktischBESSERlol (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kriegs nicht bebacken ._.

P.S. Ich wollte das http://invaderjohn.deviantart.com/art/DEUC...vista-104609483




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Einfach das Theme in den Windows Ordner "Resources" stopfen, die visuelle Stildatei starten und aktivieren und gut ist oo
Vorher halt noch den StyleThemepatcher installieren oO


----------



## taktischBESSERlol (15. Juli 2009)

Hm.  Das Thema wird bei Disigneinstellungen nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Windows 7 wuhuuu 

Standart Wallpaper ... aber trotzdem geil =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (15. Juli 2009)

Hier mal wieder meiner : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one und das erste was mach mach ist die taskbar kleiner machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

taktischBESSERlol schrieb:


> Hm.  Das Thema wird bei Disigneinstellungen nicht angezeigt.


Da musst ein paar Datein patchen damit Windows 'fremde' Skins akzeptiert, das kannst z.B. mit VistaGlazz machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taktischBESSERlol (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da musst ein paar Datein patchen damit Windows 'fremde' Skins akzeptiert, das kannst z.B. mit VistaGlazz machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann patch ich das, und dann müsste es gehen?


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Jepp, musst beide Patchen die zur Auswahl stehen. Danach haben die Themes zwar nicht die richtigen Namen, aber du kannst sie auswählen. Für die Namen gibts was das sich DeskHack nennt, aber das braucht man ja nicht zwingend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Windows 7 wuhuuu
> 
> Standart Wallpaper ... aber trotzdem geil =P
> 
> ...


viiiel zu knüffig bunt und süß für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> viiiel zu knüffig bunt und süß für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ... des Wallpaper wird auch fix wechseln. Fand es nur geil da es sofort nach der Installation von 7 vorhanden ist ( Also als Preset verfügbar o0) 
Inzwischen die hälfte der alten Datein wieder running ... daher neues Wallpaper
=P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. Juli 2009)

Mein Desktop wechselt zwar häufig, aber im Moment schauts so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird auch mal wieder Zeit aufzuräumen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

wieder meiner der hintergrund hat sich nicht geändert da für was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamsen (16. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller, Hintergrundbild verändert sich alle 10-15 Minuten (schönes Feature von Win7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (16. Juli 2009)

Mal ne frage wie kann man bei Win7 die Taskleiste verändern?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wie kann man bei Win7 die Taskleiste verändern?



Inwiefern Größe der Symbole, Farbe ...?

Ich mach mal nen Edit damit ich keinen Ärger bekomme ...

EDIT 17.07.09 08:36

Soweit so gut ... Win 7 RC läuft und ist für sehr gut befunden worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

hier wieder mal meiner, postet ja sonst keiner ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Auch mal wieder was neues =P 
(Ich liebe die Notizfunktion in Win 7 =P)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Fixed


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Das Bild geht nicht bei mir.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 7
Standardbackgrounds
Taskleiste bisel klein -.-


----------



## Briefklammer (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so mein aktueller desktop ist ziehmlich einfach gehalten....


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2009)

So, hab bei mir mal was verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2009)

mein neues Wallpaper XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch wieder ein Neues. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und irgendwie ärgert es mich, dass ich die günstige Windows 7 Version nicht abgreifen konnte. *hmpf*


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2009)

mal wieder sehr schlicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

Auch mal was neues ... sogar 100% Oberweitenfrei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (29. Juli 2009)

Tauren = Niggers of WoW?  :O Ich bin shockiert über diese taurenverachtende Taurenverachtung!


----------



## Naarg (29. Juli 2009)

auch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Wandpapier, ich will doch nicht ins Offtopic rutschen.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (29. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Mein Wandpapier, ich will doch nicht ins Offtopic rutschen.





Bist du bereits, Unterschichtler!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder was neues =P
> (Ich liebe die Notizfunktion in Win 7 =P)
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die Notizfunktion bei Minianwendungen oder muss ich die noch laden? (hab auch den RC)


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Ist die Notizfunktion bei Minianwendungen oder muss ich die noch laden? (hab auch den RC)


Offtopic für Antwort =P ...
Die Notizfunktion findest du wenn du im Startmenü im Feld "Programme/Dateien durchsuchen" einfach Notiz eintippst. 

Ontopic ...
Dum di dum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Offtopic für Antwort =P ...
> Die Notizfunktion findest du wenn du im Startmenü im Feld "Programme/Dateien durchsuchen" einfach Notiz eintippst.
> 
> Ontopic ...
> ...


Sieht gut aus :s
Danke!


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

Also hab mein Desktop mal umgeräumt etc

Hier ein Bild davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Bist du bereits, Unterschichtler!


Das Bild ist verdammt geil... wo hast du das her bzw. kannst du es hochladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (2. August 2009)

[URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.abload.de%2Fimage.php%3Fimg%3Dunbenanntds33.png"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Bild ist verdammt geil... wo hast du das her bzw. kannst du es hochladen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein Standard KotoR 2 Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2009)

Sieht trotzdem cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal, hab wieder was anderes schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elander (2. August 2009)

Ordnung muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.abload.de%2Fimage.php%3Fimg%3Dunbenanntds33.png" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm könnte ich die bilder bitte per pm kriegen

reicht auf downloadlink von irgend nem bilderhoster danke schon mal^^

edit: wer is das auf dem bild eigendlich?


----------



## Quendimimi (5. August 2009)

bin zwar grad etwas zu faul mein Desk hier hoch zu laden, aber ich hätte da eine Programm empfehlung für alle die ein bißchen mehr als nur den hintergrund ändern wollen. Einfach auf den folgenden Link gehen sich WindowBlinds dowloaden, installieren, ausführen links unten auf add visual styls klicken, nach der gedownloadeten datei suchen, öffnen. Nun sollte wenn man die unter leiste scrollt das hinzugefügt profil erscheinen, auswählen, apply my changes klicken und fertig ist der neue Styl. Die meisten skins auf der seite sind kostenlos nur bei einem bruchteil muss man zahlen, das programm selber gibt es als free version, als auch kostenpflicht, die was kostet hat noch einige zusatzfunktionen.

Link zu der Seite :    http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?libid=1&p=1

Wenn man richtig zur Sache gehen will:    http://www.stardock.com/downloads/
Mit den Programmen kann man fast alles ändern, von icons bis bootsrceen.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ICh freu mich so auf das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdammt mein Papierkorb war nicht geleert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_Mein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nur etwas aufgeraumt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whole (7. August 2009)

[attachment=8564:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von aion, mein charakter in der beta


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2009)

Was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mal wieder was neues


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kennt jemand gute Uhrskins? Ich finde nur plööde.


----------



## bLuu (11. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hasst du deinen Notizblock so groß gemacht?

Regt mich schon seit lägerem auf das der so klein ist Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

woher habt ihr den so nen notizblock need auch :<


----------



## Kaldreth (11. August 2009)

der Notizblock von Aero_one ist der von Win7, zumindest sieht er stark danach aus! Da kann man seinen Desktop mit Postits zu kleistern, die man nach belieben in der Größe ändern kann!


----------



## bLuu (11. August 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> der Notizblock von Aero_one ist der von Win7, zumindest sieht er stark danach aus! Da kann man seinen Desktop mit Postits zu kleistern, die man nach belieben in der Größe ändern kann!



Jop hasst recht...
Wenn man das bild vergrößert sieht man untern rechts in der Ecke ganz klein Windows 7 stehen.


----------



## Aero_one (11. August 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Wie hasst du deinen Notizblock so groß gemacht?
> 
> Regt mich schon seit lägerem auf das der so klein ist Oo


Reinklicken, Unten rechts anklicken ... Größe ändern wie man lustig ist =)


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

gibts son notizblock auch für XP??


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibts son notizblock auch für XP??




Soweit ich weiß gibts sowas, aber du kannst auch einfach ne Textdatei erstellen und den Namen als Notiz benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibts sowas, aber du kannst auch einfach ne Textdatei erstellen und den Namen als Notiz benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja klar und da guck ich dann einmal im halbjahr rein und denk mir "äh was is das, ach egal löschen"

nene ich will endlich so nen notizblock aufm desi da vergess ich dann auch nix mehr


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2009)

Du sollst die Notiz ja auch als Namen für die Textdatei verwenden! Dann siehste es direkt wenn sie auf dem Desktop ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2009)

Das Notizding gibt es auch für Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur da kann man es glaube ich nicht größer machen xD


----------



## Noxiel (11. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HABEN WILL!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> HABEN WILL!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Am besten macht man das jetzt, man spamt schön rum und alles, beleidigt alle und falls du gebannt werden musst, kniffelst du mit Noxiel den Desktophintergrund aus, dafür das du nicht gebannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja klar und da guck ich dann einmal im halbjahr rein und denk mir "äh was is das, ach egal löschen"
> 
> nene ich will endlich so nen notizblock aufm desi da vergess ich dann auch nix mehr


Lad dir dir Yahoo Widgets ( http://www.chip.de/downloads/Yahoo-Widgets_15184920.html ) und dazu dieses Widget:
http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/jc-sticky-deluxe

Und schon hast du in etwa dasselbe


----------



## Arlox93 (11. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sag ma könnteste vllt link zu der Bar postn? oder erklärn wie du die so hinbekommen hast?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer,zur Abwechslung mal ganz hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> sag ma könnteste vllt link zu der Bar postn? oder erklärn wie du die so hinbekommen hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na mit Mac OS X Leopard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Gut, ist Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier gibts die den Skin : http://www.markraats.com/Object%20Bar%20Themes.htm 
Der ist für ObjectBar, das muss man leider für ca. 10 Euro kaufen, bei der Trialversion kann man nur die Themes verwenden die dabei sind.


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der is mal Endgeil kannst du mir den mal Schicken ?


----------



## chopi (12. August 2009)

http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/c1ick1oc/1250018486288.jpg
Bitte schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens,weiß jemand ob der aus irgendnem Spiel ist oder so?


----------



## Haxxler (12. August 2009)

mir würde nur shadow of the colossus einfallen aber gibts da überhaupt fliegende riesen? ^^


----------



## chopi (12. August 2009)

An das Spiel dacht ich auch,kanns dir aber nicht beantworten,da ich das nie gezockt hab =/


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2009)

erst mal danke für den Hintergrund ich wenn ich mich recht Entsinne hab ich mal in einem Video einn fliegen Collos in dem Game gesehen


----------



## Mefisthor (12. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> An das Spiel dacht ich auch,kanns dir aber nicht beantworten,da ich das nie gezockt hab =/


das musst du mal spielen, is einfach hammer !


----------



## chopi (12. August 2009)

Ich saß mal neben jemandem der es gezockt hat,kam selbst leider nicht dazu und atm hab ich auch nicht die Mittel ums zu zocken :/
Genug Offtop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (14. August 2009)

So ... wieder was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

@Chopi: Desktopbild ist aus Shadown of the Collossus.
Dieses fliegende Vieh trifft man in einer Wüste.

Hier mal meiner, den ich mir immerwieder raufklatsche, weils einfach gut aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wechselt sich dann im Wochenakt mit dem hier ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Squishee schrieb:


> Is ne GUI von Alienware, frisst speicher wie blöd...
> 
> Hier meinz:
> 
> ...



Und die Anzeigen stimmen auch nicht. Gibt auch von Google so eine Anzeige alles nur Show


----------



## king_mit_dem_ding (14. August 2009)

Moin moin

hier mal mein Desktop mit win7 das bild wechselt also öfters mal.

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6053/desk1.jpg


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2009)

Wozu brauchst du von 3 Orten das Wetter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. August 2009)

mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prototype FTW xD


----------



## Kuusou (15. August 2009)

la~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathorì (15. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Gibt leider nur US JSF Wallpaper... und keine tollen Artworks von EU Enforcer Corps...

Edit: Alter -.- Was macht Buffed mit den verdammten Links?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. August 2009)

und hier für alle fortuna fans wie ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm..bisschen traurig das Bild...


----------



## 2boon4you (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hässlich. :/


----------



## chopi (18. August 2009)

Atm sieht er so aus,weiß nicht wie lang das bleibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. August 2009)

_Was is das fur ein Betrieb system chopi?? kanne man das auch auf vista machen?

edit:du bei der arbeit ? xD^^_


----------



## chopi (18. August 2009)

Ubuntu is das. Kannste machen,wenn du Ubuntu instalierst.
Ob das ich bin? Wär ich gern *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (18. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ubuntu is das. Kannste machen,wenn du Ubuntu instalierst.
> Ob das ich bin? Wär ich gern *g*


Das ist doch Tyler von Fight Club wie er Pr0n-sekunden in die filme schneidet ^^


----------



## chopi (18. August 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das ist doch Tyler von Fight Club wie er Pr0n-sekunden in die filme schneidet ^^



In dem Moment zeigt er auf den weissen Kreis,der den Leuten beim starten der Spulen helfen soll *g*


----------



## Aero_one (19. August 2009)

Auch mal wieder was aktuelles ...
(Wallpaper sogar mal FSK 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Fixed


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> (Wallpaper sogar mal FSK 0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff is ja langweilig *fg*
btw wenn ich auf link gehe ums größer zu gehen kommt 404 -.-


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_Hie ris mein meiner wierd sich in den nexten Tagen aber andern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Neuer Themen skin und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

bimon \o/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Der bleibt fur ne weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is cooles bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. August 2009)

Hier mal meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (22. August 2009)

Klick!
Meiner... Übersichtlich und aufgeräumt.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Klick!
> Meiner... Übersichtlich und aufgeräumt.


und seeeehr seeeehr klein^^

EDIT:
ah fixed =)


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_hehe ein Worg Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


do


----------



## Meriane (22. August 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Klick!
> Meiner... Übersichtlich und aufgeräumt.



wo hast du das her?


----------



## chopi (23. August 2009)

Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm...ich bemerk erst jetzt den Stern,was mag der bedeuten? *g*


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Das is n recht amusanter Desktop Hintergrund Chopi ^^ wurdest du eventuel den Link dazu geben ??

danke schon im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arland (23. August 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller mit verschiedenen Hintergrundbildern.. wechseln alle 5min.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_automatisch?_


----------



## Arland (23. August 2009)

Jo. Unter Windows 7 kannste das ohne weiteres einstellen, gibt aber auch Programme dafür.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_mm kennst du zufahlig ein programm dafur???das auf vista laufen wurde_


----------



## Arland (23. August 2009)

Hatte mal vor einiger Zeit unter XP eins, weiß aber nicht mehr wie das heisst. 
Kann dir also kein bestimmtes empfehlen :/ , musste einfach mal nach Background oder Wallpaper Changer googeln.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. August 2009)

hier im thread wurd mal ein tool gelinkt. das hat aber glaub ich dsa ein oder andre problem verursacht


----------



## chopi (23. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is n recht amusanter Desktop Hintergrund Chopi ^^ wurdest du eventuel den Link dazu geben ??
> danke schon im voraus
> 
> 
> ...


http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/cxyo9kl3/35549.jpg


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/cxyo9kl3/35549.jpg



Siet toll aus.
Aber ich finde die stellen sind zu hell.
Kann sowas nicht den TFT schrotten wenn das bild stundenlang an ist?
(wegen der weissen stellen)


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Siet toll aus.
> Aber ich finde die stellen sind zu hell.
> Kann sowas nicht den TFT schrotten wenn das bild stundenlang an ist?
> (wegen der weissen stellen)



Ich meld mich dann wenns soweit is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Siet toll aus.
> Aber ich finde die stellen sind zu hell.
> Kann sowas nicht den TFT schrotten wenn das bild stundenlang an ist?
> (wegen der weissen stellen)


Für sowas hat man doch einen Bildschirmschoner.


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_/sign ^^

Hier mal mein neuer ^.^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Mefisthor (24. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Für sowas hat man doch einen Bildschirmschoner.


Bildschrimschoner sind total unnötig und haben keine schonende wirkung auf Flachbildschirme

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildschirmschoner


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bildschrimschoner sind total unnötig und haben keine schonende wirkung auf Flachbildschirme


Aber dann waren die Befürchtungen von Roman doch sowieso falsch oder?


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Siet toll aus.
> Aber ich finde die stellen sind zu hell.
> Kann sowas nicht den TFT schrotten wenn das bild stundenlang an ist?
> (wegen der weissen stellen)



Nope, das wäre eventuell bei Plasmas zu überlegen, aber auch da könnte nur passieren dass es sich kurzzeig einbrennt (und wer hat am PC schon einen Plasma).


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2009)

Cataclysm and the Worgen are Back
Mein Wallpaper ist natürlich auch mein hintergrund bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_Der Worgen Wallpaper is selber gemacht oder??_


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2009)

Ich auch mal wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_:O Totoro ^^

edit:Erinerungs Faktor 100%^^_


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2009)

Mal wieder was neues, ist aber noch nicht genau was ich suche....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich auch mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der Film ist so hammer!


----------



## Aero_one (25. August 2009)

Auch mal wieder was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Worgen Wallpaper is selber gemacht oder??_



hay hay

schauen du designerlouge ding


----------



## Shaxul (25. August 2009)

_gelöscht_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neues seit 2 std liebw den Film Twilight , endlich kommt am 07.01.2010 die fortsetzung von Twilight


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2009)

öhm..halb nackte männer Oo das sind die werwölfe oder? die geschichte von denen ist strange :/


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. August 2009)

Oh je, Schwuggele? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. August 2009)

^^ 

habe mir gestern Twilight angeschaut , man war der anfang langweilig aber zum schluss wurde es spannd^^ , mal sehen wieder andere teil würd^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. August 2009)

twilight is zwar in teilen recht dumm aber die lovestory gefällt mir trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2009)

finde die etwas seltsam^^


----------



## mccord (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. August 2009)

DAS ist etwas,das ich einen sehr geilen Wallpaper nenne!
Hm...wenn das Piercing da oben nicht wäre,das würde mich aufregen *g*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> twilight is zwar in teilen recht dumm aber die lovestory gefällt mir trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne gute freundin von mir hat fast das gleiche gesagt , sie fand die Bücher besser - als den Film^^


----------



## DonnieB (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Das war früher mein Hintergrundbild, meiner Meinung nach eines der schönsten Gebäude der Welt: die Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonnieB (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war früher mein Hintergrundbild, meiner Meinung nach eines der schönsten Gebäude der Welt: die Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur:


Is dat net der Tower aus dem Film Verlockende Falle mit Sean Connery und Cathrine *sabber*Zeta Jones (i sag nur Das Training mit den Laserstrahlen *hihi*) ? wo die da runter hängen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nice Pic definitiv


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2009)

@donnieB meinst die haben für den film mal eben so 2 türmchen hin gebastelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mccord .. das pircing würd mich ja stören ^^ sonst nettes pic

@davatar viel spass in thailand neben der schweiz das schönste land der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

DonnieB schrieb:


> Is dat net der Tower aus dem Film Verlockende Falle mit Sean Connery und Cathrine *sabber*Zeta Jones (i sag nur Das Training mit den Laserstrahlen *hihi*) ? wo die da runter hängen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mag schon sein, dass sie den als Hintergrund in dem Film genommen haben. Aber den Tower gibts auf jeden Fall in echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dankeschön LoD, werd ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2009)

seit wann heiss ich lod .. löl


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

o_O öh sorry...hab irgendwie das Avatarbild von LoD gesehn O_o
Naja, in Gedanken bin ich bereits im Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nochmal: dankeschön Minastirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zizl (29. August 2009)

Vielleicht hat ihn ja noch einer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. August 2009)

tja ich würde gerne meine neustes presentieren aber so vile schwarze balken weren schlecht fürs bild ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (30. August 2009)

Zizl schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ihn ja noch einer?


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor :O

Windows ME ??


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

So, dank Fala wieder mal was schönes grünes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. August 2009)

^^

nice 

aber green ist nicht meine farbe^^


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

_Hier mal mein neuer ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Selbst gezeichnet?


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_Leider nein :/

Meine zeichen kunste beschranken sich noch etwas ^^

wiso??_


----------



## Breakyou9 (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hier mal mein neuer ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat der Drache da rechts im Bild ne Gitarre im rechten Knie? o_O


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_ne is ein stuck von einem Bein Gurtel :/_


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Hmm...ich seh schon, ich kenn mich mit Drachenmode überhaupt nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_xD_


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hat der Drache da rechts im Bild ne Gitarre im rechten Knie? o_O


Wenn, dann n E-Bass.. das Teil hat nur 4 Saiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_Schöner Desktop Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einer meiner Traum Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

[attachment=8861:Untitled.jpg]
Also des is aufm Notbook
Auf Pc is es geiler tu ich aber bald editieren.

Ps: Wundert mich immer wieder wie viel Win7 haben.


----------



## nussy15 (5. September 2009)

HIER KOMMT WAS HIN (grad par probleme mit dem programm)


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. September 2009)

da mein desktop zu chaotisch ist zeig ich einfach nur das Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2009)

Nx besonderes so weit... wenn wer ein schöneres Bild in der Art hat, dann immer her mit den Vorschlägen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> wenn wer ein schöneres Bild in der Art hat, dann immer her mit den Vorschlägen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier gibts gute High-Def Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (6. September 2009)

Eine Frage:

Weis jemand woher ich das Wallpaper herbekomme, dass auf den kleinen Bilder hier zu sehen ist: http://spartanui.com/videos.html ?
Ich find das Ding echt Klasse und würds verdammt gern haben

Danke für die Hilfe XXI


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2009)

So, wieder ne andere Pflanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hier gibts gute High-Def Wallpaper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wow, danke für den Link. Echt eine schöne und grosse Auswahl - hab jetzt bestimmt 15 verschiedene die jetzt immer durchwechseln. Windows 7 sei gedankt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

Sag mal EspCap, ist das Mac OSX oder ein verdammt gut gemachtes Windows Theme?


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_Wen es ein Themen is sofort Link bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2009)

Mein momentaner Desktop-Hintergrund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Sag mal EspCap, ist das Mac OSX oder ein verdammt gut gemachtes Windows Theme?


Letzteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War gar nicht so einfach dass das so aussieht, aber ich denke es ist mir halbwegs gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und linken wird schwer, weil es viele verschiedene Tools sind die das so aussehen lassen... aber ich kann nacher mal ne Auflistung hier posten.

Edit : Hier ist sie, ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen...

1) RocketDock, daher kommt das Dock am unteren Rand. Die Mac Icons sind von vielen unterschiedlichen Seiten zusammengesucht, einen Großteil gibts hier. Damit man wie am Mac auch Stacks aus dem Dock fahren lassen kann braucht man StacksDocklet.
2) Die Theme an sich, damit man die benutzen kann braucht man VistaGlazz und optional auch Deskhack (da hab ich jetzt keinen Link mehr gefunden, aber lässt sich sicher ergoogeln), sonst sieht man die richtigen Namen der Themes nicht. In der Theme sind auch Mauszeiger dabei.
3) Die OSX Icons : Ändern lassen sich die Icons mit IconPackager, die OS X Icons dafür gibts hier.
4) Die Finderbar (die Taskbar, oben) lässt sich mit ObjectBar verändern. Das Programm muss man leider für 20$ kaufen, bei der Trialversion lassen sich nur die Standardskins verwenden. Den OS X Skin dafür gibt es dann bei devianart, welchen man nehmen will kann man sich aussuchen - ich hab aktuell eine Mischung von verschiedenen drauf, weil manche bei mir rumgesponnen haben... die beste dürfte aber diese hier sein.
5) Exposé : Eine der geilsten Erfindungen überhaupt, für Windows nennt es sich Switcher und gibt es hier : http://insentient.net/
6) Bootscreen : Der lässt sich mit BootSkin verändern. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung mehr wo ich meinen herhab, aber das findet sich sicher.
7) Die OS X Systemsteurung : Eher ein Skinmittel, da man durch sie nichts Einstellen kann - man kann aber in den einzelnen Kategorien zur Kategorie der 'richtigen' Systemsteurung geleitet werden über einen Button. 
8) Loginscreen : Den komplett auf OS X anzupassen ist leider nicht möglich, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie. Alllerdings kann man das Hintergrundbild ändern, und zwar hiermit.

Das wars erstmal, denke ich... kann auch sein dass ich was vergessen hab, aber größtenteils  dürfte es dann so aussehen wie bei mir jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. September 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nett
Kind of Want,kannste den mal linken?


----------



## mccord (8. September 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Nett
> Kind of Want,kannste den mal linken?


gibts u.a. auf http://www.zixpk.com/2008/04/picture-of-meaning.html


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Neuer Bildschirm, (fast) neuer Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2009)

grade schnell gebastelt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> grade schnell gebastelt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genial <3


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Neuer Bildschirm, (fast) neuer Desktop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kannst mir das pic posten von wo das is?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. September 2009)

Von hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

danke für die seite

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/Babes-Girls/Others/Hooters.html

meiner!


----------



## SIERRA 117 (10. September 2009)

Hier meiner.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

Mein neustes Hintergrundbild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

kann mir jmd erklären wie ich es hinkriege dass meine geposteten Bilder größer Angezeigt werden.
Nicht nur so klein wie oben ?


----------



## Gutgore (11. September 2009)

ist doch gut das es so klein angezeigt wird , wenn man draufklickt wird es eh größer =)


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

ich wills euch ja leichter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer diese Frage " Sie verlassen das Buffedforum..."


----------



## TheGui (11. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> genial <3


qft!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. September 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich wills euch ja leichter machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bleib gefälligst bei thumbnails!


----------



## chopi (12. September 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> " Sie verlassen das Buffedforum..."


Kann man ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner halt =|


----------



## Grimmjow19 (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (13. September 2009)

Du benutzt Internet Explorer? ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Du benutzt Internet Explorer? ._.


Hatte jahrelang den FF - ganz ehrlich, bin auch wieder zurück auf den IE. Sehe keine Vorteile mehr darin den FF zu nutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (13. September 2009)

@ Senior Potpotom

Dann besitzt' du leider zu wenige Infos über den FF Browser, ganz ehrlich.



@ Topic:

Werde gleich meinen Screen veröffentlichen.


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> @ Senior Potpotom
> 
> Dann besitzt' du leider zu wenige Infos über den FF Browser, ganz ehrlich.


Nenn mir Vorteile des Firefox' gegenüber dem IE.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (13. September 2009)

[entfernt, Grund dürfte klar sein]


----------



## Golfyarmani (14. September 2009)

Das ist meiner vom Schullaptop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Immer diese IE vs. FF Streiterein...nehmt Opera und seid zufrieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nenn mir Vorteile des Firefox' gegenüber dem IE.



1. FF ist schneller

2. FF ist sicherer

Noch ein paar Vorteile:



Firefox ist kostenlos, er kann für Windows, Linux und MacOS im Internet heruntergeladen werden.

Firefox ist schnell und sicher gegenüber den üblichen aktiven Schädlingen auf WWW-Seiten.

Firefox kann mit vielen Erweiterungen ergänzt werden, wodurch sein Funktionsumfang den eigenen Bedürfnissen flexibel angepasst werden kann.

Mit "Tabbed-Browsing" (s. Surfen mit Firefox weiter hinten) ermöglicht er ein komfortables und übersichtliches Surfen im Internet. 

Außerdem heir noch ein Link wie schnell FF ist: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/firefox/


Hier mein aktueller Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Außerdem heir noch ein Link wie schnell FF ist: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/firefox/


n link vom vertreiber um zu zeigen wie toll das produkt ist

dr. malboro sagt rauchen ist nicht gesundheitsschädlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn schon links dann unabhängige tester bitte!


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. September 2009)

Wenn ich Hotgoblins Desktop so sehe bin ich echt froh auf W7 umgestiegen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (14. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> n link vom vertreiber um zu zeigen wie toll das produkt ist


/sing

und Hotgoblin dein desk ist ober häslich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. September 2009)

um ma auf die Browsersache zu kommen.

Ich hab nu ma Safari ausprobiert, weil der nach Tests der schnellste sein soll.
Das einzige was besser is, is die Speicherauslastung, da is ja der FF der Fresser schlechthin.

Werd mich ma die nächsten Tage näher mit der Safari befassen und ma kucken, was mir besser gefällt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




blubb


----------



## Mefisthor (14. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> um ma auf die Browsersache zu kommen.
> 
> Ich hab nu ma Safari ausprobiert, weil der nach Tests der schnellste sein soll.
> Das einzige was besser is, is die Speicherauslastung, da is ja der FF der Fresser schlechthin.
> ...


Ich dachte Google Chrome ist derweil der Schnellste. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ist natürlich ned Vista sondern WindowBlinds)


----------



## SIERRA 117 (15. September 2009)

netter hintergrund! aber hast du 2 antivirus installiert O.o


----------



## SIERRA 117 (15. September 2009)

Sry Dobble post -_- kack internet lagg


----------



## Mefisthor (15. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> netter hintergrund! aber hast du 2 antivirus installiert O.o


Jop aber solang ich davon kein langsameres Internet bekomm bleibt das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das Avira mal einen Virus in Avast gefunden hat, ist schon etwas beunruhigend ^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (15. September 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> aber das Avira mal einen Virus in Avast gefunden hat, ist schon etwas beunruhigend ^^


Ja nur so zur info, das schlimmst was du machen kannst sind 2 antiviren auf dem pc zu installieren! die stören sich gegen seitig und da durch können viren noch leicht auf dem pc kommen.... als ich würde mich für einen endtscheiden und den andern bitte entfernen.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ja nur so zur info, das schlimmst was du machen kannst sind 2 antiviren auf dem pc zu installieren! die stören sich gegen seitig und da durch können viren noch leicht auf dem pc kommen.... als ich würde mich für einen endtscheiden und den andern bitte entfernen.



_
nur so aber das sollte nich dien problem sien :/ 

wen er 2 anti virus porgramme drauf hat dna soll er eben ich denke er is sich der risiken auch bewusst _


----------



## Mefisthor (15. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> ich denke er is sich der risiken auch bewusst _


Nö ^^ wusst nicht das sich die gegenseitig behindern, aber wenn das so ist lösch ich den avira ^^


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_Hier mal mein Brandneuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Tija leider war ich sauer, und hab die maus durch den TFT Geworfen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Tija leider war ich sauer, und hab die maus durch den TFT Geworfen xD


Das würde man auf nem Screen nichtmal sehn ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

Ich frag mich eher was man mit dieser Riesenwerbung verstecken will...


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Dann hast du aber Old School TFT........................^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eher was man mit dieser Riesenwerbung verstecken will...


meine Msn Kontakte?


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

So, ausnahmsweise mal nichts grünes... weil ich so langsam keine coolen grünen Wallpaper mehr finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der hier ist auch hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_Hier mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Fauzi (21. September 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Jop aber solang ich davon kein langsameres Internet bekomm bleibt das so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Troll?!

Ist das selbe wie jemand sagen würde:

Ich trage beim Sex zwei Kondome, und solange ich was spüre ist alles ok! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathorì (25. September 2009)

Nachdem ich grade an meinem Laptop sitz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

So, der Snow Leopard Standardwallpaper, schlicht aber hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein neues Bildli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

Mein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:]


----------



## SIERRA 117 (27. September 2009)

Destilatus kannst du bitte mal die datei Account daten auf machen, und mir das bild PM schicken danke.


----------



## Destilatus (27. September 2009)

hehe eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. September 2009)

_Hier mein Brand Neuer Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sascha_BO (27. September 2009)

Mein neuer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






RaDon27 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den benutz ich auch, nur auf der PS3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyblader (30. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (4. Oktober 2009)

das meiner, vorgestern neu gemacht. (bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriya (5. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag's lieber dezent.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ubuntu mit GNOME-Desktop -- wen's interessiert, wie man den Fuss da oben links hinkriegt:
In */usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/places/* das Icon *start-here.png* mit dem Fuss ersetzen, Theme neu laden, fertig!
Funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch mit dem _Gnome_-Theme


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



standard xubunutu desktop nichts besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2009)

_Hier mal mein Neuer xD meine desktope andern sich alle 2-3 Tage xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. Oktober 2009)

des find ich mal genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kannst du deb Link vom Bild posten?

ach hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Das is nicht dein ernst oder ??

Bluescren inc _


----------



## Dominau (8. Oktober 2009)

Rofl, der Ordner untem Papierkorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is nicht dein ernst oder ??
> 
> Bluescren inc _



Klar ist das mein Ernst.

Warum soll ich unötig Bilder und Icons auf Desktop klatschen? Ist nur verschwendete Rechenleistung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2009)

> Warum soll ich unötig Bilder und Icons auf Desktop klatschen? Ist nur verschwendete Rechenleistung.


Naja, einen spürbaren Unterschied macht das sicher nicht. Die Icons und der Hintergrund nehmen evtl. ein paar MB im Ram weg, aber das wars auch.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuch ihn immernoch zu überlisten!


----------



## LónêWòlf (10. Oktober 2009)

Hui nice Wallpaper, hier sind meine Fünf, mein W7 wechselt immer zwischen denen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Oktober 2009)

was ist das für ein game ????

sry wegen ot


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> was ist das für ein game ????
> 
> sry wegen ot


unten links lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (10. Oktober 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> was ist das für ein game ????
> 
> sry wegen ot


ot? egal
Das game heißt Company of Heroes und für mich ist es das beste RTS game der welt ^^. Was du da siehst auf Bild 4 sind vier Hummel, die stärkse Artellerie einheit im Spiel, theoretisch darf man nur 3 haben aber dank eines herrlichen Bug habe ich mir vier geholt ^^. 
das fünfte ist die explosion einer V1 Rackete in das Mobile HQ der Briten.
Ich habe auf beiden Bildern die Panzerelite (deutsche) gespielt.
Ach ja CoH ist Grafisch immer noch ein leckerbissen und steckt selbst noch jetzt andere  RTS spiele. (und ganz besoners C&C) in die Tasche. 
Und Taktisch ist das Spiel auch sehr fordernt.
Sorry wegen off Topic.


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes, hat aber auch Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (10. Oktober 2009)

Respekt an den Grafiker. 
Hmm mac user, ich kann mit dem Desktop, (also das Interface), nichts anfange xD aber bin bestimmt von Windows versaut.


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2009)

OS X ist toll, aber ich hab es leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sieht nur durch viele verschiedene Tools so aus, eigentlich ist das Vista. Aber schön zu hören dass man den Unterschied nicht erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (10. Oktober 2009)

O.o peinlich ^^, ne nicht erkannt, ich bin Windows7 user ^^


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache, OS X sieht ja auch genau so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_@EspCap konntest du mir eventuel sagen welche tool´s das sind ??_


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich schon ein paar mal hier im Thread gepostet, ich krams kurz raus, Sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Dafür habe ich das Orignal Mac OS X nännänännänänä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_angeber :/_


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2009)

Ok, habs wieder gefunden und in meinem buffedblog gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Wollt auch einmal angeben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2009)

Dann poste mal das neue Bild deines Schreibtischs im 'Wo spielst du?'-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie hat mir der alte nicht gefallen...der auch nicht recht,mal sehn ob ich den auch änder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2009)

Das ist meiner =D 1920x1440



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Nix gegen den Hintergrund abe rich wurd ebei dem Kopf Schmerzen bekommen _


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das ist meiner =D 1920x1440
> http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/2lsrash0/DesktopBild.jpg


nö...


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö...




Auflösung zumindestens ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2009)

u phail hard
 Bildgröße verringert: 57% der Originalgröße [ 1680 x 1050 ]

^^

trolli hatte recht: nö


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> u phail hard
> Bildgröße verringert: 57% der Originalgröße [ 1680 x 1050 ]
> 
> ^^
> ...




Kacke ihr habt recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eins ist aber seltsam: Wenn die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 ist, wieso sehen dann bei mir nur 1920x1440 gut aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: owned! <.<


----------



## chopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_OMG!! 

Der is ja aber mal Cool ^^

Konntest du mir dne eventuel schicken ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

leute ich hab n neuen 24" Bildschirm und ich brauch n shcönes wallpaper hättet ihr was anzubieten

mein aktueller wäre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte wieder sowas ähnliches 

bich nehm auch gerne urls von irgendwelchen wallpaper seiten


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Hats du was Spezieles Im sin ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

nö ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr einfach was schönes habt was so in die richtung von dem geposteten geht

noxiel hatte früher immer sehr kewle :>


----------



## chopi (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OMG!!
> Der is ja aber mal Cool ^^
> Konntest du mir dne eventuel schicken ??_


http://img1.abload.de/img/1255798424440p291.png

Und um mal ne gute Wallpaperseite zu nennen.
www.4walled.org sammelt alle wallpaper,die auf 4chan (böse Seite,wagt es ja nich dort draufzugehn! *g*) gepostet wurden.
Es sind also zum Teil ziemlich geile,kranke walls drauf,jedenfalls ganz andere als auf den normalen Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> http://img1.abload.de/img/1255798424440p291.png
> 
> Und um mal ne gute Wallpaperseite zu nennen.
> www.4walled.org sammelt alle wallpaper,die auf 4chan (böse Seite,wagt es ja nich dort draufzugehn! *g*) gepostet wurden.
> ...


take this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad auf 4walled gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Mein Neuer fur die Nexten parr tage ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

so ich hab jetzt n neuen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: man beachte den hervorstehenden nippel /wink an lilly :>


----------



## Bader1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Du Lustmolch du^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Sieht aus wie der Bildschirm von meiner PSP xD _


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

ich post euch eh nur die light version :>


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2009)

LAME lod .. richtig lame ..
meinen darf ich atm nicht posten -.-
rechts ist nen animegirl und links freundin .. und haben beide gleich viel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

lass mich raten gar nichts

naja

ich hab da was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Sollen die Sonnebrillen irgendeine Anspielung darstellen? Wenn ja, ich kapier's nicht xD


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

nein es erhöht nur den verdammten coolnessfaktor von capt. cool, und mister kewl :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Ah alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ist übrigens aus der ersten gesendeten Episode, die glaube ich hier in Deutschland als zweites oder drittes gesendet wurde unter dem Namen 'Die Spitze des Eisberges')


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Oktober 2009)

^mein neuer desi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lass mich raten gar nichts




tse das wär ja wenig .. aber hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier hab ich aufm second bildschirm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sollen die Sonnebrillen irgendeine Anspielung darstellen? Wenn ja, ich kapier's nicht xD



Die Leute auf 4chan editieren Wallpaper oft. Letztens war es Mode,in alles mögliche,einen Gartenzwerg zu setzen. Seit neuestem packen sie überall Brillen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Oktober 2009)

4chan die seite für p0rn und sinnfreien spam? YAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr muss man nid sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild hat einen Fehler inne,2 meiner Freundinnen (Und das sind auch wirklich weibliche Geschöpfe,keine halben Dinger *g*) sind fast jeden Tag auf 4chan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Bild hat einen Fehler inne,2 meiner Freundinnen (Und das sind auch wirklich weibliche Geschöpfe,keine halben Dinger *g*) sind fast jeden Tag auf 4chan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok jetzt ne typische 4chan frage 

are they hot?

giev pic!!!


XD

ja ich liebe 4chin inzwischen


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok jetzt ne typische 4chan frage
> 
> are they hot?
> 
> ...



tits or gtfo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (20. Oktober 2009)

So hier mein desk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier eins wie die fenster aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Meiner ist nicht jugendfrei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Meiner ist nicht jugendfrei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht umsonst wurde die Zensur erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst wurde die Zensur erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da könnte ich gleich einen schwarzen Bildschirm posten. Weil ich alles wegretuschieren müsste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (20. Oktober 2009)

vote for Schwarzen Bildschirm von Perfect!


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues


----------



## Shourijo (26. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi chopi!

Wollte mal gerade fragen, ob du mir wohl sagen könntest, wo du dein Wallpaper her hast.
Finde das nämlich ziemlich genial!


----------



## chopi (26. Oktober 2009)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Hi chopi!
> 
> Wollte mal gerade fragen, ob du mir wohl sagen könntest, wo du dein Wallpaper her hast.
> Finde das nämlich ziemlich genial!


Hab ich schon letztens erwähnt, www.4walled.org heisst die Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochma der Wallpaper
http://img3.abload.de/img/1255132958924mcmc.jpg


----------



## Shourijo (26. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hab ich schon letztens erwähnt, www.4walled.org heisst die Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohh, dann muss ich deine Post da wohl übersehen haben...
Hm naja wie dem auch sei, vielen Dank nochmal für den Link!


----------



## Haxxler (31. Oktober 2009)

Hm, schon lange hier nicht mehr gepostet. Naja, nix besonderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist meiner^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaldorei (31. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Windows7 Marke Eigenbau (Vistamod), einmal aufgeräumt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einmal voll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf meinem Samsung Notebook

(Yep, ich mag blau, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## XXI. (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner^^ Ich find die Kombi aus den beiden Filmen Genial


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mal vom Abstrakten weggegangen und hab einen (mehr oder weniger) 0/8/15-Wallpaper.
Aber dafür .... rawr ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja: /b/oxxy ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! da gibt es nur etwas was mich stört!!! Ich hab das Wallpaper nicht also her damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Oktober 2009)

Biddeschön. Und für alle Nörgler sogar in HD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Oktober 2009)

Waaagh,Boxxy,wie kann man nur sowas aufm Desktop haben! oO
Boxxy? Nein danke!


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Haxxler deine Sig is geil^^

In der Serie sagt er dazu immer Bob Kelso xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

/rawr @ boxxy wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4chan und youtube können auch schön sein ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht anfängt zu Quasseln und zu Gestikulieren, ist sie ne wunderschöne Frau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*das golden einrahm und über seinen bildschirm häng*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. November 2009)

so, fix n screenie gemacht. Das' mein Hünd. Achja, hab 2 Bildschirme... deshalb das kleinere Bild nebendran^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Mein Brand Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz umgestellt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2009)

Wie erkennt man das du TuneUp Utilities 2010 auf dem pc hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_geht auch mit Tune Up 2008-2009 xD 

Das Themen hab ich aus dme internet ^^

Und Teste es nur ^^_


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

mein derzeitiger Desktop ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _geht auch mit Tune Up 2008-2009 xD
> 
> Das Themen hab ich aus dme internet ^^
> 
> Und Teste es nur ^^_



Ich meine mehre das Icon oben rechts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Asso xD hats das auch ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

muhahahaha dank win7 hab ich jetzt 40 desktophintergründe gleichzeitig die alle 10 sec. durchwechseln :>


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich bin mal vom Abstrakten weggegangen und hab einen (mehr oder weniger) 0/8/15-Wallpaper.
> Aber dafür .... rawr ...
> 
> 
> ...


Wer ischt dat überhaupt? Ischt n Büschen überschminkt.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

das is doch gezeichnet Oo


----------



## Nenjo27 (2. November 2009)

D!sAstA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey gib mal bitte ein Link wo man das Bild runterladen kann, sieht schön entspannend aus find ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hier mein derzeitiger Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Und wie hieß der Ordner links oben? :>


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2009)

So wie das Icon aussieht ist das sein ganz normaler Benutzerordner. Also das was früher mal Eigene Dateien hieß ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Das wäre aber kein Grund, den Namen unkenntlich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MEW MEW


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das wäre aber kein Grund, den Namen unkenntlich zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja vielleicht ist sein Benutzername ja Ankackfete oder sowas lol


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Vielleicht ist das auch der Pronz-Ordner?


----------



## Nenjo27 (2. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das wäre aber kein Grund, den Namen unkenntlich zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bin aber schüchtern und möchte nicht das ihr meinen Namen kennt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja normal Eigene Datein oder halt Benutzenname wenn man ihn so genannt hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wer ischt dat überhaupt? Ischt n Büschen überschminkt.



das is boxxy Ó_ó


LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is doch gezeichnet Oo



und selbst wenn es so wäre...ehhh *hust*hust*


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is boxxy Ó_ó


Ok habs gefunden o_O Die hat ja ne üble Quikestimme...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok habs gefunden o_O Die hat ja ne üble Quikestimme...



abgesehen von der stimme,is die doch ganz nett ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> abgesehen von der stimme,is die doch ganz nett ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne Brünette-Blondine halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. November 2009)

Hier mal meiner: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wer ischt dat überhaupt? Ischt n Büschen überschminkt.



Bill von Tokio Hotel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ajo mein Desktop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> abgesehen von der stimme,is die doch ganz nett ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

kann mir ma einer bitte sagen wie man nen bild von seinem desktop macht und wo das dann gespeichert wird?^^


@ arosk
xD


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann mir ma einer bitte sagen wie man nen bild von seinem desktop macht und wo das dann gespeichert wird?^^



Eigene Dateien > Eigene Bilder.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Screenshot-Taste, Paint öffnen und ctrl+v zB


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Sollte man/frau Boxxy kennen?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Sollte man/frau Boxxy kennen?


das frag ich mich auch Oo


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Einmal bei Google eingeben und einen der ersten Links nehmen, dann seht Ihrs. Ist son Youtube-Girl, kannt ich bisher auch nicht...muss man auch nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Eigene Dateien > Eigene Bilder.





Davatar schrieb:


> Screenshot-Taste, Paint öffnen und ctrl+v zB



ah danke ^^



Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Sollte man/frau Boxxy kennen?



ja Ó_ó




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wär dann mal mein neuer ^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Achso so ein Wahnsinniges Youtube Girl was nur Plötzin labbert :/ Naja muss man nicht wirklich kennen.


----------



## Loinus (2. November 2009)

Hier mal mein Desktop

Klick mich

ps: Sagt mal... kennt ihr ne alternative zu Imagesshack.us?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. November 2009)

http://www.directupload.net/ z.B.


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

www.abload.de
www.imagebanana.com

Boxxy ist das wohl bekannteste youtubegirl,sie wurde verdammt stark auf 4chan gehyped,ist auch leider die Queen of 4chan.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

http://www.photobucket.com is best!


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2009)

wie chopi schon sage jeder 4chan fan kennt sie da die leider hochgehyped wird als ob die was tolles wär ... nur schaut die nidma so doll aus :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind das zwei Monitore?

Ich denke ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sind das zwei Monitore?
> 
> Ich denke ja
> 
> ...



Ja sind es, zwei 22 zoller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas düster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wahaha ich hab das grad gefunden ist auch n schöner desi^^


----------



## Perkone (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell ^^


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kacksessel`?


----------



## XXI. (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kacksessel`?



Arosk owned LoD


----------



## Meriane (2. November 2009)

Bei dem Bild denkt man auf der ersten Blick "hui tolle Frau"
Wenn man dann auf die Details achtet ist es doch nur noch ekelhaft ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Arosk owned LoD


nt rly!


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4chan fan



Wtf is ein 4chan fan? oO


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

LoD, denk dran - es sind Kinder an Bord! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

sieht ziemlich spartanisch aus aber ich mags^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_4Chan lasst grüßen xD

Pokemon fans auf Crack ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> LoD, denk dran - es sind Kinder an Bord!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau aus dem grund poste ich nicht die anderen 40 bilder die meinen desktophintergrund bilden :>


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> sieht ziemlich spartanisch aus aber ich mags^^
> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/6278/unbenanntfo.jpg


Gone with the blastwave,sehr geiler Comic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.Hört auf über 4chan zu labern oO


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ps.Hört auf über 4chan zu labern oO


Wieso? Bekommst du schon ein kribbeln im Bauch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild denkt man auf der ersten Blick "hui tolle Frau"
> Wenn man dann auf die Details achtet ist es doch nur noch ekelhaft ^^



wiso? sie hat spass mit sich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo ist das ekelhaft .. tse

und @chopi 
4chan fans sind die typen die auf der seite rumsurfen aber zu faul sind selber zu posten^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gone with the blastwave,sehr geiler Comic!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt mal kurz offtopic
wo kann ich mir den comic eig mal wieder ansehen?
ich finde nur die deutschen teile...die sind aber leider bei weitem net so gut wie die englischen originale
und die hp scheint auch down zu sein


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

Naja hab nicht viel an meinem Desktop gemacht (tatsächlich hab ich eigentlich nur den Hintergrund geändert)
aber hier ist er:


----------



## LiangZhou (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erst 10 Minuten gespielt, habe mich aber monatelang gefreut D


----------



## Rivon (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immernoch so voll obwohl ich schon aufgeräumt hab^^ davor war kein platz mehr frei


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_Wiso bekomme ich bei deinem Bild iwie augenkrebs ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso bekomme ich bei deinem Bild iwie augenkrebs ??_



nicht nur du :x

dank LoD is das mein derzeitiger ^^
passt nicht so ganz wegen der blauen leiste unten aber naja...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht nur du :x
> 
> dank LoD is das mein derzeitiger ^^
> passt nicht so ganz wegen der blauen leiste unten aber naja...


taskleiste ausblenden, ausser, wenn du drüberfährst?...


----------



## MasterXoX (4. November 2009)

Das ist mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> taskleiste ausblenden, ausser, wenn du drüberfährst?...



wie geht das? 

ok hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (4. November 2009)

Rivon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist doch Cabal ?


----------



## nalcarya (4. November 2009)

Heute endlich mein neues Notebook bekommen! .)

Hab es "Greebo" getauft und es sieht jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Windows 7!


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Heute endlich mein neues Notebook bekommen! .)
> 
> Hab es "Greebo" getauft und es sieht jetzt so aus:
> <3 Windows 7!


Hast Du auch ne Flasche Champagner drauf zerdeppert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Auf meinem Laptop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Desktop meines Gaming-PC's folgt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Meiner is am Schonstern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## chopi (5. November 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Heute endlich mein neues Notebook bekommen! .)
> 
> Hab es "Greebo" getauft und es sieht jetzt so aus:
> 
> ...


Den hätt ich ganz gern nochmal ohne Taskleiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Den hätt ich ganz gern nochmal ohne Taskleiste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://i-netgrafx.deviantart.com/art/The-D...Diver-107515721

Bittö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Davatar schrieb:


> Hast Du auch ne Flasche Champagner drauf zerdeppert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, hatte leider nur Cola da. Plane aber noch, aus Versehen Kaffee drüber zu schütten .P


----------



## Veged (6. November 2009)

ich störe nur ungern, aber ich habe jetzt schon des öfteren gesehen, dass jemand seine lyrics auf dem desktop angezeigt hat.
jetzt würd mich doch recht stark interessieren wie das tool heißt, wo man es bekommt und ob es zur not auch mit iTunes funktioniert.

MfG
Veged


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

So, und jetzt noch der Desktop von meinem Gaming-PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (8. November 2009)

Neuer <:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2009)

Was heißt denn WoW Privi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was heißt denn WoW Privi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Höchstwarscheinlich P. Server oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Zaino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie hasten die Leiste da oben gemacht und wo gibts das Wallpaper ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (8. November 2009)

Mich würde eher interessieren, was für ein Winamp Plugin oder Skin ist für diesen kleinen halbdurchsitgen Player da unten ^^


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, was für ein Winamp Plugin oder Skin ist für diesen kleinen halbdurchsitgen Player da unten ^^


Mich auch aber die Obere Leiste find ich lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. November 2009)

So, kein OS X Skin mehr sondern ein frisch aufgesetztes 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> das ist doch Cabal ?


Jep, es ist Cabal...


----------



## dalai (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wie hasten die Leiste da oben gemacht und wo gibts das Wallpaper ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier ist das Wallpaper: http://www.psu.com/media/wallpapers/wallpa...nwarfare2-1.jpg

Das mit den Leisten interessiert mich auch, wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

Taskleiste fixieren Haken raus leiste anklicken gedrückt halten nach links an die Seite dann nach oben ziehen.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Taskleiste fixieren Haken raus leiste anklicken gedrückt halten nach links an die Seite dann nach oben ziehen.


Nein ich meine nicht die gesamte Taskleiste sondern nur diese komischen Buttons da oben, die gefallen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch diese durchsichtige Winamp Leiste.

Edit: Hier mein Desktop, da ich gerne meine Wichtigen Sachen Oben habe, interresiert mich so was wie bei Zaino.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigmea (8. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein Problem: Ich habe 2 TFTs an meinen PC angeschlossen. Der eine ist ein 1680x1050 Widescreen, der andere ein stinknormaler 1280x1024. Jetzt wollte ich auf dem einen TFT einen anderen Hintergrund, als auf dem ersten. Aber der PC macht mir immer das Gleiche wie auf dem Ersten. In den Treibereinstellung find ich mich ehrlichgesagt nicht zurecht, bitte um Hilfe. =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2009)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/UltraMon_13004389.html


----------



## Sigmea (8. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/downloads/UltraMon_13004389.html



**** die Wand an, ist das toll. Vielen Dank. Hintergrundbild folgt sogleich.

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (9. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/downloads/UltraMon_13004389.html




Eine günstigere Alternative: Display Fusion

MfG


----------



## Zaino (9. November 2009)

Hehe wusste garnich das der Winamp Skin so beliebt ist, hab auch paar 
Pn's bekommen aber hier für alle mal der Winamp Skin.

klick

Die Leiste oben ist einfach nur Rocket dock mit eigenen Icons und durchsichtigem Skin.
Gruß.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Zaino schrieb:


> Hehe wusste garnich das der Winamp Skin so beliebt ist, hab auch paar
> Pn's bekommen aber hier für alle mal der Winamp Skin.
> 
> klick
> ...


Danke Danke Danke Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (9. November 2009)

Kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neuer desi^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALPHA BETA GEMMA!!!!


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Hie rmein Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ lod: ich find so ne frisur komisch... mir gefallen lkurze haare bei frauen iwie nicht, auch wenn der rest egtl ok ist^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ lod: ich find so ne frisur komisch... mir gefallen lkurze haare bei frauen iwie nicht, auch wenn der rest egtl ok ist^^


ich muss sagen ich fahr z.Z. total auf so etwas kürzere Haare ab Oo

sobald ich daheim bin upe ich die restlichen Desis von mir sidn so ca. 40 die dank win7 alle 10 sec. wechseln :>


----------



## Perkone (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Rexo für Amon Amarth ^^


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Hehe^^_


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Auch wenn ich nicht so auf Band Wallpaper stehe ( obwohl ich ca 17 Iron Maiden Wallpaper habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Doch n geiles Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich find sie total, absolut und maximal: sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag Frauen mit kurzen Haaren.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich find sie total, absolut und maximal: sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe ich weiß doch was gut ist :>


----------



## MasterXoX (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hehe ich weiß doch was gut ist :>




Hast du von der auch ein Bild von hinten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hast du von der auch ein Bild von hinten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab ca. 20-30 bilder von der, verdammt ich lass die bilder alle 10 sec. durchwechsln auf meinem desktop XDD


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Mein Brand Neuer Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit nem Windows 7 zusatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

sry, aber das verglaste dach vom auto sieht aus wie ne zunge xD


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Meinst n Hochgeschwindikeits zug xD 

aber scheiss drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patachu <3_


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2009)

Nov 09




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Autsch meine Augen _


----------



## 2boon4you (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Autsch meine Augen _


Ich finds schön :>


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

[attachment=9477:1257091684735.jpg]

<:


----------



## M_of_D (11. November 2009)

Hab Dreamscene als Hintergrund da ist es schlecht mit Screenshot, deswegen hier mal eine desktopaufnahme:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDo4FIGn8Wc


----------



## H2OTest (11. November 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Hab Dreamscene als Hintergrund da ist es schlecht mit Screenshot, deswegen hier mal eine desktopaufnahme:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDo4FIGn8Wc



das sieht ja mal geil aus wie krieg ich das?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. November 2009)

Mit Windows Vista Ultimate so viel ich weiss, hat das Windows 7 in keiner Version.


----------



## M_of_D (11. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das sieht ja mal geil aus wie krieg ich das?




Also dreamscene gibts auch bei windows 7 ( ich kann dir ja mal ne pm schreiben). Das andere Zeug ( winamp-skin / hdds / cpu / ram) ist alles Rainmeter mit Hud.Vision-Skin.


----------



## H2OTest (11. November 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Also dreamscene gibts auch bei windows 7 ( ich kann dir ja mal ne pm schreiben). Das andere Zeug ( winamp-skin / hdds / cpu / ram) ist alles Rainmeter mit Hud.Vision-Skin.



berauchst du nicht hab noch xp


----------



## M_of_D (11. November 2009)

Auf XP kannst du das auch mit vlc machen, da gibts ne Funktion die nennt sich Wallpaper unter Video. Ist aber auch nicht die Top-Lösung für XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. November 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Also dreamscene gibts auch bei windows 7



aha kannst aber mir eine PM schreiben und sagen wo ich das finde?


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Hab Dreamscene als Hintergrund da ist es schlecht mit Screenshot, ...


Nicht nur schlecht für 'nen Screnshot ist das - auch für die Performance.^^
Genauso viel, wie es im Video ruckelt - genauso viel sinnvoll sind solche animierte Desktops. 
Das geht ganz schön zu Lasten des Arbeitsspeichers ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (11. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nicht nur schlecht für 'nen Screnshot ist das - auch für die Performance.^^
> Genauso viel, wie es im Video ruckelt - genauso viel sinnvoll sind solche animierte Desktops.
> Das geht ganz schön zu Lasten des Arbeitsspeichers ...
> 
> ...



Wenn man genug Ram hat ist das kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2009)

Sieht man ja im Video, wie es ruckelt - anscheinend nicht genug RAM ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na muss jeder selber wissen ...


----------



## M_of_D (11. November 2009)

Also das ruckelt nur im Video, das kommt von der Aufnahme. Wenn es ruckeln würde hätte ich es nicht eingestellt, weil es ja dann scheiße aussieht. Außerdem siehst du rechts in der Mitte meine Ram-Auslastung und da ist noch genug übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Da ruckelt nix :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (12. November 2009)

So ich hab mich jetzt auch mal an Rainmeter gewagt. Gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.

http://yfrog.com/0wdeskfwp


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Hier mal ein Hintergrundbild mit persönlicher Note:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist original von mir entworfen worden vor ein paar Wochen, als ich kurz zum ersten Mal das neue Paint von Windows 7 ausgetestet habe. Es wurde einem Mitarbeiter gewidmet, den wir "Dave" nennen, der grad zufällig da stand und das Bild so schön fand, dass ich es ihm gewidmet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Eine Arbeit, die mich 10 Sekunden meines Lebens gekostet hat, aber die 10 Sekunden warens wert! Denn das Bild bringt sämtliche emotionalen Stimmungen in Ausdruck, die ich in dem Moment des Entwurfs empfunden habe. Durch die klare Linienführung sieht man gut heraus, dass die prodirektionale stratologische Prediostatik proportional zum Spektrum der Amnytischen Gorothese führt.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. November 2009)

dieses bild lässt tief blicken davatar.....

ich seh darin sehr viel potential für aggressionen sprich.. du wirst amok laufen!


----------



## chopi (12. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds ziemlich geil,nur frag ich mich: "Bedeutet das was?" Vorallem der silberne Schmetterling.


----------



## Dominau (12. November 2009)

Hier ist meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Das Bild kenne ich :/ _


----------



## Dominau (12. November 2009)

Ich find`s hammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_ICh Bleib Lieber bei patachu <3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich find`s hammer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hatte mir auch schonmal überlegt das als hintergrund zu machen, und das mach ich jetzt auch ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Hehe keine rvon euch hat die Komplete Version ^^_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2009)

und wieder ein neues bild^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. November 2009)

hehe saturn..fand die alte werbung besser


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

ALice Cooper^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2009)

die deutsche sinchron stimme von ihm in der werbung ist ne beleidigung >_<


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Stimmt leider die Orginal stimme is Cool ^^_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2009)

das video Deutschstunde finde ich cool^^


----------



## Shourijo (13. November 2009)

Neuer Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Hab auch ma einen neuen <3 daft Punk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



editlodes Verlinken spinnt wieder_


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2009)

@Shourijo

Schick, Ordentlich, Top!


----------



## Shourijo (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab auch ma einen neuen <3 daft Punk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Daft Punk! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Soramac: Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ lod: ich find so ne frisur komisch... mir gefallen lkurze haare bei frauen iwie nicht, auch wenn der rest egtl ok ist^^


aber sowas von /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (14. November 2009)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Neuer Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) Könntest du mir bitte sagen, wo ich das Bild zum Download finde!
2.) Welcher Skin / welches Tool hast du für deine Taskbar benutzt??

Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Shourijo (14. November 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> 1.) Könntest du mir bitte sagen, wo ich das Bild zum Download finde!
> 2.) Welcher Skin / welches Tool hast du für deine Taskbar benutzt??
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Gerne verrate ich es dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper: Findest du hier: http://da-nadda.deviantart.com/art/reMix-s...rsion-101177829 (Wallpaper ist in verschiedenen Auflösungen im Paket enthalten)
Visual Style: Findest du hier: http://ap-graphik.deviantart.com/art/Soft7...ows-7-141998972
Start Button: Findest du hier: http://ap-graphik.deviantart.com/art/steel...ows-7-139708279
Icons für die Superbar: Findest du hier: http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neues <3


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2009)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Gerne verrate ich es dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und wie heisst das nette tool das aufm desktop das momentane lied und die zeit und co anzeigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




endgeil chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denke das bild zeigt wie man den lebensraum der pandas immer weiter eingrentzt aber den schmetterling kapier ich auch nid ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Mein Desktop


----------



## Raheema (14. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Mein Desktop



der ist wirklich schön =)


----------



## saat4ever (14. November 2009)

Mein derzeitiger Desktop, kann es schon gar nicht mehr abwarten selber als solcher zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (14. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wie heisst das nette tool das aufm desktop das momentane lied und die zeit und co anzeigt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Musik anzeige handelt es sich um CD Art Display + einen Skin (http://dylandoom.deviantart.com/art/just-Text-CD-Art-Display-101165917).
Font wurde dann noch angepasst.

Bei der Anzeige von Uhrzeit, Ram, HDD und CPU Auslastung handelt es sich um Rainmeter + einen Skin (http://heskinradiophonic.deviantart.com/art/Fwonk-Rainmeter-Skin-112523125)


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

<3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Gerne verrate ich es dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich das machen wenn ich
a) nicht als Admin anmelden kann
b) mich nicht auskenne mit Computern

Danke schon im Vorraus


----------



## Shourijo (14. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Kann ich das machen wenn ich
> a) nicht als Admin anmelden kann
> b) mich nicht auskenne mit Computern
> 
> Danke schon im Vorraus



Hallo!

zu a) Also ich denke man muss dazu als Admin angemeldet sein, denn du musst dabei Systemdateien verändern.

zu b) Solltest du Englisch können dürftest du schonmal 3/4 geschafft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf den Seiten is das alles gut erklärt und jeder sollte das somit hinbekommen.

Tauchen Probleme auf, dann schreib mir einfach nochmal eine PM.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

mhh...grade eben hat man den wohl nicht gesehen ^^
so hier nochmal mein neuer desktop
<3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Böse Image Hoster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hasse Lachmann ^^

edit:Mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Yeah Elfenlied xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

so zum letzten mal jetzt >_<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_:/ glaub du machst iwie was falsch xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

ich mach alles richtig D:
das klappt sonst auch immer >_<
warum nur heute nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so zum letzten mal jetzt >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war bei mir auch so siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imageshack klappt bei mir nicht mehr gute alternative ist abload.de

Edit : damit klappts bei mir


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

so zum ultra letzten 1337 drölfsten mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yay^^
danke breakyou9 ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so zum ultra letztzten 1337 drölfsten mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, deine Firewall ist down! Schonmal was von Safe Surf gehört?
Die Kampagne, wo angebissene Früchte Kondome anhaben, die solltest du dir mal ansehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein neuer Desktop


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. November 2009)

nich wirklich...


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Gibt schonere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2009)

Zweizeilige XP-Taskbars sehen einfach etwas komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (14. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm sorry, MW2?

Edit: was für ein Fail für mich xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. November 2009)

Mein Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm k.A. weiss nur das ich das mit n par anderen Wallpapers von MW2, die ich zusammen gesamelt hab, hier rein gemacht http://ul.to/d1xsh3 .


----------



## Dini (14. November 2009)

Haltet den Thread Nippelfrei... *räusper und zu dem User schiel*
Keine Pornografischen Inhalte, dankesehr!
Hab die betreffenden Beiträge gelöscht...

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so zum ultra letzten 1337 drölfsten mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh Morrowind,das ist ja cool.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Haltet den Thread Nippelfrei... *räusper und zu dem User schiel*
> Keine Pornografischen Inhalte, dankesehr!
> Hab die betreffenden Beiträge gelöscht...
> 
> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


sind playmates erlaubt die sich zumindest noch die hände vor die nippel halten


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2009)

Wenn sie die Hände davorhält ist es doch Nippelfrei, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2009)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Gerne verrate ich es dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kriege ich das Style auch unter Vista zur Geltung und wie kriege ich das Datum usw in die Mitte des Bildschirms so wie du es hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Habs schon gelesen, ist mir glaub ich alles zu kompliziert, Wallpaper reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Dann verewige ich meinen Desktop auch mal hier.
DeviantArt ist echt teuflisch. Erst such ich ewig auf anderen Seiten und finde absolut nix, dann komm ich zu DeviantArt und kann mich nich entscheiden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. November 2009)

Momentan hab ich einen wechsel aus den beiden und ein paar anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*rwar* Girls mit Iro sind einfach geil!


----------



## 2boon4you (15. November 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *rwar* Girls mit Iro sind einfach geil!


ähm nein ôo


----------



## Haxxler (15. November 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> ähm nein ôo


/sign


So, meinen wieder leicht verändert. Ich glaub so lass ich es erstmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> So, meinen wieder leicht verändert. Ich glaub so lass ich es erstmal.
> ...


den hatt ich auch mal^^ (hintergrund) hier [attachment=9493esktop.jpg] is meiner ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2009)

Mein Desktop, normal bin ich ja keiner der Bilder klaut, aber das hat so gu gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Windows:* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mac: * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (15. November 2009)

Seid langem mal wider was von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

XP: 

http://img5.buffed.de/img/4ueluuz/Unbenannt.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Link geht nicht_


----------



## F-S-N (15. November 2009)

Ich bekomms net gebacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

hä? ich kapier garnix mehr gibts irgent welche neuen regeln oder so das man bei buffed bilder posten darf O.O




Ich lads mal hoch.....


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2009)

Ging bei mir auch irgenwdie nicht, kA was da los ist.


----------



## F-S-N (15. November 2009)

da schiebt sich immer statt "i m a g e s h a k e r . u s"    --> "buffed.de" ein. (ich kanns net mal so schrieben sonst ändert es sich....)

bsp
http://img266.buffed.de/img266/9792/unbenanntni.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

buffed hat ein paar image hoster geblockt wegen paar unschönen vorfällen, das steht alles hier 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2257493


----------



## F-S-N (15. November 2009)

ah ok thx für die info


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

@ Buddha

Cool auch einer mal mit 1920x1080 ^^


Hoffentlich klappts^^ Wegen Buffed ImgHoster Block -.-

Mein Deski ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_OMG ich glaub wne du dne weiter benutz brauchst du ne brille :/_


----------



## Breakyou9 (16. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> @ Buddha
> 
> Cool auch einer mal mit 1920x1080 ^^
> 
> ...



vorhin war es doch noch da?


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte lange genug Bleach


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

schick noxiel^^

Was is JDownloader?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

hier mal mein neuer <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> schick noxiel^^
> 
> Was is JDownloader?



Google ist dein Freund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JDownloader


----------



## Nawato (16. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> @ Buddha
> 
> Cool auch einer mal mit 1920x1080 ^^
> 
> ...


Öhm es gab doch schon n par die 1920 x 1080 gepostet haben, die Seiten vorher.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm es gab doch schon n par die 1920 x 1080 gepostet haben, die Seiten vorher.



naja

Die letzten seiten dich ich geguckt habe war immer lkleiner^^


----------



## Nawato (17. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> naja
> 
> Die letzten seiten dich ich geguckt habe war immer lkleiner^^


Öhm 206 hab ich erst eines gepostet xD


----------



## Kaldreth (17. November 2009)

Hier mal mein aktueller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. November 2009)

Was ist das denn für eine tolle Leiste wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2009)

_Rocket Dock _


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. November 2009)

Danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2009)

^^ 1920x1080 hab ich aufm lappi, schon schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Rocket Dock _



Stimmt! Tolle Sache sehr praktisch und sehr individuell gestaltbar! Kennt jemand ein Programm wo man sich Icons selbst erstellen kann? Bzw. wie das grds funktioniert?


----------



## Sigmea (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_Mein Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab relativ Schlicht diesmal gehalten denke werde die Ordne rund co Ausblenden und ne andere Optik fur die ordner nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Auf meinem kleinen Lappy hab ich das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2009)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie machst du das, dass der Hintergrund auf beide Bildschirme verteilt wird? Habe immer gedacht das geht nicht?!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie machst du das, dass der Hintergrund auf beide Bildschirme verteilt wird? Habe immer gedacht das geht nicht?!



Ultramon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2009)

Gibts auch was, dass nichts kostet?


----------



## chopi (20. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gibts auch was, dass nichts kostet?



Hintergrund mit Gimp in zwei Teile schneiden?


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2009)

Das hilft mir nicht... wenn ich ein Bild als Hintergrund festlege, erscheint auf beiden Monitoren je 1. Es soll aber nur 1 mal da sein und zwischen den Bildschirmen aufgeteilt.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einer der 12 Wallpaper die bei mir gerade durchlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Auf meinem kleinen Lappy hab ich das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




<3


----------



## Dietrich (21. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gibts auch was, dass nichts kostet?




Habs ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal verlinkt:

DisplayFusion

MfG


----------



## Minastirit (22. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das hilft mir nicht... wenn ich ein Bild als Hintergrund festlege, erscheint auf beiden Monitoren je 1. Es soll aber nur 1 mal da sein und zwischen den Bildschirmen aufgeteilt.


display fusion 

ist gratis, zumindest die standart version bei der man einfach 2 hintergrund bilder hat.
das automatisch wechseln und co kostet .. aber das brauch ich sowiso nid


----------



## LiangZhou (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Game




Wie kann man nochmal alte Posts von sich ansehen? (Vorzugsweise nur aus diesem Thread) Such ein altes WP von mir :O


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...sult_type=posts

Nur aus diesem Thread geht afaik nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...sult_type=posts
> 
> Nur aus diesem Thread geht afaik nicht
> 
> ...




danke, aber bis ich s da gefunden habe läuft mein PC nicht mehr ;D


----------



## XXI. (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


For the Empire!!


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_hab ma wieder Rocketdock angeschmissen und neuer desktop Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal etwas nicht so Pelziges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## XXI. (23. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hab ma wieder Rocketdock angeschmissen und neuer desktop Hintergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was'n das für'n viech?


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich stell mir grad vor:
_"So Leute, die Schlacht ist vorbei, der Gegner wurde besiegt und der Rest seiner Truppen in die Flucht geschlagen! Und jetzt lasst uns alle mal vor dem Schlachtfeld posen und Fotos schiessen!"_


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n viech?



_Das Viech ist ein Sergal einer der wenigen netten zeichnungen :/_


----------



## PC-Flo (23. November 2009)

Hey,

hab mir gerade dieses Thema durchgelesen.

Dabei bin ich auf das Programm "RocketDock" gestossen!
Sieht eicht gut aus, was man da alles mit seinem Destop machen kann

Bin danach auf die Homepage von Rocketdock und hab da einen Destophintergrund gesehen der mir unglaublich gut gefällt!!

Kennt den hier jemand?
http://rocketdock.com/images/screenshots/w...lder-layout.jpg

Währe echt genial, jemand das original Bild hat!
(oder ein ähnliches Bild)

MfG
PC-Flo


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal mein neuer ^^


----------



## PC-Flo (23. November 2009)

Ok den Hintergurnd habe ich gefunden... habe aber was anderes auf dem Herzen

Und zwar hab ich mir gerade RockedDock runtergladen... geht auch alles wunderbar nur

hat man doch 3 Möglichkeiten der Anzeige

Immer im Vordergrund
Im Fenstermodus (normal)
Immer im Hintergrund

so da liegt mein Problem

Wenn ich "Immer in Vordergrund" wähle passt das alles die Leiste ist immer da, wenn ich im Internet bin stöhrt mich das nicht, aber sobald ich in ein Game gehe ist die Leiste ja immer noch da und das nervt!
Ok die erste möglichkeit ist nicht für mich....

Die Zweite ist gut, wenn ich in ein Spiel gehe ist sie weg. NUR wenn ich das Spiel im Fenstermodus habe erkennt diese Leiste von RockedDock nicht, dass ich aufn Destop bin und sie eig. da sein sollte... wenn ich das Internet nicht minimiere sondern nur durch ALT+Tab auf den Destop wechsle ist die Leiste auch nicht da...

Und die 3 Möglichkeit ist, dass die Leiste nicht da ist^^

Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr da ne Lösung für?


----------



## XXI. (23. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das Viech ist ein Sergal einer der wenigen netten zeichnungen :/_



Mischung aus Wiesel und Wolf?!? Kranker Scheiß´...


----------



## Danhino (23. November 2009)

Mein Desktop, atm net viel auf'm Rechner


----------



## Minastirit (23. November 2009)

mein kleiner rechner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal aufgeräumt Xd


----------



## Dietrich (23. November 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Ok den Hintergurnd habe ich gefunden... habe aber was anderes auf dem Herzen






Danhino schrieb:


> Mein Desktop, atm net viel auf'm Rechner




Könnt ihr beide bitte mal eure Hintergründe irgendwo hochladen oder mir einen Link geben, wo ich die finde.
Hab gerade mal hardcore need nach den Bilder. Find die richtig nice!!^^

LG


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Ok den Hintergurnd habe ich gefunden... habe aber was anderes auf dem Herzen
> 
> Und zwar hab ich mir gerade RockedDock runtergladen... geht auch alles wunderbar nur
> 
> ...



Wen ich richtig verstandne habe willst du wissen wie man die leiste ausblendet bei nicht Bedarf oder ??

Dazu musst du nur auf eine freiestelle im Dock Klicken und ''Dock Automatisch Ausblenden'' anklicken das is alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wen es das wahr dan kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Rexo


----------



## Kaldreth (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Wen ich richtig verstandne habe willst du wissen wie man die leiste ausblendet bei nicht Bedarf oder ??
> 
> Dazu musst du nur auf eine freiestelle im Dock Klicken und ''Dock Automatisch Ausblenden'' anklicken das is alles
> 
> ...



Nein das meinte er nicht! Er meint, dass wenn man aus Spielen via Alt+tab auf den Desktop wechselt, dass die Leiste dann nicht angezeigt wird. Das Problem hab ich auch manchmal aber nicht immer. Hab aber auch noch keine Lösung gefunden!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. November 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> ähm nein ôo



Schönes Signaturbild mit den Wölfen. Wo hast du das her bzw. könntest du mir das schicken ?


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_o.O is das nich der Avatar von Brille ??_


----------



## Breakyou9 (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O is das nich der Avatar von Brille ??_



er "gehört" ja nicht ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sie haben den gleichen


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Ist aber irritierent wen 2 den selben Avatar haben _


----------



## advanced08 (24. November 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Ok den Hintergurnd habe ich gefunden... habe aber was anderes auf dem Herzen



giev plx 



Danhino schrieb:


> Mein Desktop, atm net viel auf'm Rechner




Welches Design ist den das ?


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Wen ich noch richtig weis brauch man dazu WIndows 7 

das Design denke ich bin mir abe rnicht sicher hat er von deviantart_


----------



## advanced08 (24. November 2009)

Hab es gefunden und zu laufen gebracht, aber das mit den Icons find ich blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O is das nich der Avatar von Brille ??_



Du weisst,dass das ein Standardava hier im Forum ist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du weisst,dass das ein Standartava hier im Forum ist?


abgesehen davon, dass es standard heisst, hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, hier mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_xD hab da wohl in einem schlechten moment geschrieben xD _


----------



## PC-Flo (25. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nein das meinte er nicht! Er meint, dass wenn man aus Spielen via Alt+tab auf den Desktop wechselt, dass die Leiste dann nicht angezeigt wird. Das Problem hab ich auch manchmal aber nicht immer. Hab aber auch noch keine Lösung gefunden!



Richtig. Habe es jetzt so gelöst.
Dass die Leiste automatisch ausgeblendet wird, aber immer in den Vordergrund geschoben wird, sobald man mit der Maus an den Bildschirmrand fährt. D.h. in Spielen kann ich auch auf die Leiste zugreifen, ohne das Spiel zu verlassen. (Oder im Internet, ohne auf den Destop zu wechseln)

Eig. wollte ich aber, dass die Leiste an den Destop gebunden ist und immer angezeigt wird. Das ist aber leider nicht möglich bzw. ich habs nicht gefunden



advanced08 schrieb:


> giev plx
> 
> 
> Welches Design ist den das ?




hier ist er

http://i47.tinypic.com/inu1rd.jpg

leider nicht in meiner (1920x1080) Auflösung, aber es geht gerade noch, von der Schärfe her!

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Servon (25. November 2009)

rechter Monitor ist etwas kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: Bildabmessungen 3150x1100
edith2: Ich lese gerade, das einige Probleme haben ein Bild auf zwei Monitoren darzustellen. Ihr braucht kein extra Programm dafür, bei passender Bildgröße einfach die Bildposition auf nebeneinander stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelsgurke (25. November 2009)

das is mein desktop von meinem kleinen laptop.
is halt nur son ding für schule,wichtige sachen aufschreiben und keine spiele :[




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein richtiger desktop sieht fast genauso aus..auch ein the used wallpaper.^^


----------



## Sigmea (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

So mal mein neuer Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_Mein Ganz neuer Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## F-S-N (28. November 2009)

Mein XP:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. November 2009)

Ist das nicht der Protagonist von Prototype?
Geilstes Xbox Game neben Forza imho^^


----------



## Assari (29. November 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Mein XP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hats XP?

Wie haste die Uhr oben in die Ecke Gepackt und die Leiste unten so geil gemacht?


----------



## LiangZhou (29. November 2009)

Hab mir eben RocketDock gezogen ( Hammergeiles Ding! )

Noch ein paar Fragen dazu: 


Kann ich irgendwo einheitliche Ordnersymbole kriegen? Firefox neben Teamspeak und Combat Arms sieht eben scheisse aus.



Wie kann ich meine Taskleiste kommplet ausblenden und im Rocketdock eine Startmenüverknüpfung haben?



Wieso ist bei manchen Symbolen ein schwarzes Dreieck über dem RocketDock Icon?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab mir eben RocketDock gezogen ( Hammergeiles Ding! )
> 
> Noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> ...


----------



## F-S-N (29. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Du hats XP?
> 
> Wie haste die Uhr oben in die Ecke Gepackt und die Leiste unten so geil gemacht?



Die uhr is von Yahoo (http://widgets.yahoo.com/)





Die leiste is ein Them für XP (http://www.netzwelt.de/download/8919-concave-vs.html)


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Mein Alter nach nem Computer Crash :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2009)

Mein neuer Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. November 2009)

Danke Nawato, ich finde in den Einstellungen nichts wo ich die Taskleitse ausblenden kann? Und woher krieg ich eine Startmenüverknüpfung?^^

Hab mir jetzt ürbigens Ordnersymbole gezogen weiß aber nicht wie ich sie einbinde :O


----------



## Nawato (29. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Danke Nawato, ich finde in den Einstellungen nichts wo ich die Taskleitse ausblenden kann? Und woher krieg ich eine Startmenüverknüpfung?^^
> 
> Hab mir jetzt ürbigens Ordnersymbole gezogen weiß aber nicht wie ich sie einbinde :O


AAAAAAAALSO ^^  zu den Ordnersymbolen du klickst bei der Rocket Dock mit Rechtsklick auf das Symbol das du ändern willst, dann auf Symbol-Eigenschaften, dort dann auf das + und den Ordner mit den Icons, dann in der Liste über dem + auf den Ordner und dort dann das Symbol auswählen.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> AAAAAAAALSO ^^  zu den Ordnersymbolen du klickst bei der Rocket Dock mit Rechtsklick auf das Symbol das du ändern willst, dann auf Symbol-Eigenschaften, dort dann auf das + und den Ordner mit den Icons, dann in der Liste über dem + auf den Ordner und dort dann das Symbol auswählen.




Supa, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Mein Brannd Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mein neuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mein Brannd Neuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil gibbes den auch in 1920 zu 1080?


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Hast ne PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahre nice wne ich ergebnis sehen wurde ^^_


----------



## Arland (2. Dezember 2009)

So schauts im Moment bei mir aus... ändert sich aber zur Zeit fast täglich.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werd mir morgen noch versuchen das zu verbessern


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AoM r0xx0rt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich poste hier in ein paar Wochen auch meinen Desktop, da hab ich dann den Neuen PC UND sogar ein Admin pW, hoffe, dass ich dann auch ein paar Spielereien machen kann. Mein PC ist im Moment extrem unflexibel


----------



## Nawato (6. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2009)

Neu,zur Abwechslung mal wieder hell.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

ist das polnisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (7. Dezember 2009)

Des is doch Pikatchu.....


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Des is doch Pikatchu.....



ich mein die Sprache oben :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (7. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich mein die Sprache oben :/
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ka




hat jemand neue Anregungen für ein neues Hintergrundbild??


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

4Walled
Auflösung auswählen und los!
Ich find da immer neue Bilder und kann mich meist nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Dezember 2009)

Mein Winter Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ist das polnisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup.


F-S-N schrieb:


> Des is doch Pikatchu.....


Jup.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Dezember 2009)

Und mal wieder Diablo 3 als Wallpaper *_*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab vor ein paar Seiten was von diesem Rainmeter gelesen und werd mir das jetzt auch mal anschauen... da gibt's ja scheinbar einige sehr geile Skins .)


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soooo...IN FLAMES!

Mein Wallpaper wechselt ständig, aber In Flamse konnten sich lange halten bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4Walles ist ne gute Wallpaperseite! Danke Breakyou!


----------



## Nawato (8. Dezember 2009)

Tardok schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joah, man hat nur ein bischen viel pr0n


----------



## nalcarya (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mich in Rainmeter verliebt! <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper hab ich irgendwann vor ~2 Jahren selbst gemacht. Unten links ist CD Art Display mit dem Skin "Tahiry".

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Rainmeter Twitter-Client (vielleicht auch einen für Messenger) und ein funtionierendes, schickes Windows7 Theme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Rainmeter Twitter-Client (vielleicht auch einen für Messenger) und ein funtionierendes, schickes Windows7 Theme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für Rainmeter gibt es im Enigma Skin einen Twitter-Reader. Benutze ihn selber.


----------



## nalcarya (9. Dezember 2009)

Ups, den hab ich ja mal voll übersehen. Gleich mal testen, danke! .)


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Soooo mal wieder was geändert xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wumbo (9. Dezember 2009)

Mein Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (9. Dezember 2009)

Restmüll und Bio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (9. Dezember 2009)

So, nochmal mit dem Twitterdings von Enigma:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Tweets schreiben kann man da leider nicht, oder überseh ich noch was?

Generell noch irgendwelche tollen Rainmeter-Skins zu empfehlen? .)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein desi^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 4Walled



Nett Seite! aber da kommen, mach Bilder die nicht gerade für unter 18 ist. ^^ aber Sonst super Seite!


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_**Facepalm**

Das liegt daran das es ne Bunker seite is fur gut gemachte 4  chan wallpaper :/_


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 4Walled
> Auflösung auswählen und los!
> Ich find da immer neue Bilder und kann mich meist nicht entscheiden
> 
> ...



thx für diese hammer Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Dezember 2009)

4walled hängt bei mir :O


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 4walled hängt bei mir :O


Das macht es immer mal zwischendurch um neue Bilder zu laden.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das macht es immer mal zwischendurch um neue Bilder zu laden.




Naja, wenn ich auf Search klicke, lädt es ewig :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich auf Search klicke, lädt es ewig :O


Die Seite ist Teilweise auch Scheiss langsam...


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Das die seite so langsam is is aber erst seit neusten so_


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

bei mir war es immer so dass ca. 20 Bilder geladen werden dann muss ich warten bis die naechsten 20 geladen werden?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Dezember 2009)

Das ist normal, weil er ja sucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber manchmal warte ich 10 Minuten -_- ^^


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer <3 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spaaaaaam!!! ist langweilig, aber ich mag diesen Blick ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Dezember 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich hab mich in Rainmeter verliebt! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, das sieht hammer aus :O


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal zur Abwechslung.
Für alle die vllt wissen wollen,was das is: LINK


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

geiler desktop^^


----------



## Keyblader (13. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht ziemlich spaß auf 4walled rumzusuchen.

wo ich schonmal hier bin wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand das programm/plugin kennt für die "blondine" auf der rechten seite dieses bildes:

http://4walled.org/edit.php?id=155431

scheint irgendwie, unter anderem, mit winamp verknüpft zu sein. hat jemand eine ahnung was das sein könnte?

hier noch ein zweites beispiel: http://4walled.org/edit.php?id=155432


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Dezember 2009)

4walled gefällt mir eigentlich, aber gibt es sowas ähnliches mit WP's in HD ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schonmal.


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> 4walled gefällt mir eigentlich, aber gibt es sowas ähnliches mit WP's in HD ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nimm da doch die HD auflösungen xD was ähnliches kenn ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2009)

Schau dir mal http://www.ewallpapers.eu/  und http://interfacelift.com/ an, die haben viele Wallpaper in hohen Auflösungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schau dir mal http://www.ewallpapers.eu/  und http://interfacelift.com/ an, die haben viele Wallpaper in hohen Auflösungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke @ EspCap & Nawato


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2009)

Mein Desktop





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wow, das sieht hammer aus :O


Danke .)

Das Twitter-Plugin hab ich dann doch wieder rausgenommen, weil's die Tweets nur abgeschnitten anzeigt und man dann eh auf die Website gehen muss um sie ganz zu lesen :>


----------



## mastergamer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ganz neu. Gefällt' mir sehr gut die Ansicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Wen ich meinen Posten wurde wurden mich einige als Fur Fag beschimpfen ^^ deshalb lass ich es im Moment ^^_


----------



## mastergamer (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wen ich meinen Posten wurde wurden mich einige als Fur Fag beschimpfen ^^ deshalb lass ich es im Moment ^^_



Tu es .. Tu es .. Tu es .. Tu es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Tu es .. Tu es .. Tu es .. Tu es!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hat aber einen nicht ganz buffedlegalen Hintergrund xD


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Er hat aber einen nicht ganz buffedlegalen Hintergrund xD



Wayne? Post es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_xD Noxiel Hat die Zensur schere selber angesetzt ^^_


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD Noxiel Hat die Zensur schere selber angesetzt ^^_


muss doch als mod mit gutem beispiel vorangehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

So schaut's aus. Ich kann mich doch nicht selbst verwarnen.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Noniel das wallpaper hattest du früher schon mal vor ca. 1nem jahr aber da waren die nippel mit buffed logos verdeckt ^^ also hier im thread^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
/fix_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> /fix_



Hä ?


----------



## M_of_D (16. Dezember 2009)

Auch mal wieder neu : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Dezember 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder neu :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frägchen:

Wie bekommst du das das mit diesen kleinen schwarzen Leisten im Desktop hin, da wo Mediaplayer, cpu Auslastungen, Uhr usw. ist. Ich kenn mich mit dem Vista Sidebar Zeugs nicht so aus und würds auch mal gerne bei mir ein bisschen verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## M_of_D (16. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Frägchen:
> 
> Wie bekommst du das das mit diesen kleinen schwarzen Leisten im Desktop hin, da wo Mediaplayer, cpu Auslastungen, Uhr usw. ist. Ich kenn mich mit dem Vista Sidebar Zeugs nicht so aus und würds auch mal gerne bei mir ein bisschen verändern
> 
> ...



Rainmeter + HUD.Vision(white) 
Kannst du dir auf customize.org runterladen.


----------



## Klunker (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Noniel das wallpaper hattest du früher schon mal vor ca. 1nem jahr aber da waren die nippel mit buffed logos verdeckt ^^ also hier im thread^^



kam mir auch gerade in den sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu meinem desktop, ich mag es eher ruhig, grelle farben oder chars die den ganzen bildschirm ausfühlen kommen nie auf den schirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Dezember 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Rainmeter + HUD.Vision(white)
> Kannst du dir auf customize.org runterladen.




<3 U. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Nenjo27 (16. Dezember 2009)

Meiner zur Zeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (16. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich mir Hud.Vision runterladen will sagt mein Viren programm immer: 
Website gesperrt!
G Data InternetSecurity 2010 hat den Zugriff auf diese Webseite verweigert.
Die Seite enthält infizierten Code: Trojan.Generic.2165878 (2x) (Engine A).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Was ist denn auf den Bildern drauf die weiss durch gestrichen sind? sicher die Porno Bilder.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2009)

mal ein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was ist denn auf den Bildern drauf die weiss durch gestrichen sind? sicher die Porno Bilder.


nein Urlaubsbilder..
ich war mit 12 Freunden am See und wir haben uns ein Haus gemietet.
Was dort passiert ist, ist für solch junge Augen wie deine nix.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> nein Urlaubsbilder..
> ich war mit 12 Freunden am See und wir haben uns ein Haus gemietet.
> Was dort passiert ist, ist für solch junge Augen wie deine nix.


18+ ist aber sehr jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bald ist Weihnachten, hier noch mal meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Mein Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 40 Minuten suche auf Deviantart ^^ und Total Abgefahrenen Bildern in Favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Rocketdock Icon Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (17. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mit Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

Hammergeiler Wallaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst du den linken/hochladen?


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Zum Test ma n Neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zum Test ma n Neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du MetalFurry xD


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Du kannst dir solche Kommi´s nie verkneifne oder Nawa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du kannst dir solche Kommi´s nie verkneifne oder Nawa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pff wieso sollte ich ? ^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahr ja Klar Black-Star Fan boy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yay


----------



## Briefklammer (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhm was einfaches und ordentliches...


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)

Mein kleiner Feiner neuer Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_AA FAIL!!_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Und was meinst du da mit?


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Hab n Nachtschwarmer beitrag hier rein gepostet und fail editiert ^^ sry hatte fail4me machen sollen ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bester Character in CoD MW2 imho


----------



## Nawato (20. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop den hat ich au ne weile als Wallpaper ^^ Ghost ROCKT^^


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop den hat ich au ne weile als Wallpaper ^^ Ghost ROCKT^^




CoD Spoiler lolz



Spoiler



Bin total gefrustet das er stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily (20. Dezember 2009)

die gute alte scheibenwelt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (20. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> CoD Spoiler lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Jap schon sehr schade...



Aber genug OT ^^ 

@El Homer Colles Bilde, aber gab es das vor kurzem hier nicht schon mal?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Dezember 2009)

Lily schrieb:


> die gute alte scheibenwelt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich muss schon sagen das mich das Bild ziemlich verstört


----------



## Lily (21. Dezember 2009)

warüm? ist doch nur ne riesige schildkröte zu sehen, die 4 elefanten auf dem panzer trägt, welche wiederum die scheibenwelt tragen^^


----------



## Zwizazadera (21. Dezember 2009)

Mein Prachtstück auch mal reinwerf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tschuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2009)

Ok kannst du mir den link geben für die Festplatten anzeige (ist das ein Windows gadget?) und der der Grafikarten. danke!!


----------



## F-S-N (21. Dezember 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Mein Prachtstück auch mal reinwerf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!


sehr schön.....welches Betriebsystem hast du?? win 7??


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2009)

Lily schrieb:


> warüm? ist doch nur ne riesige schildkröte zu sehen, die 4 elefanten auf dem panzer trägt, welche wiederum die scheibenwelt tragen^^




Ach, wenns nur das ist ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Dezember 2009)

entschuldige mal ein rießeiges wiesel trägt mein haus das ist doch wohl normal :O


----------



## Zwizazadera (21. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> sehr schön.....welches Betriebsystem hast du?? win 7??




Jopp das ist Win7 64bit


----------



## Zwizazadera (21. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ok kannst du mir den link geben für die Festplatten anzeige (ist das ein Windows gadget?) und der der Grafikarten. danke!!




Hi klar kannst den Links haben *G*

Also das GRafikkarten Gadget läuft nur zusammen mit RivaTuner !

Hier gibt es RivaTuner UND das Gadget !!!
Gadget + RivaTuner


Und der Link zum HDD Gadget:

Sushis DriveInfo


Die Leiste oben ist mit RocketDock gemacht und das Icons Set ist Lucid Icons

RocketDock

Icon Set:
Lucid Icons Set 1
Lucid Icon Set2
Lucid Icon Set 3
Lucid Icon Set 4

Das sind mehrere Icon Sets da immer wieder neue Anwendungen dazu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch das Wallpaper wer es haben möchte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder noch ein Paar andere *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Mein Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (21. Dezember 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer auf solche Bilder steht kann ja auch einfach mal auf der Seite von dem Künstler vorbei schauen

Alexius


----------



## eimer07 (21. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie bekommt man den kleinen Music-Player unten in der Leiste? Geht das auch mit WinAmp?


----------



## Zwizazadera (21. Dezember 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wer auf solche Bilder steht kann ja auch einfach mal auf der Seite von dem Künstler vorbei schauen
> 
> Alexius




Hey Danke für den TIP ich hab schon ewig gesucht wer das Bild gemacht hat THX !!!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Dezember 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> wie bekommt man den kleinen Music-Player unten in der Leiste? Geht das auch mit WinAmp?



klicke rechts auf der taskleiste wähle Symbolleiste Windows Media Player anzeigen jedes mal wenn du im WMP auf dem minus klicks sieht es aus wie auf dem bild


----------



## Nawato (22. Dezember 2009)

Mein kleiner feiner neuer der mit anderen 8 Bildern angezeigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (22. Dezember 2009)

Mein desk in der Arbeit : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Bekommst davon keine augen schmerzen ??_


----------



## Dominau (22. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bekommst davon keine augen schmerzen ??_





nö habe noch viel schlimmere bilder^^ das ist doch noch armlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Hier mein Ganz Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer, ziemlich leer im Moment^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bekommst davon keine augen schmerzen ??_



^^


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer Liebling ^^ FÜR DAS CHAOS !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da ich bei meinen Bildern immer die volle Ansicht schätze und mir nicht die Mühe machen möchte jedes Mal die Icons so zu verschieben, dass nichts verdeckt ist, habe ich sie einfach in die Taskleiste verbannt. Unten rechts, neben dem System Tray kannst du klein das Wort "Desktop" sehen, klickst du da drauf, öffnet sich ein Menu und du siehst alle Icons die normalerweise auf dem Desktop wären und dir die Sicht versperren würden. ^^



Oh, das kenn ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verwende dafür nur keine Ordner, sondern RocketDock. Ist ne ausblendbare Leiste, in die man seine Desktopsymbole packen kann. Macht deshalb auch keinen Sinn, dass ich meinen poste. Das wären nur zwei mal 1920x1200 Bilder von dem Deathwing-Cataclysm Desktophintergrund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2009)

Was neues :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann in den Ferien werd ich mich mal mit Rainmeter auseinandersetzen, solange bleibts so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> Blood for the Bloodgod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD genau das Bild ist eigentlich größer aber ich hab keine 3200er Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und schade das es net von 40k ist!

Aber trotzdem der coolste Gott ist immer noch der coolste, egal ob normal oder 40k ^^

Blood for the Bloodgod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (24. Dezember 2009)

Frisch zu Weihnachten neuer 23Zoll Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immoment sieht er so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Dezember 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Frisch zu Weihnachten neuer 23Zoll Bildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Auflösung ist ja niedrig oder haste das Bild verkleinert?^^

Ich habe 1920x1080



Mein derzeitiger Desktop(Pc neu aufgesetzt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich kuck mal nach nem guten Wallpaper in Full HD^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war auf der Suche nach Yoko Wallpapers, dann stand da einfach "This is the end of the internet" <- LoL ?
Wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte, wäre toll^^. Hab' grad viel zuviel Zeit.
Danke und Gruss^^


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT kommt da immer wenn se keine Bilder mehr haben oder ewig am laden sind.


----------



## Destilatus (25. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So isses bei mir aufm lappi


----------



## Snorod (26. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (26. Dezember 2009)

Snorod schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Wie hast du die Icons da nach unten gebracht, und zweitens, wie machst du eine Digital Uhr ?


----------



## layout123 (26. Dezember 2009)

Schlicht, aber ich mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snorod (26. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> 1. Wie hast du die Icons da nach unten gebracht, und zweitens, wie machst du eine Digital Uhr ?



Die Icons werden einfach in die Leiste gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Digitaluhr ist ein gadget, hab es dir mal HIER hochgeladen falls du es haben möchtest.

tschöö


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (26. Dezember 2009)

Snorod schrieb:


> Die Icons werden einfach in die Leiste gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Dezember 2009)

layout123 schrieb:


> Schlicht, aber ich mag ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





omfg need!!11 gief pliex!!1eins


----------



## Snorod (26. Dezember 2009)

layout123 schrieb:


> Schlicht, aber ich mag ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Wallpaper hätte ich gern, woher bekommt man es ?


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Hier mein Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## layout123 (27. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> omfg need!!11 gief pliex!!1eins



?


----------



## layout123 (27. Dezember 2009)

Snorod schrieb:


> Das Wallpaper hätte ich gern, woher bekommt man es ?



Uff, habe ich bei 4walled.org gefunden, müsste ich selber nochmal suchen,mache ich morgen!

Edit : http://4walled.org/edit.php?id=176096 
bitte!


----------



## Snorod (27. Dezember 2009)

layout123 schrieb:


> Uff, habe ich bei 4walled.org gefunden, müsste ich selber nochmal suchen,mache ich morgen!
> 
> Edit : http://4walled.org/edit.php?id=176096
> bitte!



Super dank dir.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Dezember 2009)

layout123 schrieb:


> ?



Wollte extrem überdreht zeigen das ich das WP gerne hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke btw


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neuer mit Windows 7 <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zurzeit das als Hintergrund (bearbeitet, damit es auf meinen 1024er Monitor passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Mein Neuer bleibt nur noch 2 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## chopi (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der is noch nicht fertig,is auch noch ziemlich leer. 
Btw,kann mir jemand sagen wieso bei mir kein einziges Nowplaying widget geht? q.q
(Übrigens,vielen dank an Maladin für seine Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2009)

Die Zeitanzeige sieht cool aus... ist das ein Rainmeter Skin oder was eigenständiges?
Oder ist das immer noch unter Linux?


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Zeitanzeige sieht cool aus... ist das ein Rainmeter Skin oder was eigenständiges?
> Oder ist das immer noch unter Linux?


Das ist ein (Super)Karambawidget und ja,es ist immernoch Linux (Opensuse 11.2)

Hier nochma ne aktualisierte Version,mit NowPlaying-Anzeige



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorschläge,was ich da noch verbessern kann?


----------



## Arni4k (2. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach un leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deviantart ist dein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teka1993 (3. Januar 2010)

so siehts bei mir aus


----------



## Snorod (3. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist ein (Super)Karambawidget und ja,es ist immernoch Linux (Opensuse 11.2)
> 
> Hier nochma ne aktualisierte Version,mit NowPlaying-Anzeige
> 
> ...



Hm Windows installieren? ^^ xD


----------



## teka1993 (3. Januar 2010)

Snorod schrieb:


> Hm Windows installieren? ^^ xD


Du hast wohl den Sinn dieses Threades verfehlt...also auch keine Ahnung warum das nicht aussieht wie Windows


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2010)

Snorod schrieb:


> Hm Windows installieren? ^^ xD


Mir scheint,du kennst die Bedeutung des Wortes "verbessern" nicht,hier ein Wiktionarylink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist ein (Super)Karambawidget und ja,es ist immernoch Linux (Opensuse 11.2)
> 
> Hier nochma ne aktualisierte Version,mit NowPlaying-Anzeige
> 
> ...



Hammer! Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt sieht fantastisch aus! Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das Hintergrundbild zu bekommen? Echt schöne nowplaying Anzeige!


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2010)

http://images.google.de/images?q=wood%20wa...l=de&tab=wi


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> http://images.google.de/images?q=wood%20wa...l=de&tab=wi



Sehr gut danke! Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snorod (4. Januar 2010)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl den Sinn dieses Threades verfehlt...also auch keine Ahnung warum das nicht aussieht wie Windows



Ich hab schon mit *nix gearbeitet da warst du noch nicht mal geboren.


----------



## Snorod (4. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Mir scheint,du kennst die Bedeutung des Wortes "verbessern" nicht,hier ein Wiktionarylink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja ist ja gut, sollte nur ein kleiner scherz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht das es jetzt hier offtopic wird.

Gruß


----------



## nemø (4. Januar 2010)

Mein Desktop, man beachte wie ich aus verschiedenen Elementen mich in das Bild rein hab ^^


----------



## Zwizazadera (4. Januar 2010)

So Kleines Update @TS3 und Mirand IM angepasst an mein DarkSkin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Januar 2010)

_Diesmal etwas anderes**Hust Hust**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flames werden Ignoriert_


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

@rexo das bild ist razer schleichwerbung für furrys, seht euch diese grünen zeichen an, tsts


----------



## Rexo (4. Januar 2010)

_Dan geh dich bei Shiuk beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dan geh dich bei Shiuk beschweren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


den gibts nicht bei wikipedia also kenne ich ihn nicht


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Mein Desktop, man beachte wie ich aus verschiedenen Elementen mich in das Bild rein hab ^^





omfg purer Augenkrebs imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> omfg purer Augenkrebs imho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagt der, mit dem verpixxelten okami avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja der ordner links unten ist meine ablage wo ich jeden mist hintu und 1mal im monat aurfäum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst hätt ich wohl beide seiten mit icons zugespammt


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2010)

Snorod schrieb:


> Jaja ist ja gut, sollte nur ein kleiner scherz sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir sind hier bei Bufäd! Hier wird das Offtopic zum Topic und Jungfrauen bleiben Jungfrauen (an dem Teil arbeiten wir noch) !
Mein Desktop ist übrigens immernoch nicht voll,was kann man ausser ner viel zu großen Uhr und einen völlig unnötigem NowPlayingwidget noch draufpacken?


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> sagt der, mit dem verpixxelten okami avatar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meins ist eine Animation und bei weitem nicht so unscharf und verpixelt wie das WP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Mein Desktop, man beachte wie ich aus verschiedenen Elementen mich in das Bild rein hab ^^


Ist das OS X Tiger oder ein alter Stylepack?


----------



## nemø (5. Januar 2010)

Tiger, ja, aber bald kommt mein neuer PC


----------



## Tilbie (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner, n bissel unordendlich, wird aber auch bald mal wieder formatiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Januar 2010)

seit langem mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Wo gibts den Hintergrund,? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Januar 2010)

habs von 4walled.org
aber genauen Link hab ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst mir aber eine PM mit deiner ICQ Nummer schicken, falls vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann schick ich es dir


----------



## Breakyou (6. Januar 2010)

http://www.abload.de/img/12625717370638x7w.png oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2010)

Falls 4walled bei euch langsam/nicht gehn sollte,versucht es mal mit http://wallbase.net/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier habt ihr btw noch ne schöne ANleitung,wie ihr euren Desktop perfekt macht
http://www.abload.de/img/1262843937766ravo.jpg

Was bin ich heute nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

Mit einem Dank an Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Wieder mal was von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Mein Neuer mit Bayonetta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Januar 2010)

Mein neuer,seitdem ich zur Abwchslung XP draufhab.
(Einmal Desktop,einmal Winamp)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie ist der noch ziemlich leer...Hat jemand Vorschläge wie ich den noch verbessern kann?


----------



## H2OTest (11. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendwie ist der noch ziemlich leer...Hat jemand Vorschläge wie ich den noch verbessern kann?



Hmm also am Musikgeschmak gibs nix zu verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isse meins. Isse gut


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Mmm..Jay Naylor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist nich der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auch ma mein Neuer Bayonetta <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Was geht Dich meine Taskleiste an, Kerl? Oo

Jay Naylor ist schon cool. ^^


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Was geht Dich meine Taskleiste an, Kerl? Oo*
> 
> Jay Naylor ist schon cool. ^^



_
Is mier nur zu erst ins auge geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nich böse sein btte**angst bekommt**_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Scherz. Ich habe den Ordner absichtlich geöffnet gelassen, ich dachte mir schon, dass du drauf anspringst. ^^
*Heft für angewandte Psychologie zuklapp*


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Scherz. Ich habe den Ordner absichtlich geöffnet gelassen, ich dachte mir schon, dass du drauf anspringst. ^^
> *Heft für angewandte Psychologie zuklapp*



_Noxiel der Hobby Psychologe bekomme ich auch Sprechstundne bei dier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_P.s das wahr nich nett_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Aber wirkungsvoll, nech. Außerdem schaut jetzt mindestens jeder dritte User, der unsere kleine Konversation liest, bei Google nach wer oder was Jay Naylor ist. Wetten?!


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber wirkungsvoll, nech. Außerdem schaut jetzt mindestens jeder dritte User, der unsere kleine Konversation liest, bei Google nach wer oder was Jay Naylor ist. Wetten?!



_Jop und einige werden danach n Psycho brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wa smeinst du ^^_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Auf den Adult Bereich kommen sie ja nicht und Original Life und Better Days sind schließlich harmlos.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Jo Better Days muss ich ma angucken habs immer vormier hergeschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klunker (11. Januar 2010)

für sowas gibt es den manga thread, bitte kein offtopic betreiben *konversation der beiden furry verrückten unterbrech >.<* ^^


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Das wahre selbst fur dne Anime Thread zu Merkwurdig Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## chopi (12. Januar 2010)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.Ich suche eine Möglichkeit (egal ob Plugin oder eigenes Prog) um mir den text des Liedes das gerade läuft auf dem Desktop anzeigen zu lassen.Ich benutze zum Musikhören Winamp.
Ich hab schon "Lyrik" gefunden,das hat aber einen unschönen Hintergrund,ich suche etwas ohne,also nur Text (Wenn jemand weiß wie das mit Lyrik geht geht das natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Screen von meinem Desktop mit Lyrik.
Danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Januar 2010)

Hab gegoogled, ich verfluche euch dafür


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was geht Dich meine Taskleiste an, Kerl? Oo
> 
> Jay Naylor ist schon cool. ^^






> Does she lick his ass in this one?



alter das sind die kommentare in seiner/ihrer gallerie

ich rieche furry pr0n 

WTF ??? O.o

edit: meiner





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Was konnen wier dafur wen ihr das Googel **eye roll**

Noxiel hatte recht_


> Aber wirkungsvoll, nech. Außerdem schaut jetzt mindestens jeder dritte User, der unsere kleine Konversation liest, bei Google nach wer oder was Jay Naylor ist. Wetten?!


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2375544
Auch wenn der Manga Bereich genauso unpassend ist.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2375544
> Auch wenn der Manga Bereich genauso unpassend ist.



_NOIN!!!!

**schlechte Slow Motion**_


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habs gern schlicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Wieso zeigt wallbase die Bilder nicht an die ich aussuch?


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wieso zeigt wallbase die Bilder nicht an die ich aussuch?



Ist bei mir auch grad so.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Januar 2010)

Kennt Jemand eine Gute Seite für Wallpaper in 1980x1080? wenn es geht mir Girls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

ewallpapers.eu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

4walled :/


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

@ ichbinnichtschuld

Gefällt mir sehr. Trotzdem finde ich : 2-3 Icons gehören neben dem Papierkorb schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir sind : Firfox, ICQ, iTunes und WoW zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unter Windows 7 64 Bit / Aero Glas + Blatt Hintergrund

Kannst leider nicht posten, sitz hier an nem XP Rechner von der Firma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 f' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

' />


----------



## nalcarya (18. Januar 2010)

Hab mal wieder was neues zusammengebastelt. Das Wallpaper hatte ich zwar vor kurzem schonmal, ist aber einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider will der VisualStyle nicht ganz funktionieren, eigentlich sollte das Startmenüsymbol auch anders aussehen. Meiner Recherche nach liegt es entweder am 64Bit-System oder daran dass die Taskleiste oben ist... oder beides Oo

edit: Link korrigiert.


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

Neuer Wallpaper :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rainmeter hab ich neulich mal draufgehauen, aber noch nichts damit gemacht.. mal sehen wann ich dafür Zeit finde..


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

Und hier nochmal ich... ist nur der Player wieder dazugekommen, den hatte ich ganz vergessen anzupassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Januar 2010)

Vllt kann mir ja mal wer helfen, ichs usche ein hintergrundbild mit der Auflösung 1920x1080.
Es soll ein verstaubtes Klavier/Piano draufsein. Leider hab ich bisher keins gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Januar 2010)

Mein neuer:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man wird das geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Mein Brandneuer <3 

und in 2 Monaten hab ich n neuen pc mit Windows 7 dan heisst es Bye Bye Alter Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Januar 2010)

hier meiner http://4walled.org/edit.php?id=191738


----------



## Nawato (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mein Brandneuer <3
> 
> und in 2 Monaten hab ich n neuen pc mit Windows 7 dan heisst es Bye Bye Alter Desktop
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch ziemlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einen Desktop kann man ja wieder nachbasteln ^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ist doch ziemlich egal
> ...


_Das wahre aber nicht das selbe _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Toll, ich würde auch gern grafisch was könne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber ich hab ja zwei Linke Händer. (Wieso musste ich 2 Linke Handprothesen nehmen, nur weil sie 20% billiger wahren wie 1 Linke und 1 Rechte...).


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das wahre aber nicht das selbe _






Und wenn du dir den jetzt per e-mail schickst? Dann kannste dein Bild doch mit dem neuen pc neu abspeichern oder?


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir den jetzt per e-mail schickst? Dann kannste dein Bild doch mit dem neuen pc neu abspeichern oder?


_

Meine damit das Design das Felling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Meine damit das Design das Felling
> 
> ...



Achso ok das kann ich natürlich auch nachvollziehen.^^


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2010)

So,ich hab auch was neues,diesmal Holz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab allerdings noch ein kleines Problem,mir fehlt eine schöne Uhr oben rechts,entweder auch im Holzstyle oder etwas dazu passendes.
Ausserdem gefällt mir atm mein Objectdock auch noch nicht,habt ihr Vorschläge dazu?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ist btw win7,hatt ich auch noch nicht *g*)


----------



## Xondor (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> So,ich hab auch was neues,diesmal Holz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht wieder hervorragend aus! Ist der Text links ein Liedtext des aktuellen Liedes? Die Leiste oben ist Rocket Dock? Wie bekommst du die Symbole bzw. Text so hin!?


----------



## sympathisant (26. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat jemand ne idee, wo man sowas herbekommt? ohne das 007-logo und den text. also nur die stahlplatte als wallpaper?


----------



## Manoroth (26. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein neuer^^


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich seh da nichts^^


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sieht wieder hervorragend aus! Ist der Text links ein Liedtext des aktuellen Liedes? Die Leiste oben ist Rocket Dock? Wie bekommst du die Symbole bzw. Text so hin!?



Der Text link ist der Text des Liedes,das grad im Winamp läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Programm heisst Minilyrics,einfach mal googlen (Is die floating text einstellung)
Die Leiste oben ist objectdock (is ja das selbe) mit den Reflection Icons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand vllt doch noch Ideen zu meinen Problemen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Januar 2010)

Wieder mal meiner....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (28. Januar 2010)

Wieder bisschen gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (28. Januar 2010)

[attachment=9853:nightelfboxart-1600x.jpg]Hier ist meiner.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2010)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Wieder bisschen gebastelt:



Schön sieht er aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie funktioniert das mit den verknüpfungen in der Taskleiste? wie werden da dann die fenster angezeigt?


----------



## Shourijo (28. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Schön sieht er aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Verknüpfungen in der Taskleiste, meinste da, wie man die inne Mitte bekommt?
Wie meinste das mit den Fenstern anzeigen? Die "Vorschau" Funtkion oder wie man sieht, welches offen oder zu ist?
(Sorry wenn ich da grad aufem Schlauch stehe :S)


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2010)

Nah,habs ein wenig blöd formuliert. Ich meinte einerseits,wie man sie in die Mitte bekommt und dann noch,wie das mit offenen fenstern aussieht (also mit ner vollen taskleiste) kannste da vllt nen screen machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (28. Januar 2010)

Zum Icons in der Taskleiste positionieren schauste dir am besten das Video hier an, könntes auch erklären, bin aber gerade faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dZdrnOg2fko

Auch, wenn ich nen Screen machen würde, wenn ich was geöffnet hätte, würdest du nix sehen, sähe immer noch so aus wie jetzt.
Welche Fenster offen sind, sieht man erst, wenn man mit der Maus über die Icons fährt. (Leider vom Theme her ein bisschen blöd)
Neue Fenster, die sich nicht in der Superbar angeheftet befinden, werden rechts an die Leiste angehängt. Leider zentrieren sich die Icons dann dort nicht automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (29. Januar 2010)

Ui, Shourijo deinen find ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heißt das Windows-Theme denn?


----------



## Shourijo (29. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ui, Shourijo deinen find ich auch toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Theme nennt sich "Kura7"

Hier der Link dazu: http://flat-coke.dev...final-147732701


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2010)

Vielen dank,hab die Dinger jetzt auch in der Mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du vllt noch ne Idee,welches Iconpack in son Holztheme passen würde?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein neuer kleiner Desktop auf dem Lappy.


----------



## Shourijo (29. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Vielen dank,hab die Dinger jetzt auch in der Mitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nett nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei Icons müsste ich nochmal schauen, aber ich würde aufjedenfall was schlichtes nehmen, weiß oder so... oder aber ne grelle Farbe um sich mehr vom Wallpaper abzusetzen.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Vielen dank,hab die Dinger jetzt auch in der Mitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil wie hast du die Lyrics von diesem Endgeilen Lied da hingemacht ?


----------



## chopi (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Geil wie hast du die Lyrics von diesem Endgeilen Lied da hingemacht ?



"Minilyrics" heisst das Prog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Das was du sa siehst ist btw die floating text Einstellung)


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> "Minilyrics" heisst das Prog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FREU xD DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich seh da kein bild^^


----------



## Vartez (30. Januar 2010)

Einzigste  was ich noch anders haben möchte wäre das der Start Button nur das Logo in Weiß is, finde aber kein passendes theme für Vista -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich mag Spiele Wallpaper eigentlich nicht so, aber das ist irgendwie schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tadaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_Mein neuer als ich den Desktop gesehen hab bin ich vom Stuhl gekipt _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer ^^


Edit: Hab den Desk nochmal geändert und so mein erstes Anime Wallpaper draufgemacht, da ich diese Serie liebe  ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden ...


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mein neuer als ich den Desktop gesehen hab bin ich vom Stuhl gekipt _



Was ist das für ein Anime?
Sieht schön aus der Wallpaper.



Dolgrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden ...


2 Fragen hab ich.
Wie heisst der CAD-Skin (Ist das überhaupt CAD?) und (sofern da darunter Minilyrics ist) hast du auch Probleme damit,dass man,trotz "mouse click through",wenn man ein Fenster minimalisiert,trotzdem den Hintergrund sieht?


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Anime?
> Sieht schön aus der Wallpaper.



_Is kein Anime is ein von einem Furry Kunstler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst das pic??

Kanne mich nich entscheiden zwischen den 2 Wallpapern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Nimm dat Furryding,sieht wirklich toll aus,tolle Farben vorallem imo.
Ne,Bild will ich nicht,bin nicht so in Furry,ausserdem passt mir mein Holzwallpaper so schön ins Holztheme,aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> 2 Fragen hab ich.
> Wie heisst der CAD-Skin (Ist das überhaupt CAD?) und (sofern da darunter Minilyrics ist) hast du auch Probleme damit,dass man,trotz "mouse click through",wenn man ein Fenster minimalisiert,trotzdem den Hintergrund sieht?


Der Player ist von Rainmeter (Enigma Skin), ist ganz praktisch, weil ich damit auch das nächste Lied, Stop usw. auswählen kann.

Minilyrics macht bei mir nur Probleme, wenn ich iTunes minimiere. Dann muss ich einmal auf den Desktop klicken, damit der Hintergrund wieder weg geht.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (2. Februar 2010)

Bin wiedermal aufm Bleach trip.

Hirako Shinji teilt sich mit Urahara Kisuke Platz 1 meiner lieblings Bleach Charaktere.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is kein Anime is ein von einem Furry Kunstler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gib mir ma pls =)

Edit: kennt irgendwer n Theme für Vista was ungefähr so aussieht ? 
http://img12.abload.de/img/desktop_minimal_1njuj.jpg


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_
Da Hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Februar 2010)

Meiner.. im Moment. =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

mein Desktop im Moment:


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Februar 2010)

Heya, wie heißt diese eine Seite die hier mal gepostet worden ist, so ähnlich wie 4walled


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2010)

http://wallbase.net/ wirste wohl meinen.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> http://wallbase.net/ wirste wohl meinen.



Danke vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Februar 2010)

Dann will ich mal wieder ein bisschen Leben in diesen Thread bringen...

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=desktop22.02.2010f1mw.png]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## mccord (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bissl voll, wenn ich hier andere desks so seh...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal wieder ein bisschen Leben in diesen Thread bringen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an das ist everest ultimate Gadget.. wie hast du das aussehen geändert? (skin)


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

So siehts bei mir gerade aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Februar 2010)

Toller Hintergrund, aber wie ich als Mac Nutzer keine Windows 7 Benutzerfläche mehr haben kann :>


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt wieder einen Mac Skin zu basteln, wie ich es bei Vista hatte. Aber irgendwie ist die 7-Taskbar ganz praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

* EspCap willst du auch den Papierkorb in der Task Leiste? =) 
*


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn du mir sagst wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil wenn ich den reinschiebe erscheint er nur im Untermenü...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

*Papierkorb in Taskleiste*
  Um den Papierkorb in die Taskleiste zu bekommen bedarf es einen kleinen Trick. 

Als erstes muss natürlich der Papierkorb auf dem Desktop eingeblendet sein. 


Rechtsklick auf den Desktop Anpassen und dann im linken Menü Desktopsymbole ändern. Haken rein beim Papierkorb
 Nun erstellt man einen neuen Ordner zB. unter C:\ mit einem Namen zB. Müll. 

Jetzt zieht man den Papierkorb als Verknüpfung in den Ordner. 

Als nächstes: 


Rechtsklick in die Taskleiste. Haken raus bei fixieren.
Rechtsklick in die Taskleiste. Symbolleisten/neue Symbolleiste anlegen
Pfad zum neuen Ordner suchen und ok drücken.
 Nun erscheint der Papierkorb als kleines Symbol mit Schrift. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit nur der Papierkorb zu sehen ist: 


Rechtsklick in die neue Leiste, Haken raus bei
Text anzeigen
Titel anzeigen
Ansicht / Große Symbole

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt kann man den Papierkorb nach links oder rechts verschieben, die Taskleiste fixieren und das wars. 

Per Rechtsklick auf den Papierkorb kann man ihn dann ganz einfach leeren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* Wichtig!* 

Sollte es mit eigenen Icons dazu kommen das der Papierkorb nicht mehr den Leer- oder Vollzustand anzeigt,muss man es in der Registry ändern. 


Start/ regedit eintippen, und die regedit.exe öffnen
Zu * HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/CLSID/{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}/Default Icon* navigieren.
Doppelklick auf Standard und im Pfad von C:\MeinIcon\Papierkorb.ico zu C:\MeinIcon\Papierkorb.ico*,0* ändern.
Das Selbe mit empty und full.
Den Editor schliessen. Ein Neustart sollte nicht nötig sein.


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das ist everest ultimate Gadget.. wie hast du das aussehen geändert? (skin)



Ja, das ist von Everest Ultimate. Meinst du jetzt wie ich das Aussehen der Windows oberfläche geändert habe oder das Aussehen der Everest Anzeige?



EspCap schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir gerade aus :
> 
> *Bild*



Was ist das für eine Anzeige unten, welche die CPU Auslastung, den Netzwerkverkehr etc. grafisch darstellt? Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist von Everest Ultimate. Meinst du jetzt wie ich das Aussehen der Windows oberfläche geändert habe oder das Aussehen der Everest Anzeige?



Ich meine das aussehen der Everest Anzeige!!!


----------



## Morvkeem (22. Februar 2010)

Netter Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mal mein Aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich meine das aussehen der Everest Anzeige!!!



Einfach ein rechtsklick drauf und dann auf "Einstellung" klicken. Dort dann die Sachen auswählen, die man ändern möchte. Am besten direkt alles markieren, dann musst du es nur einmal machen!


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> http://wallbase.net/ wirste wohl meinen.





WoW, sehr geil, sind zwar echt viele Nackte Tatsachen dabei was mich stört aber sonst ziemlich geile seite O.O


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Danke Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DasX2007 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Anzeige unten, welche die CPU Auslastung, den Netzwerkverkehr etc. grafisch darstellt? Danke für die Auskunft!



Das ist Rainmeter, der Skin heisst Hud.Vision.


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Da meiner, dank Win 7 hab ich da immer einen anderen Wallpaper drinne


----------



## DasX2007 (23. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist Rainmeter, der Skin heisst Hud.Vision.



Danke, gefällt mir gut das Programm. Eine kleine Frage hätte ich da noch: Kann man irgendwo die Höhe der Elemente einstellen? Das sieht nämlich recht unschön aus wenn die Schrift direkt auf den Linien ist.
Guckst du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hat sich erledigt, der macht die Kurven nach einiger Zeit tiefer!
Andere Frage: Kann man sich damit auch die Temperaturen der Festplatten anzeigen lassen?
Edit: Schon gut, den Rest kann man mit Everest ergänzen.


----------



## DasX2007 (23. Februar 2010)

So sieht das jetzt bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meiner. Habe aufgeräumt vorher....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marank (23. Februar 2010)

meins!!^^

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntu5zk.png


----------



## Gothmorg (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist wie ein Box, ich habe also im Grunde 5 Desktops, zwischen denen ich hin und her wechseln kann, ist meiner Meinung nach sehr praktisch, da man sich so den Desktop schön und übersichtlich gestalten kann. Man hat außerdem die Möglichkeit, die Größe einzelner Icons zu verändern (so habe ich z.B. die Bildergalerie mit meinen Avataren auf der linken Seite gemacht).
Kurzum: Ich liebe dieses Tool (Bumptop heißt es übrigens).


----------



## Ehloan (23. Februar 2010)

Und hier mal meiner:

Screenshot


CU!


----------



## Rexo (23. Februar 2010)

_Dan melde ich mich auch ma wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is Diego aus ''The Dog Days of Summer** von Blotch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

würd ja gern en bild reinmachen ;D hab aba en stinklgweiligen hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Das ist mein Desktop

Weiss ist net das schönste xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daniel64 (23. Februar 2010)

hi und das ist meiner

URL=http://img692.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntxuo.png/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## pixli^ (23. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> So sieht das jetzt bei mir aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uff sieht sehr gut aus... hast du evtl lust mir ne kleine anleitung (mit den namen von den ganzen kleinen gadges) per pm zu schreiben ? damit das bei mir auch so gut aussieht (=

im iPhone sieht is im moment so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und
am pc sieht es so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

hübsche Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (23. Februar 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> uff sieht sehr gut aus... hast du evtl lust mir ne kleine anleitung (mit den namen von den ganzen kleinen gadges) per pm zu schreiben ? damit das bei mir auch so gut aussieht (=



Hm, viel zu beschreiben gibt es da nicht... Du installierst halt Rainmeter und den Skin HUD.Vision. Wie man ein Programm installiert solltest du ja wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn alles installiert ist erscheinen erstmal die Standardgadgets auf dem Desktop. Diese kannst du erstmal alle weg machen. Das geht indem du ein rechtsklick darauf machst, und die ganzen häkchen bei den jeweiligen gadgets entfernst. Ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kannst du die gadgets vom Skin einfügen. Wichtig: Du musst den Skin ins Verzeichnis Eigene Dateien\Rainmeter\Skins installieren! Falls das dann noch nicht geht den Skin noch zusätzlich ins Installationsverzeichnis von Rainmeter installieren. So habe ich das in einem anderen Tutorial gelesen, weiss nicht ob das stimmt, hab direkt in beiden Orten installiert...
Dann einfach ein rechtsklick aufs Symbol in der Taskleiste: Maus auf Configs -> Skins -> HUD.Vision -> Black oder White je nachdem was du nehmen willst und dann einfach ein häkchen setzen bei den Gadgets die du auf dem Desktop sehen willst.
Ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich... Bin nicht so gut im erklären Falls noch Fragen sind einfach fragen!

Edit: Hat jemand vielleicht noch Tips für gute Icons für Arbeitsplatz, Eigene Dateien, Papierkorb & Netzwerkumgebung? Ideale Farbe wäre weiss/grau...
Programm Icon Packager ist vorhanden. Können aber auch .ico dateien sein!


----------



## pixli^ (23. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Hm, viel zu beschreiben gibt es da nicht... Du installierst halt Rainmeter und den Skin HUD.Vision. Wie man ein Programm installiert solltest du ja wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dank dir!!

ich werd mal was bauen und dann gibts vllt nen update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso @Soramac	Kayleigh Pearson heisst die gute


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe BETA KEYS... kannst mir sicher einen abgeben? ^^ xD


----------



## cell81469 (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Simpel Leicht einzurichten und doch funktionell^^


----------



## pixli^ (24. Februar 2010)

ok hab es eigendlich soweit hinbekommen... ich hätte da aber noch ne frage an dich dasx2007	hast du win7? wenn ja wie hast du die taskbar so eingestellt ich bekomms irgendwie nich hin.. danke


----------



## ThunderSH24 (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlicht und einfach, hab die Aero-Oberfläche von Vista deaktiviert.

p.s. musste ein paar private Dinge schwärzen


----------



## Rexo (24. Februar 2010)

_Davon bekomme ich augen Krebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DasX2007 (24. Februar 2010)

pixli^ schrieb:


> ok hab es eigendlich soweit hinbekommen... ich hätte da aber noch ne frage an dich dasx2007	hast du win7? wenn ja wie hast du die taskbar so eingestellt ich bekomms irgendwie nich hin.. danke



Ne habe XP, das sieht man auch an den Symbolen oben Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe folgenden Visual Style: Klickst du


----------



## Toastbrot666 (24. Februar 2010)

der meinige:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontext (24. Februar 2010)

Hier ist meiner. Sehr, sehr unspektakulär, aber ich mag das Bild einfach. :-)

[font="arial, sans-serif"][font="monospace, Helvetica, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font][/font]


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ist meiner

(bild dauert lange zum laden, wenn ihr zu faul seit im thread zu bleiben benutzt den link: http://img38.imagesh...785/desklgr.png )

edit: das bild ist irgendwie kleiner geworden, das sollte 1920x1680 sein :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Februar 2010)

Weiss einer wie der seine Icons in die Mitte der Leiste bekommen hat? 


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screen2u5kg.png


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Das hat hier jemand (mir) erklärt. Such einfach die letzten 10-15 Seiten durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. Februar 2010)

So hier mal mein Desktop(chaos) *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (27. Februar 2010)

Hab mal wieder ein wenig was verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Februar 2010)

_So hier ma mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder ein wenig was verändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst dul das Hintergrundbild verlinken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perserkatzen!!! Und....ne Eule?^^
Hab selber eine Persekatze, isn Kater. Cremefarben^^


----------



## DasX2007 (28. Februar 2010)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Kannst dul das Hintergrundbild verlinken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher kann ich.
Guckst du da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grakuhl (28. Februar 2010)

das ist meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Mein jetziger.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (28. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meiner... ich mag es gerne schlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Perserkatzen!!! Und....ne Eule?^^
> Hab selber eine Persekatze, isn Kater. Cremefarben^^



ich hab ne schwarze perserkatze :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Wieder mal was von meiner Front. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wieder mal was von meiner Front.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nice desk^^ aus welchen game sind die bilder ?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wieder mal was von meiner Front.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nice desk^^ aus welchen game sind die bilder ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

HAWX


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selbstgemacht ^^'


----------



## Crucial² (2. März 2010)

Hat jemand bzw. kennt jemand gute Bilder für 2 Monitore? Also irgendwelche zusammenpassenden?


----------



## rastafari203 (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hi my name is Boxxy <3


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (9. März 2010)

Wenn ich mal keine Lust auf Dreamscene hab sieht es bei mir so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. März 2010)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal keine Lust auf Dreamscene hab sieht es bei mir so aus:



Kannst du mir den Hintergrund linken?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

Oh Hans Zimmer! der macht super Soundtracks! hat auch die Tracks für Modern warfer 2 gemacht! echt top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (9. März 2010)

Jep Hans Zimmer ist richtig gut.


Hier der link zum bild: Bild


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

> Hat jemand bzw. kennt jemand gute Bilder für 2 Monitore? Also irgendwelche zusammenpassenden?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Kannst du mir den Hintergrund linken?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (9. März 2010)

rastafari203 schrieb:


> Hi my name is Boxxy <3



:-/ find ich schon Fail irgendwie ....


----------



## LiangZhou (9. März 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> :-/ find ich schon Fail irgendwie ....



Find sie schon hübsch irgendwie ...

;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> :-/ find ich schon Fail irgendwie ....



Grammar has been kicked in the ass and died...


----------



## rastafari203 (10. März 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> :-/ find ich schon Fail irgendwie ....



But Boxxy loves you =(


----------



## Vartez (13. März 2010)

Bg selfmade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Naja auser Render und Logo xDD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

tzz^^ du hast Vista. xD


----------



## DasX2007 (13. März 2010)

So, hab mal wieder ein bisschen umdekoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

Von wo hast du die Icon's Skins?


----------



## Stoffl (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (13. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> tzz^^ du hast Vista. xD



Ich weiß *schande über mir ...*
Will 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

rastafari203 schrieb:


> Hi my name is Boxxy <3



Leute finden dieses nervige Stück wirklich gut?
Ich dachte das waren immer Trolle.
Heilige... Scheiße...


----------



## DasX2007 (13. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Von wo hast du die Icon's Skins?



Was meinst du jetzt? Die Icons auf dem Desktop? Das sind diese hier!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

Jo genau die!  danke =)


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

_
Dan Melde ich mich auch ma wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Brand Neuer_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (17. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Dan Melde ich mich auch ma wieder
> 
> 
> ...



Yiff in hell, und so.


----------



## Rexo (18. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Yiff in hell, und so.


_
m,.....woher zum teufel kennst du dne spruch ??

Und das hat nix damit zu tuen :/_


----------



## Harloww (18. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> m,.....woher zum teufel kennst du dne spruch ??
> 
> Und das hat nix damit zu tuen :/_



Furry bleibt furry.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Furry bleibt furry.



:/

_Wen du noch etwas zum Yiff in Hell dazu geschrieben hattest wahrst du weg :/

Und ne kleine frage dazu weis du uberhaupt was furry genau ist ??
_


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist aus der Animeserie (bzw. gibts auch 2 Filme von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Shakugan no Shana ^_^


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. März 2010)

Habe deine Signatur schon vor 2 Tagen im Nachtschwärmer gesehen und die kleine Flame Haze gleich erkannt. Noch am selben Tag den Destop angepasst.

[attachment=10106:destopshana.JPG]


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

So, nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Dekstopbildchen von mir :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Sind hier alle im Zombie Fieber? xD


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Habe deine Signatur schon vor 2 Tagen im Nachtschwärmer gesehen und die kleine Flame Haze gleich erkannt. Noch am selben Tag den Destop angepasst.
> 
> [attachment=10106:destopshana.JPG]



*verbeug* *verbeug*

Edit: O_o ich merks grad. Alle mit Zombies WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Bereitet euch vor! http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129367-der-ultimative-zombieapokalypse-uberlebensplan/


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sind hier alle im Zombie Fieber? xD



Nein, ich fand das Bild zu Left 4 Dead II einfach nur knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Dekstopbildchen von mir :>




Das ist genial! Aber wie kommst du darauf das es von L4D2 stammt?


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das ist genial! Aber wie kommst du darauf das es von L4D2 stammt?



Ich habe einfach mal geraten. Zumindest stand in der Beschreibung des Bildchen, dass es von L4D stammt :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

was von mir.


----------



## Harloww (18. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> :/
> 
> _Wen du noch etwas zum Yiff in Hell dazu geschrieben hattest wahrst du weg :/
> 
> ...



Ein gottverdammter Fetisch der scheinbar wichtig genug ist, einen Lifestyle daraus zu machen. Achja, und ihm jeden unter die Nase zu reiben.
Selten habe ich jemanden mit Fußfetisch gesehen, der irgendwo als Hobby angegeben hat Füße zu.. naja. Die bleiben damit in ihren Communities.

OH NEIN! FURSECUTION! FURSECUTION!


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach mal geraten. Zumindest stand in der Beschreibung des Bildchen, dass es von L4D stammt :>



Ist es afaik nämlcih nicht^^


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ein gottverdammter Fetisch der scheinbar wichtig genug ist, einen Lifestyle daraus zu machen. Achja, und ihm jeden unter die Nase zu reiben.
> Selten habe ich jemanden mit Fußfetisch gesehen, der irgendwo als Hobby angegeben hat Füße zu.. naja. Die bleiben damit in ihren Communities.
> 
> OH NEIN! FURSECUTION! FURSECUTION!



_Ich glaub es hackt oder ??

Was geht dich das fur n dreck an was ich als Desktop habee ??

DU hats echt probleme weis du das das hab ich dir schon in NS gesagt_


----------



## H2OTest (19. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Habe deine Signatur schon vor 2 Tagen im Nachtschwärmer gesehen und die kleine Flame Haze gleich erkannt. Noch am selben Tag den Destop angepasst.
> 
> [attachment=10106:destopshana.JPG]



kriegen ich das als wallpaper?


----------



## DasX2007 (19. März 2010)

Neu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> kriegen ich das als wallpaper?



http://www.short-circuited.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/shana2-17-completedvector-colorset2-5x4.png

per google gefunden, das bild nannte sich desktopshana also googlete ich nach shana wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.short-cir...lorset2-5x4.png
> 
> per google gefunden, das bild nannte sich desktopshana also googlete ich nach shana wallpaper
> 
> ...



i LIEK MUDKIPS 

Komischer Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Probiers hiermit http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&source=hp&q=shana&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2010)

Was neues von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Gibt es da eine Anleitung oder Programm wie man die Daten unten was bei dir ist EspCap einbauen kann? :>


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2010)

Das Tool heisst Rainmeter, der Skin ist Hud.Vision. Einfach installieren und dann kannst die einzelnen Widgets auswählen die du anzeigen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Vielen Dank ;p


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_So hier ma mein neues :3_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch in Bearbeitung. :>


----------



## Breakyou (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein ganz neu formatierter PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wo so Schwarz ist hab ich Extra so eingefärbt... das man den Text nicht erkennen kann. =)


----------



## chopi (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leiste links ist auf Autohide,zeigt sich nur bei mouseover,der Text ist der Songtext des Lieds in Winamp,unten sind die aktiven Fenster.
Was kann ich hier noch machen?


----------



## Assari (1. April 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> [BILD]
> 
> Die Leiste links ist auf Autohide,zeigt sich nur bei mouseover,der Text ist der Songtext des Lieds in Winamp,unten sind die aktiven Fenster.
> Was kann ich hier noch machen?



Wie hast du das gemacht mit dem Songtext? P

Will auch? hast du Win7 oder Vista?^^


----------



## Wodden (1. April 2010)

Hier ist meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beachtet nicht meinen Linken, unaufgeräumten desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. April 2010)

Assari schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht mit dem Songtext? P
> Will auch? hast du Win7 oder Vista?^^


Das Prog heisst "Minilyrics",funktioniert mit allen bekannteren playern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst noch irgendwelche Vorschläge,was ich hinzufügen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2010)

Ich find deinen desktop sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles einfach gehalten, so mag ich das auch.

hab aber noch eine frage an dich :

wie stellst du das bei minilyrics ein das so viele zeilen angezeigt werden? bei mir sind immer nur 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Ok habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab frisch formatiert, deshalb nicht viel drauf


----------



## ATIRadeon (2. April 2010)

So, ich will ich auch mal meinen Destop Erguss Präsentieren.


Destop


----------



## Nenjo27 (3. April 2010)

meins, mags es eher schlicht


----------



## chopi (3. April 2010)

http://www.abload.de/img/cimg31357wa7.jpg
...hihihi...


----------



## ATIRadeon (3. April 2010)

^^Was das den ?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2010)

*Aus Langweile Desktop bissel verändert :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## MasterXoX (3. April 2010)

Sach bloß du zockst noch Vice City :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Ja und? ich spiele sogar Zwischen durch mal GTA 3


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja und? ich spiele sogar Zwischen durch mal GTA 3



Hab ich leider nicht mehr :<

Hab 1,2,3,4,5 und auf GTA "4" hatte ich keine Lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 San Andreas ist einfach das beste das bis jetzt produziert wurde.


----------



## chopi (3. April 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> ^^Was das den ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durchsichtiger Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist btw kein Photoshop,das Foto is so geschossen worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja und? ich spiele sogar Zwischen durch mal GTA 3




Aha^^

Hab hier noch GTA 2 rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neuer..
in letzter zeit wechselt das ziemlich oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (4. April 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Aha^^
> 
> Hab hier noch GTA 2 rumliegen
> 
> ...



Ich auch. Originall. *g* Man kanns ja inzwischen kostenlos runterladen. ^^ Und GTA hab ich auch noch für PS1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (4. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rastafari203 (4. April 2010)

-


----------



## rastafari203 (4. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _So hier ma mein neues :3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



furrys an die wand!


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2010)

Ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf ein bisschen mehr OS X Feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht lass ich es so, vielleicht kommt auch wieder ne passende Finderbar her... mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Aperture, nett ;D

Stehe aber mehr so auf Original und so ;P

Spaß.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Das ist Lightroom, aber das Aperture Icon sieht schöner aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. April 2010)

Meiner :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Perverse Sau ;D


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meina

@sam fisher ... würd mir eher nen grosses bild von ihr holen als soviele kleine .. und dann hat sie auch noch so viel an Oo


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=desktopx31q.png


----------



## Morvkeem (11. April 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist denn das für eine Bar am oberen Bildschirmrand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. April 2010)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine Bar am oberen Bildschirmrand?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RocketDock + Selbstgemachte Icons. Solche ähnlichen Icons findet man aber auch auf Deviantart.


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2010)

Was neues, passend zu meiner neusten Sucht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morvkeem (12. April 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> RocketDock + Selbstgemachte Icons. Solche ähnlichen Icons findet man aber auch auf Deviantart.



danke! Gleich mal ausprobieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> RocketDock + Selbstgemachte Icons. Solche ähnlichen Icons findet man aber auch auf Deviantart.



Wie machst du die Icons?
Gibts da ein spezielles programm oder machst einfach ne neue datei in irgendeinem bildbearbeitungs programm?


----------



## Haxxler (12. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wie machst du die Icons?
> Gibts da ein spezielles programm oder machst einfach ne neue datei in irgendeinem bildbearbeitungs programm?



Ganz normal mit Photoshop. Wenn du willst kann ich dir ne .psd schicken, damit du nach belieben eigene Icons machen kannst.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. April 2010)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für nen Push! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Dekstopbildchen von mir :>
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ch das als wallpaper kriegen?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Ein sehr geniales Lied, Through Glass von Stone Sour.


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2010)

besonders die live version am pinkpop festival 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamsen (21. April 2010)

Mein aktueller (BG ändert sich dank Win7 alle 15 mins):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uzgarel (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XP mit Litestep > *
BG ist ein altes Photo, auf das ich mich mit PS gestürzt habe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. April 2010)

Hab grad das als Hintergrund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (24. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wird mal wieder Zeit für nen Push!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kannst du mir verraten wo ich das Wallpaper herbekomme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

rastafari203 schrieb:


> furrys an die wand!


_
Problem damit das ich dazu stehe ??

Du wahrst nich der erste den ich deswegen zusammen stauche_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> besonders die live version am pinkpop festival
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lol!


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2010)

Das is übrigens meiner ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (25. April 2010)

[attachment=10297esktop.jpg]


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Ich hab meinen (mal wieder -_-*) geändert. Hf =^_^=




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

War schon lang kein desk mehr da wo Frauen drauf waren... das muss geändert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> War schon lang kein desk mehr da wo Frauen drauf waren... das muss geändert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag die nicht...die sieht nicht gut aus xD


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2010)

_mein Momentaner bleibt abe rnoch lange_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mag die nicht...die sieht nicht gut aus xD



Nicht jede frau kann so wie boxxy aussehn ..


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. April 2010)

Wieso wechselst du eig. so oft dein Desktophintergrund? @Rexo


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso wechselst du eig. so oft dein Desktophintergrund? @Rexo



_Wiso nicht ??
Ich mag es immer was neues zu sehen ^^_


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (1. Mai 2010)

Streamline... sagt schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder mal was von mir.


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2010)

So, seit langer Zeit mal wieder was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Mein neuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hab grad Win 7 installiert und suche jetzt eine Art Miniplayer auf dem Desktop welcher sich mit beispielsweise Itunes verbindet und man dann aufm Desktop lieder wechseln kann und all das zeuch :<


----------



## Clamev (8. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Win 7 installiert und suche jetzt eine Art Miniplayer auf dem Desktop welcher sich mit beispielsweise Itunes verbindet und man dann aufm Desktop lieder wechseln kann und all das zeuch :<



Versuchs mit CAD (CD Art Player)


----------



## Tabuno (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn das für eine Bar an der Decke :<


----------



## Nawato (9. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Bar an der Decke :<



Das ist RocketDock.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder 'n neuen Hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Ein Danke an: Shourijo
Ich mag solche Wallpapers, die so robust ausschauen :]


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2010)

Wie hast du den Media Player so klein gekriegt .<


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Media Player so klein gekriegt .<



Das ist doch standardmäßig eingestellt bei Windows 7 o,O 
Starte den WMP und unten rechts ist ein Button mit "Switch to Now Playing" (bei einer dt. Version von Win 7 sicherlich anders). Und schon hast du die Ansicht, wie Haxxler. Evtl. noch ein wenig kleiner ziehen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Win 7 installiert und suche jetzt eine Art Miniplayer auf dem Desktop welcher sich mit beispielsweise Itunes verbindet und man dann aufm Desktop lieder wechseln kann und all das zeuch :<



http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=609eb808-42e4-4c82-897a-ceeae4a074bd&bt=1&pl=1
Für Win7 gibt es das Gadget


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Bam neuer Desktop!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Das sieht echt scheisse aus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Jop! xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das sieht echt scheisse aus.



So what?


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So what?



Nimms nicht persoenlich, muss dabei nur so lachen. :]


----------



## Tabuno (9. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nimms nicht persoenlich, muss dabei nur so lachen. :]


Erklär mir mal bitte was an dem Desktop so lustig sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nimms nicht persoenlich, muss dabei nur so lachen. :]



Nimms nicht persönlich, aber ich muss jedes mal bei einem Mac lachen...


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Ach Leute, jetzt macht doch nicht wieder so schwer auf die alte Schule.

Humor ist in Deutschland auch kein gern gesehener Gast.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach Leute, jetzt macht doch nicht wieder so schwer auf die alte Schule.
> 
> Humor ist in Deutschland auch kein gern gesehener Gast.



Man könnte ja auch leicht nachvollziehbare Begründung erst einmal vorbringen. Aber nein, braucht ihr nicht. Ich muss mit den Desktop klarkommen und ich komme damit klar. Also von daher...


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2010)

Die Leisten oben durch ist echt mal kotzhässlich o.O sonst wärs ja ganz schick die Leiste macht aber alles putt :<

@Razyl, thx für das tolle Tool :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner einer :x


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Mai 2010)

Hoi Thoor, könntest du mir bitte die Gadgets auszählen die bei dir auf dem Desktop aktiv sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hoi Thoor, könntest du mir bitte die Gadgets auszählen die bei dir auf dem Desktop aktiv sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit ich das erkennen kann sind die hier alle drin: http://www.chip.de/d...7_41227143.html
Bis auf das iTunes-Gadget


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Mai 2010)

Wunderbar, danke dir Razyl.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wunderbar, danke dir Razyl.



Kein Problem Humpel ^-^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Das sieht echt nicht schoen aus.. nein Scherz ;]


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hoi Thoor, könntest du mir bitte die Gadgets auszählen die bei dir auf dem Desktop aktiv sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie schon Razyl gepostet hat ist das meiste aus so ner Sammlung (Den Tacho find ich besonders nützlich wenn der Rechner langsam ist und die CPU Nadel bei 8000 "Umdrehungen" hängt weisste "ah des programm macht meinen Rechner lahm :>"
Die Bar oben durch ist "Rocketbar" (Wurde schonmal gepostet weiter oben)
Und der Player ist der von Razyl verlinkte Itunes Player weiter oben

Sonst ist einfach WIN7 mit wechselndem Hintergrundbild dem entsprechend geänderten Design und halt alle Links weg vom Desktop und in die Rocketbar/Taskleiste gepackt :>


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2010)

So jetzt bin ich auch mal dran. Das hier ist der Desktop bei mir auf der Arbeit. Alles, was mich irgendwie identifizieren wurde, ist mit schwarzen Kästchen verdeckt worden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Lustige an der Sache: aus irgend nem komischen, mir unerklärlichen Grund hat mir Windows gestern bei allen Word-Dokumenten statt das Word-Symbol ein Herzchen angezeigt ^^ Passt zwar zu meiner aktuellen Stimmung, geschah jedoch völlig willkürlich und war nach nem Neustart auch wieder weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, mein Desktop auf der Arbeit sieht immer so unaufgeräumt aus, das brauch ich, so hab ich nen viel besseren Überblick


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (11. Mai 2010)

Davatar....... Die Herzen... das geht überhaupt nicht... wirklich.. bist du immer noch im romantischen Wochende?


Die schwarzen Balken haben Style. *reusper* Wegwischen lässt es besser aussehen ^^


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2010)

Ja wie gesagt, das war keine Absicht mit den Herzen und nach nem Neustart von Windows waren die auch wieder weg ^^


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2010)

wie er nun für Monat Mai ausschaut ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich auch mal dran. Das hier ist der Desktop bei mir auf der Arbeit. Alles, was mich irgendwie identifizieren wurde, ist mit schwarzen Kästchen verdeckt worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wünschte wir hätten auch Windows 7 ohne diese bekloppte Serverlösung in unserer Firma, schon krass wenn alle Programme etc auf nem Internet Portal sind und ohne Internet einfach gar nichts mehr läuft... aber hey dafür kannste jetzt nichtmal mehr nen eigenes Hintergrundbild wählen (lol das lenkt von der Arbeit ab! :<)... Kack Windows Server 2000 -.-


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2010)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wallpaper-2010k1iu.jpg
Dieses Bild soll mein neuer Hintergrund werden,aber ich find keine passende Uhr,keine passenden objectdock icons. (Ich hör mich an wie ne Frau)
Hat jemand vllt Vorschläge? (Zur Uhr,ich hab Rainmeter aufm Pc,aber wenn ihr was anderes gutes habt dann immer her damit ;D )


----------



## Haxxler (14. Mai 2010)

Neues Hintergrundbild und neue RocketDock Icons:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. Mai 2010)

Woher haste die Icons :<


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Woher haste die Icons :<



http://rocketdock.com/addon/skins/27333
Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. Mai 2010)

Dankö bist ja doch nicht sp übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2010)

Mein Momentaner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Mein Momentaner



Baa .... öhm Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann es sein, dass du das WP schon vor kurzem einmal hattest ?


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2010)

Ganz ganz frisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2010)

Ich seh nur noch blau... avatar, Noxs Desktop...

öhem egal:
Onkel Nox, sag mal: Wie heißten das Gadget wo deine ganzen Icons drinne sind wie Steam, World of Goo, C&C und so? :O


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh nur noch blau... avatar, Noxs Desktop...
> 
> öhem egal:
> Onkel Nox, sag mal: Wie heißten das Gadget wo deine ganzen Icons drinne sind wie Steam, World of Goo, C&C und so? :O


Das schimpft sich App Launcher V3 und ist hier zu finden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag keine Icons. Oder eine sichtbare Taskbar. Oder sonstwas.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Dies hier ist meiner zur Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun



was ist das für eine leiste wo deine ganzen Icons Drine sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dies hier ist meiner zur Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ohne Augen sieht das Bild finde ich immer besser aus xD


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dracun
> was ist das für eine leiste wo deine ganzen Icons Drine sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RocketDock


http://rocketdock.com/

Da kannste dir die Skins auch runter laden für die Docks und die Icons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






HF


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> RocketDock
> 
> 
> http://rocketdock.com/
> ...


ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> RocketDock



Ich frage mich wie oft das Programm bislang in diesem Thread schon erwähnt wurde...


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie oft das Programm bislang in diesem Thread schon erwähnt wurde...


Ind er Zeit wo ich hier noch "tätig" war ...GAAAAANNNNZ oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

gestern abend ein bissel den Desktop verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> gestern abend ein bissel den Desktop verändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte nicht so Ultralahme Hoster nehmen, hab 8 Minunten gebraucht bis ich das Bild voll anschauen konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergrund verändert, aufgeräumt.


----------



## Thoor (4. Juni 2010)

GIB

MIR

NEED FOR SPEED WORLD

SOFORT!

>: (


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Ist sehr schlecht gemacht, laggt aktuell auch wie die sau... Totales Casual Game, du brauchst nie bremsen, egal ob 90° Grad Kurve oder 10° Kurve... Einzigste was Spaß macht ist alles kaputt fahren und vor der Polizei abzuhauen xD


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so Ultralahme Hoster nehmen, hab 8 Minunten gebraucht bis ich das Bild voll anschauen konnte.






Der is nur stellenweise etwas langsam .. aber i werd doch net extra wechseln und meine ganzen galerien zurück lassen .... wie bist denn du druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt is ja auch dein inet so lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Meiner......





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

habe mal wieder ein neues hintergrundbild^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriya (14. Juni 2010)

So, mal wieder was Neues von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Noch_ schlichter geht's wohl fast nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und yupp, das sind zwei (unterschiedlich grosse) Bildschirme, deswegen der "Bruch" da.
OS: Ubuntu 9.04, GNOME


EDIT

Heute habe ich mir zwei neue Bildschirme zugelegt. Und von einem der Vorposter inspiriert, ein neues Background-Image gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

Wieder mal was von meiner Front!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wumbo (20. Juni 2010)

[URL=http://www.imagebanana.com/view/ikulrx4i/Desktop20.06.2010.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Neue Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (20. Juni 2010)

Wiedermal bissel gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2010)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Wiedermal bissel gebastelt:





epic


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juni 2010)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Wiedermal bissel gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hammer will auch!


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akkani (25. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. Juni 2010)

Mindy, Kristie und Tai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Alter Schwede... suchte euch dringen eine Freundin.... *g*


----------



## Akkani (27. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... suchte euch dringen eine Freundin.... *g*



Vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem machen sich die 3 Stücke Fleisch gut auf meiner Theke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vielleicht bewege ich meine dann so dazu sich mal was bei WW zu bestellen ^^)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... suchte euch dringen eine Freundin.... *g*



habe auch eine ^^ aber trotzdem sind ab und zu sexy Hintergrundbilder vorhanden xD


----------



## Morvkeem (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder was neues von mir :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ihr mögts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann mal wieder weg >.>


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

@seanbuddha

ganz ehrlich, boah sieht das kacke aus ^^


----------



## Terrorda (15. Juli 2010)

@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*seanbuddha*[/font]

Ganz ehrlich:

Schickst du mir bitte den Link für dieses Wallpaper. :O
Das ist richtig geil!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @seanbuddha
> 
> ganz ehrlich, boah sieht das kacke aus ^^



immer eine frage des geschmacks ^_^


----------



## Crackmack (15. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*blub*


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin ehrlich: bei solcher Musik würd ich am liebsten dir den Tisch vollkotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. Juli 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> immer eine frage des geschmacks ^_^



*zitier*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

Schick mir lieber die Word Datei "Passwörter"  wie kann man so was nur auf dem Desktop haben? das sicher aufbewahren von Passwörtern ist immer noch im Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. Juli 2010)

die datei hat eig den falschen namen

sollte eher
notizen heissen :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Juli 2010)

@Sam_Fischer

Sieht gut aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juli 2010)

Danke ^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Olivia Wilde <3

Und ja, ich hasse zu viele Icons auf dem Desktop.

Ich poste die Tage mal den neuen Desktop, hab den vorhin erst geändert XD


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @Sam_Fischer
> 
> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> ...





Wuerde Ich jetzt nicht so sagen.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wuerde Ich jetzt nicht so sagen.



Da fallen mir spontan Klopfers Worte aus Bambi ein: "Wenn ich nichts Nettes zu sagen habe, muss ich den Mund halten."


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wuerde Ich jetzt nicht so sagen.




Mir gefällts. Vorallem weils so ordentlich ist ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. Juli 2010)

@sam_fischer

wie hast du die Spielecover hin bekommen ( win 7 ?)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juli 2010)

http://jeno-cyber.deviantart.com/


----------



## chopi (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leiste unten ist auf Autohide (zeigt sich nur bei mouseover)
Die kleine Leiste oben (der Schwarze Balken) zeigt sich nur nach alt+space drücken,wenn ich dort z.b. "foobar" oder,wenn er es einmal gespeichert hat, "fo" reintippe öffnet er mir mein Foobar usw. (Launchy heisst das Ding)
Alle Roten Quadrate sind Firefoxshortcuts, alle grünen Pidginshortcuts.

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge/Ideen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht mein Desktop momentan aus...


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juli 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Leiste unten ist auf Autohide (zeigt sich nur bei mouseover)
> Die kleine Leiste oben (der Schwarze Balken) zeigt sich nur nach alt+space drücken,wenn ich dort z.b. "foobar" oder,wenn er es einmal gespeichert hat, "fo" reintippe öffnet er mir mein Foobar usw. (Launchy heisst das Ding)
> Alle Roten Quadrate sind Firefoxshortcuts, alle grünen Pidginshortcuts.
> 
> ...





Wow, das sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Arni4k (27. Juli 2010)

Hier is meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/9515/meindes.png

Greez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arni4k (27. Juli 2010)

Das is meiner ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (1. August 2010)

Nachdem sich vor ca. 3 Wochen mein Mainboard meines PC verarbschiedet hatte und ich mir anschließend einen neuen Zusammengebastelt habe, musste ich mal wieder bisschen am Desktop basteln.
Der Standart Windows Look ist nicht so meins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dominau (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein neuer &#9829;


----------



## pampam (1. August 2010)

Hier mal mein aktueller Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

Mein neuer Desk...kp bin immho aufm Drew McIntyre trip...(einer meiner LieblingsWrestler, aber nicht auf Nummer 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
brb, is grad so klein Oo
Und ja, ich brauch effektiv nur die 2 Icons...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.bilder-ho...eylr-b-jpg.html

anders gehts jetz iwie nicht-.-


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2010)

Lange kein Post hier... das muss geändert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (7. August 2010)

Hi Mädels

so hab meinen Desktop auch mal einem Update unterzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Woher hast du das TV Gadget?


----------



## Dominau (7. August 2010)

Würd mich auch Intressieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Woher hast du das TV Gadget?



Guckt ihr hier Devianart und suchst nach dem Gadget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei es ein Rainmeter Plugin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tschuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## LiangZhou (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier meins, irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Tsukasu (10. August 2010)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Das is meiner ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir ,von den meist anderen hier ,am besten ;D


----------



## Tsukasu (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

wer hätte das erwartet xD.


----------



## Dracun (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Normalerweise ist das Wetter Gadget eher oben rechts in der Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber aufgrund der, sicherlich, hier anwesenden Minderjährigen, habe ich dieses mal mehr in die "Mitte" geschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Zensierung xD


----------



## Dracun (12. August 2010)

so kann sich wenigstens keiner beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skuffel (14. August 2010)

deleted!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2010)

EDIT: Ups Sry sollte ein EDIT werden, hab mich verklickt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2010)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2010)

Danke =)


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2010)

welches ist denn jetzt dein Desktop? Der erste oder der 2.? Also der 1. gefällt mir besser, der ist nicht sooo wuselig wie der der zweite. Eigentlich find ich den ersten hammer! Wo hast du die Uhr und die Systemanzeigen rechts her? Haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2010)

Der 2te im Moment, 

Die Uhr öhm.. gute frage glaub von hier http://customize.org/rainmeter die System anzeige war bei Rainmeter dabei...


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2010)

So dank Sammy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich auch mal wieder etwas gebastelt! Und das ist dabei raus gekommen. Obwohl ich noch nicht weiß ob Variante 1 oder 2. Ich tendiere aber zur 1. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

Wenn bei 2ten die Leiste unten wäre würde es nehmen, aber so lieber 1.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wenn bei 2ten die Leiste unten wäre würde es nehmen, aber so lieber 1.



Achso ja für unten hatte ich mich auch schon entschieden! Geht er um die Frage Icons oder Tex.

Ach macht das Spaß! Muss noch die beiden anderen Kerne in der Systemübersicht hinzufügen und noch eine Übersicht über die Festplatten bzw. Partitionen. Und mal gucken ob ich noch nen schönen RSS Reader und nen anderes winamp plugin finde.

Hm das gibt gleich Lack wenn Freundin sieht, dass ich weder einkaufen war noch aufgeräumt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Achso ja für unten hatte ich mich auch schon entschieden! Geht er um die Frage Icons oder Tex.
> 
> Ach macht das Spaß! Muss noch die beiden anderen Kerne in der Systemübersicht hinzufügen und noch eine Übersicht über die Festplatten bzw. Partitionen. Und mal gucken ob ich noch nen schönen RSS Reader und nen anderes winamp plugin finde.
> 
> ...




Kannst du mir deinen Hintergrund schicken?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. August 2010)

So Noch mal meiner in der Fertig Version. :> hat sich nur bisschen was geändert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2010)

Noch mal was von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Postet ja sonst keiner was X.X


----------



## Tees (8. September 2010)

hier mal was total unspektakuläres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bacchus (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surando (9. September 2010)

Ich habe das Bild in meinem Desktop im Internet von einem bestimmten Benutzer gefunden und ich kann momentan keine Fotos machen, also ist die einzige Möglichkeit die, dass ich euch zuerst ein einfaches Foto schicke und dann ein Foto von der Aufräumung und so weiter und so fort. Hier einmal das Bild von meinem Desktop zum nachgucken. Bitte sagt mir eure ehrliche Meinung zu meinem Desktop. Diese Browser und alles waren vor einem Monat noch so, mittlerweile habe ich aber noch was anderes installiert was für große Ordnung bei mir gesorgt hat.


----------



## Shourijo (14. September 2010)

Diesmal etwas bunteres Bild und paar kleine Änderungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. September 2010)

ich dacht mir ich grab das dingen mal wieder aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

über mir

 sieht klasse aus !

woher bekommt man das oder solche bilder?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Hast ne PM.




Bitte schön. (:


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2010)

Meine beiden neuen Wallpaper, schön einfach gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. September 2010)

Hoppala.... Blöde Uploadseite-.-

Mom ich try mal Imageshack...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss, nix derart besonderes aber naja... <3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. September 2010)

Ich sehe nix.


----------



## Dracun (29. September 2010)

Mein Desktop zur Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klobbireturns (29. September 2010)

sind ja echt schikke sachn dabei :-) meins darf ich wohl leider nich posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst is freundin sauer xD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. September 2010)

genau wie meiner neuer desktop kann ich auch nicht posten xD


----------



## Kaldreth (30. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mein Desktop zur Zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit den Spielecovern ist ja ziemlich schick! Was ist das bzw. wie hast du es hin bekommen?


----------



## Dracun (30. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das mit den Spielecovern ist ja ziemlich schick! Was ist das bzw. wie hast du es hin bekommen?



einmal RocketDock
http://rocketdock.com/

und für die Spielehüllen nehme ich =Jeno-Cyber Game Icon Packs

http://jeno-cyber.deviantart.com/

Einfach sämtliche Packs ziehen und dann die Icons die du brauchst in den Ordner Programme (x86) -> RocketDock -> Icons kopieren
Die exe Dateien von den Spielen auf dat Dock legen (Rechte Maustaste -> Dateien hinzufügen -> exe auswählen) dann mit RMT auf die hinzugefügte Datei klicken Symbol Eigenschaften auswählen -> Udn das entsprechende Icon auswählen

Und danach wenn du alle Spiele druff hast mit RMT auf det Dock klicken Dock-Einstellungen -> Darstellung und dort auf Blank stellen ... Fertig

Hoffe i konnte dir helfen 

Greetz


----------



## Kaldreth (30. September 2010)

danke für die genaue Erklärung von Rocket Dock nutze es auch, bin aber noch nie auf die Idee gekommen Spielecover als Icons zu nutzen... das ist ja schön simpel!


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> danke für die genaue Erklärung von Rocket Dock nutze es auch, bin aber noch nie auf die Idee gekommen Spielecover als Icons zu nutzen... das ist ja schön simpel!



keen Akt


----------



## Restrike (2. Oktober 2010)

Möchte meines auch mit euch teilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dling (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier moins


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Oktober 2010)

Meiner: (verkleinert extra^^)


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele die meisten spiele auf meiner ps3, daher ist der desktop etwas leer


----------



## Yadiz (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Bokeh <3_


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Dito  Bokeh + Makro = Awesome.


----------



## Korgor (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Oktober 2010)

Hier mein neuer Desktop ... selbst gemachtes Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2010)

Yadiz,deiner gefällt mir  Was ist das für ne Uhr (Was für ne font?) ?

Launchy (links oben) erscheint nur bei alt+enter,leiste rechts oben verschwindet bis auf die letzten 5mm wenn sie nicht benutzt wird,links unten die aktuelle Lyricszeile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal eingeklappt
http://h-1.abload.de...benannt05fr.png

Übrigens,weiß wer obs nen pfad gibt zum herunterfahren? Mit dem ich mir z.b. ne verknüpfung aufm Dekstop machen könnte,die den Pc ausmachen würde bei doppelklick? (Windows 7)


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Oktober 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Übrigens,weiß wer obs nen pfad gibt zum herunterfahren? Mit dem ich mir z.b. ne verknüpfung aufm Dekstop machen könnte,die den Pc ausmachen würde bei doppelklick? (Windows 7)



shutdown.exe -s -f -t 0


Sehr schöne desks. Ich werd meinen Desktop bei Zeiten auch mal wieder bearbeiten aber im Moment fehlt mir die Zeit dazu


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank,wenns klappt hat das letzte Icon in der Leiste oben auch endlich einen Sinn


----------



## TaroEld (12. Oktober 2010)

Achtet mal auf Chopis Uhrzeit rechts unten...


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Achtet mal auf Chopis Uhrzeit rechts unten...




Lol. Das hat er doch extra gemacht


----------



## sympathisant (12. Oktober 2010)

rocketdock und wow haben sich bei mir nie vertragen .. 

sofern wow lief, konnte ich mit alt-tab zwar zum desktop zurück, aber das dock war dann weg .. erst wenn wow geschlossen wurde, bin ich wieder an das dock gekommen. habt ihr die probleme auch?


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Lol. Das hat er doch extra gemacht



Extra nicht, aber als ich es gemerkt hab fand ich mich dann doch fuer 5sek toller :3
Symphatisant,aehnliche probleme hab ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit :/ Laesst sich aber aushalten find ich.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Mein Netbook Desk 

Is Win7 Starter xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Mein Neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Warum immer diese Wölfe?


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo ist Furry-Süchtig xD


----------



## R0D0X (16. Oktober 2010)

Furry ftw 

Nee schöner Desktop..


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2010)

[attachment=11242:lulz.JPG]


göttliches spiel und das bild sieht richtig nett aus :>


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2010)

_@MasterXoX Weil ich es kanne 

@Dominau ......einmal fur immer fur ^-^

@RODOX Danke 


Hier mein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## tonygt (23. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@MasterXoX Weil ich es kanne
> 
> @Dominau ......einmal fur immer fur ^-^
> 
> ...



Welches Progrann hast du verwendet um den Hintergrund bei Windows Starter zu ändern weil ich hab atm das problem das das bei mir nicht geht. 
Bzw nur mit Stardock und da auch nur wenn ich eins der Designs von Stardock verwende.


----------



## Zwizazadera (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi

mal wieder FineTuning betrieben:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Langsam wird er so wie ich es will.


Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dracun (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Wetter Tool aufem Desktop is nice wie heißt des? bzw wo bekommt man des her?


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie bekommt ihr die immer so schick hin. :S

Hat wer ne Programm empfehlung(für win7)?


----------



## Zwizazadera (24. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr die immer so schick hin. :S
> 
> Hat wer ne Programm empfehlung(für win7)?



Mein Desktop ist mit Rainmeter (64bit) gemacht dazu halt die Verschiedenen PlugIns (findet man z.b. bei Devianart usw.) und a bissl 
Zeit zum Einrichten sollte man sich schon nehmen. Die Programmleiste oben ist RocketDock und Spez. Icons dazu (ebenfalls auf Devianart zu finden).



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sigmea (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde solche hyper-aufgeräumten mit stylischen Programmen vollgefüllten Desktops nur blöd. Ein Desktop ist nicht zum gut aussehen da sondern um schnell an Alles ranzukommen. Ich verbringe eigentlich keine Zeit auf dem Desktop und würde auch keine Aufwenden, meinen zu gestalten. Das ist ja weitaus schlimmer als Interface Optimierung in WoW Oo. Btw. wer braucht beim Zocken das aktuelle Wetter?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wer braucht beim Zocken das aktuelle Wetter?


Ich das ich weis wenn ich wieder raus kann.


----------



## iShock (29. Oktober 2010)

Kellerkind oder keine Fenster im Zimmer ?^^


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich das ich weis wenn ich wieder raus kann.



Bist du so lange am Pc dass sich die Wetterlage beim Zocken ändert?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bist du so lange am Pc dass sich die Wetterlage beim Zocken ändert?





iShock schrieb:


> *Kellerkind* oder keine Fenster im Zimmer ?^^


----------



## Shourijo (29. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch mal wieder gebastelt  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EspCap dein Hintergrund sieht auch nice aus, habe schonmal ne andere Version des Wallpapers gesehen, deine find ich aber am besten


----------



## Silenzz (30. Oktober 2010)

Hey ich hätte mal 2 Fragem Jungs (und Mädels ) 

Folgendes, ich hab vorher Skins von Alienware genutzt aber die gefallen mir nichtmehr so, zum einen hab ich die schon ewig, zum andern läuft mein MSN Messenger nichtmehr ganz rund seit letztem wegen den Skins. So jetzt hab ich mir Rocketdock geholt und ich find das ja eigentlich ganz cool nur, kann man die Bar so umstellen (das hatte der Skin Xenomorph nämlich automatisch mit drin), dass wenn ich ein Fenster aufmache das gute Ding im Hintergrund bleibt, aaaber wenn ich mit der Maus auf ihn drauf fahre, er sozusagen raus kommt? Ist jetzt doof ausgedrückt aber ich hoff ihr versteht was ich meine.

Zweitens: Ich nutze noch WinXp und finde die Taskleiste total hässlich, gibt es vielleicht einen Skin für die, dass sie z.B. so aussieht wie bei Windows 7 bzw. kann man generell was an der ändern? Wäre echt toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

Grüße Silenzz


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2010)

Shourijo schrieb:


> EspCap dein Hintergrund sieht auch nice aus, habe schonmal ne andere Version des Wallpapers gesehen, deine find ich aber am besten



Jopp, finde ich auch  Gibts auf Typomaps.net

Wie heisst denn der Skin, den du verwendest? Und woher kommt die schicke Bar an der Oberseite?


----------



## Shourijo (30. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, finde ich auch  Gibts auf Typomaps.net
> 
> Wie heisst denn der Skin, den du verwendest? Und woher kommt die schicke Bar an der Oberseite?



Werd ich mir mal runterladen 

Der Skin heißt dEEP7 und du kannst ihn hier finden: http://seahorsepip.d...7-3-0-169998247

Die Bar an der Oberseite des Bildschirm heißt Rainmeter DEEP7 Taskbar und du kannst sie hier finden: http://ngductung.dev...skbar-171012573
Die Bar gibts jeweils für oben und unten.


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke, aber irgendwie klappt das bei mir nicht so richtig... diese ExplorerFrame.dll lässt sich bei mir nicht ersetzen, weil Rechte fehlen würden. Und ohne sieht es nur aus wie ein altes Windows 2000 in weiss, wenn ich den Skin aktivere. Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Shourijo (30. Oktober 2010)

Hmm also das mitm Windows 2000 Skin beim aktivieren des Skins hört sich so an, als ob du einen uxthemepatcher noch nicht benutzt hast, dann nimmt Windows die Themes nicht an.
Musste mal suchen bei chip.de oder so 
Um die ExplorerFrame.dll zu ändern kannst du ja mal versuchen dieses Programm zu verwenden: http://browse.devian...taller#/d2lz8nw Musst dort auf der Seite dann auf "Download Link" gehen.


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2010)

> *NOTE: Does not work with 64-bit*




:/ 

Kennst du vll. einen anderen Weg/ein anderes Tool?


----------



## Shourijo (30. Oktober 2010)

Ohh garnicht gesehen...  Hmm ne spantan fällt mir jetz auch nix ein dazu...
Man könnte es höchstens noch selbst machen, also über die Datei selbst den Besitz bzw die Rechte ändern.
Gibts auch ne Shell Erweiterung für wo du dann nur noch Rechtklick auf die Datei machen musst und dann auf "Besitz übernehmen" gehen musst... Schau mal hier: http://www.win-lite....d&threadID=4007

EDIT: Ahh grad noch dieses Programm entdeckt, soll auch mit 64-Bit zurechtkommen:

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/windows/apps/?qh=&section=&q=theme#/d2wvtyk


----------



## Silenzz (1. November 2010)

Hier mal mein Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. November 2010)

_Minecraft Emblem! _


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2010)

Klar


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. November 2010)

EspCap mach Windows Media Center aus leiste raus, sonst sieht man ja gleich das es kein Apple Pc ist.


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2010)

Frag mich nicht wie dieses Teil überhaupt da reingekommen ist O_o


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:
Leiste kommt nur beim rüberscrollen, Desktopsymbole hab ich nie^^Find den Desktop ohne die Leisten nur mit Bild sowieso viel schöner!


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

Das sieht ja mal meeega weihnachtlich aus O___________O
Jetzt noch Zimtgeruch das wärs


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal meeega weihnachtlich aus O___________O
> Jetzt noch Zimtgeruch das wärs


Ich liebe Schnee. Im Sommer fahr ich nach Norwegen, aber nur weil mein Vadder nit im Winter da hin will. Kälte ftw!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. November 2010)

Meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (17. November 2010)

du hast meine Jacken Aufnäher als Hintergrund verwenden ^^


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

http://www.wuala.com/didadom/Fotos/desk.jpg


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir gefällt dein Hintergrund  gibts den auch mit ner anständigen Auflösung von mind. 1900x1200 ? 
Wenn ja, wäre ich über einen Link sehr dankbar


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. November 2010)

Ich schau mal nach. (:

Gibt leider nur in 1680 x 1050




http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7526/writingtheperfectabstra.jpg


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich schau mal nach. (:
> 
> Gibt leider nur in 1680 x 1050
> 
> ...



schade, trotzdem vielen Dank fürs nachschaun. 1680 x 1050 sieht bei mir allerdings einfach shice aus


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. November 2010)

http://www.hugehdwallpaper.com/wallpaper/by_tag/21?page=2

Da gibt es genug von solcher Sorte mit einer noch höheren Auflösung.

Vllt. wirst du ja fündig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. November 2010)

Wieder mal meiner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)

wahnsinn


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2010)

mal wieder das Bild geändert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Mein Neuer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab's gern aufgeräumt aufm Desktop. Deswegen nehm ich, wenn ich sie so finde, gerne Widescreen-Auflösungen, obwohl ich keinen Widescreen hab und räum die Symbole dann wie hier einfach oben oder (wenn ich mehr Symbole haben sollte, aber momentan nich notwendig) auch unten in die Reihe. Schön aufgeräumt und schön anzuschaun, find ich ^^


----------



## Darkwood92 (24. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. November 2010)

Mein neuer .. is ein IG-Screeny von NfS HP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arni4k (1. Dezember 2010)

Das is meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2010)

Das Pic habe ich auch wieder im Game gemacht und i find das einfach nur WoW .. das musste sofort als Desktop herhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (2. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



cool hast einen link zu dem möcht ich auch haben 

ot meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2010)

kann mir wer von euch gute Wallpaper Seiten geben ausser wallpaperbase.to,
also besondere thx im vorraus.^^


----------



## Yadiz (4. Dezember 2010)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Das is meiner



Monster Energy^^ Das hab ich gestern mal probiert. Aber Cola-Redbull ist immer noch am besten =)


----------



## The Reptil (4. Dezember 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kann mir wer von euch gute Wallpaper Seiten geben ausser wallpaperbase.to,
> also besondere thx im vorraus.^^



4 walled  ist ganz nett halt auch viel müll und wenn du dir auch nsfw anzeigen lässt auch nicht jugend freies zeug


----------



## Zwizazadera (4. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde solche hyper-aufgeräumten mit stylischen Programmen vollgefüllten Desktops nur blöd. Ein Desktop ist nicht zum gut aussehen da sondern um schnell an Alles ranzukommen. Ich verbringe eigentlich keine Zeit auf dem Desktop und würde auch keine Aufwenden, meinen zu gestalten. Das ist ja weitaus schlimmer als Interface Optimierung in WoW Oo. Btw. wer braucht beim Zocken das aktuelle Wetter?




Lese ich da einen Hauch Neid raus ???

Und wozu das Wetter ganz einfach damit ich weiss wie es wird und ich es wissen will was für ne Frage 
Und MEIN Desktop muss gut ausschauen weil ich es so will und ich komme an alle meine Progs. usw. sehr fix ran 

Und ja ich hab auch mein UI in Wow gemoddet *G*



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Lese ich da einen Hauch Neid raus ???



Neid? Auf einem aufgeräumten Desktop? Meinst du das Ernst? O_o

Ist doch seine Sache. Ich habs auch lieber minimalistisch und aufgeräumt, andere werfen eben alle Dateien an denen sie arbeiten direkt auf den Desktop.
Jeder wie er es lieber hat...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die seite aber die hatte ich schon,sry ich hätte das anschreiben sollen ^^. 
Habt ihr noch nen parr andere seiten ?
Die auf 4walled aufgebaut ist so eine suche ich nähmlich weil hab rechner neu aufgesetzt 
und vergessen sie aufzuschreiben ^^ 


andere seiten nehme ich gerne entgegen ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2010)

wallbase.net


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Perkone (4. Dezember 2010)

Absichtlich ma alles in ne Fodler geworfen weil mans sonst net richtig sieht  Findet ihr übrigends bei DeviantArt oder Google, einfach Marc Brunet suchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. Dezember 2010)

wallbase ist echt gut, da hab ich auch meine her. 
wie z.b den hier ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2010)

The schrieb:


> cool hast einen link zu dem möcht ich auch haben



Bitteschön. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (7. Dezember 2010)

danke ganz lieb


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2010)

Mein neuer:


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich will die Frau!

Hier mal nemn ordentliches Betriebssystem! Sry wenns ein wenig unscharf ist. mit 2560x1440 (oder so) ist es schwer wallpaper zu finden.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2010)

Deine Viren Pics kannst du behalten.


----------



## Tilbie (17. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal meiner:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Deine Viren Pics kannst du behalten.



Wie meinen?




Tilbie schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Sehr rustikal


----------



## Shourijo (17. Dezember 2010)

Auch mal wieder was anderes... obwohl eigentlich fast standart... Mac mäßig halt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Dock. Hab mir mal auf meinem MPB die Festplatte zerschossen und vorher nen Theme installiert. Seit dem hab ich Angst davor obwohl das nichts damit zutun haben kann xD


----------



## Shourijo (18. Dezember 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Schönes Dock. Hab mir mal auf meinem MPB die Festplatte zerschossen und vorher nen Theme installiert. Seit dem hab ich Angst davor obwohl das nichts damit zutun haben kann xD



Is ja zum Glück kein MacBook Pro... Obwohl ich hätte schon gerne son kleines 13 Zoll Teil  Aber die Teile sind einfach teuer.


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2010)

Mein neuer Desktop 
Programm fürs Wetter heißt YoWindow 2.0 und gab es bei der Chip Adventskalender Aktion  Es ist leider kein richtiges Hintergrundbild, sondern ein laufendes Programm als Fenster. Hab nur für mich dies als BG gewählt und Rocket Dock so eingestellt das es vom Mauszeiger nach vorn geholt werden kann 
Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (22. Dezember 2010)

Na dann post ich auch mal n Bild rein. ^^
PS: FullHD-Monitore an die Macht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Dezember 2010)

PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tust du böse dinge ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Dezember 2010)

Was?

WoW spielen?  ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2010)

Nach Weihnachten und nachdem mein Lappi alle die Jahre brav mir gedient und Windows 7 so toll installiert hat, dachte ich mir belohne ich ihn doch mal mit nem tollen Hintergrund.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: HD-Lappis an die Macht!


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Dezember 2010)

> Was?
> 
> WoW spielen?  ;D



Ich denke eher ein bisschen viel auf rs downloaden


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ich denke eher ein bisschen viel auf rs downloaden


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2010)

*g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> *g*




*pfeiff* 	x)









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Endlich Season 6 schauen :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Januar 2011)

Hm... Kate  ist an der Falsche Stelle Nass *g*


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Jopp  Und schade dass Juliet da noch nicht drauf ist, ist ein Promo-Bild von Season 3...


----------



## Luminesce (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade eben Desktop aufgeräumt und auf Coolvibe ein geiles Bild rausgesucht ^.^, erinnert mich an arthas und co.


----------



## Dietrich (4. Januar 2011)

@Liminesce

Könntest du den Hintergrund bitte irgendwie als Download anbieten? 
Der gefällt mir richtig gut! 

MfG


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleibe soweit bei meinen Anime-Lieblingen.


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Naja, mein Desktop ist eigentlich immer aufgeräumt, weil ich übergreifende Ordner benutze für Spiele, Programme, Kram, Musik, etc..
Das Bild ist allerdings Geschmackssache, gehört aber zu meinen Favorites. Hab halt einen "dunklen" Geschmack. 
(Hoffe sowas verstößt nicht gegen die Forenregeln, ist natürlich nicht echt^^).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2011)

Du machst mir Angst... *versteck*


----------



## Rexo (8. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst... *versteck*



_Dan hats du noch nie meine Desktops gesehen 

Das is so STufe 1 auf meiner skala...stufe 9 willst du nie sehen  die haben schon einige in icq sehen mussen ^^
und die wahren nicht sehr glucklich dadruber
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bo0wW (9. Januar 2011)

Das ist mainer  
Nichts besonderes ^-^

http://img291.imageshack.us/i/fghv.png/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Januar 2011)

So sieht meiner Momentan aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (9. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Januar 2011)

lol wie klein ist denn dein Bildschirm? xD


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2011)

Nicht jeder hat en Riesen Moni .. auch ich hab en 17" und ist das schlimm? Also Wenn du sonst nix anderes dazu bei zu tragen hast, wie wär es mit gar nix zu sagen.


----------



## Jester (9. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat en Riesen Moni .. auch ich hab en 17" und ist das schlimm? Also Wenn du sonst nix anderes dazu bei zu tragen hast, wie wär es mit gar nix zu sagen.



Nicht gleich so grob werden! 

Joa, mein Bildschirm ist ein wenig klein, denk auch schon nen Welchen drüber nach auf nen Größeren umzusteigen oder gar auf zwei...


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Januar 2011)

Bisschen schlecht drauf? 

Hat sich nicht viel verändert, vielleicht ein paar icons. Den Hintergrund mag ich aber immernoch, da es bei dem Bild nicht so doof aussieht, wenn auf beiden Screens das gleiche zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

ha ha genau gib's ihm!

das is hier schließlich Der Große "Mein Desktop" Thread und nich der "Mein großer Desktop" Thread 

Ich spiele sogar lieber auf nem kleinerem, zumindestens was CS angeht...


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Januar 2011)

Nicht spammen, Jungs. Gegen ein bisschen Smalltalk sagt keiner etwas, aber nicht in diesem Maß.


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

So, da ich meine Desktop Hintergründe alle paar Tage wechsle, 
erneut "Mein Desktop", und damit kann ich auch beweisen, dass nicht alle
meine Hintergründe "blutüberströmt" sind. (Nur etwa die Hälfte^^).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Kawaii ).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal ne frage... Stehst du auf Total verpixelte Hintergründe? Ich meine Solche bilder gibt es sicher auch in deiner Auflösung???? ^^


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage... Stehst du auf Total verpixelte Hintergründe? Ich meine Solche bilder gibt es sicher auch in deiner Auflösung???? ^^



ich hab mehr als 9 Stunden davon ne andere Auflösung gesucht, bin fast verzweifelt.


----------



## LiangZhou# (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So sieht meiner Momentan aus:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich würde mich sooo  sehr freuen über'n Imagelink


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sooo  sehr freuen über'n Imagelink



http://s1.directupload.net/images/110110/fguir4cw.jpg


----------



## LiangZhou# (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> http://s1.directupload.net/images/110110/fguir4cw.jpg



Merci


----------



## DasX2007 (13. Januar 2011)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> mal wieder FineTuning betrieben:
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir sagen wie dieser Rainmeter Skin heisst?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. Januar 2011)

Also das darf jeder benutzen, ist meins. Also das Bild ist meins^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (13. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Also das darf jeder benutzen, ist meins. Also das Bild ist meins^^



Sieht Klasse aus! Besser als die meisten offiziellen In Flames Wallpaper.


----------



## Haxxler (14. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Januar 2011)

Schickes Wallpaper.


----------



## Eriya (15. Januar 2011)

> Also das darf jeder benutzen, ist meins. Also das Bild ist meins^^



Edel! Aber echt.

Nun ja, wo sind denn bloss all die GNU-User hin? 

Hier mal meins (eher minimalistisch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Januar 2011)

Hab mich mal wieder auf schöne Landschaften beschränkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtyrann (15. Januar 2011)

Hier sind meine 2 Deskops wechsel die je nach Lust und Laune

Da ist die Quali einwenig schlecht weils ne GIF Datei ist.
http://img199.images...us/f/blubb.gif/

Hier isse wieder besser
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntlu.jpg/


----------



## Silenzz (16. Januar 2011)

Meiner immo, aber ich kann einfach keine geeignete Uhr für die Sidebar finden >.< 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Januar 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus! Besser als die meisten offiziellen In Flames Wallpaper.



heh danke 

Mein Nachbar hat das in ~15 Minuten gemacht. Ich fand den "Feuergeist" der in der Mitte ist, und der war schon "in Flames" benannt. 
Hab es ihm gezeigt und er hat es mir fix gebastelt. Einfach ein Genie der Junge, wenn er nur einmal will.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Januar 2011)

Eriya schrieb:


> Edel! Aber echt.
> 
> Nun ja, wo sind denn bloss all die GNU-User hin?
> 
> ...



Danke! Dein Desktophintergrund hat doch auch etwas.


----------



## Eriya (20. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Danke! Dein Desktophintergrund hat doch auch etwas.



Danke. Ich war mal etwas "Zen-mässig" drauf und hab nach ink wallpapers gegoogelt.

Hier noch ein Ubuntu-Screenshot mit leichtem OS X Flavour -- bis ich mir in 3 Wochen mein MacBook kaufe, muss das hier mal als Vertreter für "Beauty Over Functionality" hinhalten:

Mit Zeugs...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und ohne Zeugs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Januar 2011)

Hi all.
Bin nur kurz on um zu fragen ob einer ein riesiges Sonnenblumen Feld als wallpaper hat.
mfg hodlerkiller


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sunflower+wallpaper


----------



## Shourijo (21. Januar 2011)

Ist jetzt zwar kein Desktop Screenshot, wollte aber mal 2 Shots vom meinem iPhone 3GS zeigen. Musste auch maln bisschen gemoddet werden 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie immer mit objectdock unten auf autohide und launchy links oben, der sich nur per Tastenkombination zeigt


----------



## Morvkeem (28. Januar 2011)

Hier ein aktuelles Bild von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab mich sofort in das Wallpaper Verliebt


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2011)

Ja, ich weiß, typischer Winter-Wallpaper 
Nachdem sich mein Rocketdock komplett verarbschiedet hat und ich keine Zeit zum neukonfigurieren habe, sieht's jetzt erstmal so aus. Und so bleibt es vermutlich auch, bis ich meinen Mac habe (März/April).


(Verdammte nicht-retina Icons *sigh*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Februar 2011)

Ich hab einen total aussergewöhnlichen Hintergrund, der sich von allen hier abhebt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (4. Februar 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen wie dieser Rainmeter Skin heisst?




Der Desktop Skin is aus mehrern verschienenden Rainmeter SKins zusammen gebasstelt und dann
per Hand von mir Optimiert worden, also Schirftart, Grösse, Farbe usw. 



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Shourijo (5. Februar 2011)

Diesmal auch den Desktop wieder ein bisschen verändert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Kennt jemand gute OS Icons die gut passen würden? Die Standardt Dinger sehen da nicht so prall aus. Am liebsten wären mir weiße, habe aber noch nicht wirklich welche finden können, die passen.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

Mein neuer Desktop <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (20. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sehr schön, kannst du mir vielleicht erklären, wie du die Spiele da unten hinbekommen hast, würd sowas auch gern habe. Sieht super aus!

(Wall-E hatte ich auch sehr lange aus Hintergrund^^)


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> einmal RocketDock
> http://rocketdock.com/
> 
> und für die Spielehüllen nehme ich =Jeno-Cyber Game Icon Packs
> ...


Bitte sehr


----------



## Traklar (21. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bitte sehr



Schönen Dank


----------



## Bastikch (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">


----------



## Silenzz (21. Februar 2011)

Bei deinem Bild, Bastikch, hätt ich ja voll Angst


----------



## hyakiss25 (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bastikch (21. Februar 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Bei deinem Bild, Bastikch, hätt ich ja voll Angst



Am Anfang ging es mir auch so aber mittlerweile liebe ich es. Ich stehe sowieso auf solche Bilder hatte davor zum Beispiel Bellatrix Lestrange^^


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2011)

_Glückwunsch zum Macbook ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Merci


----------



## boyclar (8. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das ist meiner... nichts besonderes aber <3 one piece


----------



## The Reptil (8. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. März 2011)

1. Bildschirm 1980x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Bildschirm 1280x1024




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Bildschirme sind schon was tolles


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. März 2011)

Hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Im Moment ist das meiner :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Icons sind überbewertet (:


----------



## Thoraxos (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist meiner Standart halt und nichts besonderes.


----------



## Tilbie (11. März 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner Standart halt und nichts besonderes.



LOL, "Dicke Titten" xD
Ich hätte Opera vorher geschlossen


----------



## MasterXoX (11. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> LOL, "Dicke Titten" xD
> Ich hätte Opera vorher geschlossen




Dat hat er doch extra gemacht ^^


----------



## gradof (11. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dat hat er doch extra gemacht ^^



Das glaube ich auch.
Wenn nicht xD


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> LOL, "Dicke Titten" xD
> Ich hätte Opera vorher geschlossen



Das nennt man "huge easter eggs" haha bin ich lustig. :X


----------



## MasterXoX (12. März 2011)

Hab mich auch mal versucht was nettes hinzuzaubern, zwar nicht das allergeilste aber ich finds gut 

*EDIT*: jetzt sieht er noch besser aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Mein neuer: 

(2 Bildschirme, rechts: 19" LCD Samsung 940 BF und links: 24" LED ACER S242)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senso (23. März 2011)

So hier mal mein Desktop 

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/desktopou.png/


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich mich auf dem Mac dann langsam häuslich eingerichtet, sozusagen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Nur damit keine Missverständnisse auftreten, ich bin kein FDPler. Das ist nur gerade einer der Leute denen ich folge wieder auf Retweet-Rampage.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2011)

Was benutzt du für ein Programm für Twitter? sieht schick aus.... ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2011)

Twitter for Mac  Der offizielle Twitter Client für den Mac, kostet nicht mal was und ist echt super


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2011)

Super das Teil gibt es aber net für Windows ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziemlich zugemüllt aber egal, ich mags :3


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

Kann man sein Design bei Windows 7(beüglich des Aussehens der Taskleiste etc.) ö.ä eig verändern?


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann man sein Design bei Windows 7(beüglich des Aussehens der Taskleiste etc.) ö.ä eig verändern?



Jo, kannst alles ändern, Farben usw.
Z.B. Fensterrahmen, Taskleiste...


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, kannst alles ändern, Farben usw.
> Z.B. Fensterrahmen, Taskleiste...



wie denn?^^


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie denn?^^



Desktop > Rechte Maustaste > Anpassen > Dein Design auswählen > Fensterfarbe und -Darstellung

Da kannste mit Farben rumprobieren usw


----------



## schneemaus (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Neuer <3

Hab mal ein bisschen mit RocketDock rumgespielt und muss sagen, es gefällt mir so echt gut. Muss nur mal rausfinden, wie ich den Papierkorb weg bekomme oO


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2011)

Rechts Klick --------> Anpassen --------> Desktopsymbole ändern -----------> Spass haben.


----------



## schneemaus (30. März 2011)

Danke... Dazu war ich heute Abend wohl einfach nur zu doof.


----------



## Mindadar (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. April 2011)

Nach längerer Zeit mal etwas von meinem 3 Tage neuem (alten) Betriebssystem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Sigmea (6. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Könnte jemand vielleicht das Bild an den Rändern mit dem Plattenmuster so erweitern, dass ich es als 1680x1050 Wallpaper benutzen kann? Ist normalerweise 1024x768 und ist hochskaliert, ergo unscharf. >_> Nebenbei könnte das Horde-Logo auch etwas Kantenglättung vertragen. Ist jemand so nett, ich kann das leider nicht. ^^

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2486/4qc3jzop_png.htm


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach meinem neuen Lieblingscharakter.


----------



## Legendary (8. April 2011)

Ich mags spartanisch und schick! :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2011)

Hier ist meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. April 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nach meinem neuen Lieblingscharakter.




Spielst Du auf ManaReg+Cooldownreduction?



B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meneldur (9. April 2011)

Um mal eine Randgruppe hier zu pushen. 
Schlicht, schlicht und nochmal schlicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. April 2011)

Sogar halbwegs aufgeräumt...  *Forum spreng*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (9. April 2011)

Ich denk mal meiner wird zu den Chaotischten auf den ersten Blick Zählen^^ is aber super gebastelt das Proggi dafür^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

so mal mein Deski... leider geht der Papierkorb nit weg -.-    blödes Win XP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (9. April 2011)

versuch mal das 

http://www.petri.co.il/delete_recycle_bin_icon_from_the_desktop_in_xp_2003.htm


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2011)

Irgendwie finde ich keine schönen Wallpaper die zur Jahreszeit passen... also was altbewährtes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

hab den einen Eintrag gelöscht aber papierkorb is noch imma da


----------



## Silenzz (10. April 2011)

Drück mal F5


----------



## Soladra (10. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (12. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Sogar halbwegs aufgeräumt...  *Forum spreng*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche stadt ist des?

sorry kann keines posten (hab gerade neu aufgesetzt wegen nem scheiß fehler im windoof...naja wenn es wieder 1 jahr hält bin ich zufrieden (wind 7 ist gut in der beziehung XP musste ich oft alle paar wochen neu machen!))

mfg LAX
ps: so ich suche mir jetzt ein Assassins Creed Wallpaper  - hab bock drauf, vor allem da ich des auch gerade spiele


----------



## easylite (12. April 2011)

Meneldur schrieb:


> Um mal eine Randgruppe hier zu pushen.
> Schlicht, schlicht und nochmal schlicht!
> 
> 
> ...



die frage ist nur hast du MAC oder Linux


----------



## easylite (12. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein neuer:
> 
> (2 Bildschirme, rechts: 19" LCD Samsung 940 BF und links: 24" LED ACER S242)
> 
> ...



wie bekomm ich 2 verschiedene Wallpaper auf die Bildschirme?

sry für Doppelpost

Mein Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laptop mit 2. Bildschirm

Und hier der Schlepptop dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2011)

easylite schrieb:


> die frage ist nur hast du MAC oder Linux




Mac, wenn es nicht neuerdings ein Linux gibt das wie... OS X aussieht


----------



## Konov (12. April 2011)

easylite schrieb:


> wie bekomm ich 2 verschiedene Wallpaper auf die Bildschirme?



Mit einem Extra Programm, ich benutze DisplayFusion.

Einfach mal nach nem Download googlen. Das Teil kann man kostenlos benutzen im Gegensatz zu diversen anderen Programmen.


----------



## Arlox93 (13. April 2011)

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/hintergrund.png/

Mein aktueller


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

so hab was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm.. warum zum Teufel ist meine Maus nicht mehr zu sehen?


----------



## MasterXoX (15. April 2011)

Hab auch wat neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Meins :3
Naja bei mir sind eigentlich immer nur Mangafiguren im Hintergrund, aber dieses hier gefällt mir besonders.. Die Farbkombi find ich genial 

http://imageburn.de/img/27865desktop.png


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

Derzeit sieht mein Desktop so aus. Aber da fehlt noch irgendwas...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Warum hast du bei Windows 7 so ne vollgestopfte Windowsbar  kannst doch jetzt alles schön klein lassen...


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum hast du bei Windows 7 so ne vollgestopfte Windowsbar  kannst doch jetzt alles schön klein lassen...



Weil ich die Icons weitesgehend nicht schön finde und ich lieber den Namen noch mit dabei habe.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Derzeit sieht mein Desktop so aus. Aber da fehlt noch irgendwas...




Der Wallpaper sieht ja geil aus :O
Kannst du den für mich irgendwie uploaden?^^


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Wallpaper sieht ja geil aus :O
> Kannst du den für mich irgendwie uploaden?^^



http://casperium.deviantart.com/art/Earth-Wind-WS-121264188

Auf "Download File" gehen, da ist das Bild drinne.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2011)

Äh, was ist denn das für eine Leiste, die MasterXoX da unten hat? Wo bekommt man denn die?


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Äh, was ist denn das für eine Leiste, die MasterXoX da unten hat? Wo bekommt man denn die?



http://rocketdock.com/


----------



## Gazeran (17. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Äh, was ist denn das für eine Leiste, die MasterXoX da unten hat? Wo bekommt man denn die?



RocketDock


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Wie oft wurde diese Frage hier in diesem Thread schon gestellt?

Ich glaub dies ist nicht mehr zählbar 

BtT

MEin neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich mag ihn :3


----------



## MasterXoX (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://casperium.dev...nd-WS-121264188
> 
> Auf "Download File" gehen, da ist das Bild drinne.




Danköö


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...] also ich mag ihn :3



Vergisst du es öfteren deine Boxershorts zu wechseln?


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

so und wieder hab ich was neues, jetzt aber vermutlich für länger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ziemlich aufgeräumt. Hab alle Exe.Datein die ich immer brauch ins Startmenü gebracht.
Jetzt will ich noch ne digitale Uhr aufn Desk packen und noch ein paar weitere kleinere Widgets
drauf machen-


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

@Dominau: Daft Punk Hintergrund... High five!


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

\o


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Würde mir ja auch gern ein geilen Desktop basteln, aber ohne richtigen PC geht das leider nicht. -.-


----------



## Königmarcus (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist meins


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> das ist meins



sieht cool aus aber das Bild hatn komisches Format


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vergisst du es öfteren deine Boxershorts zu wechseln?



Nein aber ich sollte meine Mutti daran erinnern neue zu kaufen


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

http://www.bilder-ho...B/img%5D%5B/url

Ich seh endlich was von der Natur! Hab mich schon immer gefragt wie sie wohl aussieht, auch wenns nur aus nem Spiel ist!

/E: Wenn ichs direkt einfüg isses zu klein.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich seh endlich was von der Natur! Hab mich schon immer gefragt wie sie wohl aussieht, auch wenns nur aus nem Spiel ist!



Noch kleiner gings nicht, oder?


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch kleiner gings nicht, oder?



Leider nicht.  Habs Editiert. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> das ist meins


Nur mal so, wieso packst Du Firefox, iTunes, ICQ denn nochmal extra auf den Desktop -
wenn Du es schon eh in der Schnellstartleiste hast?

ps. Hallo - Fastbachbar.^^


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Joa von mir gibts auch ein "Hallo Nachbarn" an Grushdak und Königmarcus


----------



## John Sinclair (19. April 2011)

So das hier ist mein Destop ^^


----------



## Shourijo (19. April 2011)

Hey keine Ahnung, ob jemand ne Lösung für mich hat, aber ich schilder einfach mal mein Problem... Ich finde im Internet nämlich nix dazu.

Also ich habe mir aus dem Omnimo Pack ( http://browse.devian...omnimo#/d2mhn7l ) das Twitter Plugin rausgezogen und lasse mir diese nun auch auf dem Desktop anzeigen.
Anschließend habe ich dort dann in der Config des Plugins mein Twittername sowie das Passwort eingetragen.

Trotzdem tauchen keine Tweets in den Sprechblasen auf. Nun ist die Frage, ob das Ding nur Tweets von mir anzeigt (was ja ziemlich blöd wäre) oder ob es dann auch die anderen anzeigen würde... Und wenn ja wie ich dieses zum laufen bekomme.

Edit: Problem hat sich erledigt  http://www.supertweet.net/ hat geholfen


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein neuer. &#9829;


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nur mal so, wieso packst Du Firefox, iTunes, ICQ denn nochmal extra auf den Desktop -
> wenn Du es schon eh in der Schnellstartleiste hast?



Hab ich auch ,find ich einfach praktisch


----------



## Gazeran (19. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MINECRAFT!!!

PIC PLS DDD


----------



## lolGER61095 (19. April 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> MINECRAFT!!!
> 
> PIC PLS DDD



Ich dachte auch sofort an Minecraft


----------



## Gazeran (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins ;D


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> MINECRAFT!!!
> 
> PIC PLS DDD



http://wallbase2.org/rozne/1cfa1cfd16321742c515c58e38ea7ac9/wallpaper-805800.jpg

Büttö


----------



## MrBrownie (20. April 2011)

Da ist meiner !


----------



## easylite (21. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mac, wenn es nicht neuerdings ein Linux gibt das wie... OS X aussieht



Ja es gibt eine Gnome-Oberfläche die genauso aussieht wie OS X  hargenau  sogar die Animationen sind die gleichen soweit ich weiß 



Konov schrieb:


> Mit einem Extra Programm, ich benutze DisplayFusion.
> 
> Einfach mal nach nem Download googlen. Das Teil kann man kostenlos benutzen im Gegensatz zu diversen anderen Programmen.



und danke für den Tip mit dem Programm  hab ich schon lange gesucht


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

MrBrownie schrieb:


> Da ist meiner !




Die 90er haben angerufen sie wollen ihren Desktop zurück


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

easylite schrieb:


> und danke für den Tip mit dem Programm  hab ich schon lange gesucht



Biddesehr! 
Kannst ja das Ergebnis hier posten, bisher gabs nicht viele Multiscreen Bilder.


----------



## llcool13 (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBrownie (21. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Die 90er haben angerufen sie wollen ihren Desktop zurück


 
Hey in den 90ern gab s noch kein XP


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei den 90er sind 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vB14ey7uO1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

so hab wieder was neues. hm irgendwie muss ich an illidan denken^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterSchattenmacker (21. April 2011)

Hier ist mein Übersichtlicher Desktop  
Mein Desktop


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (24. April 2011)

hier is meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cera2 (24. April 2011)

[attachment=11843:Unbenannt.jpg]

Nichts besonderes, taugt mir vollkommen.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2011)

Täusche ich mich, oder ist es bei vielen Desktops mittlerweile nur noch so, dass man sich die geposteten Bilder wegen der vielen Symbole und Gadgets anschaut anstatt wegen eines Hintergrundbildes? 

Ich habe fast das Gefühl dass z.B. dieser Turm@espcap im Gewusel des drumherums untergeht. ^^


----------



## Roykyn (25. April 2011)

Hier mein Desktop. Sehr schlicht gehalten, aber so isses mir am liebsten^^


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich habe fast das Gefühl dass z.B. dieser Turm@espcap im Gewusel des drumherums untergeht. ^^



Naja, ein bisschen funktional sollte ein Desktop ja auch sein


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2011)

Gefällt mir recht gut, außer das ich die Festplatten nicht so groß anzeigen würde (:


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2011)

Das ändert sich eh laufend bei mir, einmal auf dem Desktop statt im Browser gepincht/gezoomt und schon ist es wieder anders


----------



## Grushdak (25. April 2011)

Na mir gefällt es irgendwie nicht - aber wenn es Dir so gefällt .... bitte. 
Ich würde mich mal fragen, wie wenig von all dem ich wirklich dort brauche

greetz


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2011)

Wovon? Von den Icons im Dock? Vermutlich nicht alle jeden Tag, aber solange da Platz ist


----------



## seanbuddha (26. April 2011)

Hab mal was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe nicht das es gegen die Nettidingsbums verstösst^^


----------



## Gaming11 (26. April 2011)

@Zer0Bl4ck wie hast du es denn geschafft deine Spiel-Symbole so anzuzeigen?

BTT: 

Mein Desktop besteht grundsätzlich aus Chaos


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hab mal was neues:
> 
> [Bild]
> 
> Hoffe nicht das es gegen die Nettidingsbums verstösst^^



Ist das Mädel aus irgend einem Anime/Manga oder nur eine Random Zeichung?


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ist das Mädel aus irgend einem Anime/Manga oder nur eine Random Zeichung?



Sieht mir aufgrund der Farbzusammenstellung sehr random aus. ^^


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (29. April 2011)

Gaming11 schrieb:


> @Zer0Bl4ck wie hast du es denn geschafft deine Spiel-Symbole so anzuzeigen?



Das machste ganz einfach mit nem Programm, das nennt sich Rocket Dock.

Das kannste hier runterladen
http://rocketdock.com/

Und hier gibts die Icons für die Spiele, die ich benutze, gibts aber im I.net noch wesentlich mehr
http://jeno-cyber.deviantart.com/

hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Perkone (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neuer Pc mit neuen Betriebsystem also auch neues bild


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> Das machste ganz einfach mit nem Programm, das nennt sich Rocket Dock.
> 
> Das kannste hier runterladen
> http://rocketdock.com/
> ...


Lol wie oft diese Frage hier schon gestellt wurde


----------



## Perkone (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mönster0815 (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



22" und 24" nebeneinander^^


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

he das is Schleichwerbung, rechts unten is ne PsP, SONY Schleichwerbung tztztz


----------



## Blooddrainer (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Mai 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Mai 2011)

@lolGER61095

Kannst du mir deinen Wallpaper irgendwo hochladen?


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. Mai 2011)

Mein Desktop


----------



## Adalin (15. Mai 2011)

Bidde schön 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Mein neuer Tapetenwechsel... MEGAN FOX wuuhuuu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Meine Verlobte lässt fragen wo du das Bild mit dem Wolf her hast. Sie steht total auf die und findet das, Zitat: Zuckersüß


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Meine Verlobte lässt fragen wo du das Bild mit dem Wolf her hast. Sie steht total auf die und findet das, Zitat: Zuckersüß



http://wallbase.net/
Durch Zufall gesehen dort... muss sie mal suchen. ^^


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Werde ich ihr ausrichten...Danke dir


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Nix besonderes, einfach mal wieder gewechselt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (17. Mai 2011)

Mein Desk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (19. Mai 2011)

Tüdelü 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2011)

Ein Stark verändertes Windows Design?


----------



## Shourijo (19. Mai 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ein Stark verändertes Windows Design?



Si señor!


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Mai 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Si señor!



Möchtest du mir erläutern wie das Design heißt bzw welche Programme + Themes du nutzt?


----------



## Shourijo (19. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Möchtest du mir erläutern wie das Design heißt bzw welche Programme + Themes du nutzt?



Also, als VS benutze ich "Soft7 2.0" (sieht man auf dem Screen jetz nicht. Zu finden gibts das hier: http://browse.devian...oft7+2#/d2o7oz5

Dann verwende ich Rainmeter für die Twitter und Uhrzeit Anzeige. Als Theme kommen hierbei die Teile des "Omnimo 3" Sets zum Zuge. Zu finden hier: http://browse.devian...omnimo#/d2mhn7l

Und schließlich noch Litestep als Shell-Ersatz. Da muss man bissl schauen das man es auf Windows 7 (64Bit) zum laufen bekommt. (Für ein How-to siehe folgenden Link: http://atde.devianta...urnal/38441735/ )

Das Theme was ich dazu benutze ist folgendes: http://browse.devian...ake+ls#/d3gmj8q

Viel Spaß beim nachbasteln


----------



## Sabito (19. Mai 2011)

Mein Desktop zur Zeit, muss noch ein bissel aufräumen und mir nen netten Hintergrund suchen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (20. Mai 2011)

Mein Desk!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meiner  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Mai 2011)

Mein neuer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (20. Mai 2011)

Hab auch mal nen neuen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Mein neuer nun, mal sehn, ob ich da noch mehr aufräumen kann.^^ Hätte noch 13 andere Bilder zur Auswahl, werde alle mal durchtesten über längere Zeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (20. Mai 2011)

@Sabito: Mich würd interessieren, woher de Frau her ist.. Hatte mal so n ähnlichen.. 
Edit: Dieser hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> @Sabito: Mich würd interessieren, woher de Frau her ist.. Hatte mal so n ähnlichen..


http://wallbase.cc/random daher, i-wo auf den 3000 seiten, die ich durchgesehn habe^^


----------



## nemø (21. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unaufgeräumt und so, aber der Gedanke ist klar, Ubuntu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spontan umgestiegen. und Aufgeräumt. Ich hoffe, dass das den Mods nicht zu "verboten" ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein drauf, auch sehr gut!


----------



## Elda (21. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Schon leicht pornografisch angehaucht das Wallpaper gell. ^^


----------



## Deanne (21. Mai 2011)

Wo gibts das "Pikachu meets SC2"-Wallpaper?


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das finde ich klasse, wo gibts das?



Erstes Ergebnis bei wallbase.cc in der Suchfunktion:

keyword "pokemon starcraft"

http://wallbase.cc/search


edit: ahhhh ich habe einen Satz zitiert, der nicht existiert


----------



## Deanne (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Erstes Ergebnis bei wallbase.cc in der Suchfunktion:
> 
> keyword "pokemon starcraft"
> 
> http://wallbase.cc/search



Ah, gut, danke. Die Seite kannte ich noch gar nicht und Google hat nicht das ausgespuckt, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

Mich irritiert ein wenig der Spuckefaden .... das raubt jeglichen Anflug von "Erotik" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mich irritiert ein wenig der Spuckefaden .... das raubt jeglichen Anflug von "Erotik"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Megan Fox ist Erotik!
Mit dem Hentai und Anime Zeug kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen - aber jedem das seine. ^^


----------



## Deanne (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Megan Fox ist Erotik!



Uäääääh, aua, aua. Megan Fox ist vor allem ein wandelndes Ersatzteillager.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da gibt es deutlich hübschere, attraktivere Schauspielerinnen.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Uäääääh, aua, aua. Megan Fox ist vor allem ein wandelndes Ersatzteillager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok wenn ich die Bilder sehe, haste Recht! 

Ich bezog mich mehr auf natürlich wirkendes Aussehen wie z.b. hier: http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/3558
Ansonsten find ich auch Natalie Portman durchaus attraktiv.

Wobei es natürlich bei Personen des öffentlichen Lebens generell so ist, dass sie gerne mit ner dicken Schminkemaske herumlaufen.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2011)

So sieht mein Desktop zz. aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2011)

_Da spielt jemand "2D-Minecraft" :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Mai 2011)

Die Rainmeter leiste hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da spielt jemand "2D-Minecraft" :-)_



Terraria ist nicht wirklich 2D-Minecraft  



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Rainmeter leiste hätte ich auch gerne.



http://ld-jing.deviantart.com/art/i3-bar-192336322?q=boost%3Apopular%20in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Fsysmonitor%2Frainmeter%20i3&qo=0


----------



## Dracun (21. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem Rainmeter noch so garnet zufrieden .. irgendwie finde ich bis jetzt noch net das was mir gefällt 
Habs erst mal so hin gebastelt ..... die 2 einzigen Sachen die mir gefallen sind dat Winamp Plug und dat dat Wetter Teil funzt wollte zwar dat vom HUD Vision nutzen, aber kein Plan wie ich dat für Köln einstellen soll ... irgendwie funzt dat net .. *snief*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Rainmeter noch so garnet zufrieden .. irgendwie finde ich bis jetzt noch net das was mir gefällt
> Habs erst mal so hin gebastelt ..... die 2 einzigen Sachen die mir gefallen sind dat Winamp Plug und dat dat Wetter Teil funzt wollte zwar dat vom HUD Vision nutzen, aber kein Plan wie ich dat für Köln einstellen soll ... irgendwie funzt dat net .. *snief*



Ich auch noch nicht. Bisher habe ich ein tolles Minecraft-Plugin gefunden und diese komische ibar-Leiste. Ganz nett, aber nicht 100%-ig was ich suche. Und ein funktionierendes Foobar2000-Plugin habe ich auch noch net gefunden


----------



## Dracun (22. Mai 2011)

Gut ich dacht schon ich wär zu blöd dazu


----------



## nemø (22. Mai 2011)

ich hab alle Wallpapers von 4walled.org, wobei da viele "Treffer" auch einfach anstößige Bilder sind. Dafür gibt es immer auch sehr coole Bilder!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Mai 2011)

Deswegen Benutzt man Wallbase.cc/net dort kann man Stufen einstellen, SFW alles jugendfrei, SKETCHY naja erotische wallpaper, NSFW Total öhm ab 18 Wallpaper.


----------



## Tilbie (22. Mai 2011)

Benutz auch nur wallbase.net, einfach auf random und die Zeit vergessren...
Hab deibei auch meinen neuen gefunden den ich erstmal behalten werde.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

[edit]

In GIMP gespeichert... komme mit dem Programm noch nicht zurecht, jetzt hat er einen dicken weißen Rand drumherum gemacht.

Naja wer es anschauen will, muss draufklicken. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (23. Mai 2011)

Gerade gesehen und prompt verliebt.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (23. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> In GIMP gespeichert... komme mit dem Programm noch nicht zurecht, jetzt hat er einen dicken weißen Rand drumherum gemacht.
> 
> Naja wer es anschauen will, muss draufklicken. ^^



http://docs.gimp.org/de/gimp-image-crop.html

sollte helfen


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (23. Mai 2011)

hier mein neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (23. Mai 2011)

he he iwi kommt mir vor der/die Zeichner/in hat einen Speichelfaden Fetisch ^^


----------



## Tilbie (23. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> he he iwi kommt mir vor der/die Zeichner/in hat einen Speichelfaden Fetisch ^^



Is das net das Wasser aus der Schüssel?


----------



## DexDrive (23. Mai 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Is das net das Wasser aus der Schüssel?



Als Otaku also Manga- und Animefan würde ich mal sagen das ist Sake in der Schüssel. 
Da Mangas aus Japan kommen und Sake dort aus solchen Schälchen getrunken wird. 

Mfg

DexDrive


----------



## The Reptil (23. Mai 2011)

das kommt schon aus dem Mund ^^ auf der vorigen Seite ist ja auch so eine Bild mit Speichelfaden vom Mundstück der Taucherausrüstung


----------



## DexDrive (23. Mai 2011)

So hier ist meins. 
Die Maid- Schulbadeanzugcombi sieht einfach süß aus.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2011)

So langsam wirds was mit Rainmeter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> http://docs.gimp.org...image-crop.html
> 
> sollte helfen



Danke, hat funktioniert.
Hier das fertige Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (24. Mai 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> hier mein neuer



Sieht echt super aus! Dürfte ich dich fragen, 

a) woher hast du das? der Stil ist wunderbar!
b) Was ist das denn für eine Leiste unten über der Taskleiste, wo die "Titelbilder" deiner Spiele so schön eingeblendet sind?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2011)

Zum gefühlten 1 Millionsten Mal die Antwort auf Frage b)


Dracun schrieb:


> einmal RocketDock
> http://rocketdock.com/
> 
> und für die Spielehüllen nehme ich =Jeno-Cyber Game Icon Packs
> ...


----------



## Loony555 (24. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön! 
Dann weiss ich nun, was ich heute abend zu tun habe...


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zum gefühlten 1 Millionsten Mal die Antwort auf Frage b)



Das Ding sollte endlich mal Sticky werden *g*


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2011)

Aber sowas von


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (24. Mai 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> a) woher hast du das? der Stil ist wunderbar!




hab ich hier zufällig gefunden: 

http://wallbase.cc


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Was ist eigentlich eine gute Alternative zu Rainmeter? Ich komm mit dem Teil einfach nicht klar.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Ding sollte endlich mal Sticky werden *g*



Bin ich auch dafür, hab das auch hier im Thread gesehn und direkt mal gemacht


----------



## Dracun (25. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eine gute Alternative zu Rainmeter? Ich komm mit dem Teil einfach nicht klar.


I kenn keine und Rainmeter ist eigentlich recht gut .. wenn man des mit dem Wetter bei ein paar anderen skins vernünftig eingestellt kriegt


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bin ich auch dafür, hab das auch hier im Thread gesehn und direkt mal gemacht



Ich net


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> I kenn keine und Rainmeter ist eigentlich recht gut .. wenn man des mit dem Wetter bei ein paar anderen skins vernünftig eingestellt kriegt



ich hab ne Stunde rumprobiert aber nix zusammengebracht was halbwegs annehmbar war^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Mai 2011)

haste mal bei deviantart rumgewurschelt und customize?

http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins

&

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/sysmonitor/rainmeter/?q=Rainmeter&order=9&offset=24


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> danke für die Links sind paar Interessante Sachen mitbei
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



sind Skins die du da benutzt hast schon vorinstalliert? falls nicht wie heißt das Paket falls den Namen noch weist bitte


----------



## Dracun (26. Mai 2011)

Also Clock, Wetter, Apps sind vom Skin APB
System und Papierkorb sind illustro (glaub des ist schon installiert)
und Player ist HUD.Vision v2.2


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Danke sehr mal schauen was ich jetzt zusammenpfusch^^

Edit: Kleine Frage wie bring ich den Player zum laufen?


----------



## Dracun (26. Mai 2011)

mit Winamp  du öffnest Winamp und kannst einfach über den desktop dat ding steuern mehr ist dat net


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

hm.. wo find ich wohl das Winamp.. ich steh heut sowas von auf der Leitung


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hm.. wo find ich wohl das Winamp.. ich steh heut sowas von auf der Leitung



Winamp ist ein Audioplayer. Kannst du dir gratis downloaden


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> und Player ist HUD.Vision v2.2



ist also nur das Design fürn Player


----------



## Dracun (26. Mai 2011)

Ähh jaa alle diese Musik Teile bei rainmeter sind keine eigenständigen Player sondern nur Menüführungen für den Desktop. Das heißt Player läuft im BG (Winamp zum Bleistift) und das Teil auf dem Desktop sagt dir an welches Lied grad läuft, bei manchen mit Cover. Und du kannst es ohne den Player zu öffnen weiter schalten, Pause drücken etc 

Für mehr ist dat net geeignet


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2011)

Fürs Pad fehlt mir noch ein schöner Wallpaper, wenn ich da endlich was finde poste ich es auch noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (27. Mai 2011)

Wo wir grade von iDevice sprechen *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@EspCap: Schickes Wägelchen


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe du erkennst was für eins das ist? 

Der Homescreen ist auch echt schick, auch wenn ich selber keinen Jailbreak verwende.


----------



## Shourijo (27. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du erkennst was für eins das ist?
> 
> Der Homescreen ist auch echt schick, auch wenn ich selber keinen Jailbreak verwende.



Natürlich, DMC DeLorean 

Danke fürs Kompliment  Ich finde, ein Jailbreak gibt einem grade beim personalisieren nahezu unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten.
Und da ich eigentlich alles skinne, was man nur irgendwie skinnen kann, ist das für mich super wichtig


----------



## Tilbie (28. Mai 2011)

Ich fand den einfach zu geil


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

so hab was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2011)

mein derzeitiger Desktop ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte es zwar mal mit Rocket Dock ++ versuchen, gab aber nicht alle Covers zu meinen Spielen und Programmen.
Werde noch weiter rumbasteln ...

greetz


----------



## Legendary (1. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder ein neuer Hintergrund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juni 2011)

Schick. Wir haben wohl doch einen ähnlichen Geschmack


----------



## M_of_D (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schick. Wir haben wohl doch einen ähnlichen Geschmack



Hehe danke...^^ Das WP ist von skins.be und Rihanna ist sowieso


----------



## Velynn (4. Juni 2011)

ganz aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Natalie Portman, weeeee 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriya (6. Juni 2011)

So, mittlerweile habe ich (eher unfreiwillig) auf ein Single-Screen-Setup umgestellt.
Nach wie vor Arch, aber ein wenig mehr "verfeinert" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Gefallen an "Simplicity" gefunden, und dachte mir, das wäre doch mal eine erfrischende Abwechslung zu den ganzen Windows-Desktops hier.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (8. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (9. Juni 2011)

Hier mein neuer: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2011)

Wie so Zensierst du deine Porno Ordner?


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2011)

Ist doch egal wieso. Ich will dieses Wallpaper! 
Ein sehr schickes Bild.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juni 2011)

Sie haben Post


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so Zensierst du deine Porno Ordner?



Gehts nicht um die Bilder an sich?
Wen interessiert, was irgendwer auf der Platte hat. Ist jedem sein Ding...


----------



## Zukane (9. Juni 2011)

Jaja Pornoordner.

Muss ja nicht jeden was angehen was man so aufm Pc hat oder? ;D

Hier das Bild falls du es nicht schon hast (1920x1080): http://wall.alphacoders.com/images/112/112463.jpg
Hab den Film mir in Blu Ray gekauft und gleich angeschaut einfach super Film und die Details dort sind echt krass^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

Back to green! Hab jetzt auf allen Geräten den gleichen Wallpaper  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hat sich auch wat getan! Wie gefällt er euch? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Netter Porsche, den würd ich auch fahren. ^^


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (11. Juni 2011)

hier mein neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Juni 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> hier mein neuer
> 
> bild



woa die augen von der sind der wahnsinn *.*


----------



## Exicoo (11. Juni 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> woa die augen von der sind der wahnsinn *.*



Nicht nur die Augen! xD wo ich schon wieder hingucke...


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Augen! xD wo ich schon wieder hingucke...



Zt zt, bei so einem hübschen Gesicht, schaut man doch nicht zuerst dort hin.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2011)

Suche auch was neues für meine beiden Monis, aber kann mich bisher nicht entscheiden.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

Soooo

Hab jetzt nocheinmal bissl rumgewerkelt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch wat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2011)

Der Porsche is aber der gleiche oder? ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Porsche is aber der gleiche oder? ^^




Jau bloß in schwarz weiß^^
btw: hab jetzt schonwieder eine andere Version XD mal morgen posten^^


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

So hier meine neue andere Version XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (12. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder was neues aufem iFön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Find diese Kombination richtig klasse:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (15. Juni 2011)

Wie immer alle solche "Frauen" als Desktophitnergrund haben >.>

Naja jedem das seine ;D


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Wie immer alle solche "Frauen" als Desktophitnergrund haben >.>
> 
> Naja jedem das seine ;D




Naja ich muss zugeben, dass ich Frauen-Wallpaper nett finde, wenn es keine pornografischen Bilder sind, aber so oft kommt es bei mir auch nicht vor. Ich wechsle manchmal meinen Hintergrund wöchentlich und nur bei etwa jedem viertem ist eine Frau dabei. 
Generell hab ich am Meisten Landschaftsaufnahmen. ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Juni 2011)

So nach ner ewigkeit zeige ich ma hier meine neuen (seit ein parr tagen) 
http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1113617


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

bin auch gerade am basteln. momentan sieht das nexus so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab bei den bildern gestern ein wenig die farbe rausgenommen, damit es nicht zu sehr von der bedienung ablenkt. 100%ig gefällts mir noch nicht ... aber ich steh auf girls im hintergrund. ;-)


----------



## Blooddrainer (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juni 2011)

Hier mein neuer die schönste von den 4 ist die 3te cure berry ja ich mag den anime ^^


----------



## Zukane (22. Juni 2011)

Mein ganz neuer Hintergrund <3

http://maniac.de/sites/default/files/hysteria-bloody-vorpal.jpg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So was neues von mir.

Links Lets play von Borderlands (Channel Mr.Pactain) rechts TS3, Steam, Skype,


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So was neues von mir.
> 
> Links Lets play von Borderlands (Channel Mr.Pactain) rechts TS3, Steam, Skype,



Sehe irgendwie kein Bild...

Mein aktueller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (27. Juni 2011)

Nurn allgemeienr tipp für alle man kann auch rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop -> Ansicht -> Desktopsymbole ausblenden machen


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Nurn allgemeienr tipp für alle man kann auch rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop -> Ansicht -> Desktopsymbole ausblenden machen



Interessant. ^^

Ich hab die Symbole immer nur auf meinem zweiten Bildschirm, auf dem großen gibts nur Schnellstartsymbole.


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Nurn allgemeienr tipp für alle man kann auch rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop -> Ansicht -> Desktopsymbole ausblenden machen


Es gibt auch aber auch menschen die wollen das nicht .. Glaub es mir ich kenne solche Menschen


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Finds schön, auch ohne Aion zu spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Nurn allgemeienr tipp für alle man kann auch rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop -> Ansicht -> Desktopsymbole ausblenden machen



Macht für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2011)

Auch mal was neues bei mir - das Gras wurde langsam doch langweilig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Juni 2011)

EspCap, finde den Fehler in deinem Wallpaper! Da ist nicht alles grau, was grau sein müsste.^^


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juni 2011)

ihr benutzt alle dieses bar-dingens da unten. namen schon wieder vergessen.

hatte früher immer probleme mit wow und dieser leiste. teilweise hat sie sich über das spiel gelegt. oder ich bin vom spiel auf den destop mit alt+tab und bin nicht an die leiste rangekommen. geht das inzwischen problemlos?

ich spiele wow im maximierten fenstermodus um mit der maus ohne probleme auf den zweiten bildschirm wechseln zu können, falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> EspCap, finde den Fehler in deinem Wallpaper! Da ist nicht alles grau, was grau sein müsste.^^



Ich weiß, auf dem einen Gebäude rechts in der Mitte ist ein bisschen was rötlich 

Zu dem Dock (Rocketdock unter Windows, btw) kann ich nichts sagen, bei Macs ist das Teil des OS


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auch mal was neues bei mir - das Gras wurde langsam doch langweilig.



Sehr nice, wie immer eigentlich. <3


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ihr benutzt alle dieses bar-dingens da unten. namen schon wieder vergessen.
> 
> hatte früher immer probleme mit wow und dieser leiste. teilweise hat sie sich über das spiel gelegt. oder ich bin vom spiel auf den destop mit alt+tab und bin nicht an die leiste rangekommen. geht das inzwischen problemlos?
> 
> ich spiele wow im maximierten fenstermodus um mit der maus ohne probleme auf den zweiten bildschirm wechseln zu können, falls das wichtig ist.



Nicht meine Art, aber das ist irgendwie fail'd.  Aber lustig, also nichts wofür man sich schämen oder beleidigt sein müsste. ^_^

Damit es jetzt nicht komplett OT wird, hier mal mein Desktop, diesmal aber garantiert Windows. 

[attachment=11997:desk01.jpg]


----------



## Dracun (1. Juli 2011)

Dies ist meiner zur Zeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (2. Juli 2011)

Neuer Desktop aufem PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neuer Homescreen aufem iPhone:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Bild vom Desktop



_Wow..das ist Sexy :-D_


----------



## zoizz (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hey, so ohne die zig Desktopsymbole erkennt man richtig was ^^


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Jaja, steinigt mich. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jaja, steinigt mich. ^^



Omg...spinnt euch aus. Seid ihr alle schwul geworden, dass ihr auf einmal auf bunte süße Ponies steht, da muss selbst meine Freundin nur noch mitm Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Omg...spinnt euch aus. Seid ihr alle schwul geworden, dass ihr auf einmal auf bunte süße Ponies steht, da muss selbst meine Freundin nur noch mitm Kopf schütteln.



Betrachtet unsere Ponies einfach als Nichtidentifikation mit euren Werten. 

Da das Wallpaper eh schon länger drin war, wurde jetzt mal gewechselt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser? *g*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer echten Frau?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<3


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer echten Frau?



Tut mir leid, so verzweifelt und bockig bin ich nicht.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Betrachtet unsere Ponies einfach als Nichtidentifikation mit euren Werten.
> 
> Da das Wallpaper eh schon länger drin war, wurde jetzt mal gewechselt:
> 
> ...



VIEL besser! Bei der Tante kann man(n) wenigstens noch Fantasien ausleben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> VIEL besser! Bei der Tante kann man(n) wenigstens noch Fantasien ausleben.


So, wie die Ponys atm bei manchen angehimmelt werden, wird das denen mit den Fantasien keine Probleme bereiten *fg*


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, wie die Ponys atm bei manchen angehimmelt werden, wird das denen mit den Fantasien keine Probleme bereiten *fg*



Das ist ehrlich gesagt...ziemlich...widerlich!   


Erinnert mich an diese Leute, die auf diese komischen Hundeverkleidungen stehen.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, wie die Ponys atm bei manchen angehimmelt werden, wird das denen mit den Fantasien keine Probleme bereiten *fg*



Böse Unterstellung! c.O Geht ein bisschen zu weit, finde ich. 

Oder um es in meinem Dialekt zu sagen: Ezad hod da Spaß a Loch. Es gib's an Aufstricht, aba ned aufs Brot. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Böse Unterstellung! c.O Geht ein bisschen zu weit, finde ich.
> [...]


Gibt ja auch Furries :> 
Außerdem sollte das *fg* darauf hinweisen, es nicht zu ernst zu nehmen


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2011)

achso...so in etwa?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death the Kid (3. Juli 2011)

_*Mal eins vom Laptop,vielleicht kommt noch eins vom PC.*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> achso...so in etwa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das die Altöttinger immer gleich so übertreiben müssen. :3


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2011)

Ja mei, mia samma hoid de scheensten! :>


----------



## Arni4k (12. Juli 2011)

Das Meiner, ich mags gern Aufgeräumt 
Desktop Aufgeräumt


----------



## Königmarcus (12. Juli 2011)

So, das ist dann mal meiner:

Mein Dekstop

nich viel drauf, musste wieder neumachen -_-


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2011)

Beschissenster Upload Anbieter ever.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich mein Windows neu installiert habe, ist es mal wieder richtig ordentlich


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juli 2011)

Hab schon wieder einen neuen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juli 2011)

Meiner :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, könntest du mir evtl. das Ausgangsbild hochladen? 

[attachment=12047:desk.jpg]


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Hey, könntest du mir evtl. das Ausgangsbild hochladen?
> 
> [attachment=12047:desk.jpg]



Nicht übel, hat Style!


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Hey, könntest du mir evtl. das Ausgangsbild hochladen?
> 
> [attachment=12047:desk.jpg]



http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/603443

Wallbase ftw.

Meiner: 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mags gern unaufgeräumt


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2011)

So Poste ich auch mal meinen Chaos Desktop 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt wollt ich mir nen neuen Hintergrund zulegen, hab nen geilen gefunden und die Wallpaper ist zu groß. -.- Jetzt muss ich erstmal zusehen, wie ich die passend bekomme.^^


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juli 2011)

wenn du es hier verlinkst und deine größe sagst mach ich dir das


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Ich schreib dir eine PN.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Sooo, mein neuer Desktop, leider nur die Zweitwahl-Wallpaper, aber bei meiner Erstwahl wäre es auch unmöglich die so zu bearbeiten, dass sie auf meine Bildschirmgröße passt.^^



[attachment=12050esktop_234.png]


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sooo, mein neuer Desktop, leider nur die Zweitwahl-Wallpaper, aber bei meiner Erstwahl wäre es auch unmöglich die so zu bearbeiten, dass sie auf meine Bildschirmgröße passt.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen, Ausgangsbild rüber und wunsch Auflößung :0



1366 x 768 
bei dem Bild 
Mein Link


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Hm ja okey, 4:3 in Widescreen zu packen ist wirklich entweder arges verziehn oder halt ausschnit wählen.
Dachte es geht hier um ein Bild das zu groß ist, das wiederum wäre einfach gewesen ^^
Vielleicht gefällt es ja
[attachment=12051:testwall.jpg]

&#8364;dit: hm und dank der Fragmentfehler kann man es nichtmal sonderlich nach schärfen


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Es ist eine Lösung, wahrscheinlich die beste, muss mal schauen, ob ich das so bei behalten kann.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Hm ja okey, 4:3 in Widescreen zu packen ist wirklich entweder arges verziehn oder halt ausschnit wählen.
> Dachte es geht hier um ein Bild das zu groß ist, das wiederum wäre einfach gewesen ^^
> Vielleicht gefällt es ja
> [attachment=12051:testwall.jpg]
> ...


sowas ähnliches habe ich auch probiert ... aber ich persöhnlich fand das net so toll


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Juli 2011)

Nachdem mein PC wieder betriebsbereit ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz schick. :3


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deal with it.


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ULULULULULULUL wie geil ist das denn haben will ^^, Gibts den auch für 1920x1080


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ULULULULULULUL wie geil ist das denn haben will ^^, Gibts den auch für 1920x1080



Die Pony-Wallpaper ist geil, aber ich würde eher eine mit Pinkie Pie nehmen, aber ich habe ja erst eine neue bekommen.^^


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (22. Juli 2011)

hier mal mein neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> hier mal mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwei Fragen!

1.) Woher ist das geile WP? =D
2.) Was ist das für eine Bar über der Taskleiste? =) Sieht schick aus.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

So, nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich die "alte" neue Wp nehmen soll oder die "neue" neue:

[attachment=12060:Unbenannt.png]


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Juli 2011)

Haben wir hier etwa Pony Fetischisten .


----------



## Human Ashes (22. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Juli 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/0MVzh.jpg 
Originalbild.

Mochte das Motiv sehr, da es mich stark an The last Unicorn erinnert.


----------



## Tilbie (23. Juli 2011)

@Human Ashes sry das ich erst jetzt antworte, war die Woche nicht da. Hier das Bild: http://www.abload.de/img/desktop-hintergrundq7pc.jpg


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (23. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen!
> 
> 1.) Woher ist das geile WP? =D
> 2.) Was ist das für eine Bar über der Taskleiste? =) Sieht schick aus.



 1.) Wallpaper
2.) RocketDock

hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Saji (23. Juli 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> 1.) Wallpaper
> 2.) RocketDock
> 
> hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfen



Ich danke dir vielmals! =)


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

So jetzt ist mein Desktop "leer".^^

[attachment=12068esktop_234.png]

Edit: Bin unzufireden mit der Position der Überwachungsanwendungen auf dem Desktop, aber kp wo ich die sonst hintun soll


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Juli 2011)

Mal so ne fixe Frage

Kennt jemand ne Seite mit Taskleisten Designs? Wenn ja, Link bitte 
Und in welchen Ordner muss man das dann reintun?


----------



## xandy (24. Juli 2011)

Leute ich hab eine dringende Frage : Wie kann ich bewerkstelligen das mein Desktop-Bild auch nach dem Neustart des Rechners aktiv bleibt und nicht verschwindet ?
MfG xandy


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

xandy schrieb:


> Leute ich hab eine dringende Frage : Wie kann ich bewerkstelligen das mein Desktop-Bild auch nach dem Neustart des Rechners aktiv bleibt und nicht verschwindet ?
> MfG xandy



Wieso verschwindet das? Dein Desktophintergrund sollte auch nach einem Neustart noch aktiv sein.


----------



## xandy (24. Juli 2011)

Ist er aber nicht mehr... es ist dann nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm da.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

xandy schrieb:


> Ist er aber nicht mehr... es ist dann nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm da.



Im Windows? Also der Desktop ist schwarz? Hast du das Bild auf der Platte vllt. gelöscht? Aber selbst dann dürfte es nicht weg sein....


----------



## Dolgrim (25. Juli 2011)

Kein Windows Key eingegeben? Also Windows nicht registriert? Mein Hintergrund war zumindest dann immer nach einem Neustart weg.


----------



## xandy (25. Juli 2011)

Daran wird's liegen, danke !


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Meine neuen Hintergründe:

Quelle ist wallbase.cc
Links 1280x1024, rechts 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Neuer <3 Suigint&#333; <3







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2011)

iPhone Homescreen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juli 2011)

Hab auch wat neues! Gefällt?

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/1rgrpabc/desktopnew1337.png

Kann den leider irgendwie nich mehr einfügen -.-" Schissdrack sowas ._.


----------



## Perkone (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. August 2011)

Meinen darf ich net Posten. Der ist net Jugendfrei


----------



## MasterXoX (2. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Meinen darf ich net Posten. Der ist net Jugendfrei



Zensier ihn mit schwarzen Balken^^


----------



## LeWhopper (2. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Zensier ihn mit schwarzen Balken^^



Hmm da könnt ich auch nen schwarzen Hintergrund nehmen ;P


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2011)

Ich habe mal nen neuen, gerade auf 4walled gefunden:
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/birdisthewordforthebuff.png/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[/url]


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

@ seanbuddha
Dein Hintergrund gefällt mir sehr. 
Nur ich würde z.B. mal WinRar exen - und dafür 7zip holen. 

mein derzeitiger Desktop ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ediT:
Wieso stellt Imageshack so manche Auflösung hier eigentlich so groß dar?
Meine Auflösung ist genau dieselbe (1680x1050).


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nen neuen, gerade auf 4walled gefunden:
> [...]



Boah coole Aussicht.


----------



## Fauzi (3. August 2011)

Desktop @ Work:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox Hino (3. August 2011)

Hier mal meins ;D

[attachment=12098:qw2.png]
[attachment=12097:qw.png]


----------



## Fauzi (3. August 2011)

Hier noch das von Zuhause:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

fauzi krieg ich den lin zum bild?


----------



## iShock (3. August 2011)

@H2OTest
http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/640714


war bei wallbase gleich das erste


----------



## Dominau (3. August 2011)

Wurde mal wieder Zeit für ein neues .. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (4. August 2011)

Fauzi hat Geschmack 
Aber wenn man beim Baum die Farbe rausnehmen würde ... - erinnert nur mich das an ne Szene aus "the ring"? 


Mein Desk: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist nicht selbstgefunden, sondern von Elda ein paar Seiten vorher geklaut. 
Fands so toll, dass mir meine Würde egal war^^


Was btw gar nicht geht, sind Automotive


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Hier noch das von Zuhause:



Der ist richtig schön, danke für den Link!


----------



## Geology rocks! (4. August 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/unbenanntpwv.jpg/


mit Gruß an die bezaubernde Jordin ^^


----------



## Fauzi (4. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Fauzi hat Geschmack
> Aber wenn man beim Baum die Farbe rausnehmen würde ... - erinnert nur mich das an ne Szene aus "the ring"?



Was dachtest du denn? 

Hmm das mit dem Baum kann gut sein, sieht sowieso magisch aus.

Dein Desktop wäre mir zu bunt, da findet man die Icons ja gar nicht o.O *g


----------



## Saji (4. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (5. August 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Dein Desktop wäre mir zu bunt, da findet man die Icons ja gar nicht o.O *g



Habe zum Glück ein gutes und ausgeprägtes Gedächnis.

Der Desk von Saji (über mir) gefällt mir auch. Hat so was von "scheiß Ex-Freundin" und "Stirb BIAAATCH"!


----------



## bkeleanor (5. August 2011)

hmm ich mach mir irgendwie sorgen um Dominau.


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hmm ich mach mir irgendwie sorgen um Dominau.



Die Kombination von seinem Avatar und seinem Desktophintergrund hinterlässt auf jedenfall Interpretationsspielraum


----------



## MasterXoX (5. August 2011)

Buutz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die Kombination von seinem Avatar und seinem Desktophintergrund hinterlässt auf jedenfall Interpretationsspielraum  [/font]



Irgendwie schon, ja. Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht.


----------



## Tilbie (5. August 2011)

Hab mich mal n bissel mit Rainmeter beschäftigt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bin mit dem ergebniss sogar einigermaßen zufrieden


----------



## Fox Hino (5. August 2011)

Nun meine Finale Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

Fox schrieb:


> Nun meine Finale Version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas wär mir ja echt zu spacig.
Finde diese ganzen Addongeschichten auch net so prall. Ich mags lieber "naturell". ^^


----------



## Tilbie (5. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sowas wär mir ja echt zu spacig.
> Finde diese ganzen Addongeschichten auch net so prall. Ich mags lieber "naturell". ^^



Ich auch, fressen zudem meist nur unnötig speicher.

Hab nur Rainmeter drauf um CPU zu überwachen, was eig. auch sinnlos is da man ja auch einfach den Taks manager aufmachen kann.
Naja, jedem das seine


----------



## Zukane (5. August 2011)

Hier mein neuer: http://193.105.21.101/image/22203/rapunzel_and_pascal_1920x1080.jpg

Hab gestern Rapunzel neu verföhnt auf BluRay ausgeliehen DER FILM IST SO GEIL O.O


----------



## Fox Hino (5. August 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich auch, fressen zudem meist nur unnötig speicher.
> 
> Hab nur Rainmeter drauf um CPU zu überwachen, was eig. auch sinnlos is da man ja auch einfach den Taks manager aufmachen kann.
> Naja, jedem das seine



Klar frisst es knapp 2% Leistung. Doch da ich genug habe...

Struktur und Ordnung. Trotz allem alles im Blick ^^


----------



## Serafyn (9. August 2011)

So sieht es bei mir zur Zeit aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]



Gefällt mir richtig gut, sehr schön


----------



## Tilbie (13. August 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. August 2011)

_Jaja...ich weis WTF aber hey das Pic ist echt gut _

_
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (20. August 2011)

Mal wieder fast auf Standart-Desktop. Achja... Hoffentlich ists dann mal bald soweit ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer: http://193.105.21.10...l_1920x1080.jpg
> 
> Hab gestern Rapunzel neu verföhnt auf BluRay ausgeliehen DER FILM IST SO GEIL O.O



Danke für das neue Hintergrundbild x)


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Meine aktuellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine aktuellen:



Das linke bild is HAMMER :O


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das linke bild is HAMMER :O



Leider nur in 1280x1024er Auflösung verfügbar auf wallbase.cc


----------



## Saji (25. August 2011)

*hiev* Hab mal wieder ein Wallpaper mit einem "Pony"! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (25. August 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> *hiev* Hab mal wieder ein Wallpaper mit einem "Pony"!



Jup, muss sagen die RTR Mustangs sehen echt gut aus


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Geiler Mustang auf jeden Fall


----------



## exill (26. August 2011)

Verdammt mir hats den Link zerhauen, ich lads die Tage mal hoch.


----------



## Grushdak (26. August 2011)

wiedermal was Neues ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Uuuhh auch sehr nice Grushdak!


----------



## Tilbie (28. August 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. August 2011)

Zur Sicherheit mal zensiert auch wenn so nichts gezeigt wird 



Spoiler



Ich warne dich es dir anzuschauen wenn du etwas gegen Pokemon haben solltest. Auch wenn das Bild zensiert wurde und nichts auf dem Original anstößig ist.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit mal zensiert auch wenn so nichts gezeigt wird



Nice. Öhm ja... xD

Fand zwar das Original um zu sehen was da böses zensiert wurde, aber nicht in der Größe.  Ferkel! ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (29. August 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nice. Öhm ja... xD
> 
> Fand zwar das Original um zu sehen was da böses zensiert wurde, aber nicht in der Größe.  Ferkel! ^^



Wieee.... Ferkel? xD Da ist nix schlimmes. Das wäre höchstens FSK 16.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2011)

xD Zensiert ^^


----------



## Alux (5. September 2011)

So aufn Stand PC hab ich dada



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und aufm Notebook hab ich ne kleine Diashow



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. September 2011)

Mal wieder etwas von meinem Notebook. =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. September 2011)

Seit langer Zeit mal was anderes als eine Großstadt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Seit langer Zeit mal was anderes als eine Großstadt
> ...


Oh ja - und die Symbole - besonders der "Verkehrskegel" - passen wunderbar in die schöne Waldlandschaft. 
Aber wenigstens gibt es in dem Wald 'nen Mülleimer ... ähm Papierkorb.^^

greetz


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Mein eigentliches kann ich nicht zeigen. Daher nun dieses...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bastikch (11. September 2011)

So hier ist mein neuer  Nicht nur der Hintergrund ist neu, sondern der ganze Rechner xD


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2011)

Nur paar Anmerkungen ...

Nimm einfach nur das Übersymbol für die Videosoftware "Freestudio"!
Schmeiss den Adobereader vom Desktop (pdf öffnen sich eh automatisch mi dem Reader)!
Nimm lieber 7zip (gibt auch ne 64bit Version davon und erkennt zip, rar ++++ und hat ne bessere Packrate +)!

++

*edit: *
Und Assasins Creed 3 hast Du schon?
Die PC Version soll doch erst 2012 erscheinen - oder?

greetz


----------



## Bastikch (11. September 2011)

Ok Danke ist bereits umgesetzt


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *edit: *
> Und Assasins Creed 3 hast Du schon?
> Die PC Version soll doch erst 2012 erscheinen - oder?
> 
> greetz



Assassins Creed Revelations kommt für alle Systeme gleichzeitig am 15. November  Ob und wann ein Teil kommt der einfach nur Assassins Creed III heißt, ist ja noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Bastikch (13. September 2011)

Ne Grushdak ich habe Brotherhood einfach so genannt


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer zur Zeit ... 
Falls jemand gute und schöne WP von Star Trek (besonders von der Voyager, Enterprise-E und der Defiant) in 1280*1024 hat, oder kennt.. darf er/sie mir diese gerne verlinken


----------



## iShock (14. September 2011)

ist nur der hintergrund bin irgendwie zu faul mein desktop hochzuladen typisch mac halt unten dat dock und rechts + links ordner wers braucht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2011)

Meiner zur Zeit .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

_mmm...also irgentwie glaube ich meine Tastatur hat keine Druck Taste xD _

_Logitech Compact Keyboard K 300 is die schweizer Tastaturen version...wahre nice we einer wusste wo das ding versteckt ist_


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2011)

Dsie FN Taste bitte gedrückt halten und dann die Home Taste drücken ... zumindest sah es so auf dem Foto aus


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm...also irgentwie glaube ich meine Tastatur hat keine Druck Taste xD _
> 
> _Logitech Compact Keyboard K 300 is die schweizer Tastaturen version...wahre nice we einer wusste wo das ding versteckt ist_



Auf der K300 gibts keine extra Drucktaste, musst die FN Taste drücken und dann Pos1. Da steht auch Drucken drüber.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

_Mein Momentaner Desktop__
_

_
_

_Und danke...ich benutze normal aber nur Franzosiche Tastaturen ^^
_



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_
_

_

__
_

_
_

_
_


----------



## Gazeran (21. September 2011)

rawr.


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2011)

Das war's mit dem Wald, willkommen zurück, Großstadt. Diesmal zur Abwechslung SF  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Wer oder was ist denn Rüdiger Groß? ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2011)

<--- 

Muss allerdings zugeben - fällt mir erst jetzt bewusst auf, dass da oben der Nutzername steht O_o


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2011)

Jedesmal wenn ich in diesen Thread schau fällt mir auf wie unaufgeräumt mein Desktop manchmal ist.
Nachm aufräumen sieht er dann meistens so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. September 2011)

Wieder mal etwas aufgeräumt und das Bild geändert. =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death the Kid (25. September 2011)

_Diesmal habe ich World of Warcraft Hintergründe_.
Achja auf meinem Desktop befinden sich in der Regel keine Verknüpfungen.
Geht alles über Docks,Rainmeter und co.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shourijo (27. September 2011)

Auch mal wieder was neues  Endlich ein Wallpaper gemoddet, dass ich schon seit Jahren (nur leicht übertrieben ) haben wollte...

Es nervt echt wenn Leute Screenshots posten, dann aber nie bereit sind irgendwas zu sharen, obwohl die Ressource frei zugänglich ist.
Naja da muss man dann halt selber modden...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2011)

Bin gerade n bissle am Rumexperimentieren.
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich die Taskleiste ganz wegbekomme (bzw. die Funktionen in Rocketdock einbinde).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal meiner aber muss euch warnen (ja warnen weil das bild ab 17+ ist ab hier hab ich euch gewarnt und nehme die verantwortung nicht mehr an ^^)
weil ein parr pixel nicht unter 17 jährige ist 
http://konachan.com/post/show/76743/fresh_pretty_cure-higashi_setsuna-red_eyes-tentacl


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner aber muss euch warnen (ja warnen weil das bild ab 17+ ist ab hier hab ich euch gewarnt und nehme die verantwortung nicht mehr an ^^)
> weil ein parr pixel nicht unter 17 jährige ist
> http://konachan.com/...ed_eyes-tentacl



Hum joa... rawr und so. ^^

Moins! =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (3. Oktober 2011)

Arr... mit meinem letzten nicht ganz so zufrieden gewesen, deshalb nochmal alles neu... 

<3 Pleasurekraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Oktober 2011)

Nicht mal dein Monitor ist vor ihnen sicher  Pinkie Pie, why are you so random.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (3. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag Kombis aus Schwarz und Weiß.
Ich mag Kombis aus Schwarz und Rot.

Hab die perfekte Kombis aus beiden Kombis gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (18. Oktober 2011)

Überleg noch ob ich das so lasse oder schwarz/weiß mach

http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/164599



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Überleg noch ob ich das so lasse oder schwarz/weiß mach
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe kein Bild ^^


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Kann.... nicht... widerstehen.... muss es als... Hintergrund haben...!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Emotionale Einstimmung auf Skyrim 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (18. Oktober 2011)

hmmm also bei mir wirds angezeigt (und in deinem quote auch x_x)


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> hmmm also bei mir wirds angezeigt (und in deinem quote auch x_x)



Ich seh nur "Eingefügtes Bild"


----------



## iShock (18. Oktober 2011)

hab jetzt noch den wallbase link für dich eingefügt vllt gehts ja da x)


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> hab jetzt noch den wallbase link für dich eingefügt vllt gehts ja da x)



Jo danke, geht. ^^


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich seh nur "Eingefügtes Bild"



Ich kann es auch nicht sehen. Wenn ich das Bild in einem neuen Tab anzeigen lassen will erscheint ein wildes 503 - Service Temporarily Unavailable. ^^


----------



## Berserkius (18. Oktober 2011)

Mein neuer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

"Dicke Hupen live" ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Berserkius schrieb:


> Mein neuer



"Dicke Hupen Live" - Also auf was für Seiten du bist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Oktober 2011)

:'D


----------



## Glun (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal meiner ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Mehr Freude auf Skyrim 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (20. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir Konov


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Berserkius schrieb:


> Gefällt mir Konov





Gibt leider nicht soviele Skyrim Wallpaper, jedenfalls konnte ich nicht viele finden in HD.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2011)

Da steht also wer auf dicke Hupen...


----------



## Shourijo (20. Oktober 2011)

Diesen Samstag gehts in Urlaub und deshalb schonmal das Netbook darauf eingestimmt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

sieht gut aus tim


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Toller Strand, wirklich schön!


----------



## Shourijo (20. Oktober 2011)

@H2OTest und Konov:

Vielen Dank


----------



## Arosk (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist das in Frankreich in der Nähe von Marseillan?


----------



## Bastikch (21. Oktober 2011)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntz6om.png


----------



## Shourijo (21. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist das in Frankreich in der Nähe von Marseillan?



Du, ich muss dir sagen, ich weiß das garnicht 
Habe das Wallpaper auf Deviantart gefunden.
Ich fahre morgen "leider nur" nach Dänemark, da siehts um die Jahreszeit zwar nicht ganz so schön aus, wie auf dem Foto, aber trotzdem schön und ich freu mich drauf


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Du, ich muss dir sagen, ich weiß das garnicht
> Habe das Wallpaper auf Deviantart gefunden.
> Ich fahre morgen "leider nur" nach Dänemark, da siehts um die Jahreszeit zwar nicht ganz so schön aus, wie auf dem Foto, aber trotzdem schön und ich freu mich drauf



haha wenn du warme klamotten hast dann ist vorallem dänemark noch sehr schön


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2011)

und wiedermal ein neuer Hintergrund ...

Rocketdock habe ich wieder rausgeschmissen.
Und dieses Bild ist (meine ich^^) selbst geknipst und nicht retuschiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Sehr sehr sehr geiles Bild Grushdak


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Jopp, TOP Sonnenuntergang ^^


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2011)

Dankeschön Euch Beiden! 
Irgendwo habe ich auch noch ältere Bilder mit ner sechseckigen und herzförmigen Sonne.^^

ps.
Hier gibt es das Bild "pur" -> 

wegeditiert

greetz


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dankeschön Euch Beiden!
> Irgendwo habe ich auch noch ältere Bilder mit ner sechseckigen und herzförmigen Sonne.^^
> 
> ps.
> ...



Danke, aber leider keine HD Auflösung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise sollte das Bild in 1680x1050 sein (was es aber leider nicht ist).
Bei Photobucket, wo ich die Bilder hochlade werden die Bilder anscheinend jetzt deutlich verkleinert. 
Und das hier gepostete Bild wird nochmals verkleinert.  

Ich werde mal morgen nach 'ner anderen Uploadmöglichkeit schauen. 

edit:
Seltsamerweise geht das obige Bild wunderbar unter 1680x1050 (gestreckt).
Werde aber trotzdem was versuchen ...
Hatte da mal ne Seite gesehen, wo man auswählen konnte, in welchem Format man es downloaden will.
Hauptsache es ist keine Seite, die irgendein Logo in den Upload einbaut.

greetz


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte das Bild in 1680x1050 sein (was es aber leider nicht ist).
> Bei Photobucket, wo ich die Bilder hochlade werden die Bilder anscheinend jetzt deutlich verkleinert.
> Und das hier gepostete Bild wird nochmals verkleinert.
> 
> ...



Cool danke. Kannst es ja mal mit http://www.directupload.net/ probieren.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke,

muss aber erstmal bei mir schauen, wo das Original ist -
nicht daß es dann doch nicht von mir stammt. 

greetz


----------



## zoizz (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinsen- Taskleiste ausgeblendet, verunstaltet nur.


----------



## -Kagrim- (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte sehr


----------



## Surai (28. Oktober 2011)

So mal hier Mein Dektop 
Den Wallpaper habe ich mal iwo gefunden xD
[attachment=12271esktop.jpg]


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (30. Oktober 2011)

hab auch mal wieder nen neuen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder nen neuen



Schick! Verrätst du mir wo man das Wallpaper finden kann?


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Mal wieder ein neues Skyrim Pic als Einstimmung auf epische Rollenspielabende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I like :3


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> I like :3



I like too. Oh großer Reflox, bitte verrate mir woher du das Bild hast!

---

Dank Rocketdock ist mein neuer Desk sehr aufgeräumt. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. November 2011)

Oh mal was anderes, die geheimnisvolle Frau aus dem Orient? ^^


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh mal was anderes, die geheimnisvolle Frau aus dem Orient? ^^



Ja, kann man so sagen. ^^ Falls jemand das Bild möchte, hier ist der Link: http://img.wallpaperstock.net:81/legend-eyes-wallpapers_27715_1680x1050.jpg


----------



## Human Ashes (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. November 2011)

<3 <3 <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach, ich liebe es *_*


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (4. November 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man könnte meinen ich mag diese Spiele


----------



## Geology rocks! (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tsukasu (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mein Desktop


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (5. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Schick! Verrätst du mir wo man das Wallpaper finden kann?




Wallpaper

bitte schön


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> Wallpaper
> 
> bitte schön



Danke! Dachte schon selber nicht mehr dran, dass ich dich das gefragt habe. ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider wirkt das Bild auf meinem 17-Zoller etwas zusammengedrückt. Aber ich mag es dennoch.


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

Meins... :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2011)

lol, genau dasselbe hatte ich erst ^^


----------



## Shourijo (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bissl mehr rot reingepackt und dunkler gemacht als vorher x)


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2011)

Mein neuer <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (27. November 2011)

Und wieder anders 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (27. November 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (27. November 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Oh uhm... entschuldige aber würde es dir etwas ausmachen mir das Theme zu verraten?
> Uhm... entschuldige wenn ich störe und... danke schoneinmal



Here you go: http://browse.devian...=elune#/d3aormg


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute 

undzwar hab ich ne frage.. hab früher per miniprogramm aufm Desktop ne Uhr gehabt wie es hier einige haben... Einfach nur die Uhrzeit als Digital anzeige ohne Rand ohne irgendwelches Zeug drumrum einfach nur die Zeit 

Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung mehr wie das Programm hieß kann mir einer von euch vllt sagen wie es heißen könnte? gbti sicherlich viele davon brauch nur 1 name  Wäre echt gut danke


----------



## Shourijo (3. Dezember 2011)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> undzwar hab ich ne frage.. hab früher per miniprogramm aufm Desktop ne Uhr gehabt wie es hier einige haben... Einfach nur die Uhrzeit als Digital anzeige ohne Rand ohne irgendwelches Zeug drumrum einfach nur die Zeit
> 
> Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung mehr wie das Programm hieß kann mir einer von euch vllt sagen wie es heißen könnte? gbti sicherlich viele davon brauch nur 1 name  Wäre echt gut danke



Rainmeter?


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöner Hintergrund Dominau!
Melancholisch, minimalistisch, künstlerisch wertvoll. ^^


----------



## Sargonnass (7. Dezember 2011)

Dann zeich ich mal meinen erweiterten Desktop!

[attachment=12337:desktop.jpg] [attachment=12339:2011-12-07 10.38.59.jpg]


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2011)

mhhh. zwei mal das gleiche bild. gefällt mir nicht wirklich.

und wer ordner wie "Aufräumen" und "Neuer Ordner (3)" auf dem Desktop hat, ...


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mhhh. zwei mal das gleiche bild. gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
> 
> und wer ordner wie "Aufräumen" und "Neuer Ordner (3)" auf dem Desktop hat, ...



Ich stimme dir zu: Besonders abwechslungsreich sehen die beiden Bilder nebeneinander nicht gerade aus.

Aber worauf willst du hinaus mit den "Ordnern Aufräumen und Neuer Ordner (3)"?
Dass er womöglich kein krasser Nerd ist, dem solche "Schönheitsfehler" (?!) nicht passieren?


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2011)

dass sinnvolle aufgeräumte logisch nachvollziehbare ordnerbezeichnungen auch ästhetisch sein können ... oder so ...


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Als ich deinen Desktop gesehen habe, mußte ich prompt nach einer Screenshot App für mein Galaxy S suchen. Nur um euch meinen Lockscreen zu zeigen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dass sinnvolle aufgeräumte logisch nachvollziehbare ordnerbezeichnungen auch ästhetisch sein können ... oder so ...



Klingt nachm Argument


----------



## iShock (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2011)

Echt porno mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein Arosk. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2011)

nice. wobei man leider sieht, dass es drei bilder sind. wenn die grenzen nicht wären, würde es mir noch besser gefallen. (hab aber immer was zu meckern)


----------



## The Reptil (9. Dezember 2011)

von wo ist das bild @ Arosk


----------



## Shourijo (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Zeit das Niveau zu retten. Gell, Arosk? :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2011)

The schrieb:


> von wo ist das bild @ Arosk



http://metalhed13.deviantart.com/ (es sind auch etwas freizügigere bilder dabei)

Jetzt weint doch nicht alle rum... naja, habs bild gewechselt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Wir weinen aber auf hohem Niveau. *g*


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hoffe ich darf den link posten, immerhin ist es kunst


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Als ich deinen Desktop gesehen habe, mußte ich prompt nach einer Screenshot App für mein Galaxy S suchen. Nur um euch meinen Lockscreen zu zeigen.



Da fällt es mir schon schwer, keinen abwertenden Kommentar über Android zu bringen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Bild ist ja genial.


----------



## Königmarcus (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is jetzt nicht da spektakulärste, aber mir reichts *gg*


----------



## M_of_D (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir hat sich auch was verändert^^ (in echt sieht er viel schöner aus  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2011)

Und wenn nur hart genug geblasen wird "steht" vll auf einmal ein Obelisk da   

*verschwindet wieder aus dem Thread*


----------



## Sajrana (11. Dezember 2011)

Meins nix besonderes ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und wenn nur hart genug geblasen wird "steht" vll auf einmal ein Obelisk da
> 
> *verschwindet wieder aus dem Thread*



Well played, Sir, well played!


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

mein derzeitiger Desktop ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Alux (18. Dezember 2011)

mal was anderes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Dezember 2011)

wieder was anderes ... passend zur Jahreszeit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön gefällt mir


----------



## Shourijo (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Thread stand ja fast vorm sterben


----------



## EspCap (22. Januar 2012)

Hatte eine Zeit lang Atlantis als Hintergrund (SGA), jetzt aber doch wieder was echtes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Januar 2012)

ui der tokyo tower mit tokyo bei nacht siht die stadt wahnsinich cool aus fliege bald über den flughafen von tokio weiter nach okinawa ich kann kaum noch warten ^^ 

aja hier meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die person hat den titel Milky Rose (bei interesse googeln)
wie kriegt man die bilder nochmal größer hier rein ??


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich frage mich, ob ich den überhaupt mal ändere


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2012)

Hab auch wieder nen neuen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Thread stand ja fast vorm sterben




Was meine Freundin wohl dazu sagen würde?

Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute Seite für Spiele-Wallpaper, die übersichtlich, groß und vor allem kostenlos ist? Habe keiner gefunden, auf das alle drei Kriterien zutreffen...


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich kenn nur zwei gute Wallpaperseiten.

-wallbase.cc
-4walled.org


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich Rainmeter mal wieder für mich entdeckt habe. Muss die Tage mal weitere Rainmeter Apps raussuchen, aber das Skyrim Theme fande ich ja schon hübsch. ^.^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (26. Januar 2012)

Wie heißt ds Rainmeter App das links die Verknüpfungen (ich schätze zumindest das es welche sind  ) anzeigt? Also Computer, Steam, Teamspeak 3, usw.

Aber das Skyrim-Theme wäre noch hübscher wenn der Hintergrund auch richtig "aufgebaut" wäre.


----------



## BenNevis (26. Januar 2012)




----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2012)

@Razyl
Aber mal ehrlich, in Skyrim hat das Interface jeder bemängelt und jetzt klatscht man sich das auf den Desktop?

Wems gefällt. ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2012)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Wie heißt ds Rainmeter App das links die Verknüpfungen (ich schätze zumindest das es welche sind  ) anzeigt? Also Computer, Steam, Teamspeak 3, usw.



Liegt im Skyrim Theme drinne. Dort bezeichnet als Launcher.



Konov schrieb:


> @Razyl
> Aber mal ehrlich, in Skyrim hat das Interface jeder bemängelt und jetzt klatscht man sich das auf den Desktop?



Ich kritisiere Skyrim auch dafür - Ist halt nen Konsoleninterface. Auf dem Desktop passt es, da dort ne Excel-Tabelle ganz gut hinpasst. Aber gut, Skyrim würde ich auch so tot kritisieren. :S


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere Skyrim auch dafür - Ist halt nen Konsoleninterface. Auf dem Desktop passt es, da dort ne Excel-Tabelle ganz gut hinpasst. Aber gut, Skyrim würde ich auch so tot kritisieren. :S



Na gut, ich finds hässlich. Im Spiel hats eher noch gepasst, wenn gleich es auch nicht übermässig hübsch war ^^
Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Neneko89 (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Rock Shooter <3


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich ohne den Balken ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (18. Februar 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Februar 2012)

Mountain-Lion Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Natürlich ohne den Balken ^^



Sieht aber fast so aus als würde der Balken richtig auf ihr drauf liegen. *g*

Das ist meiner gerade im Moment. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Alter würd ich besoffen nicht drauf klar kommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter würd ich besoffen nicht drauf klar kommen



hmm warum? wie meinen?


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2012)

Htte auch wiedermal Abwechslung nötig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm warum? wie meinen?



Keine Ahnung irgendwie voll der Mindfuck :/


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung irgendwie voll der Mindfuck :/



Aber sowas von kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von


----------



## Littlecool (21. Februar 2012)

10.8 Frisch als Test aufgesetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hasse Icons aufn Desktop , deswegen hab ich immer meine RocketDock Bar <3 Irgendwie bin ich aber nichtmehr zufrieden mit meinen jetzigen Wallpaper. ich glaub ich muss da gleich mal wieder was ändern ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Hab schon wieder an meinem Desktop rumgebastelt... bei mir hält der maximal nen Monat 

Derzetitiger Desktop an meinem Schul-Läppi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

seid wann ist wow ein unterichtsfach ? ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Unterhaltung für die Pausen  Bei einer Stunde Mittagspause und gelgentlichen freien Arbeitsstunden *hust* ...


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2012)

So ich hab mir auch mal wieder was Neues zugelegt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (28. Februar 2012)

drawing is magic oder so... ^^'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Mein neuer, ein süßer Wolf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt gibts noch meinen Heim-Desktop-PC... nicht ganz so durchgestylt wie mein Schul-Läppi...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knâckebrot1 (4. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Desktop
Einfach ohne schnick schnack^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ein Repost, aber ich komme einfach nicht von Saber los.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo, nach Jahren mal wieder ein neuer Computer sprich Laptop, und da siehts so aus / ist noch ein neues Gerät, muß erst mal mehr aufräumen & installieren :-) 

Hier sieht man die Autobahn A2 morgens um 07:30H - auf dem Weg zur Arbei gemacht...


----------



## H2OTest (8. März 2012)

Ich tippe ma das ist nicht zwischen Hannover und Königslutter


----------



## MasterXoX (26. März 2012)

Hab auch wieder was Neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. März 2012)

Einfach beautiful


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2012)

wieder mal ein anderer Desktop ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Hat was!
Sehr romantisch ^^


----------



## Plato0n (28. März 2012)

Was ich gar nciht ab kann ist die große Taskleiste  ist immer das erste, was klein gestellt wird, die verdeckt ja sonst gefühlt den halben Bildschirm 

Versuche immer möglichst wenige Symbole da zu haben und die in Gruppen zu sortieren, aber ohne geht für mich nicht


----------



## Morvkeem (28. März 2012)

Ich mag keine Icons auf dem Hauptbildschirm, und ich liebe dieses Wallpaper. 2x. 

[attachment=12565esktop 28.03.12.png]


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2012)

Mal wieder ein neues.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Nettes Bild


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2012)

Merci, hab ich durch Zufall in einem Forum entdeckt und da ich selbst Polo fahr...nuja.


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht noch sehr aufgeräumt aus ..


----------



## fallas (15. April 2012)

minimalistic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2012)

So, ein klein wenig überarbeitet, aber 100%ig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^-^


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

haha zam der ist cool


----------



## Shourijo (22. April 2012)

Langsam muss ein Mac zur Unterstützung her... Derweil erfreue ich mich aber noch hieran. Endlich hat Firefox nun SpeedDial integriert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2012)

Seit langem mal wieder was neues. Die Sidebar ist normalerweise ausgeblendet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2012)

ich mag es auch lieber aufgeräumt, und da ich ein riesen me suchti bin, war der hintergrund klar ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (2. Mai 2012)

neuer Monat - neues Motiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild folgt später.


----------



## Dracun (2. Mai 2012)

Mein Desktop zur Zeit
hmm irgendwie fehlen da jeweils 1 pixel .. Auflösung ist 1680*1050 hab ich wohl net komplett eingerahmt .. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Seit ein paar Tagen mal wieder Dauerbrenner Megan Fox 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (2. Mai 2012)

[attachment=12636ildschirmfoto 2012-05-02 um 06.04.36.png]

Obwohl ich ein Chevy Cruze fahre, gefällt mir das Auto auch


----------



## Xidish (2. Mai 2012)

Hmm, daß bei mir das uploaden nicht ging liegt am Firefox  - mit dem IE ging es eben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Tolles Bild Xidish


----------



## Remaire (2. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sieht das ganze momentan ziemlich Langweilig aus. (:


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder was neues. Einziger Unterschied zwischen Bild und Desktop ist der schwarze Rand links rechts aber ich wollt grad kein Screenshot machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (2. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das ganze momentan ziemlich Langweilig aus. (:



Finde die braune Leistenfarbe durchaus ansprechend ^^


----------



## painINprogress (3. Mai 2012)

So schauts bei mir atm aus. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Mai 2012)

Momentan der:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
blöde frage, wie kann ich wie bei masterxox so ne durchscroll-leiste einrichten ?


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2012)

Zum gefühlten 10 Millionsten Mal die Antwort auf deine Frage 


Dracun schrieb:


> einmal RocketDock
> http://rocketdock.com/
> 
> und für die Spielehüllen nehme ich =Jeno-Cyber Game Icon Packs
> ...



Welches Theme master nimmt keine Ahnung .. das muss er dann erklären .. xD


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2012)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zum gefühlten 10 Millionsten Mal die Antwort auf deine Frage
> 
> 
> Welches Theme master nimmt keine Ahnung .. das muss er dann erklären .. xD



danke  aber ich les doch auch nicht 300 seiten durch ^^


----------



## Tilbie (8. Mai 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Juni 2012)

Chibis. <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (1. Juni 2012)

Oh cool. Wo haste den den her?
Ich möcht mal von meinem Windows Standard weg...


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Juni 2012)

Das hier ist das original-Bilde: http://riot-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/images/news/May_2012/2012_05_31_SS_80/milikki_easter_chibis.jpg

Ist natürlich ein Fanmade.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juni 2012)

Neuer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Oh man der LoL-HIntergrund ist genial.
Fizz<3


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2012)

Hab auch wieder nen neuen Anstrich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

mal was neues



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

Ohne dieses <burn shit> würde es mir noch besser gefallen. 

Wollte eben folgendes Bild bei Directupload hochladen - geht mal wieder nicht. 
Also musst meine andere Uploadadresse herhalten - unterstützt nur nicht diese Größe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (20. Juni 2012)

Meins <3
Dual-Monitor ist einfach das geilste


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

blödes direct upload...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Als mein UltraMon noch funktionierte hatte ich den Wallpaper über zwei Bildschirme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Meiner, ich liebe dieses kleine kerlchen einfach  dieser Blick, als ob er gleich was verdammt dummes machen wird 




Auf Blid klicken für Fullsize


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie knuffig


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach, blöd das man solche Bilder immer Schwärzen muss >.>


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Wow @sean
die Rothaarige ist aber auch ein denkwürdiger Anblick.
Wobei mir so ganz nackige Bilder doch irgendwie zu pornografisch wären glaub ich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich die als Wallpaper hätte könnt ich mich auf garnichts mehr konzentrieren. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

sean ist das die melisandre aus game of thrones ?

bzw kennt ihr website wo es gratis desktop wallpaper gibt ?


----------



## Fusselkorn (30. Juni 2012)

Hier ist mein bescheidener Desktop der mit Spielen zugemüllt ist 


http://imageshack.us/f/515/gfhj.jpg/

Mfg Fusselkorn


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

@ Kamsi

Gib das einfach mal bei Google ein und dann auf Bildauswahl (evtl. auch noch genaue Auflösung in der Suche festlegen)!
Da kannst Du doch eh jedes Bild speichern und als Desktophintergrund verwenden. 

Meinen obigen Hintergrund habe ich allerdings selbst geknipst (mit Fraps ingame bei The Void).


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Hier ist mein bescheidener Desktop der mit Spielen zugemüllt ist
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/515/gfhj.jpg/
> ...



Wow der gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

@Kamsi
Was ich empfehlen kann: http://wallbase.cc/start/

sehr gute Auswahl von allem möglichen Zeug


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

so neuer Monat und wieder was naturmäßiges ...

Juchu, Directupload geht endlich mal wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei mir so ganz nackige Bilder doch irgendwie zu pornografisch wären glaub ich.



Nicht nur dir  Aber die meisten bzw. viele haben ja ganze Ordner davon. 

Btw: Zurzeit noch etwas im Umbau. Die rechte Seite soll noch was rainmetermäßiges bekommen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht was genau...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2012)

Bisschen Metro-UI-ig


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bisschen Metro-UI-ig



Wäre das UI in Windows 8 aka Metro einfach nur hübscher, wäre es auch passend. Da ist mir Ominmo wesentlich lieber.


----------



## Alux (30. Juni 2012)

Auch was neues, siehe Bloodys tolles Bild. Sry aber musst ich einfach übernehmen weils so awesome ist, Wasser (aka Eis da) und Feuer meine Lieblingselemente


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Juli 2012)

Schön das es dir gefällt. Hier das Bild nochmal in höchster Quali. http://images.mmosite.com/photo/2009/11/30/woww1811920x1200p43xPf8As1.jpg

Nur der Link, will nicht rumspammen.

Sah wie gesagt richtig gut aus, als ichs noch auf 2 Bildschirme teilen konnte. ^^ (alternativ widescreen, aber ich hab nur 2x 4zu3)


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schön leer


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neuer desktop


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2012)

Da ich jetzt nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen will und die Frage sicherlich schon zig mal beantwortet wurde, ich über die Suche aber keinen passenden Thread finde. Frage ich einfach hier, kann jemand mir schnell ein Programm empfehlen mit dem ich unter Vista auf zwei Bildschirmen zwei Unterschiedliche Hintergründe einrichten kann?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen will und die Frage sicherlich schon zig mal beantwortet wurde, ich über die Suche aber keinen passenden Thread finde. Frage ich einfach hier, kann jemand mir schnell ein Programm empfehlen mit dem ich unter Vista auf zwei Bildschirmen zwei Unterschiedliche Hintergründe einrichten kann?




5 Sekunden google Suche:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=914991


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie witzig ^^


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 90er haben angerufen, sie wollen ihren Desktop zurück


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

die aero oberfläche ist nur modernes spielzeug


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juli 2012)

Das war eher auf deine Shortcuts bezogen Süßer


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das war eher auf deine Shortcuts bezogen Süßer



Sexuelle Belästigung !!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutze Ultramon für die 2 Desktops. Finds schade das solche Einstellungen in Win7 nicht einfach standartmässig drin sind.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Zwei Bildschirme ftw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2012)

Mein Neuer 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit nem Desktop Thread wo Leute potenzielle Desktop Hintergründe posten ? 
will nämlich mal nen neuen & find keinen


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2012)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Mein Neuer



I like. Woher ist die Uhr und das Wetter-Widget?


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> I like. Woher ist die Uhr und das Wetter-Widget?



Da es ein Mac ist habe ich die Befürchtung es könnte etwas "Apple only"ges sein. :-/

If not... giev me pls!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> I like. Woher ist die Uhr und das Wetter-Widget?




Aus dem App Store: Live Wallpaper
Leider erst ab OS X 10.7 verfügbar. Aber für den Preis echt top - immer wieder neue Themes und Probleme werden schnell behoben =)


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

auch wenn ich mal nen mb pro in meinen gierigen klauen hatte, und es doch ganz anders und auch in einigen dingen ok fand. NEVER ever werd ich mir sowas kaufen und dann auch noch für zusätzliche sachen auch noch bezahlen....
*sichansein600€rechenmonstersetz*


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Aus dem App Store: Live Wallpaper
> Leider erst ab OS X 10.7 verfügbar. Aber für den Preis echt top - immer wieder neue Themes und Probleme werden schnell behoben =)



*seufzt* Du weißt nicht zufällig ob es so etwas vergleichbares für die ollen Windoof Nutzer gibt?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> *seufzt* Du weißt nicht zufällig ob es so etwas vergleichbares für die ollen Windoof Nutzer gibt?



Ne, sorry :/



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]auch wenn ich mal nen mb pro in meinen gierigen klauen hatte, und es doch ganz anders und auch in einigen dingen ok fand. NEVER ever werd ich mir sowas kaufen und dann auch noch für zusätzliche sachen auch noch bezahlen....[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*sichansein600€rechenmonstersetz*[/font]




Naja bei mir ist es halt vom Beruf her fast ein Muss. 
Aber für so ein Programm zahle ich gerne etwas - es kostet ja nicht mal ein Euro.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

Mit Rainmeter kann man einigermassen coole Sachen machen. Also so Uhren, Statusanzeigen, Wetter(?).

Ist ein wenig her das ich das benutzt habe. Ist halt Windows, wenns cool sein soll, muss man sich damit auseinandersetzen.

Werd mir Rainmeter wieder anschaffen wenn ich meinen neuen Rechner habe. ^^



> Wie wärs mit nem Desktop Thread wo Leute potenzielle Desktop Hintergründe posten ?
> will nämlich mal nen neuen & find keinen



Das müsste dann aber eher son request threat werden. Woher sollen wir wissen, an was für nen wallpaper du grade denkst. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Naja ok ich mag so berg/waldlandschaften oder so ne landschaft mit sternenhimmel oben drüber 

bsp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

wow das ist nicht leicht etwas vergleichbares zu finden. aber ich suche noch.

(Bilder suchen ist son Hobby von mir)

Edit:


http://browse.deviantart.com/?order=9&q=stary+night&offset=96#/d4ymbcf  (Quali zu low, aber geht in die Richtung)


----------



## painschkes (19. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Da es ein Mac ist habe ich die Befürchtung es könnte etwas "Apple only"ges sein. :-/



_Esp ist Mac-User du Unwissender, schäm dich! 
_


----------



## Plato0n (19. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich muss die Frage jetzt mal hier stellen:

Mein Desktop seht ihr unten, aber dank steam summersale und uni ist er mir leider zu voll geworden. Nun würde ich gerne meine Desktopverknüpfungen aber nicht komplett löschen wollen, sondern dachte eher so an ein paar Dockleisten, also oben eine für Spiele, rechts für die CAD programme und links für allen anderen schnickschnack.

Die Symbolleisten sollten entweder nur als Pfeil oder kleine leiste Sichtbar sein und dann aufklappen wenn man drüberfährt/draufklickt oder ca.5 Symbole anzeigen und dann kann man in den Leisten scrollen.




Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, ich finde leider ncihts passendes




lg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Warum kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht.... wie wärs mit einem Ordner für Uni Verknüpfungen und einem für das restliche Zeug...
mit unterordnern beliebig aufzudröseln....

Verstehe nicht was alle immer mit diesen ganzen Leisten Schnickschnack wollen. Sieht IMO sowieso überladen aus und frisst ggf. sogar Leistung.

Windows hat die Ordnerfunktionen nicht umsonst. ^^

Edit: Guck dir meinen desktop an weiter oben.... hab eine Leiste und 3 Verknüpfungen... das wars. Dafür sind in Unterordner haufenweise Sachen drin, die ich bequem erreichen kann, aber der Desktop ist nicht zugemüllt sodass man ein schönes Hintergrundbild sieht.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2012)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Aus dem App Store: Live Wallpaper
> Leider erst ab OS X 10.7 verfügbar. Aber für den Preis echt top - immer wieder neue Themes und Probleme werden schnell behoben =)



Merci. 10.7 hab ich, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die App doch nicht so sehr. Das ist ja alles an die mitgelieferten Wallpaper gebunden, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juli 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

das obere triffts schon fast das ist wirklich der hammer aber naja ich mag mein jetztiges immer noch mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas wäre noch geiler (ohne die schrift)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juli 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

ne das triffts leider nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wäre cool aber zu klein


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Haste dich mal bei wallbase.cc umgeschaut Olli?
Da sind viele solche dabei, in unterschiedlichen Größen


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab jetzt erstmal das vllt findet ihr ja ein besseres


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss die Frage jetzt mal hier stellen:
> 
> Mein Desktop seht ihr unten, aber dank steam summersale und uni ist er mir leider zu voll geworden. Nun würde ich gerne meine Desktopverknüpfungen aber nicht komplett löschen wollen, sondern dachte eher so an ein paar Dockleisten, also oben eine für Spiele, rechts für die CAD programme und links für allen anderen schnickschnack.
> 
> Die Symbolleisten sollten entweder nur als Pfeil oder kleine leiste Sichtbar sein und dann aufklappen wenn man drüberfährt/draufklickt oder ca.5 Symbole anzeigen und dann kann man in den Leisten scrollen.



Ersten würde ich dir davon abraten, da das einfach sinnloser Resourcen-konsum ist.

Zweitens. Warum nimmst du nicht die nur die Verknüpfungen von Spielen die du auch aktiv spielst?
Ich meine, Steam muss im Hintergrund ja eh für die Spiele von Steam laufen, d.h. du kannst es jederzeit öffnen und die anderen Spiele von dort aus starten.

Ansonsten habe ich das hier gefunden:


> Another option:
> Right-click an empty area on the desktop, point to New, and then click Folder.
> A folder will appear on the desktop. This is the folder you will use as the shortcut toolbar.
> Type a name for the folder (for example, Shortcuts), and then press ENTER.
> ...


mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss die Frage jetzt mal hier stellen:
> 
> Mein Desktop seht ihr unten, aber dank steam summersale und uni ist er mir leider zu voll geworden. Nun würde ich gerne meine Desktopverknüpfungen aber nicht komplett löschen wollen, sondern dachte eher so an ein paar Dockleisten, also oben eine für Spiele, rechts für die CAD programme und links für allen anderen schnickschnack.
> Die Symbolleisten sollten entweder nur als Pfeil oder kleine leiste Sichtbar sein und dann aufklappen wenn man drüberfährt/draufklickt oder ca.5 Symbole anzeigen und dann kann man in den Leisten scrollen.


Ich nutze seit Jahren Rocketdock und bin sehr zufrieden. Das ist eine Animierte Taskleiste, die sich an Apple-Styles wie in Mac OS orientiert. Sehr einfach und umfangreich zu konfigurieren, auch den Skin kann man nach Belieben ändern. Mein Desktop ist sauber, alle Symbole sind in RD eingebunden.

Hier noch ein kleines Beispielvideo dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6UVb15it6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (20. Juli 2012)

mein derzeitiger Juli/August Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nette Hintergründe gibt es z.B. auch unter Desktopwallpaper s.com


----------



## xynlovesit (20. Juli 2012)

Habe da meine private Seite, aber pssssst! nicht weiter sagen. Link ist versteckt.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> mein derzeitiger Juli/August Desktop
> 
> [...]
> 
> Und nette Hintergründe gibt es z.B. auch unter Desktopwallpaper s.com



So richtig schön kitschiger Sonnenuntergang im Paradies


----------



## Xidish (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> <Bild>
> sowas wäre noch geiler (ohne die schrift)



Hier gibt es das Bild in allemöglichen Größen und für viele verschiedene Geräte. 

*edit:* gerne


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hier gibt es das Bild in allemöglichen Größen und für viele verschiedene Geräte.



Mega danke !


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einmal in 1680x1050 bitte, danke!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juli 2012)

http://www.file-upload.net/download-4578520/1285134798605.jpg.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Downloadbutton mit dem Pfeil ist der Richtige. 

Ist in 1900x1200, hoffe das ist auch okay.

Imageshack spinnt irgendwie bei hohen Auflösungen. Kp warum. o0


----------



## Arosk (23. Juli 2012)

Aufgeräumt und mit eigenem Wallpaper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> http://www.file-uplo...798605.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist der Hammer!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Np. =)

Hab den Hintergrund immer im Januar/Februar drin um mich auf Snowboarden einzustimmen. ^^

Und das Bild aufm zweiten Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry ich weis echt nicht warum er die Bilder nicht in der Orginalauflösung wiedergibt. Glaub ich muss mir was neues suchen. Imageshack nervt. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein neuer: (Natürlich ohne ZAM und jetzt richtig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

mir gefällt er mit zam besser


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir gefällt er mit zam besser



Totally agree. 

Achja... beißt ZAM in die Nippel? o_O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für's Protokoll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Achja... beißt ZAM in die Nippel? o_O



Nein, totaler Zufall *Umschau*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch so schön jungfräulich, weil erst vor kurzem formatiert. Aber ich mag den Hintergrund


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

Fuckin NYC is fuckin gorgeous! <3


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke *Chan


----------



## Xidish (28. Juli 2012)

in memories

R.i.P. Dad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Land ist er vorletzten Mittwoch verunglückt.


----------



## Ayi (29. Juli 2012)

tut mir leid um deinen Vater, Xidish



Aber hier mein eigener:


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> in memories
> 
> R.i.P. Dad
> 
> ...



Welch Ironie, diese wunderschöne Natur vollbringt so tragische Sachen... aber "RestInPeace" trifft hier auf jedenfall zu würde ich sagen.


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (1. August 2012)

So sieht mein Desktop aus.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. August 2012)

so meiner


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riven feat. FF7


----------



## Legendary (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impossiblix (10. August 2012)

Bloodyeye der ist Hammer!! *-*
Hsat du was dagegen, wenn ich den auch verwende??? )
Bin bis jetzt 12 Jahre Ski gefahren.. nächstes Jahr gehts mit Snowboard los !


----------



## Littlecool (10. August 2012)

10.8 Keep it Simple 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nomnom (10. August 2012)

Das ist meiner


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

nomnom schrieb:


> Das ist meiner



Uuuuh da krieg ich doch direkt Lust mal wieder Skyrim anzuschmeißen.
Vielleicht morgen


----------



## Silarwen (10. August 2012)

Wow, tolles Bild  Kaldreth gefällt mir richtig gut. Ist ja fast ein wenig beschämend, aber bei euch allen sieht das immer so aufgeräumt aus. Und dabei hab ich heute schon ausgemistet. Naja, ich fürchte, übersichtlicher wird´s nicht 
[attachment=12821esktop.jpg]


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. August 2012)

Silarwen schrieb:


> Ist ja fast ein wenig beschämend, aber bei euch allen sieht das immer so aufgeräumt aus.


Dafür ist der Rest der Wohnung kein schöner Anblick. Aber man muss eben Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Swipez (11. August 2012)

Meins.

Ja, Mac!

[attachment=12823ildschirmfoto 2012-08-11 um 12.51.41.png]


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Hab mir mal nen neuen Desktop gemacht mit der Saeko, hab aber die Haare Schwarz gemacht  Hats mir iwie angetan 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

der desktop ist harmloser als das bild was du mir geschickt hattest ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der desktop ist harmloser als das bild was du mir geschickt hattest ^^



Der davor ist aber krank gewesen


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (14. August 2012)

Mit welcher Software macht ihr die Desktop´s?


----------



## MasterXoX (14. August 2012)

Wieso müssen diese "Mangas" immer fast garnichts bis nichts anhaben?^^
Ich mein, irgendwo schaut es vielleicht geil aus, aber begeistern könnte ich mich nicht für sowas.
Ach und was sollen überhaupt Freunde oder Bekannten von einem denken, wenn man sowas als Desktophintergund hat?^^


----------



## Noxiel (14. August 2012)

Wobei das Bild da oben von einem freien Künstler entstanden ist. In der Serie Highschool of the Dead, zieht sie nie komplett blank. Es dient eben der Befriedigung meist männlicher Zuschauer, wenn die Protagonisten im Eva-Kostüm auftreten.


----------



## Ogil (14. August 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ach und was sollen überhaupt Freunde oder Bekannten von einem denken, wenn man sowas als Desktophintergund hat?^^


Wenn man sowas als Desktophintergrund hat gilt automatisch die "Forever alone"-Annahme.


----------



## Legendary (14. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand auch mal bitte paar Desktops schicken, bitte aber ohne schwarze Balken.


----------



## EspCap (14. August 2012)

Wallpaper mit ca. 2 MRD USD Produktionskosten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (16. August 2012)

meiner zur Zeit... nix besonderes, wenn ich mir so einige Desktops anschaue, die gepostet wurden


[attachment=12833esktop.jpg]


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

ist das fies wenn man runterscrollt und erst nur die frau sieht und dann das weisse etwas

*verkriecht sich in ne dunkle ecke weil die erinnungen von sean wiederhochkommen*


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist das fies wenn man runterscrollt und erst nur die frau sieht und dann das weisse etwas
> 
> *verkriecht sich in ne dunkle ecke weil die erinnungen von sean wiederhochkommen*



Nana


----------



## iShock (16. August 2012)

Kamsi - der Gedanke kam mir auch grad xS


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

@ de4mon. ich rate mal net wofür der name : "testordner" ist ^^


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

neues wallpaper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Kamsi da ist kein Bild^^

Error 503^^


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

müsste jetzt gehen


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

psssst kamsi. reflox wollte nur ne anständig, einsehbare vorlage haben ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. August 2012)

> Bloodyeye der ist Hammer!! *-*
> Hast du was dagegen, wenn ich den auch verwende??? )
> 
> Bin bis jetzt 12 Jahre Ski gefahren.. nächstes Jahr gehts mit Snowboard los !



Sry, voll überlesen. Das Bild unter dem post war zu catchy.

Klar kannst du das benutzen, wenn du ne bessere quali haben willst schreib mich an. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (13. September 2012)

mein September Desktop ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

SPINNEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe einfach nur einen unscheinbaren Windows-Hintergrund (der mit dem Meer und Felsen)


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> mein September Desktop ...


Sieht aus wie aus nem Siedler-Spiel  (jaja ich weiss, Machu Picchu)


----------



## Alux (14. September 2012)

Wann kann ich einziehen?


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

total verpixelt Oo


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> total verpixelt Oo



ist halt ein Foto des Originals in Jerusalem


----------



## Alux (14. September 2012)

Auch mal  wieder was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (14. September 2012)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/b9ct-59-6cdd.jpg

Für alle, die es nicht kennen: der Daffy hing als Poster bei Michael Garibaldi in Babylon V an der Wand.


----------



## Saji (16. September 2012)

Mein aktueller Desktop. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ist halt ein Foto des Originals in Jerusalem



trotzdem nett  hatte mal nen ähnliches, nur mit soldat/gasmaske der ne tote friedenstaube trägt gesehn


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> trotzdem nett  hatte mal nen ähnliches, nur mit soldat/gasmaske der ne tote friedenstaube trägt gesehn



Banksy ist generell ein begnadeter Sprayer 
Lohnt sich nach zu gucken


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein neuer


----------



## myadictivo (20. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Banksy ist generell ein begnadeter Sprayer
> Lohnt sich nach zu gucken



glaub das bild war nicht von banksy. ich find es aber grade ums verrecken nicht mehr im netz 
es hat mir auf jeden fall so gut gefallen, dass ichs mir in leicht geänderter form auf die wade hab stechen lassen


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wird mein Tattoo (ohne den Doktor natürlich )


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (24. September 2012)

Mario with new Engine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Mario with new Engine



WTF!!   


Need this as wallpaper!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. September 2012)

http://juanmah.wordpress.com/category/japan/

hier gibts nen paar beruhigend schöne triple und quadro monitor fotos


----------



## Pyronidas (28. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider kann man nicht sehen das der desktophintergrund n video ist und die Erdkugel sich dreht


----------



## Perkone (28. September 2012)

Finds iwie stimmig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Oktober 2012)

Neu


----------



## Human Ashes (5. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Neu



Ah nett 
Demnächst kommt Honda wieder in die WTCC aber mit dem Civic, nicht mit dem Accord ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ah nett
> Demnächst kommt Honda wieder in die WTCC aber mit dem Civic, nicht mit dem Accord ^^



Ich weiß 

Zwei Liter Turbo mit ca 300 PS baaam baaam


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> Zwei Liter Turbo mit ca 300 PS baaam baaam



Jooo, das gibt ordentlich Salz in die Suppe der WTCC, freue mich drauf!
2012 war schon ne super Saison


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So doch noch mal geändert :3


----------



## Xidish (12. November 2012)

nach Neuaufsetzen des PCs ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Aus gegebenem Anlass zerre ich den Thread mal wieder ans Tageslicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und ja, ist mir völlig egal, dass Pluto kein Planet mehr ist.


----------



## Xidish (11. Dezember 2012)

fast komplett neuer PC - neuer Monat - neuer Desktop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

internet explorer? really?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Der Internut Explorur ist mein Ordner für Reaction Faces usw.


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

Ach da hat auch schon Jemand 8 installiert. 

Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Meiner :-)_


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

wie geil ist das denn?

krieg ich nen link?


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner


----------



## Alux (12. Dezember 2012)

NICE

Hab mir auch mal was neues zugelegt, Taskleiste is nur da wenn die hübsche Maus drauf kommt und Icons gibts net am Desktop da die mir immer wie Optik verhauen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> krieg ich nen link?



_There u go - falls ich gemeint war._


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

aber hallo. thx my dear


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2012)

<3 lied von eis und feuer
<3 Daenerys


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bären


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2012)

Wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich hab wirklich eine Schwäche für schöne Frauen.


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

Bah, die hat ja mehr Flecken als ein Dalmatiner


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2012)

Trotzdem eine Hammerschönheit.  Vielleicht sogar gerade deswegen.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bah, die hat ja mehr Flecken als ein Dalmatiner



du weißt was man über rothaarige sagt, oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unaufgeräumt, aber naja


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

was habt ihr nur alle mit den ie ^^


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

mal neues motiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. Januar 2013)

Ich schließ mich mal an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ICH WAR NUR EBEN DUSCHEN ...


----------



## Legendary (23. Januar 2013)

Deine Perle oder wat?


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deine Perle oder wat?



Ja


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

asa    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> asa



pschhht


----------



## floppydrive (24. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Pubertät hat angerufen sie will ihren Desktop zurück.


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wechsel die zu oft >.>


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

das war doch die stadt in world in conflict !


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das war doch die stadt in world in conflict !



Das ist Prypjat.


----------



## Xidish (29. Januar 2013)

Jan/Febr 2013




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (31. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

auch mal wieder einen neuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (1. Februar 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab ja auch schon lange nichts mehr geposted....


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Februar 2013)

<3 Facepalm Bear




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Da es wohl keinen Sinn macht einen Desktop hochzuladen, der aufgrund seines Inhalts mehr schwarze Balken als Bild präsentieren würde, habe ich mich spontan für diese angemessene, jedoch großartig "moe-hafte" Alternative entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (9. Februar 2013)

neuer Monat, neuer Desktop (wobei ich glaube, daß der nun 'ne Weile bleibt ...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Alux (12. Februar 2013)

Diese Mal hab ich sogar extra die Maus so platziert, dass man die Taskbar sieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (20. Februar 2013)

So uhm, da der alte seit Dezember drinnen war hab ich jetzt einmal ein wenig umgestaltet c: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. Februar 2013)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> <3 Facepalm Bear
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OMG ich will den Sona Skin...Riot PLS


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (7. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast du einen Link zu dem Bild? 
lg


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2013)

_Jup, schaust du hier :-)_

_-------------__
_
_@Topic : _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (11. März 2013)

ein Hauch von Frühling ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (11. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup, schaust du hier :-)_
> 
> _-------------__
> _



Danke dir


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. März 2013)

Hab seit langem auch mal wieder mein Desktop geändert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2013)

mal ein neuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (29. März 2013)

nett 

Mein scheinbar innerster Wunsch kommt in meinem April-Desktop zum Ausdruck.
Leider ist es, wenn ich gerade so rausschaue, nicht soooooo grün, wie auf dem Bild.
Hier schneit es seit nachmittag und es liegt wieder gut Schnee.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in dem Sinne - wenn schon nicht weiße Weihnachten - dann eben weiße Ostern!


----------



## Konov (29. März 2013)

Nice, auch wenn der Mond bestimmt dazu editiert ist


----------



## exill (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2013)

Heute auch mal wieder geändert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaming11 (29. März 2013)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> Hab seit langem auch mal wieder mein Desktop geändert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie haste denn oben die Spiele Verknüpfungen so hinbekommen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlich legit.


----------



## Xidish (29. März 2013)

Jetzt erst auf dem Bild entdeckt ...


Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> Hab seit langem auch mal wieder mein Desktop geändert
> ...


Bist Du Dir da sicher oder benutzt Du noch BTX?
Denn mein damaliges 56k Modem war da ja noch schneller. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aV8DEJ8ydJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DexDrive (29. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo hast du das Bild her? Hättest du nen Link?


----------



## Aun (29. März 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Bild her? Hättest du nen Link?



http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=290543


----------



## Xidish (3. April 2013)

wieder ein Neuer ...
Dieser bleibt erst mal 'ne Weile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. April 2013)

Mein aktueller Desktop. :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. April 2013)

Neues Bild whoop whoop

total romantisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Der Alte bleibt doch nicht 'ne "ganze Weile" ^^

wieder was Neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. April 2013)

Oh very nice


----------



## Zwizazadera (25. April 2013)

Hi zusammen.

Ich suche ein ganz bestimmtes Bild als Desktopbild finde es aber nur in einer Mickrigen Auflösung.

Das hier
* Entfernt *



 Hat das jemand in 1920x1080 oder größer ?!


Cuuuuu


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh very nice


Danke, habe das Bild von hier.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Danke, habe das Bild von hier.




Konnte es da nicht finden... haste nen direkten Link?


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Konnte es da nicht finden... haste nen direkten Link?



Die Google Bildersuche wurde nicht ohne Grund erfunden.

http://www.image2012...the-beach-free/


----------



## Konov (25. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Google Bildersuche wurde nicht ohne Grund erfunden.
> 
> http://www.image2012...the-beach-free/



Danke


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

Danke Reflox   - habe zwar nich da nicht her - sondern unter der von mir verlinkten seite (muss man nur runterscrollen).
Doch bei Dir hat man die ganzen Auflösungen.


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2013)

Ma wieder aufgeraumt und das is das resultat
Kleines Update is jetzt ne SlideShow mit Bildern von Champs von dem selben Typen der das Wallpaper gemacht hat  im selben Style ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Mai 2013)

Revy!!! <3

Glaub ich brauch auch mal n neuen Desktop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Mai 2013)

Meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (17. Mai 2013)

Hab mir auch mal wieder was Neues zugelegt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön, gefällt 

passt zum Gammelwetter


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Asien hat angerufen die wollen ihre Klischees wiederhaben


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Asien hat angerufen die wollen ihre Klischees wiederhaben



Ich wollte gerade deine Witzigkeit anrufen. Sie war aber nicht da.

Wenn ich nunmal Myanmar (oder Burma), den Taoismus und die japanische Kriegskunst sowie Koiteiche mag, darf ich dies doch mischen oder?


----------



## Saji (17. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade deine Witzigkeit anrufen. Sie war aber nicht da.
> 
> Wenn ich nunmal Myanmar (oder Burma), den Taoismus und die japanische Kriegskunst sowie Koiteiche mag, darf ich dies doch mischen oder?



Erlaubt ist was gefällt, lass dir von unserem Forentroll da nichts einreden. Auch wenn ich sagen muss das ich seinen Kommentar sehr amüsierend fand. 

Meinen wollte ich ja auch mal wieder zeigen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist was gefällt, lass dir von unserem Forentroll da nichts einreden. Auch wenn ich sagen muss das ich seinen Kommentar sehr amüsierend fand.



"Forentroll"? "Schlechtester Troll aller Zeiten" trifft es da eher.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Meinen wollte ich ja auch mal wieder zeigen!
> 
> _Bild_



Amy


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal wieder was Neues zugelegt ...


Sehr schönes Bild.
Nur was ist das denn für eine Auflösung?

und

@ floppydrive

Hast Du einen Monat gebraucht, um eine Antwort zu Refloxs Desktop zu finden?


----------



## Saji (17. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> "Forentroll"? "Schlechtester Troll aller Zeiten" trifft es da eher.



Ich dachte das impliziert "unser Forentroll" bereits. ^^



zoizz schrieb:


> Amy



Ohja! Man kann nie genug Amy haben. 



Xidish schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild.
> Nur was ist das denn für eine Auflösung?



Ich danke mal das ist einfach "das Bild" und nicht speziell der Desktop an sich.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> "Forentroll"? "Schlechtester Troll aller Zeiten" trifft es da eher.



Ich mag dich auch du süßes Kuschelwuschelhäschen <3 <3 <3


----------



## Alux (17. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild.
> Nur was ist das denn für eine Auflösung?



2500 x 1667


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Ah ok
Wunderte mich nur, daß da 1600x1067 steht (mein Widescreen 16:10 ist 1680x1050).


----------



## Rexo (20. Mai 2013)

_Muahahaha ich konnte jetzt n riesen Spoiler uber den Doctor loslassen uber seinen richtigen namen ich weis ihn _


----------



## Saji (20. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Muahahaha ich konnte jetzt n riesen Spoiler uber den Doctor loslassen uber seinen richtigen namen ich weis ihn _



Dann weißt du mehr als wir alle.  Selbst The Name of the Doctor, das am Samstag lief, blieb uns die Antwort auf die Frage, die sich vor allen Augen versteckt und die doch jeder sehen kann, schuldig.


----------



## Rexo (20. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die dicke Theroie das ,der am ende Gesagte name des name des Doctors ist


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich habe die dicke Theroie das ,der am ende Gesagte name des name des Doctors ist



House. es gibt keinen anderen doktor!


----------



## Saji (21. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich habe die dicke Theroie das ,der am ende Gesagte name des name des Doctors ist



Es wurde ein Name gesagt? Kann mich an keinen erinnern. John Hurt, so heißt der Schauspieler der da am Ende als Doctor vor dem Doctor stand. So wird wohl kaum der Doctor wirklich heißen. ^^ Er ist immerhin ein Timelord und wird nicht wie Herbert Meier heißen.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2013)

Und wieder was Neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juni 2013)

Der Thread animiert mich immer meinen Desktop aufzuräumen. = )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2013)

Ordnun muss sein, ich bevorzug zwar was mein Zimmer angeht Chaos aber der PC muss sauber bleiben, nichts aufn Desktop haben und Taskleiste ausblenden, so mag ichs


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Der Thread animiert mich immer meinen Desktop aufzuräumen. = )



Terraria hast du von mir


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arme Jaina!

Freundlicher Dank an Jigsaw Puzzle <3


----------



## Zacksqout (13. Juni 2013)

Geiles Bild


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2013)

Neues Chirurgiegebäude unserer Uniklinik... finde das irgendwie hübsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

[attachment=13290ektop.JPG] Meins....


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Mein Hintergrund.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

kleines Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. Juli 2013)

Quelle, sofort!


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Quelle, sofort!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (15. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner  
Habs gern aufgeräumt


----------



## ZombieCat (27. Juli 2013)

Mein Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigentlich immer aufgeräumt


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (15. August 2013)

Irgendwie spinnt das hier total. In der Vorschau zeigt er mir das Bild an, sobald ich den Beitrag abschicke, zeigt er nur noch den Link.



[attachment=13335:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Konov (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2013)

Dafür, dass es aus dem Flieger mit einem iPhone gemacht wurde finde ich es gar nicht übel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chidoxyn (8. September 2013)

Mal mein Nerd Desktop zeigen :


http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3374/6tdu44d8_png.htm


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Oktober 2013)

Fehlpost


----------



## Grushdak (28. Oktober 2013)

Da ich gerade ein Musikstück (im was höre ich Thread) mit dem Bild gefunden & gehört hatte ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Konov - echt klasse Foto. Selbst gemacht?


----------



## Alux (16. November 2013)

Mal wieder was anderes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2013)

wieder ein Neuer ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. November 2013)

sehr schick kollege!
wobei ich mich immer frage, wieso die leute die player immer in der tl haben müssen ^^ auch manch andere programme. aber liegt vllt am alter 


atm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (24. November 2013)

im Sunshine Building in Tokyo gemacht :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. November 2013)

nächstes jahr wieder ne woche Japan(Tokio) mit ner bonus woche okinawa


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2014)

neues Jahr ... neuer Monat ... usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz & gn8


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag miezekatzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank an Aun  Based Doge


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2014)

Mein Desktop zur Zeit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2014)

Lange nichts mehr gepostet hier... hab mittlerweile lieber irgendwelche Muster als Wallpaper. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Einen wirklich tollen Desktop hast du


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2014)

von blood knights sammelkarte einen neuen hintergrund mal wieder bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2014)

Von Mustern doch wieder zurück zur eingeschneiten alma mater.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2014)

Mein "Neuer" ... spontan gefunden und gefallen ... mal schauen, wie lange^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2014)

wer is eigtl rexo, und wieso nutzt er opera? 

und wieso spielt er so ein unnützes spiel wie LoL?


----------



## Rexo (14. Februar 2014)

Weil ich es kanne?

Und meine Normalen Desktops sind nicht ma Jugendfrei also ...

Edit:Mein Neuer ich wechsele zu Offt meinen Desktop...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2014)

oh ich bin auf dieser seite noch nicht vertreten ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Februar 2014)

wieder ein Neuer und mal was etwas Erfrischendes ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

den hier http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/508364 aber in 1920x1280


----------



## Rexo (10. März 2014)

_Amy Pond 

Bin personlich n riesen Fan von River Pond alias Doctor River Song _


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2014)

Ich habe einen neuen 




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





good guy Sping macht sogar 'nen Spoiler weil das sooo groß ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. März 2014)

_Das ist aber eine Gruselige Annie o.O_


----------



## Saji (11. März 2014)

Hab auch mal wieder was neues im Hintergrund. ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2014)

Rexo schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine Gruselige Annie o.O



 ich finde sie top ^_^


----------



## Aun (13. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yosemite


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2014)

@Aun: Gibt es das Bild auch in höherer Auflösung?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. März 2014)

cooles bild von anni <3

ich geh wieder in richtung wow ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2014)

Frühling 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Kann es leider nicht einbinden, aber ich habe dieses Bild hier als Desktophintergrund: http://bilder.magogan.de/teso.png

Hab es natürlich in voller Auflösung hochgeladen 

Wenn jemand mehr TESO-Bilder (in 3840x2160 Pixeln) haben will, einfach Bescheid sagen, dann mache ich welche  Die eignen sich bei der hohen Auflösung auch fast für Fototapeten xD


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neu


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2014)

mein aktueller 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (27. April 2014)

Mein neuer


----------



## Saji (30. April 2014)

Mal ein kleines Update. :3



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Mai 2014)

Das ist meiner gerade


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild muss noch verbessert werden, Schärfe etc, aber ich bin nicht wirklich begabt in Sachen photoshop. Finde das Bild einfach nur super, wollte es umbedingt haben.


----------



## Magogan (18. Mai 2014)

Zwei neue Bilder (hab mich für das erste als Hintergrund entschieden):
http://bilder.magogan.de/wow_howling_fjord.png (8,8 M
http://bilder.magogan.de/wow_howling_fjord_2.png (12,4 M


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Mai 2014)

mal was Neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Ewigkeiten, aber liebe sie halt.&#9829;


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2014)

ey  Sh1k4ri  spiel mal dawngate

:3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2014)

Ich rühre nie mehr ein MOBA an, es sei denn Heroes of the Storm...


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2014)

Alles neu macht der Mai! Naja, Zeitraum knapp verpasst, dafür aber mit ausgesaugtem PC-Innenleben und frischem Wallpaper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (2. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergzwerg (21. Juli 2014)

Meiner, ist nichts spannendes


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2014)

Heute Morgen kam ich zu meinem derzeitigen Arbeitsplatz an die Weser.
Dieses Motiv (war nur für kurze Zeit) fand ich so beeindruckend, daß ich es gleich mal per Kamera festhalten musste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (10. November 2014)

öhm......


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2014)

ii ein Mac User 

Edit:

Meiner im Moment Studio Killers <3

 

[attachment=13750esktop 3.PNG]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. November 2014)

Ich brauch mal wieder was Neues ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

WTF da schaut noch jemand Take ? 

 

Meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkoII (10. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (11. November 2014)

Ich brauch mal wieder was Neues ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Ich frage mich immer wieso die Menschen ein Benchmark Tool Installiert lassen. Baust du regelmäßig Sachen ein und aus?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. November 2014)

Ich frage mich immer wieso die Menschen ein Benchmark Tool Installiert lassen. Baust du regelmäßig Sachen ein und aus?


Das macht man in der Regel, wenn man sich nen neuen PC zusammengebaut hat, und den mal etwas kitzeln will. Oder gern diese total krasse Grafik in den Benchmarks mal sehn will.

Jedenfalls war das bei mir bis vor einigen Jahren so. Und wenn der Bench durch ist, wird das Ding auch wieder deinstalliert. *g*
Mittlerweile guck ich das Zeug auf Youtube an.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Auch mal wieder neu


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2015)

Bin Ziemlich gespannt auf das ganze aber das Splash schaut Top aus ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2015)

konnte nicht wiederstehen ^^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2016)

Grade entdeckt dass ich hier ja auch noch einen Account hab... Zeit den Thread wiederzubeleben 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (4. Juni 2016)

Nach 3 Jahren habe ich Endlich mal weiter an meinem Desktop gearbeitet :/



LiveDemo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIqFEvK3Fm4


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2016)

die saints gehen immer +1 
hoffentlich kommt duffy endlich mal zu potte und macht teil 3


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Juni 2016)

die saints gehen immer +1 
hoffentlich kommt duffy endlich mal zu potte und macht teil 3

 

wenn man bedenkt wie lang teil zwei gebraucht hatte. ok, da haben auch noch ziemlich diverse andere umstände eine rollte gespielt, trotzdem. mal schauen. teil drei war ja sogar schon als serie im gespräch.

 

ist egal, hier geht es um hintergründe von bildschirmen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Seit gestern nen 2ten Monitor. Ich sehe die Welt mit ganz anderen Augen


----------



## Rexo (29. Juli 2017)

Ich sollt wirklich ma meinen Desktop aufraumen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juli 2017)

Das geht doch noch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2017)

Hat sich nicht verändert bei mir, Aenami's Stil ist einfach nur klasse. Würde ich mir glatt in die Wohnung hängen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juli 2017)

Ist preislich auch ok.


----------



## Rexo (30. Juli 2017)

Das geht doch noch. 

 Habe ma Sauber Gemacht ;D

 

P.s Ich bin ein Vetra Nyx Fanboy ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2017)

pah stümper. nyreen > all


----------



## Rexo (31. Juli 2017)

pah stümper. nyreen > all

Ach ruhe  

Nyreens Bruder is auch Nice

Aber Vetra Nyx <3


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Juli 2017)

Habe ma Sauber Gemacht ;D


Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus. Aber das Kasperky Icon kannste ja auch noch weg machen. Oder brauchste das so oft?


----------



## Rexo (31. Juli 2017)

Naja so oft nich das stimmt xD

 

Ach und Wo wir gerade bei Mass Effect sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. August 2017)

mal was etwas anderes 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2017)

Auch mal neu und aufgeräumt...


----------



## Patiekrice (24. August 2017)

Für einen kurzen Moment dachte ich, wieso Ogil uns hier sein Wohnzimmer zeigt.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2017)

Für einen kurzen Moment dachte ich, wieso Ogil uns hier sein Wohnzimmer zeigt.

 

ich auch ^^
nicht ohne monthy!


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Sieht mit Taskbar ein wenig komisch aus aber ich mags.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ist animiert.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2017)

woooowwwww o.O


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Dezember 2017)

Das ist 1 [attachment=14190eckgrauntC++.png]von 232 aus ´ner Diashow


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

